# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > ADSL >  Το club των αιτηθέντων 24/1 Mbps από τη Net One (v.1 - 2007)

## lewton

Ας αρχίσουμε να ανταλλάσουμε εμπειρίες όσοι κάναμε αίτηση στη Net One.  :Smile:  
O πρώτος που θα ενεργοποιηθεί μπορεί να ανοίξει νέο θέμα, «το club των ενεργοποιημένων με 10/1 Mbps από τη Net One».


Έβαλα και δημοσκόπηση για να βλέπουμε πόσοι και ποιοί είμαστε. Δεν έβαλα άλλη επιλογή πέραν αυτών των δύο, με τη λογική ότι όποιος ακόμα το σκέφτεται θα πρέπει να ψηφίσει αφού αποφασίσει αν θα κάνει ή όχι αίτηση.


ΥΓ. Ελπίζω σε ένα μήνα να μη βλέπω την παραπάνω χαμογελαστή φατσούλα και βρίζω.  :Razz:

----------


## haris_led

άντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει και με αυτή την εταιρεία, αν και την βλέπω καλύτερη από τις άλλες :Very Happy:

----------


## BaGeR

Απο ότι καταλαβαίνεις haris_led απο σένα περιμένουμε τα πρώτα συμπεράσματα.
Εγώ απο ότι έχω καταλάβει θα έχω..περιπλοκές.  :Very Happy: 

Μακάρι να μας εκπλήξει ευχάριστα αυτή η εταιρεία.

----------


## lewton

Πώς σας φαίνονται οι εκπρόσωποι μέχρι στιγμής;
Εμένα οι δύο από τους τρεις που μίλησα μου φάνηκαν αργόστροφοι, αλλά και οι τρεις ήταν πολύ καλά ενημερωμένοι από την εταιρία για ότι κι αν τους ρώτησα.  :One thumb up:  
Περιμένω να λάβω με e-mail την αίτηση που συμπλήρωσα για να την υπογράψω και να τους τη στείλω.

----------


## haris_led

ε ναι ελπίζω και εγώ να είναι όπως την περιμένω!  :Very Happy: 
ειδικά περιμένω να δω pings και trace routes!

----------


## lewton

> Εγώ απο ότι έχω καταλάβει θα έχω..περιπλοκές.


Γιατί ρε συ να έχεις επιπλοκές;
Τί να πω και εγώ που θέλω να κάνω φορητότητα τον έναν από τους 2 αριθμούς της Vivodi;

----------


## BaGeR

Υπάρχει προιστορία μιας και την γραμμή μου την κρατάει ακόμα η ΟΝ..
Μάλιστα μου έστειλε και εμαιλ για πρώτη φορά το οποίο μου λέει να ενεργοποιήσω το email μου στην ΟΝ...πρίν 4 ώρες..

----------


## GRIGORIS1979

Καθε φορα βλεπωντας μια νεα εταιρια λεω ''ποσο χειροτερη να ειναι απο τις αλλες ? '' αλλα συνεχως διαψευδομαι !!! ελπιζω πραγματικα η netone να μην επαναλαβει τα ιδια λαθη και να μην περασει σε μεγαλυτερα . Σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να κανω αιτηση μιας και στην βιβο δεν μου δινουν τελικα το cable .

----------


## Avvocato

Εγω ζητησα νεα γραμμη απο την NetOne και περιμενω πλεον να δω αποτελεσματα.

Μου ειπαν για 13 εργασιμες, 15 το πολυ, δηλαδη αντε κανα μηνα.

Ελπιζω να εχω νεα τους συντομα και να μην ψαχνωμαι σε 2μηνες και βαλε αναμονες.

Αυτοι παντος μου ειπαν πως θα εχω τηλεφωνο σε 1 μηνα το πολυ, γιατι λεει " δεν εχουν ακομη πολλες αιτησεις και θα τις εκτελουν αμεσα, αφου ο ΟΤΕ πραγαμτοποιει τις αιτησεις τους χωρις καθυστεριση........(ΘΑΥΜΑ).

Για να δουμε λοιπον αν ειναι ολο λογια ή εχουν και αποτελεσματα.
Ενας μηνας ειναι θα περασει.....  :Smile:

----------


## nrg_polini

> " δεν εχουν ακομη πολλες αιτησεις και θα τις εκτελουν αμεσα, αφου ο ΟΤΕ πραγαμτοποιει τις αιτησεις τους χωρις καθυστεριση........(ΘΑΥΜΑ).


Επιτελους καποιος λεει την αληθεια.

----------


## dikos

Άντε να δούμε τους πρώτους ενεργοποιημένους σε 15 μέρες ( ??? ) και μετά να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα.

----------


## haris_led

επίσης να δηλώσω, ότι τη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή την έχω ξαναζήσει πέρυσι!
περίμενα 3 μήνες την βιβόντι, την οποία ακύρωσα, και είχε βγάλει η τελλας το shared, οπότε το έβαλα και μπήκε κατευθείαν! :Thinking:

----------


## motley

Μετά από αναμονή 4 μηνών στην Tellas ακύρωσα σήμερα το πρωί και μετά έκανα αίτηση στην Νetone.Και στις 2 εταιρίες πήγα στα κεντρικά τους.
Για το απόλυτο χάος της Tellas έχουν γράψει πολλοί αλλά μέχρι και να να ακυρώσω το 13800 μου έλεγε ότι δεν εχουν πόρτες και τα κεντρικά τους ότι έχω ακυρώσει απο 05 Απριλίου!!!Τελικά μετά απο δική μου επιμονή ανακάλυψαν ότι 05 Απριλίου είχε κοπεί η προεπιλογή φορέα που ποτέ δεν είχα ζητήσει......!!!!!
Όσο για την  Νetone είναι πολύ μικρότερη σαν εταιρεία αλλά μου έκανε θετική εντύπωση η άμεση εξυπηρέτησή τους και ότι φαίνεται να ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται και μέχρι που μπορούν να εξυπηρετήσουν.
Ενεργοποίηση μου είπαν σε 20 εργάσιμες.....(μετά το πάθημα της Tellas αν δεν το δω , δεν πιστεύω τίποτα φυσικά!)

----------


## Jazzer

Μόλις επέστρεψα από Κατάστημα ΟΤΕ, στο οποίο ζήτησα επιστροφή με φορητότητα του πολύπαθου αριθμού μου από την ΟΝ. Μου είπαν ότι αυτό θα γίνει σε 1 μήνα, έχω βέβαια και άλλη νέα γραμμή από ΟΤΕ και σκέφτομαι το ενδεχόμενο να δώσω shared τη 1 στην Νet One όταν καλυφθεί η περιοχή μου.

----------


## momo

και εγω εκανα αιτηση περιμενω courier αυριο η το σαββατο για να υπογραψω.
Μεριζομενο over Isdn 15 εργασιμες το πολλη μου ειπαν για shared LLU
Ασε που το 780WL φαινετε και μ@μ@το του ρουτερ
+ δεν ειναι κλειδωμενο + ανοιγουμε οτι ports θελουμε + 1μβπσ upload

ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ γιατι με αυτα που εχω δει απο ΟΝ και ΤΕΛΛΑΣ   σασ Si-Fi μου φαινετε

----------


## harris

> να δώσω shared τη 1 στην Νet One όταν καλυφθεί η περιοχή μου.


Συγγνώμη, αλλά full LLU δεν είναι η netone?!  :Thinking:

----------


## No-Name

και full+shared Χάρη  :Wink:

----------


## haris_led

Μου ήρθε και μένα το email.
Θέλω να πάω να ρωτήσω τον ιδιοκτήτη αν υπάρχει και δεύτερη γραμμή στο διαμέρισμα, γιατί μου είπαν ότι θα ήταν καλύτερα να το κάνουν σε ανενεργό βρόχο :hmmm:
εγώ βέβαια της είπα στον ενεργό βρόχο να γίνει όλο αυτό, και μου είπε οκ.
τώρα θα δούμε! :Smile:

----------


## lewton

Και εμένα μου ήρθε το mail.

----------


## nrg_polini

Ποιο email ρε παιδια;

----------


## No-Name

Μάλλον για καμια αίτηση λένε

----------


## lewton

> Μάλλον για καμια αίτηση λένε


Πουλιά στον αέρα πιάνεις!  :Cool:

----------


## momo

Μα καλα πανω απο ωρα κανουν για να στειλουν το mail ?

----------


## lewton

> Μα καλα πανω απο ωρα κανουν για να στειλουν το mail ?


Είχαν πει 2-3 μέρες, τελικά 1.5 μέρα έκαναν για εμένα.

----------


## momo

Α ωραια σαχλαμαρα τοτε που το αλλαξα απο courier σε mail . πιστευα οτι 8α κανει 5 λεπτα οπως στην ON

----------


## miltiadis21

Χαιρετώ το club και εγώ με την σειρά μου σήμερα πήγα στα κεντρικά τους και υπόγραψα την αίτηση για full.Πολυ φιλικό περιβάλλον και πάρα πολυ καλή εξυπηρέτηση αφού μου σημπλήρωσαν την αίτηση αυτοί. :One thumb up:  (στην vivodi την είχα συμπληρώσει μόνος μου) Έχω και μία καινούργια πληροφορία το wifi στους καινούργιους χρήστες είναι* δωρεάν* και δέν χρειάζεται να πληρώσεις τα δέκα ευρώ. 13 μέρες σε ανενεργό βροχο μου είπαν οτι κάνουν συνήθως.Επόμενα σχόλια όταν ενεργοποιήθω στα 10/1  :Smile:

----------


## lewton

> Χαιρετώ το club και εγώ με την σειρά μου σήμερα πήγα στα κεντρικά τους και υπόγραψα την αίτηση για full.Πολυ φιλικό περιβάλλον και πάρα πολυ καλή εξυπηρέτηση αφού μου σημπλήρωσαν την αίτηση αυτοί. (στην vivodi την είχα συμπληρώσει μόνος μου) Έχω και μία καινούργια πληροφορία το wifi στους καινούργιους χρήστες είναι* δωρεάν* και δέν χρειάζεται να πληρώσεις τα δέκα ευρώ. 13 μέρες σε ανενεργό βροχο μου είπαν οτι κάνουν συνήθως.Επόμενα σχόλια όταν ενεργοποιήθω στα 10/1


Welcome.  :Smile: 
Δεν είναι και πολύ νέο αυτό με το δωρεάν WiFi router πάντως.

----------


## momo

13-15 εργασιμες λενε και για μεριζομενο........ περιεργο εαν οντως ειναι τοσο γρηγοροι μπραβο τους.
Εστειλαν σημερα το mail (αρκετα γρηγορα ομολογουμενος) εκανα και την ετειλα με φαξ οποτε λογικα και συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα τους 18/5 8α ειναι ετοιμα ολα

----------


## haris_led

εγώ τελικά σκέφτομαι να το κάνω shared llu.
για να σιγουρέψω τον αριθμό του ΟΤΕ πιο πολύ :Thinking:

----------


## A_gamer

> εγώ τελικά σκέφτομαι να το κάνω shared llu.
> για να σιγουρέψω τον αριθμό του ΟΤΕ πιο πολύ


Και τα 15 Ε το μήνα. :Wink:

----------


## Jazzer

8 ευρώ παραπάνω είναι η διαφορά σε shared αντί full. :Smile:  
http://www.netone.gr/Pricelist.html

----------


## lewton

> 8 ευρώ παραπάνω είναι η διαφορά σε shared αντί full. 
> http://www.netone.gr/Pricelist.html


Τα 15€ είναι του ΟΤΕ.  :Wink:

----------


## Jazzer

15 + 29,90=44,90 shared
37,90 full
 :Smile:

----------


## Dr.CHaNaS

27/4 20:45 Αιτηση στην NetOne...and God help us....

----------


## haris_led

7 ευρώ είναι ρε η διαφορά!  :Razz: 
δε με χαλάει όμως το 45 άρι.

----------


## A_gamer

> 7 ευρώ είναι ρε η διαφορά! 
> δε με χαλάει όμως το 45 άρι.


Αρκεί να γίνεται στιγμιαία μετατροπή σε Full, όταν/αν το θελήσεις.

----------


## haris_led

> Αρκεί να γίνεται στιγμιαία μετατροπή σε Full, όταν/αν το θελήσεις.


μπορώ να πω ότι αυτή τη στιγμή δε με καίει καθόλου να διακόψω τον οτε, *απλά να έχω dsl* ....

----------


## momo

Shared και ξανα shared αντε γιατι με τις καινουργιες γραμμες φως δεν βλεπω

----------


## haris_led

παιδιά αύριο στέλνω αίτηση στα γραφεία τους, ελπίζω να την προωθήσουν άμεσα  :Razz:

----------


## nredpap

Όπως είχα ποστάρει και πριν, είμαι και εγώ από αυτούς που έχουν κάνει αίτηση στην netone. Μου έστειλαν με email την αίτηση σε δυο μέρες μετά την τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία, και τη Δευτέρα θα στείλω με fax, την αίτηση, λογαριασμό και ταυτότητα και είπαν οτι θα είμαι κομπλέ. Από τη Δευτέρα και μετά θα μετράω αντίστροφα  :One thumb up:

----------


## sierra

Χθες εστειλα και εγω με e-mail την αιτηση υπογεγραμμενη για ενεργο βροχο.
Αναμενουμε να δουμε ποτε θα ενεργοποιηθει.

----------


## Jazzer

Με το καλό παιδιά, θα είιμαστε εδώ να παρακολουθούμε την πορεία των αιτήσεων σας, άλλωστε είστε οι πρώτοι τολμηροί. :One thumb up:

----------


## yuk

Mόλις έκανα αίτηση!  :Clap:  
Η μέρα φεύγει (μαζί με τη Vivodi), η Net One έρχεται!  :Cool:  
(Ελπίζω να μην απογοητευτούμε πάλι...)

----------


## haris_led

> Mόλις έκανα αίτηση!  
> Η μέρα φεύγει (μαζί με τη Vivodi), η Net One έρχεται!  
> (Ελπίζω να μην απογοητευτούμε πάλι...)


και γω το ελπίζω  :Smile:

----------


## Jazzer

> και γω το ελπίζω


Όλα θα πανε καλά με την Νet One, παρεπιπτώντως ο Μπομπ ο σφουγγαράκης είναι ο αγαπημένος φίλος του τετράχρονου γιου μου και χιλάδων άλλων παιδιών. :One thumb up:

----------


## yuk

Δεν ξερω κατά πόσο ισχύει ή θα ισχύσει, αλλά στις πληροφορίες της Net One μου είπανε ότι μετά το καλοκαίρι θα δώσουν 3play! Kαι το καλύτερο είναι ότι μάλλον σίγουρα θα δώσουν την τηλεόραση χωρίς χρέωση στους παλιούς πελάτες!  :Respekt:

----------


## A_gamer

> Δεν ξερω κατά πόσο ισχύει ή θα ισχύσει, αλλά στις πληροφορίες της Net One μου είπανε ότι μετά το καλοκαίρι θα δώσουν 3play! Kαι το καλύτερο είναι ότι μάλλον σίγουρα θα δώσουν την τηλεόραση χωρίς χρέωση στους παλιούς πελάτες!


Ορίστε;Χωρίς χρέωση στους παλιούς πελάτες;Μου ακούγεται πολύ καλό για να είναι αληθινό. :Thinking:

----------


## yuk

Ότι μου είπανε, λέω...  :What..?: 
Oι πωλήσεις /πληροφορίες θα λειτουργούν αυτόν τον καιρό μέχρι τις 24:00!
Θα ειχε ενδιαφέρον αν κάποιος θέλει να καλέσει να το επιβεβαιώσουμε.  :Wink:

----------


## miltiadis21

Κάτσε να βάλουμε πρώτα double play και μετά μιλάμε για triple play.Προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει τόσο πολυ το triple play θα με ενδιέφερε όμως στο μέλλον να βλέπαμε high definition video στην tv.Σύνοψις όταν βγέι η επίσημη ανακοίνωση τότε θα ήταν καλό να ανοίξουμε ένα τοπικ για αυτό το θέμα γιατί θα λέμε αερολογίες ως συνήθως  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## STARJOHN

> Ότι μου είπανε, λέω... 
> Oι πωλήσεις /πληροφορίες θα λειτουργούν αυτόν τον καιρό μέχρι τις 24:00!
> Θα ειχε ενδιαφέρον αν κάποιος θέλει να καλέσει να το επιβεβαιώσουμε.



Μολις καλεσα και μου απαντησε μια ευγενεστατη δεσποινις.
Αφησα ονομα και τηλεφωνο μολις καλυφθει η περιοχη μου να με καλεσουν.
Ελπιζω μεχρι τελους του χρονου.Ιδωμεν. :One thumb up:

----------


## tolism30

Και εγώ περιμένω το mail. Άντε να δούμε γιατί είμαι ήδη παθών από την Tellas (Αίτηση από 22/12/06 και αφού μέχρι 25/4/07 δέν είχε γίνει τίποτα την ακύρωσα)
Πληροφοριακά είναι αίτηση για νέα γραμμή (Δέν έχω τηλέφωνο στο σπίτι)
Περιοχή Φρεαττύδα (Κάλυψη από 5 Μαϊου με βάση το site τους)
Άντε να δούμε.

----------


## yuk

Xτες (Κυριακή!) στις 21:00 με κάλεσαν για κάποιες διευκρυνίσεις στην αίτηση και στις 23:30 μου έστειλαν την συμπληρωμένη αίτηση με email. Έφυγε και το φαξάκι σήμερα στις 6:30 το πρωί και περιμένουμε!  :One thumb up:  Μακάρι να συνεχίσουν με τόσο ζήλο!  :Worthy:

----------


## momo

Εχει παραλαβει κανεις το ρουτερ να μας πει εντυπωσεις? φαινεται πολλη καλο αλλα μια αποψη απο καποιον που το εχει 8α ειναι οτι πρεπει

----------


## nxenos

Εγω εκανα σημερα την αιτηση και την εστειλα με φαξ.Αναμενω χρονο ενεργοποιησης!

----------


## haris_led

> Εχει παραλαβει κανεις το ρουτερ να μας πει εντυπωσεις? φαινεται πολλη καλο αλλα μια αποψη απο καποιον που το εχει 8α ειναι οτι πρεπει


το router θα το παραλάβουμε όταν ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## momo

εμενα μου ειπαν οτι 8α το παραλαβοουμε 3-4 εργασιμες μερες μετα την αιτηση . στο site λεει 5 (απλα οχι εργασιμες) Πριν την ενεργοποιηση περνουμε το ρουτερ

----------


## Jazzer

> εμενα μου ειπαν οτι 8α το παραλαβοουμε 3-4 εργασιμες μερες μετα την αιτηση . στο site λεει 5 (απλα οχι εργασιμες) Πριν την ενεργοποιηση περνουμε το ρουτερ


Έτσι ! Κι όχι μετά την ενεργοποίηση σαν κάτι άλλους, ονόματα δεν λέμε ! :Whistle:

----------


## haris_led

> εμενα μου ειπαν οτι 8α το παραλαβοουμε 3-4 εργασιμες μερες μετα την αιτηση . στο site λεει 5 (απλα οχι εργασιμες) Πριν την ενεργοποιηση περνουμε το ρουτερ


και τα 50 ευρώ θα τα δώσουμε, χωρίς να έχουμε ενεργοποιηθεί?
υπενθυμίζω τα 50 ευρώ τα δίνουμε στο courier και αυτό μας δίνει τον εξοπλισμό  :Wink:

----------


## momo

βασικα το ρουτερ εχει περιπου 150Ε στο εξωτερικο οποτε εαν 8ελουν ας μην μας ενεργοποιησουν και μετα 8α ερ8ουν μπουσουλοντας να παρουν τα ρουτερ και να δωσουν το 50Ευρο

----------


## Jazzer

Περιμένω κι εγώ με αγωνία τις εντυπώσεις σας, κι εύχομαι ειλικρινά να πάνε όλα καλά και να "φυσάνε" οι γραμμές σας ! :One thumb up:  
Δυστυχώς μετά την "απόδραση" από την ΟΝ έκανα αίτηση και πήρα conn-x μόλις πριν 2 εβδομάδες, οπότε δεν μπορώ να σας ακολουθήσω ακόμα, αφού θα πληρώσω πάγια 4- 5 μηνών αν διακόψω νωρίτερα από ΟΤΕ. :Sad:

----------


## yuk

Thank you, Jazzer!  :Smile: 
Mη στεναχωριέσαι, όταν έρθει η σειρά σου θα πάρεις δοκιμασμένο πράγμα.  :Wink:

----------


## lewton

Προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να μου μείνει αυτός ο router με 50€!

----------


## momo

Γιατι ποιος εχει?  :Razz:

----------


## lewton

> Γιατι ποιος εχει?


Σωστός.
Επομένως προχωράμε άφοβα.
Ακόμα και εντελώς μούφα να προκύψει η Net One, δε θα βγούμε χαμένοι (τουλάχιστον όσοι έχουμε ADSL στο ενδιάμεσο).

----------


## decadence

Προχώρησα και εγώ στην αίτηση σήμερα το απόγευμα. Άντε να δούμε!!!!!!!!

----------


## yuk

Welcome to the club, decadence!

Μέχρι στιγμής είμαστε 20, οι θαραλλέοι adslgrίτες. Ελπίζω να θεωρήθουμε πρωτοπόροι και όχι μ@@κες...  :Razz:   :RTFM:  
Έχω ένα προαίσθημα πάντως ότι από υπηρεσίες θα πάει καλά.  :Smile:

----------


## lewton

Παιδιά όσοι στείλατε το ΦΑΞ λάβατε κάποιας μορφής επιβεβαίωση (πχ e-mail) για την καταχώρηση της αίτησής σας;

----------


## yuk

> Παιδιά όσοι στείλατε το ΦΑΞ λάβατε κάποιας μορφής επιβεβαίωση (πχ e-mail) για την καταχώρηση της αίτησής σας;


Όχι, αλλά και να κάνουνε κάτι τέτοιο, μάλλον τους πρόλαβα.  :Razz:  Είμαι τόσο ενθουσιασμένος που τους πήρα τηλέφωνο λίγες ώρες μετά την αποστολή του φαξ και τους ρώτησα αν έχουν λάβει σωστά τα πάντα και είναι όλα ΟΚ. Το cs μου είπε ότι θα πρέπει να τσεκάρει με το αρμόδιο τμήμα και θα με καλέσουν σε μισή ώρα. Πήραν στο κινητό σε 3 λεπτά!  :One thumb up:

----------


## haris_led

συγνώμη ρε παιδιά αλλά μάλλον εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει καλά, ή εσείς κάνετε πλάκα.
το router δεν θα γίνει δικό μας, της εταιρείας είναι  :Razz:

----------


## Dimitris

Εξάλλου κάποιες ρυθμίσεις του θα είναι κλειδωμένες οπότε και να σας μείνει θα είναι λίγο άχρηστο  :Razz:

----------


## alexshmmy

Αντε να δουμε ποσοι απο αυτους που θα ενεργοποιηθουν θα γραφουν στο φορουμ πολοι λιγοι οπως και με το cable tv.

----------


## jimmy

επειδη την πατισαμε και με την on νομιζω οτι θα ηταν 
καλυτερα για ολους που ψαχνονται με το internet να περιμενουν
λιγο γιατι οπως εχει δειξει το παραλθον κανενας απο τους ISP δεν 
ειναι αξιοπιστος σ αυτα που προσφερει...... :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Πολλά θετικά σχόλια βλέπω..
 Μακάρι να κάνει η NetOne την διαφορά και να μην υπάρξει πάλι απογοήτευση.
Μακάρι  :Wink:

----------


## yuk

Τουλάχιστον αν ακυρώσεις μέσα στον πρώτο μήνα, δε χρεώνουν τέλη απενεργοποίησης...  :Razz:  
O καιρός γαρ εγγύς, που λέει και ο γνωστός βιβλιοπωλητής...

----------


## momo

> συγνώμη ρε παιδιά αλλά μάλλον εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει καλά, ή εσείς κάνετε πλάκα.
> το router δεν θα γίνει δικό μας, της εταιρείας είναι


Ενοιτε οτι κανουμε πλακα .
Αλλα οπως και να εχει 1ον οτι κλειδωνει ξεκλειδωνει και 2ον δεν νομιζω η NETONE να αφησει σε καποιον που ακυρωσε να κρατησει ενα ρουτερ 150Ε για να μην του επιστρεψει τα 50Ε ουτε καν να καθηστερησει την επιστροφη τους

----------


## Jazzer

> Ενοιτε οτι κανουμε πλακα .
> Αλλα οπως και να εχει 1ον οτι κλειδωνει ξεκλειδωνει και 2ον δεν νομιζω η NETONE να αφησει σε καποιον που ακυρωσε να κρατησει ενα ρουτερ 150Ε για να μην του επιστρεψει τα 50Ε ουτε καν να καθηστερησει την επιστροφη τους


Έτσι πίστευα κι εγώ με την ΟΝ, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα είναι 20 μέρες μετά την καταγγελία / ακύρωση, το Pirelli και το tv box τους να παραμένουν ακόμα σπίτι μου ! Βέβαια η Net One δεν είναι ΟΝ. :Smile:

----------


## rd10

ΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΛΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ  . 
ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΕΙΛΟΥΝ 
ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΓΡΑΨΩ . ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ  ΣΤΗΝ VIVODI  ΜΕ Full LLU ΜaXx2
2048/256Kbps . ΖΗΤΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΤΩΝ ΑΡΙΘΜΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟΥ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ  (NET ONE) . ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΠΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΧΩΡΙΣ  DSL ΚΑΙ PHONE 
ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΝΟ 2-3 ΩΡΕΣ  .
ΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΝΕΑ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΩ  ( ΚΑΙ SORRY ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ)
 :Worthy:

----------


## yuk

Off Topic


		Tα ελληνικά σου είναι πολύ καλύτερα από πολλών Ελλήνων.  :Wink:  
(Αρκεί να γράφεις με μικρά...)

----------


## rd10

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Tα ελληνικά σου είναι πολύ καλύτερα από πολλών Ελλήνων.  
> (Αρκεί να γράφεις με μικρά...)





```
Σύννομη θα προσπαθήσω
```

----------


## momo

Γιατι το pirelli ειναι μπρικι για να μην πω τιποτα χειροτερο. 65Ε για αυτο το πραγμα ειναι σαν να βγσαζουν και κερδος.
Ενω με το 780WL που το δινουν με 50Ε (Για την ενεργοποιηση) ειναι υπερβολικα λιγα για το βελινεκες ενος τετοιου ρουτερ

----------


## stpapam

Αύριο θα επιβεβαιώσω και εγώ ότι η κάλυψη που βγάζει στο site τους είναι ΟΚ και μετά θα στείλω το fax...
Άντε πια με τους κλέφτες του ΟΤΕ....

----------


## garett

+1   Έστειλα σήμερα με φάξ αίτηση :Smile:  στην Netone για Shared LLU, γιατί περιμένω ήδη 1,5 μήνα για CableTV και πρίν 10 μέρες με πήραν από Βιβόντι και μου είπαν ότι η αίτηση δεν έχει πάει ακόμα στον ΟΤΕ.  :Whistle:  

Y.Γ.1 Είχα ψiλοποροβληματάκια στο φάξ, έχω ένα αρχαίο Lanier 9.600, εσείς στείλατε κανονικά? :Thinking:  

Υ.Γ.2 Όποιος προλάβει θα με πάρει, ο δεύτερος τρώει ακύρωση.  :No no:

----------


## No-Name

> +1 Έστειλα σήμερα με φάξ αίτηση στην Netone για Shared LLU, γιατί περιμένω ήδη 1,5 μήνα για CableTV και πρίν 10 μέρες με πήραν από Βιβόντι και μου είπαν ότι η αίτηση δεν έχει πάει ακόμα στον ΟΤΕ.  
> 
> Y.Γ.1 Είχα ψiλοποροβληματάκια στο φάξ, έχω ένα αρχαίο Lanier 9.600, εσείς στείλατε κανονικά? 
> 
> Υ.Γ.2 Όποιος προλάβει θα με πάρει, ο δεύτερος τρώει ακύρωση.


Να εύχεσαι να μην πέσει το ένα αίτημα πάνω στο άλλο και ακυρωθείς εσύ τελικά  :Razz:

----------


## haris_led

> Να εύχεσαι να μην πέσει το ένα αίτημα πάνω στο άλλο και ακυρωθείς εσύ τελικά


garett, θα σου πουν ότι υπάρχη ήδη αίτηση για llu.
όπως έκαναν και με μένα.
ενώ έστειλα fax ακύρωσης στην τελλας 25/4 μέχρι 30/4 δεν είχε ακυρώσει η τελλας (10 λεπτά θέλει, μιας και το σύστημα αιτήσεων/ακυρώσεων είναι Online 24/7) και η netone με πήρε να μου πει ότι το σύστημα της γύρισε ότι υπάρχει ήδη αίτηση στον τηλεφωνικό μου αριθμό  :Sad:

----------


## No-Name

Αν περαστεί Η NETONE στον ΟΤΕ για μεριχόμενη πρόσβαση και μετά από κάνα μήνα έρθει η vivodi και στέιλει αίτημα full llu θα προωθηθεί το αίτημα μιας και πλέον γίνονται μετατροπές.....μεταξύ παρόχων και βρόχων, ενημέρωσε την vivodi να σταματήσει τις διαδικασίες
Για αυτό *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ*

----------


## lewton

> Αν περαστεί Η NETONE στον ΟΤΕ για μεριχόμενη πρόσβαση και μετά από κάνα μήνα έρθει η vivodi και στέιλει αίτημα full llu θα προωθηθεί το αίτημα μιας και πλέον γίνονται μετατροπές.....μεταξύ παρόχων και βρόχων, ενημέρωσε την vivodi να σταματήσει τις διαδικασίες
> Για αυτό *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ*


Αν είναι έτσι, τότε γιατί η Net One είπε στο Χάρη_led ότι ακυρώθηκε η αίτησή του λόγω της εκκρεμούσας αίτησης της Tellas;

----------


## No-Name

Εκκρεμούσας όχι αίτησης που εχει υλοποιηθεί!

Λέω ακριβώς αυτό:αν η netone του φέρει το μεριζόμενο βρόχο και *λειτουργεί* και ξαφνικά θυμηθεί η βιβόντι να στείλει αίτημα Full llu μετά 1-2 μήνες  δεν θα απορριφθεί

----------


## lewton

> Εκκρεμούσας όχι αίτησης που εχει υλοποιηθεί!
> 
> Λέω ακριβώς αυτό:αν η netone του φέρει το μεριζόμενο βρόχο και *λειτουργεί* και ξαφνικά θυμηθεί η βιβόντι να στείλει αίτημα Full llu μετά 1-2 μήνες  δεν θα απορριφθεί


My bad... νύσταξα.

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Να ρωτησω κατι, εγω που εχω κανει αιτηση για cable tv τι πρεπει να κανω για να την διακοψω, αμα ειναι? γινεται τηλεφωνικα? Πως θα ξερω σε ποιο σταδιο ειναι? οτι ο ΟΤΕ εχει παραχωρησει πχ αλλα αυτοι το κολλανε? Μην γινει καμια περιπτωση σαν αυτη που περιγραφει ο haris_led...

----------


## yuk

Για να ακυρώσεις, βγάζεις μια φωτοτυπία την ταυτότητα σου (και τις 2 όψεις) γράφεις πάνω τον αριθμό που θα γινόταν η ενεργοποίηση και ότι τους ζητάς να ακυρώσουν την αίτηση, το υπογράφεις και τους τη στέλνεις με φαξ.
Ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να δεις σε ποιο στάδιο είναι η διαδικασία είναι επισκεφτείς ένα κατάστημα ΟΤΕ της περιοχής σου και να ρωτήσεις εκεί...

----------


## haris_led

ναι ρε φίλε, εγώ έστειλα στην τελλας αίτηση ακύρωσης και ακόμα γραμμένη την έχουν στα παλαιότερα...
τι να πω.
η τελλας είναι ίσως η χειρότερη εταιρεία στο θέμα της γραφειοκρατίας.
από οργάνωση μηδέν. :Thumb down:

----------


## kriv

> ναι ρε φίλε, εγώ έστειλα στην τελλας αίτηση ακύρωσης και ακόμα γραμμένη την έχουν στα παλαιότερα...
> τι να πω.
> η τελλας είναι ίσως η χειρότερη εταιρεία στο θέμα της γραφειοκρατίας.
> από οργάνωση μηδέν.


έκανα και εγώ αίτηση σήμερα για ανενεργό :Cool:  .σκέφτηκα, όλα καλά, αλλά ας ενεργοποιηθεί πρώτα και ας "παίξουν" όλα κανονικά και μετά κάνω και φορητότητα στο υπάρχον νουμεράκι του ΟΤΕ.Οκ θα μου στοιχίσει κάτι τις παραπάνω αλλά κάλιο γαϊδουρόδενε παρά γαϊδουρογύρευε :Wink:

----------


## momo

Γενικοτερα η ανοργανοσια τον εναλακτικων ειναι βιβλικη .
Εγω πχ με αυτα που τραβιξα απο το shared LLU της τελλας (απο 2048/512 σε 2048/256 ) και την ακυρωση του αλλα και απο την ΟΝ που εδω και 1 μηνα και 10 μερες περιμενω ενεργοποιηση σε ανενεργο και οι α8εοφοβοι σημερα πηραν για τον εξοπλισμο οπου και εφαγαν μια χυλοπιτα << Εαν δεν ακουσο το τηλ να λειτουργει δεν πληρονω ενεργοποιηση>>
Ειμαι πολλη "Μπριζομενος" Γενικοτερα Οποτε εαν Η Νετ ΟΝ δεν τηρισει το προγραμμα δηλαδη
Αφου εκανα αιτηση 27/4
Να εχω εξοπλισμο εως την παρασκευη 4/5 και να ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος εως παρασκευη 18/5
Τους ακυρωνο και αυτους και παω ΟΤΕ βαρεθηκα την κοροιδια και τα ψεμματα και η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ φαινεται οτι δεν ειναι ετσι ..... Ελπιζω να βγω αληθινος

PS:
Μολις πηρα τηλ και μου ειπαν οτι εγκριθηκε η αιτηση μου απο τον οτε και οτι σε 10 εργασιμες περιπου 8α ειμαι οκ.
Επισεις μου ειπαν οτι τον εξοπλισμο τον παιρνουμε μια βδομαδα πριν την ενεργοποιηση.
Τωρα αυτο μου φαινετε λιγο περιεργο 3-4 εργασιμες μου ειχαν πει ΜΕΤΑ την αιτηση και στο site τους λεει

Πότε και πως θα παραλάβω τον τερματικό εξοπλισμό (modem /   router) από την   Net One;

Από την στιγμή που θα παραλάβουμε την υπογεγραμμένη αίτηση συνδρομής από εσάς, θα αποστείλουμε τον τερματικό εξοπλισμό περίπου μετά από πέντε ημέρες. Η αποστολή θα γίνει με εταιρία ταχυμεταφορών (courier) αφού πρώτα σας τηλεφωνήσουμε για να κλείσουμε ραντεβού.

Τωρα αυτο με χαλαει λιγο και πολλη ON telecoms μου θυμηζει ελπιζω να εκανε λαθος η κοπελια στο 13860

----------


## yuk

Πράγματι, φαίνεται ότι η Net One έχει ξεκινήσει καλά και φυσικά έχεις δίκιο σε όλα, αλλά νομίζω ότι αξίζει λίγη επιείκια αν πρόκειται για πραγματικά λίγες μέρες. Επίσης αν ακυρώσεις στον πρώτο μήνα, δεν χρεώνουν τέλη αποσύνδεσης και στην τελική και ο ΟΤΕ δεν μας κοροιδεύει όταν ενεργοποιεί χρήστες σε λίγες ώρες ή ελάχιστες μέρες και μας καθυστερεί όταν πάμε αλλού;

----------


## momo

Σχετικο ειναι στα δικα του χωραφια ειμαστε το ακραιο δυκτιου στον ΟΤΕ ανηκει λογικο ειναι να δινει προτεραιοτητα στα δικα του θεματα.
Οπως και απαραιτητο ειναι να τηρει της υποσχεσεις του στο καθε παροχο (10 μερες max)
Ομως μετα απο αυτα που εχω δει και εχω φαει απο αλους οπως εικονικες διαθεσιμοτητες και καθηστερισεις στην αποστολη εξοπλισμου ειμαι πολλη επιφιλακτικος.
Αυτο πρεπει να το γνωριζει η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ οντως εταιρια με 9ετη πειρα (το γεγονος οτι εχει ταλαιπωρηθει αρκετα ο κοσμος) και τουλαχιστον να ειναι μιλα ειλικρινα σε θεματα που μπορει να μιλα οπως για την παραδωση του εξοπλησμου.
Οταν μια εταιρια αλλαζει αυτο που μου ειχε πει για κατι που ειναι καθαρα του χεριου της πως να την εμπιστευτο για κατι που δεν ειναι? οπως ο χρονος ενεργοποιησις?

----------


## yuk

> Οταν μια εταιρια αλλαζει αυτο που μου ειχε πει για κατι που ειναι καθαρα του χεριου της πως να την εμπιστευτο για κατι που δεν ειναι? οπως ο χρονος ενεργοποιησις?


Αυτό είναι πολύ σωστό. Προσωπικά δεν εμπιστεύομαι το προσωπικό καμίας εταιρίας, απλά ελπίζω η Net One να έχει σωστές υπηρεσίες τουλάχιστον και να μη χρειαστεί να έρθω σε επαφή μαζί τους συχνά.

----------


## LAZIO

ΕΚΑΝΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ :One thumb up:  ΑΚΥΡΩΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΛΑΣ.ΑΙΤΗΣΗ 02/01/07-25/04/07 :No no:  :

----------


## rdaniel

Αύριο πρώτα ο Θεός, ακυρώνω κι εγώ Tellas και κάνω αίτηση σε Net One. Τα γραφεία τους κοντά είναι, από το ένα στο άλλο θα πάω. Η αίτηση ήταν για νέα γραμμή (και τετοια θα κάνω και στην Net One) και παρόλο που μου έχουν πει ότι έχω πάρει πόρτα από 12/4 μέχρι τώρα ΔΕΝ μπορούν να μου πουν πότε και αν θα ενεργοποιηθώ! Οπότε, το σκέφτηκα καλά και είπα ότι κάποιος που δεν μπορεί να μου εξασφαλίσει έστω αυτό, δεν αξίξει την υπομονή μου (ούτε τον χχρόνο που περίμενα ως τώρα ...).

Α, και μόλις ενεργοποιηθώ, φυσικά, θα διακόψω και την ΑΡΗΣ αορίστου σύνδεσει με Tellas. Κάποιος θα χάσει, αλλά δεν θα είμαι εγώ ...

----------


## stpapam

> έκανα και εγώ αίτηση σήμερα για ανενεργό .σκέφτηκα, όλα καλά, αλλά ας ενεργοποιηθεί πρώτα και ας "παίξουν" όλα κανονικά και μετά κάνω και φορητότητα στο υπάρχον νουμεράκι του ΟΤΕ.Οκ θα μου στοιχίσει κάτι τις παραπάνω αλλά κάλιο γαϊδουρόδενε παρά γαϊδουρογύρευε


Τι παραπάνω θα σου κοστίσει; και πως ακριβώς θα γίνει αυτό;

----------


## Avvocato

Λοιπον εγω εχω νεα.....τηλεφωνησα να μαθω πως παει η αιτηση και μου απαντησαν πως ο ΟΤΕ τους απεριψε ειδη μια φορα το αιτημα γιατι δεν ειχε λεει καλωδιο και πως ξαναεστηλαν το αιτημα στον ΟΤΕ και ισως αυριο ή το πολυ μεθαυριο θα εχουν απαντηση απο τον ΟΤΕ.

Για να δουμε τι θα δουμε.......παντος καπου το ειχα ξανακουσει πως γενικοτερα στους Αμπελοκηπους εχει προβλημα ο ΟΤΕ με τις πορτες και τα καλωδια κτλπ.

----------


## yuk

Kαλή τύχη Avvocato. Πότε έκανες αίτηση;

----------


## nikosrr

Μόλις σήμερα έκανα και εγώ την αίτησή μου και περιμένω να με απελευθερώσει η ΟΝ.

----------


## motley

> Επισεις μου ειπαν οτι τον εξοπλισμο τον παιρνουμε μια βδομαδα πριν την ενεργοποιηση.
> Τωρα αυτο μου φαινετε λιγο περιεργο 3-4 εργασιμες μου ειχαν πει ΜΕΤΑ την αιτηση και στο site τους λεει
> 
> Πότε και πως θα παραλάβω τον τερματικό εξοπλισμό (modem /   router) από την   Net One;
> 
> Από την στιγμή που θα παραλάβουμε την υπογεγραμμένη αίτηση συνδρομής από εσάς, θα αποστείλουμε τον τερματικό εξοπλισμό περίπου μετά από πέντε ημέρες. Η αποστολή θα γίνει με εταιρία ταχυμεταφορών (courier) αφού πρώτα σας τηλεφωνήσουμε για να κλείσουμε ραντεβού.
> 
> Τωρα αυτο με χαλαει λιγο και πολλη ON telecoms μου θυμηζει ελπιζω να εκανε λαθος η κοπελια στο 13860


Ναί αλλά σε άλλο σημείο γράφει ότι το στέλνουν μετά την επιβεβαίωση για την μεταφορά της γραμμής i(   Πώς θα εγγραφείτε στη   Net One  )  :

"Τι θα γίνει μετά;
	Προχωρούμε άμεσα στην επεξεργασία της αίτησης και κάνουμε όλες τις σχετικές ενέργειες με τρίτους (ΟΤΕ κλπ.)
Μόλις λάβουμε επιβεβαίωση για τη μεταφορά της γραμμής σας στη Net One, σας στέλνουμε τον εξοπλισμό με courier
	Σας ενημερώνουμε λίγες μέρες μετά ότι η γραμμή σας έχει ενεργοποιηθεί"

 :Thinking:

----------


## momo

Πια μεταφορα? Shared LLU ζητησα και επιδει με βολευει και για να γινουν τα παντα ποιο γρηγορα
Τωρα εαν στην περιπτωση της μεταφορας (φορητοτητα) ισχυει κατι αλλο δεν το ξερω και πρωσοπικα δεν με ενδιαφερει

----------


## haris_led

τους πήρα το απόγευμα και τους ενημέρωσα ότι όπως έβγαλε η ΕΕΤΤ απόφαση στην εφημερίδα της κυβερνήσεως, η netone έχει τη δυνατότητα να ακυρώσει την προηγούμενη αίτηση της tellas και της κάθε τελλας(βλέπε, On) εφόσον η απόφαση λέει: 



> Σε όλες τις παραπάνω περιπτώσεις η διαδικασία που πρέπει να ακολουθήσει ο τελικός καταναλωτής είναι μονοαπευθυντική (one-stop shop). Δηλαδή, χρειάζεται να απευθυνθεί μόνο στον τηλεπικοινωνιακό πάροχο από τον οποίο θέλει να αγοράσει υπηρεσίες (Πάροχος Δέκτης). Ο εν λόγω τηλεπικοινωνιακός πάροχος αναλαμβάνει να προβεί σε όλες τις απαραίτητες ενέργειες για την ικανοποίηση του αιτήματος του καταναλωτή συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των ενεργειών κατάργησης υπηρεσιών που ο συνδρομητής λαμβάνει από τον ΟΤΕ ή τρίτους παρόχους.


αυτοί συμφώνησαν(αυτό τους έλειπε) και μου είπαν ότι θα με καλέσουν πίσω σήμερα ή αύριο.
δυστυχώς έχω αρχίσει να απογοητεύομαι επειδή δεν δείχνουν τον απαιτούμενο ζήλο να με κάνουν πελάτη τους.
άμα είναι σε λίγο να πάμε να βάζουμε μόνοι μας τα καλώδια για να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας. :Sad:

----------


## ariadgr

> τους πήρα το απόγευμα και τους ενημέρωσα ότι όπως έβγαλε η ΕΕΤΤ απόφαση στην εφημερίδα της κυβερνήσεως, η netone έχει τη δυνατότητα να ακυρώσει την προηγούμενη αίτηση της tellas και της κάθε τελλας(βλέπε, On) εφόσον η απόφαση λέει: 
> 
> αυτοί συμφώνησαν(αυτό τους έλειπε) και μου είπαν ότι θα με καλέσουν πίσω σήμερα ή αύριο.
> δυστυχώς έχω αρχίσει να απογοητεύομαι επειδή δεν δείχνουν τον απαιτούμενο ζήλο να με κάνουν πελάτη τους.
> άμα είναι σε λίγο να πάμε να βάζουμε μόνοι μας τα καλώδια για να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας.


Λάθος πράγματα τους είπες, το RUO 2007 δεν προβλέπει ότι ο νέος πάροχος μπορεί να ακυρώνει αιτήσεις που βρίσκονται σε εκκρεμότητα από άλλο πάροχο!

----------


## lewton

> Λάθος πράγματα τους είπες, το RUO 2007 δεν προβλέπει ότι ο νέος πάροχος μπορεί να ακυρώνει αιτήσεις που βρίσκονται σε εκκρεμότητα από άλλο πάροχο!


Κι εγώ έτσι νομίζω.

----------


## haris_led

> Κι εγώ έτσι νομίζω.


τότε δεν μένει άλλος τρόπος παρά να διακόψω τον ΟΤΕ και να ζητήσω ανενεργό βρόχο.
μόνο έτσι θα ξεκόψω από την τελλας χωρίς να έχω ανάγκη την γραφειοκρατία της  :Sad:

----------


## lewton

> τότε δεν μένει άλλος τρόπος παρά να διακόψω τον ΟΤΕ και να ζητήσω ανενεργό βρόχο.
> μόνο έτσι θα ξεκόψω από την τελλας χωρίς να έχω ανάγκη την γραφειοκρατία της


Ζήτα ανενεργό βρόχο και βάλτον στη θέση του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## momo

Γενικα η γραφειοκρατια εχει προκαλεσει πολλα απο τα προβληματα των isp ελπιζω να μην το συναντησουμε με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ αυτο.
Οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα πολλες φορες ο λογος καθηστερισεις ειναι γραφιοκρατικης φυσεος

----------


## A_gamer

> Γενικα η γραφειοκρατια εχει προκαλεσει πολλα απο τα προβληματα των isp ελπιζω να μην το συναντησουμε με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ αυτο.
> Οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα πολλες φορες ο λογος καθηστερισεις ειναι γραφιοκρατικης φυσεος


Μακάρι τέτοια φαινόμενα να μην υπάρξουν στη Net One.

----------


## apostolt

Απο το πρωι προσπαθω να στειλω fax την αιτηση αλλα αυτοσ ο αριθμος που εχουν συνεχεια μιλαει υπαρχει κανενας αλλος να το στειλουμε?

----------


## apostolt

Την εκανα τηλεφωνικα τελικα την αιτηση αντε να δουμε.....

----------


## Jazzer

Θα μπορούσες να στείλεις και την "ανάλαφρα ντυμένη" κοπέλα του avatar σου να κάνει την αίτηση στα γραφεία τους, θα είχες ενεργοποίηση το πολύ σε 3 ημέρες !! :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## A_gamer

> Θα μπορούσες να στείλεις και την "ανάλαφρα ντυμένη" κοπέλα του avatar σου να κάνει την αίτηση στα γραφεία τους, θα είχες ενεργοποίηση το πολύ σε 3 ημέρες !!


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :ROFL:

----------


## stpapam

Μόλις την έστειλα και εγώ .. full LLU

άντε με το καλό....

----------


## rdaniel

Έκανα κι εγώ αίτηση και ο Θεός βοηθός!

Κάτι σχετικό: ρώτησε κανείς τι συμβαίνει σε πρίπτωση που ΔΕΝ λειτουργεί το internet; Αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα dialup δηλαδή ... 

Εγώ  ρώτησα, μου είπαν ότι δεν προσφέρεται κάποιος "εναλλακτικός" τρόπος πρόσβασης (μέσω Modem), όταν ρώτησα όμως αν θα μπορούμε να καλέσουμε μέσω modem κάποιον ΑΛΛΟ πάροχο μου είπαν ναι!

Έχετε μάθει κάτι σχετικά; Γιατί μου δηλώθηκε ότι πρωταρχικός σκοπός τους είναι να μην μείνουμε ποτέ και καθόλου χωρίς προσβαση στο internet, αλλά ο διάβολος έχει πολλά ποδάρια!

----------


## Dark_Rex

> Έχετε μάθει κάτι σχετικά; Γιατί μου δηλώθηκε ότι πρωταρχικός σκοπός τους είναι να μην μείνουμε ποτέ και καθόλου χωρίς προσβαση στο internet, αλλά ο διάβολος έχει πολλά ποδάρια!



Δεν ειναι και πολυ δυσκολο να μεινεις χωρις ιντερνετ.
Μια διακοπη ρευματος (ιδιως τωρα που καλοκαιριαζει) και τα έπιασες τα λεφτά σου..  :Wink:

----------


## stpapam

Παιδιά πλήρης απογοήτευση.. 
Αν και ειδοποήθηκα άμεσα (εντός 3 ωρών), η αίτησή μου κόπηκε στο σορτάρισμα επειδή στη γραμμή μου είναι ενεργοποιημένη adsl (από ΟΤΕ) !!!!! Μου πρότεινε δε είτε να κόψω εγώ το Internet μόνος μου είτε να πάω σε ανενεργό βρόχο με φορητότητα !!!
Όταν τους είπα ότι σε άλλους παρόχους δεν σου κόβουν το internet μου είπε ότι ακόμ δεν ισχύει το νέο RUO... 
Για το λόγο αυτό η αίτηση μου συμφωνήσαμε να θεωρείται ως μή γενόμενη...
Κρίμα ...

----------


## ariadgr

> Παιδιά πλήρης απογοήτευση.. 
> Αν και ειδοποήθηκα άμεσα (εντός 3 ωρών), η αίτησή μου κόπηκε στο σορτάρισμα επειδή στη γραμμή μου είναι ενεργοποιημένη adsl (από ΟΤΕ) !!!!! Μου πρότεινε δε είτε να κόψω εγώ το Internet μόνος μου είτε να πάω σε ανενεργό βρόχο με φορητότητα !!!
> Όταν τους είπα ότι σε άλλους παρόχους δεν σου κόβουν το internet *μου είπε ότι ακόμ δεν ισχύει το νέο RUO*... 
> Για το λόγο αυτό η αίτηση μου συμφωνήσαμε να θεωρείται ως μή γενόμενη...
> Κρίμα ...


 :Arrow:  EETT: στο ΦΕΚ η έγκριση από την ΕΕΤΤ του RUO για την παροχή LLU στον τοπικό βρόχο

*To RUO 2007 ισχύει κανονικά*, αλλά και χωρίς αυτό ισχύουν οι μεταβατικές διατάξεις της ΕΕΤΤ από 16/4/2007 όπως πολύ σωστά αναφέρεται εδώ.

Οπότε ξαναπάρε τηλέφωνο, πες τους να ενημερωθούν και να καταχωρήσουν άμεσα την αίτησή σου.
Μπορείς δε να τους τονίσεις ότι η Forthnet το εφαρμόζει κανονικά από 16/4 μήπως και ξυπνήσουν.

Κρίμα που και από τη Netone βλέπουμε μια από τα ίδια.  :Thumb down:

----------


## haris_led

> Παιδιά πλήρης απογοήτευση.. 
> Αν και ειδοποήθηκα άμεσα (εντός 3 ωρών), η αίτησή μου κόπηκε στο σορτάρισμα επειδή στη γραμμή μου είναι ενεργοποιημένη adsl (από ΟΤΕ) !!!!! Μου πρότεινε δε είτε να κόψω εγώ το Internet μόνος μου είτε να πάω σε ανενεργό βρόχο με φορητότητα !!!
> Όταν τους είπα ότι σε άλλους παρόχους δεν σου κόβουν το internet μου είπε ότι ακόμ δεν ισχύει το νέο RUO... 
> Για το λόγο αυτό η αίτηση μου συμφωνήσαμε να θεωρείται ως μή γενόμενη...
> Κρίμα ...


κρίμα όντως.
μήπως δεν μας θέλουν σαν πελάτες?  :RTFM:

----------


## yuk

> κρίμα όντως.
> μήπως δεν μας θέλουν σαν πελάτες?


Τι θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν;  :Thinking:

----------


## ariadgr

> Τι θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν;


Nα εφαρμόσουν τις διατάξεις που ισχύουν από 16/4/2007 και προβλέπουν ότι ο πελάτης δεν πρέπει να διακόψει την ενεργή DSL του;  :Whistling:

----------


## lewton

> Παιδιά πλήρης απογοήτευση.. 
> Αν και ειδοποήθηκα άμεσα (εντός 3 ωρών), η αίτησή μου κόπηκε στο σορτάρισμα επειδή στη γραμμή μου είναι ενεργοποιημένη adsl (από ΟΤΕ) !!!!! Μου πρότεινε δε είτε να κόψω εγώ το Internet μόνος μου είτε να πάω σε ανενεργό βρόχο με φορητότητα !!!
> Όταν τους είπα ότι σε άλλους παρόχους δεν σου κόβουν το internet μου είπε ότι ακόμ δεν ισχύει το νέο RUO... 
> Για το λόγο αυτό η αίτηση μου συμφωνήσαμε να θεωρείται ως μή γενόμενη...
> Κρίμα ...


Μήπως έχεις καμία αίτηση σε Tellas ή άλλη εταιρία;

----------


## yuk

> Nα εφαρμόσουν τις διατάξεις που ισχύουν από 16/4/2007 και προβλέπουν ότι ο πελάτης δεν πρέπει να διακόψει την ενεργή DSL του;


 Το νέο RUO δεν ισχύει από την μέρα που θα δημοσιευτεί στο ΦΕΚ; Ή από τις 16/4; Όπως και να 'χει όμως, υποθέτω ότι οι ISPs πρέπει να έχουν ήδη συμορφωθεί. Δεν είναι παράνομο να μη το κάνουν;  :Thinking:

----------


## ariadgr

> Το νέο RUO δεν ισχύει από την μέρα που θα δημοσιευτεί στο ΦΕΚ; Ή από τις 16/4; Όπως και να 'χει όμως, υποθέτω ότι οι ISPs πρέπει να έχουν ήδη συμορφωθεί. Δεν είναι παράνομο να μη το κάνουν;


Το RUO 2007 ισχύει από 30/4/2007 που δημοσιεύτηκε στο ΦΕΚ, ενώ και η απόφαση 427/46 που ισχύει από 16/4/2007 καλύπτει τη μετάβαση από ΑΡΥΣ σε LLU.

Οπότε δεν υπάρχει καμμία δικαιολογία από τους παρόχους που ακόμα δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί για τις νέες διατάξεις.  :Thumb down:

----------


## yuk

Κατάλαβα, ευχαριστώ!  :One thumb up:  

Ερώτηση κρίσεως: Μήπως έχουμε αρχίσει να μαζοχιζόμαστε πριν η εταιρία ξεκινήσει καλά - καλά;
Μια με τις μέρες παράδοσης του εξοπλισμού, μια με τις καθυστερήσεις κάλυψης περιοχών, την άλλη με τη μη συμμόρφωση με το νέο RUO...
Εντάξει, παντού υπάρχουν προβλήματα, αλλά η εταιρία άλλο πρόσωπο και φιλοσοφία έδειξε και τελικά γίνεται μια από τα (γ)ίδια και όλα αυτά μόνο σε 10 μέρες από την λιανική διάθεση των υπηρεσιών της...  :Sad:

----------


## stpapam

> Μήπως έχεις καμία αίτηση σε Tellas ή άλλη εταιρία;


Όχι πρωτη αίτηση ήταν αυτή...
Ήδη είναι πολύ αργά να τους ξαναπάρω.. συμπλήρωσα την αίτηση για Forthnet και την στέλνω άμεσα....

----------


## momo

Εγω σημερα που πηρα τηλ μου ειπαν οτι η αιτηση μου ειναι ΟΚ και πηραν και το ΟΚ του ΟΤΕ ( οπως μου ειπαν ο βροχος μου ειναι επιλεξιμος) .
Τελος μου ειπαν οτι αυριο 8α δεχτω τηλ για την παραλαβη του εξοπλισμου και επισεις μου ειπαν οτι 18/5 το αργοτερο 8α ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος.
Για να δουμε τη θα δουμε

----------


## rdaniel

Η αίτηση είναι με φορητότητα ή σε νέα γραμμή (ανενεργό βρόχο) ;

----------


## momo

Μεριζομενο (shared LLU)

----------


## karavagos

> Το RUO 2007 ισχύει από 30/4/2007 που δημοσιεύτηκε στο ΦΕΚ, ενώ και η απόφαση 427/46 που ισχύει από 16/4/2007 καλύπτει τη μετάβαση από ΑΡΥΣ σε LLU.
> 
> Οπότε δεν υπάρχει καμμία δικαιολογία από τους παρόχους που ακόμα δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί για τις νέες διατάξεις.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...6&postcount=43

----------


## yuk

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...6&postcount=43


Τότε, πότε;

----------


## ariadgr

> Το RUO δεν ισχύει επίσημα ακόμα. Οι διαδικασίες που εφαρμόζονται μέχρι και σήμερα ορίζονται βάση των τελευταίων αποφάσεων της ΕΕΤΤ οι οποίες ισχύουν κανονικά.


Ας εξυπηρετούνται οι πελάτες με παράδοση του βρόχου στις 13 εργάσιμες και αλλαγή παρόχου την ίδια μέρα χωρίς διακοπή, και ας ισχύουν οι προηγούμενες διατάξεις.

Από τη στιγμή που δημοσιεύτηκε στο ΦΕΚ πάντως τυπικά ΙΣΧΥΕΙ, δηλαδή κανείς πάροχος ή ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να επικαλεστεί εγγράφως ότι "δεν ισχύει επίσημα ακόμα".

Θα μπορούσες να μας πεις ποιά σημεία του RUO εννοείς ότι δεν εφαρμόζονται ακόμη και τώρα;

----------


## karavagos

> Από τη στιγμή που δημοσιεύτηκε στο ΦΕΚ πάντως τυπικά ΙΣΧΥΕΙ, δηλαδή κανείς πάροχος ή ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να επικαλεστεί εγγράφως ότι "δεν ισχύει επίσημα ακόμα".





> Αρ. Φύλλου 620
> 25 Απριλίου 2007
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Άρθρο 5
> Έναρξη Ισχύος
> 1. Η ισχύς του παρόντος αρχίζει δεκαπέντε (15) μέρες
> μετά τη δημοσίευσή του στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβερ−
> νήσεως, εκτός αν άλλως ορίζεται.





> Θα μπορούσες να μας πεις ποιά σημεία του RUO εννοείς ότι δεν εφαρμόζονται ακόμη και τώρα;


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...13#post1126513
Μέσα στο ΦΕΚ αναφέρονται τα θέματα στα οποία έχει πάρει παράταση ο ΟΤΕ και φυσικά έχουν οριστεί από OTE & ΕΕΤΤ οι ενδιάμεσες διαδικασίες μέχρι τότε.

Εδώ που το συζητάμε όμως, είμαστε  :Offtopic:

----------


## apostolt

Αργουν λιγο μου φαινεται , απο χθες εκανα τηλεφωνικα την αιτηση(καθως το fax τους μιαλει συνεχεια και δεν μπορουσα να την στειλω) και δεν μου το εχουν στηλει να το υπογραψω(παλι μεσω fax)......

----------


## penetrator

Μερικές πράγματα είναι και θέμα τύχης. Εγώ με email την έστειλα και 10 το βράδυ, και με πήραν μισή ώρα μετά να μου πουν ότι την έλαβαν...
Καλύτερα ίσως, αν έχεις scanner να την κατεβάσεις να την τυπώσεις και αφου την συμπληρώσεις και υπογράψεις, να τη σκανάρεις και να τη στείλεις.

----------


## apostolt

Μιλησα παλι μαζι τους σημερα μου ειπαν θα κοιταξουν να την προωθησουν πιο γρηγορα για να μου την στειλουν στο fax της δουλειας μου για να τελειωνουμε πιο γρηγορα καθως μαλλον θα με επερναν τηλεφωνω αυριο....

----------


## panoz

Παιδιά, έχει κάνει κανείς αίτηση για ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ γραμμή? χωρίς δηλαδή να προϋπάρχει ΟΤΕ? Είχα κάνει αίτηση στη vivo πριν καιρό και (τέλη Μαρτίου) και πριν 2 εβδομάδες με πήραν και μου είπαν ότι λόγω "αναβαθμίσεων" θα τους πάρει 45 εργάσιμες !!

εεεε... και όπως είναι λογικό, σκέφτομαι να τους ακυρώσω και να προχωρήσω σε κάτι "νέο"  :Very Happy:  ούτως ή άλλως 20mbps δεν πρόκειται να δω, και δεν με ενδιαφέρουν κιόλας.. Αλλά θέλω οπωσδήποτε να μπει σε δεύτερη γραμμή - ανεξάρτητη τις ήδη υπάρχουσας σύνδεσης ΟΤΕ.. 

Έχει κάνει κάποιος κάτι αντίστοιχο?

----------


## momo

Μολις με πηραν τηλ απο την εταιρια courier ποτ συνεργαζεται με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ μου κλεισαν ραντεβου για δευτερα για την παραλαβη του εξοπλησμου.
Προς το Παρον παντως δειχνει πολλη καλα σαν εταιρια οσο αφορα τους χρονους της.
Εαν διατηρησει αυτη την τακτικη και στην ενεργοποιηση και οντως 18/5 ειμαι ετοιμος για μενα 8α ειναι η πρωτη εταιρια που θα εχω δει να κανει κατι τετοιο

----------


## apok

Εγώ μάλλον θα κάνω ( την έχω συμπληρώσει ήδη ) αν μέχρι την επόμενη Πέμπτη δεν έχω πάρει κάποια απάντηση σχετικά με τη γραμμή μου από την ΟΝ.

Full LLU με φορητότητα τα 2 νουμερα που έχω από vivodi θα κάνω ( and god help us )

----------


## penetrator

> Παιδιά, έχει κάνει κανείς αίτηση για ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ γραμμή? χωρίς δηλαδή να προϋπάρχει ΟΤΕ? Είχα κάνει αίτηση στη vivo πριν καιρό και (τέλη Μαρτίου) και πριν 2 εβδομάδες με πήραν και μου είπαν ότι λόγω "αναβαθμίσεων" θα τους πάρει 45 εργάσιμες !!
> Έχει κάνει κάποιος κάτι αντίστοιχο?


Εγώ. Βέβαια έχω ακόμη τη vivodi αλλά θα μπει καινούργια γραμμή...



> Μολις με πηραν τηλ απο την εταιρια courier ποτ συνεργαζεται με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ μου κλεισαν ραντεβου για δευτερα για την παραλαβη του εξοπλησμου.
> Προς το Παρον παντως δειχνει πολλη καλα σαν εταιρια οσο αφορα τους χρονους της.
> Εαν διατηρησει αυτη την τακτικη και στην ενεργοποιηση και οντως 18/5 ειμαι ετοιμος για μενα 8α ειναι η πρωτη εταιρια που θα εχω δει να κανει κατι τετοιο


Και μένα μώλις με πήραν και κλείσαμε ραντεβού για τη Δευτέρα  :Razz:  Θα δώσουμε 50 ευρώ στον curier αντικαταβολή για την ενεργοποίηση...

----------


## sansara

> Μολις με πηραν τηλ απο την εταιρια courier ποτ συνεργαζεται με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ μου κλεισαν ραντεβου για δευτερα για την παραλαβη του εξοπλησμου.
> Προς το Παρον παντως δειχνει πολλη καλα σαν εταιρια οσο αφορα τους χρονους της.
> Εαν διατηρησει αυτη την τακτικη και στην ενεργοποιηση και οντως 18/5 ειμαι ετοιμος για μενα 8α ειναι η πρωτη εταιρια που θα εχω δει να κανει κατι τετοιο


Κι εμενα με πηραν τηλεφωνο για το ρουτερ πριν λιγο (εκλεισα για Δευτερα) και επειδη ανηκω στον κεντρικοτατο Κεραμεικο θελω να πιστευω οτι θα εχω την "χαρα" να ειμαι το πρωτο πειραματοζωο απο τους οικιακους πελατες της NetOne!  :Razz:  

Φτου να μην το ματιασω...  :Worthy:

----------


## momo

Το μονο πραγμα που χερομαι εγω ειναι η ειλικρινια τους και για το ποτε 8α παρουμε τον εξοπλισμο αλλα και για το τη γινεται με την αιτηση μας.
Πραγματικα Εαν συνεχησει ετσι προβλεπο καποιους καποιους να κλεινουν τα μαγαζακια τους πολλη γρηγορα

----------


## yuk

Και σε μένα έρχεται το ρουτεράκι τη Δευτέρα.  :Cool:   Πάντα τέτοια παιδιά!  :One thumb up:

----------


## miltiadis21

> Και σε μένα έρχεται το ρουτεράκι τη Δευτέρα.   Πάντα τέτοια παιδιά!


same here το ρουτεράκι έρχεται τήν δευτέρα και δίνω τα 50 ευρώ της ενεργοποίησης.Μάλλον τα στέλνουνε μαζικά :ROFL:

----------


## apostolt

Ολοι εσεις παιδια ειστε share llu φανταζομαι....ετσι?

----------


## momo

Εγω ειμαι shared παντως και ο μονος λογο που το εκανα ειναι γιατι θεωρητε οτι ειναι το ποιο γρηγορο .
Αλλα οπως και να εχει το ρουτερ το στελνουν μετα απο 3-4 εργασιμες μετα την αιτηση.
Και οι περισσοτεροι Καναμε αιτηση 27/4(κυριος) και μετα

----------


## pit7

Και μενα με πηραν τηλεφωνο για το router και εκλεισα για Δευτερα. Μετα πηρα τη Netone και μου ειπαν οτι 5 μερες μετα (δηλ Παρασκευη) θα ερθει τεχνικος να συνδεσει τη γραμμη.

----------


## penetrator

> Κι εμενα με πηραν τηλεφωνο για το ρουτερ πριν λιγο (εκλεισα για Δευτερα) και επειδη ανηκω στον κεντρικοτατο Κεραμεικο θελω να πιστευω οτι θα εχω την "χαρα" να ειμαι το πρωτο πειραματοζωο απο τους οικιακους πελατες της NetOne!  
> 
> Φτου να μην το ματιασω...


Νομίζω πως μπορεί και να σε περάσω, μια και μένω ακόμη κεντρικότερα: Πλ. Αττικής




> Το μονο πραγμα που χερομαι εγω ειναι η ειλικρινια τους και για το ποτε 8α παρουμε τον εξοπλισμο αλλα και για το τη γινεται με την αιτηση μας.
> Πραγματικα Εαν συνεχησει ετσι προβλεπο καποιους καποιους να κλεινουν τα μαγαζακια τους πολλη γρηγορα


Άντε να δούμε. Για μένα δεν με πειράζει τόσο και να αργίσουν λίγες μέρες (πολύ λίγες έτσι?  :Wink:  ) Αρκεί να είναι καλή η ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας... (p.s. μήπως να ξεκινήσεις να γράφεις greeklish?  :Embarassed:   )

----------


## kriv

και εμένα παιδιά, μου τηλεφώνησαν και κλείσαμε ραντεβού για Δευτέρα και μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα έρθει ο τεχνικός. για να δούμε τί θα δούμε... :Whistle:

----------


## ckdiablo555

Αντε να την δουμε και αυτην την εταιρια,να δουμε και τι πουλια ποιανει...!

----------


## momo

*ειδες τη σου κανουν το msn και το yahoo? βαλε και την βιασυνη και εχεις το παραπανω*

----------


## yuk

> same here το ρουτεράκι έρχεται τήν δευτέρα και δίνω τα 50 ευρώ της ενεργοποίησης.Μάλλον τα στέλνουνε μαζικά


Πήρα τηλέφωνο να μου πουν για την πορεία της αίτησης και μου είπαν ότι την έχουν στείλει στον OTE, αλλά δεν έχουν ενημέρωση ακόμα. Το δέχομαι, μιας και σήμερα κλείνω 4 εργάσιμες, αλλά η μαζική αποστολή του εξοπλισμού δεν είναι καλή τακτική. Ελπίζω να μη στραβώσει τίποτα και έρθουν να τον ξαναπάρουν...  :Thumb down:

----------


## apostolt

Σημερα καταφερα και εστειλα με φαξ συμπληρωμενη την αιτηση και περιμενω.Share llu φυσικα....

----------


## momo

Εσκασε το ρουτερακι .
Οντως ολα ειναι ανοιχτα οπως λεγανε εκτος απο τις ρυθμισεις του νετ και την διμιουργια νεου user acount .
Ειναι λιγο τεραστιο μεν αλλα αρκετα "καλαισθητο"
Αυτο που δεν μπρορω να καταλαβω ειναι γιατι και το 780 ι WL εχει pstn θυρα .......
Aφου το ρουτερ ειναι αννεξ Β εννοω,,,,,,
Οπως και να εχει απο οτι φαινεται οντως εχει γινει σοβαρει σειργασια ΝΕΤΟΝΕ thomson μια και μεσα στο firmware υπαρχει το logo της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ .
Aρκετα ευκολο στην ρυθμιση.
Αυτο που μου αρεσει ομως ειναι που στο firewall εαν το βαλεις στο standar κοβει τα παντα εκτος απο τα πορτς που εχεις εσει ανοιχτα σε ΝΑΤ χωρις να κανεις ρυθμιση στο firewall. 
 Αρκετα βολικο.
Γενικα το μονο πραγμα που με δυσκολεψε ηταν που να το βαλω μιας και ειναι τεραστιο το ατιμο

----------


## apostolt

Τελικα μου λυθηκε η απορια με τις θυρες τηλεφωνου.Εδωσα ερωτημα στο 13860 και με πειραν πισω να μου απαντησουν.Στις θυρες phone1 και 2 βαζουμε συσκευες για τα 2 νουμερα που θα παρουμε απο αυτους.Στην pstn βαζουμε συσκευη για να εχουμε το τηλεφωνο που θα κανουμε φορητοτητα(αν κανουμε) αν δεν κανουμε  την γραμμη αυτη θα την εχουμε οπως και πριν απο το netmod.

Δεν μου αρεσε που δεν εχουν καποιο τηλ μονο για το τεχνικο τμημα και πρεπει να δωσεςι ερωτημα στο τηλεφωνικο κεντρο....

----------


## yuk

momo, καλορίζικο και καλοδούλευτο και... στα δικά μας...  :Cool:  
Δεν έχει stand για να στέκεται κάθετα;

apostolt, μάλλον έχει πρόβλημα το τηλεφωνικό τους κέντρο. Υπάρχει κανονικά επιλογή για το τεχνικό.

----------


## momo

Οχι δεν εχει και παλι καλα που δεν εχει διοτι το εμβαδον του ειναι τα 3/4 μια micro atx( το εχω βαλει πανω σε ενα κουτι απο micro atx) ε βαλε οτι εχει και 5 ποντου παχος...ε καταλαβες
Ειναι απο τα μεγαλητερα ρουτερ που εχω δει

----------


## ariadgr

> Τελικα μου λυθηκε η απορια με τις θυρες τηλεφωνου.Εδωσα ερωτημα στο 13860 και με πειραν πισω να μου απαντησουν.Στις θυρες phone1 και 2 βαζουμε συσκευες για τα 2 νουμερα που θα παρουμε απο αυτους.Στην pstn βαζουμε συσκευη για να εχουμε το τηλεφωνο που θα κανουμε φορητοτητα(αν κανουμε) αν δεν κανουμε  την γραμμη αυτη θα την εχουμε οπως και πριν απο το netmod.


Μάλλον δε σου τα είπαν και πολύ καλά. Και αν έχεις ISDN και κάνεις φορητότητα 2 αριθμούς που θα συνδέσεις το δεύτερο; 
Οι θύρες phone1 και phone2 είναι έξοδοι για να συνδέσεις τηλεφωνικές συσκευές, ασχέτως αριθμοδότητσης. 
Η θύρα PSTN είναι είσοδος για να συνδέσεις άλλη τηλεφωνική γραμμή (π.χ. ΟΤΕ) και με χρήση dial plan να είνα διαθέσιμη ως backup στις συσκευές phone1, phone2 (ή σε περίπτωση που πέσει η DSL και έχεις Shared LLU).
Πιθανόν είναι όμως να μη χρησιμοποιείται καθόλου αυτή η θύρα στο configuration της netone.




> (Speedtouch Datasheet):
> Both VoIP ports supporting intelligent lifeline backup
> • Manual selection of PSTN mode or VoIP mode while making a phone call
> • Automatic selection of PSTN phone call on dialing emergency numbers

----------


## yuk

Hρθε και ο δικός μου!  :One thumb up:  
Είναι λίγο μεγάλος, αλλά παλεύεται... Ειδικά αν είναι να κάνει και καλή δουλειά.  :Wink:  
Άντε να το δούμε και στη πράξη και τώρα...  :Whistle:

----------


## momo

Εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν μπορουμε να δουμε τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μας οπως , ταχυτητα , θορυβοι κτλ κτλ .
Εσεις μπορειται να δειτε τιποτα απο αυτα?

----------


## penetrator

Είχα κανονίσει να μου φέρουν τον εξοπλισμό σήμερα μετά τις 5:30. Πριν λίγη ώρα με πήρε ένας τεχνικός της netone να μου πει ότι η γραμμή μου είναι έτοιμη  :Respekt:   και θα ερχόταν αυτός με τον εξοπλισμό για την εγκατάσταση. Δυστυχώς με πήρε ξανά να μου πει ότι το currier είχε ήδη παραλάβει τον εξοπλισμό και θα ερθει άυριο για την εγκατάσταση μια και δεν ήξερε την ακριβή ώρα που θα μου το έφερναν. Τελικά συμφωνήσαμε, αν μου έρθει νωρίς να τον πάρω τηλ να έρθει. Βέβαια και αύριο να έρθει, εμένα δε με πολύχαλάει, αφού οι βλάκες της vivodi ακόμη δεν μου έχουν κόψει την γραμμή, προφανός λόγο γραφιοκρατίας. Τελικά εκεί που νόμιζα ότι θα μείνω τουλάχιστον 15 μέρες χωρίς internet, δε θα μείνω ούτε στιγμή  :Wink:

----------


## kostas_pav

> Εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν μπορουμε να δουμε τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μας οπως , ταχυτητα , θορυβοι κτλ κτλ .
> Εσεις μπορειται να δειτε τιποτα απο αυτα?


Έχω αυτό το router αγορασμένο. Μπορείς να τα δεις μόνο με telnet το οποίο είναι κλειδωμένο στη Netone!

----------


## lewton

Αν μου πουν ότι ο βρόχος είναι επιλέξιμος, αυτό σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει ελεύθερη γραμμή στην πολυκατοικία μου (δεν εννοώ από τον κατανεμητή μέχρι το διαμέρισμά μου, αλλά μέχρι τον κατανεμητή);
Ρωτάω επειδή έκανα αίτηση για νέο βρόχο.

----------


## miltiadis21

> Είχα κανονίσει να μου φέρουν τον εξοπλισμό σήμερα μετά τις 5:30. Πριν λίγη ώρα με πήρε ένας τεχνικός της netone να μου πει ότι η γραμμή μου είναι έτοιμη   και θα ερχόταν αυτός με τον εξοπλισμό για την εγκατάσταση. Δυστυχώς με πήρε ξανά να μου πει ότι το currier είχε ήδη παραλάβει τον εξοπλισμό και θα ερθει άυριο για την εγκατάσταση μια και δεν ήξερε την ακριβή ώρα που θα μου το έφερναν. Τελικά συμφωνήσαμε, αν μου έρθει νωρίς να τον πάρω τηλ να έρθει. Βέβαια και αύριο να έρθει, εμένα δε με πολύχαλάει, αφού οι βλάκες της vivodi ακόμη δεν μου έχουν κόψει την γραμμή, προφανός λόγο γραφιοκρατίας. Τελικά εκεί που νόμιζα ότι θα μείνω τουλάχιστον 15 μέρες χωρίς internet, δε θα μείνω ούτε στιγμή


Ακριβώς την ίδια περιπτωσή πέσαμε τα ίδια με τον τεχνικό και τα ίδια με την vivodi απο τις 29 του μηνός είναι να μήν έχω vivodi 2048/640 σήμερα 7/05 μία χαρά συχρονίζω. Τώρα αν φταίει ο τεχνικός του Ο.Τ.Ε ή της vivodi δέν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου. 
Το απόγευμα θα τον πάρω τηλεφωνο τον τεχνικό της netone εγώ ...
Τελικά τίποτα δέν είναι τυχαίο :Wink: 
Άντε να δούμε σύντομα ενεργοποιήσεις :Respekt:

----------


## penetrator

> Ακριβώς την ίδια περιπτωσή πέσαμε τα ίδια με τον τεχνικό και τα ίδια με την vivodi απο τις 29 του μηνός είναι να μήν έχω vivodi 2048/640. Το απόγευμα θα τον πάρω τηλεφωνο τον τεχνικό εγώ ...
> Τελικά τίποτα δέν είναι τυχαίο
> Άντε να δούμε σύντομα ενεργοποιήσεις


Άντε να δούμε ποιος θα περάσει τον άλλο στη στροφή, χεχεχεχεχε. Βασικά ο ίδιος ο τεχνικός μου είπε ότι το ίδιο έγινε και με άλλους. Λες να ενοούσε εσένα; χαχαχαχχαα :Worthy: 
p.s. εγώ ήταν να μην έχω vivodi από την πρώτη του μήνα...
p.s.2 Αν ο τεχνικός το απόγευμα σου πει ότι πάει Αχαρνών και δεν προλαβαίνει να έρθει σε σένα, σε μένα θα έρχεται  :Very Happy:

----------


## yuk

"Η γραμμή είναι προς κατασκευή από τον ΟΤΕ"! 
Τι σημαίνει αυτό, αδέρφια; Κατά το φθινόπωρο;  :Crying:

----------


## miltiadis21

> Άντε να δούμε ποιος θα περάσει τον άλλο στη στροφή, χεχεχεχεχε. Βασικά ο ίδιος ο τεχνικός μου είπε ότι το ίδιο έγινε και με άλλους. Λες να ενοούσε εσένα; χαχαχαχχαα


Πάιζει να έλεγε για εμένα τέσπα το βραδάκυ η το απόγευμα ελπίζω να γελάμε όπως τώρα  :One thumb up:  
Τα λέμε σύντομα παίδες της Netone(ούτε να με πλήρωναν)  :Razz:

----------


## apostolt

> "Η γραμμή είναι προς κατασκευή από τον ΟΤΕ"! 
> Τι σημαίνει αυτό, αδέρφια; Κατά το φθινόπωρο;


Αυτο που το βλεπεις ?Στην Netone?

----------


## yuk

Η Νet One μου το είπε στο τηλέφωνο...

----------


## penetrator

Κατασκευή ή επισκευή; Γιατί αν είναι επισκευή μπορεί να πάρει απλά μερικές μέρες. Τώρα αν έλεγαν για κατασκευή, τι ακριβώς ενοούσαν; Σκάψιμο και τέτεια;  :Razz:

----------


## telumentil

Περιμένοντας από τετράμηνο για την Tellas, έχει τρομάξει το μάτι μου. Για ένα περίεργο λόγο για την Νetone είμαι αισιόδοξη

----------


## momo

Μπα απλα περιμενουν να τελειωση ο Οτε το περασμα και χωρισμα της γραμμης σου .
Πρακτικα στο shared llu η γραμμη στο κεντρο παει σε μια ρεγκλετα οπου χωριζεται .
Το τηλ παει στον οτε και ενα αλλο ακρο παει στο dslam του εκαστοτε isp .
Αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που θεωρειται οτι to shared ειναι πολλη πιο γρηγορο στην υλοποιηση μιας και προκειται για μια δουλεια 5 λεπτων απο μεριας οτε .
Παντως εαν τα λεει σωστα ο φιλος και δεν μπορουμε να δουμε τα στατιστικα της γραμμης ελπιζω να μην εχουμε τραγικα πραγματα οπως --- "πιανω μονο 500 kb\s γιατι παει ετσι η γραμμη μου?"
Και η απαντηση να ειναι "Διοτι λογο αποστασεως δεν συγχρονιζεται πανω απο 5μβιτ" Αλλα να ειναι καλα τα ρουτερ που μας εχουν μεινει απο παλια και δεν θα μπορουν να πουν τιποτα.
Απο την αλλη  με την ηλεικρινια και την αξιοπιστια που εχει δειξει η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια αμφιβαλο οτι 8α υπαρξουν τετοια φαινομενα

----------


## yuk

> Μπα απλα περιμενουν να τελειωση ο Οτε το περασμα και χωρισμα της γραμμης σου .
> Πρακτικα στο shared llu η γραμμη στο κεντρο παει σε μια ρεγκλετα οπου χωριζεται .
> Το τηλ παει στον οτε και ενα αλλο ακρο παει στο dslam του εκαστοτε isp .
> Αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που θεωρειται οτι to shared ειναι πολλη πιο γρηγορο στην υλοποιηση μιας και προκειται για μια δουλεια 5 λεπτων απο μεριας οτε.


Δεν είμαι shared, full είμαι...  :Sad:  Κατάλαβα μάλλον τι γίνεται... Επειδή έκανα αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόχο, τώρα φτιάχνουν τη γραμμή. Έτσι δεν είναι;  :Thinking: 

ΥΓ. Άντε να ενεργοποιηθείτε με το καλό, να μας πείτε εντυπώσεις!  :Cool:

----------


## momo

Εαν εισαι Full σε ανενεργο τοτε αυτο που πρεπει να γινει ειναι να βρεθει ελευθερο ζευγος να ελεγθει οτι ειναι καλα μεχρι το σπιτι σου επιτα να ενωθει με το κεντρο στο οποιο υπαγεσαι και τελος θα δωθει στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ για να το συνδεσει στο dslam συνηθως ο ΟΤΕ δεν κανει πανω απο 4 μερες για κατασκευη καινουργιας γραμμης.
Τωρα ελπιζω να σου κατσει καλα

----------


## yuk

Thank you. Aς ελπίσουμε να μας κάτσει γενικά καλά!  :Wink:

----------


## yuk

Tι κανονίσατε τελικά, guys; Θα ενεργοποιηθεί κανείς σήμερα να ανοίξουμε τις σαμπάνιες;  :Clap:

----------


## penetrator

Εγώ τελικά δεν θα ενεργοποιηθώ σήμερα. Ο currier άργησε αρκετά κ όταν πήρα τους τεχνικούς μου είπαν ότι δεν το βλέπουν για σήμερα να προλαβαίνουν  :Sad:  Δεν πειράζει και αύριο καλά είναι...

----------


## momo

> Εγώ τελικά δεν θα ενεργοποιηθώ σήμερα. Ο currier άργησε αρκετά κ όταν πήρα τους τεχνικούς μου είπαν ότι δεν το βλέπουν για σήμερα να προλαβαίνουν  Δεν πειράζει και αύριο καλά είναι...


Καλα Εαν τολμησεις και ενεργοποιηθεις εσει πριν απο εμενα που ειμαι shared LLU και υποτιθεται οτι το shared ειναι το ποιο γρηγορο πηγαινε και πεξε joker lotto και στοιχημα την ιδια μερα και μετα εγω θα στησω ανδριαντα στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ διοτι εαν κανουν τοσο γρηγορα για κατασκευη και ενεργοποιηση καινουργιας γραμμης οι ανθρωποι ειναι απλα αψογη.
Αντε με το καλο αυριο να εχουμε τον 1ο

----------


## Dimis

Παιδες τι ρούτερ δίνουν? εχουμε specs?
με έχουν πρηξει φίλοι/γνωστοί/συγγενείς να τους πω τη γνώμη μου...

----------


## momo

Το speedtouch 780(i) (WL)
Φοβερο ρουτερακι με 4πορτ switch 54mbps WiFi 2 εξοδους για τα voip τηλεφωνα και παρα πολλα καλουδια και κυριος το nat και οι ποιο χρησιμες λειτουργιες (δυστηχως οχι το telnet) ειναι Ξεκλειδωτες

----------


## nrg_polini

> Παιδες τι ρούτερ δίνουν? εχουμε specs?
> με έχουν πρηξει φίλοι/γνωστοί/συγγενείς να τους πω τη γνώμη μου...


Τι ποιο ευκολο απο το να μπεις στο netone.gr ;

----------


## sansara

Πηρα το ρουτερ σε μια πολυ ομορφη συσκευασια με φυλλαδια καλωσορισματος στην NetOne και πολυ κατανοητες οδηγιες σεταρισματος! Το συνδεσα με τον υπολογιστη αλλα δυστυχως δεν συγχρονιζει ακομα με το δικτυο. Προφανως δεν ειναι ενεργοποιημενη ακομα η γραμμη. Θα το κοιταζω τακτικα ομως και μολις ενεργοποιηθει θα σας γραψω.   :Smile:  

Να υποθεσω οτι σαν (wannabe εστω) πρωτος πελατης της NetOne θα μου κανουν δωρο τον πρωτο λογαριασμο ?  :Razz:  


..Μεχρι εδω παντως πανε ολα ανησυχητικα καλα με τους χρονους! Μπραβο στην εταιρεια....  :One thumb up: 

Αντε και σας εφαγα...  :Laughing:

----------


## rdaniel

> Να υποθεσω οτι σαν (wannabe εστω) πρωτος πελατης της NetOne θα μου κανουν δωρο τον πρωτο λογαριασμο ?


Φευ, άργησες!  :Wink: 

ο miltiadis21 συνδέθηκε πριν από λίγο  :One thumb up:

----------


## sansara

Rdaniel, αυτο ειναι γεγονος ή το εικαζεις απο τα γραφομενα? Γιατι πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν οτι υπαρχει ενα "ελαχιστο" 13 εργασιμων (για μεριζομενη) και νομιζω οτι απο την μερα που αρχισαν οι αιτησεις εχουν περασει μολις 10 εργασιμες. Το οτι πηραμε το ρουτερ δεν λεει τιποτα απο μονο του...

Μακαρι παντως να συνδεθηκε ηδη ο πρωτος κι ας εχασα την πρωτια. Και το ασημενιο καλο ειναι!  :Laughing:

----------


## lewton

> Rdaniel, αυτο ειναι γεγονος ή το εικαζεις απο τα γραφομενα?


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96011

----------


## penetrator

Δεν είναι ο μόνος που συνδέθηκε. Γενικά σήμερα από ότι κατάλαβα με τις συνομιλίες με τους τεχνικούς, που θα ερχόταν να με συνδέσουν (αν δεν αργούσε ο currier  να  έρθει), πρέπει να τρέχαν όλη μέρα. Μάλλον σήμερα ήταν η πρώτη μέρα ενεργοποιήσεων...

----------


## Tem

γενικά φαίνονται πολύ γρήγοροι

----------


## rd10

*Βαλτε ημερομηνια ποτε κανατε ετηση*
 :Smile: .

για να κανουμε συνγκριση ποσο χρονο κανει απο πελατη σε πελατη η συνδεση

30/04/07 Τηλεφωνικα
08/05/07 Aιτησης με φαξ

----------


## momo

27/4 για shared LLU

----------


## apostolt

04/05 Τηλεφωνικα 
07/05 Αποστολη αιτησης με φαξ
Για share llu

----------


## momo

penetrator τη εγινε τελικα? Τεχνικος ηρθε? Ενεργοποιηθικες?

----------


## decadence

30/4 απόγευμα αποστολή αίτησης μέσω fax
ουσιαστικά ο χρόνος (1η εργάσιμη ημέρα) μετρά από 2 Μαΐου
Full LLU σε ανενεργό βρόχο με φορητότητα αριθμού από ΟΤΕ

----------


## penetrator

> penetrator τη εγινε τελικα? Τεχνικος ηρθε? Ενεργοποιηθικες?


Μπορείς να διαβάσεις το thread με τους ενεργοποιημένους... παντως, ναι

----------


## momo

Μολις μιλησα με NETONE μου ειπανε οτι η γραμμη μου ειναι ετοιμη απο τον ΟΤΕ και οτι την επομενη βδομαδα θα ειμαι ετοιμος   :One thumb up:  
Θα ελεγα μπραβο αλλα περιμενω να δω ενεργοποιηση και μετα να το πω

----------


## penetrator

Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, στο site της netone γράφει κάπου ότι ο πιο γρήγορος τρόπος να συνδεθείς είναι να ζητήσεις ανενεργό βρόγχο και όχι shared llu όπως λες εσυ!

----------


## yuk

Ήρθε ο ΟΤΕ σήμερα, αφού κατασκεύασε τη γραμμή για να τη μετρήσει ή να κάνει τα τελευταία απαραίτητα. Βάζει ένα μηχανηματάκι στη κεντρική πρίζα και κατεβαίνει κάτω.
 Μετά από 10 λεπτά γυρίζει και μου λέει: "Από εδώ (από τη κεντρική πρίζα) δε κατεβαίνει η γραμμή κάτω, μάλλον κατεβαίνει από αλλού, αλλά αυτό είναι δουλειά της Νet One και θα βρει εκείνη.". 
Δεν είναι λίγο περίεργο; Έχει τύχει αυτό σε κανέναν άλλο; Τι εννοεί ο ποιητής;  :Crying:

----------


## apostolt

Μετα απο 2 βδομαδες και ενω εχω στηλει 2 φαχ για ακυρωση μπηκα στο site της Forthnet να δω αν εχει ακυρωθει η αιτηση.Ξαφνικα βλεπω πως οχι μονο δεν ακυρωθηκε αλλα ξαναπεραστηκε με νεα ημερομηνια και σταλθηκε στον οτε και πηρα και πορτα(στο δυσκολο κεντρο Αμπελοκηπων).
Βεβαια ολο αυτον τον καιρο εκανα αιτηση και στην Netone και περιμενω και απο αυτους οποτε για να δουμε ποιος θα προλαβει ποιον....

----------


## kostas_pav

> Μετα απο 2 βδομαδες και ενω εχω στηλει 2 φαχ για ακυρωση μπηκα στο site της Forthnet να δω αν εχει ακυρωθει η αιτηση.Ξαφνικα βλεπω πως οχι μονο δεν ακυρωθηκε αλλα ξαναπεραστηκε με νεα ημερομηνια και σταλθηκε στον οτε και πηρα και πορτα(στο δυσκολο κεντρο Αμπελοκηπων).
> Βεβαια ολο αυτον τον καιρο εκανα αιτηση και στην Netone και περιμενω και απο αυτους οποτε για να δουμε ποιος θα προλαβει ποιον....


Αν έχεις πάρει "πόρτα" από Forthnet τότε η NetOne θα πάρει άκυρο γιατί υπάρχει σε εκκρεμότητα αίτηση άλλου παρόχου Full LLU (εκτός αν είναι σε ανενεργό που θα σου ενεργοποιηθούν και οι δύο!).

Αν ενεργοποιηθεί ο πάροχος Α και δεν ακυρώσεις των πάροχο Β τότε αφού ενεργοποιηθεί ο Α και κάνει αίτηση ο Β, σύμφωνα με το νέο RUO η αίτηση θα προχορήσει κανονικά και θα πληρώσεις και πρόστιμο στο Α λόγο 12μηνης δέσμευσης.

----------


## vasalos

> Ήρθε ο ΟΤΕ σήμερα, αφού κατασκεύασε τη γραμμή για να τη μετρήσει ή να κάνει τα τελευταία απαραίτητα. Βάζει ένα μηχανηματάκι στη κεντρική πρίζα και κατεβαίνει κάτω.
>  Μετά από 10 λεπτά γυρίζει και μου λέει: "Από εδώ (από τη κεντρική πρίζα) δε κατεβαίνει η γραμμή κάτω, μάλλον κατεβαίνει από αλλού, αλλά αυτό είναι δουλειά της Νet One και θα βρει εκείνη.". 
> Δεν είναι λίγο περίεργο; Έχει τύχει αυτό σε κανέναν άλλο; Τι εννοεί ο ποιητής;


Αυτό που σου έβαλε είναι ένα μηχάνημα που παράγει έναν ήχο ( σαν του ασθενοφόρου ) και μεταδείδεται μέσω του καλωδίου.Κατέβηκε λοιπόν κάτω για να βρεί ποιό καλώδιο είναι και προφανώς δεν άκουσε πουθενά τον χαρακτηριστικό ήχο.Απλώς έπρεπε να το βάλει σε άλλο ζεύγος καλωδίων και ήταν 100% δική του δουλειά να βρεί ποιό καλώδιο κατεβαίνει στον κατανεμητή.Τα κουλά του ΟΤΕ.Αρε σουτάρισμα που θέλουν μερικοί απο εκεί μέσα!!!!! :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## yuk

> Αυτό που σου έβαλε είναι ένα μηχάνημα που παράγει έναν ήχο ( σαν του ασθενοφόρου ) και μεταδείδεται μέσω του καλωδίου.Κατέβηκε λοιπόν κάτω για να βρεί ποιό καλώδιο είναι και προφανώς δεν άκουσε πουθενά τον χαρακτηριστικό ήχο.Απλώς έπρεπε να το βάλει σε άλλο ζεύγος καλωδίων και ήταν 100% δική του δουλειά να βρεί ποιό καλώδιο κατεβαίνει στον κατανεμητή.Τα κουλά του ΟΤΕ.Αρε σουτάρισμα που θέλουν μερικοί απο εκεί μέσα!!!!!


Tι είπες τώρα...  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  Αυτό ήταν το μηχάνημα. Μου είπε ότι στο κουτί κάτω έχει βρει τα καλώδια και έχει αφήσει χαρτάκι για τη Net One... Mήπως παίζει ρόλο ότι μετέφερα τη κεντρική πρίζα κατά τη μετατροπή της γραμμής από PSTN σε ISDN; Τι νά κάνω; Μίλησα με Net One και θα με πάρουν σε λίγο... Τη τύχη μου...

----------


## momo

Συμφωνα με το τη λεει η ΕΕΤΤ θελει 10 Εργ. μερες για shared και 13 Εργ. μερες Για FULL τωρα αφου πρωτα ενεργοπιοιουν το ΝΕΤ και μετα γινεται η φορητοτητα η οτιδιποτε αλλο που αφορα την FULL δεν ξερω ισως για την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ με τον παραπανω τροπο υλοποιησης να ειναι ποιο γρηγορο

----------


## penetrator

> Tι είπες τώρα...  Αυτό ήταν το μηχάνημα. Μου είπε ότι στο κουτί κάτω έχει βρει τα καλώδια και έχει αφήσει χαρτάκι για τη Net One... Mήπως παίζει ρόλο ότι μετέφερα τη κεντρική πρίζα κατά τη μετατροπή της γραμμής από PSTN σε ISDN; Τι νά κάνω; Μίλησα με Net One και θα με πάρουν σε λίγο... Τη τύχη μου...


Κοίτα, εμένα το καλώδιο από το σπίτι μου μέχρι τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας, οι υπάλληλοι της netone το βρήκαν. Εγώ έβαλα όμως full llu. Στην περίπτωσή σου δεν ξέρω ποιος έχει την ευθύνη, αλλά λογικά θα σου κάνουν την δουλειά οι τεχνικοί της netone γι' αυτο μην αγχόνεσαι

----------


## vasalos

> Tι είπες τώρα...  Αυτό ήταν το μηχάνημα. Μου είπε ότι στο κουτί κάτω έχει βρει τα καλώδια και έχει αφήσει χαρτάκι για τη Net One... Mήπως παίζει ρόλο ότι μετέφερα τη κεντρική πρίζα κατά τη μετατροπή της γραμμής από PSTN σε ISDN; Τι νά κάνω; Μίλησα με Net One και θα με πάρουν σε λίγο... Τη τύχη μου...


Μωρε στον κατανεμητή αυτός τα βρήκε τα καλώδια και είναι λογικό, το θέμα είναι απο 'κει και πέρα.Θα σου πρότεινα καλού κακού να πεις στον τεχνικό της ΝετΟνε να παρει ένα Signal Generator για την τηλεφωνική πρίζα.Βέβαια 99% πρέπει να έχουν και αυτοί μαζί τους, αλλα δε χάνεις τίποτα να τους το πεις.

----------


## yuk

@ penetrator:
Kαι εγώ full είμαι. Με πήραν από Net One και μου είπαν ότι ο "τεχνικός" του ΟΤΕ απλά μέτραγε λάθος πρίζα. Μέτραγε τη πρίζα που είχε γίνει μεταφορά της κεντρικής και όχι την πρώτη, κύρια πρίζα! Και του το είπα κιόλας του άχρηστου.  :Evil:  Πάντως μου είπανε ότι συνήθως οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ δεν ανεβαίνουν στα διαμερίσματα για μετρήσεις. Όπως και να 'χει θα το φτιάξουν αυτοί μόλις ενημερώσει ο ΟΤΕ.

@vasalos:
Θα το κάνουν έτσι κι αλλιώς μου είπαν. Θα τσεκάρουν τα πάντα.  :Cool: 

Θέλω να πω δημόσια ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον τεχνικό της Net One που μου εξήγησε με λεπτομέρειες πως δουλεύουν τα πάντα, τι να κοιτάξω, τι μπορώ να κάνω αν υπάρχουν προβλήματα με τα καλώδια και τις εναλλακτικές πριν την φορητότητα. Περιμένουμε πολλά από εσάς, παιδιά!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Avvocato

Εγω ρε παιδια, αν και εγκριθηκε εχτες η αιτηση μου απο τον ΟΤΕ για λογαριασμο της ΝετΟνε, σημερα εφαγα ακυρο γιατι λεει τους απαντησε ο ΟΤΕ οτι δεν εχει καλωδιο (δεν υπαρχει καλυψη μεσου ή ακραιου δυκτιου). Ελα ομως που στην πολυκατοικια που μενω, υπαρχουν ελευθερες γραμμες και δεν εχω προβλημα, οποτε το προβλημα εχει να κανει αποκλειστικα με το ΚΑΦΑΟ.
Εχω ομως την εντυπωση πως ως εκ θαυματος αν κανω αιτηση για τηλεφωνικη γραμμη απο ΟΤΕ σε 2 μερες να την εχω.

Κατσε να δεις γελια μετα.

----------


## momo

Avvocato γιατι δεν ζητας shared LLU που δεν μπορουν να σου πουν και τιποτα ? (Εκτος του εχει PCM)

----------


## apostolt

Παει την εκοψα την Netone με το μπερδεμα που πηγε να δημιουργηθει με Forthnet.Συνεχιζω με Forthnet.

----------


## penetrator

Τελικά έπιασε το κόλπο της forthnet, χαχαχα

----------


## yuk

Tο καλύτερο ζευγάρι έχω τελικά.  :Cool:   :Razz:  
Άντε φανταστικέ ΟΤΕτζή, ενημέρωσε το συστηματάκι να προχωρήσουμε...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Avvocato

> Avvocato γιατι δεν ζητας shared LLU που δεν μπορουν να σου πουν και τιποτα ? (Εκτος του εχει PCM)


γιατι δεν εχω τηλεφωνο στο ονομα μου στο σπιτι μου και θελω μια δικια μου γραμμη. Γι' αυτο και δεν πηγα στην φορθνετ, αλλα ψαχνω ολες της ετιαρειες που δινουν full llu  με νεα αριθμοδοτηση κατευθειαν απο ανενεργο βροχο.

Δεν θελω με λιγα λογια να παρω καποια γραμμη που ανοικει στουσ δικους μου και να μπλεκω με εξουδιοδοτησεις και αλλες τραγελαφικες ιστοριες.

Με ενημερωσαν παντος πως μπορει να εχουμε καποια εξελιξη εντος των επομενων 2 ημερων.

Για να δουμε τι ειναι ικανοι να κανουν οι φιλοι μας της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ..... Απο ενημερωση παντος και ενδιαφερον των αρμοδιων της εταιρειας δεν εχω παραπονο, με εχουν παρει ποσα τηλεφωνα για να με ενημερωσουν σχετικα με τα σταδια τις αιτησεως μου και τις επομενες κινησεις τους. Σε αυτο τους βγαζω το καπελλο. Τετοια αντιμετωπιση ουτε στα πιο τρελα σας ονειρα δεν θα δειτε παιδεια απο αλλη εταιρεια (πχ Τελλας, ΟΝ). Μπραβο τους.

Αν και δεν ξερω ακομη , ελεω πΟΤΕ, αν θα γινω πελατης τους, ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος απο την ως τωρα αντιμετωπιση τους. Μπορει να αδυνατουν να με συνδεσουν προς το παρον, αλλα τουλαχιστον ειναι ειλικρινεις και δεν ταζουν λαγους με πετραχηλια οπως αλλοι που σε εχουν στο περιμενε μερικους μηνες και πουλανε και τρελα απο πανω.

Μπραβο στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και παλι, αρχιζει να φαινεται η διαφορα που υποσχονται (σε εμενα τουλαχιστον), και δεν μενουν στα λογια που γραφουν στην σελιδα τους.

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Oσο συμπληρωνα την αιτηση εντοπισα και ενα φαουλακι... Στην Παραμετρο 2 Επιλογη υπηρεσιας, σου λεει για αναλυτικη μορφη λογαριασμου, το τικαρω αφου ειναι ωραιο, αλλα μετα στους γενικους ορους διαβασα οτι αυτο χρεωνεται χωρις ομως να εχω εντοπισει ακομα μεσα στην σελιδα τους ποσο θα ειναι αυτο...

----------


## yuk

Δε το πρόσεξα ότι χρεώνουν τον αναλυτικό λογαριασμό και στην τηλεφωνική αίτηση δεν μου είπαν κάτι.  :Thinking:  
Αναλυτικά τις κλήσεις σου μπορείς να τις βλέπεις και από το my.netone.gr όπου (θα) έχει όλες τις κλήσεις μέχρι και 2 ώρες πριν από την ώρα που μπήκες και φυσικά είναι δωρεάν. Ρίχνεις και μια εκτύπωση και καθάρισες.  :Wink:

----------


## nrg_polini

> γιατι δεν εχω τηλεφωνο στο ονομα μου στο σπιτι μου και θελω μια δικια μου γραμμη. Γι' αυτο και δεν πηγα στην φορθνετ, αλλα ψαχνω ολες της ετιαρειες που δινουν full llu  με νεα αριθμοδοτηση κατευθειαν απο ανενεργο βροχο.
> 
> Δεν θελω με λιγα λογια να παρω καποια γραμμη που ανοικει στουσ δικους μου και να μπλεκω με εξουδιοδοτησεις και αλλες τραγελαφικες ιστοριες.


Δεν υπαρχει καμια ταλαιπωρια αν η γραμμη ειναι σε ονομα αλλου. Τα ιδια ακριβως πραγματα θα κανεις ειτε στο δικο σου ονομα ειναι ειτε σε αλλου.

----------


## nredpap

Πάντως εγώ να πω την αλήθεια, έχω αρχίσει και αγχώνομαι λιγάκι. Έχω κάνει την αίτηση εδώ και μια εβδομάδα, και πήρα τηλ σήμερα να δω τι γίνεται και μου είπαν οτι εκτιμώμενη ημερομηνία παράδοσης από ΟΤΕ και ενεργοποίησης της νετ1 είναι ...4/6!!!. Δεν ξέρω, δεν ξέρω αλλά αγχώνομαι...

----------


## yuk

> Πάντως εγώ να πω την αλήθεια, έχω αρχίσει και αγχώνομαι λιγάκι. Έχω κάνει την αίτηση εδώ και μια εβδομάδα, και πήρα τηλ σήμερα να δω τι γίνεται και μου είπαν οτι εκτιμώμενη ημερομηνία παράδοσης από ΟΤΕ και ενεργοποίησης της νετ1 είναι ...4/6!!!. Δεν ξέρω, δεν ξέρω αλλά αγχώνομαι...


Mην ανησυχείς, μάλλον λάθος κάνανε. Και εγώ Καλλιθέα είμαι. Έστειλα την αίτηση 30/4 για Full LLU σε ανενεργό βρόχο και χτες ο ΟΤΕ είχε φτιάξει τα καλώδια και είχε έρθει σπίτι (7 εργάσιμες). Η Νet One μου είπε ότι μόλις ο ΟΤΕ ενημερώσει το σύστημα θα πάρουν τηλ. για να έρθει ο τεχνικός τους και να γίνει η ενεργοποιήση. Η φορητότητα δε θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί μάλλον ακόμα, αλλά δε με απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα...

----------


## LefterisK

Ευχαριστώ για τα προηγούμενα τεστ για pings.  :Smile: 
Αν είναι εύκολο ας κάνει κάποιος με netone, τεστ στον ακόλουθο server:82.192.78.21 (είναι του SOF2στην Ολλανδία) 
Με την εντολή "ping -t" είχα αυτά : (ΗΟL Shared) 
Reply from 82.192.78.21: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=49
Reply from 82.192.78.21: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=49
Reply from 82.192.78.21: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=49
Reply from 82.192.78.21: bytes=32 time=72ms TTL=49
Reply from 82.192.78.21: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=49

Ένας φίλος με Vivodi Shared είχε (λίγο περισσότερο):
Reply from 82.192.78.21: bytes=32 time=75ms TTL=54
Reply from 82.192.78.21: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=54
Reply from 82.192.78.21: bytes=32 time=75ms TTL=54
Reply from 82.192.78.21: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=54
Reply from 82.192.78.21: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=54
Reply from 82.192.78.21: bytes=32 time=76ms TTL=54
Reply from 82.192.78.21: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=54
Ευχαριστώ πολύ   :One thumb up:

----------


## yuk

Μου δώσανε το καινούριο νουμεράκι και περιμένω τηλέφωνο από τον τεχνικό για το ραντεβού.  :Worthy:

----------


## vagskarm

Πριν πέντε λεπτά πήρα τηλέφωνο και όλα τα χαρτιά έφτασαν κανονικά. Δεν μετράω βέβαια και την σημερινή μέρα, σαν αρχή λογίζεται η Δευτέρα 14.5.2007. Και μιλάμε για όλα τα καλά full llu και με φορητότητα. Για να δούμε.

----------


## dd68

εκανα χθες τηλεφωνικη αιτηση κια μου ειπε πως θα στειλει εμαιλ να υπογραψω και να τη στειλω πισω.σε ποσο καιρο το στελνει το εμαιλ;

----------


## yuk

Εμένα μου το στείλανε Κυριακή βράδυ, 2,5 ώρες μετά από κάποιες διευκρινήσεις που ζήτησαν. Τώρα όμως λογικά έχουν πολύ περισσότερες αιτήσεις οπότε κάνε λίγη υπομονή και τους ξαναπαίρνεις αύριο αν δεν στην έχουν στείλει.

----------


## BARKOULETOS

> Oσο συμπληρωνα την αιτηση εντοπισα και ενα φαουλακι... Στην Παραμετρο 2 Επιλογη υπηρεσιας, σου λεει για αναλυτικη μορφη λογαριασμου, το τικαρω αφου ειναι ωραιο, αλλα μετα στους γενικους ορους διαβασα οτι αυτο χρεωνεται χωρις ομως να εχω εντοπισει ακομα μεσα στην σελιδα τους ποσο θα ειναι αυτο...


1 ευρω ειναι η χρεωση, επειδη ειναι καινουργια δυνατοτητα για αυτο δεν εμφανιζεται στον τιμοκαταλογο. :Whistle:  , αν και δεν ειναι ιδιατερα ακριβα την εσβησα αφου ειναι δωρεαν στο ιντερνετ.

----------


## cbamak

Καλησπέρα , έκανα τηλεφωνική αίτηση σήμερα το μεσημέρι , η υπάλληλος του CS ήταν εξυπηρετηκότατη και  απάντησε σε όλες τις ερωτήσεις . Μου ανέφερε όμως ότι η αίτηση 
θα σταλεί με το ταχυδρομείο για υπογραφή ( ? ? ), πράγμα περίεργο διαβάζοντας ότι σε 
ανάλογες περιπτώσεις στέλνεται με e-mail .   Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά ...

----------


## cbamak

Σχετικά με την μορφή του λογαριασμού και τις χρεώσεις κατάλαβα ότι
ο διμηνιαίος έντυπος συγκεντρωτικός λογαριασμός θα είναι  *δωρεάν*  και
υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αποστολής της ανάλυσης του ηλεκτρονικά .
Δηλαδή η χρέωση αναφέρεται στον έντυπο συγκεντρωτικό λογαριασμό
με έντυπη ανάλυση κλήσεων .

----------


## yuk

@cbamak: 
Πάρ' τους πάλι ένα τηλέφωνο και ζήτησέ τους να στη στείλουν με email ή φαξ ή αν μπορείς πέρνα από τα γραφεία τους να την υπογράψεις εκεί. Δεν αξίζει να χάσεις τόσες μέρες περιμένοντας...

----------


## akaloith

εφτασε η αιτηση με φαξ τη Παρασκευη 11/05 (περιοχη Νεα Σμυρνη)
15 εργασιμες συμπληρωνονται στις 31/05

εχω dsl otenet αοριστου
απο τη στιγμη που θα στειλω αιτημα διακοπης φυσικα και δεν θα κοπει η συνδεση κατευθειαν αλλα στο τελος του μηνα και μαλιστα απο οτι καταλαβα η αιτηση διακοπης πρεπει να γινει ως τις 20 του μηνα για να κοπει στο τελος του.

Να στειλω το αιτημα διακοπης ως τις 20 ωστε να διακοπει η οτενετ στις 31?
Ως τις 31 θα εχω συνδεθει στη netone?

Εχω ελευθερο ζευγος σπιτι και στην αιτηση εβαλα οικιακη συνδεση πληρη βροχου με φορητοτητα σε ανενεργο βροχο.
Τι να κανω? Θελω επειδη ως το τελος του μηνα εχουμε το απαραιτητο διαστημα για ενεργοποιηση, συμφωνα με το χρονοδιαγραμμα ενεργοποιησης της εταιριας, να μη χρεωθω αδικως την οτενετ και τον επομενο μηνα. Αλλα οχι φυσικα και να μεινω χωρις dsl για παραπανω απο 2-3 μερες.

----------


## akaloith

> Αγαπητέ akaloith 
> Επίσημα η νομοθεσία αναφέρει ότι ο χρόνος παράδοσης ενός ανενεργού βρόχου είναι 13 ημέρες. Δεν θα ήταν σωστό να σου λέγαμε πως θα στον παραδίδαμε σε 13 μέρες ακριβώς . Έχει συμβεί να παραδοθεί βρόχος και νωρίτερα από 13 ημέρες, αλλά και πολύ αργότερα. Θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε πως αυτό θα είναι εφικτό, σε καμία όμως περίπτωση δεν μπορούμε να σε διαβεβαιώσουμε υπεύθυνα πως θα γινει αυτό καθώς είναι μια λειτουργία που όπως γνωρίζεις δεν γίνεται από εμάς.
> Σε ευχαριστώ


οποτε τελικα απο αυτα που καταλαβαινω δεν υπαρχει καμια απολυτως δεσμευση χρονοδιαγραμματος.Εχουμε ενα ενδεικτικο 13 εργασιμων αλλα και νωριτερα αλλα και *πολυ αργοτερα*
Δηλαδη φυγαμε απο τη vivodi και παλι δεν θα εχουμε κανενα απολυτως ανω οριο? Αυτο το πολυ αργοτερα με τρομαζει παρα πολυ. Δηλαδη αμα η vivodi ειχε δικιο και οντως περιμεναν τον οτε και γω περιμενα 2,5 μηνες τη vivodi θα περιμενω τωρα αλλους 2,5 μηνες αμα ο οτε δε θελει να ξεκουνηθει?

----------


## penetrator

Δε νομίζω να περιμένεις τόσο πολύ. Απλά μη περιμένεις να γίνουν όλα σε ένα πολύ στενό χρονοδιάγραμμα με σιγουριά.

----------


## vagskarm

Εγώ μάλλον θα έχω την μεγαλύτερη αργοπορία γιατί κάνω πλήρη μεταφορά με φορητότητα και έχω και Tellas μέσω ΟΤΕ. Αλλά δεν πειράζει, έχω υπομονή γιατί περιμένω άριστες υπηρεσίες από μια εταιρεία που έχει δείξει πολύ καλό πρόσωπο, μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## A_gamer

> οποτε τελικα απο αυτα που καταλαβαινω δεν υπαρχει καμια απολυτως δεσμευση χρονοδιαγραμματος.Εχουμε ενα ενδεικτικο 13 εργασιμων αλλα και νωριτερα αλλα και *πολυ αργοτερα*
> Δηλαδη φυγαμε απο τη vivodi και παλι δεν θα εχουμε κανενα απολυτως ανω οριο? Αυτο το πολυ αργοτερα με τρομαζει παρα πολυ. Δηλαδη αμα η vivodi ειχε δικιο και οντως περιμεναν τον οτε και γω περιμενα 2,5 μηνες τη vivodi θα περιμενω τωρα αλλους 2,5 μηνες αμα ο οτε δε θελει να ξεκουνηθει?


Μάλλον με το πολύ αργότερα εννοεί κάπου στις 3 βδομάδες (~10 μέρες αργότερα).

----------


## kiriakoulis

Καλησπέρα 

κατόπιν ορίμου σκέψεως προχώρησα και εγώ στην αίτηση την Παρασκευή 11/5/07 
Έστειλα το fax + φωτοτυπία ταυτότητας και μόλις έβγαλε το fax "send ok" χτύπησε 
το κινητό μου και ήταν η netone-γκομενα που μου ζητούσε να ξαναστείλω την ταυτότητα
γιατι βγήκε πολύ μαύρη. Τους είπα οτί έτσι θα βγαίνει όσες φορές και να την στείλω και με 
παρέπεμψαν στο info@netone.gr να την στείλω attachment. 

Μετά απο 10 λεπτά με ξαναπήρανε και μου ζητούσανε ένα "δημόσιο χαρτί" ένα λογαριασμό 
ΔΕΗ για να επιβαιβεώσουν την ύπαρξη του διαμερίσματος. οκ και με αυτό τους το έστειλα καθώς η αιτηση ηταν για ΝΕΑ Γραμμη χωρίς ΟΤΕ και Φορητότητες.

Δεν έλαβα κανένα email απο αυτους, όμως  τη Δευτέρα 14/5/07 με πήραν τηλεφωνο (πάντα 
στο κινητό) και μου είπαν αν γνωρίζω κανένα "κοντοσυριανό" τηλεφωνικό νούμερο απο γείτονα για να ελενξουν την ύπαρξη κυκλώματος και τους είπα οτι το έχω κάνει ήδη με το διπλανο διαμερισμα που έχει οτε και είναι οκ. 

Η netone-γκομενα χαρηκε πολύ και ευτιχισμένη με ευχαριστησε.

Σήμερα δεν με πήρανε ακόμα, αλλά περιμένω κανα τηλεφωνο..  :One thumb up:  

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι γρήγοροι αλλά αυτό και μόνο που κάνανε να δεξουν ένα ενδιαφέρον για την συμπλήρωση μιας ορθής αίτησης, εμένα μου άρεσε. 
Για να δούμε μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθούμε και μετα θα συνεχίσει αυτό το επίπεδο επικοινωνίας να είναι σε υχηλά επίπεδα!??? 

Ομολογώ οτι στην vivo ενας φίλος είχε κάνει αίτηση για cabletv και εκτός απο το οτι τους είχε στείλει 4-5 το fax της αιτήσεως και κανείς δεν το έβρισκε εκεί το έστειλε με courrier και του απαντήσανε μετά απο 20 φορές που κάλεσε οτι ΝΑΙ τελικά η αίτηση έφτασε στα ΄χερια τους. 

Άσχετο δε αν μετά ήρθα απο την vivo 4 φορές και απο τον οτε αλλές 3. O ένας έκοβε την γραμμη ο αλλος την σύνδεε. 

NETONE Φαίνεται καλό, Μακαρι να είναι αληθινό!    :Wink:

----------


## Tem

σκέφτομαι να κάνω κι εγώ αίτηση

----------


## lewton

Αύριο παραλαμβάνω το Speedtouch!
Και ο ΟΤΕ είπε ότι η γραμμή μου θα παραδοθεί την 1η Ιουνίου!

----------


## A_gamer

> Αύριο παραλαμβάνω το Speedtouch!
> Και ο ΟΤΕ είπε ότι η γραμμή μου θα παραδοθεί την 1η Ιουνίου!


 :Clap:

----------


## ToroLoco

> Αύριο παραλαμβάνω το Speedtouch!
> Και ο ΟΤΕ είπε ότι η γραμμή μου θα παραδοθεί την 1η Ιουνίου!


Lewton πότε έκανες την αίτηση? Τέλη Απρίλιου που ξεκίνησες το θέμα?

----------


## lewton

> Lewton πότε έκανες την αίτηση? Τέλη Απρίλιου που ξεκίνησες το θέμα?


Μετά την Πρωτομαγία.
Ή 2 ή 3 του Μαΐου.

----------


## akaloith

> Αύριο παραλαμβάνω το Speedtouch!
> Και ο ΟΤΕ είπε ότι η γραμμή μου θα παραδοθεί την 1η Ιουνίου!


γιατι φερνουν τοσο νωρις το μοντεμ αφου θα ενεργοποιηθεις 15 μερες μετα? Το να το φερνουν νωρις δεν ειναι απο μονο του κακο. Το κακο ειναι οτι πληρωνεις πολυ νωριτερα τα 50 απο τη στιγμη της ενεργοποιησης.

----------


## rdaniel

> Αύριο παραλαμβάνω το Speedtouch!


Κι εγώ το ίδιο  :Wink:  Αλλά δεν ξέρω πότε θα ενεργοποιηθώ, πάντως μάλλον δεν αργεί  :One thumb up:

----------


## BARKOULETOS

> 1 ευρω ειναι η χρεωση, επειδη ειναι καινουργια δυνατοτητα για αυτο δεν εμφανιζεται στον τιμοκαταλογο. , αν και δεν ειναι ιδιατερα ακριβα την εσβησα αφου ειναι δωρεαν στο ιντερνετ.



Διορθωθηκε και πλεον αναγραφεται στους τιμοκαταλογους... :Respekt:

----------


## BARKOULETOS

> οποτε τελικα απο αυτα που καταλαβαινω δεν υπαρχει καμια απολυτως δεσμευση χρονοδιαγραμματος.Εχουμε ενα ενδεικτικο 13 εργασιμων αλλα και νωριτερα αλλα και *πολυ αργοτερα*
> Δηλαδη φυγαμε απο τη vivodi και παλι δεν θα εχουμε κανενα απολυτως ανω οριο? Αυτο το πολυ αργοτερα με τρομαζει παρα πολυ. Δηλαδη αμα η vivodi ειχε δικιο και οντως περιμεναν τον οτε και γω περιμενα 2,5 μηνες τη vivodi θα περιμενω τωρα αλλους 2,5 μηνες αμα ο οτε δε θελει να ξεκουνηθει?


Οι 2,5 μηνες βιβο ειναι 100% ευθυνη βιβο... Και εγω ειχα καποιες αμφιβολιες αλλα εξανεμιστικαν οταν εκανα ενα τηλεφωνακι στην εταιρια... :Thumb down:

----------


## yuk

Περιμένω το συνεργείο της Net One...  :Clap:

----------


## vagskarm

Αντε, καλή αρχή, πόσες εργάσιμες συνολικά σου πήρε ?

----------


## yuk

11 και σήμερα. Μια χαρούλα.  :One thumb up:  (Αν και περίμενα τηλ. από την Παρασκευή.)

----------


## vagskarm

Σούπερ, καλά κατεβάσματα.

Εγώ περιμένω να πάρει η περίπτώσή μου πάνω από 20 εργάσιμες, αλλά χαλάλι (ISP Tellas - ΟΤΕ ARYS και φορητότητα, πιο πολλά δεν γινόταν). Μου είπαν ότι θα πάρει 20 εργάσιμες top, αλλά τους απάντησα και 30 να πάρει δεν πειράζει. Νάμαστε καλά.

----------


## yuk

Thanks! Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα, αλλά τους είχα πει ότι δε με πειράζει να τα φτιάξουν όλα και να παίζει το Intenet και να μείνω μερικές μέρες χωρίς το παλιό νούμερο.

----------


## yuk

Λήξης συναγερμού. Πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.  :Dwarf:  
Περιμένουμε άρση της βλάβης...
Ποιός με γκαντέμιασε;;;  :Evil:

----------


## vagskarm

Είδες τίποτα ειδήσεις στην τηλεόραση και είχε δηλώσεις του Επίτιμου ?

----------


## yuk

Το ενδιαφέρον πάντως είναι ότι η Net One πριν πάρει να μου πει για τη βλάβη, την είχε δηλώσει ήδη στον ΟΤΕ και ο ΟΤΕ την είχε επιβεβαιώσει! Από πότε έγινε τόσο γρήγορος;  :Cool:  Ευρώπη γίναμε...  :Razz:  
(2-3-4 εργάσιμες ακόμα για την άρση.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## A_gamer

> Το ενδιαφέρον πάντως είναι ότι η Net One πριν πάρει να μου πει για τη βλάβη, την είχε δηλώσει ήδη στον ΟΤΕ και ο ΟΤΕ την είχε επιβεβαιώσει! Από πότε έγινε τόσο γρήγορος;  Ευρώπη γίναμε...  
> (2-3-4 εργάσιμες ακόμα για την άρση.  )


Από τότε που η εταιρία-μεσάζων δεν τα ρίχνει σε όλους εκτός από τον πραγματικό υπαίτιο, αλλά προσπαθεί ειλικρινά να λύσει το πρόβλημα...; :Whistle:

----------


## yuk

> Από τότε που η εταιρία-μεσάζων δεν τα ρίχνει σε όλους εκτός από τον πραγματικό υπαίτιο, αλλά προσπαθεί ειλικρινά να λύσει το πρόβλημα...;


Σωστό.  :One thumb up:  Άντε να δούμε πως θα συνεχίσουνε.  :Wink:

----------


## haris_led

και ναι παιδιά επιτέλους θα προχωρήσει η αίτησή μου!
Ευτυχώς που έστειλα αυτό το γράμμα στο ram, αλλιώς ακόμα θα περίμενα!
με πήρε την παρασκευή μία από το τμήμα marketing τους(της τελλας) και μου είπε τα γνωστά, εγώ της λέω τουλάχιστον κάντε γρήγορα αυτή την ακύρωση στον ΟΤΕ.
ένας φίλος μου που ο πατέρας του δουλεύει οτε, μου είπε ότι στο σύστημα του ΟΤΕ δεν φαίνεται πια η αίτηση της τελλας :Cool:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
θα πω αύριο στη νετονε να ξεκινήσει!
ελπίζω να ενεργοποιηθώ γρήγορα στο κέντρο Αμπελοκήπων  :Sad:

----------


## LAZIO

ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ 02/05/07. ΟΥΤΕ ROUTER ΕΙΔΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΗΛ . :RTFM:

----------


## tugito

LAZIO για να μην λασπολογούμε άδικα πάρτους κι ενα τηλέφωνο, δεν εχει αναμονή και σε πληροφορούν πολύ καλά. Και πές μας νεότερα...
Είσαι εξαίρεση πάντως αλλά ούτως ή αλλως δεν εχουν περάσει καν οι εργάσιμες σε σένα. κανε λίγο υπομονή. Κανονικά νομίζω πρέπει να σου το ενεργοποιήσουν μέχρι τις 20 του μήνα.

----------


## npaolo1

εκανα και εγω αιτηση σημερα,το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι εχω conex μεχρι 19/07. θα υπαρχει προβλημα, τι πρεπει να κανω. thankssss

----------


## A_gamer

> εκανα και εγω αιτηση σημερα,το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι εχω conex μεχρι 19/07. θα υπαρχει προβλημα, τι πρεπει να κανω. thankssss


Θα χρεωθείς τους μήνες που μένουν κανονικά.Κατά τα άλλα εντάξει είσαι. :One thumb up:

----------


## LAZIO

> LAZIO για να μην λασπολογούμε άδικα πάρτους κι ενα τηλέφωνο, δεν εχει αναμονή και σε πληροφορούν πολύ καλά. Και πές μας νεότερα...
> Είσαι εξαίρεση πάντως αλλά ούτως ή αλλως δεν εχουν περάσει καν οι εργάσιμες σε σένα. κανε λίγο υπομονή. Κανονικά νομίζω πρέπει να σου το ενεργοποιήσουν μέχρι τις 20 του μήνα.


ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΘΕΣΗ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΗΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΝΕΤ.ΤΟΥΣ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΗΝ  ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 11/05/07 ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ.ΠΑΡΕΝΘΕΣΗ ΜΕΝΩ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ. :Thinking:

----------


## A_gamer

Μη γράφεις με κεφαλαία, είναι σαν να φωνάζεις.
Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## limf(x)

Εκανα και γω την αιτησούλα μου στις 15/05 μέσω fax.Εξυπηρετικότατο και χωρίς αναμονές το 13860.Τα λίγα δείγματα γραφής που έχουμε απο την netone όσον αφορά την εξυπηρέτηση πελάτών τις,άνετα βάζουν τα γυαλιά :Cool:  σε κάθε  άλλο ελληνικό τηλεπικοινωνιακό πάροχο αυτη τη στιγμή.Ελπίζω και έχω ενα καλό προαίσθημα οτι αυτη η εταιρία θα συνεχίσει να μας εκπλήσσει ευχάριστα και για αυτό την εμπιστεύτηκα.ΚΑΛΕΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙΣ αγαπητοί συμφορουμήτες :Smile:

----------


## yuk

Eλπίζω λόγω του καλού προσώπου που δείχνει η Net One να μην πλακώσουμε όλοι και ενεργοποιηθούμε μαζί και μετά σερνόμαστε παρέα!  :Laughing:

----------


## lewton

Τον παρέλαβα κανονικά τον 780.
Ομορφούλης είναι, έχει και το σήμα της Net One πάνω.
Με προβλημάτισε το ότι στο κουτί έχει ένα τηλέφωνο και ένα @, σαν να λέει ότι δεν κάνει για triple play... Θέλω και TV!  :Clap:

----------


## harris

> Θέλω και TV!


Να περιμένεις  :Razz:

----------


## miltiadis21

> Τον παρέλαβα κανονικά τον 780.
> Ομορφούλης είναι, έχει και το σήμα της Net One πάνω.
> Με προβλημάτισε το ότι στο κουτί έχει ένα τηλέφωνο και ένα @, σαν να λέει ότι δεν κάνει για triple play... Θέλω και TV!


Άν δίνουν αυτό το modem για double play για triple play τι θα δίνουν? :Laughing: 

Υ.Γ και πού να το δείς στην πράξη τι router είναι τα σπάει

----------


## sdikr

> Άν δίνουν αυτό το modem για double play για triple play τι θα δίνουν?
> 
> Υ.Γ και πού να το δείς στην πράξη τι router είναι τα σπάει


το ίδιο απλά θα δώσουν και τον    δέκτη
βλέπεις το  speedtouch  είναι απο τα modem of choice  σε αρκετές χώρες

----------


## ba_eas

Για να δούμε έκανα και εγώ την αίτηση σήμερα μέσω φάξ.

Θα πρέπει να περιμένω κάποιο τηλέφωνο ή τίποτα τέτοιο σχετικό?

----------


## miltiadis21

> Για να δούμε έκανα και εγώ την αίτηση σήμερα μέσω φάξ.
> 
> Θα πρέπει να περιμένω κάποιο τηλέφωνο ή τίποτα τέτοιο σχετικό?


Πάρτους τηλέφωνο η στείλε τους e-mail να δείς άν έφτασε καταρχάς :Wink:

----------


## Tem

μάλλον δεν θα κάνω αίτηση. Δεν μπορώ να συμβιβαστώ με την ιδέα του προρυθμισμένου 
router

----------


## penetrator

Μήπως το κάνεις περισσότερο από πίσμα; Ή μήπως είσαι από αυτούς τους παθιασμένους που θέλουν να βάζουν το χέρι τους παντού πιστεύοντας ότι έχουν το άγγιγμα του Μύδα;  :ROFL:  Χωρίς παρεξήγηση, αστειεύομαι  :Smile:

----------


## lewton

> το ίδιο απλά θα δώσουν και τον    δέκτη
> βλέπεις το  speedtouch  είναι απο τα modem of choice  σε αρκετές χώρες


Το έχω προσέξει αυτό.  :Smile: 
Επομένως μας προσέχει η Net One.

----------


## Astaroth7

Μόλις έκανα και εγώ αίτηση!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ψάχνομαι καιρό τώρα να βρω κάτι καλό και μου παν να μπώ σε αυτό το forum και να ρίξω μία ματιά στον ανταγωνισμό. Από αυτά που διάβασα η Net One είναι μακράν η καλύτερη και έτσι ενέδωσα :Razz: . Ελπίζω να έκανα καλά :Smile:  Το μέλλον θα δείξει!

----------


## ba_eas

> Πάρτους τηλέφωνο η στείλε τους e-mail να δείς άν έφτασε καταρχάς



Πήγε τελικά η αίτηση οπότε περιμένουμε....πόσο είναι το αναμενόμενο αν υπάρχει τηλεφωνική γραμμή σκέτη σπίτι (χωρίς dsl χωρίς τίποτα)?

----------


## miltiadis21

> Πήγε τελικά η αίτηση οπότε περιμένουμε....πόσο είναι το αναμενόμενο αν υπάρχει τηλεφωνική γραμμή σκέτη σπίτι (χωρίς dsl χωρίς τίποτα)?


Μπορείς να ρωτήσεις στο support forum της Νet one κατευθείαν τους ιδίους 
εδώ δλδ
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=163
Άν δέν κάνω λάθος δέκα εργάσιμες είναι για shared και άλλες 10 για full

----------


## sierra

Μου ηρθαν χθες 2 ευγενεστατα παιδια απο την Netone για να μετρησουν την γραμμη και να με συνδεσουν μιας και ο ΟΤΕ τους ειχε ενημερωσει οτι παρεδωσε την ανενεργο βρογχο.Δεν καναμε ομως τιποτα διοτι μου ειπαν οι τεχνικοι οτι δεν ειχε δηλωσει σωστα ο ΟΤΕ τα ορια.!!Το δηλωσαν λοιπον ως βλαβη και αναμενουμε.Τι σημαινει αυτο με τα ορια?

----------


## Dr.CHaNaS

Μαλλον δεν τους ειπε που ακριβως στον κατανεμητη εφερε τα καλωδια, γιατι εχει πολλες θεσεις και δεν γινεται να το πανε ψαχνοντας...

----------


## magnan

ρε παιδια...
Για ανενεργο βροχο ο ΟΤΕ δεν παραδιδει τη γραμμη το πολυ σε 13 εργασιμες???
ετσι εχουν πει και τα παιδια της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ
ομως...εχω κανει αιτηση 10/5/07 και σημερα με πληροφορησαν πως η γραμμη θα παραδοθει 12/6!!!! αυτο σιγουρα δεν ειναι 13 εργασιμες...
 :Thinking:  :Evil:  :Thumb down: 

σε αυτο δεν πρεπει να κανει κατι η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ? να πιεσει για γρηγοροτερη παραδοση?

----------


## momo

Πρωτη φορα ακουω η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ να αργει σε παραδοση γραμμης..............

----------


## A_gamer

> Πρωτη φορα ακουω η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ να αργει σε παραδοση γραμμης..............


Εκτός κι αν φταίει ο πΟΤΕ...

----------


## lewton

Όσοι θέλετε να μάθετε για τον router της Net One, κοιτάξτε και αυτό.

----------


## pstr

> ρε παιδια...
> Για ανενεργο βροχο ο ΟΤΕ δεν παραδιδει τη γραμμη το πολυ σε 13 εργασιμες???
> ετσι εχουν πει και τα παιδια της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ
> ομως...εχω κανει αιτηση 10/5/07 και σημερα με πληροφορησαν πως η γραμμη θα παραδοθει 12/6!!!! αυτο σιγουρα δεν ειναι 13 εργασιμες...
> 
> 
> σε αυτο δεν πρεπει να κανει κατι η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ? να πιεσει για γρηγοροτερη παραδοση?


Μήπως έχεις ζητήσει και φορητότητα αριθμών;

----------


## haris_led

Κάποιος με δουλεύει! :Evil: 
Το θέμα είναι ποιός!
Από την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή έχει σταλεί στον ΟΤΕ αίτηση ακύρωσης της προηγούμενης αίτησης για το zisto από την τελλας!

Είμαι αρκετά σίγουρος πως αυτοί την έκαναν Δευτέρα με Τρίτη!
Το παλιο username/pass της τελλας που λειτουργούσε μέχρι πρότεινος, κάποια από αυτές τις μέρες έπαψε.

Επίσης ο πατέρας του κολλητού μου που δουλεύει στον ΟΤΕ, μου είπε ότι ούτε στον Προμηθέα, αλλά ούτε στο άλλο -δεν θυμάμαι πως το είπε- υπάρχει αίτηση για την τελλας.

Σχεδόν κάθε μέρα αυτής της βδομάδας "έστελνε" η netone αιτήσεις και ο ΟΤΕ τις απέρριπτε.

Πως είναι εφικτό αυτό πάλι; 

Θα δαγκώσω τα καπέλα που δεν έχω!  :Mad:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nxenos

Και σε μενα ετσι ακριβως εχει γινει.Εχω κανει αιτηση για full llu με φορητοτητα αριθμου απο τις 30/04,η αιτηση εσταλη με fax στις 01/05 και ακομα δεν εχω δει ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση!
Μονο εγω τους ενοχλησα τηλεφωνικα την προηγουμενη βδομαδα και μου ειπαν ολα καλα!
Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν βλεπω και καμμια κινητικοτητα,κανα email,κανα τηλεφωνο για ραντεβου και παραδοση εξοπλισμου,καποιον τεχνικο,κανα φορτηγακι του οτε..κατι τελος παντων...!τι να πω..περιμενουμε μεχρι τελος του μηνος και αν δεν εχει γινει κατι με βλεπω να τραβαω απογοητευση!

----------


## ges

Φίλοι μου καλημέρα.

Και εγώ μπήκα στο club σας.

Τηλεφωνική αίτηση στις 15/5/07 και αποστολή με φαξ όλων των δικαιολογητικών στις 17/5/07 προς Net One για full llu με φορητοτητα αριθμου .

Παρόλο που έχω ενεργοποιημένο adsl student pack 700 από την ΗOL και με προεπιλογή τηλεφώνου, μου είπαν ότι μπορούν να ικανοπιήσουν το αίτημά μου (λόγω RUO/07) και σε 20 εργάσιμες θα είμαι έτοιμος.
Για να δούμε....

----------


## tolism30

> ρε παιδια...
> Για ανενεργο βροχο ο ΟΤΕ δεν παραδιδει τη γραμμη το πολυ σε 13 εργασιμες???
> ετσι εχουν πει και τα παιδια της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ
> ομως...εχω κανει αιτηση 10/5/07 και σημερα με πληροφορησαν πως η γραμμη θα παραδοθει 12/6!!!! αυτο σιγουρα δεν ειναι 13 εργασιμες...
> 
> 
> σε αυτο δεν πρεπει να κανει κατι η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ? να πιεσει για γρηγοροτερη παραδοση?


Ακριβώς το ίδιο έγινε και σε εμένα. Αίτηση 2-5-07 (Κάλυψη της περιοχής στις 11-5-07 (Φρεαττύδα)) και σήμερα που πήρα τηλέφωνο μου είπαν πως η γραμμή θα παραδοθεί στις 12/6. 
Άντε να δούμε. Ελπίζω να την ενεργοποιήσουν ποιό πρίν. Είδωμεν

Πάραυτα με ανυσηχεί η ίδια ημερομηνία.

----------


## vagskarm

tolism30 εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι λένε την maximum ημερομηνία για παράδοση γραμμής για να είναι μέσα, μήπως συμβεί κάτι και αργήσει. Μακάρι να είσαι έτοιμος νωρίτερα.

----------


## tolism30

> tolism30 εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι λένε την maximum ημερομηνία για παράδοση γραμμής για να είναι μέσα, μήπως συμβεί κάτι και αργήσει. Μακάρι να είσαι έτοιμος νωρίτερα.


Αυτό ελπίζω και εγώ. Διότι είμαι ήδη μία φορά παθών από την Tellas. {5 μήνες αναμονή και μετά ακύρωση (και πολύ περίμενα)}. Ελπίζω σε καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση από την NetOne, γιατί έχει δείξει πολύ καλά δείγματα μέχρι στιγμής

----------


## WaVe

Στις 16/5 έκανα και εγώ αίτηση στην NetOne για το γραφείο, άντε να δούμε πως θα πάει και αν όλα πάνε καλά θα ακολουθήσει και το σπίτι κλπ  :Smile:

----------


## yuk

> Στις 16/5 έκανα και εγώ αίτηση στην NetOne για το γραφείο, άντε να δούμε πως θα πάει και αν όλα πάνε καλά θα ακολουθήσει και το σπίτι κλπ


Eχμ... Ανάποδα δε θα έπρεπε να αρχίσεις; Πρώτα στο σπίτι και μετά στο γραφείο;  :Thinking:

----------


## Dark_Rex

> Στις 16/5 έκανα και εγώ αίτηση στην NetOne για το γραφείο, άντε να δούμε πως θα πάει και αν όλα πάνε καλά θα ακολουθήσει και το σπίτι κλπ


Εβγαλε εταιρικα πακετα η NETONE?  :Thinking: 

Aπ οτι αναφερει στον τιμοκαταλογο της 

''1. Η υπηρεσία “Net One Οικιακή Σύνδεση Μεριζόμενου Βρόχου" και “Net One Οικιακή Σύνδεση Πλήρη Βρόχου” διατίθεται αποκλειστικά σε οικιακούς χρήστες''  :Whistle:

----------


## lariser

Με το συμπάθειο. Επειδή δεν παρακολουθώ στενά τα σχετικά με την NetOne. Έχει αναφέρει κάποιος συμφορουμήτης ότι έχει ενεργοποιηθεί; Φαντάζομαι πως όχι, για να μη βλέπω thread "εντυπώσεων"...

----------


## miltiadis21

> Με το συμπάθειο. Επειδή δεν παρακολουθώ στενά τα σχετικά με την NetOne. Έχει αναφέρει κάποιος συμφορουμήτης ότι έχει ενεργοποιηθεί; Φαντάζομαι πως όχι, για να μη βλέπω thread "εντυπώσεων"...


Υπάρχει το thread τών ενεργοποιημένων εδώ και πολύ καιρο.... δέν έχει και πολλά topics ακόμα το υποφόρουμ της net one ψάξε και θα το βρείς :Smile:

----------


## Astaroth7

> Στις 16/5 έκανα και εγώ αίτηση στην NetOne για το γραφείο, άντε να δούμε πως θα πάει και αν όλα πάνε καλά θα ακολουθήσει και το σπίτι κλπ


Από όσο ξέρω δεν υπάρχει ακόμα εταιρικό πακέτο. Μίλησα και με την εταιρία και μου είπαν οτι τώρα το ετοιμάζουν, οπότε μάλλον πρώτα έπρεπε να κάνεις αίτηση για το σπίτι σου και όταν με το καλό βγεί και το εταιρικό πακέτο τότε να το προτιμήσεις. Υπομονή :One thumb up:

----------


## A_gamer

> Από όσο ξέρω δεν υπάρχει ακόμα εταιρικό πακέτο. Μίλησα και με την εταιρία και μου είπαν οτι τώρα το ετοιμάζουν, οπότε μάλλον πρώτα έπρεπε να κάνεις αίτηση για το σπίτι σου και όταν με το καλό βγεί και το εταιρικό πακέτο τότε να το προτιμήσεις. Υπομονή


Μπας και εννοεί μισθωμένη; :Thinking:

----------


## motley

> Και σε μενα ετσι ακριβως εχει γινει.Εχω κανει αιτηση για full llu με φορητοτητα αριθμου απο τις 30/04,η αιτηση εσταλη με fax στις 01/05 και ακομα δεν εχω δει ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση!
> Μονο εγω τους ενοχλησα τηλεφωνικα την προηγουμενη βδομαδα και μου ειπαν ολα καλα!
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν βλεπω και καμμια κινητικοτητα,κανα email,κανα τηλεφωνο για ραντεβου και παραδοση εξοπλισμου,καποιον τεχνικο,κανα φορτηγακι του οτε..κατι τελος παντων...!τι να πω..περιμενουμε μεχρι τελος του μηνος και αν δεν εχει γινει κατι με βλεπω να τραβαω απογοητευση!


Και εγώ έχω κάνει αίτηση για full llu με φορητότητα αριθμού απο τις 26/04 , η αίτηση έγινε στα γραφεία τους , τους πήρα σήμερα να δω τι γίνεται και μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την φορητότητα από τον ΟΤΕ (όταν τους ρώτησα τι πρόβλημα ... δεν ήξεραν ).
Επίσης ότι έχει πάει άνθρωπος τους σήμερα στον ΟΤΕ και στην ΕΕΤΤ γιατί το ίδιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει και σε άλλους που έχουν κάνει αίτηση για full llu και όταν έχουν απάντηση θα με πάρουν εκείνοι τηλέφωνο........ :Thinking:

----------


## gr_09

Έκανα και εγώ αίτηση από ΟΤΕ DSL  (όχι Conex) με φορητότητα σε FULL LLU Netone, περιοχή Νέα Σμύρνη

----------


## aitos

καλημέρα και απο μένα  :Smile:   14/5 έκανα αίτηση στην Netone και την δευτέρα 21/5 με ειδοποίησαν ότι θα στείλουν τον εξοπλισμό .  :Smile: 

  έχω ζήσει τις τραγικές ιστορίες με 2048 να σέρνεται στα 418 στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν με άλλες εταιρίες ( και φυσικά τις κωμικές δικαιολογίες των εταιριών  :Worthy:  ) 

  προς το παρόν η Netone φαίνεται καλή σαν συνολική συμπεριφορά και ελπίζω φυσικά να παραμείνει  καλή και στο μέλον

----------


## amnisia

Μόλις με ειδοποιήσαν ότι παρέλαβαν το φαξ για full llu σε ανενεργό βρόχγο και φορητότητα. Ελπίζω να τηρηθούν οι χρόνοι και τον άλλο μήνα να είμαι και εγώ στο club των ενεργοποιημένων  :Cool:

----------


## tolism30

Μόλις μου τηλεφώνησαν και αύριο παραλαμβάνω τον εξοπλισμό. (Αίτηση 2-5-07, κάλυψη περιοχής 11-5-07 Φρεαττύδα). Επίσης μου είχαν πεί πως μέχρι 12/6 θα είμαι ενεργοποιημένος. (Ευελπιστώ το 12/6 να είναι η maximum ημερομηνία και πιστεύω πως θα είμαι πιό πρίν ενεργοποιημένος).
Μόλις έχω κάτι καινούργιο θα σας πώ.

----------


## WaVe

> Eχμ... Ανάποδα δε θα έπρεπε να αρχίσεις; Πρώτα στο σπίτι και μετά στο γραφείο;


Ναι αν κάλυπτε την περιοχή μου ανάποδα θα τα έκανα, αλλα δυστυχώς λέει σε 60 μέρες  :Sad: 




> Εβγαλε εταιρικα πακετα η NETONE? 
> 
> Aπ οτι αναφερει στον τιμοκαταλογο της 
> 
> ''1. Η υπηρεσία “Net One Οικιακή Σύνδεση Μεριζόμενου Βρόχου" και “Net One Οικιακή Σύνδεση Πλήρη Βρόχου” διατίθεται αποκλειστικά σε οικιακούς χρήστες''


Αν έχεις ατομικό ΑΦΜ δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Εγώ έκανα την αίτηση σε ένα από τα γραφεία τις εταιρίας και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.




> Από όσο ξέρω δεν υπάρχει ακόμα εταιρικό πακέτο. Μίλησα και με την εταιρία και μου είπαν οτι τώρα το ετοιμάζουν, οπότε μάλλον πρώτα έπρεπε να κάνεις αίτηση για το σπίτι σου και όταν με το καλό βγεί και το εταιρικό πακέτο τότε να το προτιμήσεις. Υπομονή


Απάντησα και πιο πάνω.
Και εγώ που θέλω να τι βάλω στα αλλα γραφεία με εταιρικό ΑΦΜ δεν μπορώ δυστυχώς!

----------


## Avvocato

Εγω παντος αρχιζω να νευριαζω με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ. Κοντευει ενας μηνας που εχω κανει την αιτηση και εχει φαει αποριψη λογο ελιψης κυριου/ακραιου δικτιου στουα Αμπελοκηπους.

Ειναι δυνατον να μην δεν υπαρχει ρε παιδια δικτυο στο κεντρο της Αθηνας. Θα μας τρελανει τελειως ο ΟΤΕ ????

Και θα μου πειτε γιατι νευριαζω με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ......γιατι μου υποσχεθηκαν οτι ειχαν εξασφαλισει γραμμη απο τον ΟΤΕ και πως θα ερχοντουσαν οι τεχνικοι του ΟΤΕ να μετρησουν/κατασκευασουν την γραμμη απο το Dslam εως το ΚΑΦΑΟ και επειτα τον κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας και δυστιχος απο τοτε ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση κανενας του ΟΤΕ. Και οσες φορες επικοινωνησα με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ, δεν τους ειχε ενημερωσει κανεις για το αν ηρθαν, θα ερθουν και ποτε αυτοι οι τεχνικοι.

----------


## haris_led

και μένα αρχίζουν να με εκνευρίζουν.
υποτίθεται ότι τους κάνει reject ο οτε ενώ δεν υπάρχει άλλη αίτηση στη γραμμή μου αυτή τη στιγμή.
δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω, πιθανώς να γυρίσω στον ΟΤΕ.
είναι η πιο σταθερή μου σχέση. τελικά με αυτόν δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα.  :Sad:

----------


## No-Name

avvocato αν δεν υπάρχει ελευθερο ζεύγος από ΚΑΦΑΟ στο κατανεμητη δεν θα κάνει τίποτα η netone διότι απλά δεν μπορεί να κανει κάτι.

@haris_led η απόρριψη εφόσον δεν υπάρχει γραμμή adsl(και να υπήρχε δεν ήταν πρόβλημα πλέον)για ποιο λόγο αφορά?

----------


## Tem

μετά από αρκετή σκέψη αποφάσισα να μην κάνω αίτηση

----------


## Astaroth7

[QUOTE=haris_led;1176551]και μένα αρχίζουν να με εκνευρίζουν.
υποτίθεται ότι τους κάνει reject ο οτε ενώ δεν υπάρχει άλλη αίτηση στη γραμμή μου αυτή τη στιγμή.
δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω, πιθανώς να γυρίσω στον ΟΤΕ.
είναι η πιο σταθερή μου σχέση. τελικά με αυτόν δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα.  :Sad: [/QUOTE


Όταν τους είπες ότι δεν έχεις άλλη αίτηση στην γραμμή, τι απάντησε ο ΟΤΕ την Net One?? με ποιά δικαιολογία κάνει reject την αίτηση?? Περίεργα πράγματα :Thinking: ! Αμάν μ αυτον τον ΟΤΕ :Thumb down:

----------


## rdaniel

Σήμερα έμαθα πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης για την γραμμή Full LLU σε ανενεργό βρόχο χωρίς φορητότητα, με αίτηση που κατέθεσα στις 3/5. Μου είπαν για 1/6 πιθανή ημερομηνία, έχω πάρει ήδη το router.

Αν τηρηθεί το χρονοδιάγραμμα, τότε θα είμαι στις 20 εργάσιμες συνολικά. Για να δούμε ... (η Tellas μετά από 3 μήνες (!!) δεν ήξερε να μου πει πότε θα γινόταν η ενεργοποίηση  :Thumb down: )

----------


## Avvocato

> avvocato αν δεν υπάρχει ελευθερο ζεύγος από ΚΑΦΑΟ στο κατανεμητη δεν θα κάνει τίποτα η netone διότι απλά δεν μπορεί να κανει κάτι.
> 
> @haris_led η απόρριψη εφόσον δεν υπάρχει γραμμή adsl(και να υπήρχε δεν ήταν πρόβλημα πλέον)για ποιο λόγο αφορά?



το προβλημα λεγανε πως δεν ηταν στην διαδρομη ΚΑΦΑΟ-Κατανεμητη, αλλα Dslam-ΚΑΦΑΟ.

Σημερα παντως που ξαναμιλησαμε το μεσιμερι μου ειπαν πως περασε ο ΟΤΕ και εγκατεστησε την γραμμη οποτε θα μου τηλεφωνησουν εντος της εβδομαδας για να ερθει καποιος τεχνικος τους μαζι με τον εξοπλισμο να με συνδεσει μια και καλη.

Για να δουμε  :Smile: 

Ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα

----------


## StathisRidis

Χαιρετω ! Μετα απο σκεψη συμπληρωσα την αιτηση (Full Βεβαια) και την στελνω με fax αυριο πρωι πρωι ! Θα ενημερωσω για τις εξελιξεις ! ! Ελπιζω αρχες του μηνα να μπω και εγω στο Club..

----------


## haris_led

> @haris_led η απόρριψη εφόσον δεν υπάρχει γραμμή adsl(και να υπήρχε δεν ήταν πρόβλημα πλέον)για ποιο λόγο αφορά?


εμένα ρωτάς?
ρώτα τη netone που δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να κάνει κάτι για αυτό. εγώ σαν τι θα πρέπει να κάνω δηλαδή? να τους πάω καλώδια έξω από το κέντρο για να με συνδέσουν?
τους έκανα αίτηση, έχουμε μιλήσει δεκάδες φορές τηλεφωνικά και ακόμα να κάνουν κάτι δραστικό για το δικό μου ζήτημα. συγνώμη, αλλά δεν θα περιμένω πότε ο οτε θα τους απαντήσει γιατι κάνει reject την αίτηση. υπάρχουν όργανα όπως η ΕΕΤΤ που θα έπρεπε να είχε απευθυνθεί εκεί η netone εξαρχής.




> Όταν τους είπες ότι δεν έχεις άλλη αίτηση στην γραμμή, τι απάντησε ο ΟΤΕ την Net One?? με ποιά δικαιολογία κάνει reject την αίτηση?? Περίεργα πράγματα! Αμάν μ αυτον τον ΟΤΕ


δεν απάντησε ακόμα.
κοιτάχτε να δείτε.
είμαι ένα άτομο που ασχολείται αρκετά με το διαδίκτυο, και η τελλας δυστυχώς με έχει ευνουχίσει από τον Φεβρουάριο. δεν πρόκειται να κάτσω να περιμένω διαδικαστικά μεταξύ της netone και του ΟΤΕ. υποτίθεται ότι τέτοια προβλήματα τα είχαν εξετάσει προτού δώσουν υπηρεσίες στους καταναλωτές.

οπότε, όπως λέει και η Ντάλια, να πάνε να δούνε αν έρχομαι. πολύ τράβηξε η κατάσταση και με αυτούς. ίσως αργότερα ξανα-επανέλθω. προς το παρόν δεν αξίζει για μένα :Smile:

----------


## dmeint

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα .
Αφού έληξε το vivodi cube , πήρα την απόφαση να κάνω αίτηση για Οικιακή Σύνδεση Πλήρη Βρόχου με μεταφορά του αριθμού μου στην Netone , την οποία έστειλα σήμερα 22-05-2007 . 
Στο τηλ. μου είπαν 15-20 ήμερες ότι θα κάνουν για την ενεργοποίηση ,  οπότε υπομονή να δούμε το αποτέλεσμα  :Smile:  
Υ.Γ. Το τηλ. είναι στην περιοχή του Πειραιά .  :Clap:

----------


## tolism30

Μόλις έλαβα το router, και τώρα περιμένω τηλέφωνο από την  NetOne για τα περαιτέρω. Άντε και ελπίζω να ενεργοποιηθώ πρίν την 12/6 που μου είπανε. 
Και μία ερώτηση. Εάν συνδέσω το router τί θα πρέπει να δώ (εάν δώ)?
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## Tem

> Μόλις έλαβα το router, και τώρα περιμένω τηλέφωνο από την  NetOne για τα περαιτέρω. Άντε και ελπίζω να ενεργοποιηθώ πρίν την 12/6 που μου είπανε. 
> Και μία ερώτηση. Εάν συνδέσω το router τί θα πρέπει να δώ (εάν δώ)?
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.


αν συγχρονίζει ή όχι  :Smile:

----------


## No-Name

> το προβλημα λεγανε πως δεν ηταν στην διαδρομη ΚΑΦΑΟ-Κατανεμητη, αλλα Dslam-ΚΑΦΑΟ.
> 
> Σημερα παντως που ξαναμιλησαμε το μεσιμερι μου ειπαν πως περασε ο ΟΤΕ και εγκατεστησε την γραμμη οποτε θα μου τηλεφωνησουν εντος της εβδομαδας για να ερθει καποιος τεχνικος τους μαζι με τον εξοπλισμο να με συνδεσει μια και καλη.
> 
> Για να δουμε 
> 
> Ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα


Αν υπήρχε πρόβλημα στυ σύνδεση DSLAM-ΚΑΦΑΟ θα ήταν απόρριψη κεντρικού δικτύου και όχι ακραίου :Wink: 

Σπάνιο αυτό όμως να συμβεί και δές το λογικά το γιατί είναι σπάνιο

----------


## Avvocato

Τι να πω δεν ξερω, οτι μου απαντησανε λεω κι εγω.

Η ακυρωση ελεγε ελλειψη κυριου ή ακραιου δικτυου.

Ομως επαναλαμβανω πως εχτες μου ειπανε πως ηρθε ο τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ και εφτιαξε την γραμμη και πως μεσα στην εβδομαδα θα ερθει ο τεχνικος της Νετονε να μου φερει τον εξοπλισμο και να τελειωσει την συνδεση.
Βεβαια στον κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας δεν εχει βαλει κανεις χερι και δεν υπαρχει φυσικα χαρτακι νετονε κτλπ.

Τωρα τι ακριβως εχει γινει και πως θα με συνδεσουν δεν ξερω, αλλα εμενα αυτο δεν με νοιαζει, αυτο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι να με συνδεσουν. Για να δουμε λοιπον τι θα δουμε στο μελλον.

Να προσθεσω εδω οτι στην πολυκατοικια δεν εχουν ολα τα διαμερισματα τηλεφωνο (μερικα ειναι ξενοικιαστηκαν προσφατα), και σιγουρα πανω απο 1 γραμμη εχει μονο ενα διαμερισμα. Αυτο συμαινει πως δεν ειναι δυνατον ουτε να εχουν γεμησει και καταληφθει ολα τα ζευγη απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ μεχρι τον κατανεμητη αλλα και απο τον κατανεμητη προς τα διαμερισματα.

----------


## akaloith

αποστολη με φαξ αιτησης ενεργοποιησης: 11/05
παραλαβη εξοπλισμου: 23/05
πιθανη ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης απο οτε: 13/06
τηλεφωνικη διαβεβαιωση οτι ως 31/05 θα εχει ενεργοποιηθει η γραμμη χωρις τη φορητοτητα

----------


## LAZIO

Αδέλφια το δράμα συνεχίζετε.Μετα την τελλας (αιτηση 02/01/07-και ακυρωση στις 15/04/07 εναπόθεσα τα όνειρα μου για adsl στην net one.Αιτηση 02/05/07 και ακόμα περιμένω.Τους ενόχλησα 11/05/07 και 21/05/07 και μου είπαν ότι περιμένουν τον ΟΤΕ .Αυτά τα λόγια μου θυμίζουν τελλας .Μου φαίνετε θα φτιάξω club με τον Haris_led :Closed topic:

----------


## vvvippperrr

Καλησπερα στο forum,
Μεχρι σημερα το απογευμα ημουν ενας απο τους 100αδες κουρασμενους και αγανακτισμενους απο την συνεχομενη καραμελα "ειμαστε σε αναμονη" της vivodi...
Τους κερασα 1 ωραιο φαξακι διακοπης (ιντερνετ και αιτηση cable tv) και τηλ. netone για αιτηση.
Για αρχη απο τα λεγομενα ολα, υπερβολικα, καλα μου φανηκαν. Θα δειξει στην πορεια.
Αιτηση για full llu, ανενεργο βρογχο με φορητοτητα = 13 εργασιμες αναμονη για ενεργοποιηση και 3-4 ωρες χωρις τηλ. και ιντερνετ την ημερα της ενεργοποιησης.
We'll see...

----------


## nrg_polini

@LAZIO Συγγνωμη αλλα απο 2/5 μεχρι 22/5 ειναι 20 μερες μονο!!

----------


## BaGeR

> @LAZIO Συγγνωμη αλλα απο 2/5 μεχρι 22/5 ειναι 20 μερες μονο!!



Και ούτε κάν εργάσιμες.  :Very Happy: 
Αύριο παραλαμβάνω και εγώ τον εξοπλισμό πάντως. Αλλά ενεργοποίηση δεν ξέρω.  :Very Happy:

----------


## No-Name

> Αδέλφια το δράμα συνεχίζετε.Μετα την τελλας (αιτηση 02/01/07-και ακυρωση στις 15/04/07 εναπόθεσα τα όνειρα μου για adsl στην net one.Αιτηση 02/05/07 και ακόμα περιμένω.Τους ενόχλησα 11/05/07 και 21/05/07 και μου είπαν ότι περιμένουν τον ΟΤΕ .Αυτά τα λόγια μου θυμίζουν τελλας .Μου φαίνετε θα φτιάξω club με τον Haris_led


όταν στέλνεται το αίτημα στον ΟΤΕ θέλει 3 εργασιμες για απάντηση απόρριψης η αποδοχής και έναρξη κατασκευής βρόχου.
Οτιδήποτε άλλο σε καθυστέρηση είναι απλά ξύσιμο του ISP

----------


## nxenos

και μενα ρε παιδια!εχω στειλει την αιτηση απο 30/04 και δεν με εχει παρει κανεις να με ενημερωσει!Αντιθετως βλεπω εδω μεσα πολλους που εχουν κανει μετα απο μενα και ηδη εχουν κλεισει ραντεβου για εξοπλισμο!Μονο εγω τους εχω ενοχλησει και μου λενε.."ολα καλα!προχωραει κανονικα"!.
Να σημειωσω πως εχω κανει αιτηση σε ανενεργο βροχο και φορητοτητα.

----------


## rdaniel

> και μενα ρε παιδια!εχω στειλει την αιτηση απο 30/04 και δεν με εχει παρει κανεις να με ενημερωσει!Αντιθετως βλεπω εδω μεσα πολλους που εχουν κανει μετα απο μενα και ηδη εχουν κλεισει ραντεβου για εξοπλισμο!Μονο εγω τους εχω ενοχλησει και μου λενε.."ολα καλα!προχωραει κανονικα"!.
> Να σημειωσω πως εχω κανει αιτηση σε ανενεργο βροχο και φορητοτητα.


Αν έχεις κάνει αίτηση για το κέντρο ΑΡΗΣ, θα έχεις παρατηρήσει ότι έχει αναφερθεί κάμποσες φορές ήδη ότι δεν έχει παραδοθεί ακόμη από τον ΟΤΕ για συνεγκατάσταση, πράγμα που υπολογίζεται να συμβεί στις επόμενες 2 βδομάδες περίπου, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Ίσως έχες πέσει σε αυτή την περίπτωση.

Μπορείς να ψάξεις για τις απαντήσεις των εκπροσώπων της NetOne για το συγκεκριμμένο θέμα στο support subforum.

----------


## nxenos

Απ οτι μου βγαζει στο site της Netone πεφτω στον κομβο "ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ".Τι δουλεια εχει το κεντρο ΑΡΗΣ?

----------


## haris_led

> Απ οτι μου βγαζει στο site της Netone πεφτω στον κομβο "ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ".Τι δουλεια εχει το κεντρο ΑΡΗΣ?


Στο ADSL Info σου αυτό έχεις γράψει.
Αν δεν είναι σωστό, άλλαξέ το από το προφίλ σου  :Smile:

----------


## nxenos

> Στο ADSL Info σου αυτό έχεις γράψει.
> Αν δεν είναι σωστό, άλλαξέ το από το προφίλ σου


Sorry,εχεις δικιο.Αλλα επειδη δεν εχω σπιτι internet και μπαινω απο το γραφειο,εδω τα συστηματα μαλ@#@#$ζονται ολα!Πηγα να το αλλαξω αλλα μια με βαζει στο site του adslgr,μια με πεταει εξω!Μας κοβει εδω ο proxy,μια πεφτει ο dns μας,ασε,εδω τα συστηματα ειναι για τον π@$τσο!Οποτε το profile μου ειναι ελλιπες.Μολις βαλω την αναμενομενη dsl μου θα το φτιαξω.

----------


## mich83

Κι εγώ στο club από εχθές :Cool:

----------


## nxenos

> Κι εγώ στο club από εχθές


Τι εννοεις?Ενεργοποιηθηκες η απλα εκανες την αιτηση και περιμενεις?

----------


## mich83

Στο club των αιτηθέντων φυσικά.. Κι ελπίζω εντός 13 εργάσιμων στων ενεργοποιηθέντων  :Razz:

----------


## nxenos

Αν σε παρουν τηλ μεσα σε 13 εργασιμες για ραντεβου (μακαρι,για σενα να πανε ολα καλα)θα αρχησω να ανησυχω,γιατι σε μενα οπως θα διαβασες παραπανω,εχουν περασει ηδη 17 εργασιμες και ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση!

----------


## haris_led

> Αν σε παρουν τηλ μεσα σε 13 εργασιμες για ραντεβου (μακαρι,για σενα να πανε ολα καλα)θα αρχησω να ανησυχω,γιατι σε μενα οπως θα διαβασες παραπανω,εχουν περασει ηδη 17 εργασιμες και ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση!


Κοίταξε.
Από τη στιγμή που στέλνεις αίτηση σε αυτούς, αυτοί στέλνουν στον ΟΤΕ.
Ο ΟΤΕ, απαντάει σε 3 εργάσιμες εαν κάνει δεκτή την αίτησή σου.
Εκείνη τη στιγμή η Netone σε παίρνει τηλέφωνο για να κλείσετε ραντεβού για router και για το 50ευρο.
Και μετά περιμένεις 13 εργάσιμες.
Αν εσένα δεν σου είπαν τίποτα ακόμα για ρούτερ, άρχισε να ανησυχείς  :Razz:

----------


## nxenos

Ακριβως οπως τα λες!Μαλιστα η netone μου ειπε πως την αιτηση μου την εστειλε στον ΟΤΕ την ιδια μερα!(30/04).Αλλα απο τοτε...τιποτα.Μονο εγω τους ειχα παρει και μου ειπαν πως προχωραει.....τωρα τι να πω...θα τους ξαναπαρω τωρα αν και νομιζω πως θα μου πουν τα ιδια.

----------


## nxenos

Μμμμμ,μαλιστα...λοιπον.....
μολις μιλησα με netone.Περιμενουν λεει,την αιτηση φορητοτητας απο την ΕΔΑΑΦ?Πως την λενε τελος παντων?Ξερετε,αυτη που ειναι υπευθυνη για ολους τους αριθμους και για την φορητοτητα.Μολις ενημερωθουν θα ενημερωσουν και μενα!Δεν θα επρεπε ομως αυτο να εχει απαντηθει μεσα σε 3 εργασιμες??

----------


## vagskarm

nxenos απ' ότι έχουν πει και σε μένα η φορητότητα προσθέτει άλλες 10 εργάσιμες στον χρόνο αναμονής. Εγώ από την αρχή γνωρίζω ότι πρέπει να περιμένω 20 εργάσιμες.

----------


## nxenos

Για να δουμε...ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα.Παντως απο την 30/04 που εχω στειλει την αιτηση,εχουν περασει 16 εργασιμες.Δεν βαζω μεσα την πρωτομαγια.Ας περιμενω μεχρι τελος του μηνος.

----------


## mich83

> nxenos απ' ότι έχουν πει και σε μένα η φορητότητα προσθέτει άλλες 10 εργάσιμες στον χρόνο αναμονής. Εγώ από την αρχή γνωρίζω ότι πρέπει να περιμένω 20 εργάσιμες.



Βέβαια το νέο R.U.O ορίζει άλλα.. 

Σε μένα πάντως πρώτα θα μου δώσουν το ιντερνετ και μετά θα περιμένω άλλες 3-4 εργάσιμες χωρίς τον υπάρχοντα 210-... αριθμό μου για να ενεργοποιηθεί η φορητότητα. Θα έχω βέβαια το δικό τους 211-..  Πάντα σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα τους.

----------


## kx5

Νέα αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόχο με μεταφορά του παλιού τηλεφωνικού αριθμού OTE. Ταυτόχρονα ακύρωση της γραμμή Vivodi 13 μέρες πριν τη λήξη του προπληρωμένου.

Στόχος: Μια γραμμή Full LLU στη Netone με τον παλιό αριθμό. Παράλληλα να παραμείνω όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο χρόνο χωρίς adsl.

Πάντως είναι αρκετά εξυπηρετικοί και διευκρινίζουν όλα όσα αφορούν τη διαδικασία.
Για να δούμε πως θα κυλήσει αυτή η περιπέτεια.

----------


## tzampaman

Μόλις έστειλα με φαξ και'γω αίτηση για φορητότητα από Tellas Zisto σε ανενεργό βρόχο της Net1. Μου έιπαν να περιμένω 13 εργάσιμες για ενεργοποίηση και μετά να διακόψω το Zisto.
Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## No-Name

Να κάνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση?πώς ακριβως θα υλοποιηθεί η φορητότητα σε ανενεργό τοπικό βρόχο?

----------


## tzampaman

> Να κάνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση?πώς ακριβως θα υλοποιηθεί η φορητότητα σε ανενεργό τοπικό βρόχο?


Θα τραβήξω δεύτερη γραμμή από το κουτί της netone για να ενεργοποιηθεί το 2ο νούμερο που δίνουν και όταν γίνει και η φορητότητα, θα έρθει ο τεχνικός τους για να κάνει αλλαγή στα καλώδια. 
Τουλάχιστον αυτό κατάλαβα.

----------


## lewton

Είσαι έτοιμος να πληρώσεις τα μαλλιά της κεφαλής σου στην Tellas για την πρόωρη διακοπή;

----------


## No-Name

Αυτό ρωτάω όταν έρθει ο βρόχος ΠΩΣ μετά θα κάνουν την φορητότητα?

----------


## pstr

Αυτή την απορία είχα και εγώ αλλά τελικά μου λύθηκε...
Δίνουν δύο τηλεφωνικές γραμμές οπότε μπορούν να ενεργοποιήσουν τη μία γραμμή με τον δικό τους αριθμό (NetONE) και να κάνουν φορητότητα τον δεύτερο από Zisto.

----------


## No-Name

Δεν δίνουν 2 βρόχους αλλά μια γραμμή με 2 voip νούμερα...αυτό δεν λύνει την απορία μου σχετικά με το τρόπο υλοποίησης

----------


## kx5

> Αυτή την απορία είχα και εγώ αλλά τελικά μου λύθηκε...
> Δίνουν δύο τηλεφωνικές γραμμές οπότε μπορούν να ενεργοποιήσουν τη μία γραμμή με τον δικό τους αριθμό (NetONE) και να κάνουν φορητότητα τον δεύτερο από Zisto.


Ακριβώς. Και μόλις γίνει μεταφορά του παλιού αριθμού τότε καταργείται εντελώς η παλιά γραμμή (στην περίπτωση shared εφόσον έχει σταματήσει και το adsl από τον πάροχο).




> Δεν δίνουν 2 βρόχους αλλά μια γραμμή με 2 voip νούμερα...αυτό δεν λύνει την απορία μου σχετικά με το τρόπο υλοποίησης


Το ένα VOIP νούμερο είναι το καινούριο (211ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ) και το άλλο θα ενεργοποιηθεί μόλις ολοκληρωθούν οι διαδικασίες της φορητότητας με τον παλιό σου αριθμό.

----------


## pstr

Είναι ένας βρόχος, αλλά καταλήγει σε δύο τηλεφωνικές γραμμές (τουλάχιστον αυτό εγώ καταλαβαίνω).

Σε ερώτησή μου αν μπορούν να ενεργοποιήσουν τη γραμμή πριν ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα (ανεβαίνει μία γραμμή στο διαμέρισμά μου):

Όσον αφορά στην ερώτησή σας  για το αν μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή σας προτού ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα, αυτό δεν είναι εφικτό για το λόγο ότι έχετε ζητήσει να γίνει φορητότητα σε *δύο* τηλεφωνικές γραμμές (edit: ISDN κεφαλικός + 1 MSN). Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, δηλαδή εάν είχατε ζητήσει φορητότητα σε μία τηλεφωνική γραμμή και σας δίναμε εμείς μία νέα δεύτερη γραμμή (211....), η δική μας γραμμή θα μπορούσε να ενεργοποιηθεί πριν ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα


Είναι σωστή η απορία βέβαια του Noname22 γιατί ξέραμε ότι δεν γίνεται φορητότητα σε ενεργό βρόχο. Ίσως τελικά δεν είναι ο βρόχος αλλά η τηλεφωνική γραμμή.

----------


## No-Name

Ειλικρινά αν γίνει σε κάποιον απο εσας φορητότητα με ανενεργό βρόχο θα μου προκαλέσει έκπληξη και μεγάλη χαρά...διότι σε καμια διαδικασία δεν προβλέπεται φορητότητα σε ΑΝΕΝΕΡΓΟ βρόχο.

Αναμένω νεότερα λοιπόν

----------


## pstr

Μήπως εννοείς το αντίθετο, ότι δεν γίνεται φορητότητα σε ενεργό βρόχο;

----------


## lewton

> Δεν δίνουν 2 βρόχους αλλά μια γραμμή με 2 voip νούμερα...αυτό δεν λύνει την απορία μου σχετικά με το τρόπο υλοποίησης


Νίκο αυτό ακριβώς έχω αιτηθεί εγώ.  :Wink: 
Και το έχει ήδη κάνει ένα μέλος του forum στην On Telecoms (πήρε ανενεργό βρόχο και μετά έγινε αίτημα στη Vivodi για μεταφορά ενός από τους δύο αριθμούς του στην On).
Εξάλλου δεν υπάρχει και καμία άλλη διαδικασία για τις full LLU.

----------


## No-Name

lewton συμφωνώ ότι γίνονται αιτήσεις τέτοιου είδους,έχουν υλοποιηθεί όμως?Αυτός με την ΟΝ-VIVODI εχει κανονικά το παλιο τηλεφωνικό αριθμό?

----------


## mich83

Μόλις μίλησα με NetOne για να επιβεβαιώσω ότι λάβανε τα φαξ και επι τη ευκαιρία ρώτησα για το θέμα και η κοπέλα μου είπε ότι είτε ενεργός, είτε ανενεργός, η φορητότητα γίνεται κανονικά.. Ελπίζω να μη λένε μπαρούφες γιατί άμα χάσω το νούμερο θα έχω ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ πρόβλημα:\

----------


## No-Name

Ας μου βεβαιώσει κάποιος "Αρμόδιος" πώς γίνεται να ξελυσάξω.....και δεν εννοώ σχετικά με γραμμές και νούμερα .

Μιλάω για τα διαδικαστικά...
δηλαδή:
1)Στέλενι η netone στον ΟΤΕ αίτημα ανενεργού τοπικού βρόχου
2)Μετά από Χ ημέρες κατασκευάζεται ο βρόχο με κωδικό βρόχου 210χχχχχχχ
3)Καταθέτεται αίτηση φορητότητας και?Εδώ είναι που κολλάω και δεν καταλαβαίνω

Υ.Γ ξαναδιάβασα το RUO και το παλιο και το καινούριο προσωπικά τέτοια διαδικασία δεν βλέπω.Μακάρι να είμαι εγώ ο βλάκας και να μην καταλαβίνω ... ειλικρινά το εύχομαι αλλιώς θα έχουμε πρόβλημα

----------


## lewton

> Ας μου βεβαιώσει κάποιος "Αρμόδιος" πώς γίνεται να ξελυσάξω.....και δεν εννοώ σχετικά με γραμμές και νούμερα .
> 
> Μιλάω για τα διαδικαστικά...
> δηλαδή:
> 1)Στέλενι η netone στον ΟΤΕ αίτημα ανενεργού τοπικού βρόχου
> 2)Μετά από Χ ημέρες κατασκευάζεται ο βρόχο με κωδικό βρόχου 210χχχχχχχ
> 3)Καταθέτεται αίτηση φορητότητας και?Εδώ είναι που κολλάω και δεν καταλαβαίνω
> 
> Υ.Γ ξαναδιάβασα το RUO και το παλιο και το καινούριο προσωπικά τέτοια διαδικασία δεν βλέπω.Μακάρι να είμαι εγώ ο βλάκας και να μην καταλαβίνω ... ειλικρινά το εύχομαι αλλιώς θα έχουμε πρόβλημα


Αν η αίτηση για την φορητότητα του αριθμού δε γίνει μαζί με την αίτηση για τη γραμμή, δεν έχει να κάνει με κανένα RUO.
Είναι κάτι εντελώς άλλο, και ονομάζεται υποχρέωση όλων των παρόχων να δέχονται αιτήματα φορητότητας.

----------


## No-Name

Οκ εφόσον επιμένετε ότι γίνεται ηρεμώ...lewton όταν με το καλό ενεργοποιηθείς θέλω άμεσα ενημέρωση  :Wink:  :Razz: 


Τότε θα έπρεπε και στον ενεργό βρόχο να μην αναφέρατι τίποτα για φορητότητα εφόσον δεν αφορά το RUO η διαδικασία....

----------


## lewton

> Τότε θα έπρεπε και στον ενεργό βρόχο να μην αναφέρατι τίποτα για φορητότητα εφόσον δεν αφορά το RUO η διαδικασία....


Απλά, για λόγους καλύτερης οργάνωσης, υπάρχει η εννιαία διαδικασία που περιλαμβάνει και ενεργό βρόχο και φορητότητα από ΟΤΕ σε εναλλακτικό.

----------


## No-Name

Το ίδιο θα έκανε ο ΟΤΕ με το RUO εαν υπήρχε η διαδικασία "Παροχή ανενεργού τοπικού βρόχου με παράλληλη ή μετέπειτα αίτηση φορητότητας"

Τέλος πάντων θα φανεί στη πράξη

Τι ισχύει από 10/5/2007




> _Ε1. Διαδικασία Μετάβασης υπηρεσιών από Πλήρη Πρόσβαση που παρέχεται από τον Τηλεπικοινωνιακό Πάροχο 1 (εφεξής ΤΠ1) σε Πλήρη Πρόσβαση που παρέχεται από τον Τηλεπικοινωνιακό Πάροχο 2 (εφεξής ΤΠ2)
> 1. Ο συνδρομητής καταθέτει σύμφωνα με την ενότητα ΣΤ του παρόντος Παραρτήματος στον ΤΠ2 σχετική αίτηση μετατροπής («αίτηση μετατροπής ΠΤοΒ σε ΠΤοΒ»), που περιλαμβάνει: α) αίτηση κατάργησης υπηρεσιών οι οποίες παρέχονται μέσω της Πλήρους Αδεσμοποίητης Πρόσβασης και β) αίτηση παροχής ΠΤοΒ. Στην εν λόγω αίτηση ο συνδρομητής θα πρέπει να αναφέρει και το όνομα του ΤΠ1. Η «αίτηση μετατροπής ΠΤοΒ σε ΠΤοΒ» αποτελεί ταυτόχρονα και αίτηση διακοπής των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών από τον ΤΠ1 και συνιστά καταγγελία των σχετικών συμβάσεων τις οποίες ο συνδρομητής έχει συνάψει με τον ΤΠ1, των οποίων τα έννομα αποτελέσματα εκκινούν από την ημερομηνία παράδοσης του τοπικού βρόχου.
> 2. Ο ΤΠ2 προβαίνει σε έλεγχο της αίτησης, ως προς την ορθότητα των στοιχείων της.
> 3. Ο ΤΠ2 μέσω του Π.Σ. ΟΤΕ αποστέλλει αίτηση Παροχής ΕΝΤοΒ με τις εξής σημάνσεις:
> 3.1. μετατροπή σύνδεσης ΠΤοΒ,
> 3.2. δήλωση διακοπής υπηρεσιών από τον ΤΠ1
> 4. Ο ΟΤΕ ενημερώνει άμεσα, μέσω του Π.Σ. ΟΤΕ, στον ΤΠ1 τα στοιχεία του συνδρομητή ο οποίος έχει καταθέσει αίτηση μετατροπής.
> 5. Ο ΤΠ1 εντός δύο (2) εργασίμων ημερών από την ημερομηνία παραλαβής των στοιχείων του συνδρομητή ο οποίος έχει καταθέσει αίτηση μετατροπής αποστέλλει στον ΟΤΕ όλα τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία προκειμένου ο ΟΤΕ να μπορεί να ταυτοποιήσει τον βρόχο. Η ημερομηνία κατάθεσης της αίτησης μετατροπής από ΠΤοΒ σε ΠΤοΒ ταυτίζεται με την ημερομηνία στην οποία ο ΤΠ1 απέστειλε στον ΟΤΕ τα ακριβή στοιχεία του βρόχου.
> 6. Ακολουθούνται οι διαδικασίες υπό Ι1 έως Ι5 ανωτέρω (ο Τ.Π ταυτίζεται με τον Τ.Π2)
> ...

----------


## LAZIO

> @LAZIO Συγγνωμη αλλα απο 2/5 μεχρι 22/5 ειναι 20 μερες μονο!!


Σύμφωνα με την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία η διαδικασία της φορητότητας διαρκεί έως 10 εργάσιμες ημέρες.Δεν το λέω εγώ αλλά η net one.Kαι η τελλας έλεγε για 20 μέρες και περάσανε 4 μήνες .Φιλικά LAZIO

----------


## Sebu

> Σύμφωνα με την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία η διαδικασία της φορητότητας διαρκεί έως 10 εργάσιμες ημέρες.Δεν το λέω εγώ αλλά η net one.Kαι η τελλας έλεγε για 20 μέρες και περάσανε 4 μήνες .Φιλικά LAZIO


Τοτε δεν υπηρχε το καινουριο RUO για αυτο η Τελλας εκανε τοσο.Αν εκανε 4 μηνες με το νεο καθεστως με ευθυνη ΟΤΕ θα ειχαμε γελια γιατι θα επρεπε ο ΟΤΕ να καταβαλει ρητρες.

----------


## nxenos

λοιπον παιδια,αυτην την στιγμη ειμαι ημιενεργοποιημενος!Τι εννοω.....
Μολις εφτασα το μεσημερι σπιτι,μου λεει η μητερα μου πως δεν εχουμε τηλ.Ωωωπ!λεω,εδω ειμαστε!
Σε λιγακι θα περιμενω το ευχαριστο τηλεφωνημα!
Πραγματι,κατα τις 17.00 με παιρνουν τηλ στο κινητο(γιατι το σταθερο ηταν νεκρο),και μου ειπαν πως ο ΟΤΕ εχει κανει λαθος και εχει ολοκληρωσει την φορητοτητα χωρις να ενημερωσει την NETONE!Το καταλαβα,τους ειπα,μιας και το παλιο μου το ρουτερακι που ειχα dsl me ton OTE,αναβε πρασινο λαμπακι του dsl και κλειδωνε στα 3,6mbps.Φυσικα δεν μπορουσα να μπω internet.Απλα συνχρονιζε με το ΑΤΜ.Τελος παντων,μου ειπε η κοπελλα στο τηλεφωνο πως θα ερθει ο τεχνικος σε καμμια ωριτσα να σας παραδωσει τον εξοπλισμο και πως την Παρασκευη θα ειστε πληρως ενεργοποιημενος.Απλα σημερα εβαλα επανω την γραμμη της νετονε,το οποιο νουμερο δεν το ξερω καν πιο ειναι,και σερφαρω στο internet.
Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να μπω στο web interface του router!
Ειτε πληκτρολογωντας την ip του(192.168.1.254),ειτε την adress(http://speedtouch.lan)
Βαζω τα στοιχεια username("user") kai pass το serial number που εχει στο κουτι και δεν με βαζει ωστε να μπορεσω να δω σε τι ταχυτητα κλειδωνει!
Αλλο προβλημα ειναι πως δεν μπαινω στο msn messenger και δεν μπορω να τρεξω το live update tou norton.
Και κατι τελευταιο....εχω πολυ χαμηλη ταχυτητα!Βεβαια απο ntua κατεβαζω μεχρι 400kbyte,αλλα ελπιζω να ειναι απλα μεχρι να σεταριστει η γραμμη καΙ ελπιζω την Παρασκευη να ειμαι καθολα ετοιμος!

----------


## penetrator

Δεν μπορείς να μπεις στο router ε; Ενδιαφέρον...  :Thinking:   Σήμερα ούτε εγώ μπορώ.... Θα αναφερθώ όμως σε αυτό σε άλλο νήμα..

----------


## nxenos

Επισης εχτες που το "επαιζα" λιγακι(το router.. :Razz: ),το εκλεισα σε καποια φαση απο τον διακοπτη(οχι reset,απλα εκλεισα τον διακοπτη κ το ξανανοιξα)μετα δεν ειχα καθολου internet.Πριν το κανω ομως αυτο,οταν ειχα για λιγο internet ,δοκιμασα να κανω ενα speedtest  απο το site της forthnet αλλα μου εβγαζε πολυ χαλια αποτελεσματα.Γυρω στα 817kbps!Βεβαια οπως εγραψα και παραπανω,ολα αυτα ελπιζω να ειναι επειδη δεν εχω ενεργοποιηθει πληρως ακομα.Εξαλου μου ηρθε αργα το απογευμα ο εξοπλισμος και μετα τους επαιρνα τηλ,αλλα δεν εβρισκα κανεναν...νταξει,τους δικαιολογω,ενεκεν και το champions league...αστους λεεω,θα το ξαναψαξω την παρασκευη.
Παντως ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και απο μενα,γιατι εκανε την μαμακια ο ΟΤΕ και παρεδωσε την φορητοτητα χωρις να ενημερωσει την netone,ωστε η ιδια να κανει τα αδυνατα δυνατα για να μην μεινω χωρις τηλ.Και αφου ανακαλυψε,οπως και εγω,πως δεν ειχα τηλ,απο το μεσημερι,φροντισε και με πηρε τηλ στο κινητο για να μου παραδωσει τον εξοπλισμο και μαλιστα επειδη ηταν αργα το απογευμα κλεισαμε ραντεβου και μου τον εφερε τεχνικος και οχι courrier!

----------


## Tem

> .....Παντως ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και απο μενα,γιατι εκανε την μαμακια ο ΟΤΕ και παρεδωσε την φορητοτητα χωρις να ενημερωσει την netone,ωστε η ιδια να κανει τα αδυνατα δυνατα για να μην μεινω χωρις τηλ.Και αφου ανακαλυψε,οπως και εγω,πως δεν ειχα τηλ,απο το μεσημερι,φροντισε και με πηρε τηλ στο κινητο για να μου παραδωσει τον εξοπλισμο και μαλιστα επειδη ηταν αργα το απογευμα κλεισαμε ραντεβου και μου τον εφερε τεχνικος και οχι courrier!


θετικό αυτό . Εύχομαι σύντομα πλήρη ενεργοποίηση  :One thumb up:

----------


## nxenos

> θετικό αυτό . Εύχομαι σύντομα πλήρη ενεργοποίηση


Ευχαριστω φιλε tem!Απλα ειμαι ακομα επιφυλακτικος..και λιγο ανχωμενος θα λεγα γιαυτο δεν μπορω να πω πρωτες εντυπωσεις.Μια και σημερα εμειναν!

----------


## motley

> Παντως ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και απο μενα,γιατι εκανε την μαμακια ο ΟΤΕ και παρεδωσε την φορητοτητα χωρις να ενημερωσει την netone,ωστε η ιδια να κανει τα αδυνατα δυνατα για να μην μεινω χωρις τηλ.Και αφου ανακαλυψε,οπως και εγω,πως δεν ειχα τηλ,απο το μεσημερι,φροντισε και με πηρε τηλ στο κινητο για να μου παραδωσει τον εξοπλισμο και μαλιστα επειδη ηταν αργα το απογευμα κλεισαμε ραντεβου και μου τον εφερε τεχνικος και οχι courrier!


Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και από εμένα στην Νetone γιατί έγινε ακριβώς το ίδιο και σε μένα από τον ΟΤΕ.Μου έκοψαν το τηλέφωνο το μεσημέρι ,πήρα την NETONE και ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός από τεχνικό
και συνδέθηκα.
Η εξυπηρέτηση και η προθυμία τους ήταν το κάτι άλλο!!!!
Ακόμα δεν το πιστεύω!!!
Και πάλι τα συγχαρητήρια μου!!!!!

----------


## cbamak

Μια  διευκρίνηση θα ήθελα . Ο χρόνος των 10 - 13 ημερών που απαιτείται για ενεργοποίηση ,αρχίζει να μετράει με την υποβολή της αίτησης στην NetOne ή με την αποστολή πρός τον ΟΤΕ από την NetOne ? 
 Σημειώνω ότι η αίτησή μου έχει μείνει στο τμήμα ελέγχου 4 εργάσιμες ημέρες και κατόπιν αρκετών τηλεφωνημάτων μου θα αποσταλλεί στον ΟΤΕ σήμερα .
 Εχω την εντύπωση ότι όσο αυξάνεται η πελατειακή τους  βάση , τόσο διαφοροποιείται ι ( προς το χειρότερο ) ο χρόνος διαδικασιών εντός της εταιρείας .

 Συμπέρασμα : Μια εταιρεία μπορεί να κριθεί και να αξιολογηθεί (με ασφάλεια ) μετά τα 2 χρόνια λειτουργίας . Ας μη βιαζόμαστε λοιπόν για θετικά σχόλια ... ο χρόνος θα δείξει ..

----------


## No-Name

O χρόνος των 10-13 εργάσιμων υπολογίζεται από την μέρα που πάει το αίτημα στο σύστημα του ΟΤΕ.

Αν πχ η netone κάνει για να στείλει το αίτημα 1 μήνα φυσικά οι μέρες θα μετράνε μετά από ένα μήνα

----------


## penetrator

Λογικά οι 13 μέρες μετράνε από την μέρα αποστολής στον οτε. Αφού αυτός είναι που έχει την υποχρέωση να κάνει την παράδωση σε 13 εργάσιμες... Πάντως δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι θα εξαντληθούν τα χρονικά όρια.... Και δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζονται 2 χρόνια για να αξιολογηθεί μια εταιρία. 6 μήνες είναι αρκετοί, αφού μετά από 2 χρόνια μπορεί να μεταβληθεί η κατάσταση, είτε προς το καλύτερο είτε προς το χειρότερο και σε άλλα 2 χρόνια να ξαναμεταβληθεί...

----------


## No-Name

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι και στο 3μηνο πάρει θα έχουμε καθαρή άποψη,βλέπε ΟΝ μέσα σε 2-3 μήνες είχε βγεί σκάρτη

----------


## penetrator

Καλά και εγώ το πιστεύω για το 3μηνο, αλλά είπα 6μηνο για να βγει ασφαλές αποτέλεσμα...

----------


## cbamak

Πάντως εάν διαπιστώσω ότι στους συνδεμένους συνδρομητές τα προβλήματα αυξάνονται με γεωμετρική πρόοδο και δεν υπάρχει ανταπόκριση άμεση από την εταιρεία ( στην επίλυση των προβλημάτων ) προτίθεμαι να σταματήσω την διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης και να μεταβώ στην ForthNet . Εξ'αλλου δίνει άριστες ( σύμφωνα με μαρτυρίες ) τηλεφωνικές υπηρεσίας PSTN χωρίς να εξαρτάσαι από το router με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται ...

----------


## vagskarm

Παιδιά, στο 6μηνο σίγουρα θα έχει βγει ασφαλές συμπέρασμα. Και ας μην ξεχνάμε το adslgr πλέον είναι σημείο αναφοράς πολλών όσον αφορά τους παρόχους και όχι μόνον. Αν αρχίσει να μπάζει νερά το support θα πάρει την κάτω βόλτα (όπως κάποιοι άλλοι, ονόματα δεν λέμε, που ενεργοποιούν και αυτούς που έχουν ακυρώσει μπας και κρατήσουν κανένα πελάτη).

----------


## dd68

Σημερα με πηραν τηλεφωνο απο την κουριερ της netone για το μοντεμ να μου το στειλουν αυριο το πρωι. Μετα απο ποσο καιρο ενεργοποιηθω λετε? Πλησιαζει η ωρα λετε ή στελνουν τα μοντεμ πιο νωρις και μετα περιμενεις?
Ως τωρα απο αυτα που διαβαζω στο φορουμ δεν εχω καταλαβει την ποιοτητα του ιντερνετ που προσφερει.Σε γενικες γραμμες δινει αυτο που λεει ή παρατηρειται σε ολους πτωση ταχυτητας?
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## penetrator

Μη ποστάρεις το ίδιο μήνυμα σε διαφορετικά θέματα. Αφου διάβασες τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα θα έπρεπε να είχες διαβάσει και το ότι κανονικά πρώτα πέρνεις το router και μετά από μερικές μέρες σθνδέεσαι, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνουν ακόμη και την ίδια μέρα. Όσο για την ποιότητα... τα συναισθήματα είναι ανάμικτα...

----------


## nxenos

> Σημερα με πηραν τηλεφωνο απο την κουριερ της netone για το μοντεμ να μου το στειλουν αυριο το πρωι. Μετα απο ποσο καιρο ενεργοποιηθω λετε? Πλησιαζει η ωρα λετε ή στελνουν τα μοντεμ πιο νωρις και μετα περιμενεις?
> Ως τωρα απο αυτα που διαβαζω στο φορουμ δεν εχω καταλαβει την ποιοτητα του ιντερνετ που προσφερει.Σε γενικες γραμμες δινει αυτο που λεει ή παρατηρειται σε ολους πτωση ταχυτητας?
> Ευχαριστω.


κοιτα να δεις,
θα σου πω τι εγινε με μενα...
το ρουτερ το εχω παραλαβει απο χτες,αλλα αν διαβασες  παραπανω η κοπελια στο τηλ,μου ειπε οτι θα ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος πληρως την παρασκευη.
Ωστοσο,αυτην την στιγμη μπαινω internet  κανονικα,αλλα βλεπω χαμηλη ταχυτητα,γυρω στο 4,866mbps down/828 up,κλειδωνει το ρουτερ.Δεν δινω ομως σημασια ακομα γιατι πιστευω πως δεν ειναι τελειως σεταρισμενη η γραμμη μου.Μαλιστα μιλησα και με τεχνικο πριν και μου ειπε πως το κοιταει και θα με ξαναπαρει.Μαλιστα του εδωσα και τα στατιστικα του router(snr,noise margin κλπ).Επειδη εγω δεν ξερω τι νοημα εχουν αυτα,θα τα τσεκαρω και θα τα ποσταρω εδω να μου πει καποιος που ξερει.

----------


## mich83

Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να δούμε με τι στατιστικά γραμμής κλειδώνεις στα 4.8..  :Thinking:

----------


## akaloith

μου φεραν το ρουτερ χθες.το χω και το ευλογαω και περιμενω τη γραμμη. Δεν μπορω να μαθω τιποτα παραπανω για το ποτε θα ειναι ετοιμη η γραμμη? για το ποτε θα ερθει ο τεχνικος του οτε κτλ κτλ?

----------


## aitos

> κοιτα να δεις,
> θα σου πω τι εγινε με μενα...
> το ρουτερ το εχω παραλαβει απο χτες,αλλα αν διαβασες  παραπανω η κοπελια στο τηλ,μου ειπε οτι θα ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος πληρως την παρασκευη.
> Ωστοσο,αυτην την στιγμη μπαινω internet  κανονικα,αλλα βλεπω χαμηλη ταχυτητα,γυρω στο 4,866mbps down/828 up,κλειδωνει το ρουτερ.Δεν δινω ομως σημασια ακομα γιατι πιστευω πως δεν ειναι τελειως σεταρισμενη η γραμμη μου.Μαλιστα μιλησα και με τεχνικο πριν και μου ειπε πως το κοιταει και θα με ξαναπαρει.Μαλιστα του εδωσα και τα στατιστικα του router(snr,noise margin κλπ).Επειδη εγω δεν ξερω τι νοημα εχουν αυτα,θα τα τσεκαρω και θα τα ποσταρω εδω να μου πει καποιος που ξερει.




ουπς  :Thinking:    εγω το εχω παραλαβει το ρουτερ απο την δευτερα 21/5/2007  αλλα δεν το εχω συνδεσει στην γραμμη  :Sorry:   περιμενω  να ερθει τεχνικος να κουμπωσει τον κανουργιο βροχο ...

μηπως εχω ριζες απο τον ποντο ....και δεν το ξαιρω ?... :ROFL:

----------


## Avvocato

κι εγω παρελαβα σημερα ρουτερ και περιμενω τον ευλογημενο τεχνικο της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ για να με συνδεσει.
Ο Οτετζης εφερε τη γραμμη με το χαρτακι της Νετονε στον κατανεμητη και πλεον αφου παρελαβα και τον εξοπλισμο περιμενω την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ για τις τελικες ρυθμισεις

----------


## pstr

Και εγώ παραλίγο να ενεργοποιηθώ χτες. Η αίτηση έγινε στις 14-5 Δευτέρα, ο ΟΤΕ πέρασε τη γραμμή (ανενεργό βρόχο) στις 18-5 ! Παρασκευή (σε τέσσερις μέρες μέσα!!!), ο τεχνικός ήρθε φέρνοντας και το router μαζί και μετά από κανά 3ωρο ανακαλύψαμε ότι είχε πρόβλημα η γραμμή (κάπου είναι κομμένη). Δήλωση βλάβης στον ΟΤΕ και περιμένουμε...

Μπράβο πάντως στη NetONE και στους τεχνικούς της, που προσπάθησαν όσο μπορούσαν πιο γρήγορα να ξεμπερδεύουμε (αφού ο τεχνικός μέχρι και από το σπίτι έφυγε, πήγε στον ΟΤΕ για να δει και από εκεί τη γραμμή και μάθαμε τα μαντάτα).

Πάντως έχω το ρουτεράκι και το θαυμάζω...

----------


## nxenos

Ναι ναι!Το ρουτερακι ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!Μακαρι να συνχρονισω λιγο παραπανω μονο και θα ειμαι υπερευχαριστημενος!

----------


## nxenos

Και βλεπω πως ειμαστε και γειτονες!Θα ειχε ενδιαφερον να μου πεις που κλειδωνει το ρουτερακι σου.Εγω μενω Ανω Κυψελη κοντα στο τερμα των τρολει.Πιστευω παντος πως το dslam που πεφτουμε ειναι λιγο μακριουτσικα..(πατησσια.)

----------


## pstr

Μένουμε πολύ κοντά. Πράγματι το κέντρο μας είναι το "Πατήσια" και όσο για στατιστικά γραμμής δεν έχω γιατί ακόμα δεν ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή :Razz: .

----------


## nxenos

Και μενα δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει επισημως,απο σημερα θα ενεργοποιηθω,αλλα απο προχτες μπαινω κανονικα,απλα κλειδωνω σε πολυ χαμηλη ταχυτητα.Το εχεις συνδεσει το ρουτερακι?Για κανε μια δοκιμη...

----------


## pstr

Άστα δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Στο διαμέρισμα ανεβαίνει μία γραμμή και αυτή είναι του ΟΤΕ. Η γραμμή της NetONE για την ώρα είναι στον αέρα στον κατανεμητή. Θα κάνω υπομονή μέχρι την άλλη εβδομάδα.

----------


## nredpap

Ρε παιδιά, να ρωτήσω κάτι? Από την νετ1, μου έχουν πει οτι καταληκτική ημερομηνία είναι η 4/6. (Αίτηση έχω κάνει από 10/5, αλλά τέλος πάντων...). Το modem το έστειλαν και το έχω στο κουτάκι του και το χαίρομαι. Πήρα πριν λίγο την νετ1 και είπαν οτι τελευταία ενημέρωση έιχαν από τον ΟΤΕ στις 19/5 οτι η γραμμή είναι υπό κατασκευή. Τί σημαίνει αυτό? Προχωράμε δηλαδή???(ή "προχωράτε" που έλεγε κι η διαφήμιση από τράπεζα)????

----------


## yuk

Προχωράτε!  :Razz: 
13 εργάσιμες μάξιμουμ θέλει ο ΟΤΕ για να παραδώσει το βρόχο.

----------


## pstr

Ο ΟΤΕ υποχρεούται να παραδώσει τη γραμμή σου το αργότερο σε 13 εργάσιμες (συνήθως την παραδίδει νωρίτερα) και γι' αυτό σου είπανε ότι η καταληκτική ημερομηνία είναι αρχές Ιουνίου. Θα σου πρότεινα να μην ανησυχείς για την ώρα τουλάχιστον...

----------


## tharsdim

Καλησπερα σε ολους,

νεο μελος στο forum , πρωτη μου σπσντηση.Προχτεσ πρωτο μπηκα στο forum, ψηνομουνα για net one. Διαβασα μερικα , αλλα καλα αλλα αρνητικα.Χτες εκανα την αιτηση τηλεφωνικα σε 10 λεπτα! σημερα με πηρανε τηλ για επιβεβαιωση και περισσοτερες πληροφοριες. Ευχαριστιμενος μεχρι τωρα .Ελπιζω να παει καλα.

dimitris

----------


## mich83

Καλά γίνεται η αίτηση και τηλεφωνικά;;;;;;

----------


## tharsdim

Ναι , τα συμπληρωνουν ολα αυτοι και σου την στελνουν πισω με email για να την υπογραψεις και να την στειλεις πισω με φαξ.Απλα πραγματα!


dimitris 2nd post!

----------


## mich83

Eμένα πριν τρεις μέρες που τους ρώτησα στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο τι πρέπει να κάνω μου είπαν να τη συμπληρώσω και να τη στείλω με στείλω φαξ. Εντάξει πάνω κάτω το ίδιο είναι. Αλήθεια λογαριασμό Ο.Τ.Ε και φωτοτυπία ταυτότητας δε χρειάστηκε να στείλεις με φαξ;

----------


## tharsdim

θα στειλω φωτοτυπια ταυτοτητας και την αιτηση που μου θα μου στειλουνε αυτοι συμπληρωμενη με φαξ.εγω εκανα αιτηση για το full ι οπως το λενε.δεν εχω καθολου οτε.

αλλα ανεξαρτητα απο αυτο την αιτηση σου την κανουνε αυτοι αν παρεις τηλ.


dimitris 3rd post

----------


## mich83

Εντάξει σε ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινίσεις.

Μιχάλης 1441st post

----------


## amnisia

> Μιχάλης 1441st post


Συγνώμη, αλλά δεν άντεξα...  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## haris_led

καλή η προσπάθεια της netone. αλλά εγώ συνδέθηκα σε 3 εργάσιμες με conn-x. τα λόγια είναι περιττά  :Smile:

----------


## npaolo1

> καλή η προσπάθεια της netone. αλλά εγώ συνδέθηκα σε 3 εργάσιμες με conn-x. τα λόγια είναι περιττά


Το μόνο αρνητικό στον ΟΤΕ είναι ότι είναι ο ποιο ακριβος.εκτος από το οικονομικό σε όλα τα αλλά είναι  μακρά ποιο κάλος από όλους

----------


## haris_led

> Το μόνο αρνητικό στον ΟΤΕ είναι ότι είναι ο ποιο ακριβος.εκτος από το οικονομικό σε όλα τα αλλά είναι  μακρά ποιο κάλος από όλους


OTE: η πιο σταθερή σας σχέση  :Razz:

----------


## tharsdim

ειναι πιο καλος γιατι βασιζεται σε μια υποδομη δεκαετιων(ΟΤΕ),.....και δεν εχει κανενα απολυτως προβλημα να μας τα παιρνει χωρις να προσφερει τιποτα....

----------


## mich83

> Το μόνο αρνητικό στον ΟΤΕ είναι ότι είναι ο ποιο ακριβος.εκτος από το οικονομικό σε όλα τα αλλά είναι  μακρά ποιο κάλος από όλους



Ναι οκέ, σίγουρα. Και στα packets per second και στην μάξιμουμ ουσιαστική ταχύτητα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Μα γιατί τα λέτε;

----------


## A_gamer

> Ναι οκέ, σίγουρα. Και στα packets per second και στην μάξιμουμ ουσιαστική ταχύτητα
> 
> Μα γιατί τα λέτε;


Και στο upload... :Mad: 
Μα *είναι δυνατόν*; 4/0.25 και 8/0.38 ; Οι ξένοι κρατικοί ξέρετε τι προσφέρουν σε upload; Αυτό ήταν εσκεμμένη (read:πο@@@@κη) κίνηση.

----------


## No-Name

Έλεος με αυτό το upload ρε σείς έχει γίνει σόου όπου πάω για αυτό διαβάζω....Δεν υπάρχει παντού netone και hol με το 1Mbyte ulpoad

Αυτό δίνει τελείωσε,αν και δεν είδα σε νούμερα αιτήσεων για 4 και 8 να χάλασε και τόσους πελάτες :Whistle:

----------


## darkgreek

> Και στο upload...
> Μα *είναι δυνατόν*; 4/0.25 και 8/0.38 ; Οι ξένοι κρατικοί ξέρετε τι προσφέρουν σε upload; Αυτό ήταν εσκεμμένη (read:πο@@@@κη) κίνηση.


ναι ξερω versatel (γερμανιας)

16mbit down 
800kbit Up
και  τορα θες να μου πεις εξω δινουν upload?????

και μην αρχησεις με συιδια κτλ.

----------


## sierra

Παιδια,σημερα με ενεργοποιησαν,Full llu.
Οι τεχνικοι ευγενεστατοι,μου εκανε εντυπωση το επιπεδο τους.(αρνηθηκαν και το χαρτζιλικι).
Ολα καλα,το router κλειδωνει στα 10,αλλα...ολα τα speed tests μου δειχνουν μονο μεχρι 4..
Τι γινεται τελικα?απεχω μονο 1652 μετρα απο το dslam της net.
Τελικα τι ταχυτητες πιανω?

----------


## penetrator

Δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις από ftp για να δεις ταχύτητες. Δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά η netone δεν έχει καλές σχέσεις με τα speedtest. Χαρτζιλίκι δίνεις στους currier όχι στους τεχνικούς...  :Laughing:

----------


## A_gamer

> ναι ξερω versatel (γερμανιας)
> 
> 16mbit down 
> 800kbit Up
> και  τορα θες να μου πεις εξω δινουν upload?????
> 
> και μην αρχησεις με συιδια κτλ.


H DT πάντως, που έχω δει την ιστοσελίδα της, δίνει 2048/384, (τις ενδιάμεσες ταχύτητες δεν τις θυμάμαι) 30/8(VDSL) ... :Whistle:

----------


## darkgreek

> H DT πάντως, που έχω δει την ιστοσελίδα της, δίνει 2048/384, (τις ενδιάμεσες ταχύτητες δεν τις θυμάμαι) 30/8(VDSL) ...







> T-DSL 2000 von T-Com:
> 
>     * Monatlicher Grundpreis: 20,51 Euro/Monat
>     * &#220;bertragungsgeschwindigkeit beim Download von bis zu 2048 kbit/s
>     * &#220;bertragungsgeschwindigkeit beim Upload von bis zu 192 kbit/s


στα ελληνικα

DSL κοστος 20.51 το μινα (+24.00 ευρο ισδν γιατη χωρις ισδν δεν εχει δσλ στην γερμανια)
Download 2048
upload 192

oπου και να το διαβασες μουφα ειταν >)

http://www.t-com.de/Produkt_PK_Keywo...log%2FInternet

----------


## A_gamer

> στα ελληνικα
> 
> DSL κοστος 20.51 το μινα (+24.00 ευρο ισδν γιατη χωρις ισδν δεν εχει δσλ στην γερμανια)
> Download 2048
> upload 192
> 
> oπου και να το διαβασες μουφα ειταν >)
> 
> http://www.t-com.de/Produkt_PK_Keywo...log%2FInternet



Το έψαξα λίγο, βρήκα τη σελίδα που το είχα δει 384 και έλεγε και εκεί για τα 2 μεγα 192 upload! Τώρα, το θυμόμουν λάθος; Ή μήπως το άλλαξαν για να προωθήσουν τις υψηλότερες και ακριβότερες ταχύτητες...;
http://dsl.t-online.de/ooadsl/access...?producttype=2
Πάντως στα 6 έχει 512 up, κάτι που δε συγκρίνεται με τις... premium ταχύτητες του ΟΤΕ. :Twisted Evil: 
Άσε το VDSL 25/5, που το έχει για 35 Ευρώ/μήνα.

----------


## No-Name

Θα συνεχιστεί για πολύ η κουβέντα για το τι κάνουν οι άλλοι...ας επικεντρωθούμε στα εδώ προβλήματα και υπηρεσίες

----------


## lewton

Θα κρατήσει πολύ ακόμα η συζήηση για το τι δίνουν έξω με άλλα πρωτόκολλα και όχι με ADSL;

----------


## pantakos

Θα κρατήσει πολύ? οεο???

 :Respekt:

----------


## kx5

γμτ θα καθυστερήσουν παραπάνω να μου στείλουν την αίτηση λόγω τριημέρου  :Sad: 
Λήγει και το άλλο... Με βλέπω καμιά 10 μέρες χωρίς internet.

----------


## tharsdim

Δυο μερες μετα την τηλεφωνικη αιτηση μου ηρθε email:



> Helpdesk <helpdesk@netone.gr> 	
> to me, CustomerSupport
> 
> show details
> 	 5:35 pm (0 minutes ago) 
> 
> Αξιότιμε Κύριε tharsdim
> 
> 
> ...



Προβλημα 1: το email ηρθε χωρις attachment (οποτε τους πηρα και τους ειπα να μου το ξαναστειλουν)
Προβλημα 2: Οταν πηρα στην εξ.πελατων , μιλησα με το ιδιο ατομο που μου εκανε την αιτηση! (ειναι δυνατον? υπολογιστε τις πιθανοτητες),μηπως μιλαμε για μια μικρη και οικογενειακη επιχειρηση? :Embarassed: 
Προβλημα 3: Τους ειχα ηδη πει οτι δεν εχω καθολου τηλ.Τι λογαριασμο οτε ζητανε? (τους ειπα οτι ουτε λογ.ΔΕΗ εχω , αφου μολις μετακομισα, και μου ειπαν να τους στειλω μια υπ.δηλωση) ,ισως αυτο το τελευταιο να μην ειναι και τοσο προβλημα τελικα.

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> Θα συνεχιστεί για πολύ η κουβέντα για το τι κάνουν οι άλλοι...ας επικεντρωθούμε στα εδώ προβλήματα και υπηρεσίες





> Θα κρατήσει πολύ ακόμα η συζήηση για το τι δίνουν έξω με άλλα πρωτόκολλα και όχι με ADSL;





> Θα κρατήσει πολύ? οεο???


Θα κρατήσει πολύ το αν θα κρατήσει πολύ; Και αν κρατήσει πολύ, πόσο πολύ θα κρατήσει; Γιατι δεν κρατιέμαι καθόλου  :ROFL:  :Razz:  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz:

----------


## yuk

> Προβλημα 2: Οταν πηρα στην εξ.πελατων , μιλησα με το ιδιο ατομο που μου εκανε την αιτηση! (ειναι δυνατον? υπολογιστε τις πιθανοτητες),μηπως μιλαμε για μια μικρη και οικογενειακη επιχειρηση?


Aυτό γιατί είναι πρόβλημα;  :Thinking: 
Και οι πιθανότητες να πιάσεις εξάρι στο Λόττο είναι 1/11.000.000 (αν θυμάμαι καλά), αλλά κάποιοι κερδίζουν. Πόσο μάλλον όταν μιλάμε για 1/10 στη καλύτερη.

----------


## tugito

Εγώ ΄πάντως ειμαι εντυπωσιασμένος. Εστειλα τα φαξ την τετάρτη (νομίζω 16/06) και στις 21/06 ο ΟΤΕ ειχε φέρει το καλώδιο ήδη στο σπίτι μου. Το τρελό; Ο Οτε μου λέει ειδοποιησέ τους να έρθουν τώρα να στο συνδέσουν. Τους λέω δικιά σας αρμοδιότητα δεν ειναι; Λεει οκ θα τους το πουμε κι εμείς. Που να ξερα όμως ότι μέχρι και στις 24/06 δεν τους ειχαν ειδοποιήσει;;; Τους πήρα εγώ τελικά και τους είπα ότι μου εχουν φέρει το καλώδιο από τις 21/06 και μείναν αναυδοι! χιλια συγνώμη μου ζητήσαν και μου εξηγήσαν οτι τσάμπα δεν εχω ιντερνετ απο τις 21 γιατι πολύ απλά δεν τους εχει ειδοποιησει ο ΟΤΕ. Ολα καλα λοιπόν ,το σημειώσαν και με πήρε τεχνικός στις 25 να ερθει να το συνδέσει αλλα ημουν εκτός Αθηνών. Την τρίτη τώρα που θα εχω επιστρέψει θα έρθει να το βάλει και θα σας πω εντυπώσεις. Παντως σαν εταιρία με εχει ΥΠΕΡκαλύψει και εχω να πω ότι αν δεν γινόντουσαν βλακείες από ΟΤΕ θα ειχα ιντερνετ 3 μέρες μετά την αιτησή μου. Μιλάμε για ταχύτητα, όχι μαλακίες. Να σημειώσω ότι η αιτήσή μου ειναι για ανενεργό βρόγχο (τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ χωρίς οτε και μαλακίες) και μένω περιοχή Γκύτση (αλεξάνδρας και Γκύτση).
Μακάρι να συνεχίσει ετσι και ότι προβλήματα εμφανίζονται να τα λύσει αμεσα. Το πιο σημαντικό πιστεύω ειναι μόλις μαζευτεί πολύς κόσμος (που ήδη όλοι πηγαίνουν στην netone) να κάνει καίριες αναβαθμίσεις ώστε να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα..
Μπράβο netone..
Θα επιστρέψω με νεότερα μόλις βάλω και τυπικά..

----------


## tharsdim

Λοιπον Σαββατο βραδυ τους εστειλα το φαξ με την αιτηση -φωτ.ταυτοτητας- υπ.δηλωση.
Κυριακη Τους πηρα τηλ για επιβεβαιωση και μου ειπαν οτι απο την στιγμη που θα παρουν την αιτηση (το αρμοδιο τμημα , την τριτη) θελει 3 μερες για ελεγχο στοιχειων.μετα παει οτε....

ολα καλα μεχρι τωρα....


Χαιρετισματα απο το Πηλιο :ROFL:

----------


## mich83

> θελει 3 μερες για ελεγχο στοιχειων.



 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Σα να προσπαθούμε να επιμηκύνουμε τον χρόνο ενεργοποίησης.. :Thinking:

----------


## tharsdim

δεν ξερω εμενα μου φανηκε περιεργο που απο την μια καποιους τους  ενεργοποιουν σε 7 ημερες, και σε αλλους λενε για 3 ημερες ελεγχο στοιχειων,....εκτος αν .......παντα λενε το μεγιστο αριθμο ημερων για να μην τους ζαλιζουμε.....που φαινεται λογικο.

----------


## A_gamer

> δεν ξερω εμενα μου φανηκε περιεργο που απο την μια καποιους τους  ενεργοποιουν σε 7 ημερες, και σε αλλους λενε για 3 ημερες ελεγχο στοιχειων,....εκτος αν .......παντα λενε το μεγιστο αριθμο ημερων για να μην τους ζαλιζουμε.....που φαινεται λογικο.


Πράγματι λογικό.

----------


## yuk

Πάντως όπως και να 'χει οι χρόνοι θα μεγαλώσουν, αναμφίβολα. 
Γίνεται πανικός στις νέες αιτήσεις και βάλτε και την υποστήριξη σε όλους αυτούς...  :Wink:

----------


## dinoss

χμ χμ

με οσα διαβαζω εδω μου φαινεται να καθομαι γιαλιγο καιρο ακομα με την οτενετ. μικρη ταχυτητα αλλα σταθερη.

----------


## kx5

> χμ χμ
> 
> με οσα διαβαζω εδω μου φαινεται να καθομαι γιαλιγο καιρο ακομα με την οτενετ. μικρη ταχυτητα αλλα σταθερη.


Την καλύτερο δουλειά θα κάνεις. Μεταβατική περίοδο περνάμε. 
Αν είχα τη δυνατότητα θα περίμενα μέχρι το τέλος του καλοκαιριού αλλά με τη Vivodi που έμπλεξα  :Whistle:

----------


## dmeint

> Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα .
> Αφού έληξε το vivodi cube , πήρα την απόφαση να κάνω αίτηση για Οικιακή Σύνδεση Πλήρη Βρόχου με μεταφορά του αριθμού μου στην Netone , την οποία έστειλα σήμερα 22-05-2007 . 
> Στο τηλ. μου είπαν 15-20 ήμερες ότι θα κάνουν για την ενεργοποίηση ,  οπότε υπομονή να δούμε το αποτέλεσμα  
> Υ.Γ. Το τηλ. είναι στην περιοχή του Πειραιά .


Καλησπέρα και πάλι 
σήμερα 28-05-2007 μήλησα με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και μου είπαν ότι αύριο στέλνουν την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ . Οπότε εάν την έλαβαν στις ΤΕΤ 23-5 μετά απο 4 εργάσιμες αποστέλεται η αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ . Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε  :Razz:

----------


## gkandir

Ξέρετε που είναι το κέντρο της NetOne στα Πατήσια;

----------


## lewton

> Ξέρετε που είναι το κέντρο της NetOne στα Πατήσια;


Μαζί με του ΟΤΕ;  :Razz:

----------


## panoz

> Μαζί με του ΟΤΕ;


 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## mich83

Εγώ πάλι έστειλα το φαξ 23/5, πήρα την επομένη να επιβεβαιώσω ότι το έλαβαν και ήταν όλα καλά. Σήμερα πήρα να δω τι γίνεται και στην αρχή το παληκάρι επειδή δε την έβρισκε (μάλλον) με ρώτησε αν σίγουρα την έχω στείλει υπογεγγραμένη. Του είπα ότι όλα ήταν εντάξει καθότι το επιβεβαίωσα και την επόμενη και μετά από λίγη αναμονή μου είπε ότι έχει πάει στο τμήμα των αιτήσεων και αν υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα θα με πάρουν απο εκεί. Ο ίδιος δε μπορούσε λέει να δει αν έχει φύγει για τον Ο.Τ.Ε. ακόμη. Ελπίζω να έχει φύγει πάντως γιατί είναι ήδη 3 εργάσιμες.

----------


## npaolo1

Στο πειραια που ειναι το κεντρο της netone thanks

----------


## mich83

Παιδιά άμα υπάρχει φυσική συνεγκατάσταση είναι στον ίδιο χώρο με του Ο.Τ.Ε ενώ αν υπάρχει απομακρυσμένη, είναι πάλι κάπου δίπλα στον Ο.Τ.Ε οπότε ένα και το αυτό.

----------


## gkandir

> Μαζί με του ΟΤΕ;


 :ROFL:   :Worthy: 

Εντάξει λοιπόν, που είναι το κέντρο του οτε στα Πατήσια ή που μπορώ να το βρω.

----------


## mich83

ΑΛΥΣΙΔΑΣ	Κ. Παλαμά 3-5
ΑΘΗΝΑ	ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ
	Tηλ:210 2282699 , 210 2287099	Fax:210 2287899


 :Razz:

----------


## gkandir

Sorry Που δεν ικανοποιούμε με τίποτα  :Razz:  ΑΛΛΑ όπως βλέπουμε κι εδώ, είναι άλλο το κέντρο Αλυσίδα και άλλο το κέντρο Πατήσια. Εγώ ανήκω στο κέντρο Πατήσια.

Για να μη σας κρατάω στο μυστήριο απλώς προσπαθώ να υπολογίσω πολύ χονδρικά πόσο πιάνει η γραμμή μου.  :Wink:

----------


## yuk

Δεν έχει τόση σημασία πόσο μακριά είσαι από το κέντρο της Net One στην ευθεία, όσο το από που περνάει η γραμμή σου. 
Εγώ στην ευθεία είμαι στα 400 μέτρα, αλλά η γραμμή μου μέχρι να φτάσει εκεί καταλήγει να έχει μήκος 1.200 μέτρα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mich83

Ε όπως βλέπουμε κι εκεί είναι μετά την Αλεξάνδρας κάπου αριστερά οπότε κάπου στη πλατεία αμερικής  :Razz: 


Πάντως εδώ δεν έχει Ο.Τ.Ε. Πατησίων --> http://www.oteshop.gr/oteteleshops1....id=121&wid=383

----------


## gkandir

Μάλιστα. Thanks to all.  :Smile: 

Μάλλον κάπου εκεί στην Πλατεία Αμερικής θα είναι.

----------


## sdikr

> Ε όπως βλέπουμε κι εκεί είναι μετά την Αλεξάνδρας κάπου αριστερά οπότε κάπου στη πλατεία αμερικής 
> 
> 
> Πάντως εδώ δεν έχει Ο.Τ.Ε. Πατησίων --> http://www.oteshop.gr/oteteleshops1....id=121&wid=383




Off Topic


		Εκεί αναφέρει τα oteshop (τα εμπορίκα καταστήματα του ΟΤΕ δηλάδη)  δεν είναι απαραίτητα όλα και κέντρα  όπως  δεν αναφέρει και τα σκέτα κέντρα (αυτά που δεν έχουν εμπορική ιδιότητα)

----------


## akaloith

11/05 αιτηση για ανενεργο βροχο.
28/05 και ακομα περιμενω παραδοση γραμμης και φυσικα εχουμε και τη φορητοτητα να περιμενει.
Αρχιζω και απογοητευομαι γιατι 31/05 τελειωνει η dsl μου και συμφωνα με τα αρχικα λεγομενα τους θα ειχα σιγουρα ενεργοποιηθει ως 31/05
Πεμπτη τελιωνει η διορια, για να δουμε

----------


## haris_led

τον router στον έφεραν?

----------


## vagskarm

akaloith μην απογοητεύεσαι και μην σκας, σήμερα με πήραν για αποστολή εξοπλισμού, και αν δεις την υπογραφή μου είμαστε χρονικά παραπλήσιοι. Οπου νάναι θα σε πάρουν και σένα.

----------


## karavagos

> Μάλιστα. Thanks to all. 
> 
> Μάλλον κάπου εκεί στην Πλατεία Αμερικής θα είναι.


Ιεροσολύμων 30

----------


## akaloith

σορρυ ξαχαστηκα

11/05 αιτηση για ανενεργο βροχο.
22/05 *παραδωση εξοπλισμου.*
28/05 και ακομα περιμενω παραδοση γραμμης και φυσικα εχουμε και τη φορητοτητα να περιμενει.
Αρχιζω και απογοητευομαι γιατι 31/05 τελειωνει η dsl μου και συμφωνα με τα αρχικα λεγομενα τους θα ειχα σιγουρα ενεργοποιηθει ως 31/05
Πεμπτη τελιωνει η διορια, για να δουμε

Παντως στο 13860 δεν εχουν να μου πουν συγκεκριμενη ημερομηνια

----------


## aitos

καλησπέρα και απο μένα τον δύστηχο ....αναμένοντα  :Smile:    ( σαν παιδάκια κάνουμε που περιμένουν την νονά τους να φέρει το δώρο   :Smile:  :Smile: 

   14/5 : αίτηση 

   21/5 : εξοπλισμός 

   αρχές ιουνίου : πρόβλεψη ενεργοποίηση γραμής 

   αυτά μου ανέφεραν και εμένα για πλήρη ανενεργό βροχο , και μάλλον είναι παπραπλήσια χρονικά όρια για τους περισσότερους . μετά τις τεράστιες ταλαιπωρίες που πέρασα από άλλες εταιρίες .....απλώς είμαι και εγώ ένας ...ελπίζων απογοητευμένος   :Whistle: 

μόνο όταν χιονίζει βλέπει άσπρη μέρα το ..ellada   :ROFL:

----------


## akaloith

> σορρυ ξαχαστηκα
> 
> 11/05 αιτηση για ανενεργο βροχο.
> 22/05 *παραδωση εξοπλισμου.*
> 28/05 και ακομα περιμενω παραδοση γραμμης και φυσικα εχουμε και τη φορητοτητα να περιμενει.
> Αρχιζω και απογοητευομαι γιατι 31/05 τελειωνει η dsl μου και συμφωνα με τα αρχικα λεγομενα τους θα ειχα σιγουρα ενεργοποιηθει ως 31/05
> Πεμπτη τελιωνει η διορια, για να δουμε
> 
> Παντως στο 13860 δεν εχουν να μου πουν συγκεκριμενη ημερομηνια


μετα απο τηλεφωνο στο 13860 μου ειπαν οτι αυριο 30/05 θα επικοινωνησουν μαζι μου οι τεχνικοι για να κλεισουμε ραντεβου.
εγω ομως οτετζηδες δεν εχω δει καθολου, πρωτα δεν ερχονται καποια στιγμη οι οτετζηδες?
ζουμε σε παλια μονοκατοικια και δεν εχει κατανεμητη, εχει ενα χαλυβδινο κουτι στο τοιχο ψηλα στο υψος του πρωτου οροφου.
Οι οτετζηδες τι κανουν και οι τεχνικοι της νετone τι κανουν?
Δηλαδη εννοω τι δουλεια εχει ο καθενας να κανει?

----------


## tzampaman

> εγω ομως οτετζηδες δεν εχω δει καθολου, πρωτα δεν ερχονται καποια στιγμη οι οτετζηδες?
> ζουμε σε παλια μονοκατοικια και δεν εχει κατανεμητη, εχει ενα χαλυβδινο κουτι στο τοιχο ψηλα στο υψος του πρωτου οροφου.


Ωχ και εμένα έτσι είναι, ένα κουτάκι στο τοίχο πάνω από την εξώπορτα. Πως είναι ο κατανεμητής ακριβώς, λέτε να υπάρξει πρόβλημα??

----------


## akaloith

> Ωχ και εμένα έτσι είναι, ένα κουτάκι στο τοίχο πάνω από την εξώπορτα. Πως είναι ο κατανεμητής ακριβώς, λέτε να υπάρξει πρόβλημα??


οχι δε θα εχεις. καποτε που τα κτηρια δεν ηταν 6οροφα και ηταν μονοκατοικιες δε βαζαν κατανεμητες αλλα αυτα τα κουτια. Και μου ειπαν στη νετονε οτι οκ ειναι κατι φυσιολογικο και δε θα προκαλεσει προβληματα. Προφανως ο ανενεργος βροχος πρεπει να φτασει σε αυτο το κουτι απο το σπιτι σου

----------


## mich83

Έχει  συμβεί να έρθουν και να φύγουν επειδή είναι ψηλά και δεν είχαν σκάλα οπότε φρόντισε να έχουν πρόσβαση με κάποιο τρόπο (για καλό και για κακό).

----------


## tugito

Λοιπόν πήρα την netone από καρτοτηλέφωνο για να κανονισω να ερθει τεχνικός ν αμου το συνδέσει (καινουργια γραμμή και συνδεση χωρίς τίποτα ,πραγματικός χρόνος συνδεσης αν αφαιρέσουμε μια χοντρή μαλακία που εκανε ο οτε ειναι μια βδομάδα μόνο, μαζι με την μαλακία του οτε 2 βδομάδες ακριβώς). Το τρελό ειναι ότι τελείωσε η χρονοκάρτα μου γιατι ηταν αδεια και πριν προλάβω να ψάξω αν εχω αλλη χρονοκάρτα χτύπησε το καρτοτηλέφωνο! Ηταν απο την netone και με πήραν! Θεοι! Προσκυνώ.. μεχρι στιγμής τους έχω λατρέψει, ετσι και δω καμια αγγελία για τεχνικό support πάω ευθύς να κάνω συνέντευξη! Αυριο λοιπον το πρωί θα εχω ιντερνετ! ΟΛΕ!

----------


## mich83

Off Topic


		Εγώ γιατί όταν παίρνω σε καρτοτηλέφωνο δείχνει ότι μιλάει;;

----------


## tugito

Τι να πω! Εγώ τα έιδα όλα! Ημουν σε καρτοτηλέφωνο σε ψιλικατζίδικο μέσα. Σε κανονική συσκευή που παίρνει την κάρτα απότο πλαί. Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο..
Οπως και να χει μπράβο τους..

----------


## mich83

ΑΑ ναι αυτά θα δουλεύουν κανονικά! Εγώ εννοούσα τα καρτοτηλέφωνα στον δρόμο.

----------


## Sebu

> ΑΑ ναι αυτά θα δουλεύουν κανονικά! Εγώ εννοούσα τα καρτοτηλέφωνα στον δρόμο.




Off Topic


		Αυτα νομιζω εχουν αποκρυψη  :Wink:

----------


## npaolo1

Παιδιά τα μαντάτα δεν είναι καλα,και με ζώνουν τα φιδια.Διαβαζω πολλά προβλήματα από τους ενεργοποιημένους  χρηστές netone αλλά και από ένα γνωστό μου που ενεργοποιήθηκε πριν μια εβδομάδα και τρέχει και δεν φτανει,αφου δεν είδε καμία ουσιαστική βοήθεια από την εταιρία ,ζήτησε την βοήθεια ενός τεχνικού δικτύων(νομίζοντας ότι είναι πρόβλημα σοταρίσματος του ρουτερ)όπου του είπε ότι το όλο πράγμα είναι μια πατάτα της εταιριας,που προσπαθεί από ένα περιορισμένο μισθωμένο δίκτυο να δώσει σε πόλους

----------


## yuk

> Παιδιά τα μαντάτα δεν είναι καλα,και με ζώνουν τα φιδια.Διαβαζω πολλά προβλήματα από τους ενεργοποιημένους  χρηστές netone αλλά και από ένα γνωστό μου που ενεργοποιήθηκε πριν μια εβδομάδα και τρέχει και δεν φτανει,αφου δεν είδε καμία ουσιαστική βοήθεια από την εταιρία ,ζήτησε την βοήθεια ενός τεχνικού δικτύων(νομίζοντας ότι είναι πρόβλημα σοταρίσματος του ρουτερ)όπου του είπε ότι το όλο πράγμα είναι μια πατάτα της εταιριας,που προσπαθεί από ένα περιορισμένο μισθωμένο δίκτυο να δώσει σε πόλους


Χωρίς παρεξήγηση, η πατάτα είναι του φίλου σου, που έφερε έναν τεχνικό δικτύων να σετάρει έναν κλειδωμένο στο θέμα της σύνδεσης, router.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Και μετά αυτός ο άσχετος τεχνικός έχει και το θράσος να βγάζει πορίσματα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ²
Kαι κάτι άλλο συνάδελφοι, αντί να αναμεταδίδουμε ράδιο - αρβύλες, γιατί να μην γράφουμε τις ερωτήσεις και τους προβληματισμούς μας στο support φόρουμ της Net One;



Off Topic


		Tελικά τον έκανε σοτέ τον ρούτερ;  :Laughing:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Sebu

> Παιδιά τα μαντάτα δεν είναι καλα,και με ζώνουν τα φιδια.Διαβαζω πολλά προβλήματα από τους ενεργοποιημένους  χρηστές netone αλλά και από ένα γνωστό μου που ενεργοποιήθηκε πριν μια εβδομάδα και τρέχει και δεν φτανει,αφου δεν είδε καμία ουσιαστική βοήθεια από την εταιρία ,ζήτησε την βοήθεια ενός τεχνικού δικτύων(νομίζοντας ότι είναι πρόβλημα σοταρίσματος του ρουτερ)όπου του είπε ότι το όλο πράγμα είναι μια πατάτα της εταιριας,που προσπαθεί από ένα περιορισμένο μισθωμένο δίκτυο να δώσει σε πόλους


Αμα αρχισουμε ετσι να δεις εγω τι εχω ακουσει κατα της NetOne απο φιλους και γνωστους Οτετζηδες.

Και το θεμα ειναι οτι μου το λενε και ατομα που θελουν να με προστατεψουν.Και με σπρωχνουν ειτε στη 4νετ ειτε στον ΟΤΕ αλλα μακρια λεει απο τη NetOne.

Χωρις ομως επιχειρηματα και αποδειξεις ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να πειστω,απλα και μονο επειδη το συζητανε καποιοι παραγοντες,προισταμενοι στο Μεγαρο ή το Κτιριο της 3ης Σεπτεμβριου και το μεταδιδουν και στους απο κατω.

Ας μου δωσουν απτα στοιχεια και εγω να κραξω πρωτος.Ετσι ομως δεν γινεται.

Ας κραταμε μικρο καλαθι αλλα οχι και μπουλντοζα ετοιμη να ριξει λασπη  :Razz:

----------


## No-Name

Νομίζω ότι απτά στοιχεία για έναν πάροχο εαν προσφέρει τελικά υπηρεσία ή τρίχιες είναι οι ενεργοί συνδρομητές

----------


## Mars_Man

Καλησπέρα! Σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο απο NetOne και μου είπαν ότι το Α/Κ Περιστερίου που ανήκω είναι έτοιμο, οπότε έκανα τηλεφωνικά και την αίτηση και περιμένω να μου τη στείλουν με e-mail. Αναμονή...

----------


## Sebu

> Νομίζω ότι απτά στοιχεία για έναν πάροχο εαν προσφέρει τελικά υπηρεσία ή τρίχιες είναι οι ενεργοί συνδρομητές


Απτα στοιχεια για αυτα που εχω ακουσει και μου εχουν καταμαρτυρησει για να αποφυγω την NetOne θα ηταν και καποιες πιο τεχνικες αποδειξεις (δικτυο,εξοπλισμος,προσωπικο,ενεργο εταιρικο πελατολογειο).

Οι εμπειριες των ηδη ενεργοποιημενων δεν ειναι και οι καλυτερες δυνατες και αυτο με βαζει σε σκεψη.Αυτο που θα θελαμε ειναι εμπειριες εταιρικων που υποτιθεται οτι "κουραρει" 7 χρονια τωρα.Που ειναι οι εταιρικοι οοοεεοοοο???Αν οντως ηταν τοσο καλη απεναντι τους γιατι δεν τους αναφερει επισημα???Δεν θα ηταν η καλυτερη ζωντανη διαφημιση για αυτην???

Εκτος και αν δεν ηταν τοσο καλα τα πραγματα στο παρελθον και θελει αν αποφυγει τετοιες αναφορες.



Off Topic


		Μου αρεσει παντως που εκει πανω στο Μεγαρο και στην 3ης Σεπτεμβριου θεωρουν μονο σοβαρο και αξιο αντιπαλο τη 4νετ και λενε στον κοσμο αν φυγει απο αυτους να παει μονο στη 4νετ για να μην εχει μπλεξιματα.Παραξενα πραγματα απο τον ΟΤΕ  :Razz: . Τοσο πολυ μας νοιαζεται??

----------


## gkandir

> Καλησπέρα! Σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο απο NetOne και μου είπαν ότι το Α/Κ Περιστερίου που ανήκω είναι έτοιμο, οπότε έκανα τηλεφωνικά και την αίτηση και περιμένω να μου τη στείλουν με e-mail. Αναμονή...


Άψογο! Μια ημέρα πριν από την εκτιμώμενη ημερομηνία κάλυψης!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Astaroth7

> Απτα στοιχεια για αυτα που εχω ακουσει και μου εχουν καταμαρτυρησει για να αποφυγω την NetOne θα ηταν και καποιες πιο τεχνικες αποδειξεις (δικτυο,εξοπλισμος,προσωπικο,ενεργο εταιρικο πελατολογειο).
> 
> Οι εμπειριες των ηδη ενεργοποιημενων δεν ειναι και οι καλυτερες δυνατες και αυτο με βαζει σε σκεψη.Αυτο που θα θελαμε ειναι εμπειριες εταιρικων που υποτιθεται οτι "κουραρει" 7 χρονια τωρα.Που ειναι οι εταιρικοι οοοεεοοοο???Αν οντως ηταν τοσο καλη απεναντι τους γιατι δεν τους αναφερει επισημα???Δεν θα ηταν η καλυτερη ζωντανη διαφημιση για αυτην???
> 
> Εκτος και αν δεν ηταν τοσο καλα τα πραγματα στο παρελθον και θελει αν αποφυγει τετοιες αναφορες.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> ...


Και δεν σε παραξενεύει αυτή η συμπεριφορά έστω και λίγο?? για ποιό λόγο κάποιος υπάλληλος του ΟΤΕ να κατευθύνει πελάτες προς κάποια εταιρία(εδω Forthnet)?? Εμένα το μυαλό μου πάει στο πονηρό! Ότι όλο και κάποιο ποσοστό θα παίρνει από κάθε πελάτη που βάζει στην εκάστοτε εταιρία! Μπορεί βεβαια να είμαι εγώ πολυ καχύποπτος...αλλά δεν το νομίζω, γιατί πολύ απλά έτσι δουλεύουν τα πάντα στην Ελλάδα...μέσω λαδώματος :Thumb down:

----------


## amateur361

Γεια σας 
μετά από όσα διάβασα τόσες μέρες και ζύγισα τα υπέρ και τα κατά .. την έκανα και εγώ την αίτηση τηλεφωνικά, και εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά.. θα δούμε

----------


## tzampaman

Μόλις μίλησα με εξυπηρέτηση πελατών και μου είπε πήραν έγκριση από τον ΟΤΕ για νέο βρόχο και *το πολύ* (μου το τόνισε 3 φορές) σε 10 μέρες θα είμαι κομπλέ με εξοπλισμό!

----------


## akaloith

στο official forum παντως καποια ερωτηματα παραμενουν αναπαντητα.
περι λειτουργιας του mynetone
περι ταχυτητας συγχρονισμου
περι λαθων στη συνδεση
περι ταχυτητων που παιζουν πολυ.

Εγω συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα της τηλεφωνητριας που μιλησα εχθες θα με περναν σημερα για να κλεισουμε ραντεβου
Δε με πηραν αυτοι οποτε παιρνω εγω, με βαζει στην αναμονη ενας και μετα μου λεει πες μου σταθερο να σε παρουμε σε 5 λεπτα.
Εξακολουθουν να μη παιρνουν ξαναπαιρνω.
Τελικα ακουω το θα με παρουν οι τεχνικοι τηλεφωνο σημερα αυριο καποια στιγμη.
Εγω λοιπον σημερα τους περιμενα συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα της τηλεφωνητριας εχθες αλλα δε βλεπω να γινεται δουλεια οποτε τσαμπα περιμενα.

----------


## valen01

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα. Περιμένω την αποδέσμευση απο την VIVODI και κάνω στο καπάκι αίτηση για NEtone. Εϊναι κανείς απο Χαλάνδρι? ΑΠο το τηλ κέντρο μου είπαν οτι υπάρχουν θέσεις στο κέντρο Χαλανδρίου και οτι συνήθως πάιρνει μέγιστο 20 ημερολογιακές γι ανα ενεργοποιηθώ αρκεί να έχω αποδεσμευθεί απο τον άλλο πάροχο εντελώς.
 Ισχύει όντως κάτι τέτοιο γιατί με την VIVODI έχω συνθήσει να μιλάω σε ..... μήνες και όχι σε ημερολογιακές ημέρες  :Razz:

----------


## BARKOULETOS

> Αμα αρχισουμε ετσι να δεις εγω τι εχω ακουσει κατα της NetOne απο φιλους και γνωστους Οτετζηδες.
> 
> Και το θεμα ειναι οτι μου το λενε και ατομα που θελουν να με προστατεψουν.Και με σπρωχνουν ειτε στη 4νετ ειτε στον ΟΤΕ αλλα μακρια λεει απο τη NetOne.
> 
> Χωρις ομως επιχειρηματα και αποδειξεις ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να πειστω,απλα και μονο επειδη το συζητανε καποιοι παραγοντες,προισταμενοι στο Μεγαρο ή το Κτιριο της 3ης Σεπτεμβριου και το μεταδιδουν και στους απο κατω.
> 
> Ας μου δωσουν απτα στοιχεια και εγω να κραξω πρωτος.Ετσι ομως δεν γινεται.
> 
> Ας κραταμε μικρο καλαθι αλλα οχι και μπουλντοζα ετοιμη να ριξει λασπη


Aμα περιμενεις να ακουσεις τιποτα καλο απο τους Οτετζηδες σωθηκες... Εδω οτετζης εψησε εναν θειο mου να βαλει pstn 2χρονη και μετα να το κανει isdn για να μπορει να μιλαει ταυτοχρονα και στο τηλεφωνο... Του ελεγε οτι το isdn ειναι καλυτερο απο dsl.

Εδω εχουν βγαλει βρωμα οτι η Νετονε ειναι θυγατρικη του ΟΤΕ... :ROFL:  Τα εχουν κανει πανω τους που φευγουν ολοι οι πελατες πανικοβλητοι, και αν δεν υπηρχαν ανασταλτικοι παραγοντες (βλεπε βιβοντι, τρελας,) θα βλεπαμε ποσοι θα εμεναν τελικα στον ΟΤΕ...

Βεβαια απο την αλλη υπαρχει ακομα το ερωτημα τι θα γινει αμα γεμισουν οι γραμμες της Νετονε... :Whistle:

----------


## nocta

Εγώ πάντως είμαι ευχαριστημένος -μέχρι στιγμής πάντα- από τη Net One. παρέλαβα το modem σήμερα και αναμένω...

----------


## ZX1234R

Γειά σε όλους!!!

Το ΓΑΛΑΤΣΙ λέει ο wizard πως θα είναι (μάλλον) έτοιμο στις 4 Ιουνίου αλλά εγώ έστειλα την αίτηση σήμερα με ΦΑΞ. Έστειλα και ΦΑΞ διακοπής στην TELLAS και τώρα περιμένω. 



Off Topic


		το όνειρο μου να γίνω ο μεγαλύτερος seeder επιτέλους θα πραγματοποιηθεί!!!
	


 :One thumb up:

----------


## kx5

30/5 έστειλα τις αιτήσεις. Περιμένω ενεργοποίηση ανενεργού βρόχου και κατάργηση της γραμμής ΟΤΕ με μεταφορά του παλιού αριθμού στη netone. 
Για να δούμε πόσες μέρες θα κάνει.

Η Vivodi λήγει σε τέσσερις μέρες. Hurry up Netone  :Badmood:

----------


## akaloith

εγω παντως απο το helpdesk ειμαι απογοητευμενος!
προχθες τηλεφωνησα και μου λεει η τηλεφωνητρια οτι εχθες θα με επερναν οι τεχνικοι για να κανονισουμε ραντεβου
ολα καλα περιμενα εχθες τιποτα
Τους πηρα 3 τηλεφωνα, ποτε δε καταφερα να μιλησω με τεχνικο
Αφησα το κινητο μου κανεις δε με πηρε οσο και αν μου λεγαν τα αντιθετα
Σημερα παιρνω τηλεφωνο φυσικα παλι δε μπορεσα να μιλησω με τεχνικο, μιλησα με μια "υπευθυνη".
Ζητησε το κινητο μου με την υποσχεση οτι θα με παρει, φυσικα ποτε δε με πηρε!

Με κοροιδευουν κανονικοτατα! 3 φορες εχουν ζητησει το κινητο μου και καμια δεν το εχουν χρησιμοποιησει
και φυσικα ουτε μια φορα καταφερα να μιλησω με τεχνικο.
Υποτιθεται εχθες θα συνδεοταν η γραμμη και πλεον σημερα μου λενε η γραμμη σας ειναι προς κατασκευη!!!!!!
Και η αιτηση εχει φυγει απο τα χερια μου 11/05!!!
Λυπαμαι πολυ, μονο το ρουτερ ξεραν να φερουν νωρις νωρις για να παρουν τα 50.

----------


## nredpap

Επειδή πλέον είμαι ενεργοποιημένος χρήστης, για να κλείσω τη συμμετοχή μου εδώ, απλά να αναφέρω οτι μου είχαν πει πιθανή ημερομηνία 4/6 και τελικά ήρθαν στις 30/5, τρεις εργάσιμες νωρίτερα. Δεν ξέρω akaloith τι γίνεται με σένα, μάλλον κάνε καμιά προσευχή και ξαναπροσπάθησε προς το απογευματάκι. Νομίζω οτι μετά τις 4-5 θα βρεις κάποιον τεχνικό διαθέσιμο...καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθεια

----------


## yuk

nredpap, ακόμα στα 10.046 κλειδώνεις; Δοκίμασε ένα ON/OFF τον ρούτερ μήπως συγχρονίσει κανονικά.  :Wink:

----------


## nredpap

Χα, yuk η πλάκα είναι οτι μου έκανες την ερώτηση όταν άλλαζα το προφίλ να βάλω τα στοιχεία 10240/1024, χωρίς όμως να τσεκάρω το ρούτερ μου, επειδη είδα εσένα να συχρονίζεις σωστά που είσαι και εσύ Καλλιθέα. Λοιπον έκανα ον/οφφ τον ρούτερ και...ειμαι 10046/1023. Για άλλες διευκρινίσεις, πάμε στους ενεργοποιημένους να συζητήσουμε γιατί οι υπόλοιποι εδώ θα μας σκοτώσουν :Razz:

----------


## penetrator

Πιθανόν να μην γίνει σε όλους αυτόματα αλλά σε ομάδες και να πρέπει να περιμένεις 1-2 μέρες. Μην αγχόνεσαι  :Smile:

----------


## akaloith

αφου τους επριξα στα τηλεφωνα εχουμε τα εξης δεδομενα:
Η ημερομηνια που σταλθηκε η αιτηση στον οτε πηγε στις 16/05 απο 15/05 που ειπαν στην αρχη  (εγω τους την εστειλα 11/05 12:00 μεσημερι και τοτε μου λεγαν οτι η πρωτη εργασιμη θεωρειται η 11/05......) Μετα ειπαν οτι η πρωτη εργασιμη ειναι οταν σταλθει στον οτε...
Αν αφαιρεσουμε και την 28/05 οι 13 εργασιμες συμπληρωνονται τη δευτερα 04/06
Παντως εχω να αναφερω τα εξης φαουλ:
1)αφησα σε 3 διαφορετικα ατομα το κινητο μου, αφου μου το ζητησαν και κανεις δεν με πηρε πισω. Απορω γιατι το ζητουσαν
2)προχθες απο το 13860 μου ειπε μια κοπελια οτι θα με παρουν τηλεφωνο για ραντεβου οι τεχνικοι την επομενη μερα
3)Στην αρχη ο υπεθυνος του helpdesk μου ειπε ξεκαθαρα οτι 31/05 θα ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος και δεν θα μεινω στιγμη χωρις dsl (μιας που 31/05 ληγει η οτενετ μου)
4)Στην αρχη λεγαν οτι οι εργασιμες μετρανε απο τοτε που λαμβανουν την αιτηση, μετα αλλαξε και εγινε απο τοτε που φτανει η αιτηση στον οτε.

Anyway παρολες τις διαβεβαιωσεις στην αρχη οτι δε θα μεινω χωρις νετ θα μεινω 4 μερες και βλεπουμε.
Παταω μια παυση προς το παρον, δεχομαι τα δεδομενα και ας αλλαξαν οσο περνουσαν οι μερες και περιμενω νεα τους χωρις να τους πριζω αλλο προς το παρον, ουτε εσας

----------


## penetrator

Προφανός έλεγαν ότι μετράνε μέρες από τη στιγμή που θα κάνεις την αίτηση αφού ήταν δεδομένο ότι θα έφευγε αυθημερών η αίτηση για οτε. Στην πραγματικότητα και σύμφωνα με το RUO ο οτε είναι αυτός που έχει αυτήν την προθεσμία για παράδοση της γραμμής.

----------


## No-Name

Και ο πάροχος είναι υποχρεωμένος να τη στείλει εντός 5 εργάσιμων αλλιώς τρώει άκυρο

----------


## akpe

Μόλις έκανα κ εγώ αίτηση στη NetOne  :Smile: 

Γιά να δούμε...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Grand

> αφου τους επριξα στα τηλεφωνα εχουμε τα εξης δεδομενα:
> Η ημερομηνια που σταλθηκε η αιτηση στον οτε πηγε στις 16/05 απο 15/05 που ειπαν στην αρχη (εγω τους την εστειλα 11/05 12:00 μεσημερι και τοτε μου λεγαν οτι η πρωτη εργασιμη θεωρειται η 11/05......) Μετα ειπαν οτι η πρωτη εργασιμη ειναι οταν σταλθει στον οτε...
> Αν αφαιρεσουμε και την 28/05 οι 13 εργασιμες συμπληρωνονται τη δευτερα 04/06
> Παντως εχω να αναφερω τα εξης φαουλ:
> 1)αφησα σε 3 διαφορετικα ατομα το κινητο μου, αφου μου το ζητησαν και κανεις δεν με πηρε πισω. Απορω γιατι το ζητουσαν
> 2)προχθες απο το 13860 μου ειπε μια κοπελια οτι θα με παρουν τηλεφωνο για ραντεβου οι τεχνικοι την επομενη μερα
> 3)Στην αρχη ο υπεθυνος του helpdesk μου ειπε ξεκαθαρα οτι 31/05 θα ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος και δεν θα μεινω στιγμη χωρις dsl (μιας που 31/05 ληγει η οτενετ μου)
> 4)Στην αρχη λεγαν οτι οι εργασιμες μετρανε απο τοτε που λαμβανουν την αιτηση, μετα αλλαξε και εγινε απο τοτε που φτανει η αιτηση στον οτε.
> 
> ...


 
Βρε akaloith δεν σε καταλαβαίνω , όλο παράπονα είσαι μαζί τους . Εγώ πήρα σήμερα τηλέφωνο για ενημέρωση και τους βρήκα αμέσως . Χαλάρωσε λίγο. Στο φινάλε στο χέρι του κάθε συνδρομητή είναι να διαλέξει τον ISP του . Αν είναι τόσο χάλια όσο λες γιατί δεν κανεις αιτηση αλλου ??.

----------


## aitos

και εγω εχω παραπονα απο την NETONE  :Smile:  
1.- Τους βρισκω Παντα στο τηλεφωνο 
2.- Μου απαντανε ευγενεστατα και προθυμα σε Ολλες τις ερωτησεις μου 
4.- Κατα 99,9 ειναι έτοιμη η συνδεση μου ( μου δωσανε και το δικο τους αριθμο 211220 κλπ ) στην τελευταια σημερινη επικοινωνια . 

  Τωρα θα μου πειτε τι Παραπονα εχω μετα απο τα ανωτερω ??...

  ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ Και βεβαια εχω .....Νοιωθω οτι με δουλευουν , οταν τους συγγρινω με το πολυμηνο δουλεμα και απαξιωση που εφαγα απο τους ΑΛΛΟΥΣ   :Worthy:  :Worthy: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  
     ΕΙΔΑΤΕ που η κοροιδια μας εγινε βιωμα και απορουμε με την πρωτογνωρη συμπεριφορα της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ  ?  :Smile:

----------


## mich83

Πες το ψέμματα..  :Razz:

----------


## bilia

Σημερα εκανα την αιτηση κι εγω και μου ειπαν οτι "ο χρονος μετραει" απο την στιγμη που θα το στειλουν στον Οτε ,δηλαδη την Δευτερα

----------


## Avvocato

Λοιπον κυριοι σημερα θα κανω το πρωτο σοβαρο παραπονο κατα της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ.

Αναφερω το ιστορικο, για να καταλαβετε το τι εχει συμβει.
Πριν 2 εβδομαδες περιπου με ενημερωσαν οτι ο ΟΤΕ θα εφερνε τον βρογχο σπιτι μου την Τεταρτη 16 του μηνα. Δεδομενου ομως του οτι ηταν η απεργεια κανενας οτετζης δεν φανηκε.
Την επομενη πεμπτη 24 του μηνα εκανε την εμφανιση του ο Οτετζης και εφερε επιτελους τον βρογχο, ασχετως αν στην Νετονε δεν ειχαν ιδεα για το τι ειχε απογινει. παω λοιπον την ιδια ημερα απο εκει και παραλαμβανω τον εξοπλισμο και περιμενω τηλεφωνο τους για ραντεβου με τον τεχνικο και ενεργοποιηση. Την τεταρτη 30 του μηνα τους τηλεφωνω για να δω γιατι κανεις δεν επικοινωνησε μαζι μου και μου λεει ενας τηλεφωνητης οτι ειμαι προγραμματισμενος να ενεργοπιηθω στις 31. Εχτες Πεμπτη 31 του μηνα τους τηλεφωνω και μου λενε πως τοτε τους ενημερωσε ο ΟΤΕ για την κατασκευη του βρογχου και πως θα δωσουν σε προτεραιοτητα σε καποιον τεχνικο την ειδοποιηση να ερθει και να με συνδεσει, αν και δεν το ελεγε με σιγουρια γιατι τα ραντεβου τους ηταν ειδη κλεισμενα. Αν παει ετσι η ιστορια δηλαδη, ουτε αυτο το Σαββατοκυριακο θα εχω συνδεθει και θα παει απο την ερχομενη δευτερα και αν.
Δεν ξερω γιατι συμβαινει αυτο το ψιλομπαχαλο, αλλα σιγουρα δεν συμβαδιζει με την μεχρι προτεινος καλη εικονα.
Να επισημανω δε πως εχω κανει αιτηση απο τους πρωτους στις 16 του Απριλη αν θυμαμαι καλα.

----------


## rdaniel

χμ ... κι εγώ έχω να αναφέρω κάτι ανάλογο. Είχα πάρει ημερομηνία πιθανής ενεργοποίησης 1/6, είχα παραλάβει τον εξοπλισμό πριν 10 μέρες περίπου, την Παρασκευή 25/5 με  κάλεσαν να μου πουν ότι έχει ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία από την πλευρά τους (αριθμοδότηση) και θα ενεργοποιούμουν σε λίγο. Τους κάλεσα και ρώτησα πως θα γίνει αυτό αφού δεν έχει έρθει κανείς για να κάνει μικτονόμηση (είναι νέος βρόχος) και μου είπαν θα καλέσουν αυτή την εβδομάδα.

Την Πέμπτη 31/5 παίρνω πάλι τηλέφωνο και με ενημερώνουν ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει δώσει ημερομηνία 4/6 για παράδοση του βρόχου, οπότε θα με καλέσουν τότε για την μικτονόμηση. Δηλαδή υπάρχει μια "διολίσθηση" ελαφριά, που δεν με χαροποιεί ακριβώς, αλλά είμαι διατεθειμένος να περιμένω λίγο ακόμη. Θα προτιμούσα όμως να αντιμετωπιστεί όντως το θέμα μέσα στην εβδομάδα που έρχεται, μια και έχω κάνει αίτηση 3/5.

Αυτά, και ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά, γιατί οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις από την εταιρεία είναι καλές και θα είναι κρίμμα να απογοητευτούμε ΚΑΙ από την NetOne. Δεν το πιστεύω, πάντως  :One thumb up:

----------


## limf(x)

> Λοιπον κυριοι σημερα θα κανω το πρωτο σοβαρο παραπονο κατα της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ.
> 
> Αναφερω το ιστορικο, για να καταλαβετε το τι εχει συμβει.
> Πριν 2 εβδομαδες περιπου με ενημερωσαν οτι ο ΟΤΕ θα εφερνε τον βρογχο σπιτι μου την Τεταρτη 16 του μηνα. Δεδομενου ομως του οτι ηταν η απεργεια κανενας οτετζης δεν φανηκε.
> Την επομενη πεμπτη 24 του μηνα εκανε την εμφανιση του ο Οτετζης και εφερε επιτελους τον βρογχο, ασχετως αν στην Νετονε δεν ειχαν ιδεα για το τι ειχε απογινει. παω λοιπον την ιδια ημερα απο εκει και παραλαμβανω τον εξοπλισμο και περιμενω τηλεφωνο τους για ραντεβου με τον τεχνικο και ενεργοποιηση. Την τεταρτη 30 του μηνα τους τηλεφωνω για να δω γιατι κανεις δεν επικοινωνησε μαζι μου και μου λεει ενας τηλεφωνητης οτι ειμαι προγραμματισμενος να ενεργοπιηθω στις 31. Εχτες Πεμπτη 31 του μηνα τους τηλεφωνω και μου λενε πως τοτε τους ενημερωσε ο ΟΤΕ για την κατασκευη του βρογχου και πως θα δωσουν σε προτεραιοτητα σε καποιον τεχνικο την ειδοποιηση να ερθει και να με συνδεσει, αν και δεν το ελεγε με σιγουρια γιατι τα ραντεβου τους ηταν ειδη κλεισμενα. Αν παει ετσι η ιστορια δηλαδη, ουτε αυτο το Σαββατοκυριακο θα εχω συνδεθει και θα παει απο την ερχομενη δευτερα και αν.
> Δεν ξερω γιατι συμβαινει αυτο το ψιλομπαχαλο, αλλα σιγουρα δεν συμβαδιζει με την μεχρι προτεινος καλη εικονα.
> Να επισημανω δε πως εχω κανει αιτηση απο τους πρωτους στις 16 του Απριλη αν θυμαμαι καλα.


Το θέμα ειναι οτι *γενικα* η netone έχει δείξει εναν άλλο δρόμο,αυτο του σεβασμού και της ενημέρωσης του πελάτη και οτι *γενικα* στον τομέα εξυπηρέτησης η ισχύουσα πελατειακή βάση της εταιρίας ειναι ικανοποιημένη :Wink: 
Είναι σιγουρο οτι σε καποιες περιπτώσεις (πχ την δική σου) τα πράγματα θα είναι διαφορετικά.Αλλά ακόμα και αν ευθύνεται η netone (διότι απο την περιγραφή σου δεν καταλήγω με σιγουριά σε αυτο) για τις καθυστερήσεις που αναφέρεις δεν προκειται για γενικο φαινόμενο καθόσον ειδικα στο θέμα της ενεργοποιησης πιστεύω οτι ειναι ιδιαιτερα γρήγορη  :One thumb up: (για full llu πάντα).

πάντα φιλικά,  :Smile:

----------


## Avvocato

Δεν διαφωνω οτι ειναι γρηγορη στις ενεργοποιησεις της. Το αντιθετο μαλιστα, εχει βαλει τα γυαλια σε πολλους.

Απλα στην περιπτωση μου και ισως και του αλλου φιλου παραπανω εχει γινει καποιο ψιλομπερδεμα το οποιο δεν ξερω που οφειλεται. Ισως να φταιει και ο πΟΤΕ , ισως και το συστημα διαχειρισης τους, δεν ξερω. Εγω απλα το αωαφερω σαν παραπονο και αναμενω.

Ειναι παντως η μοναδικη φορα επειτα απο πολλους μηνες που πιστευω θα συνδεθω αμεσως μεσα στις επομενες μερες. Εμενα δεν με στεναχωρει να περιμενω μερικες μερες για να ενεργοποιηθω, απλα με νοιαζει να μου πει καποιος ακριβως το ποτε θα γινει αυτο. Αυτος αλλωστε ηταν και ο πρωταρχικος λογος για τον οποιο επελεξα την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και οχι αλλη εταιρεια.

----------


## vagskarm

Δεν είναι μόνο γρήγορη στις ενεργοποιήσεις αλλά έχει και υπεύθυνη συμπεριφορά στους αιτηθέντες. Εγώ περίμενα χθες τον κούριερ με τον εξοπλισμό, αλλά δεν ήρθε. Μετά την λήξη της ώρας αναμονής πήρα στο cc και ενημέρωσα για το τι συνέβη. Γνωρίζω βέβαια ότι δεν φέρει ευθύνη η NetOne για το λάθος του κούριερ. Είκοσι λεπτά μετά το τηλεφώνημα δέχθηκα τηλέφωνο από τον κούριερ (για να με ενημερώσει, είπε) ότι δεν μπόρεσαν χθες αλλά θα τον φέρουν σήμερα. Απ' ότι συμπέρανα μάλλον τον πήραν τηλέφωνο από την NetOne  και του έβαλαν χέρι, και μετά με πήρε να με ενημερώσει. Αν ήταν εντάξει θα με είχε πάρει νωρίτερα.

Σημειώστε πριν πάρω την NetOne δοκίμασα να πάρω στο τηλέφωνο του κούριερ (το είχα στιε εισερχόμενες στο κινητό μου, όπου με είχαν πάρει αυτοί) αλλά είχαν κλείσει.

Το post αυτό δεν το γράφω για να " βάλω χέρι" στην εταιρεία κούριερ (άλλωστε δεν με χαλάει μια μέρα καθυστέρηση) αλλά για να δείξω την σωστή αντίδραση της NetOne, παρ'όλο που τους μίλησα ευγενέστατα και χωρίς γκρίνιες.

----------


## tolism30

Καλημέρα και από εμένα. Έκανα αίτηση στις 11-5-07 τον εξοπλισμό τον παρέλαβα την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα και χτές με κάλεσαν να μου δώσουν τα τηλεφωνικά μου νούμερα. Μήπως κανείς γνωρίζει πότε θα με καλέσουν οι τεχνικοί (με βάση την δικιά σας εμπειρία);
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## yuk

Μέχρι 13 εργάσιμες θέλει ο ΟΤΕ για τη κατασκευή του βρόχου. Από την ημέρα κατασκευής, υπολόγισε μέχρι και 2 μέρες για να ενημερώσει το σύστημα. Από την ενημερώση του συστήματος μέχρι και 2 μέρες για να έρθουν οι τεχνικοί της Νet One. Αν έχεις ζητήσει φορητότητα αυτή μπορεί να καθυστερήσει λίγες μέρες παραπάνω, αλλά μπορείς να ενεργοποιηθείς και να σου συνδέσουν το παλιό νούμερο αργότερα.

----------


## Avvocato

Τελικα σημερα με συνδεσαν και η γραμμη πεταει.

Φτου μην την ματιασω.

Γκρινιαξα κι εγω λιγο και η δουλεια εγινε 1000%.

Ελπιζω να συνεχισει ετσι χωρις προβληματα.

Ευχαριστω πολυ ΝΕΤΟΝΕ  :One thumb up:

----------


## akaloith

δεν γκρινιαζω χωρις λογο
Απλα συμφωνα με τις διαβεβαιωσεις υπευθυνου δεν θα εμενα καθολου χωρις dsl και απο σημερα ειμαι με isdn συνδεση τελικα!. Οποτε το νωριτερο που μπορω να συνδεθω ειναι απο δευτερα, και βλεπουμε
Και επισης μετα απο λαθος τους που παραδεχτηκαν καποια στο helpdesk ειπε οτι θα κλεισω ραντεβου με τους τεχνικους τη πεμπτη ενω ο βροχος ακομα και σημερα ειναι προς κατασκευη!

Γνωριζω οτι με τη πλειοψηφια των παροχων  η μειοψηφια των ενεργοποιησεων παει καλα αλλα αυτο δε σημαινει οτι στη νετονε δεν υπαρχει και η μειοψηφια που ΔΕΝ παει καλα.

Οι ειρωνιες δε νομιζω οτι βοηθανε πουθενα. Η λαθος πληροφορηση απο την εταιρια προς εμενα υπηρξε και δε νομιζω καποιος να ηταν ευχαριστημενος γι αυτο

----------


## yuk

Αφού δεν έχει παραδωθεί ακόμα ο βρόχος, τι φταίει η Net One;  :Thinking:

----------


## haris_led

> Αφού δεν έχει παραδωθεί ακόμα ο βρόχος, τι φταίει η Net One;


ακριβώς με το ίδιο σκεπτικό σου απαντάω:

*και εμείς οι καταναλωτές τι φταίμε?*

να κόψει το λαιμό της η netone να έχει τη γραμμή στην ώρα που είπε.
υ.γ. σοβαρά μιλάω. δεν πρέπει να σας απασχολεί το διαδικαστικό μεταξύ του isp και του οτε. αυτό είναι δικιά τους δουλειά και γι αυτό στην αίτηση που κάνουμε τους δίνουμε εξουσιοδότηση να συνεργαστούν με τον οτε.
έχουμε μπουχτίσει από δικαιολογίες του στυλ φταίει ο οτε.
κάνε κάτι εφόσον φταίει.

----------


## yuk

O OTE είναι υποχρέωμενος να παραδώσει τον νέο βρόχο μέσα σε 13 εργάσιμες εκτός και αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. 
Αν η Net One έδωσε μια οριστική ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης κουκουρούκου, τότε φταίει. 
Αν έδωσε μια ενδεικτική ημερομηνία, τότε καλά θα κάνουμε να ηρεμήσουμε και να τους αφήσουμε και τους δυο να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους.

----------


## lewton

Εμένα ευτυχώς μου άφησαν μήνυμα στον τηλεφωνητή ότι θα αργήσει λίγες μέρες ακόμα η γραμμή μου από τον ΟΤΕ.
Η ημερομηνία που μου είχαν δώσει από τα μέσα του Μαΐου ήταν η 1η Ιουνίου, η οποία ήταν ό,τι χειρότερο, αφού μετά θα έπρεπε να πληρώσω και το πάγιο της Net One και της Vivodi για όλον τον Ιούνιο.
Καλύτερα να περάσουν λίγες μέρες ακόμα, και να ενεργοποιηθώ γύρω στις 15-20 του Ιουνίου.
Βέβαια, αν φτάσουμε στις 20 Ιουνίου και δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί, τότε θα αναθεωρήσω την όλη στάση μου απέναντι στην εταιρία.  :Wink:

----------


## yuk

Off Topic





> Καλύτερα να περάσουν λίγες μέρες ακόμα, και να ενεργοποιηθώ γύρω στις 15-20 του Ιουνίου.


Κάποιος περιμένει να περιμένει να περάσει η μπόρα και να έρθει μετά μέσα στη χλίδα...  :Razz:

----------


## lewton

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Κάποιος περιμένει να περιμένει να περάσει η μπόρα και να έρθει μετά μέσα στη χλίδα...


Ειλικρινά όχι.
Ο λόγος είναι πολύ πιο ταπεινός: να μην πληρώσω ολόκληρο το μήνα και στις δύο εταιρίες.

----------


## GeoGeo

Μετά απο πολύμηνη ταλαιπωρία με την VIVODI, έκανα και εγώ αίτηση στην NetOne στις 30/5/2007 μετά απο ενημέρωση τους , ότι πλέον έχουν διαθεσιμότητα στο Γαλάτσι.

Είμαι σε αναμονή του Fax της αίτησης (μάλλον θα σταλεί σήμερα) για να αρχίσω να μετράω (ελπίζω αντίστροφα) για την ρημάδα την γραμμή μου

----------


## vagskarm

Κι εγώ παρέλαβα εξοπλισμό χθες και σήμερα το πρωι παρήγγειλα και ένα ups για να βάλω επάνω τον ρούτερ και το ασύρματο, νάμαι έτοιμος για την μετάβαση.

----------


## penetrator

@lewton: Γιατί δε δίνει κανά ψιλό στο γείτονα με το wifi να σου δώσει λίγο internet μέχρι να σε συνδέσει η netone, ώστε να κόψεις την vivodi; Άσε που μπορεί η vivodi να αργήσει να σου κόψει την γραμμή. Εγώ της ζήτησα 3-4 μέρες πρίν το τέλος του μήνα διακοπή και μου την διέκοψαν 9 του μήνα, αφού είχα ήδη συνδεθεί με netone και αφού τους πήρα 2-3 φορές τηλέφωνο.

----------


## lewton

> @lewton: Γιατί δε δίνει κανά ψιλό στο γείτονα με το wifi να σου δώσει λίγο internet μέχρι να σε συνδέσει η netone, ώστε να κόψεις την vivodi; Άσε που μπορεί η vivodi να αργήσει να σου κόψει την γραμμή. Εγώ της ζήτησα 3-4 μέρες πρίν το τέλος του μήνα διακοπή και μου την διέκοψαν 9 του μήνα, αφού είχα ήδη συνδεθεί με netone και αφού τους πήρα 2-3 φορές τηλέφωνο.


Είναι στην άλλη πολυκατοικία. Ούτε την πόρτα του δε μπορώ να βρω.  :Razz: 
Σοβαρά τώρα, δε μπορώ να κόψω τη Vivodi επειδή αν την κόψω θα χαθεί το νούμερο. Για να το πάρει η Net One, θα πρέπει να είμαι ενεργός πελάτης όταν το ζητήσει.
Aλλιώς δε με ένοιαζε να μείνω 5-10 μέρες χωρίς ADSL. Τι το έχουμε το τζάμπα WiFi της Forthnet και της Altec;

----------


## Mars_Man

lewton, έχω 1 Crypto USB F300 αν ενδιαφέρεσαι. Επειδή είσαι συνforumίτης θα στο δώσω με την εξευτελίστική τιμή τών 10 Ευρώ! Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι ρίξε ενα pm.

----------


## jimaras

γεια!να ρωτησω εγω κατι???σε 2 μηνες ληγει η συμβαση μου με οτενετ!απο ταχυτητες τι λεει η netone??πραγματικα δεν εχω καταλαβει!!!λεει η οχι???

----------


## penetrator

Σε σύγκριση με otenet? Σα να συγκρίνεις Ferrari με Nissan.

----------


## jimaras

ok ρε παιδια αλλα πειτε μου ποιος εχει την ferrari και ποιος τo nissan(μεταξυ μας ποτε δεν αγορασα ιαπωνεζικο αμαξι)

----------


## A_gamer

> ok ρε παιδια αλλα πειτε μου ποιος εχει την ferrari και ποιος τo nissan(μεταξυ μας ποτε δεν αγορασα ιαπωνεζικο αμαξι)


Η ΝΕΤ ΟΝΕ έχει τη Φεράρι, η ΠΟΤΕnet είναι πολύ κατώτερή της στην ταχύτητα.

----------


## haris_led

> Η ΝΕΤ ΟΝΕ έχει τη Φεράρι, η ΠΟΤΕnet είναι πολύ κατώτερή της στην ταχύτητα.


αυτά όσον αφορά την ταχύτητα που ανεβοκατεβάζεις.

αν το πάρεις ανάλογα με την ταχύτητα που ενεργοποιείσαι, αντιστρέφονται ακριβώς οι παρομοιώσεις  :Wink:

----------


## Avvocato

> αυτά όσον αφορά την ταχύτητα που ανεβοκατεβάζεις.
> 
> αν το πάρεις ανάλογα με την ταχύτητα που ενεργοποιείσαι, αντιστρέφονται ακριβώς οι παρομοιώσεις


Χαρη η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ομως ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη η μοναδικη εταιρεια που σε συνδεει σε χρονικο οριο μικροτερο ακομη κι απο αυτο του μηνα, σε σχεση με οποιονδηποτε αλλο παροχο πλην ΟΤΕ.

Κι αυτο ειναι που την εκανε αμεσως να κερδισει την εκτιμιση μας.

----------


## haris_led

> Χαρη η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ομως ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη η μοναδικη εταιρεια που σε συνδεει σε χρονικο οριο μικροτερο ακομη κι απο αυτο του μηνα, σε σχεση με οποιονδηποτε αλλο παροχο πλην ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Κι αυτο ειναι που την εκανε αμεσως να κερδισει την εκτιμιση μας.


Εμένα μισό μήνα προσπαθούσαν να στείλουν την αίτηση στο w-crm και δεν ήξεραν λόγο που τους απέρριπτε, *ακόμα και αν είχε διαγραφεί η προηγούμενη αίτηση από τελλας*.
Και το λέω επειδή ξέρω ότι είχε διαγραφεί, το είχα δει στην καρτέλα του λογαριασμού μου, στο κατάστημα του οτε ζωγράφου.
Επιπλέον να πω ότι ο οτετζής που μίλησα στο 134 για connx εκείνη τη στιγμή που μίλησα πέρασε τσουπ την αίτηση χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Εμένα μια φορά με κορόιδευαν  :Smile: 

Θα σας πω ένα πράγμα και να το θυμάστε για αρκετό καιρό ακόμα.
*Όλα θα πηγαίνουν καλά μέχρι να στραβώσει κάτι.*
Έτσι και στραβώσει, την στρουμφίσατε.

----------


## tugito

> αυτά όσον αφορά την ταχύτητα που ανεβοκατεβάζεις.
> 
> αν το πάρεις ανάλογα με την ταχύτητα που ενεργοποιείσαι, αντιστρέφονται ακριβώς οι παρομοιώσεις


Haris_led απλά ήσουν ατυχος. Εμένα πήρε 3 μέρες ουσιαστικά (απίστευτο το ξέρω), απλά έλειπα εγώ ,γιναν και κάτι λάθη γκαντεμιές και συνδέθηκα 2 βδομάδες μετά την αιτησή μου. Αλλοι που ξέρω έχουν ενα μέσο ορο 10-15 ημερών. Μαλλον ατυχος ήσουν.

----------


## haris_led

> Haris_led απλά ήσουν ατυχος. Εμένα πήρε 3 μέρες ουσιαστικά (απίστευτο το ξέρω), απλά έλειπα εγώ ,γιναν και κάτι λάθη γκαντεμιές και συνδέθηκα 2 βδομάδες μετά την αιτησή μου. Αλλοι που ξέρω έχουν ενα μέσο ορο 10-15 ημερών. Μαλλον ατυχος ήσουν.


ποιός είπε ότι μιλάμε εδώ για τύχη?
ή κάνεις τη δουλειά σου σωστά, ή δεν την κάνεις.
στη δική μου περίπτωση απλά δεν την έκαναν.
με συγχωρείς αλλά δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με τύχη  :Smile:

----------


## tugito

Ομως βγάζεις συμπεράσματα χωρίς βάση. Αυτοι λένε ότι για κάποιο λόγο δεν πήγαινε η αίτηση κι εσύ λες ότι σε κοροιδεύανε.. Μεγάλο θέμα. Μπορεί κι όλας, δεν γινεται να ειναι τέλειοι σε όλα. Παντως γενικά ειναι ότι καλύτερο μέχρι στιγμής, μεχρι να στραβώσει όπως λες κι εσύ.

----------


## Avvocato

> Εμένα μισό μήνα προσπαθούσαν να στείλουν την αίτηση στο w-crm και δεν ήξεραν λόγο που τους απέρριπτε, *ακόμα και αν είχε διαγραφεί η προηγούμενη αίτηση από τελλας*.
> Και το λέω επειδή ξέρω ότι είχε διαγραφεί, το είχα δει στην καρτέλα του λογαριασμού μου, στο κατάστημα του οτε ζωγράφου.
> Επιπλέον να πω ότι ο οτετζής που μίλησα στο 134 για connx εκείνη τη στιγμή που μίλησα πέρασε τσουπ την αίτηση χωρίς πρόβλημα.
> Εμένα μια φορά με κορόιδευαν 
> 
> Θα σας πω ένα πράγμα και να το θυμάστε για αρκετό καιρό ακόμα.
> *Όλα θα πηγαίνουν καλά μέχρι να στραβώσει κάτι.*
> Έτσι και στραβώσει, την στρουμφίσατε.


Χαρη ποιος λες οτι σε κοροιδευε ????

Εμενα απο την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ με επερναν καθε μερα τηλεφωνο οταν εφαγε reject απο τον ΟΤΕ η αιτηση μου για νεο ανενεργο βρογχο.

Μαλιστα μου εστηλαν και screenshot με τις βλακειες που απαντουσε ο ΟΤΕ. Με λιγη πιεση στον ΟΤΕ και τυχη καταφεραμε και σημερα εχω γραμμη.

Πιστευω πως και στην περιπτωση σου, κατι παρομοιο θα εχει συμβει απο μεριας ΟΤΕ. Λες στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ να μην θελουν πελατες???? Καποιος αλλος 1000% τους εχει καθυστερισει εσκεμενα και φυσικα καταλαβες για ποιον ΟΤΕ μιλαω.

Γιατι δεν ζυταγεσ νεα γραμμη να εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο, το νουμερο του ΟΤΕ το εκοβες αργοτερα οταν μαθαιναν οι φιλοι και οι γνωστοι σου το νεο σου νουμερο. Εμενα χρειαστικε να περασουν 3 μερες για να με περνει το 80% των ατομων πουν εχει το τηλεφωνο μου στο νεο νουμερο.

----------


## No-Name

Θα ήθελα να δώ τα screenshot πάντως για να καταλάβω κατα πόσο η netone σε ενημέρωσε από το σύστημα wcrm η από δικό της

----------


## akaloith

ειχα φτιαξει ενα ωραιο κειμενακι απο πληροφοριες που εμαθα απο καποιον υπευθυνο του ΟΤΕ αλλα μαλλον δε πρεπει να το δημοσιευσω γιατι προκεται για προσωπικη συνομιλια.

Ενα θα πω. Κουραγιο στους συνδρομητες, κουραγιο στους παροχους, κουραγιο και στον οτε που τρεχουν και δε φτανουν για να ενεργοποιησουν βροχους παροχων, δηλαδη να εξυπηρετησουν συνδρομητες αλλων κατι που δεν τους χαροποιει ιδιαιτερα και που προφανως μπαινει σε δευτερη μοιρα.

Η netone αυτο που επρεπε να κανει το εκανε, εστειλε την αιτηση 15/05 στον οτε (εγω τους ειχα στειλει την αιτηση 11/05), η εεττ ριχνει τα προστιμα για καθυστερηση βροχων, οι τεχνικοι του οτε εχουν πολυ περισοτερη δουλεια απο τα συνιθισμενα και τελικα ο καταναλωτης παλι ζημιωμενος βγαινει. Δεν μπορει η νετονε με καποιο τροπο να πιεσει τον ΟΤΕ να ειναι συνεπης;

----------


## rdaniel

Λοιπόν, ακόμη στην αναμονή είμαι για να συνδεθώ ... :Thinking:  Ο ΟΤΕ θα έπρεπε να έχει παραδώσει το βρόχο μέχρι σήμερα, όπως μου είχαν πει στην NetOne, και σήμερα που πήρα να ρωτήσω τι γίνεται με αυτό μου είπαν ότι έχει γίνει ( ; ) και να περιμένω τεχνικό να με πάρει για να έρθει για την ενεργοποίηση... Άντε να δούμε, γιατί έχω κάνει αίτηση από 3/5 και ακόμη να δω φως! 

Είπαμε, έχουμε υπομονή, αλλά μόνο για καμμιά βδομάδα - δέκα μέρες ακόμη....  :Sad:

----------


## No-Name

Ειδες να κρέμεται κάνα καλώδιο φίλε?

----------


## rdaniel

Όχι  :Thinking:   αλλά δεν υπάρχει κατανεμητής στο κτήριο. Μόνο ένα "κουτί" ψηλά, στο ύψος του πρώτου ορόφου.

Θεωρητικά θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει σύνδεση σε μια γραμμή μέχρι το διαμέρισμά μου, παλιότερα υπήρχε 2ο νούμερο από ΟΤΕ. Ίσως ο ΟΤΕ το γνωρίζει αυτό, οπότε απλά έχει κάνει κάτι μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ (ελπίζω ... )

----------


## akaloith

> Όχι   αλλά δεν υπάρχει κατανεμητής στο κτήριο. Μόνο ένα "κουτί" ψηλά, στο ύψος του πρώτου ορόφου.
> 
> Θεωρητικά θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει σύνδεση σε μια γραμμή μέχρι το διαμέρισμά μου, παλιότερα υπήρχε 2ο νούμερο από ΟΤΕ. Ίσως ο ΟΤΕ το γνωρίζει αυτό, οπότε απλά έχει κάνει κάτι μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ (ελπίζω ... )


ετσι ακριβως και γω. Και βλεπω οτι σε εχουν καθυστερησει ε? Εγω αιτηση 11/05, 15/05 σταλθηκε οτε, περιοχη Νεα Σμυρνη. Εσυ ημερομηνια που εκανες την αιτηση και ποτε σταλθηκε στον οτε?

----------


## Sebu

Αντε την εκανα και εγω σημερα την αιτηση για νεα γραμμη και ο θεος βοηθος   :Smile:

----------


## Tem

> Αντε την εκανα και εγω σημερα την αιτηση για νεα γραμμη και ο θεος βοηθος


έτσι ακριβώς , γιατί ορισμένοι στέκονται πιο τυχεροί απο αρκετούς άλλους

----------


## kx5

Θεωρητικά από σήμερα είμαι χωρίς adsl (ακόμη δουλεύει η σύνδεση).

Netone κάνε γρήγορα  :Badmood:

----------


## tolism30

Συνφορουμίτες εγώ εγκαταλείπω το συγκεκριμένο Thread γιατί χτές ενεργοποιήθηκα.
Τα πράγματα έγιναν ως εξής:
Αίτηση: 11-5-07
Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού: 22-5-07
Ενημέρωση για τηλεφωνικά νούμερα: 29-5-07
Ενεργοποίηση: 4-6-07
Σύνολο 15 εργάσιμες
Για στοιχεία γραμμής στο club των ενεργοποιημένων

----------


## valen01

Όσοι έχετε αιτηθεί έχετε κάνει επιλογή Static ή Dynamic IP? Ρωτάω γιατί αναφέρεται πως δεν χρεώνεσαι αν επιλέξεις static IP ( κάτι που βολεύει σε μερικές περιπτώσεις χρήσης του Internet )

----------


## pajoee

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Μπήκα και εγώ πριν από λίγο στο club των αιτηθέντων γραμμή από την Netone. Λίγο μετά που έστειλα την αίτηση με πήραν τηλέφωνο για μερικές λεπτομέρειες. Ευγενέστατοι και εξυπηρετικότατοι επιβεβαίωσαν την πάρα πολύ θετική εικόνα που έχουν δημιουργήσει για την πλειοψηφία των πελατών τους. Έυγε. 

PS: Είχα τόσο καιρό την προσφορά της forthnet (1η Ιουνίου 06) και πραγματικά η απόδοση της ADSL μου ήταν απαράδεκτη. (Το voip ποτέ δεν δούλεψε σωστά και το inline gaming είναι μια άλλη πονεμένη ιστορία...). Η συγκεκριμένη συνδρομή τελειώνει σε μερικές μέρες (επιτέλους) και αισιοδοξώ ότι τα πράγματα απο εδώ και πέρα θα είναι πολύ πολύ καλύτερα.

----------


## valen01

pajoee έκανες αίτηση σε NEtone πριν τη διακοπή απο τη Forthnet? 

Μήπως έκανες αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόγχο?

----------


## kastel

Γεια σας και από μένα! :Smile: 
Είμαι (μάλλον ήμουν) ένα πικραμένος εδώ και 2 χρόνια, 9 μήνες, 3 μέρες, 10 ώρες, 22 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα Βι*βοδι*στής  :Wall: 
Από τις 25/4 (7 εργάσιμες μέχρι σήμερα) προσπαθώ να αποτάξω το διάολο από πάνω μου κάνοντας αίτηση στη NetOne.  :One thumb up: 
Προσδοκώ σε καλύτερες μέρες  :Worthy:

----------


## mich83

Σήμερα με πήρανε να κανονίσουμε να παραλάβω το μόντεμ αύριο. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι αυτό σημαίνει πως όλα είναι εντάξει με τον Ο.Τ.Ε και δε θα φάω καμιά απόρριψη. Έκανα αίτηση 23/5 που μας φέρνει στις 10 εργάσιμες μέχρι σήμερα..

----------


## apok

> Σήμερα με πήρανε να κανονίσουμε να παραλάβω το μόντεμ αύριο. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι αυτό σημαίνει πως όλα είναι εντάξει με τον Ο.Τ.Ε και δε θα φάω καμιά απόρριψη. Έκανα αίτηση 23/5 που μας φέρνει στις 10 εργάσιμες μέχρι σήμερα..


Δεν ειναι απαραίτητο ότι ολα ειναι εντάξει με ΟΤΕ :Wink:

----------


## kastel

> Σήμερα με πήρανε να κανονίσουμε να παραλάβω το μόντεμ αύριο. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι αυτό σημαίνει πως όλα είναι εντάξει με τον Ο.Τ.Ε και δε θα φάω καμιά απόρριψη. Έκανα αίτηση 23/5 που μας φέρνει στις 10 εργάσιμες μέχρι σήμερα..


8 εργάσιμες φίλε mich83. Δεν υπολόγισες την αργία του Αγίου Πνεύματος και την απεργία του ΟΤΕ την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα.

----------


## mich83

> Δεν ειναι απαραίτητο ότι ολα ειναι εντάξει με ΟΤΕ



Μου είχε δωθεί η εντύπωση ότι πρώτα έπαιρναν το Ο.Κ. από τον Ο.Τ.Ε. για την έναρξη κατασκευής του βρόγχου και μετά στέλναν εξοπλισμό. Αυτό ισχύει; Τώρα για το αν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα με τη ποιότητα της γραμμής και θέματα βλαβών.. οκέ..  :Razz:

----------


## mich83

> 8 εργάσιμες φίλε mich83. Δεν υπολόγισες την αργία του Αγίου Πνεύματος και την απεργία του ΟΤΕ την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα.


Ααα σόρι δε τα σκέφτηκα αυτά  :Razz: 

edit: Kastel τα σπάει το άβαταρ σου  :ROFL:

----------


## npaolo1

Πριν από λίγο μου έφεραν το ρουτερ.λετε να το βάλω αφού έχω dsl otenet ακόμα ,για ένα test, η θα κάνω γκάφα

----------


## kastel

> Πριν από λίγο μου έφεραν το ρουτερ.λετε να το βάλω αφού έχω dsl otenet ακόμα ,για ένα test, η θα κάνω γκάφα


Be cool. Δεν ξέρω πόσο υπομονή έκανες αλλά αφού έφτασες ως εδώ, μη τα χαλάσεις όλα.

----------


## mich83

Δε νομίζω πως μπορεί να γίνει κάτι "κακό". Ή θα δουλέψει ή δε θα δουλεψει..

----------


## npaolo1

> Δε νομίζω πως μπορεί να γίνει κάτι "κακό". Ή θα δουλέψει ή δε θα δουλεψει..


Μετά από 10 λεπτά αναμονής (για 1 φορά) μου είπαν  όχι

----------


## kastel

> Δε νομίζω πως μπορεί να γίνει κάτι "κακό". Ή θα δουλέψει ή δε θα δουλεψει..


Λάθος διατύπωση. Εννοούσα γιατί να μπει σε αυτή τη διαδικασία, αφού έφτασε ως εδώ το πολύ σε μία εβδομάδα θα τον συνδέσουν κανονικά (με την επίσκεψη του τεχνικού).

----------


## yuk

Άσχετο: Που είναι οι υπόλοιποι 65 από τους 75 ποτ κάναμε αίτηση;  :Thinking: 
Γράψτε κάτι βρε συνάδελφοι να δούμε πως πάει γενικά η Νet One...  :What..?:

----------


## nredpap

Αναφέρεσαι στους ενεργοποιημένους που συμμετέχουμε και σε άλλα threads, yuk? Εδώ τί να γράψουμε?  :Cool:

----------


## haris_led

επίσης εγώ δεν μετράω πια, μιας και ακύρωσα  :Razz:

----------


## LAZIO

> Άσχετο: Που είναι οι υπόλοιποι 65 από τους 75 ποτ κάναμε αίτηση; 
> Γράψτε κάτι βρε συνάδελφοι να δούμε πως πάει γενικά η Νet One...


 :One thumb up:

----------


## yuk

Ναι, σίγουρα στους "ενεργοποιημένους" πρέπει να γράψουμε, απλά βλέπω ότι δε συμμετέχουν πολλοί. Μάλλον είναι καλό αυτό ή μήπως ακύρωσαν όλοι;  :Thinking:   :Razz: 

LAZIO, μια χαρούλα είσαι επιτέλους!  :One thumb up:

----------


## vagskarm

Ρε παιδιά, σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα το απόγευμα. Δείτε στους ενεργοποιημένους πρώτη εντύπωση. Αλλά θα περιμένω να ψηφίσω στη δημοσκόπηση μερικές μέρες, ακόμη δεν με έχουν ειδοποιήσει από τη NetOne ότι ενεργοποιήθηκα, φανταστείτε. Αλλά με ένα download δεν λέει να ψηφίσω σε δημοσκόπηση.

----------


## ba_eas

Παρέλαβα το ρούτερ στις 1/6/07 και έχω κάνει την αίτηση απο 21/05/07 για ανενεργό βρόχο.

Το βλέπετε μέχρι τις 15/6 να έχω συνδεθεί πλήρως?

----------


## mich83

> Παρέλαβα το ρούτερ στις 1/6/07 και έχω κάνει την αίτηση απο 21/05/07 για ανενεργό βρόχο.
> 
> Το βλέπετε μέχρι τις 15/6 να έχω συνδεθεί πλήρως?


H λογική αυτό λέει.

----------


## pantakos

Εχτές ενεργοποιήθηκα παιδιά, αλλά ακόμα (μιας και δεν είμαι πλήρως ενεργοποιημένος) δεν μπορώ να σας πώ.  :Smile: 
Πάντως 15/5 αίτηση, 19/5 στο οτέ, 5/6 ενεργοποίηση δηλαδή 11 ημέρες απο τον οτε και ύστερα  :One thumb up: 
Γενικά καλό φαίνεται...

 :Respekt:

----------


## ToroLoco

> Παρέλαβα το ρούτερ στις 1/6/07 και έχω κάνει την αίτηση απο 21/05/07 για ανενεργό βρόχο.
> 
> Το βλέπετε μέχρι τις 15/6 να έχω συνδεθεί πλήρως?


Και εγώ έκανα την αίτηση στις 18/05 και έστειλαν την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ στις 22/05. Το router το παρέλαβα χθές το βράδυ, αλλά από επικοινωνία που είχα με netone μου είπαν ότι μέχρι τις 15/06 θα με έχουν ενεργοποιήσει και λογικό μου φαίνεται μιας που οι 15 εργάσιμες κάπου έκει βγαίνουν.

----------


## tharsdim

Still Waiting



Χτες μου ειπανε οτι θα παρει γυρω στις 13 ημερες μεχρι ενεργοποιηση ,απο ΟΤΕ

Router δεν εχω παραλαβει ακομη

----------


## Cosmonaut

Πριν 2 ώρες έστειλα την αίτηση, για να δούμε.... :Cool:

----------


## amateur361

έχω μια ερώτηση προς τους φίλους,
 που πιθανόν να τo έχουν ψάξει πιο μεθοδικά τo θέμα από εμενα,
 μήπως χρειάζεται και κάποια  ενημέρωση ο οτε ,από εμάς τους αιτηθέντες , για την διακοπή του, όταν είναι  για οικιακή σύνδεση πλήρη βρόχου?

----------


## vagskarm

Οχι, την διακοπή την κάνει η εταιρεία, αφού στην αίτηση που υπογράφεις, υπογράφεις και την εξουσιοδότηση που κάνεις στην NetOne για να κόψει την γραμή από τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## amateur361

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ vagskarm :One thumb up:

----------


## pstr

Ας κάνω μία ανακεφαλαίωση των δικών μου, για να περνάει η ώρα:
14 Μαΐου: αίτηση NetONE για ανενεργό βρόχο με φορητότητα δύο αριθμών από ISDN.
25 Μαΐου: παράδοση γραμμή από ΟΤΕ (είδες ο ΟΤΕ :One thumb up: )
25 Μαΐου: επίσκεψη τεχνικού NetONE για έλεγχο γραμμής και παραλαβή εξοπλισμού. Η γραμμή που παραδόθηκε δεν λειτουργούσε (είδες ο ΟΤΕ :Thumb down: )
25 Μαΐου: δήλωση βλάβης στον ΟΤΕ.

Τελευταία ενημέρωση από NetONE: 4 Ιουνίου. Η βλάβη αποκαταστάθηκε και "πολύ άμεσα" θα επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου για νέα επίσκεψη τεχνικού.

Περιμένω...

----------


## tharsdim

Μιας και μιλαμε για τεχνικους , ο τεχνικος τι ωρες μπορει να ερθει στον χωρο μας? (λογω δουλειας ειναι λιγο περιεργα τα ωραρια..) :Twisted Evil:

----------


## amateur361

ναι αυτό.. τo εκ των υστερων" δήλωση βλάβης" στον οτε ,
δεν μου πολυαρέσει και δεν τo καταλαβαίνω, και νομίζω ότι μάλλον ειναι για να δυσκολεύεται  γενικά η κατάσταση, :Thinking:  αν δεν είναι το τέρας της γραφειοκρατίας...  που και τα δυο χρειάζονται πιστεύω επιδιορθωση από αρμοδιους :RTFM:

----------


## satyros

εγώ 1/06/07 παρέλαβα εξοπλισμό κ περιμένω (απο οτι μου είπαν τουλάχιστον) απο μέρα σε μέρα τηλέφωνο για να έρθει τεχνικός να φέρει την γραμμή.'Αν κ δεν θυμάμαι ακριβή ημερομηνία (κάπου πριν τις 15 Μαιου) πιστεύω οτι με έχουν ψιλοαργήσει :Sorry:

----------


## akaloith

μετα απο τρελα τηλεφωνηματα στον οτε και πολυ ψαξιμο βρηκα καποιον αξιο στον οτε και αυριο πρωι θα ερθουν οι τεχνικοι του οτε για τον ανενεργο βροχο 17 εργασιμες αφοτου εφτασε η αιτηση στον οτε... για να δουμε
Φυσικα στο καπακι τηλεφωνο στη νετονε για να ερθουν οι τεχνικοι της

----------


## aitos

κουράγιο παληκάρια  :Smile: 

   << κι ακαρτέρει κι ακαρτέρει του ΟΤΕ την ....λευτεριά >>  :Whistle: 

    κατεβαίνω 4-5 φορές την ημέρα στον κατανεμητή και ψάχνω το μαγικό χαρτάκι  :Sorry:  

  από ότι διαβάζουμε στους τυχερούς ενεργοποιημένους , η κατάσταση είναι καλή σε σύνολο!!

    Αντε και στα δικα μας  :Razz: .......... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## yuk

> κατεβαίνω 4-5 φορές την ημέρα στον κατανεμητή και ψάχνω το μαγικό χαρτάκι


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  Yπομονή... Σκέψου τι σε περιμένει μετά:

----------


## valen01

yuk μια εικονα 1000 λεξεις. Κάτι τέτοια διαβάζα ως τώρα και πειστικα για netone. ΑΠλά περιμένω την ρημάδα την VIVODI να με απελευθερώσει.

Αλήθεια στο site της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ αναφέρει οτι μπορούμε να επιλέξουμε static ή dynamic IP. Στην αίτηση όμως δεν πρόσεξα κάτι τέτοιο. Έχει κανείς καμία ίδεα ή έχει πράξει κάτι για να πάρει static IP?

----------


## yuk

Εγώ ακύρωσα αίτηση για CableTV 1 μήνα μετά την απόστολή της, αλλά φυσικά ούτε στον ΟΤΕ δεν την είχαν στείλει ακόμα...  :Razz:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, η αίτηση που μου στείλανε είχε επιλογή για static ή dynamic. Για να είσαι σίγουρος πάντως, κάνε πρώτα τηλεφωνική αίτηση και τόνισέ τους ότι θέλεις static.  :Wink:

----------


## mich83

Ενώ στην αίτηση είχα διαλέξει ότι θέλω ρούτερ χωρίς ασύρματη υποστήριξη μου στείλανε το speedtouch780. Δε με χαλάει κιόλας απλώς το αναφέρω. Τι λέει σα ρουτεράκι;

εντιτ: οκέ, βρήκα αυτό--> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=98983

----------


## kx5

Πλέον είναι δωρεάν το ασύρματο router.

----------


## dio_

Στις 16/3 έκανα αίτηση στη vivodi  :Thumb down: για το cable tv. Μετά από 65 μέρες περίπου καθυστέρηση,(και που είσαι ακόμα) αποφάσισα να την ακυρώσω. Eκανα αίτηση, χτες, στη Netone κανονικά με όλα τα χαρτία. ελπίζω να μη αποδειχτεί vivodi. αντε να δουμε πόσο συνεπείς ειναι....

----------


## dmeint

> Καλησπέρα και πάλι 
> σήμερα 28-05-2007 μήλησα με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και μου είπαν ότι αύριο στέλνουν την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ . Οπότε εάν την έλαβαν στις ΤΕΤ 23-5 μετά απο 4 εργάσιμες αποστέλεται η αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ . Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε


Καλησπέρα και πάλι, 
 7-6-2007 δηλαδή σήμερα , παραλαμβάνω τον εξολισμό απο την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ , έχουν περάσει 12 εργάσιμες ημέρες απο τοτε που έστειλα την αιτήση , αλλά απο την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ μου έιπαν ότι οι μέρες μετράνε απο την ημέρα που έγινε ο βρονχος επιλέξιμος δηλαδή 4 μέρες μετά . 
Οπότε συμφωνά με αυτούς οι μέρες είναι 8 , άρα υπομονή λίγο ακόμα ελπίζω .

----------


## satyros

> μετα απο τρελα τηλεφωνηματα στον οτε και πολυ ψαξιμο βρηκα καποιον αξιο στον οτε και αυριο πρωι θα ερθουν οι τεχνικοι του οτε για τον ανενεργο βροχο 17 εργασιμες αφοτου εφτασε η αιτηση στον οτε... για να δουμε
> Φυσικα στο καπακι τηλεφωνο στη νετονε για να ερθουν οι τεχνικοι της


δεν κατάλαβα εσύ ήρθες σε επαφη με οτε?για ποιό λόγο,δεν αναλαμβάνει την διαδικασία εξ ολοκλήρου η οτενετ?εγώ πως μπορώ να ξέρω αν απο οτε είναι όλα οκ?

----------


## satyros

> κουράγιο παληκάρια 
> 
>    << κι ακαρτέρει κι ακαρτέρει του ΟΤΕ την ....λευτεριά >> 
> 
>     κατεβαίνω 4-5 φορές την ημέρα στον κατανεμητή και ψάχνω το μαγικό χαρτάκι  
> 
>   από ότι διαβάζουμε στους τυχερούς ενεργοποιημένους , η κατάσταση είναι καλή σε σύνολο!!
> 
>     Αντε και στα δικα μας ..........


τι χαρτάκι ψάχνεις κ που ακριβώς?μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις γιατι νομίζω με έχουν αργήσει λίγο αν κ απο νετονε λλενε οτι όλα βαίνουν καλώς κ απο μέρα σε μέρα θα έρθουν οι τεχνικοί για να κάνουν την σύνδεση

----------


## aral

μια φιλη που έκανε αίτηση στη netone , έχει πάρει τον εξοπλισμό και της είπαν ότι η γραμμή είναι υπό κατασκευή. Τί σημαίνει αυτό?!!! (Είναι η πρώτη φορά που μπαίνει τηλέφωνο στο συγκεκριμένο διαμέρισμα γιατί είναι νεόκτιστο)

----------


## Cosmonaut

> Οχι, την διακοπή την κάνει η εταιρεία, αφού στην αίτηση που υπογράφεις, υπογράφεις και την εξουσιοδότηση που κάνεις στην NetOne για να κόψει την γραμή από τον ΟΤΕ.


Νομίζω αυτό ισχύει μόνο εάν ζητήσεις φορητότητα, αλλιώς είναι δική σου ευθύνη να διακόψεις.

----------


## aitos

> Yπομονή... Σκέψου τι σε περιμένει μετά:


   αααααααααααα   μου έμεινε το κουταλάκι απ ΄το ριζόγαλο ....μετέωρο και αιωρούμενο στα 1024 kbps   :Razz: 

   χχμμμμ  μου  φαίνεται ότι η  ΝΕΤΑ - ONE  χρηματοδοτεί τον yuk  kai  άλλους πέντε συνφορουμίστες με απώτερο και ποταπό σκοπό να μας αποσπάσουν την προσοχή με πλαστά σκρινάκια όπως το ανωτέρω   :Smile:  :Smile: 

  Δέν μας πείθεις κύριε yuk  :Wink:     ΘΑ ΠΕΙΣΤΟΎΜΕ μόνο όταν μας δανείσεις την  σύνδεση σου για χρονικό διάστημα πέραν των δέκα εργασίμων ημερών .....χεχεχεχεχε  :Smile: 

  ααααχχχχ Νetone  λυπήσου μας και μας τους αιτημένους 
  και δώσε μας γραμμές - βρόχους  ανεβασμένους  :One thumb up: 

  ps ..( κατά πληροφορίες η NETONE θα βάλει 20 MB  ταχύτητα σε όσους ενεργοποιηθούν απο  10 Ιουνίου και  μετά  :Worthy: .....και μετά ξύπνησα από το όνειρο  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## pstr

@satyros και @aral
Αν ζητήσεις καινούργια γραμμή (ανενεργό βρόχο) έρχεται συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ και συνδέει μία καινούργια γραμμή από το ΚΑΦΑΟ μέχρι τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας. Αυτό είναι η διαδιακασία κατασκευής της γραμμής και πρέπει ο ΟΤΕ να την παραδώσει μέσα σε 13 εργάσιμες από τότε που του ζητήθηκε. Σε αυτή τη γραμμή βάζει και ένα χαρτάκι συνήθως που γράφει ποιάς εταιρίας είναι η γραμμή (της NetONE στην προκειμένη περίπτωση). Μετά έρχονται οι τεχνικοί της NetONE και συνδέουν την γραμμή με την εσωτερική γραμμή του διαμερίσματος.

----------


## satyros

> @satyros και @aral
> Αν ζητήσεις καινούργια γραμμή (ανενεργό βρόχο) έρχεται συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ και συνδέει μία καινούργια γραμμή από το ΚΑΦΑΟ μέχρι τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας. Αυτό είναι η διαδιακασία κατασκευής της γραμμής και πρέπει ο ΟΤΕ να την παραδώσει μέσα σε 13 εργάσιμες από τότε που του ζητήθηκε. Σε αυτή τη γραμμή βάζει και ένα χαρτάκι συνήθως που γράφει ποιάς εταιρίας είναι η γραμμή (της NetONE στην προκειμένη περίπτωση). Μετά έρχονται οι τεχνικοί της NetONE και συνδέουν την γραμμή με την εσωτερική γραμμή του διαμερίσματος.



απο οτι μου λένε απο την προηγούμενη παρασκευή περιμένουν τον οτε να ενεργοποιήσει τον βρόγχο.σαν να αργούν.ξέρει κανείς σε ποιο τηλέφωνο μπορώ να τους πάρω μήπως κ επισπεύσουν τις διαδικασιες?

----------


## pstr

Ακόμα δεν περάσανε οι εργάσιμες που πρέπει, κάνε υπομονή...

----------


## aral

και πόσο χρόνο θέλουν οι τεχνικοί της netone?

----------


## pstr

Οι τεχνικοί το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να μετρήσουνε τη γραμμή και να τη συνδέσουνε. Αν όλα πάνε καλά μισή ώρα δουλειά. Αν όμως προκύψει πρόβλημα (π.χ αν η γραμμή που παρέδωσε ο ΟΤΕ είναι κομμένη), τότε δηλώνεται βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ, επανελέγχει τη γραμμή ο ΟΤΕ, την ξαναπαραδίδει στην NetONE και ξανά ραντεβού με τους τεχνικούς για τα υπόλοιπα.

Για τα ραντεβού με τους τεχνικούς, παίζεται, εγώ για παράδειγμα περιμένω τη δεύτερη επίσκεψη από την Παρασκευή, ενώ η πρώτη επίσκεψη έγινε αμέσως μετά την παράδοση της γραμμής. Εντάξει, λίγη υπομονή χρειάζεται...

----------


## akaloith

ηρθαν οι τεχνικοι του οτε φεραν το νεο βροχο. περιμενει ασυνδετος τους τεχνικους της netone.

----------


## mich83

Off Topic


		Μου κάνει εντύπωση που τόσες πολλές γραμμές παραδίδονται από τον Ο.Τ.Ε. με βλάβη..  :Thinking:

----------


## satyros

> Ακόμα δεν περάσανε οι εργάσιμες που πρέπει, κάνε υπομονή...


εχουν περάσει. η αίτηση έγινε πριν τισ 15/5 κ θεωρητικά έπρεπε αυτή την εβδομάδα να ήμουν συνδεδεμένος αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα αν ήρθε ο πΟΤΕ

----------


## pstr

@mich83:
Πιθανόν, για να είναι μέσα στα χρονικά όρια που ορίζονται, δεν την πολυψάχνουν τη γραμμή. Τη συνδέουν και αν παίξει καλώς. Βέβαια η λογική πάσχει γιατί μετά θα χρειαστεί πάλι χρόνος από άλλο ή το ίδιο συνεργείο για να αρθεί η βλάβη, αλλά τέλος πάντων...

----------


## pstr

> απο οτι μου λένε απο την προηγούμενη παρασκευή περιμένουν τον οτε να ενεργοποιήσει τον βρόγχο.σαν να αργούν.ξέρει κανείς σε ποιο τηλέφωνο μπορώ να τους πάρω μήπως κ επισπεύσουν τις διαδικασιες?


σου είπα ότι δεν περάσανε οι εργάσιμες που πρέπει σύμφωνα με αυτό το μήνυμα. Αν η αίτηση είναι πριν τις 15 Μαΐου και δεν είχες δεχθεί ακύρωση για κάποιο λόγο, η γραμμή θα έπρεπε να έχει παραδωθεί. Τι σου λένε από τη NetONE;

----------


## satyros

> σου είπα ότι δεν περάσανε οι εργάσιμες που πρέπει σύμφωνα με αυτό το μήνυμα. Αν η αίτηση είναι πριν τις 15 Μαΐου και δεν είχες δεχθεί ακύρωση για κάποιο λόγο, η γραμμή θα έπρεπε να έχει παραδωθεί. Τι σου λένε από τη NetONE;


απο την προηγούμενη παρασκευή η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ μου λέει οτι η σύνδεση βρίσκεται στο τελευταίο στάδιο. Για την ακρίβεια στο στάδιο αυτόματης αποδοχής. Τώρα δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτό άλλα δεν έχω ιδέα αν έχει έρθει ο οτε

----------


## WaVe

Σήμερα μου ήρθε το modem, πάνω-κάτω σε πόσες μέρες ενεργοποιούμαστε μετά την παραλαβή του εξοπλισμού?

----------


## vagskarm

Υπολόγισε καμιά εβδομάδα, ίσως και νωρίτερα, εμένα τόσο έκανε.

----------


## WaVe

Ακόμα έχω πάνω το linksys, θα καταλάβω όταν ενεργοποιηθεί, λογικά δεν θα έχω net, σωστά?

----------


## vagskarm

Yap, μόλις δεις ότι κόπηκε το ιντερνέτ από το linksys (γιατί θα είναι συγχρονισμένο με τον παλιό provider) βάλε πάνω το speedtouch και άνοιξέ το. Αν έχεις ενεργοποιηθείς θα ανάψει το λαμπάκι "internet".

----------


## WaVe

> Yap, μόλις δεις ότι κόπηκε το ιντερνέτ από το linksys (γιατί θα είναι συγχρονισμένο με τον παλιό provider) βάλε πάνω το speedtouch και άνοιξέ το. Αν έχεις ενεργοποιηθείς θα ανάψει το λαμπάκι "internet".


Ευχαριστώ.
Δεν με καίει πάντως, έτσι και αλλιώς για ένα γραφείο τις δουλειά είναι αυτή η γραμμή!

----------


## kle500

Έκανα και εγώ αίτηση πρίν από 1 ώρα, επισκεπτόμενος τα γραφεία τους.
Ανενεργό βρόχο με φορητότητα του τηλεφώνου μου από ΟΤΕ.
Είδομεν.

Φιλικά.

----------


## Sacred

και εγω στο club ,αιτηση τηλεφωνικη 04/06/2007,αιτηση γραπτη 06/06/2007

 :Wink:

----------


## LAZIO

> αααααααααααα   μου έμεινε το κουταλάκι απ ΄το ριζόγαλο ....μετέωρο και αιωρούμενο στα 1024 kbps  
> 
>    χχμμμμ  μου  φαίνεται ότι η  ΝΕΤΑ - ONE  χρηματοδοτεί τον yuk  kai  άλλους πέντε συνφορουμίστες με απώτερο και ποταπό σκοπό να μας αποσπάσουν την προσοχή με πλαστά σκρινάκια όπως το ανωτέρω  
> 
>   Δέν μας πείθεις κύριε yuk     ΘΑ ΠΕΙΣΤΟΎΜΕ μόνο όταν μας δανείσεις την  σύνδεση σου για χρονικό διάστημα πέραν των δέκα εργασίμων ημερών .....χεχεχεχεχε 
> 
>   ααααχχχχ Νetone  λυπήσου μας και μας τους αιτημένους 
>   και δώσε μας γραμμές - βρόχους  ανεβασμένους 
> 
>   ps ..( κατά πληροφορίες η NETONE θα βάλει 20 MB  ταχύτητα σε όσους ενεργοποιηθούν απο  10 Ιουνίου και  μετά .....και μετά ξύπνησα από το όνειρο


 
Διακρίνω μεγάλη ζήλια φιλέ aitos. :One thumb up:

----------


## rdaniel

Λοιπόν, οι τεχνικοί είναι καθ' οδόν για να με συνδέσουν!  :Wink:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

Ελπίζω μέχρι το βράδυ να έχω αίσιο τέλος προσπάθειας σύνδεσης σε LLU  :Worthy: 

Με πήραν μόλις στο τηλέφωνο για να περάσουν για την σύνδεση σήμερα (!!). Βέβαια, να πω την αλήθεια μόλις έρχομαι από τα γραφεία της εταιρείας, όπου περνούσα και σταμάτησα για να ρωτήσω πού βρίσκεται η υπόθεσή μου, μιας και ο ΟΤΕ υποτίθεται ότι θα παρέδιδε τον νέο βρόχο στις 4/6, αλλά εγώ ΟΤΕ ούτε είδα, ούτε μυρίστηκα καν να περνάει από κοντά!

Πάντως, με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι ο βρόχος έχει παραδοθεί όντως 4/6 από τον ΟΤΕ, και ότι είμαι στη λίστα των τεχνικών για ενεργοποίηση. Ζήτησα βέβαια να ειδοποιηθώ έγκαιρα, και δεν με πείραζε αν έρθουν σήμερα ή και την άλλη βδομάδα, απλά να το ήξερα για να είμαι διαθέσιμος.

Ε, δεν θα με πειράξει αν ενεργοποιηθώ και σήμερα!  :Smile:

----------


## mich83

Χμ φαίνεται ότι τώρα που αρχίζουν και ενεργοποιούνται όλο και πειρσσότεροι δεν έρχονται πλέον τόσο άμεσα οι τέχνικοί όπως παλαιότερα. Εντάξει λογικό είναι. Αρκεί να μη μεγαλώσουν κι άλλο οι χρόνοι αναμονής.

----------


## pstr

@rdaniel:
μόλις τελειώσανε από μένα, οπότε σου τους στέλνω  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Στατιστικά:

*Spoiler:*





Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 6,63 / 46,49 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 16,5 / 33,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,5 / 14,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 1.006 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 56 / 650

----------


## akaloith

παιδια οι τεχνικοι της νετονε για συνδεση ανενεργου βροχου ερχονται σαβατοκυριακο η παμε για Δευτερα αμα δε προλαβουν αυριο?

----------


## yuk

> αααααααααααα μου έμεινε το κουταλάκι απ ΄το ριζόγαλο ....μετέωρο και αιωρούμενο στα 1024 kbps
> 
> χχμμμμ μου φαίνεται ότι η ΝΕΤΑ - ONE χρηματοδοτεί τον yuk kai άλλους πέντε συνφορουμίστες με απώτερο και ποταπό σκοπό να μας αποσπάσουν την προσοχή με πλαστά σκρινάκια όπως το ανωτέρω
> 
> Δέν μας πείθεις κύριε yuk ΘΑ ΠΕΙΣΤΟΎΜΕ μόνο όταν μας δανείσεις την σύνδεση σου για χρονικό διάστημα πέραν των δέκα εργασίμων ημερών .....χεχεχεχεχε
> 
> ααααχχχχ Νetone λυπήσου μας και μας τους αιτημένους
> και δώσε μας γραμμές - βρόχους ανεβασμένους
> 
> ps ..( κατά πληροφορίες η NETONE θα βάλει 20 MB ταχύτητα σε όσους ενεργοποιηθούν απο 10 Ιουνίου και μετά .....και μετά ξύπνησα από το όνειρο


Λοιπόν, aitos:
Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι τόσο καλός στο Photoshop και στα παρόμοια προγράμματα και
επίσης δυστυχώς, μετά το ποστ σου αισθάνθηκα λίγο... κορόιδο που δεν έκανα μια καλή συμφωνία προηγουμένως...  :Whistle: 

Δε πειράζει, θα αρκεστώ στο να αιωρώ κουταλάκια του ρυζόγαλου...  :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:

----------


## aitos

Λοιπόν, aitos:
Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι τόσο καλός στο Photoshop και στα παρόμοια προγράμματα και
επίσης δυστυχώς, μετά το ποστ σου αισθάνθηκα λίγο... κορόιδο που δεν έκανα μια καλή συμφωνία προηγουμένως...

Δε πειράζει, θα αρκεστώ στο να αιωρώ κουταλάκια του ρυζόγαλου...


 καλλά ..ΔΕΝ μασάμε οι αιτοιμένοι κύριε yuk  :Smile:  ...H ελλάδα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει ...( η Vivodi ελπίζω ναι )  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  


 προς τους αναγνώστες :RTFM:  ....εννοείται ότι αστειεύομαι για τον χρηματισμό του YUK ....( γιΑ την Vivodi όμως το εννοώ .....χαχαχαχαχα,,,,,,,άντε στην υγειά μας  :One thumb up:

----------


## rdaniel

> @rdaniel:
> μόλις τελειώσανε από μένα, οπότε σου τους στέλνω


όντως ήρθανε σε μένα μετά από σένα φαίνεται  :Wink: 

Δυστυχώς όμως ...  :Sorry:  η γραμμή ΔΕΝ βρέθηκε εκεί που έπρεπε να είναι ενεργή και ο ΟΤΕ έχει κλειδώσει το Α/Κ Καλαμακίου και δεν μπορέσαμε να μπούμε μέσα να ελέγξουμε το πρόβλημα  :Thumb down: 

Αύριο πάλι, αλλά δεν είναι τόσο πρόβλημα, αφού ξέρω ότι προχωράει το πράγμα είμαι σίγουρος θα βρεθεί η λύση!  :One thumb up: 

Να πω ότι σήμερα συμπληρώνονταν οι 23 εργάσιμες ημέρες από την αίτησή μου, άρα η  εταιρεία είναι μέσα στα όρια που είχε θέσει εξ αρχής  :Smile:  Η Tellas σε αντίστοιχη αίτησή μου από 29/1 δεν είχε καταφέρει να με συνδέσει μέχρι 2/5, ούτε μπορούσε να δώσει ημερομηνία σύνδεσης (μόνο ότι είχα πάρει πόρτα μου έλεγε, πράγμα που δεν αμφισβήτησα, αλλά αποτέλεσμα μηδέν!  :Thumb down: )

Να πω και μπράβο στα παιδιά του συνεργείου,πολύ πρόθυμα και σωστά στη δουλειά τους, πάντα τέτοια (αν τους προλάβω αύριο όταν επιστρέψω στο σπίτι, θα έχουν και κέρασμα!)

----------


## mich83

23 εργάσιμες; Μήπως εννοείς 13;

----------


## garett

Έχω κάνει αίτηση ακριβώς μετά την πρωτομαγιά για Full χωρίς φορητότητα.  Κάθε τόσο παίρνω τη σκάλα του γείτονα ανεβαίνω στον κατανεμητή και ψάχνω για το χαρτάκι που γράφει netone. Αλλά μάταια, δεν βρίσκω το χαρτάκι. Που είναι το χαρτάκι? Κανένας άλλος με καθυστέρηση στο Νέο Ηράκλειο υπάρχει?

----------


## mich83

Γιατί δε τους παίρνεις να σου πούνε εκτιμώμενο χρόνο; Εμένα μοθ είπαν 7-10 μέρες.

----------


## satyros

> Γιατί δε τους παίρνεις να σου πούνε εκτιμώμενο χρόνο; Εμένα μοθ είπαν 7-10 μέρες.


δεν λένε χρόνο, σε μένα για παράδειγμα απο την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, λένε οτι απο στιγμή σε στιγμή θα ενεργοποιηθώ. Κ όμως είμαι ακόμα εδώ   :Clap:

----------


## akaloith

8/6 10:47 ενημερωθηκε το συστημα του οτε ωστε να αλλαξει επιτελους status απο "προς κατασκευη" που εχει κολησει 18 εργασιμες αφοτου εχει σταλθει η αιτηση στον οτε
Περιμενω τωρα να ενημερωθει και συστημα των παροχων ωστε επιτελους να δουν οι τεχνικοι της netone οτι ειναι ετοιμη η γραμμη.

----------


## satyros

απο την προηγούμενη πέμπτη λέει είμαι στο στάδιο αυτόματης αποδοχής κ συνήθως αυτό γινεται 4-5 μέρες κ ενεργοποιείσαι.Αλλά εγώ περιμένω 7 εργάσιμες ήδη.Σήμερα ζήτησα να μιλήσω με κάποιον προιστάμενο να μου πουν γιατί η αργοπορία εφ΄σοσον ο βρόγχος είναι εδώ κ μέρες έτοιμος. Περιμένω τηλέφωνο
Είδωμεν

----------


## ges

Φιλαράκια μου και εγώ έχω αρχίσει και ανησυχώ γιατί όπως φαίνεται και από την υπογραφή μου, παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό την περασμένη παρασκευή και ενώ νόμιζα ότι μέχρι σήμερα το αργότερο θα ήμουν ενεργοποιημένος, εντούτοις σε συνομιλία με το cc της NetOne μου είπαν ότι βρίσκομαι στο στάδιο κατασκευής του βρόγχου από τον ΟΤΕ.

Έχετε καμμιά ιδέα για επόμενες κινήσεις που πρέπει να κάνω γιατί ήδη βρίσκομαι στις 17 εργάσιμες από την ημέρα που έστειλα τα δικαιολογητικά ή στις 19 εργάσιμες από την μέρα που υπέβαλλα τηλεφωνικά την αίτηση.  :Embarassed:

----------


## akaloith

> Φιλαράκια μου και εγώ έχω αρχίσει και ανησυχώ γιατί όπως φαίνεται και από την υπογραφή μου, παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό την περασμένη παρασκευή και ενώ νόμιζα ότι μέχρι σήμερα το αργότερο θα ήμουν ενεργοποιημένος, εντούτοις σε συνομιλία με το cc της NetOne μου είπαν ότι βρίσκομαι στο στάδιο κατασκευής του βρόγχου από τον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Έχετε καμμιά ιδέα για επόμενες κινήσεις που πρέπει να κάνω γιατί ήδη βρίσκομαι στις 17 εργάσιμες από την ημέρα που έστειλα τα δικαιολογητικά ή στις 19 εργάσιμες από την μέρα που υπέβαλλα τηλεφωνικά την αίτηση.


να μετρας τις εργασιμες απο τη μερα που εφτασε στον οτε η αιτηση και πηρε το οκ.

----------


## pantakos

ges Δεν πρέπει να ανησυχής ακόμα, μιας και δεν είσαι 17 εργάσιμες όπως λες. Το ίδιο νόμιζα και εγώ αλλά κοίτα πως έχουνε τα πράγματα.

17/5/07 έστειλες τα δικαιολογητικά στην νετονε, η νετονε πρέπει να προώθησε την αίτηση στον οτέ μετά απο 3 ημέρες άρα ξεκινάς απο τις 20-21/5. Απο 21/5 (μείον του Αγ. Πνεύματος) είσαι στις 14 ημέρες εργάσιμες. Και εγώ έτσι νόμιζα και ο ΟΤΕ με ενεργοποίησε πρίν το πάρει χαμπάρι η νετονε. Πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο στην νετονε και ρώτησε πότε έγινε η προώθηση στον ΟΤΕ να είσαι σίγουρος και απο εκεί μετράς τις ημέρες. Πάντως απο την ημερομηνία παραλαβείς του εξοπλισμού περίπου μια εβδομάδα θέλει για ενεργοποίηση.  :One thumb up: 

 :Respekt:

----------


## akaloith

> Πάντως απο την ημερομηνία παραλαβείς του εξοπλισμού περίπου μια εβδομάδα θέλει για ενεργοποίηση.


22/05 παρελαβα τον εξοπλισμο
08/06 ακομα δεν εχω ενεργοποιηθει
18 μερες απεχουν αρκετα θα λεγα απο τη 1 βδομαδα που λες...

----------


## satyros

> Φιλαράκια μου και εγώ έχω αρχίσει και ανησυχώ γιατί όπως φαίνεται και από την υπογραφή μου, παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό την περασμένη παρασκευή και ενώ νόμιζα ότι μέχρι σήμερα το αργότερο θα ήμουν ενεργοποιημένος, εντούτοις σε συνομιλία με το cc της NetOne μου είπαν ότι βρίσκομαι στο στάδιο κατασκευής του βρόγχου από τον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Έχετε καμμιά ιδέα για επόμενες κινήσεις που πρέπει να κάνω γιατί ήδη βρίσκομαι στις 17 εργάσιμες από την ημέρα που έστειλα τα δικαιολογητικά ή στις 19 εργάσιμες από την μέρα που υπέβαλλα τηλεφωνικά την αίτηση.


μιλάω κάθε μέρα με ΝΕΤΟΝΕ μπας κ μάθω τίποτα. Ο μια μου λένε οτι ο βρόγχος δεν έχει φτιαχτεί κ μια οτι έχει φτιαχτεί κ σε λίγο θα συνδεθώ.Δεν μας τα λένε καλά...... :Thumb down:

----------


## akaloith

Η ολη αιτηση εχει ξεφυγει τελειως απο καθε χρονοδιαγραμμα.
Ο γνωστος μου στον οτε λεει οτι απο τις 8/6 10:47 εχει ενημερωθει το συστημα του οτε οτι η γραμμη ειναι ετοιμη αλλα το συστημα των παροχων 14:30 ακομα δεν εχει ενημερωθει και ακομα διχνει τη γραμμη μου προς κατασκευη.
Δεν ξερω που θα παει αυτη η κατασταση.
Ερχεται και σαββατοκυριακο.

Οι τεχνικοι της netone το σαββατοκυριακο ερχονται σπιτι να συνδεσουν ανενεργο βροχο ή παμε για Δευτερα 11/06, 1 μηνα ακριβως αφοτου εστειλα την αιτηση στη νετονε (11/05)??

Φυσικα εχουμε ακομα τη φορητοτητα, αν ποτε ενημερωθει το συστημα των παροχων οτι η γραμμη ειναι ετοιμη απο εχθες.

----------


## satyros

κ μένα μόλις σήμερα μου είπαν οτι η γραμμή είναι ΟΚ απο οτε

----------


## apok

Εμένα μου ειχαν δώσει πιθανη ημ/νια παράδοσης 06/06/2007 αλλά ακομα τπτ!!

ΑΚ Αλυσίδας

----------


## A_gamer

Αρχίζει και χαλάει κι αυτή η εταιρία; :Sad:

----------


## apok

Ή αυτο ή έχει αρχίσει να κάνει *και* σε αυτους χουνέρια ο ΟΤΕ.

Το κακο ειναι οτι με το μέτρο πίεσης που έχουν οι πάροχοι ( κανένα δηλαδή, εκτός απο e-mail  ) σε  σπρώχνουν ολο και πιο πολύ προς Οτε μεριά!!

----------


## akaloith

αμα ηξερα οτι θα εκανε τετοιο μπελα ο ανενεργος βροχος δεν θα τον εκανα.
Ωσπου να ενημερωθει το συστημα του οτε, ωσπου να ενημερωθει το συστημα του παροχου, ωσπου να ερθουν οι τεχνικοι αφου ενημερωθει το συστημα ...
Για καλο τραβουσα δευτερο καλωδιο απο το κατανεμητη και τελικα ξινο μου βγηκε

Ενω με τον ενεργο καποια στιγμη κοβεται το τηλεφωνο, τοτε συνδεεις το ρουτερ και το πιο πιθανο ειναι να παιζει. Εγω ακομα περιμενω να ενημερωθει το συστημα της netone για να ερθουν οι τεχνικοι να συνδεσουν τον ανενεργο βροχο γιατι τωρα απλα περιμενει ασυνδετος.

Ασε δε το αλλο που μου ειπαν οι τεχνικοι του οτε οταν ηρθαν: "Ναι αμα υπαρχει ελευθερο καλωδιο ευχαριστως, αμα δεν υπαρχει δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε τιποτα" Ευτυχως απ οτι φανηκε υπηρχε ελευθερο καλωδιο.

Με λιγα λογια εκανα αιτηση ανενεργου βροχου για να εχω το οριο των 13 εργασιμων αφου αυτος μου ειπαν ειναι ο πιο γρηγορος τροπος να συνδεθω και ηδη βρισκομαι στις 18 εργασιμες και περιμενω την ενημερωση του συστηματος της netone για να κλεισω ραντεβου με τους τεχνικους της ενω οι τεχνικοι του οτε ηρθαν εχθες και ενω το συστημα του οτε ενημερωθηκε σημερα το πρωι. Το συστημα της netone ακομα με βγαζει "προς κατασκευη"

Τροπος πιεσης προς τον οτε υπαρχει αφου καπως ετσι (αφου βρηκα τον καταλληλο ανθρωπο) μπορεσα να κλεισω ραντεβου με τους τεχνικους του οτε να ερθουν την αμεσως επομενη μερα. Μεσα στον οτε υπαρχουν και υπευθυνα ατομα που μπορουν να πιεσουν λιγο παραπανω απο ενα e-mail. Το θεμα ειναι να ψαξεις να τα βρεις. Και δυστυχως κανεις δε θα ψαξει περισοτερο απο τον ιδιο καταναλωτη ειδικα αν καιγεται!

----------


## nikolaos7

> Αρχίζει και χαλάει κι αυτή η εταιρία;


Ρε παιδιά καθίστε να δούμε πως θα πάει αρχή είναι ακόμα.

----------


## No-Name

@akaloith το w-crm μέσα σε max 5 μέρες έχει εμφανίσει την επιλεξιμότητα βρόχου που λές"προς κατασκευή" όποιος σου λέει για 18 μέρες απαίτησε αποδειξη......

Δεν υπάρχει καμια περίπτωση να κάνει 18 εργάσιμες.....μάλλον η αίτηση σου είχε να σταλεί 15 μέρες.

Ωραία η καραμένα ότι φταίει άλλος πάντα

----------


## apok

Noname εμένα ειναι εδώ και καιρό σε status 9 ( προς κατασκευή )

Αιτηση έχω κάνει από 08/05

( μιλάω πάντα για ανενεργό βρόγχο με φοτητότητα τα νουμερα που ειχα στην vivodi )

----------


## No-Name

Πότε έχει καταχωρηθεί στο crm  η αίτηση και πότε πήγε σε "προς κατασκευή"?

----------


## akaloith

Η αιτηση στον οτε εφτασε απο τη netone στις 15/05
Αυτα που λεω ειναι υπευθυνα και με αποδειξεις και απο τον οτε και απο τη νετone

----------


## No-Name

Ε τότε εφόσον ειναι επί προσωπικού το θέμα της επιλεξιμότητας μόνο στη netone να κοιτάξει να πιέσει καταστασεις.

Δεν έχω δεί ποτε να θέλει επιλεξιμότητα 10+ μέρες άλλος πάροχος (το τελευταίο σχεδόν 2μηνο)

----------


## satyros

> Με λιγα λογια εκανα αιτηση ανενεργου βροχου για να εχω το οριο των 13 εργασιμων αφου αυτος μου ειπαν ειναι ο πιο γρηγορος τροπος να συνδεθω και ηδη βρισκομαι στις 18 εργασιμες και περιμενω την ενημερωση του συστηματος της netone για να κλεισω ραντεβου με τους τεχνικους της ενω οι τεχνικοι του οτε ηρθαν εχθες και ενω το συστημα του οτε ενημερωθηκε σημερα το πρωι. Το συστημα της netone ακομα με βγαζει "προς κατασκευη"
> 
> Τροπος πιεσης προς τον οτε υπαρχει αφου καπως ετσι (αφου βρηκα τον καταλληλο ανθρωπο) μπορεσα να κλεισω ραντεβου με τους τεχνικους του οτε να ερθουν την αμεσως επομενη μερα. Μεσα στον οτε υπαρχουν και υπευθυνα ατομα που μπορουν να πιεσουν λιγο παραπανω απο ενα e-mail. Το θεμα ειναι να ψαξεις να τα βρεις. Και δυστυχως κανεις δε θα ψαξει περισοτερο απο τον ιδιο καταναλωτη ειδικα αν καιγεται!



πεσς το μου κ αυτο τώρα.Η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ λέει οτι ο βρόγχος είναι ΟΚ αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα αν ήρθαν οι ΟΤΕτζήδες.Δηλαδή πώς μπορούμε να πιέσουμε τον ΟΤΕ? Δεν θες να το μοιραστείς μαζί μας?

Η πλάκα είναι οτι απο ΝΕΤΟΝΕ πριν κάνω την αίτηση μου είπαν επι λέξη:"Α ωραία, αφού κάνετε για ανενεργό βρόγχο δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα, όλα θα γίνουν πιο γρήγορα"
Αμ πως :RTFM:

----------


## akaloith

> πεσς το μου κ αυτο τώρα.Η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ λέει οτι ο βρόγχος είναι ΟΚ αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα αν ήρθαν οι ΟΤΕτζήδες.Δηλαδή πώς μπορούμε να πιέσουμε τον ΟΤΕ? Δεν θες να το μοιραστείς μαζί μας?
> 
> Η πλάκα είναι οτι απο ΝΕΤΟΝΕ πριν κάνω την αίτηση μου είπαν επι λέξη:"Α ωραία, αφού κάνετε για ανενεργό βρόγχο δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα, όλα θα γίνουν πιο γρήγορα"
> Αμ πως


αμα η νετone σου λεει οκ τοτε ειναι οκ. αλιμονο σε μενα που ξερει ο οτε οτι ειναι οκ ο βροχος αλλα η netone δεν το εχει μαθει ακομα, ωσπου να ενημερωθουν τα συστηματα της.
Πως θα πιεσεις τον οτε? Θα ψαξεις, θα μαθεις τηλεφωνα που χρησιμοποιουν οι παροχοι για τη συνενοηση τους με τον οτε. Αυτα δεν ειναι για τους κοινους συνδρομητες αφου ειναι αρμοδιοτητα της νετονε να ενημερωνει εσενα και το καθε συνδρομητη.
Μια αρχη ειναι να πας στον οτε της περιοχης σου, να ψαξεις υπευθυνο των τεχνικων να δεις τι γινεται. Επισης μετα απο καταγγελια να μαθεις τηλεφωνα απο τα κεντρικα του οτε που εκει απαντουν πιο υπευθυνα και εχουν προσβαση στα συστηματα. Και μετα απο μια αλυσιδα τηλεφωνων να καταλληξεις σε καποιον υπευθυνο. Εσυ εισαι οκ. Στους συνδρομητες που περιμενουν, οπως ειμαι και γω ευχομαι καλη τυχη. Γιατι τα πραγματα συνηθως πανε καλα αλλα υπαρχουν και φορες που δεν πανε καθολου καλα.

----------


## satyros

> Πως θα πιεσεις τον οτε? Θα ψαξεις, θα μαθεις τηλεφωνα που χρησιμοποιουν οι παροχοι για τη συνενοηση τους με τον οτε. Αυτα δεν ειναι για τους κοινους συνδρομητες αφου ειναι αρμοδιοτητα της νετονε να ενημερωνει εσενα και το καθε συνδρομητη.
> Μια αρχη ειναι να πας στον οτε της περιοχης σου, να ψαξεις υπευθυνο των τεχνικων να δεις τι γινεται. Επισης μετα απο καταγγελια να μαθεις τηλεφωνα απο τα κεντρικα του οτε που εκει απαντουν πιο υπευθυνα και εχουν προσβαση στα συστηματα. Και μετα απο μια αλυσιδα τηλεφωνων να καταλληξεις σε καποιον υπευθυνο.


Ψιλοπράγματα δηλαδή.
Κ δεν ανοίγω δική μου εταιρεία INTERNET?Λιγότερο τρέξιμο θα έχει :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## akaloith

Απο τον ανενεργο βροχο παντως που εγω προτιμησα μετα απο προτροπη του netone customer service δεν ειδα καμια προκοπη. Και αν τον επιλεξετε ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΜΗ ΚΟΨΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΣΑ DSL ΣΑΣ OTI KAI NA ΣΑΣ ΤΑΞΟΥΝ (13 εργασιμες κτλ).

Και φυσικα οσον αφορα τα "μαγικα" τηλεφωνα που ανεφερα πριν φυσικα και δεν μπορουν να βγουν στο φορουμ. Σε αυτα μπορεσα να εχω προσβαση μετα απο καταγγελια και εξυπηρετουν μονο σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις κοινους καταναλωτες. Ειδαλως ειναι αποκλειστικα και μονο για τους παροχους. Ετσι το προσωπικο που απασχολειται σε αυτες τις θεσεις αρκει να καλυψει τους 10 παροχους και οχι φυσικα τους 700.000 καταναλωτες.

Παντως αμα εγω εστω και με πολυ κοπο μπορω καπως να πιεσω τον ΟΤΕ σιγουρα κατι μπορει να κανει και ο καθε παροχος.

Τελος υπενθυμιζω οτι αν εχετε ζητησει ανενεργο βροχο υπαρχει και μια μικρη περιπτωση οταν ερθουν οι τεχνικοι του οτε να σας γειωσουν κανονικα λεγοντας σας οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμο καλωδιο για να φερουν στο κατανεμητη σας και οτι δεν μπορουν να κανουν τιποτα γι αυτο. Εμενα τουλαχιστον ετσι μου ειπαν. Ευτυχως υπηρχε διαθεσιμο καλωδιο στη περιπτωση μου.Δεν θελω να σκεφτω τι θα γινοταν αν δεν υπηρχε.

----------


## satyros

> Τελος υπενθυμιζω οτι αν εχετε ζητησει ανενεργο βροχο υπαρχει και μια μικρη περιπτωση οταν ερθουν οι τεχνικοι του οτε να σας γειωσουν κανονικα λεγοντας σας οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμο καλωδιο για να φερουν στο κατανεμητη σας και οτι δεν μπορουν να κανουν τιποτα γι αυτο. Εμενα τουλαχιστον ετσι μου ειπαν. Ευτυχως υπηρχε διαθεσιμο καλωδιο στη περιπτωση μου.Δεν θελω να σκεφτω τι θα γινοταν αν δεν υπηρχε.


Κ τι γίνεται σε αυτή την περίπτωση? Ξέρει κανένας να απαντήσει?Αν δεν είναι ευθύνη του ΟΤΕ να το φροντίσει αυτό ποιανού είναι, της PIZZA HUT?Αρε Ελλαδάρα :Worthy:

----------


## deminio11

καλησπερα σε  ολους 

Σημερα τηλεφωνησα  στη NETONE και  ζητησα να  μου σταλει η αιτηση ταχυδρομικος.
Η κοπελα μου ειπε οτι απο τη στιγμη που θα στειλω την αιτηση σε 15 το πολυ ημερες θα με  ενεργοποιησουν .

Ελπιζω να μη μετανιωσω για τη κινηση μου .

Ο χρονος ειναι ο καλυτερος  γιατρος ..

Φιλικα  deminio

----------


## yuk

Mέχρι στιγμής δε το έχουμε μετανοιώσει, στο μέλλον όμως... θα δείξει...  :Razz: 

Aν δε θέλεις να περιμένεις το ταχυδρομείο μπορείς να κατεβάσεις την αίτηση από το site.  :Wink:

----------


## Sebu

Εγω παντως την αιτηση την εκανα Δευτερα μεσημερι.Πες να την επεξεργαστουν πηγε Τριτη.
Μεχρι και Παρασκευη απογευμα δεν ειχε φυγει ακομα για τον ΟΤΕ το αιτημα.

Δεν ξερω αλλα νομιζω οτι με το νεο RUO πρεπει εντος 3 εργασιμων να εχει αποστειλει ο παροχος στον ΟΤΕ το αιτημα.Κανω λαθος???
Γιατι στην περιπτωση μου οι 3 εργασιμες ειναι Τριτη,Τεταρτη,Πεμπτη.Αρα θα επρεπε μαξ να εχει φυγει Πεμπτη αλλα χαριζω και την Παρασκευη.Παρολα αυτα δεν εχει φυγει ακομα.

Για να δουμε απο βδομαδα.Γιατι οπως το παει η 4νετ με τα 24mbit και το cc που αρχιζει να στρωνει με βλεπω να γειωνω εγω την ΝετΟνε και οχι εκεινη εμενα.

----------


## No-Name

5 εργάσιμες όχι 3  :Wink:

----------


## lewton

Σύμφωνα με το 13860, μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα έχω ενεργοποιηθεί.
Για να δούμε...
Όπως έχω ξαναδηλώσει, αν φτάσουμε στις 20 Ιουνίου και δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί τα ακυρώνω όλα και παραμένω στη Vivodi μέχρι να μπορέσω να πάω Forthnet.
Στο χέρι τους είναι να με κρατήσουν.

----------


## dimpard

> Εγω παντως την αιτηση την εκανα Δευτερα μεσημερι.Πες να την επεξεργαστουν πηγε Τριτη.
> Μεχρι και Παρασκευη απογευμα δεν ειχε φυγει ακομα για τον ΟΤΕ το αιτημα.
> 
> Δεν ξερω αλλα νομιζω οτι με το νεο RUO πρεπει εντος 3 εργασιμων να εχει αποστειλει ο παροχος στον ΟΤΕ το αιτημα.Κανω λαθος???
> Γιατι στην περιπτωση μου οι 3 εργασιμες ειναι Τριτη,Τεταρτη,Πεμπτη.Αρα θα επρεπε μαξ να εχει φυγει Πεμπτη αλλα χαριζω και την Παρασκευη.Παρολα αυτα δεν εχει φυγει ακομα.


Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Παρομοίως έκανα αίτηση στις 31/05 στην NetOne
01/06 την παρέλαβαν όπως μου λένε στο τηλέφωνο
08/06 και ενώ πέρασαν οι 5 εργάσιμες, δεν έχει σταλεί το αίτημα στον ΟΤΕ

Η καλή μέρα από το πρωί φαίνεται ...




> Σύμφωνα με το 13860, μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα έχω ενεργοποιηθεί.
> Για να δούμε...
> Όπως έχω ξαναδηλώσει, αν φτάσουμε στις 20 Ιουνίου και δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί τα ακυρώνω όλα και παραμένω στη Vivodi μέχρι να μπορέσω να πάω Forthnet.
> Στο χέρι τους είναι να με κρατήσουν.


Μπορείς να μου πεις πότε έκανες την αίτηση?

----------


## lewton

> Μπορείς να μου πεις πότε έκανες την αίτηση?


3 Μαΐου για ανενεργό βρόχο.

----------


## No-Name

Θεωρητικά η αίτηση εαν δεν σταλεί εντός 5 εργασιμων δεν θεωρείται έγκυρη(στη πράξη όμως?)Και πρέπει να σταλεί εκ νέου πάλι

----------


## aitos

καλημέρα συνοδοιπόροι αιτηθέντες  :Smile:  

   η κατάσταση είναι κωμικοτραγική .......στο σύνολο των εταιριών , οι οποίες είναι επίσης αιτηθέντες  στον αυτοκράτορα πΟΤΕ , πότε θα δεειθεί η χάρη του να παραδώσει τους αιτούμενους (και σε τι κατάσταση  :Thinking:  βρόχους , με τελικό αποδέκτη της χρονικής ταλαιπωρίας ( τα όρια διαφέρουν τραγικά από εταιρία σε εταιρία και ανάλογα την περιοχή )  εμάς τους ..........συνήθεις ταλαιπωριακούς   :Sorry:  
  ..... οι οποίοι γινόμστε μπαλάκι ανάμεσα σε προσφορές - αντιπροσφορές και τελικά κάνουμε προσευχές για κάτι που είναι αστείο ......μία σύνδεση adsl θέλουμε , φαντάσου ανζ ητούσαμε και τίποτε άλλο   :Worthy:   :Worthy: 

  Η netone μέχρι στιγμής έχει δείξει καλή ανταπόκριση .....αν αυτή αλλάξει θα το δείξει το μέλλον ( ελπίζουμε όχι το πολυυυυυυυυυυ  απώτερο  :Razz:

----------


## akaloith

> 3 Μαΐου για ανενεργό βρόχο.


γιατι ΤΟΣΟ πολυ? τι σ' εχει καθυστερησει τοσο?

----------


## No-Name

> γιατι ΤΟΣΟ πολυ? τι σ' εχει καθυστερησει τοσο?


Ζήτησε να πάει από LLU VIVODI σε LLU NETOΝE γιαυτό

----------


## vass

Μιας και μιλάμε για ημερομηνίες:

11/05/2007 - αίτηση για ενεργό βρόγχο full LLU.
01/06/2007 - παραλαβή εξοπλισμού.

Χτες που τους πήρα για πρώτη φορά τηλέφωνο μου είπαν ότι όλα πάνε καλά, αλλά δε μου δώσανε ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης. Πάντως, αφού δε διακόπτεται το Internet, δεν καίγομαι και πολύ.

----------


## No-Name

Ανενεργό βρόχο έχεις ζητήσει από αυτούς?

----------


## lewton

> Ζήτησε να πάει από LLU VIVODI σε LLU NETOΝE γιαυτό


Η καθυστέρηση ήταν στην παράδοση του βρόχου πάντως, όχι στην παράδοση του αριθμού από τη Vivodi.

----------


## No-Name

Φαντάζομαι ότι μέχρι να παραδοθει ο βρόχος δεν μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί και η φορητότητα

----------


## lewton

> Φαντάζομαι ότι μέχρι να παραδοθει ο βρόχος δεν μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί και η φορητότητα


Για να είμαι ειλικρινής χ...α για τη φορητότα.
Ενημερωτικά πάντως, μου είπαν ότι έχει παραδοθεί ο βρόχος, και ότι μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα πάρουν και το τηλέφωνο.

----------


## No-Name

Οπότε παραδίδεται ο βρόχος και ακολουθεί φορητότητα.Οκ thnx lewton  :One thumb up:

----------


## lewton

> Οπότε παραδίδεται ο βρόχος και ακολουθεί φορητότητα.Οκ thnx lewton


Θέλω να δω πόσες μέρες (ή ώρες) δε θα έχω το τηλέφωνο που μεταφέρω. Παίζουν 2 σενάρια:
-να το πάρει η Net One και να μη μου έχει φτιάξει ακόμα τη γραμμή, οπότε να έχω ADSL από Vivodi και το άλλο νούμερο, αλλά όχι το βασικό.
-να μου φέρει τη γραμμή η Net One πριν πάρει το νούμερο, οπότε θα έχω ADSL από τη Net One, αλλά όχι το νούμερό μου.

----------


## No-Name

Μάλλον το 2ο θα γίνει όπως και με τον nxenos που έφερε νεα γραμμή και μετά ήρθε και το τηλέφωνο από τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## yuk

Σε μένα πάντως ο βρόχος τελείωσε Τετάρτη και η φορητότητα ολοκληρώθηκε τη Δευτέρα.  :Thinking:

----------


## No-Name

...Εξάλλου η φορητοτητα δεν κρατει παραπάνω από 10 εργασιμες για να υλοποιηθεί

----------


## lewton

Τέλος πάντων, η ουσία είναι ότι δε με απασχολεί να μη δουλεύει το νούμερο για 4-5 μέρες.

----------


## yuk

Eνημερωτικά, η Νet One μου είχε πει πως αν δεν είχε ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα μέχρι να έρθουν οι τεχνικοί και δεν ήθελα να μείνω χωρίς τηλέφωνο, αλλά και ούτε να καθυστερήσω το ραντεβού μαζί τους, ότι μπορούν να έρθουν να μετρήσουν τη γραμμή, να τα φτιάξουν όλα και μετά να κάνω τη σύνδεση εγώ.
Προτίμησα βέβαια να παίξει το Internet και να μείνω χωρίς τηλέφωνο.  :Razz:

----------


## dimpard

> 3 Μαΐου για ανενεργό βρόχο.


Εύχομαι να σε ενεργοποιήσουν σύντομα, όπως σου υποσχέθηκαν




> Θεωρητικά η αίτηση εαν δεν σταλεί εντός 5 εργασιμων δεν θεωρείται έγκυρη(στη πράξη όμως?)Και πρέπει να σταλεί εκ νέου πάλι


Υπονοείς πως πρέπει να κάνω κάτι?? :Thinking: 




> καλημέρα συνοδοιπόροι αιτηθέντες  
> 
>    η κατάσταση είναι κωμικοτραγική .......στο σύνολο των εταιριών , οι οποίες είναι επίσης αιτηθέντες  στον αυτοκράτορα πΟΤΕ , πότε θα δεειθεί η χάρη του να παραδώσει τους αιτούμενους (και σε τι κατάσταση  βρόχους , με τελικό αποδέκτη της χρονικής ταλαιπωρίας ( τα όρια διαφέρουν τραγικά από εταιρία σε εταιρία και ανάλογα την περιοχή )  εμάς τους ..........συνήθεις ταλαιπωριακούς   
>   ..... οι οποίοι γινόμστε μπαλάκι ανάμεσα σε προσφορές - αντιπροσφορές και τελικά κάνουμε προσευχές για κάτι που είναι αστείο ......μία σύνδεση adsl θέλουμε , φαντάσου ανζ ητούσαμε και τίποτε άλλο   
> 
>   Η netone μέχρι στιγμής έχει δείξει καλή ανταπόκριση .....αν αυτή αλλάξει θα το δείξει το μέλλον ( ελπίζουμε όχι το πολυυυυυυυυυυ  απώτερο


Απ' ότι φαίνεται δεν έχουμε και μεγάλο περιθώριο επιλογής. Όλοι οι αιτούντες στο ίδιο καζάνι βράζουμε!!

----------


## No-Name

> Εύχομαι να σε ενεργοποιήσουν σύντομα, όπως σου υποσχέθηκαν
> 
> 
> Υπονοείς πως πρέπει να κάνω κάτι??
> 
> 
> Απ' ότι φαίνεται δεν έχουμε και μεγάλο περιθώριο επιλογής. Όλοι οι αιτούντες στο ίδιο καζάνι βράζουμε!!


 
Εαν θέλεις απο βδομάδα κάνε ενα τηλέφωνο στο cc τους να δείς τι θα σου πουν και αυτοί.Μπορείς να κάνεις και διασταυρωση στοιχείων με τον ΟΤΕ για να ελέγξεις και την εγκυρότητα από τα λεγάμενα αυτών εκεί στο cc

----------


## kx5

Δε την παλεύω άλλο με pstn  :Crying:  μου φαίνεται πιο αργή από ποτέ.
Για τη δουλειά μου τη βγάζω σε φίλους με adsl.
Ελπίζω από βδομάδα να κινηθούν λιγάκι τα πράγματα.

----------


## No-Name

kx5 από πότε τους περιμένεις?

----------


## kx5

> kx5 από πότε τους περιμένεις?


28/5 αίτηση τηλεφωνικά
4/6 αποστολή συμπληρωμένων αιτήσεων με fax

Είναι νωρίς ακόμα  :Wall:

----------


## No-Name

Έχεις δρόμο σε 2 βδομάδες ίσως και να έχεις νεότερα,εαν πάλι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το CRM του ΟΤΕ

----------


## kx5

> Έχεις δρόμο σε 2 βδομάδες ίσως και να έχεις νεότερα,εαν πάλι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το CRM του ΟΤΕ

----------


## ronaldinio

Παιδιά καλώς σας βρίσκω.
Κάνω μια νέα αρχή:
ακύρωσα τη Vivodi και σήμερα πέρασα από τα κεντρικά της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και υπέγραψα αίτηση σε αυτούς. Ο χρόνος έχει αρχίσει να μετρά αντίστροφα από σήμερα!

13-20 μέρες... (εργάσιμες)

----------


## aitos

καλώς ήρθες φίλε στην ....αναμονή  :Smile: 

  άν εξαιρέσεις κάποιους τυχερούς που έκαναν αίτηση πολύ νωρίς ο συνηθισμένος χρόνος είναι ένας (1) ημερολογιακός μήνας .


η δική μου ιστορία είναι:

14/5 = αίτηση 
21/5 = παραλαβή ρούτερ 
6/6  = εκτιμώμενη ημερομηνία παράδοσης βρόχου 13/6  ( δεν υπερεκτιμώ ούτε υποτιμώ Οτιδήποτε .....έως πραγματοποίησης του  :Smile:

----------


## ges

Φιλαράκια μου γεια σας.
Όπως θα δείτε και στην υπογραφή μου υπέβαλα τηλεφωνικώς την αίτησή μου στις 15/5, απέστειλα συμπληρωμένα όλα τα δικαιολογητικά στις 17/5, (όπως έχω πληροφορηθεί από 13860) το αίτημα προς τον ΟΤΕ απεστάλλει στις 19/5 για Full LLU και φορητότητα και τέλος στη 1η Ιουνίου παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό.

Την Πέμπτη 7 Ιουνίου μιλώντας με το 13860 ο ευγενέστατος και εξυπηρετικότατος υπάλληλος με ενημέρωσε (αφού μου ζητούσε χρόνο,-απόλυτα λογικό- προκειμένου να κοιτάξειι στο πληροφοριακό τους σύστημα) μου είπε ότι είναι ζήτημα μιάς-δυό ημερών προκειμένου να ενεργοποιηθώ.
Μεσολάβησε η Παρασκευή και το Σ/Κ, που δεν γνωρίζω αν γίνονται ενεργοποιήσεις, και σήμερα είπα να ξαναπάρω τηλέφωνο στο 13860 μήπως και υπάρχει τίποτα νεότερο.
Με έκπληξή μου πληροφορήθηκα από την υπάλληλο που με εξυπηρέτησε ότι η γραμμή(βρόγχος) ακόμα δεν έχει παραδοθεί από τον ΟΤΕ στην Net One παρ΄ όλο που έχουν περάσει πέραν των 13 εργασίμων ημερών. Σε ερώτηση μου, αν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα εγώ, η απάντηση ήταν αρνητική και ότι το κοιτάνε εκείνοι. Ήδη είμαι με την σημερινή ημέρα στις 15 εργάσιμες από την ημέρα αποστολής του αιτήματος στον ΟΤΕ.
Τώρα όσο για το cc, τι να πώ; Με έχει ξενερώσει.

Αντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει, γιατί βλέπω άλλους με μικρότερα χρονικά διαστήματα να ενεργοποιούνται και εγώ να μένω με τον εξοπλισμό στο....χέρι.

----------


## apok

Εμένα σήμερα μου ειπαν οτι πλέον, επιτέλους, απο status 9 " Προς κατασκευή " ειμαι σε status 14 " Κατασκευή " .

Όπερ σημαίνει οτι λογικά αυριο θα με πάρουν τηλ για να έρθουν για μέτρηση και μικτονόμιση

----------


## No-Name

> Εμένα σήμερα μου ειπαν οτι πλέον, επιτέλους, απο status 9 " Προς κατασκευή " ειμαι σε status 14 " Κατασκευή " .
> 
> Όπερ σημαίνει οτι λογικά αυριο θα με πάρουν τηλ για να έρθουν για μέτρηση και μικτονόμιση


 

Aντε επτέλους ,καλή ενεργοποίηση εύχομαι :Clap:  :Clap:  :One thumb up:

----------


## mich83

Δηλαδή τους παίρνεις τηλ και ρωτάς τι status είσαι; Kι άμα σου πουν double caramel;  :Razz:

----------


## yuk

> Δηλαδή τους παίρνει τηλ και ρωτάς τι status είσαι; Kι άμα σου πουν double caramel;


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## apok

> Δηλαδή τους παίρνει τηλ και ρωτάς τι status είσαι; Kι άμα σου πουν double caramel;


όχι.. απλά μου έλεγαν οτι ειναι " προς κατασκευή "..
το " status " το προσθέτω εγώ, λόγω αρκετής ενασχόλησης με το w-crm του ΟΤΕ  :Wink:

----------


## A_gamer

> Δηλαδή τους παίρνει τηλ και ρωτάς τι status είσαι; Kι άμα σου πουν double caramel;


Η Net One; Δύσκολο. Τι είναι, σαν τους άλλους παρόχους; (Τriple, triple!)
Edit: [ Μπας και η Βιβο και η ΟΝ αυτό εννοούν με τον όρο "triple play"; :Laughing:  ]

----------


## akaloith

11/05 αιτηση εφτασε στη νετονε για ανενεργο βροχο
15/05 αιτηση εφτασε στον οτε
22/05 ηρθε ο εξοπλισμος
8/6 ηρθαν τεχνικοι του οτε και παρεδωσαν τη γραμμη
εως 13/06 περιμενω τεχνικους netone

απο τη στιγμη που σταλθηκε η αιτηση στον οτε μιλαμε για 19-21 εργασιμες...

----------


## ges

> 11/05 αιτηση εφτασε στη νετονε για ανενεργο βροχο
> 15/05 αιτηση εφτασε στον οτε
> 22/05 ηρθε ο εξοπλισμος
> 8/6 ηρθαν τεχνικοι του οτε και παρεδωσαν τη γραμμη
> εως 13/06 περιμενω τεχνικους netone
> 
> απο τη στιγμη που σταλθηκε η αιτηση στον οτε μιλαμε για 19-21 εργασιμες...


Ναι, εντάξει, αλλά εγώ έχω κάνει αίτηση για ενεργό βρόγχο. Δεν έχει μια μικρή διαφορά;

----------


## dimpard

> ...
> Παρομοίως έκανα αίτηση στις 31/05 στην NetOne
> 01/06 την παρέλαβαν όπως μου λένε στο τηλέφωνο
> 08/06 και ενώ πέρασαν οι 5 εργάσιμες, δεν έχει σταλεί το αίτημα στον ΟΤΕ


... στη συνέχεια : 
10/06 (Κυριακή??!!) εστάλη το αίτημα στον ΟΤΕ, όπως μου είπε το 13860
Άρχισε η ανίστροφη μέτρηση των 13 εργάσιμων. :Cool:

----------


## vass

> Μιας και μιλάμε για ημερομηνίες:
> 
> 11/05/2007 - αίτηση για ενεργό βρόγχο full LLU.
> 01/06/2007 - παραλαβή εξοπλισμού.
> 
> Χτες που τους πήρα για πρώτη φορά τηλέφωνο μου είπαν ότι όλα πάνε καλά, αλλά δε μου δώσανε ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης. Πάντως, αφού δε διακόπτεται το Internet, δεν καίγομαι και πολύ.


11/06/2007 - ενεργοποίηση.

Internet, τηλεφωνία, φορητότητα = όλα ok.

* Link Information*

Uptime: 0 days, 2:23:05
Modulation: G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 4,33 / 10,36
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 15,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 4,5 / 11,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,5 / 27,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote): 0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0
HEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0

----------


## rdaniel

Λοιπόν, να πω κι εγώ τον πόνο μου ...  :Thinking: 

Έχω κάνει αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόχο (νέα αριθμοδότηση) από 3/5 . Παρέλαβα εξοπλισμό 16/5. Με ειδοποίησαν ότι από πλευράς NetOne η αριθμοδότηση είναι έτοιμη στις 25/5. Πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης δόθηκε 1/6. Μετά από δικό μου τηλεφώνημα μού είπαν ότι ο βρόχος παραδόθηκε από ΟΤΕ στις 4/6.

Ζήτησα να ενημερωθώ εγκαίρως για να βρίσκομαι σπίτι κατά την επίσκεψη των τεχνικών για ενεργοποίηση, η οποία θα γινόταν μέχρι 8/6. Αφού δεν είχα κάποια ενημέρωση πρωτύτερα, πήγα στα γραφεία της NetOne στις 7/6, 17:00 και εξέθεσα το πώς έχουν τα πράγματα και ζήτησα πάλι ενημέρωση έγκαιρη για το θέμα μου.

Ε, στις 19:00 περίπου με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο οι τεχνικοί ότι είναι στο δρόμο για να με συνδέσουν! Ήρθαν, εψαξαν τα καλώδια που θα έπρεπε να έχει φέρει ο ΟΤΕ, παιδεύτηκαν αρκετά, μέχρι και στο Α/Κ Καλαμακίου πήγαμε αλλά ήταν κλειστό (!!) και δεν μπορέσαμε να μπούμε να δούμε τι πρόβλημα έχει ο βρόχος. Δεν έχω παράπονο από την προθυμία τους, είναι αλήθεια.

Υποσχέθηκαν να δούν το θέμα το επόμενο πρωϊ. Τους κάνω τηλέφωνο 8/6 το πρωϊ, για να κανονίσω τις υπόλοιπες δουλειές μου, συμφωνούμε να έρθουν μετά τις 12 (αφού ρυθμίσουν κάποιες βλάβες που μου είπαν ότι παρουσιάστηκαν) και πραγματικά στις 11.30 είμαι σπίτι και περιμένω ... Ε, κατά τις 4 πια, παίρνω και ρωτάω τι θα γίνει και μου λένε ότι δεν το βλέπουν για 8/6 λόγω φόρτου εργασίας, το αφήνουμε για 11/6 το πρωϊ...

Δευτέρα 11/6 καλώ πάλι για να συνεννοηθούμε για την ώρα, γιατί θα πρέπει να ακυρώσω κάποια δικά μου ραντεβού για να ειμαι σπίτι. Μου λένε πάλι μετά τις 12. ΟΚ, 11.30 είμαι πάλι και περιμένω. Ε, κατά τις 14.30 παίρνω τηλέφωνο και μου λένε ότι δεν θα έρθουν από εδώ, έχει βλάβη ο βρόχος και το δίνουν στον ΟΤΕ!!!

Και το παράπονό μου είναι: ΓΙΑΤΙ δεν με πήρε κάποιος να με ενημερώσει νωρίτερα, αφού ΚΑΙ τηλεφωνικά το έχω ζητήσει επανειλλημένα ΚΑΙ από τα γραφεία τους όταν πήγα αυτό τους ζήτησα;! Και επιπλέον, ΓΙΑΤΙ δώθηκε βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ μόλις χτες, ενώ το πρόβλημα ξέρουμε στην ουσία ότι υφίσταται από την Πέμπτη, άντε να μπορούσε να δωθεί την Παρασκευή;!

Πήρα κι εγώ τηλέφωνο στο cc και τα άκουσε κανονικά ο τηλεφωνητής (και σόρρυ δηλαδή, δεν μου φταίει ο άνθρωπος) και με πήρε αργότερα ο τεχνικός που μου ζήτησε συγνώμη αν φταίει σε κάτι για την μη ενημέρωσή μου και υποσχέθηκε να κάνει το καλύτερο για την αποκατάσταση του βρόχου σύντομα.

Και δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τον άνθρωπο, όταν ήρθε καλά έκανε τη δουλειά του, και πρόθυμα. Η ενημέρωσή μου όμως δεν έγινε όπως είχα ζητήσει, με αποτέλεσμα να εκτεθώ απέναντι σε εκείνους που με περίμεναν. Και η καθυστέρηση στην ενεργοποίησή μου είναι γεγονός, αμφιβάλλω αν μέχρι Παρασκευή θα έχω ενεργοποιηθεί, και αν θα ειδοποιηθώ και έγκαιρα για να βρίσκομαι στο σπίτι όταν θα έρθουν!  :Lips Sealed: 

Πραγματικά, αν μέχρι Παρασκευή δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να διακόψω τη διαδικασία, τόσο πολύ έχω εκνευριστεί με το πρόβλημα που μου δημιουργήθηκε με τα ραντεβού μου!  :Evil:

----------


## ronaldinio

rdaniel, η ιστορία σου είναι το πρώτο σοβαρό μείον για τη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ από τη στιγμή που άρχισα να παρακολουθώ τα τεκταινόμενα στο forum της NETONE.

Ελπίζω να μην υποστώ κάτι ανάλογο γιατί μετά την κακή εμπειρία από τη Vivodi δεν έχω πολλές ανοχές...

----------


## rdaniel

> rdaniel, η ιστορία σου είναι το πρώτο σοβαρό μείον για τη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ από τη στιγμή που άρχισα να παρακολουθώ τα τεκταινόμενα στο forum της NETONE.
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην υποστώ κάτι ανάλογο γιατί μετά την κακή εμπειρία από τη Vivodi δεν έχω πολλές ανοχές...


Ευελπιστώ σε αίσιο τέλος ... Κι εγώ κουρασμένος είμαι από κακή εμπειρία με Tellas Zisto και δεν θέλω να περάσω αντίστοιχες καταστάσεις. Ελπίζω να ήταν ένα επεισόδιο ατυχές που δεν θα έχει ανάλογη συνέχεια και η εταιρεία θα ανταποκριθεί στις προσδοκίες που έχει δημιουρήσει σε όλους μας τόσο καιρό.

Ίσως όσο "μεγαλώνει" η εταιρεία εμφανίζονται και τέτοια προβλήματα, ελπίζω να αντιμετωπιστούν! Η επαφή με το cc και το προσωπικό είναι η καλύτερη που έχω συναντήσει ως τώρα από ανάλογη εταιρεία, και για αυτό με "χάλασε" αυτό που συνέβει, μιας και δεν το ανέμενα από την NetOne. Όπως και να έχει, "κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούϊα", θα ενημερώσω για τη συνέχεια.

----------


## valen01

rdaniel θα συμφωνήσω με τον ronaldinio. Και εγώ ως μέχρι την Παρασκευή ( που ελπίζω να αποδεσμευτώ ) πελάτης - ταλαιπωρημένος της VIVODI παρακολουθώ απο κοντά το συγκεκριμένο section του forum και η δική σου περίπτωση είναι η πρώτη στραβοτιμονιά που έχω διαβάσει. Ελπίζω να τακτοποιηθεί το θέμα σου και ευχομαι η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ να μην δίνει την εντύπωση πως όσο μεγαλώνει θα εμφανίζει τα προβλήματα των άλλων γιατί πολύ απλά.......δεν θα μεγαλώσει  :Whistle:  Πάντω και εμένα με έχει κερδίσει το ενδιαφέρον και η επικοινωνία που έχω ως τώρα με το CC ρωτώντας ως ενδιαφερόμενος και άνετα την κατατάσω απο τις επικρατέστερες μαζί με τη FORTHNET για την μετάβασή μου !!!!!

----------


## nxenos

Παιδια χαλαρωστε.Ολα καλα θα πανε.Εδω εμενα που με εχει φρικαρει η γραμμη μου(διαβαστε αναλογα post) και δεν φευγω γιατι τα ατομακια ασχολουνται συνεχεια μεχρι να βρουμε που ειναι το προβλημα!Ετσι και βρεθει η βλαβη ομως και φτιαχτει...μετα....πεταμε!

----------


## vagskarm

nxenos εικόνισμα πρέπει να σου κάνει η NetOne για την ψύχραιμη στάση που κρατάς, παρά την τόση ταλαιπωρία σου. Γι αυτό και μόνο αξίζεις περισσότερη προσοχή και γρήγορη επίλυση του προβλήματός σου.

----------


## nxenos

> nxenos εικόνισμα πρέπει να σου κάνει η NetOne για την ψύχραιμη στάση που κρατάς, παρά την τόση ταλαιπωρία σου. Γι αυτό και μόνο αξίζεις περισσότερη προσοχή και γρήγορη επίλυση του προβλήματός σου.


 :One thumb up:  Δεν ξερω ρε παιδια,τα ατομακια με εχουν κερδισει μονο και μονο για την συμπεριφορα τους.Αν βεβεια διαπιστοσουμε τελικα οτι δεν υπαρχει πουθενα βλαβη και οτι ετσι θα παραμεινει η κατασταση με συχνους αποσυνχρονισμους, δυστηχως ειμαι αναγκασμενος να φυγω.Οχι για κανενα αλλο λογο αλλα αν ειναι να "πεφτει" συνεχεια το τηλ,θα με σταυρωσει η μανα μου γιατι δεν μπορουμε να εχουμε σωστη τηλεφωνια(Και αυτο ειναι που καιει τους δικους μου).Τα υπολοιπα δεν τους καινε και πολυ.(Εμενα βεβαια με καιει και με παρακαιει..) :Thinking: 

ps.Εγω βασικα παρακαλω να υπαρχει οντως βλαβη για να δω τουλαχιστον τι φταιει ετσι ξαφνικα και χαλασε τοσο η γραμμη μου.
Μην ξεχνατε οτι και γω στην αρχη εβλεπα στο ρουτερ 10046/1023.

----------


## apok

Keep the faith nxenos και αν ειναι κατι που λύνεται θα διορθωθεί.

Η αληθεια είναι ότι και εγώ παρά την καθυστήρηση στο θέμα της γραμμής μου, κάθομαι λόγω της αντιμετώπισης που χρήζω

----------


## tugito

rdaniel πιστεύω ότι ολα θα πάνε καλά. Πραγματικά επρεπε να σε ειδοποιήσουν αλλά την ιδια ημερομηνία που λες τρέχαν και για μένα και για πολλούς άλλους οπότε ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι ότι δικαιολογημένα δεν προλάβαιναν αλλά έπρεπε να σε ειδοποιήσουν. Ευχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και το συντομότερο να εχει λυθεί το πρόβλημα.

----------


## valen01

nxenos έχω διαβάσει το ιστορικό σου απο την πρώτη στιγμή και θεωρώ πως ήσουν η εξαίρεση στον κανόνα που έλεγε οτι όλα στην NETONE πάνε ρολόι. Διάβαζα και την αντιμετώπιση που είχες και αυτό είναι που με έκανε να πω πως ακόμα και κάτι στραβό να πάει δεν θα φαω το γείωμα που είχα στην VIVODI ( απο προσωπικής εμπειρίας το λέω ). Απο την άλλη αν δεν διάβαζ και για κάποιον ( έστω έναν ) που να είχε το παραμικρό πρόβλημα απο την NETONE θα είχα αμφιβολίες για το κατα πόσο αληθεύουν όλα όσα γράφω.

Εύχομαι nxenos να συνεχίσουν να ενδιαφέρονται το ίδιο μέχρι την επίλυση του προβλήματός σου και γρήγορα να δεις τα καλά και εσύ των άλλων

----------


## akaloith

Λυπαμαι πραγματικα για το helpdesk της netone.
Παιρνω Δευτερα τηλεφωνο ξεροντας πως τη Πεμπτη παραδωθηκε η γραμμη απο τον οτε μου λεει μια κοπελα οτι ακομα δεν εχει ενημερωθει το συστημα. Παιρνω τον γνωστο μου στο καπακι στον οτε, βλεπει το συστημα των παροχων και μου λεει οτι ειναι ενημερωμενο. Ξαναπαιρνω τη κοπελα στο helpdesk λεει ααα εχετε δικιο εγω δε κοιταξα σωστα. Οποτε περιμενω τους τεχνικους σας.
Παιρνω Τριτη τηλεφωνο και ακουω το εξης υπεροχο απο εναν στο helpdesk. Α κυριε ειστε στο status 14 - Κατασκευη και για να ερθουν οι τεχνικοι μας πρεπει να ειστε στο status 17 - Αυτοματη αποδοχη. Παιρνω το γνωστο μου στον ΟΤΕ μου λεει εχουν μπλεξει τα ... εκει στη Netone, απο τον οτε ποτε δε προκειται να παει το status στο 17.Το 14 ειναι το τελειωτικο. Παιρνω στη netone βρισκω τον ιδιο υπαλληλο του το λεω, μου λεει εχετε δικιο λαθος δικο μου. Εξακολουθω να περιμενω τους τεχνικους της.
11/05 σταλθηκε η αιτηση και απο λαθη στο helpdesk μετραω μπολικα
η αιτηση εγινε στο καπακι μαζι με εναν γνωστο μου που εκανε για forthnet 2play. Αυτος μεσα στον μηνα για ενεργο βροχο ενεργοποιηθηκε. Εγω με ανενεργο βροχο (πιο γρηγορη ενεργοποιηση συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα τους) ακομα περιμενω να ενεργοποιηθω και φυσικα ακομα εχουμε τη φορητοτητα να περιμενει...
Λυπαμαι πραγματικα περιμενα πιο σωστη πληροφορηση. Δεν γκρινιαζω για το χρονοδιαγραμμα. Γκρινιαζω για τη λαθος πληροφορηση που εχω ακομα και τωρα απο το cc

Οσο για τους υπευθυνους? Πριν συμπληρωθουν οι 13 εργασιμες μπορουσα να μιλησω μαζι τους για να με πεισουν οτι δεν ειναι 13 εργασιμες αλλα 11 ή 12. Αφου πλεον εχουμε φτασει τις 20 εργασιμες φυσικα ειναι απασχολημενοι και δεν εχω καταφερει να τους βρω ουτε μια φορα.

Το συμπερασμα μου ποιο ειναι? Οτι και η vivodi αν ειχε το πελατολογιο που ειχε η netone στην αρχη θα ενεργοποιουσε σε 7 εργασιμες. Τα αγγουρια ερχονται οταν αρχιζει το πελατολογιο και μεγαλωνει. Εκει διχνεις την αξια σου και την ευελιξια σου. Και σαφως ολοι μας μπορουμε να δουμε διαφορα στη netone 1 μηνα πριν και τωρα.

----------


## nolartsa

Τηλεφωνικη Αιτηση στις 12/06/07 για Full LLU

----------


## vass

@ akaloith,

Δηλαδή, τεστάρεις το help desk μήπως και τους πιάσεις αδιάβαστους?

Εγώ δεν τους τέσταρα, ούτε έχω κολλητό στον ΟΤΕ, δε με ενδιαφέρει πότε παραδόθηκε η γραμμή, ούτε με νοιάζει τι είναι το  status 17, 27 ή 107.

Από τις 11.05.07 που έστειλα με φαξ την αίτηση, τους ενόχλησα 2 φορές:
- στις 12.05.07 για να δω αν παρέλαβαν την αίτηση και μου είπαν ενεργοποίηση ενεργού βρόγχου σε 20 ημέρες περίπου.
- στις 09.06.07 τους πήρα τηλέφωνο, πιο πολύ διερευνητικά, και μου είπαν ότι όλα πάνε καλά.

Και στις 11.06.07 (ακριβώς σε 20 εργάσιμες ημέρες) ενεργοποιήθηκα.

Δεν έμεινα καθόλου χωρίς Internet, τα τηλέφωνα λειτούργησαν αμέσως, όπως και η φορητότητα.
Δεν τους πήρα άλλο τηλέφωνο, αν και θα έπρεπε για να τους ευχαριστήσω.

----------


## akaloith

> Δηλαδή, τεστάρεις το help desk μήπως και τους πιάσεις αδιάβαστους?


δεν τεσταρω κανενα. απλα δεν μπορω να μου λενε ψεματα για να δικαιολογησουν οποιαδηποτε καθυστερηση
Στο οτι δεν ερχονται οι τεχνικοι δεν φταιει οτι δεν εχει παραδωθει η γραμμη απο τον οτε ουτε οτι ειμαι στο status 14 και οτι πρεπει να παω στο 17 για να ερθουν. Η γραμμη εχει παραδωθει απο τον οτε και το status 14 ειναι το τελειωτικο που καταληγει απο τον οτε. Οποτε δεν ανεχομαι ψεματα.

ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΕΧΟΝΤΑΣ ΠΡΟΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΡΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΙ ΚΟΡΟΔΙΑ ΠΕΦΤΕΙ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΑΝ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ Η ΨΕΜΑΤΑ. Η ΒΙΒΟΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΕΠΙ 3-4 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΕΞΑΠΑΤΗΣΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΤΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ΕΝΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΚΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ. ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΑΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΝΟΗΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΔΗΛΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ Η ΨΕΜΑΤΑ.
Η καραμελα του ΟΤΕ παει ελιωσε για μενα.
Και ειναι κατι που συστηνω σε ολους να κανουν.

----------


## bilia

Με ζωσαν τα φιδια (της Tellas)....
Eκανα την αιτηση στη Νetone στις 30/05 .Στις 31/05 την παρελαβαν με ολα τα σχετικα χαρτια.
Επικοινωνησα χτες ((11/06) μαζι τους για την πορεια της αιτησης μου και δεν την εχουν στειλει ακομη στο ΟΤΕ!!!! Μετα απο τα παραπονα μου με καλεσαν και μου ειπαν οτι θα σταλει σημερα.
Περιτο να σας πω για την απογοητευση μου γιατι ειχα πιστεψει οτι με αυτην την εταιρεια τετοιου
ειδους προβληματα δεν θα ειχα.

----------


## akaloith

9 εργασιμες ειναι απο τη στιγμη που εφτασε η αιτηση στα χερια τους. Δεν ειναι καλο σημαδι αυτο. Και θα επαναλαβω αυτο που ειπα και στη προηγουμενη σελιδα:
Και η vivodi θα ηταν μια χαρα εταιρια αν ειχε το πληθος συνδρομητων που εχει η netone (ειδικα στην αρχη)
Εκει που πραγματικα μια εταιρια διχνει τη διαφορετικοτητα της ειναι οταν αρχιζουν και αυξανονται οι συνδρομητες. Εκει πρεπει να εχει την αναλογη ευελιξια ωστε να τα βγαλει περα και να κρατησει υψηλο το επιπεδο και της ταχυτητας εξυπηρετησης.
Ας ελπισουμε οτι οι λιγοι που εχουν παραπονα θα παραμεινουν λιγοι και θα αποτελουν εξαιρεση στο κανονα.

Και μια συμβουλη προς το customer service της netone: Οι συνδρομητες προτιμουν την αληθεια, οτι πχ οι τεχνικοι της ειναι απασχολημενοι μαζι με καποια αυτονοητη δεσμευση χρονου 2-3 ημερων παρα τεχνικες δικαιολογιες που μπορει ο συνδρομητης αν εχει τις ακρες να δει οτι δεν ισχυουν. Οσοι ηρθαμε στη netone ήρθαμε για να ακουσουμε την αληθεια και μονο αυτη. Απο ψεματα, τουλαχιστον εγω εχω ακουσει μπολικα απο αλλη εταιρια του χωρου, λεγε με vivodi

----------


## Sebu

Τετοια να ακουω.Εγω χθες Δευτερα εκλεισα 5 εργασιμες καθως Δευτερα μεσημερι κατεθεσα τα χαρτια αυτοπροσωπως.Αρα το αργοτερο χθες,αλλα τους χαριζω και τη σημερινη ημερα Τριτη, πρεπει να εχει φυγει η αιτηση για ΟΤΕ.

Σε αντιθετη περιπτωση και οσο καθυστερουν ειναι μια ωραια λυση να τα ακουσουν,να ακυρωσω την αιτηση και να παω στα 24 της 4νετ με μεριζομενο στο ιδιοκτητο.

Εκεινοι κινδυνευουν να χασουν πελατες οχι εγω.Εκεινοι κινδυνευουν με "δυσφημηση" οχι εγω.Τα "λεφτα" μου θελουν οχι εγω τα δικα τους.

Με τα χαλια των ιδιωτικων εταιρειων δηθεν Σωτηρων στην Ελλαδα εχω μαθει να τα βλεπω λιγο ψυχρα-λογικα.

Οπως ποτε δεν θα γινω πελατης της Εθνικης γιατι δεν μου αρεσει να περιμενω να εξυπηρετηθω με χαρτακι λες και ειμαι στην εφορια ή το ΙΚΑ.Όπως δεν μου αρεσει το συστημα της ΤΙΜ στο κεντρικο καταστημα του Αμαρουσιου που αντι να βαλουν προσωπικο να εξυπηρετει γρηγοροτερα τον κοσμο, μοιραζουν και αυτοι χαρτακια(νουμερα) προτεραιοτητας (το εζησα και αυτο σημερα και φυσικα εχασαν ενα εν δυναμει πελατη). Αυτες ειναι τεχνικες δημοσιουπαλληλιστικων υπηρεσιων που δουλευουν με αλλους ρυθμους και σε αλλες εποχες.

Οχι ιδιωτικων εταιρειων που θελουν να παρεχουν σοβαρες υπηρεσιες.Ευτυχως για εμας ακομα ο χωρος εχει πολλους μνηστηρες (μεχρι να φτασουμε στα χαλια της κινητης-ολιγοπωλειο).Οπως λεει και ο λαος "υπαρχουν και αλλου πορτοκαλιες".

Εσεις που εχετε περασει και αλλα με αλλους "τετοιους" παροχους θα επρεπε να ξερετε.Οχι να κανετε υπομονη αν δεν μπορειτε.Απλα να τους κλεινετε την πορτα και να προχωρατε στον επομενο. Σιγα να μην τους παρακαλεσω κιολας.

Ας με σεβαστουν πρωτα και μετα θα τους σεβαστω και εγω.Ακομα και σαν "τσουβαλι" με ευρω αν με εβλεπαν θα επρεπε το λιγοτερο να τηρουν τα ορια του RUO μιας και ειναι νεα εταιρεια στους οικιακους και κυνηγαει πελατειακη βαση.

Δλδ στη 4νετ που εχουν εξασφαλισμενη πελατειακη βαση τι θα επρεπε να κανουν???Να αραξουν,να πινουν φραπελια και να ενεργοποιησουν τα πακετα της 1ης Ιουνιου ποτε???Το Σεπτεμβριο???Για αυτο δεν μου αρεσαν ποτε τα πακετα.Γιατι προπληρωνεις και δεσμευεσαι.

Υπομονη "αδερφια" συμφορουμιτες. Ο καιρος Γαρ Εγγυς  :Razz:  και για εμας τους φτωχους της ευρυζωνικοτητας.Αν δεν ειναι η ΝετΟνε θα ειναι καποιος αλλος.Παντα ειναι καποιος ο εξυπνος και ο καπατσος για να κερδισει τον πελατη.

----------


## ges

Φίλοι μου, σας αφήνω.
Θα σας βρώ στους ενεργοποιημένους.

Είμαι ενθουσιασμένος από αυτό που ζώ.

Με το καλό και σε εσάς.

----------


## lewton

> Φίλοι μου, σας αφήνω.
> Θα σας βρώ στους ενεργοποιημένους.
> 
> Είμαι ενθουσιασμένος από αυτό που ζώ.
> 
> Με το καλό και σε εσάς.


Καλορίζικη.  :Smile: 
Όταν με το καλό περάσουν λίγες μέρες, μην ξεχάσεις να ψηφίσεις εδώ και εδώ.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Ακόμη ένας . Εστειλα με fax την αίτηση και αρχίζω να μετράω μέρες από αύριο καθώς η αίτησή μου κατατέθηκε σήμερα και θα καταχωρηθεί αύριο.

Καταχώρηση αίτησης για full llu 13/06/07.
Για να δούμε , λογικά μέσα Ιούλη πρέπει να χω ενεργοποιηθεί ...

----------


## harris

> Για να δούμε , λογικά μέσα Ιούλη πρέπει να χω ενεργοποιηθεί ...


Ελπίζω και πολύ νωρίτερα απ'αυτό!  :One thumb up:

----------


## ges

> Καλορίζικη. 
> Όταν με το καλό περάσουν λίγες μέρες, μην ξεχάσεις να ψηφίσεις εδώ και εδώ.


Και βέβαια θα ψηφίσω. Σε ευχαριστώ lewton  :Laughing:  :Clap:  :Smile:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Ελπίζω και πολύ νωρίτερα απ'αυτό!


Ευχαριστώ harris  :One thumb up:  , ήδη έβγαλα τα τεφτέρια και μετράω μέρες  :Smile: .
 Η πρώτη αλλαγή παροχου στη ζωή μου , καθώς από πέρυσι το Γενάρη που έκανα αίτηση στη Βιβόντι και από πέρυσι το Μάρτη που ενεργοποιήθηκα μέχρι και πριν από 3 μήνες ούτε καν είχα σκεφτεί το ενδεχόμενο αλλαγής . Θα δείξει , αν και τα πρώτα δείγματα γραφής είναι κάτι παραπάνω από θετικά  :One thumb up:  .  

Εκανα αίτηση φορητότητας σε ανενεργό βρόχο . Θα μείνω για 2-3 μέρες χωρίς το παρόν μου νούμερο και μόνο με το 211 της Net One μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα . Βέβαια , για μένα τηλεφωνία δεν υπάρχει (ενδεικτικά αναφέρω ότι ο τελευταίος λογαριασμός ΟΤΕ για 2,5 μήνες μου ήρθε 38 ευρώ  :Whistle: ) , αλλά το σημαντικό που είναι 0 (μηδέν) ώρες downtime σε aDSL  , διασφαλίστηκε  :One thumb up:  . Ελπίζω μόνο ο νέος μου βρόχος να είναι το ίδιο καλός με τον ήδη υπάρχων , ο οποίος αντέχει μέχρι 22 μβιτ . Σκέφτομαι να τον πουλήσω  :Razz:  : όλο και κάποιος στο τετραγωνο θα ενδιαφερθεί  :Whistle:  .

----------


## dmeint

> Καλησπέρα και πάλι, 
>  7-6-2007 δηλαδή σήμερα , παραλαμβάνω τον εξολισμό απο την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ , έχουν περάσει 12 εργάσιμες ημέρες απο τοτε που έστειλα την αιτήση , αλλά απο την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ μου έιπαν ότι οι μέρες μετράνε απο την ημέρα που έγινε ο βρονχος επιλέξιμος δηλαδή 4 μέρες μετά . 
> Οπότε συμφωνά με αυτούς οι μέρες είναι 8 , άρα υπομονή λίγο ακόμα ελπίζω .


ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΧΘΕΣ 12-06-07 , ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 21 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ  ΠΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ  15 ΕΡΓΑΣΙΜΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ Η DLS ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΤΟΝΕ 211... 
Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί το τηλ. του ΟΤΕ το οποίο και θα μου έκαναν μεταφορά . 

Μπορώ να γράφω στο club των ενεργοποιημένων τωρα ?

----------


## vagskarm

Η φορητότητα θα πάρει μια-δυο μέρες ακόμη. Κι εμένα, ενώ είχα internet την πρώτη μέρα, το τηλέφωνο που μετέφερα λειτούργησε την επόμενη το βράδυ. Μην ανησυχείς.

----------


## ges

Σε εμένα πάντως λειτούργησαν, άψογα, και τα δύο τηλέφωνα από την πρώτη στιγμή.

Με τέλειο ήχο, ακόμα και όταν κατέβαζα από rapishare 15 αρχεία των 100MB.

Γι αυτό έχω γράψει καιι στο club των ενεργοποιημένων, ότι είναι σαν να ζώ σε όνειρο.

Εύχομαι και σε εσάς το ίδιο. :Worthy:

----------


## dimpard

> Ευχαριστώ harris  , ήδη έβγαλα τα τεφτέρια και μετράω μέρες .
>  Η πρώτη αλλαγή παροχου στη ζωή μου , ....


Για όλα υπάρχει μια πρώτη φορά!! Έχω αλλάξει παρόχους 4 φορές και μου φαίνεται φυσιολογικό, αν και τώρα είναι πιο περίπλοκο απ΄ότι παλαιότερα.
Αλήθεια πόσο πουλάς το παλιό σου βρόγχο?  :Razz:

----------


## andreasp

Εκανα αιτηση σημερα στην Netone.
Φορητοτητα σε ενεργο βρογχο.
(Δεν υπαρχει adsl αυτη την στιγμη στο νουμερο που θελω να ενεργοποιησω).
Με ενημερωσαν οτι θα μεινω χωρις τηλεφωνο 3-4 ωρες.
Ελπιζω να επαληθευτουν γιατι η γραμμη ειναι σε επαγγελματικο χωρο, και αν κατσω μερες χωρις τηλεφωνο... την γ@μησ@με !

----------


## kastel

Μόλις πριν από 1 ώρα παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό (μέσω courier).
Σήμερα είναι η ενδέκατη (11) εργάσιμη ημέρα, από τη μέρα που έκανα την αίτηση.
Αναμένω!

----------


## No-Name

> Εκανα αιτηση σημερα στην Netone.
> Φορητοτητα σε ενεργο βρογχο.
> (Δεν υπαρχει adsl αυτη την στιγμη στο νουμερο που θελω να ενεργοποιησω).
> Με ενημερωσαν οτι θα μεινω χωρις τηλεφωνο 3-4 ωρες.
> Ελπιζω να επαληθευτουν γιατι η γραμμη ειναι σε επαγγελματικο χωρο, και αν κατσω μερες χωρις τηλεφωνο... την γ@μησ@με !


Έχουν δίκιο αυτοί , για περίπου 3-4 ώρες μένεις χωρίς τηλέφωνο...το πολύ να μείνεις εκείνη την ημέρα.Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά πάντως

----------


## lewton

Εμένα ακόμα δε με κάλεσαν, ενώ είχαν πει ότι μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα είμαι έτοιμος...  :Whistle: 
Αν δεν είμαι έτοιμος ή έστω δε μου έχουν κλείσει ραντεβού μέχρι την άλλη Τετάρτη (20 του μήνα), θα ακυρώσω, όπως τους έχω πει πολλές φορές.

----------


## Koumooo

εγω εκανα αίτηση την δευτέρα 11/06. Μετά απαο υτο που διαβασα εδω, αυριο ( στις 3 μερες δεν πρεπει ν αστιελουν την αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ :Wink:  τους παιρνω τηλέφωνο να δω αν το έκαναν. έχω μια υποψία ( μετα την τελευτια μου επικοινωνια με το helpdesk οπου το επιπεδο γνωσεων του παιδιου που μιλησα ηταν πραγματικά μηδαμινο σε σχεση με τις 2 προηγούμενες επικοινωνίες που ειχα ) οτι η αυξηση του πελατολογιου θα οδηγησει σε κατακόρυφη πτωση της οποιοτητα υπηρεσιων, ελπίζω να προλαβα  :Smile: 

Το ίδιο πρ΄γαμα ακουσα απο συναδελφο που εχει γνωστο που δουλευει στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ, οτι πηρανε μαζεμενο πολυ κοσμο λόγω της αυξησης της ζητησης. Συγκεκριμενα μου ειπε "πηραν επωλητές , όχι τεχνικους, " ελπ΄ζιω να ηταν κακιούλα και να μην ειναι αληθεια, πριν το τηλεφωνημα της δευτερας θα τον ελεγα κακοηθη , τωρα κρατάω πισινή....

----------


## No-Name

> Εμένα ακόμα δε με κάλεσαν, ενώ είχαν πει ότι μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα είμαι έτοιμος... 
> Αν δεν είμαι έτοιμος ή έστω δε μου έχουν κλείσει ραντεβού μέχρι την άλλη Τετάρτη (20 του μήνα), θα ακυρώσω, όπως τους έχω πει πολλές φορές.


Θα σε καλέσουν lewton που θα πάει...τόσο συνεπής C.C και να στράβωσε σε σένα ειδικά :Whistle:  :Razz: 
ακόμα Τετάρτη είναι

----------


## akaloith

Μετα απο σημερινο τηλεφωνημα στις 11:30 στο helpdesk μου ειπαν θα επικοινωνησουν οι τεχνικοι μαζι μου αμεσα. Περιμενω. 15:00 και ακομα τιποτα. Παιρνω τηλεφωνο μου λενε ως τις 20:00 θα επικοινωνησουν μαζι μου για να κλεισουμε ραντεβου για αυριο.
Φυσικα σημερα ηταν υποτιθεται η μερα που το αργοτερο!!! θα ημουν ενεργοποιημενος.
Η αιτηση εσταλη 11/05 για ανενεργο βροχο. Σημερα εχουμε 13/06. Φυσικα περιμενει και η φορητοτητα. Περιμενα κατι πιο γρηγορο για τον ανενεργο βροχο. Φυσικα και δεν τον προτεινω σε κανεναν πλεον αφου βλεπω ενεργους να ενεργοποιουνται πολυ πιο γρηγορα απλα κακως ακουσα την προτροπη του 13860 οτι αν θελω να ενεργοποιηθω το ταχυτερο δυνατο να κανω αιτηση για ανενεργο και καθομουν και ανεβαζα δευτερο ζευγος καλωδιων απο το κατανεμητη.
Σημερα βρισκομαι στην 21η εργασιμη απο τη μερα που η αιτηση εφτασε στον οτε απο τη Netone

----------


## No-Name

> Μετα απο σημερινο τηλεφωνημα στις 11:30 στο helpdesk μου ειπαν θα επικοινωνησουν οι τεχνικοι μαζι μου αμεσα. Περιμενω. 15:00 και ακομα τιποτα. Παιρνω τηλεφωνο μου λενε ως τις 20:00 θα επικοινωνησουν μαζι μου για να κλεισουμε ραντεβου για αυριο.
> Φυσικα σημερα ηταν υποτιθεται η μερα που το αργοτερο!!! θα ημουν ενεργοποιημενος.
> Η αιτηση εσταλη 11/05 για ανενεργο βροχο. Σημερα εχουμε 13/06. Φυσικα περιμενει και η φορητοτητα. Περιμενα κατι πιο γρηγορο για τον ανενεργο βροχο. Φυσικα και δεν τον προτεινω σε κανεναν πλεον αφου βλεπω ενεργους να ενεργοποιουνται πολυ πιο γρηγορα.


Το βρόχο τον έχουν συνδεσουν αυτοί?

----------


## akaloith

ο οτε τον εχει φερει απο τη πεμπτη 8/6 και περιμενει με το ταμπελακι στο κατανεμητη. αυτοι το τι κανουν δε ξερω. απο μερα σε μερα θα με παρουν οι τεχνικοι για να κλεισουμε ραντεβου. προφανως παντως τεχνικοι δεν υπαρχουν διαθεσιμοι ωστε να καλυψουν την αυξημενη ζητηση.

----------


## ToroLoco

Τελικά νομίζω ότι όλοι Πάροχοι στο ίδιο καζάνι βράζουν. Και τι θέλω να πω με αυτό, ότι για 2,5 μήνες με κοροϊδεύανε από την Vivodi και τώρα μου μυρίζεται ότι πάει να γίνει το ίδιο και με την Netone.

Εστείλα την αίτηση στην Netone στις 18/05 και την έστειλαν με την σειρά τους στον ΟΤΕ στις 22/05, στις 05/06 παρέλαβα το Router και στις 06/06 από επικοινωνία που είχα μαζί τους με ενημέρωσαν ότι μέχρι τις 15/06 θα έπρεπε να είχα ενεργοποιηθεί.
Χθες είπα να τους πάρω άλλο ένα τηλέφωνο να δω τι γίνετε και μου είπαν ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει παραδώσει το κύκλωμα και μένει η φορητότητα. Επίσης ο υπάλληλος από το cc που μίλησα μου είπε να συνδέσω το router μήπως και έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία χωρίς την φορητότητα, αλλά μάταια, προσπαθούσα όλο το απόγευμα μήπως και γίνει τίποτα αλλά καμιά κίνηση από το router.
Σήμερα ξαναπήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι καθυστερεί ο ΟΤΕ (όπως πάντα) και ότι θέλει ακόμα 9 εργάσιμες ημέρες για να ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα και να γίνει η ενεργοποίηση.
Στην ερώτηση που του έκανα ότι υπάρχουν πολύ συνδρομητές τους που πρώτα ενεργοποιήθηκε το Internet και μετά έγινε η φορητότητα, μου απάντησαν ότι αυτό γίνονταν στις αρχές και τώρα έχει σταματήσει να ισχύει. :RTFM: 

Τώρα εγώ από την μεριά μου τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω, έχω αρχίσει και έχω τις ίδιες ανησυχίες που είχα και με την Vivodi γιατί και με εκείνους η φορητότητα δεν έφυγε ποτέ για τον ΟΤΕ :Evil: 

Δεν μπορώ άλλο στην αναμονή αν βάλεις και την προϊστορία που έχω με την Vivodi είμαι στην ίδια κατάσταση και χωρίς Internet από τις 08/03  :Sad:  

Δηλαδή είμαι τόσο πολύ γκαντέμης???

Γιατί άλλοι έχουν κάνει αργότερα από εμένα την αίτηση και έχω ενεργοποιηθεί κιόλας??

Θα κάνω υπομονή αυτές τις 9 ημέρες και μετά ΤΕΛΟΣ.

----------


## lewton

> Τελικά νομίζω ότι όλοι Πάροχοι στο ίδιο καζάνι βράζουν. Και τι θέλω να πω με αυτό, ότι για 2,5 μήνες με κοροϊδεύανε από την Vivodi και τώρα μου μυρίζεται ότι πάει να γίνει το ίδιο και με την Netone.
> 
> Εστείλα την αίτηση στην Netone στις 18/05 και την έστειλαν με την σειρά τους στον ΟΤΕ στις 22/05, στις 05/06 παρέλαβα το Router και στις 06/06 από επικοινωνία που είχα μαζί τους με ενημέρωσαν ότι μέχρι τις 15/06 θα έπρεπε να είχα ενεργοποιηθεί.
> Χθες είπα να τους πάρω άλλο ένα τηλέφωνο να δω τι γίνετε και μου είπαν ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει παραδώσει το κύκλωμα και μένει η φορητότητα. Επίσης ο υπάλληλος από το cc που μίλησα μου είπε να συνδέσω το router μήπως και έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία χωρίς την φορητότητα, αλλά μάταια, προσπαθούσα όλο το απόγευμα μήπως και γίνει τίποτα αλλά καμιά κίνηση από το router.
> Σήμερα ξαναπήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι καθυστερεί ο ΟΤΕ (όπως πάντα) και ότι θέλει ακόμα 9 εργάσιμες ημέρες για να ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα και να γίνει η ενεργοποίηση.
> Στην ερώτηση που του έκανα ότι υπάρχουν πολύ συνδρομητές τους που πρώτα ενεργοποιήθηκε το Internet και μετά έγινε η φορητότητα, μου απάντησαν ότι αυτό γίνονταν στις αρχές και τώρα έχει σταματήσει να ισχύει.
> 
> Τώρα εγώ από την μεριά μου τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω, έχω αρχίσει και έχω τις ίδιες ανησυχίες που είχα και με την Vivodi γιατί και με εκείνους η φορητότητα δεν έφυγε ποτέ για τον ΟΤΕ
> 
> ...


Γιατί ψυχαναγκάζεσαι τόσο από τώρα; Κυκλοφορούν και εγκεφαλικά.
Εφόσον σου είπαν ότι πήραν το βρόχο, και εφόσον δε σου λένε ψέμματα, είσαι σε καλό δρόμο.

----------


## ToroLoco

> Γιατί ψυχαναγκάζεσαι τόσο από τώρα; Κυκλοφορούν και εγκεφαλικά.
> Εφόσον σου είπαν ότι πήραν το βρόχο, και εφόσον δε σου λένε ψέμματα, είσαι σε καλό δρόμο.


Δεν ψυχαναγκάζομαι, αλλά όπως λέει και η παροιμία "Όποιος καεί στον χυλό φυσάει και το γιαούρτι" φοβάμαι ότι λόγω ξαφνικού φόρτου εργασίας στην Netone από τις μαζικές αιτήσεις να αρχίζουν να μένουν πίσω κάποιες αιτήσεις. Και το κυριώτερο είναι ότι είμαι χωρίς Internet στο σπίτι εδώ και 3 μήνες, το mailbox έχει γεμίσει και βέβαια δεν παίζει να κατεβάσω τα mail από pstn και γενικά μετά από 2 χρόνια με συνεχή Internet έχω πάθει στερητικό σύνδρομο  :Whistle:

----------


## vagskarm

ToroLoco λίγη ακόμη υπομονή και θα απολαμβάνεις καλές υπηρεσίες. Λίγη υπομονή ακόμη. Δεν λέω ότι έχεις άδικο, όμως αξίζει λίγη υπομονή.

----------


## aitos

Δυστηχώς    κάτι δεν   πάει   τόσο καλά όσο  πήγαινε στις αρχικές  αιτήσεις ....

   σε κάποιο πόστ υπάρχει η αναφορά ότι ο οτε υποχρεώθηκε να ενεργοποιήσει 42 . 000 περίπου   πολύμηνες εκρεμείς αιτήσεις , για λογαριασμό των λεγόμενων  εναλακτικών , κατά το χρονικό διάστημα  15-6-2007  έως 30 - 6 - 2007 . όταν παρέλθει η 30 - 6 - 2007 και υπάρχουν εκρεμείς  αιτήσεις η επιτροπή ελεγχου  τηλεπικοινωνιών  θα επιβάλει  πρόστιμα στον οτε . 


   άν κάνω λάθος  ας  με διορθώσει   ο γνωρίζων καλύτερα..........


   και εγώ είμαι παθών  ( πάνω απο 2 και 1/2 μήνες χωρίς adsl σε σύνολο και απο προηγούμενη εταιρία  )  και αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχουν κυρώσεις για τις παράλογες αυτές καθυστερήσεις .....είναι δυνατόν να έχουμε ΜΟΝΟ υποχρέωση να πληρώνουμε λογαριασμούς και να περιμένουμε επ ΄ αόριστο  , χωρίς ΚΑΜΙΑ ευθήνη των υπεύθηνων  ??...........

----------


## No-Name

> Δυστηχώς κάτι δεν πάει τόσο καλά όσο πήγαινε στις αρχικές αιτήσεις ....
> 
> σε κάποιο πόστ υπάρχει η αναφορά ότι ο οτε υποχρεώθηκε να ενεργοποιήσει 42 . 000 περίπου πολύμηνες εκρεμείς αιτήσεις , για λογαριασμό των λεγόμενων εναλακτικών , κατά το χρονικό διάστημα 15-6-2007 έως 30 - 6 - 2007 . όταν παρέλθει η 30 - 6 - 2007 και υπάρχουν εκρεμείς αιτήσεις η επιτροπή ελεγχου τηλεπικοινωνιών θα επιβάλει πρόστιμα στον οτε . 
> 
> 
> άν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει ο γνωρίζων καλύτερα..........
> 
> 
> και εγώ είμαι παθών ( πάνω απο 2 και 1/2 μήνες χωρίς adsl σε σύνολο και απο προηγούμενη εταιρία ) και αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχουν κυρώσεις για τις παράλογες αυτές καθυστερήσεις .....είναι δυνατόν να έχουμε ΜΟΝΟ υποχρέωση να πληρώνουμε λογαριασμούς και να περιμένουμε επ ΄ αόριστο , χωρίς ΚΑΜΙΑ ευθήνη των υπεύθηνων ??...........


Υπάρχουν πολλοί παράγοντες για την μή παραδοση βρόχου στα χρονοδιαγράμματα που έχουν οριστεί ανάλογα με την απάντηση του παρόχου σου μπορούμε να βγάλουμε μια άκρη.

Από το CC τι σου λένε?

----------


## akaloith

η κοροιδια απο το helpdesk συνεχιζεται. Ενω πριν λεγαν οτι σιγουρα σημερα θα παρουν τηλεφωνο οι τεχνικοι κανενα τηλεφωνο δεν εχω λαβει ενω οι διαβεβαιωσεις ηταν οτι το αργοτερο Τεταρτη θα ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος.
Τωρα πλεον το 13860 δεν ξερει τιποτα και φυσικα κανενας υπευθυνος δεν υπαρχει.
Η εταιρια εχει ΣΟΒΑΡΗ ελλειψη τεχνικων.
Ενω στην αρχη συστηνα την εταιρια χωρις δευτερη σκεψη, τωρα θα το σκεφτω πολυ καλα πριν το κανω.

----------


## aleister

Γεια σας.

Απ'ότι βλέπω οι καθυστερήσεις έχουν αρχίσει να έρχονται και στην εταιρία σας.

Δυστυχώς είμαι και γω ένας απ'αυτούς που still waiting....

Αποστολή αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ 15/5 και ενώ παραδώθηκε ο βρόχος ακόμη περιμένω τους 

τεχνικούς σας. Ακόμη πιο δυσάρεστο στην όλη ιστορία είναι ότι κανείς δεν μπορεί να μάθει ποια 

είναι τελικά η αλήθεια. Ποιος τελικά φταίει. Και να σας πω την αλήθεια δεν με ενδιαφέρει.

Να φτάσω στο σημείο να πάρακαλώ να πληρώσω για μια υπηρεσία δεν το φανταζόμουν ποτέ.

Και όμως γίνεται...

Ευχαριστούμε όλοι μας για τη σωστή και πάνω απ'όλα αποτελεσματική απελευθέρωση της 

αγοράς.

Είναι δύσκολο τελικά να ξεχωρίσει κάποιος σ'αυτή τη χώρα.

----------


## aitos

Από το CC τι σου λένε?


  Φίλε Νοname , δυστηχώς από το cc η απάντηση είναι στερεότυπη ...""περιμένουμε τον οτε και δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι άλλο ""  αλλα δυστηχώς έχει περάσει ένας ολόκληρος ημερολογιακός μήνας ( 15/5 ) που έχει πάει η αίτηση στον οτε ....κ

----------


## akaloith

για ενεργο βροχο περιμενεις τον οτε
για ανενεργο βροχο περιμενεις τον οτε ΚΑΙ τη Netone να ερθουν να τον μετρησουν + συνδεσουν...
και ολα αυτα αφου φτασει η αιτηση στον οτε και αφου δρομολογηθει

Τουλαχιστον τωρα δεν εχουν τη καραμελα, δεν εχει παραδωθει η γραμμη και περιμενουμε τον οτε. Η γραμμη μια χαρα εχει παραδωθει και περαστει στο συστημα του οτε και περαστει και στο συστημα των παροχων απο το Σαββατο. Οποιαδηποτε καθυστερηση απο τοτε ειναι της Netone αποκλειστικα.

Μιας που εχουν λιγους τεχνικους και τρεχουν και δε φτανουν πρεπει να γινεται μια επιλογη στις γραμμες που θα εξυπηρετηθουν πρωτες, αυτες που περιμενουν το περισοτερο. Ποσοι απο δω ξεπερασαν το μηνα απο τοτε που στειλαν την αιτηση τους? Εγω 11/5 εκανα αιτηση για ανενεργο βροχο. Τωρα ακουω "το οριο των 13 εργασιμων" και μου αναβουν τα λαμπακια

Ξερω οτι μεγαλο μερος της καθυστερησης οφειλεται στον οτε. Αλλα απο τη στιγμη που ο οτε παραδιδει τη γραμμη οι τεχνικοι της netone πρεπει να ερχονται αμεσα ειδικα σε περιπτωσεις που εχουν ξεφυγει μακραν των 13 εργασιμων και κυριως ΤΟ 13860 ΝΑ ΜΗ ΠΑΡΑΜΥΘΙΑΖΕΙ ΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΣ OI TEXNIKOI ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΑΜΕΣΑ, ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ, ΑΥΡΙΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΚΤΛ ΚΤΛ.Εχω ακουσει μπολικα τετοια και ακομα εχουμε μελλον

----------


## aitos

Να φτάσω στο σημείο να παρακαλώ να πληρώσω για μια υπηρεσία δεν το φανταζόμουν ποτέ.

Και όμως γίνεται...

   ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΔΙΚΙΟ ....ο φίλος που έγραψε μεταξύ άλλων και αυτό 

   Προσωπικά ΔΕΝ παρακαλάω Κανένα για κάτι που ΔΚΑΙΟΥΜΑΙ και πληρώνω χωρίς χάρες .

   Θα προτιμήσω στο τέλος τέλος να μείνω χωρίς adsl ....και όταν γίνουν ανθρωποι με ευθήνη θα κάνω νέα αίτηση .

  (( άν κρίνει κανείς με την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση ....δεν θα κάνω ποτε  :Smile:  ))





 φιλε alkaloith και εγώ είμαι από 14/5

----------


## No-Name

> Από το CC τι σου λένε?
> 
> 
> Φίλε Νοname , δυστηχώς από το cc η απάντηση είναι στερεότυπη ...""περιμένουμε τον οτε και δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι άλλο "" αλλα δυστηχώς έχει περάσει ένας ολόκληρος ημερολογιακός μήνας ( 15/5 ) που έχει πάει η αίτηση στον οτε ....κ


Συνηθως αυτοί ενημερωνουν για το status της γραμμής σου...Εσένα δεν σου είπαν σε τι στάδιο βρίσκεται? :Thinking: 
αν έχεις αιτηση για ενεργό βρόχο κάλεσε το 134 και ενημερώσου για το ΑΝ υπάρχει αίτημα τοπικού βρόχου στον αριθμό σου

----------


## akaloith

για γραφτε παιδια ποιοι εχουν κανει αιτηση πανω απο μηνα και περιμενουν

----------


## harris

> Μπορώ να γράφω στο club των ενεργοποιημένων τωρα ?


Θεωρητικό είναι το club!  :Laughing:  :Wink:

----------


## aitos

Καλημέρα συνέταιροι της ταλαιπωρίας  :Smile:   έχω ευχάριστα νέα σήμερα .....

 1. - Απάντηση της γλυκειάς κατά τα άλλα τηκεφωνήτριας  ΟΤΕ - 134  ....."" Οχι κύριε ΔΕΝ έχουμε ανάμιξη εμείς , η εταιρία σας έχει δικό της ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΟ δίκτυο και ΑΥΤΗ ευθύνεται ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ για την γραμμή σας , σε εμάς φαίνεται ότι έχετε μία απλή isdn "" ...... :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

    Ποιο είναι το ευχάριστο  ??...Μα φυσικά το ότι Η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ απέκτησε ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΟ δίκτυο και μας το κράταγε κρυφό τόσο καιρό  :Razz:   και βρέθηκε η γλυκειά τηλεφωνήτρια του ΟΤΕ να μας το ανακοινώσει .... :Worthy:  :Worthy: ....έεεελεος χριστιανοί  :Smile:  :Smile: 

 2.- Μετά από νέα επικοινωνία στο 134 και ζητώντας πάλι τον λόγο , που η γραμμή ΔΕΝ έχει παραδωθεί ακόμη , παρά το γεγονός ότ ιη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ έχει αποστείλει την αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόχο από 15/5/2007 ....βρέθηκε άλλη κοπελίτσα , με λιγότερη όμορφη φωνή , η οποία ανέτρεψε δυστηχώς την ανκοίνωση του ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΟΥ δκτύου  :Wink:  και μου ανέφερε ότι στο σχετικό πίνακα φαίνεται ότι  έπρεπε να είχε παραδωθεί απο 11/6/07 ...αλλά δυστηχώς ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΕ γιατί σμβαίνει το ....αξιοπερίεργο γεγονός της συνεχόμενης ανέργειας του πολυπόθητου ανενεργού βρόχου ....χαχαχαχαχαχα..... :ROFL:  :ROFL: .
....συγνώμη αλλά η κατάσταση είναι εντελώς κωμικοτραγική και τουλάχιστον γελάμε με την καρδιά μας με τα τραγελαφικά συμβάντα σε αυτό τον έρημο τόπο .

   ένα θετικό από τα ανωτέρω είναι .....Πάρτε τηλέφωνο οι ταλαίπωροι αιτοιμένοι , και ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΤΕ την παράδοση του αιτήματος σας εντός διημέρου ....αναφέροντας συγχρόνως και τις νέες αποφάσεις της Επιτροπής Ελέγχου Τηλεπικοινωνιών .... :One thumb up: 


   ( ξέχασα να σας αναφέρω ότι έριξα ενδιάμεσα στην συνομιλία και το ....έμμεσο πλην ΣΑΦΕΣ .."" Δεν είναι καλό ουτε για εμένα , αλλά ούτε για εσάς να μην είστε συνεπείς στις υποχρεώσεις σας "" ...........)

----------


## Astaroth7

> Να φτάσω στο σημείο να παρακαλώ να πληρώσω για μια υπηρεσία δεν το φανταζόμουν ποτέ.
> 
> Και όμως γίνεται...
> 
>    ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΔΙΚΙΟ ....ο φίλος που έγραψε μεταξύ άλλων και αυτό 
> 
>    Προσωπικά ΔΕΝ παρακαλάω Κανένα για κάτι που ΔΚΑΙΟΥΜΑΙ και πληρώνω χωρίς χάρες .
> 
>    Θα προτιμήσω στο τέλος τέλος να μείνω χωρίς adsl ....και όταν γίνουν ανθρωποι με ευθήνη θα κάνω νέα αίτηση .
> ...








Ρε παιδιά χαλαρώστε λίγο! :Smile:  δεν το λέω προσωπικά σε σένα aitos αλλά βλέπω και άλλους οι οποίοι περιμένουν με το δάχτυλο στην σκανδάλη να περάσουν οι 13 εργάσιμες και να αρχίζουν να κράζουν! Δυστυχώς όπου μπλέκεται ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα :Thumb down: 
Ο καθένας από εμάς είναι διαφορετική περίπτωση και έχει διαφορετικά προβλήματα! με αυτά τα μυνήματα πανικοβάλλετε και εμας που περιμένουμε και θεωρητικά πάνε όλα καλά :One thumb up: 
Λες να μην θέλει η Net One να μας κάνει πελάτες? :Laughing:  δεν το νομίζω :Wink:

----------


## akaloith

σκοπος ειναι να εχει και τεχνικους για να καλυψουν την αυξημενη ζητηση. Και οχι να καθομαι και να περιμενω ποτε θα αδιασουν για να ερθουν ενω ηδη περιμενω 1 μηνα

----------


## aitos

φίλε ASTAROTH  Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τι θέλει ο οτε ή η νετονε ....το πρόβλημα να αλλάξει το σκηνικό που επικρατεί μέχρι στιγμής , στο οποίο η κάθε εταιρία έχει την αίσθηση ότι μπορεί να κάνει και κυρίως ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ  ότι είναι υποχρεωμένη να προσφέρει στους πελάτες της , αντιμετωπίζωντας τους σαν παθητικούς αποδέκτες του μεγαλειώδους ανύπαρκτου μύθου τους .

  σκέψου απλά ότι ΑΝ ΔΕΝ υπάρχουμε εμείς να τους πληρώνουμε ....αυτοί θα ΗΤΑΝ ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΟΙ  επίσης  !! .....κατά συνέπεια είναι εμφανής η ΑΜΦΙΔΡΟΜΗ σχέση ύπαρξης μας και ΔΕΝ ΑΝΕΧΟΜΑΙ φίλε να με ( και κυρίως  να μας ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ συστηματικά )  , απαιτώντας από εμάς ΜΟΝΟ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΑ ΩΦΕΛΗ . 

   ...παράδειγμα ...Η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ απαίτησε και πήρε 50 euro όταν έφερε το ρούτερ 
                       ...ο ΟΤΕ απαιτεί κάθε δίμηνο την πληρωμή του λογαρισμού .

   οι δικές μου , οι δικές σου και σε σύνολο οι δικές μας ΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ απαιτήσεις μας για ποιό λόγο να θεωρούνται ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΕΣ ??

   οπότε ΔΕΝ είμαι με το δάκτυλο στην σκανδάλη 
   αλλά ...ΑΠΑΙΤΩ ότι δικαιούμε και πίστεψε με , ότι θα ΚΑΛΥΤΡΕΥΣΕΙ η αντιμετώπιση μας σαΝ ΠΕΛΑΤΕΣ εάν αρχίσουμε επιτέλους να ...ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ  :One thumb up: 


( ρίξε μία ματιά και στην προηγούμενη αναφορά μου για επικοινωνία με τον οτε )

----------


## valen01

Παιδιά εγώ απο αύριο θα ψηφίσω NETONE. Είχα ενδοιασμούς σχετικά με το αν θα πάω FORTHNET ή NETONE και με κέρδισε η NETONE με τον τρόπο που σε αντιμετοπίζουν. 

Διαβάζω μερικούς που αναφέρουνς οτι άρχισε και η NETONE τις καθυστερήσεις κλπ κλπ . Θάλω να τονίσω πως είμαι ex-Vivodi ανός οπότε αν κάνει 20 εργάσιμες και όχι 13 τότε ..... ούτε που θα το πάρω πρέφα. ΟΚ με πονάει γιατί είμαι και ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας και έχω ανάγκη το Internet και εκτός εργασίας αλλά απο την εμπειρία μου αναγνώρισα πως τελικά δεν αλλάζει και πολύ το να τους πρίζεις. Στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ δείχνουν πως όταν τους λες ένα πρόβλημα δεν μπαίνει απλά στη λίστα αλλά κάτι κινείται. Εύχομαι να συνεχίσει έτσι και να μεγαλώνει με τον πιο υγιή τρόπο ( ίσως παίξει ρόλο το ΥΓΕΙΑ που είναι απέναντι  :Smile:  )

----------


## ges

Φίλοι μου, γεια σας.

Παρακολουθώ με ενδιαφέρον τα όσα περιγράφετε τελευταία και τα όσα έχουν γραφτεί όλο αυτόν τον καιρό από τότε που είπα να κάνω αίτηση.

Βγάζω ένα και μοναδικό συμπέρασμα, που είναι ότι είναι πολύ πιο χρονοβόρα -τελικά- η διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης σε ανενεργό βρόγχο, από ότι σε ενεργό.

Για αυτό μπορεί να φταίει ο ΟΤΕ, μπορεί να φταίει η Νetone, μπορεί να φταίνε και οι δυό.

Με εμένα πάντως από την πρώτη στιγμή μου είπαν 20 εργάσιμες ημέρες ενεργοποίηση και καμιιά βδομάδα για ολοκλήρωση της φορητότητας και στις 18 εργάσιμες είχα ενεργοποιηθεί με ολοκληρωμένη την φορητότητα.

Ίσως είναι και θέμα τύχης, συγκυριών, τι να πώ....
Κάντε πάνως υπομονή. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι η Νetone παρά τις "παιδικές" ασθένειες που μπορεί να εμφανήσει στα πρώτα της βήματα στους οικιακούς χρήστες, θα μας εκπλήξει ευχάριστα. :Worthy:

----------


## vagskarm

> Κάντε πάνως υπομονή. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι η Νetone παρά τις "παιδικές" ασθένειες που μπορεί να εμφανήσει στα πρώτα της βήματα στους οικιακούς χρήστες, θα μας εκπλήξει ευχάριστα.


Ομολογώ ότι συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Δεν ξέρω, από την αρχή αυτή η εταιρεία μου έκανε κλικ και είναι από τις σπάνιες φορές που συμβαίνει αυτό. Μέχρι τώρα δεν το έχει διαψεύσει. Μπορεί να υπάρχουν προβληματάκια σε μερικούς αλλά πιστεύω κι εγώ ότι γρήγορα θα λυθούν.

----------


## tolism30

> Ομολογώ ότι συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Δεν ξέρω, από την αρχή αυτή η εταιρεία μου έκανε κλικ και είναι από τις σπάνιες φορές που συμβαίνει αυτό. Μέχρι τώρα δεν το έχει διαψεύσει. Μπορεί να υπάρχουν προβληματάκια σε μερικούς αλλά πιστεύω κι εγώ ότι γρήγορα θα λυθούν.


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Οι προλαλήσαντες εκφράζουν απόλυτα και την δική μου γνώμη. Η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ μου έκανε και εμένα κλίκ από την στιγμή που κατέθεσα την αίτηση και τελικά επιβεβαίωσαν   με συνέδεσαν μέσα σε 14 εργάσιμες. Πάντως αξίζει η αναμονή γιατί (τουλάχιστον στην περίπτωση μου) είμαι πλήρως ευχαριστημένος. 
Εντάξει μπορεί να ήμουν και τυχερός γιατί η αίτηση έγινε σχετικά νωρίς και δεν υπήρχε το τυχόν τωρινό "πήξιμο", αν μπορεί να ειπωθεί έτσι λόγω πολλών αιτήσεων. 
(Πληροφοριακά την αίτηση την έκανα στις 2-5-07, αλλά μετράω από 11-5-07 που καλύφθηκε η περιοχή μου)

----------


## ToroLoco

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΧΘΕΣ 12-06-07 , ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 21 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ  ΠΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ  15 ΕΡΓΑΣΙΜΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ Η DLS ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΤΟΝΕ 211... 
> Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί το τηλ. του ΟΤΕ το οποίο και θα μου έκαναν μεταφορά . 
> 
> Μπορώ να γράφω στο club των ενεργοποιημένων τωρα ?


Ρε dmeint παίζεις με τον πόνο μας... Έκανες την αίτηση μετά από εμένα και ενεργοποιήθηκες κιόλας. Και ύστερα το σκέφτομαι αν είμαι γκαντέμης, τελικά δεν θα έπρεπε να το σκέφτομαι καθόλου. 

*Είμαι πια σίγουρος γι αυτό* :Evil:

----------


## Astaroth7

> φίλε ASTAROTH  Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τι θέλει ο οτε ή η νετονε ....το πρόβλημα να αλλάξει το σκηνικό που επικρατεί μέχρι στιγμής , στο οποίο η κάθε εταιρία έχει την αίσθηση ότι μπορεί να κάνει και κυρίως ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ  ότι είναι υποχρεωμένη να προσφέρει στους πελάτες της , αντιμετωπίζωντας τους σαν παθητικούς αποδέκτες του μεγαλειώδους ανύπαρκτου μύθου τους .
> 
>   σκέψου απλά ότι ΑΝ ΔΕΝ υπάρχουμε εμείς να τους πληρώνουμε ....αυτοί θα ΗΤΑΝ ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΟΙ  επίσης  !! .....κατά συνέπεια είναι εμφανής η ΑΜΦΙΔΡΟΜΗ σχέση ύπαρξης μας και ΔΕΝ ΑΝΕΧΟΜΑΙ φίλε να με ( και κυρίως  να μας ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ συστηματικά )  , απαιτώντας από εμάς ΜΟΝΟ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΑ ΩΦΕΛΗ . 
> 
>    ...παράδειγμα ...Η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ απαίτησε και πήρε 50 euro όταν έφερε το ρούτερ 
>                        ...ο ΟΤΕ απαιτεί κάθε δίμηνο την πληρωμή του λογαρισμού .
> 
>    οι δικές μου , οι δικές σου και σε σύνολο οι δικές μας ΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ απαιτήσεις μας για ποιό λόγο να θεωρούνται ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΕΣ ??
> 
> ...




τα έχω διαβάσει όλα, και έχεις δίκιο! :Sad: 
Υπομονή :Wink:

----------


## akaloith

12:30 η ωρα σημερα
Καταγγελια στην εεττ, ινκα, συνηγορο του καταναλωτη για τα ψεματα που ακουσα δευτερα,τριτη, τεταρτη, και το απολυτο κενο που μου ειπαν τη πεμπτη οτι δεν ξερουν τιποτα. Μεσω mail η καταγγελια και κοινοποιηση σε ολους αυτους και στο helpdesk@netone.gr

1:00 η ωρα τηλεφωνο ΑΠΟ τους τεχνικους
2:30 ηταν εδω
Συνδεθηκε ο ανενεργος βροχος και ακουσων ακουσων ο οτε εχει παραδωσει KAI τη φορητοτητα οποτε στο καπακι η netone ολοκληρωσε και τη φορητοτητα μιας που τοσες μερες τη κρατουσε standby.
Ο τεχνικος πολυ ενταξει παιδι. Ζητησε συγνωμη που με καθυστερησαν τοσο. Δεν φταινε σε τιποτα αυτοι. Απλα η εταιρια εχει σοβαρη ελλειψη τεχνικων.
Φουλ ενεργοποιημενος λοιπον χωρις να περιμενω φορητοτητα αφου ο καλος οτε φροντισε και γι αυτο.

----------


## vagskarm

Μπράβο akaloith, καλώς ήλθες. Εντυπώσεις ?

Είδες για να γράφουμε όλοι καλά λόγια ? Εχει πλακώσει κόσμος. 

Μήπως να μην γράφουμε τόσο καλά λόγια για να υπάρχει ρέγουλα στις νέες αιτήσεις   :Whistle:

----------


## ToroLoco

Μπράβο akaloith, αλλά δεν είναι λογική αυτή να πρέπει να στέλνουμε καταγγελίες για να προχωρήσει η ενεργοποίηση. Και αν η Netone έχει πρόβλημα έλλειψης τεχνικού προσωπικού θα έπρεπε να το αναφέρουν στους άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενους (εμάς, που έχουμε κάνει αίτηση) και όχι να μας κλείνουν προσωρινά το στόμα με δικαιολογίες.
Αυτό έτσι και αλλιώς νομίζω είναι και το μοτο της εταιρίας, ότι *μιλάνε ξεκάθαρα*.

----------


## ToroLoco

Στο 134 του ΟΤΕ μπορούμε να μάθουμε αν έχει γίνει αίτηση για φορητότητα στο τηλεφωνικό μας νούμερο και αν έχει ολοκληρωθεί?

----------


## tharsdim

Σημερα παρελαβα τον εξοπλισμο

----------


## gkandir

Καλησπέρα.

Δεν απάντησα στη δημοσκόπηση μιας και η αίτηση αφορά την κοπέλα μου και όχι εμένα. Εγώ μπορεί άλλη φορά...

Το story το έχω γράψει εδώ. Μην τα ξαναγράφω.  :Wink: 

Παρουσιάστηκε ένα πρόβλημα που ήταν μάλλον αρκετά έξω από τα συνηθισμένα αλλά μέσα σε λίγες ώρες λύθηκε.  :One thumb up: 

Βασικά, μιας και δε μπορώ να απαντήσω στο support forum, τα γράφω εδώ. Τα συγχαρητήριά μου στη NetOne!  :Smile: 

Τώρα περιμένουμε τον οτε...  :Whistle:

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Eγω βασικα εχω παραλαβει τον εξοπλισμο και σημερα ειναι η πιθανη ημερομηνια παραδοσης του κυκλωματος απο τον ΟΤΕ το ειχα δει οταν ειχα παει στα κεντρικα του ΟΤΕ. Αν ειναι να γινει σημερα θα γινει αμεσως η συνδεση στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ή θα ερθει τεχνικος? ειναι για πληρη βρογχο...Ποση ωρα θα παρει η μεταφορα?

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Πηρα απαντησεις απο netone. 1) Η παραδοση μπορει να γινει και μια διο εργασιμες μετα (πιθανη ελεγε ημερομηνια)... 2)Τεχνικος δεν θα ερθει ολα θα γινουν απο τον ΟΤΕ, 3) Μεχρι και 5 ωρες μπορει να διαρκεσει η μεταφορα, και τοτε θα εχω μεινει χωρις τηλεφωνο...

----------


## mich83

Αίτηση για  ενεργο βρόγχο έχεις  κάνει ε;

----------


## aitos

Καλημέρα  :Smile: 

   σήμερα είμαι στις ....καλές μου  :Smile: 


  ΔΕΝ με νοιάζει πότε θα ενεργοποιηθώ      
  ΔΕΝ με νοιάζει αν φταίει ο οτε ή η κυρα μαρία ή ο μήτσος ή η κατίνα 
  ΔΕΝ με νοιάζει που είναι και μάλον θα είναι αιωρούμενη για αρκετό καιρό η όλη ιστορία 



  Με νοιάζει όμως να είναι καλή η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ...όσο καλή είναι η παθιάρα φωνή στο 13860  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## vagskarm

> Με νοιάζει όμως να είναι καλή η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ...όσο καλή είναι η παθιάρα φωνή στο 13860


Να τραγουδήσω:

"Εδώ υπάρχει ένας έρωτας μεγάλος" 

ή

"Είμαι αητός χωρίς φτερά"

Μήπως πήρες σε κάτι 090... και όχι 13860 ??????  :Razz:

----------


## mich83

Εγώ γιατι θέλω να σπάσω το τηλέφωνο όταν ακούω αυτό το "you have reached...... NETONE" ;  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## mich83

Λοιπόν νεότερα. Μου είπαν ότι είμαι στη φάση "κατασκευή" (ότι δηλαδή έχει ετοιμαστεί ο βρόγχος) και απο βδομάδα (επειδή σήμερα δε προλαβαίνουν) θα με καλέσουν οι τεχνικοί για να ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία.

Να πω επίσης επειδή κάποιος ρώταγε ότι ούτε στον δικό μοθ κατανέμητη υπάρχει κρεμάμενο καλώδιο με χαρτάκι ΝΕΤΟΝΕ. Για την ακρίβεια δεν υπάρχει καν ελευθερο ζεύγος καλώδιων.. Ελπίζω να μην υπάρξει πρόβλημα :\

edit: Αίτηση έκανα στις 23/5.

----------


## apok

> Λοιπόν νεότερα. Μου είπαν ότι είμαι στη φάση "κατασκευή" (ότι δηλαδή έχει ετοιμαστεί ο βρόγχος) και απο βδομάδα (επειδή σήμερα δε προλαβαίνουν) θα με καλέσουν οι τεχνικοί για να ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία.
> 
> Να πω επίσης επειδή κάποιος ρώταγε ότι ούτε στον δικό μοθ κατανέμητη υπάρχει κρεμάμενο καλώδιο με χαρτάκι ΝΕΤΟΝΕ. Για την ακρίβεια δεν υπάρχει καν ελευθερο ζεύγος καλώδιων.. Ελπίζω να μην υπάρξει πρόβλημα :\
> 
> edit: Αίτηση έκανα στις 23/5.


Eγώ το ρωτουσα αυτο  :Smile: 

Σε εμένα συνεχίζει να μην υπάρχει ζεύγος με σήμανση από τον ΟΤΕ :Sad: 

Αν δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερο ζεύγος.. τοτε μάλλον θα εχεις πρόβλημα ( χωρίς να θέλω να ειμαι μάντης κακών )

----------


## mich83

> Eγώ το ρωτουσα αυτο 
> 
> Σε εμένα συνεχίζει να μην υπάρχει ζεύγος με σήμανση από τον ΟΤΕ
> 
> Αν δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερο ζεύγος.. τοτε μάλλον θα εχεις πρόβλημα ( χωρίς να θέλω να ειμαι μάντης κακών )


Σκέφτομαι ότι αφού θα καταργήσω τη παλιά γραμμή και θα έχω μόνο τη νέα (δε τραβάω δευτερη), μάλλον θα χρησιμοποιήσουν τα καλώδια της υπάρχουσας. Δε γίνεται αυτό;

----------


## apok

> Σκέφτομαι ότι αφού θα καταργήσω τη παλιά γραμμή και θα έχω μόνο τη νέα (δε τραβάω δευτερη), μάλλον θα χρησιμοποιήσουν τα καλώδια της υπάρχουσας. Δε γίνεται αυτό;


Κάτσε.. οταν λες δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερο ζευγος εννοείς απο το σπιτι σου μέχρι τον κατανεμητή;;

Γιατί εγώ κατάλαβα οτι δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερο ζεύγος απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ ως τον κατανεμητή σου..

Αν ισχύει το πρώτο έχεις 2 λύσεις.. ή χρησημοποιείς το υπάρχον καλώδιο ή τραβάς ένα καινουργιο ( αν δεν ξέρεις μπορείς να ζητήσεις να το κάνει ηλ/γος )

----------


## mich83

Xμ.. Από τον κατανέμητη μέχρι το σπίτι σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει δευτερό γι αυτό όπως μου είπαν θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε το υπάρχον μιας και δε με ενδιαφέρει να έχω δεύτερη γραμμή. Τώρα για από το ΚΑΦΑΟ μέχρι τον κατανέμητη δε ξέρω αν υπάρχει ελεύθερο. Πάντως μέσα στο ντουλαπάκι του κατανεμητή δε κρέμεται πουθενά κάποιο ελευθερο :\ Aν δεν υπάρχει όμως όντως  ελευθερό, δε μπορούν να κάνουν τράμπα και στο καφάο ώστε το ήδη υπάρχον να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τη καινούρια; Και ας μείνει η παλιά στον αέρα μέχρι να τη διακόψω. 

Δεν έχω ιδέα από αυτά οπότε ίσως λέω μπαρούφες, αλλά λογικά ο ΟΤΕ δε θα απέρρπιτε την αίτηση άμα δεν υπήρχε ελευθερο ζεύγος καλωδίων; Γιατί όπως είπα παραπάνω ο βρόγχος μου είπαν ότι είναι έτοιμος :\

----------


## apok

> Xμ.. Από τον κατανέμητη μέχρι το σπίτι σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει δευτερό γι αυτό όπως μου είπαν θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε το υπάρχον μιας και δε με ενδιαφέρει να έχω δεύτερη γραμμή. Τώρα για από το ΚΑΦΑΟ μέχρι τον κατανέμητη δε ξέρω αν υπάρχει ελεύθερο. Πάντως μέσα στο ντουλαπάκι του κατανεμητή δε κρέμεται πουθενά κάποιο ελευθερο :\* Aν δεν υπάρχει όμως όντως  ελευθερό, δε μπορούν να κάνουν τράμπα και στο καφάο ώστε το ήδη υπάρχον να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τη καινούρια; Και ας μείνει η παλιά στον αέρα μέχρι να τη διακόψω.* 
> 
> Δεν έχω ιδέα από αυτά οπότε ίσως λέω μπαρούφες, αλλά λογικά ο ΟΤΕ δε θα απέρρπιτε την αίτηση άμα δεν υπήρχε ελευθερο ζεύγος καλωδίων; Γιατί όπως είπα παραπάνω ο βρόγχος μου είπαν ότι είναι έτοιμος :\


Όχι δεν μπορεί να γίνει αυτο.. υποτίθεται οτι έχει δωθεί ένα συγκεκριμένο όριο ( άκρο ) από τον ΟΤΕ..
δεν μπορεί να γίνει τράμπα με κάποιο άλλο που ειναι ήδη ενεργο.. άσε που οι τεχνικοι της νετ1 ( και γενικά όλων των παρόχων ) δεν έχουν πρόσβαση στο ΚΑΦΑΟ σου :Wink:

----------


## mich83

> Όχι δεν μπορεί να γίνει αυτο.. υποτίθεται οτι έχει δωθεί ένα συγκεκριμένο όριο ( άκρο ) από τον ΟΤΕ..
> δεν μπορεί να γίνει τράμπα με κάποιο άλλο που ειναι ήδη ενεργο.. άσε που οι τεχνικοι της νετ1 ( και γενικά όλων των παρόχων ) δεν έχουν πρόσβαση στο ΚΑΦΑΟ σου



Μαλιστα.. Δηλαδή να αρχίσω και εγώ τις προσευχές, ε; Δεν έχω και που να προσευχηθώ ρε γαμώτο  :Razz:  

Anywayz ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινίσεις  :Smile:

----------


## apok

> Μαλιστα.. Δηλαδή να αρχίσω και εγώ τις προσευχές, ε; Δεν έχω και που να προσευχηθώ ρε γαμώτο  
> 
> Anywayz ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινίσεις


Θα δειξει ( όπως και σε εμένα ) όταν ερθουν για τη μικτονόμηση  :Wink: 

( Αν βρεις κανα σχετικό Αγιο για προσευχή, πες μου και εμένα να του κανω μια  :Razz:  )

----------


## valen01

Μπήκα και εγώ απο σήμερα στο club. Αίτηση στα γραφεία τους. Μάλιστα η έυγενέστατη κοπέλα που έκανα την αίτηση ήταν πρόην εργαζόμενη στην VIVODI και σχολιάζαμε γι αλίγο την κατάσταση εκεί μιας και ήταν ο βασικός λόγος που διάλεξα να διακόψω απο ατυούς και ν αμεταβώ στην NETONE !!!!! 

Πάω να αλλάξω και το signature χε,χε.

----------


## patouhas

Έκανα και εγώ χτές αίτηση αφού παράληλα διέκοψα από ΟF! Έχω και 2 γραμμές στο σπίτι οπότε είμαι οκ μάλον...

----------


## jimaras

καλημερα εκανα και εγω αιτηση χθες και περιμενω!!!ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα γιατι τον ποτε δεν τον μπορω αλλο!!!

----------


## aitos

Να τραγουδήσω:

"Εδώ υπάρχει ένας έρωτας μεγάλος" 

ή

"Είμαι αητός χωρίς φτερά"
μήπως πήρες σε κάτι 090... και όχι 13860 ?????? 
__________________________________________

    ooooo  naaiiiiiiii  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:   λατρεύω το μωρό που με πληροφορεί πως ....είμαι επιτέλους με την Νετονε ... :Whistle:  :Whistle:    "" δεν πάω πουθενά - πουθενά με το μωρό θα μείνω ""  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 




Εγώ γιατι θέλω να σπάσω το τηλέφωνο όταν ακούω αυτό το "you have reached...... NETONE" __________________________________________________________________________

 γιατί είσαι ζηλιάρης , κακούλης και σιγά μη σε ενεργοποιήσουνε σε ......βρόχο που δεν υπάρχει >>>>>>>>>>> :ROFL:  :ROFL:  


    50 μέρες ανεργάσιμες  και ....κάτι λεπτομέρειες  μείνανε ακοοοοοομηηηηη .....χαχαχαχαχα...

  άντε στην υγειά μας  :One thumb up:

----------


## nxenos

Παιδια,μην ζαχαρωνετε να μωρα απο την net1 γιατι μπορει να τραβιουντε με τιποτα τεχνικους..και αντε μετα να ψαχνετε βρονχο! :Razz: 
sorry,βγηκαμε λιγο off topic..δεν πειραζει ομως..δικαιολογουμαστε..ενεκεν ζεστης....και με αυτα που κυκλοφορουν στους δρομους.... :ROFL:

----------


## kx5

Σήμερα έμαθα ότι ο βρόχος είναι στη φάση κατασκευής  :Razz: 
Με προειδοποίησαν όμως πως υπάρχουν σημαντικές καθυστερήσεις  :Whistle: 
Εξοπλισμό δεν έχω παραλάβει ακόμα  :Smile:

----------


## mich83

> Με προειδοποίησαν όμως πως υπάρχουν σημαντικές καθυστερήσεις



Νάτα νάτα...



Λοιπόν εγώ παρατήρησα στον κατανεμητή μου ότι από τη πλευρά που είναι τα καλώδια που έρχονται από το καφάο, είναι πάνω τοπυ συνδεδεμένα καμιά 10αριά δισύρματα ενώ από τη πλευρά της πολυκατοικίας είναι συνδεδεμένα 5 δισύρματα όσα και τα διαμερίσματα. Άρα υποθέτω ότι δε θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα..

----------


## kx5

> Νάτα νάτα...


Τουλάχιστον το παραδέχονται  :Sad: 
Σηκώνουν το τηλέφωνο στον πρώτο χτύπο και μιλάς με άτομο που θα σου πει 5 σωστά πράγματα.

Όχι σαν τη Vivodi που περίμενες 20-40 λεπτά για να ακούσεις κάθε φορά διαφορετική δικαιολογία της πλάκας.

----------


## andreasp

Εκεινο το 20ευρω που εδιναν αν σε συστησει καποιος, ισχυει ακομα?

----------


## mich83

Μέχρι να ανακοινωθεί επίσημα ότι δεν ισχύει, σημαίνει οτι ισχύει. Μαζί με τον εξοπλισμό σου στέλνουν και φυλλαδιάκι που το διαφημίζουν.

----------


## andreasp

Τωρα μπορω να το προλαβω να με συστησει καποιος να παρουμε τα 20ευρα?

----------


## Tem

> Τουλάχιστον το παραδέχονται 
> Σηκώνουν το τηλέφωνο στον πρώτο χτύπο και μιλάς με άτομο που θα σου πει 5 σωστά πράγματα.
> 
> Όχι σαν τη Vivodi που περίμενες 20-40 λεπτά για να ακούσεις κάθε φορά διαφορετική δικαιολογία της πλάκας.


μια άλλη κατηγορία είναι αυτοί που απαντούν γρήγορα αλλά χωρίς ουσιαστικά να σου λένε 
κάτι απόλυτα αξιόπιστο.
Η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ τα πάει αρκετά καλά

----------


## ba_eas

Πήρα σήμερα ένα τηλέφωνο να μάθω την πρόοδο της αίτησης μου και αφού το σήκωσαν με το τρίτο χτύπημα μου είπανε να αφήσω ένα όνομα και ένα τηλέφωνο και θα με πάρουν...

Περίπου στις 5 σήμερα με πέρνει ένας απο το cs τηλέφωνο και μου είπε ότι είναι η γραμμή μου προς κατασκευή στον ΟΤΕ και περίπου μέχρι τις 20 του μήνα θα είμαι οκ...

Με εξέπληξε πάντως ότι δεν το ξεχάσανε και με πείρανε και ήτανε ενημερωμένος και για την περίπτωση μου.....ελπίζω να συνεχίσουν έτσι...

----------


## kx5

Αν έχετε συνεννοηθεί σε παίρνουν τηλέφωνο, δε σε γράφουν. Ευτυχώς ανταποκρίνονται άμεσα.

----------


## aitos

> 12:30 η ωρα σημερα
> Καταγγελια στην εεττ, ινκα, συνηγορο του καταναλωτη για τα ψεματα που ακουσα δευτερα,τριτη, τεταρτη, και το απολυτο κενο που μου ειπαν τη πεμπτη οτι δεν ξερουν τιποτα. Μεσω mail η καταγγελια και κοινοποιηση σε ολους αυτους και στο helpdesk@netone.gr
> 
> 1:00 η ωρα τηλεφωνο ΑΠΟ τους τεχνικους
> 2:30 ηταν εδω
> Συνδεθηκε ο ανενεργος βροχος και ακουσων ακουσων ο οτε εχει παραδωσει KAI τη φορητοτητα οποτε στο καπακι η netone ολοκληρωσε και τη φορητοτητα μιας που τοσες μερες τη κρατουσε standby.
> Ο τεχνικος πολυ ενταξει παιδι. Ζητησε συγνωμη που με καθυστερησαν τοσο. Δεν φταινε σε τιποτα αυτοι. Απλα η εταιρια εχει σοβαρη ελλειψη τεχνικων.
> Φουλ ενεργοποιημενος λοιπον χωρις να περιμενω φορητοτητα αφου ο καλος οτε φροντισε και γι αυτο.



 Φίλε alkaloith , έδειξες τον δρόμο των απαιτήσεων μας  :One thumb up:   αφού τα άτομα θέλουν καταγγελίες για να  ............ κουνηθούν ( έως να ταρακουνηθούν  :ROFL:   ... :Smile:   θα τον ακολουθήσω και εγώ τον δρόμο αυτό . 


   Ενημερωτικά η αίτηση μου έχει κοινοποιηθεί μέσω netone  στον ποτε , απο 15/5/2007 ...!! εεεε δεν πάει  άλλο  ( μάλλον πάει όπου θέλει όποτε θέλει  :Smile: 

  άν θέλεις γράψε τα συγγεκριμένα mail που έστειλες την καταγγελία σου και πιστεύω ότι θα τα  χρειαστούν και άλλοι .........εφόσον είναι τόσο αποτελεσματικά  :One thumb up: 


 :Whistle: ""παιδά σηκωθείτε να βγούμε στους δρόμους , γυναίκες και άνδρες με mail στους ώμους "" :Whistle:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## akaloith

καταγγελιες οταν υπαρχει λογος πρεπει να γινονται.
Πχ εμενα αλλα μου λεγαν Δευτερα, αλλα Τριτη, αλλα Τεταρτη και εν τελη φτασαν Πεμπτη να μη ξερουν τιποτα. Τοτε φυσικα και εκανα τη καταγγελια. Και μιση ωρα μετα με πηραν τηλεφωνο οι τεχνικοι. Αμα θελει καποιος να τον συστησω ας στειλει pm. Νεα απο τη γραμμη μου θα βρειτε στο club των ενεργοποιημενων. Αρκετα εγραψα σε αυτο το τοπικ.

----------


## akaloith

info@eett.gr - http://www.eett.gr
grammateia@synigoroskatanaloti.gr - http://www.synigoroskatanaloti.gr
inka@inka.gr - http://www.inka.gr

Οσους σας καθυστερει ο ΟΤΕ βουρ καταγγελιες. Αρκει να υπαρχει πραγματικη καθυστερηση. Το να αρχιζουν ολοι να στελνουν καταγγελια δε θα βγαλει κατι, απλα θα τις αγνοουν.

----------


## dimpard

Πολλή ησυχία επικρατεί... :Thinking:  
Απ' ότι φαίνεται οι ISPs δεν έχoυν καλύψει ακόμη τις παραλίες.!! :Thumb down: 
Και κανείς δεν διαμαρύρεται γι΄αυτό :Razz: 

Αύριο περιμένω το modem από την Net One.

----------


## rdaniel

> ... Με εξέπληξε πάντως ότι δεν το ξεχάσανε και με πείρανε και ήτανε ενημερωμένος και για την περίπτωση μου.....ελπίζω να συνεχίσουν έτσι...





> Αν έχετε συνεννοηθεί σε παίρνουν τηλέφωνο, δε σε γράφουν. Ευτυχώς ανταποκρίνονται άμεσα.





> καταγγελιες οταν υπαρχει λογος πρεπει να γινονται.
> Πχ εμενα αλλα μου λεγαν Δευτερα, αλλα Τριτη, αλλα Τεταρτη και εν τελη φτασαν Πεμπτη να μη ξερουν τιποτα. Τοτε φυσικα και εκανα τη καταγγελια. Και μιση ωρα μετα με πηραν τηλεφωνο οι τεχνικοι.


Λοιπόν, δεν αντέχω, είναι αργά, αλλά θα τα γράψω τώρα και όχι αύριο όπως σκόπευα...

Έχουμε και λέμε:

Αίτηση στις *3/5 ...* Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού στις *15/5 (ή 16/5)* ... Ειδοποίηση για τα τηλέφωνά μου (ανενεργός βρόχος) στις *25/5*, με τηλεφώνημα ότι όπου να είναι ενεργοποιούμαι. Φυσικά, πήρα αμέσως τηλέφωνο και είπα πώς γίνεται, αφού δεν έχει γίνει μικτονόμηση, οπότε μου απάντησαν ότι θα γίνει σύντομα...

*29/5 ή 30/5* παίρνω και ρωτάω πότε θα ενεργοποιηθώ τελικά, μου λένε μέχρι *1/6* ο ΟΤΕ θα παραδώσει το βρόχο...*1/6* ξαναρωτάω, μου λένε θα τον παραδώσει *4/6...* *5/6* ρωτάω πάλι, μου λένε παραδόθηκε ο βρόχος, περιμένετε να έρθουν οι τεχνικοί... *Ζητάω να με ειδοποιήσουν εγκαίρως* να βρίσκομαι στο σπίτι, γιατί είναι απαραίτητο να κανονίσω τα ραντεβού μου...

*7/8 στις 17:00* περνάω από τα γραφεία τους (ήμουν στην περιοχή) και ζητάω εξηγήσεις. Παίρνω διαβεβαιώσεις ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά και ξαναζητάω *να ειδοποιηθώ έγκαιρα* για το ραντεβού με τους τεχνικούς. Μέχρι να κατέβω στο Καλαμάκι, δέχομαι τηλέφωνο από τους τεχνικούς ότι έρχονται να με συνδέσουν (απροειδοποίητα, όπως παρατηρείτε, αλλά ευτυχώς με βόλευε...)

Οι τεχνικοί *ΔΕΝ* βρίσκουν σήμα στο box, πηγαίνουμε και στο Α/Κ Καλαμακίου όπου δεν καταφέρνουμε να μπούμε μέσα και δίνουμε ραντεβού για την επόμενη μέρα. Επί λέξει *"αύριο πρωϊ θα ξεκινήσουμε από σένα, έχουμε κι άλλες ενεργοποιήσεις στο Καλαμάκι εξάλλου".
*
Την άλλη μέρα το πρωϊ επικοινωνώ για να ξέρω πότε να τους περιμένω, λόγω του ότι έπρεπε να ρυθμίσω τα δικά μου ραντεβού. Μου λένε πριν τις 12 δεν θα προλάβουμε, αλλά θα έρθουμε μετά. Από τις *11.30* βρίσκομαι σπίτι και περιμένω, στις *4* περίπου παίρνω τηλέφωνο και μου λένε ότι δεν προλαβαίνουν, θα έρθουν Δευτέρα πρωϊ... Σημειώνω ότι *ΠΑΛΙ* δεν με ειδοποίησαν, κι ας με είχαν στο περίμενε και ας είχα ζητήσει συγκεκριμμένα να ειδοποιηθώ για τους λόγους που ανέφερα...

Την Δευτέρα το ίδιο σκηνικό, τηλέφωνο δικό μου το πρωϊ για να συνεννοηθούμε, λένε μετά τις 12, μέχρι τις δυόμιση καμμία ειδοποίηση. Παίρνω τηλέφωνο στην εταιρεία, διαμαρτύρομαι έντονα που *ΚΑΙ έχουν καθυστερήσει* να με συνδέσουν *ΚΑΙ* ενώ έχω ζητήσει επανειλλημένα *ΔΕΝ* με ενημερώνουν *ΚΑΙ* με στήνουν από πάνω!

Πηγαίνω καθυστερημένα στα δικά μου ραντεβού, όπου δέχομαι τηλεφώνημα από τους τεχνικούς που μου ζητούν συγνώμη, μου λένε ότι το πρόβλημα είναι ο ΟΤΕ που δεν έχει κάνει σωστή δουλειά και θα το δώσουν σαν βλάβη. Ζητάω να λυθεί μέχρι την Παρασκευή και να ενημερωθώ έγκαιρα, όπως έχω ζητήσει...

Αντιλαμβάνεστε βέβαια ότι στην ουσία η βλάβη έχει διαπιστωθυεί από την Πέμπτη, αλλά δίνεται ( ; ) στον ΟΤΕ Δευτέρα !!!! Όταν το επεσήμανα, μου είπαν ότι έτσι κι αλλιώς ο ΟΤΕ δεν επιλαμβάνεται αμέσως, μπορεί να κάνει και 2 μέρες ....

Παρασκευή πρωί πριν τις *9*, και αφού δεν έχω στο μεταξύ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ενημέρωση, καλώ στην εταιρεία, εκθέτω ΠΑΛΙ το πρόβλημά μου και ζητάω να μου απαντήσουν *ως τις 12* για το πού ακριβώς βρίσκονται τα πράγματα! Περιττό να πω ότι τηλέφωνο ΔΕΝ έλαβα ποτέ ...

Στις *15:30* περίπου, επιστρέφωντας σπίτι, βρίσκω τους τεχνικούς από κάτω! Μου λένε βρήκαν την γραμμή στο ΔΙΠΛΑΝΟ box και όχι στο δικό μου, και θα δώσουν βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ!

Καλώ στην εταιρεία, εξηγώ ΠΑΛΙ όλη την ιστορία και ζητάω τα ακριβή στοιχεία της υπόθεσής μου για να κάνω καταγγελία: πότε έκαναν και ποιες ενέργειες, πότε και ποιες ενέργειες έκανε ο ΟΤΕ. Μου λένε θα σας καλέσουμε σε λίγο. Να σημειώσω, ότι στην αρχή ο εκπρόσωπος με τον οποίο μίλησα μου είπε ότι ο βρόχος μου είναι υπό κατασκευή!!!!!

Πράγματι, σε 10 λεπτά με παίρνει, μου λέει όλα είναι έτοιμα, έχει παραδοθεί ο βρόχος, απλά πρέπει να περάσει το συνεργείο μας από κει!!!! Αν είναι δυνατόν!!!!!!!!!!!!

Του λέω, ρε χριστιανέ μου, το συνεργείο σας ήταν εδώ *ΟΠΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΑ*, πριν από 10 λεπτά έφυγε, και είπε θα δώσει βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ, ο οποίος μου λέτε ότι έχει παραδώσει ΛΑΘΟΣ το βρόχο και επιμένει ότι όλα είναι καλά και εσείς απλά θα ξαναδώσετε βλάβη!!! Δηλαδή, *μία εβδομάδα και πάνω από τότε που διαπιστώθηκε στην ουσία η "βλάβη", εσείς απλά με ξαναπαραπέμπετε από Δευτέρα ( ; ) στον ΟΤΕ!!!!*

Μου λέει το σημαντικό είναι να βρούμε λύση, μην ανησυχείτε, από τη Δευτέρα το βάζουμε σε προτεραιότητα. Πολύ ωραία του λέω, αλλά επειδή κάποιος δεν έχει κάνει καλά τη δουλειά του και εγώ ταλαιιπωρούμαι, θέλω τα στοιχεία που σας ζήτησα για να κάνω καταγγελία και να βρει η ΕΕΤΤ ποιος φταίει. Δεν γίνεται , μου λέει!!!!! Απαντώ ότι θα υποβάλλω γραπτά το αίτημα, αν έχουν πρόβλημα, οπότε μου λέει θα πρέπει να συνεννοηθεί με το αρμόδιο τμήμα!!

Εγώ επιμένω πως τη Δευτέρα το πρωϊ θα πάω από εκεί και καλά θα κάνουν να έχουν έτοιμα τα στοιχεία που ζήτησα για να τα πάρω, και μου λέει περιμένετε, θα το ελέγξω και θα σας πάρω τηλέφωνο...

Ακόμη περιμένω ... 

*Συμπέρασμα*: όσοι περιμένετε ανενεργό βρόχο, καλύτερα να έχετε ΜΕΓΑΛΗ υπομονή!!!! Στον ενεργό, όπου υπάρχει ήδη καλώδιο όλα οκ, όλα γίνονται γρήγορα. Στον ανενεργό, δυστυχώς τα συνεργεία ΔΕΝ επαρκούν. Αν είστε τυχεροί, θα σας συνδέσουν γρήγορα, αν όχι, χάσατε... Εγώ πάντως αυτή την εμπειρία έχω!!!

Δεν διαμαρτύρομαι απλά επειδή από 3/5 ΑΚΟΜΗ να συνδεθώ, γιατί εκεί εμπλέκεται και ο ΟΤΕ...

Διαμαρτύρομαι όμως επειδή από τη στιγμή που ανακαλύφθηκε το πρόβλημα στο βρόχο (7/6) έως τώρα, η NetOne καθυστέρησε ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ να ασχοληθεί με αυτό και μόνο μετά τις δικές μου οχλήσεις!!

Διαμαρτύρομαι γιατί αν και το ζήτησα επανειλλημένα, η NetOne ΔΕΝ με ενημέρωσε ΠΟΤΕ έγκαιρα για τα ραντεβού μου με τον τεχνικό, με αποτέλεσμα να καθυστερώ στα δικά μου ραντεβού και να υφίσταμαι και οικονομική ζημιά.

Διαμαρτύρομαι γιατί όταν ζήτησα ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ ΓΡΑΠΤΗ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ για τα βήματα που έχουν ακολουθηθεί στην πορεία της αίτησης μου, έμεινα με ένα "θα σας καλέσουμε σε λίγο" στο χέρι ... 

Για αυτά διαμαρτύρομαι!!!

Προφανώς η εταιρεία έχει έλλειψη τεχνικών και προφανώς η συνεννόηση ανάμεσα στα τμήματα δεν είναι ιδανική. Ναι, υπάρχει προθυμία να σε εξυπηρετήσουν, αλλά όταν κάτι σκαλώσει κάπου, είσαι στον αέρα. Δεν θέλω να φανταστώ τι θα γίνει αν μεγαλώσει πολύ το πελατολόγιο και αρχίσουν οι βλάβες ... 

Αν μπορεί ας βγει κάποιος να με διαψεύσει. Τηλέφωνα και ονόματα έχω κρατήσει και η περίπτωσή μου σίγουρα είναι γνωστή στην εταιρεία....

----------


## yuk

Γιατί δεν προχωράς στην καταγγελία με τα δικά σου στοιχεία, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς τα θυμάσαι όλα; Τι νόημα έχει να πάρεις τα δικά τους, αφού όπως λες αυτοί δεν γνωρίζουν ούτε που βρίσκονται οι τεχνικοί τους.  :Thinking:

----------


## dimpard

> ... Αν είστε τυχεροί, θα σας συνδέσουν γρήγορα, αν όχι, χάσατε... Εγώ πάντως αυτή την εμπειρία έχω!!!
> ...


Είναι θέμα τύχης τελικά η σύνδεση και η ομαλή λειτουργία. Σε μερικούς χαμογελάει η τύχη και έχουν τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις, σε άλλους όχι. 
Και αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά πρέπει νάχεις *πολύ* ελεύθερο χρόνο για να βγάλεις άκρη.
Μου έρχεται στο νου ένα σχετικό θέμα : 

 Δημόσιο Μπάχαλο Vs Ιδιωτικό Μπάχαλο

----------


## kx5

> Λοιπόν, δεν αντέχω, είναι αργά, αλλά θα τα γράψω τώρα και όχι αύριο όπως σκόπευα...
> ...
> ...
> ...


Κοίταξε οι περισσότεροι αναφέρουμε απλά την αντιμετώπιση που είχαμε μέχρι στιγμής από την εταιρία. 
Αν στο μέλλον μου φερθούν με τον ίδιο τρόπο που σου φέρθηκαν θα κάνω ότι είναι δυνατό για να ξεκολλήσει η διαδικασία, όπως έγραψε ένα άλλο μέλος που με καταγγελία στις αρμόδιες αρχές τον ενεργοποίησαν μέσα σε ένα μεσημέρι.
Αν πάλι δε γίνει τίποτα κατευθείαν ακύρωση και πάμε γι άλλα. Ταλαιπωρία μεν αλλά τι να κάνεις  :Whistle: 
(έχω αρχίσει να συνηθίζω την 56αρα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## rdaniel

> Γιατί δεν προχωράς στην καταγγελία με τα δικά σου στοιχεία, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς τα θυμάσαι όλα; Τι νόημα έχει να πάρεις τα δικά τους, αφού όπως λες αυτοί δεν γνωρίζουν ούτε που βρίσκονται οι τεχνικοί τους.


Στην καταγγελία θα προχωρήσω έτσι κι αλλιώς. Τα δικά τους στοιχεία τα ζήτησα για δύο λόγους:

1) για να δω αν θα τα δώσουν, την στιγμή που επαγγέλλονται την διαφάνεια και τις ξεκάθαρες απαντήσεις, και για να γίνει ξεκάθαρο αν και τι είδους συνεργασία έχουν τα διάφορα τμήματα μεταξύ τους.


2) για να τα χρησιμοποιήσω και προς την πλευρά του ΟΤΕ, από όπου θα ζητήσω τα αντίστοιχα δικά τους στοιχεία.

Για μένα είναι ξεκάθαρο: ο ΟΤΕ έχει κάνει τη λαδιά του, αλλά η NetOne δεν την αντιμετώπισε ως ώφειλε! Διότι, τι έχει να χάσει η NetOne με το να μου δώσει τα στοιχεία που ζητώ, αν έχει όντως ακολουθήσει τις πρέπουσες διαδικασίες; Αφού με τον τρόπο αυτό θα "ξεμπροστιάσει" τον ΟΤΕ και θα φανεί ότι στέκεται στο πλευρό του πελάτη της!

Αντίθετα, η συμπεριφορά της μου δείχνει ότι και από τη μεριά της υπάρχει πρόβλημα (λες και δεν το βλέπω από μόνος μου, δηλαδή ...)

----------


## dd68

Επειδη απο τον Ιανουαριο προσπαθω να φυγω απο τον Οτε καταλαβα ορισμενα πραγματα.
Οταν εχεις ανενεργο βροχο ειναι πολυ δυσκολο ως ακατορθωτο να πας σε αλλο παροχο.Περιμενα 5 μηνες στη Vivodi και τιποτα, εκανα ακυρωση και εβαλα οτε.Μολις εβαλα οτε μετα απο μια εβδομαδα  με παιρνει η βιβοντι χωρις να εχω δωσει το νεο μου νουμερο πουθενα για να κανω αιτηση για τελεφονετ +.
Ειχα κανει την ιδια μερα αιτηση για κονεξ αλλα βλεπω την διαφημιση της νετουαν και λεω ακομα μια ευκαιρια να φυγω απο τον οτε.Εκανα αιτηση στην νετουαν και οπως βλεπετε μεσα σε λιγο χρονο ενεργοποιηθηκα.
Συμπερασματικα:
Ανενεργο βροχος σημαινει καθυστερηση σιγουρα για αυτο καλυτερα τα 80 περιπου ευρω να δωσω να βαλω οτε και μετα οποιον θελεις.

----------


## babyboy

Πριν λιγο μου ηρθε ο εξοπλισμος, ελπιζω να δω χαρα στη... γραμμη μου συντομα!   :Razz:

----------


## ToroLoco

Τελικά πρέπει να είμαι εγώ ο γκαντέμης.  :Crying: 

Ούτε και σήμερα μπορούν να μου δώσουν μια πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης, έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι επειδή είμαι σε ανενεργό βρόγχο. Βέβαια η πολύ συμπαθητική κοπέλα που μίλησα στο cc μου είπε ότι δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα και ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν τους έχει δώσει ακόμα πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης, αλλά αυτό μου λένε 3 εβδομάδες τώρα. Και δεν μπορώ να μπω πάλι στην διαδικασία των καταγγελιών μιας που και αυτές δεν θα μου προσφέρουν τίποτα, απλά θα πάω μέσω ΟΤΕ θα ενεργοποιηθώ το πολύ σε 2 εβδομάδες.

Πάντως εμένα προσωπικά σαν πελάτη έχει αρχίσει να με απογοητεύει, δεν λέω ότι είμαι ο μόνος που έχω καθυστερήσεις αλλά από τα πρώτα σχόλια που είχα διαβάσει για την ΝΕΤ1 είχα αποκομίσει πολύ καλή εντύπωση και αυτό με ώθησε να κάνω νέα αίτηση μετά την περιπέτεια που είχα με vivodi.

Βαρέθηκα να γράφω στο forum μόνο για παράπονα, πίστευα ότι αυτή την φορά θα έγραφα εντυπώσεις από την υπηρεσία. Θα τους δώσω ακόμα μια εβδομάδα να δώ μήπως και αλλάξει κάτι προς το καλύτερο και μετά θα πάω για άλλες πολιτείες

----------


## Koumooo

κλείνω μια βδομάδα σημερα απο την ημερα υποβολής της αίτησης. Μιλησ αμαζι τους την παρασκευη΄, μου ειπαν οτι ακοαμ δεν την ειχαν στειλει στον ΟΤΕ ( απο κατι μισολογα κατάλαβα οτι περιμένουν να μαζεψουν καποιον αριθμοαιτήσεων και τις στέλνουν πακέτο 1 φορα τη βδομάδα η κατι τετοιο).
Αρχιζω και ανυσηχω και ειλικρινα με αυτα που διαβαζω εδω και 10 μερες δεν θα έκάνα την αίτηση σημερα. ΕΛπιζω να διαψευστώ αλλα βλέπω την ΝΕΤ 1 να ακολουθει την πορεια όλων των ιδιωτικών εταιριών στην ελλα΄δα, που ευαγγελίζονται υψηλά επιπεδα ποιότητας και παρεχομένω υπηρεσιών , και με το που ανοιξει ο τζιρος και το πελατολογιο τους, μαζευουν ασχετους για υπαλλήλους και τους πληρώνουν μισθούς πείνας των 600 € και κατεβαζουν το επιπεδο εξυπηρετησης και υπηρεσιων και αλλλο.. και άλλο ...και άλλο


δε φταινει προφανώς οι υπάλληλοι. Φταινε οι εταιρίες που επειδη δεν θελουν να πληρωσουν τα χρηματα που θα διναν για έναν καλό τεχνικό η υπάλληλο υποστήριξης περνουν ασχετους που κανουν κρα μεν για δουλια αλλα εχουν μικρη εως καμια επαφή με το σπόρ.

καπου εκει συνηθως καπιοι απο τους παλιους και καλους τεχνικους την κοπαναέν γι αλλου μιας και τρωνε το χροτνο παλουκι γιατι ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ πρεπει ν ακανει την δουλεια, και καπιοι λιγοι που μενουν λκταλήγουν "προισταμενοι" των υπολοιπων, οποτε ασχολουνται με οργανωση των ασχετων και σε 1-2 χρονια εχουν ξεχασει κααι υτα που ηξεραν μιας και πλεον δεν ειναι ενεργεοι ουτε μαθαινουν τις νεες εξελίξεις.

παραδειγματα, όλες ανεξαιρέτως οι εταιρίες του ευρύτερου χώρου...

----------


## Koumooo

να ρωτησω κάτι "ασχετο" σε σας που ειστε σε πολυκατοικιες ο οτε "παραδιδει " τον βρογχο στον κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας. ( με το γνωστο χαρτάκι κλπ)

σε μενα που ειμαι σε μονοκατοικια ποια η διαδικασία?

----------


## mich83

Εμένα είναι έτοιμος ο βρόχος τουλάχιστον από τη Πέμπτη και πήρα σήμερα να δω πότε θα έρθουν τεχνικοί. Η κοπέλα δε μπορύσε να μιλήσιε με κάπιοον αρμόδιο εκείνη την ώρα και μου είπε πως θα με καλέσουν σε 1-2 ώρες. Φοβήθηκα ότι δε θα με καλούσανε ποτέ, όπως έχει αναφερθεί από 1-2 άτομα εδώ μέσα, αλλά ευτυχώς με καλέσανε (με 3-4 ώρες καθυστέρηση βέβαια, αλλά δε τρέχει και τίποτα γι' αυτό) και μου είπαν ότι θα έρθουν τεχνικοί μέσα στη βδομάδα. Ζήτησα να μου πει η κοπέλα κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο αλλά δεν γνώριζε κάτι περισσότερο. Απλώς μου είπε ίσως αύριο η μεθαύριο.. Οψόμεθα..

----------


## valen01

Την Παρασκευή που έκανα και εγώ την αίτηση ρωτώντας για το πότε θα την στείλουν στον ΟΤΕ με ενημέρωσαν με πολύ ειλικρίνια πως δεν μπορεί να γίνει αποστολή εντός των 3-4 ημερών ( δηλαδή απο Πέμπτη και μετά ). Μου είπαν οτι όλο το πρόγραμμά τους είχε πάει 4 μέρες πίσω λόγω οτι για το ίδιο χρονικό διάστημα είχε κρασάρει το σύστημα του ΟΤΕ και δεν μπορούσαν να περάσουν τις νέες αιτήσει με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργηθεί μια μικρή ουρά αιτήσεων ( όσες κατέφθαναν εκείνες τις 4 μέρες ). Άντε να δούμε , Εγώ ζήτησα ενεργοποίηση σε ενεργό βρόχο αφου πλέον είχα αποδεσμευθεί ολοκληρωτικά απο την ViVODI. Άντε να δούμε και την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ

----------


## kx5

> Εγώ ζήτησα ενεργοποίηση σε ενεργό βρόχο αφου πλέον είχα αποδεσμευθεί ολοκληρωτικά απο την ViVODI. Άντε να δούμε και την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ


Αυτό το έχεις επιβεβαιώσει? Γιατί σε μένα ενώ η Vivodi έχει σταματήσει εδώ και καιρό, το 134 βρίσκει τη γραμμή μου ακόμη δεσμευμένη.

----------


## rdaniel

Λοιπόν, επειδή μου αρέσει να λέω ΚΑΙ τα στραβά ΚΑΙ τα σωστά, έχω να πω ότι σήμερα επιτέλους βρήκα έναν άνθρωπο να ανταποκριθεί στο πρόβλημά μου!

Πήρα τηλέφωνο το πρωϊ, πέτυχα έναν άνθρωπο με υπομονή και κατανόηση που άκουσε την ιστορία μου και κατανόησε το πρόβλημα και τους λόγους της διαμαρτυρίας μου. Υποσχέθηκε να το φροντίσει και να με καλέσει. Όπως του είπα, αν απλά κάποιος με είχε ενημερώσει σε αυτά που είχα ζητήσει τόσες φορές και μου είχε δείξει ότι ασχολείται με το θέμα μου, δεν θα είχε δημιουργηθεί τέτοια εντύπωση και εκνευρισμός σε μένα. Και συμφώνησε.

Και πράγματι με κάλεσε λίγες ώρες αργότερα, μου ζήτησε το email μου για να μου στείλει τα στοιχεία της προόδου της αίτησής μου και με κάλεσε πάλι αργότερα για να μου πει ότι μίλησε και με τους τεχνικούς και τον διαβεβαίωσαν ότι το θέμα μου θα λυθεί μέσα στην εβδομάδα και θα με ειδοποιήσουν προτού έρθουν.

Επιτέλους! Ένας άνθρωπος που έκανε το απλό (αν και αυτονόητο ...) να με ενημερώσει όπως είχα ζητήσει και να μου δώσει την αίσθηση ότι όντως ασχολείται με το πρόβλημά μου! Για να πω την αλήθεια, κανείς από την Tellas δεν έχει κάνει ποτέ κάτι παρόμοιο, και ελπίζω ότι στο μέλλον μόνο καλά θα έχω να λέω για την υποστήριξη της NetOne.

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα είναι όλα περασμένα - ξεχασμένα και η εμπειρία μου από εδώ και εμπρός με την NetOne θα έχει πάλι το αρχικό εξαιρετικά ελπιδοφόρο χρώμα.

Να σημειώσω πάντως, ότι σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που έλαβα η NetOne έστειλε την αίτησή μου στον ΟΤΕ αυθημερόν (στις *3/5*), έγινε αποδοχή της στις *8/5* και ολοκλήρωση της κατασκευής στις *4/6* !!! Που σημαίνει ότι ο ΟΤΕ έκανε τουλάχιστον 17 εργάσιμες ημέρες *για να παραδώσει τον βρόχο σε λάθος box!* Και από εκεί και πέρα να θεωρεί ότι έκανε τη δουλειά του!

Από εκεί και πέρα δεν μου δώθηκαν ημερομηνίες βέβαια, αλλά νομίζω ότι τα πράγματα μιλάνε από μόνα τους. Συνεπώς, είχα δίκιο να λέω ότι για ανενεργό βρόχο υπάρχει καθυστέρηση, όπως αναφέρουν και άλλοι στο forum. Να δούμε πότε θα ρίξει πρόστιμο η ΕΕΤΤ, αλλά να έρθει σε εμάς που περιμένουμε και ταλαιπωρούμαστε!!! Τα στοιχεία θα τα στείλω όπου δει, μπας και φιλοτιμηθούν κάποιοι και γλυτώσουν την ταλαιπωρία κάποιοι άλλοι.

----------


## yuk

Άντε, καλή συνέχεια! Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά από εδώ και πέρα.  :Wink:

----------


## kx5

btw *lewton* τι έγινε τελικά? Είχες κανά νέο? Σε ενεργοποιήσανε?

----------


## akaloith

11/05 αιτηση ανενεργου βροχου στη netone
15/05 αποστολη στον οτε
09/06 παραδωση βροχου απο τον οτε
14/06 συνδεση ανενεργου βροχου απο τους τεχνικους της νετονε. η φορητοτητα υποτιθεται ειχε ολοκληρωθει
18/06 επιλυση βλαβης γραμμης, εκλεισε η γραμμη του οτε και λογικα ολα πλεον ειναι οκ
Ενδιαμεσα υπηρξαν πολλα προβληματα αλλα θελω να πιστευω οτι σημερα πλεον παραδωθηκε η υπηρεσια fully working.

Το ιντερνετ επαιξε απο τις 14/06 αψογα.
Το τηλεφωνο απο τις 14/06 ως τις 18/06 ειχε πολλα προβληματα. θελω να πιστευω πλεον οτι επιλυθηκαν.

----------


## paako1

Άλλος ένας δυσαρεστημένος από την ΝετΟne...
Αίτηση 14/5
Παραλαβή αίτησης και προώθησης στον ΟΤΕ 16/5
Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού 22/5
Σήμερα 19/6 ένα μήνα μετά και ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση από μέρους τους. Εγώ φρόντισα να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο για να με ενημερώσουν ότι απο μέρα σε μέρα θα με καλέσουν οι τεχνικοί για την εγκατάσταση.
Απορία μου... Νομίζουν ότι δεν έχουμε δουλείες και οτι είμαστε όλοι στα σπίτια μας και τους περιμένουμε σούζα πότε θα ελεήσουν να έρθουν οι τεχνικοί?? Λίγη οργάνωση και ενημέρωση να βγάλουμε και εμείς το πρόγραμμά μας δεν θα έβλαπτε...

Ετσι για την ιστορία μετά από 3 χρονια Full LLU στη Vivodi (το απόλυτο χάλι από εξυπηρέτηση, πράγμα γνωστό για Vivodi) έφυγα για NetOne αλλά ακολουθούν και αυτοί τα χνάρια των υπολοίπων... βλ.On,Vivodi,Forthnet...

----------


## babyboy

Δε νομιζω οτι σου ειπε καποιος να περιμενεις στο σπιτι καθε μερα τους τεχνικους, θα σου τηλεφωνησουν οταν ειναι να ερθουν, και θα κλεισετε ραντεβου.

Υπομονη, κι εγω στα ιδια με εσενα ειμαι

----------


## Koumooo

ξαναπήρα σηεμρα τηλέφωνο και μου δωσανε την ιδια απάντηση με εχτές.:

12/6 Η αιτηση σας απεσταλει στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ
18/6 πρωτοκολήθηκε
σημερα η αυριο θα σταλεί στον ΟΤΕ.

θα πάρω και αύριο να δω αν θα μου πουν το ίδιο  :Razz:

----------


## aypnos

11/6	Αίτηση στα γραφεία της Netone
19/6	Ακόμα δεν έχει σταλεί στον πΟΤΕ (μάλλον αύριο, μεθαύριο)

Έχω Vivodi Full llu, ακόμα έχω πολύ καλή εντύπωση για την εταιρία, πιστεύω καθυστερούν λόγο φόρτου εργασίας και μόνο. Είδωμεν...

----------


## valen01

> Αυτό το έχεις επιβεβαιώσει? Γιατί σε μένα ενώ η Vivodi έχει σταματήσει εδώ και καιρό, το 134 βρίσκει τη γραμμή μου ακόμη δεσμευμένη.


Η αίτηση γι ααποδέσμευση είχε γίνει 25/05 και τιμολογιακά απέχω απο την VIVODI απο 31/05. Με ενημέρωσαν πως η χρέωση έχει γίνει μέχρι 05/06 όπου συμπλήρωνα 1 μήνα ( ήταν ο πρώτος μήνας αορίστου ) και απο 05/06 παύω να υπάρχω ως πελάτης της VIVODI. Μέχρι και την ημερομηνία που μου είπαν είχα Ιντερνετ και το γνώριζαν. ΜΕ ενημέρωσαν οτι η αποδέσμευση του βρόχου πάιρνει γύρω στισ 5 εργάσιμες για τις οποίες δεν θα χρεωθώ. όντως μετά απο 5 εργάσιμες περίπου σταμάτησε να συγχρονίζει το router και θεώρησα οτι αποδεσμεύθηκε ο βρόχος. Ενέφερα το σκηνικό στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και εκείνοι με συμβούλευσαν να περιμένω να σταματήση η σύνδεση του δικτύου και έπειτα να κάνω την άιτηση. Όπως και έγινε, τώρα αν προκύψει πρόβλημα μου έιπαν οτι με το που πάρουν το reject απο τον ΟΤΕ θα έχω ενημέρωση.

----------


## demon_athens

Νιώθω ότι ασχολούνται, είναι πολύ εξυπηρετικοί και τους βγάζω το καπέλο. Καμμία σχέση με τον εφιάλτη που ζω με την Tellas. Με έχουν πάρει 5 τηλέφωνα για να μην ανησυχώ, ευχομαι ειλικρινά και οι υπηρεσίες τους να είναι το ίδιο καλές όπως το client service.

----------


## Sebu

Εγω παλι δεν ασχολουμαι.

Εχω κανει την αιτηση απο τις 4/6.

Χτες πηρα ενα τηλεφωνο να δω τι γινεται και μου ειπαν να μην ανησυχω,δεν φαγαμε απορριψη απο τον ΟΤΕ και προχωραμε λεει κανονικα.

Τωρα οποτε φερουν την γραμμη την φερανε.Δεν θα πεθανω κιολας.

----------


## No-Name

Ε μέσα στη βδομάδα πρέπει να έχει παραδοθεί λογικά Sebu αλλιώς να ανησυχείς.

Υ.Γ πότε στάλθηκε στον ΟΤΕ?

----------


## aitos

χμμμ .....παρόλο που ΔΕΝ μου αρέσει να είμαι γκρινιάρης , υποχρεούμαι να πω ....""την αλήθεια και μόνον την αλήθεια χωρίς φόβο και πάθος ""........... :Smile: 

  λοιπόν ..........15/5 αίτηση υποβάλεται στον οτε μέσω νετονε 

                      18/6  καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤ, ΣΥΝΗΓΟΡΟ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΗ , ΙΝΚΑ κλπ κλπ για μη ενεργοποίηση εκ μέρους του οτε ..........ως ώφειλε  ( βάσει όρων ΕΕΤ )

   το τι άκουσα και από τις δύο εταιρίες δεν υπάρχει χώρος να τα περιγράψω .....αλλά δυστηχώς έμεινα με την αντίληψη ότι  σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις ...ΛΕΕΙ Η ΚΑΘΕ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ . ειληκρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιος έχει δίκιο πλέον και ποιός άδικο  :Whistle: 

  η ουσία είναι ότι εγώ είμαι τρείς μήνες χωρίς adsl .......( λόγω προηγούμενης ταλαιπωρίας και από τρίτη εταιρία )

----------


## No-Name

Τι έγινε από πλευράς ΟΤΕ και δεν ενεργοποιηθηκε η γραμμή σου?Απορρίφθηκε?

----------


## aitos

> Τι έγινε από πλευράς ΟΤΕ και δεν ενεργοποιηθηκε η γραμμή σου?Απορρίφθηκε?




  όχι βέβαια , η προηγούμενη εταιρία απλά ...ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ 2 μήνες !!!...( καλλά αυτοί έχουν σπάσει ρεκόρ  :Smile: 

  το επίμαχο σημείο οτε - νετονε είναι ότι η νετονε ΔΕΝ αποδέχθηκε την 25/5 ως ημέρα ενεργοποίσης ..........αυτό ειληκρινά ΔΕΝ μου αρέισει καθόλου και ο οτε ΔΕΝ είταν συνεπής στην επόμενη ημέρα ενεργοποίησης 11/6 .

  το κωμικοτραγικό είναι ότι εγώ που ΔΕΝ φταίω σε τίποτε ...πληρώνω τις αδυναμίες άλλων .

  νοιώθω ειληκρινά πολύ περίεργα την κατάσταση και απλά θα συνεχίσω τις καταγγελίες ....όχι ότι με ενδιαφέρει πια η adsl ....αλλά μου αρέσει πολύ το κωμικό σκηνικό εκ μέρους των εταιριών που τις συνοδεύει  :Smile:

----------


## vaiosr

Εγώ εστειλα τα σχετικά παρασκευή 19/6 και τα παρελαβαν οπως ειπαν οποτε περιμενω...........

----------


## dimpard

> Καλημέρα σε όλους.
> Παρομοίως έκανα αίτηση στις 31/05 στην NetOne
> 01/06 την παρέλαβαν όπως μου λένε στο τηλέφωνο
> 08/06 και ενώ πέρασαν οι 5 εργάσιμες, δεν έχει σταλεί το αίτημα στον ΟΤΕ
> 
> Η καλή μέρα από το πρωί φαίνεται ...


18/06 Περίμενα άδικα το courier, που τελικά δεν καταδέχτηκε να περάσει!! :Thinking: 
19/06 Μετά από 2 ραντεβού με το courier, κατάφερα να πάρω τον εξοπλισμό, σύνδεση, άμεση ενεργοποίηση και κλείδωμα στα  10.239 / 1.023.

Τώρα πρέπει να διακόψω την συνδρομή στη Forthnet (768/192), που έχω στην άλλη γραμμή.
*Ή μήπως όχι;* 
Με όσα συμβαίνουν δεν είναι κακή ιδέα νάχει κανείς 2 γραμμές από ΟΤΕ (1 ISDN & 1 PSTN) και 2 συνδρομές σε ISPs (1 shared NetOne & 1 Forthnet), για νάχει το κεφάλι του ήσυχο. :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
Στην υποθετική αυτή περίπτωση (που κοστίζει κάτι παραπάνω) πρέπει νάναι πολύ άτυχος για να μείνει χωρίς τηλέφωνο ή Internet. :Razz:

----------


## ToroLoco

> όχι βέβαια , η προηγούμενη εταιρία απλά ...ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ 2 μήνες !!!...( καλλά αυτοί έχουν σπάσει ρεκόρ 
> 
>   το επίμαχο σημείο οτε - νετονε είναι ότι η νετονε ΔΕΝ αποδέχθηκε την 25/5 ως ημέρα ενεργοποίσης ..........αυτό ειληκρινά ΔΕΝ μου αρέισει καθόλου και ο οτε ΔΕΝ είταν συνεπής στην επόμενη ημέρα ενεργοποίησης 11/6 .
> 
>   το κωμικοτραγικό είναι ότι εγώ που ΔΕΝ φταίω σε τίποτε ...πληρώνω τις αδυναμίες άλλων .
> 
>   νοιώθω ειληκρινά πολύ περίεργα την κατάσταση και απλά θα συνεχίσω τις καταγγελίες ....όχι ότι με ενδιαφέρει πια η adsl ....αλλά μου αρέσει πολύ το κωμικό σκηνικό εκ μέρους των εταιριών που τις συνοδεύει


Πως γνωρίζεις ότι δεν αποδέχτηκε η νετ1 την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης?

Το mail του συνήγορου καταναλωτή που το βρήκες?

----------


## winzig

Παιδια καλημέρα. έστειλα δικαιολογητικά απο 8/6. εκτοτε παιρνω καθημερινά και παντα μου δίνουν διαφορετική απαντηση για το ποτε εχει παει ή αν εχει παει η αιτησηστην πΟΤΕ. χθες για παραδειγμα μου ειπαν οτι εφυγε απο τις 15/6 και πριν απο δεκα λεπτα που ξαναπηρα μου ειπαν οτι εχει πρωτοκολληθει αλλα θα παει πΟΤΕ ή σημερα ή αύριο. καλα με δουλευουν? εγω θα συνεχισω να τους παιρνω μεχρι να μου δωσουν μια συγκεκριμενη απαντηση. ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ! ειπαμε καλοι καλοι αλλα εδω υπαρχει εμπαιγμος!

----------


## WaVe

Και εγώ από τους ατυχους νομίζω είμαι αφού 20/5 έστειλα την αίτηση στη NetOne και ακόμα περιμένω  :Sad: 

Βεβαια από προχθές κάνει συνεχώς αποσύνδεσης το τοπικό δίκτυο του υπολογιστή, λέτε να έχει καμια σχέση?  :Thinking:

----------


## ToroLoco

Wave επειδή έχουμε παρίπου τις ίδιες ημερομηνίες την αίτηση και έχουμε παραλάβει το router, μπορείς να μου πείς αν έχεις κάνει αίτηση για ανενεργό ή ενεργό βρόγχο, γιατί μέχρι τώρα νόμιζα ότι έχει πρόβλημα το κέντρο που είμαι εγώ.

----------


## WaVe

> Wave επειδή έχουμε παρίπου τις ίδιες ημερομηνίες την αίτηση και έχουμε παραλάβει το router, μπορείς να μου πείς αν έχεις κάνει αίτηση για ανενεργό ή ενεργό βρόγχο, γιατί μέχρι τώρα νόμιζα ότι έχει πρόβλημα το κέντρο που είμαι εγώ.


Για ενεργό έχω κάνει, ζήτησα και φορητότητα. Τηλεφωνικά ( η ίδιοι με πήραν τηλέφωνο ) μου είπαν πως περιμένουν τι φορητότητα από τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## lewton

Έχω rendez-vous!!!  :Yahooooo:

----------


## yuk

> Έχω rendez-vous!!!


Mέχρι τις 20/6 δεν είχες πει; Τι να κάνουν οι άνθρωποι, τρέχουν να σε προλάβουν...  :Razz: 

Άντε, καλή επιτυχία.  :One thumb up:

----------


## ToroLoco

> Έχω rendez-vous!!!


Αντε Lewton με το καλό. 

Για θύμησε μας πότε έκανες αίτηση  :Razz:

----------


## dimpard

> Έχω rendez-vous!!!


Εύχομαι να ενεργοποιηθείς χωρίς άλλες καθυστερήσεις.
Τα δικά σου posts και η απόφαση σου να κάνεις αίτηση στην Net One με παρακίνησαν να κάνω και εγώ την δική μου αίτηση.
Το ακούς Net One??? Μη καθυστερείς άλλο τον Lewton.

----------


## lewton

> Mέχρι τις 20/6 δεν είχες πει; Τι να κάνουν οι άνθρωποι, τρέχουν να σε προλάβουν... 
> 
> Άντε, καλή επιτυχία.


Ναι, είχα πει συγκεκριμένα ότι αν δε με καλέσουν μέχρι 20/06 θα ακυρώσω (αν και είχα αποφασίσει τελικά να ακυρώσω την ερχόμενη Δευτέρα).
Ελπίζω να είναι εντάξει ο βρόχος...

Ευχαριστώ yuk, ToroLoco, dimpard.  :Smile: 

ΥΓ. Αίτηση από 2 Μαΐου.

----------


## rdaniel

Μάλιστα ... εσύ κι εγώ δηλαδή, αίτηση με διαφορά μιας ημέρας. Εγώ όμως μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκα (επιτέλους!)  :Smile: 

Ποιος ξέρει, ίσως έρχονται σε εσένα οι τεχνικοί που μόλις έφυγαν από δω! Πάντως, ο ΟΤΕ έχει κάνει τις απίστευτες βλακείες, τα νούμερα που έδωσε για το βρόχο μου είναι ΠΑΛΙ λάθος, ψάχναμε στα τυφλά να τα βρούμε... 

Ελπίζω η ποιότητα του βρόχου να είναι καλή, η τηλεφωνία φάινεται να παίζει (εισερχόμενες από ΟΤΕ και εξερχόμενες μέχρι στιγμής ΟΚ), για το internet θα ξέρω άμα βάλωτο router πάνω στο δίκτυο.

Αρχικά το όργανο ελέγχου έδειξε να συγχρονίζει στα 6Mbps περίπου, έξω στο Box, αλλά μετά έδειξε ότι έπιασε τα 10Mbps, που θα έπρεπε δηλαδή, μιας και είμαι κάπου 1924 μέτρα από το Α/Κ. Να δούμε τι θα κάνει και μέσα στο σπίτι  :Cool:

----------


## mich83

Εγώ τους είπα εχθές ότι πρέπει να με συνδέσουνε μέχρι αύριο (ο βρόχος είναι έτοιμος από τη Πέμπτη) διότι τη Παρασκευή φευγώ και θα γυρίσω στα μέσα της άλλης βδομάδας και τότε θα ξεφεύγαμε πολύ. Είμαι ήδη στις 20 εργάσιμες και πρέπει να ακυρώσω και τη βιβόντι για να μη πληρώσω κερατιάτικα. Χθες λοιπόν η κοπέλα μου είπε ότι θα με παίρναν τηλέφωνο οι τεχνικοί. Δε με πήρανε. Ξαναπήρα σήμερα το πρωί και ένα παληκάρι μου είπε οτι δε με βλέπει στο πρόχειρο πρόγραμμα που τους έχουν δώσει και το ξανασημείωσε ως επείγον για να με καλέσουνε. Πριν κανά μισάωρο ξαναπήρα τηλ καθότι κανείς δε με είχε καλέσει και μου είπαν ότι είμαι στη λίστα για σήμερα και πως λόγω φόρτου εργασίας οι τεχνικοί δουλεύουν μέχρι τις 8 αντί για τις 6 οπότε να περιμένω. Από τη μία χάρηκα που είμαι στο πρόγραμμα για σήμερα αλλά από την άλλη ενοχλήθηκα λίγο που έπρεπε να τρέξω άρον άρον να έρθω σπίτι. Είχα επανειλλημένως ζητήσει να με ειδοποιήσουν μία μέρα πριν. Τελοσπάντως αυτό είναι το λιγότερο. Αν όντως έρθουν σήμερα θα είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## NeK

> Έχω rendez-vous!!!


Και εγώ!  :One thumb up: 

Την Παρασκευή έρχονται οι τεχνικοί.

----------


## lewton

> Και εγώ! 
> 
> Την Παρασκευή έρχονται οι τεχνικοί.


Σε εμένα 10-1. Σε εσένα τι ώρα;
Μάλλον το ίδιο συνεργείο θα περάσει και από τους δυο μας.

----------


## mich83

Εμένα πάντως δεν έχουν έρθει ακόμη και προφανώς δε θα έρθουν σήμερα. Και φυσικά κανένα τηλέφωνο για να ενημερώσουν. Εγώ σα μ****** όμως τσακίστηκα να έρθω σπίτι. + το ότι το 13860 είναι down..

----------


## akaloith

*Sorry αυτη τη στιγμη καιγομαστε. Θα επικοινωνησουμε μαζι σας το συντομοτερο δυνατον*

μπουρλωωωωωωωωωωτο

----------


## rdaniel

> Πριν κανά μισάωρο ξαναπήρα τηλ καθότι κανείς δε με είχε καλέσει και μου είπαν ότι είμαι στη λίστα για σήμερα και πως λόγω φόρτου εργασίας οι τεχνικοί δουλεύουν μέχρι τις 8 αντί για τις 6 οπότε να περιμένω. Από τη μία χάρηκα που είμαι στο πρόγραμμα για σήμερα αλλά από την άλλη ενοχλήθηκα λίγο που έπρεπε να τρέξω άρον άρον να έρθω σπίτι. Είχα επανειλλημένως ζητήσει να με ειδοποιήσουν μία μέρα πριν. Τελοσπάντως αυτό είναι το λιγότερο. Αν όντως έρθουν σήμερα θα είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.


Κρίμμα που δεν ενεργοποιήθηκες σήμερα, ελπίζω να μην φταίει η αργοπορία (και) σε εμένα. Ας όψονται οι βλακείες με την σηματοδότηση του ΟΤΕ!  :Thumb down: 




> Και εγώ! 
> 
> Την Παρασκευή έρχονται οι τεχνικοί.





> Σε εμένα 10-1. Σε εσένα τι ώρα;
> Μάλλον το ίδιο συνεργείο θα περάσει και από τους δυο μας.


Άντε με το καλό και στη δική σας ενεργοποιηση  :Smile:

----------


## akaloith

παιδια μη βιαζεστε να ενεργοποιηθειτε.
ας καταλαγιασει η φωτια στο χαλανδρι και μετα ενεργοποιηστε.

----------


## mich83

Τι σχέση η φωτιά στο Χαλάνδρι με το ότι εμένα π.χ. μου είχαν πει οι τεχνικοί ότι θα έρθουν σήμερα και δεν ήρθανε; Και μάλιστα χωρίς καμία ενημέρωση;

----------


## akaloith

θα ηθελες να εχεις ενεργοποιηθει και να μη μπορουσες να παρεις σταθερα τηλεφωνα τωρα? και να μη μπορουν να σε παρουν?
οκ παω πασο

----------


## mich83

> θα ηθελες να εχεις ενεργοποιηθει και να μη μπορουσες να παρεις σταθερα τηλεφωνα τωρα? και να μη μπορουν να σε παρουν?
> οκ παω πασο


Μα σου ξαναλέω αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει σε καμία περίπτωση με την ασυνέπεια τους. 


Και btw θα είχα τη δυνατότητα διότι έχω κάνει αίτηση για ανενεργό..

----------


## mich83

Πριν λίγο ενεργοποιήθηκα. Λεπτομέρειες στο κλαμπ των ενεργοποιημένων  :Razz: 

Αίτηση 23/5 

Ενεργοποίηση 21/6

----------


## A_gamer

> Πριν λίγο ενεργοποιήθηκα. Λεπτομέρειες στο κλαμπ των ενεργοποιημένων 
> 
> Αίτηση 23/5 
> 
> Ενεργοποίηση 21/6


 :One thumb up:  :Worthy:

----------


## dimpard

> Πριν λίγο ενεργοποιήθηκα. Λεπτομέρειες στο κλαμπ των ενεργοποιημένων 
> 
> Αίτηση 23/5 
> 
> Ενεργοποίηση 21/6


Σχεδόν 1 μήνα για ανενεργό, ή κάνω λάθος?

----------


## babyboy

Καπου τοσο κανουν, ετσι μου ειπαν απο το cc για εμενα, περιμενω ενεργοποιηση αρχες Ιουλιου

----------


## BaGeR

> Σχεδόν 1 μήνα για ανενεργό, ή κάνω λάθος?


 
Δεν είναι έτσι ακριβώς.
Αίτηση 15/5 για ανενεργό χωρίς φορητότητα, λόγω μπλεξίματος με την γραμμή που είχα στον ΟΤΕ(ας είναι καλά η ΟΝ), και ακόμα και σήμερα είναι "Πρός κατασκευή" όπως βλέπουν στο σύστημα τους..

Η αίτηση μου απο την νετ1 στον ΟΤΕ πήγε στις 17/5.

----------


## dimpard

> Δεν είναι έτσι ακριβώς.
> Αίτηση 15/5 για ανενεργό χωρίς φορητότητα, λόγω μπλεξίματος με την γραμμή που είχα στον ΟΤΕ(ας είναι καλά η ΟΝ), και ακόμα και σήμερα είναι "Πρός κατασκευή" όπως βλέπουν στο σύστημα τους..
> 
> Η αίτηση μου απο την νετ1 στον ΟΤΕ πήγε στις 17/5.


Δεν μιλούσα γενικά. Αναφερόμουνα αποκλειστικά στην περίπτωση του mich83.
Κάθε αίτηση τελικά έχει την ... δική της ιστορία και πέραν κάποιων επιλογών, που κάνει ο καθένας, χρειάζεται και αρκετή τύχη.

Στην δική μου περίπτωση είχα ISDN, λογαριασμό ΟΤΕ & ADSL στο όνομα της γυναίκας μου, συνδρομή στη Forthnet στο όνομά μου και φορητότητα στο νούμερο του ΟΤΕ από τον Οκτώβρη. 

Πίστεψα ότι δεν θα κατάφερνα να ενεργοποιηθώ *ποτέ*, γι' αυτό πήρα μια νέα γραμμή από ΟΤΕ και στην συνέχεια έκανα αίτηση στην Net One.

----------


## Mars_Man

Στις 8/6 έκανα και εγώ αίτηση και 14/6 κατατέθηκε στον ΟΤΕ. Περιμένω τον εξοπλισμό και τελικά την ενεργοποίηση(13-15 εργάσιμες μου είπαν). Ζήτησα ανενεργό βρόγχο.

----------


## dio_

Μετα την 3μηνη ταλαιπωρια μου με τη Βινοντι, στις 6/6 εκανα πληρη αιτηση στη Νετονε. Σημερα με πηραν τηλφωνο απο τη Νετονε για τους ξαναστειλω με φαχ την αιτηση. Ο αρμοδιος μου  ειπε οτι σε 5 εργασιμες θα εχω τελειωσει με τον Οτε, οποτε την μεθεπομενη εβδομαδα θα ερθει ο κουριερ με το μοντεμ και λιγες μερες μετα θα εχω συνδεθει. πληρως στη Νετονε. 

ΥΓ: Ανηκω στον κομβο Αλεξανδρας και συνδεση θα γινει σε ενεργο βροχο

----------


## amateur361

αύριο έχω ραντεβού με τους τεχνικούς,
 για σύνδεση νέας γραμμής και οικιακή σύνδεση πλήρη βρόχου ,με αίτηση που μεταβιβάστηκε στον οτε στις 10/06, και θεωρώ αξιόπιστο και συνεπές τo χρονικό περιθώριο  :One thumb up:

----------


## vagskarm

> Μετα την 3μηνη ταλαιπωρια μου με τη Βινοντι, στις 6/6 εκανα πληρη αιτηση στη Νετονε. Σημερα με πηραν τηλφωνο απο τη Νετονε για τους ξαναστειλω με φαχ την αιτηση. Ο αρμοδιος μου  ειπε οτι σε 5 εργασιμες θα εχω τελειωσει με τον Οτε, οποτε την μεθεπομενη εβδομαδα θα ερθει ο κουριερ με το μοντεμ και λιγες μερες μετα θα εχω συνδεθει. πληρως στη Νετονε. 
> 
> ΥΓ: Ανηκω στον κομβο Αλεξανδρας και συνδεση θα γινει σε ενεργο βροχο


Γείτονα (κι εγώ Αλεξάνδρας πέφτω) κι εγώ με ενεργό έκανα 17 νομίζω εργάσιμες. Χωρίς internet ελάχιστο, χωρίς τηλέφωνο περίπου 12-15 ώρες. Με το καλό.

----------


## mich83

> αύριο έχω ραντεβού με τους τεχνικούς,
>  για σύνδεση νέας γραμμής και οικιακή σύνδεση πλήρη βρόχου ,με αίτηση που μεταβιβάστηκε στον οτε στις 10/06, και θεωρώ αξιόπιστο και συνεπές τo χρονικό περιθώριο


Έιναι κανάς συγγενής σου βασικός μέτοχος στη ΝΕΤ1 ?  :Razz:

----------


## amateur361

> Έιναι κανάς συγγενής σου βασικός μέτοχος στη ΝΕΤ1 ?


XAXAXX  :ROFL:  ΌΧΙ δεν έχω κανένα , :ROFL: τo καλο όμως πρέπει να λέγεται όπως και τo κακό

και οποιος αμφιβάλλει μπορώ να βγάλω φωτό, και να την επισυνάψω με τις ημερομηνίες  αίτησης ,και λοιπά, καθώς και το
τo modem μου αύριο

----------


## aitos

14/5/07 == αίτηση στα γραφεια νετονε 

  15/5/07 == αποστολή στο οτε 

   22/6/2007  .........η κομωδία του ποιος φταίει συναχίζεται ......................


   αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι ...εγώ φταίω     :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## No-Name

Τι ενημέρωση έχεις από το πάροχο για την πορεία του αιτήματος?Σε ποιο Α/Κ ανήκεις?

----------


## androul

Αίτηση για ανενεργό στη Νετ1 (με φαξ): 16/5/07
μεταβίβαση στον ΟΤΕ: 21/5/07

*Σήμερα 22/06/07:προς κατασκευή απο τον ΟΤΕ*
Πόσο καιρό θα τη "κατασκευάζει" ακόμα αυτός ο κύριος ΟΤΕ;;;

Εγώ απλά πρέπει να περιμένω τον ΟΤΕ να με λυπηθεί, ή μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα; 

(DSLAM:Δάφνης)

----------


## aitos

> Τι ενημέρωση έχεις από το πάροχο για την πορεία του αιτήματος?Σε ποιο Α/Κ ανήκεις?


φιλτατε noname  ανηκω στο κεντρο του γηροκομείου . η ενημερωση εν περιλήψη είναι : 

  νετονε == είσαστε ακόμη υπό κατασκευή , είχαμε πιθανή ημερομηνία 13/6
  οτε     == 25/5 δεν δέχτηκε η εταιρία σας την ενεργοποίηση λόγω αδυναμίας του δικτύου της,
                 την 11/6 δεν ξέρουμε γιατί δεν παραδόθηκε ο βρόχός , σε μία-δύο μέρες 
                 θα είναι εντάξει 
  νετονε ==  κάτι ψέλισε για την 25/5 το οποίο δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω , επιμένει όμως ότι 
                η νέα ημερομηνία ήταν 13/6 και όχι 11/6 
  οτε    = = δεν ξέρουμε τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει αλλά δεν μπορούμε να ορίσουμε νέα 
                 ημερομηνία 
  νετονε == η αρχική ημερομηνία ήταν 4 /6 έχουμε και άλλες καθυστερήσεις , στέλνουμε  
                 κάθε μέρα τηλέφωνα στον οτε , δεν έχουμε νέα ημερομηνία 

   αν βγάλεις άκρη φίλε..... :Thinking:   προσωπικά πιστεύω πλέον ότι δεν θα ενεργοποιηθώ ποτε για κάποιο λόγο που μόνο η νετονε και ο οτε ξέρουν

----------


## aitos

> Αίτηση για ανενεργό στη Νετ1 (με φαξ): 16/5/07
> μεταβίβαση στον ΟΤΕ: 21/5/07
> 
> *Σήμερα 22/06/07:προς κατασκευή απο τον ΟΤΕ*
> Πόσο καιρό θα τη "κατασκευάζει" ακόμα αυτός ο κύριος ΟΤΕ;;;
> 
> Εγώ απλά πρέπει να περιμένω τον ΟΤΕ να με λυπηθεί, ή μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα; 
> 
> (DSLAM:Δάφνης)



  φίλε  androul χαίρομαι που υπάρχει έστω και ένας άλλος σαν εμένα ...νόμιζα πως είμουνα μοναδική περίπτωση ( πιθανότατα υπάρχουν και άλλοι οι οποίοι δεν ξέρουν το adslgr forum )

  εγώ προσωπικά έστειλα δύο καταγγελίες στην ΕΕΤ ...στείλε και εσύ μπας και κουνηθεί κανείς

----------


## akaloith

εγω τουλαχιστον αφου βρηκα καποιον υπευθυνο στον οτε μπορεσαν να ξεκουνηθουν και να ερθουν την επομενη μερα.
Απο τον οτε νεας σμυρνης που πηγα και ρωτησα τον υπευθυνο τεχνικων καταλαβα οτι απλα δεν εχουν χρονο και αφηνουν τους ανενεργους βροχους και ας τρωει προστιμα ο οτε.
Συγκεικριμενα εμενα ο τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ που ηρθε ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ Νεας Σμυρνης
Αμα περιμενα τον ΟΤΕ της περιοχης μου ακομα ασυνδετος θα μουν, ο υπευθυνος των τεχνικων ηταν απολυτος: "Δεν μπορουμε να αφησουμε τους συνδρομητες του ΟΤΕ και να τρεχουμε απο δω και απο κει να συνδεουμε ανενεργους βροχους παροχων"

----------


## androul

> εγω τουλαχιστον αφου βρηκα καποιον υπευθυνο στον οτε μπορεσαν να ξεκουνηθουν και να ερθουν την επομενη μερα.
> Απο τον οτε νεας σμυρνης που πηγα και ρωτησα τον υπευθυνο τεχνικων καταλαβα οτι απλα δεν εχουν χρονο και αφηνουν τους ανενεργους βροχους και ας τρωει προστιμα ο οτε.
> Συγκεικριμενα εμενα ο τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ που ηρθε ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ Νεας Σμυρνης
> Αμα περιμενα τον ΟΤΕ της περιοχης μου ακομα ασυνδετος θα μουν, ο υπευθυνος των τεχνικων ηταν απολυτος: "Δεν μπορουμε να αφησουμε τους συνδρομητες του ΟΤΕ και να τρεχουμε απο δω και απο κει να συνδεουμε ανενεργους βροχους παροχων"


Έστειλα την καταγγελία προς την ΕΕΤΤ :RTFM: . Δεν πρόκειται να παρακαλέσω κανένα υπάλληλο στον ΟΤΕ. Το έχω κόψει εδώ και χρόνια... Μιλάω μόνο με την εταιρία που μου παρέχει την υπηρεσία και την ΕΕΤΤ. Κανέναν άλλον!

----------


## lewton

Δεν ενεργοποιήθηκα!
Τα παιδιά που ήρθαν (όχι της Net One, αλλά άλλης εταιρίας που συνεργάζεται με αυτούς) έψαξαν όλα τα νεκρά ζεύγη στον κατανεμητή μου αλλά δε βρήκαν το επιθυμητό σήμα.

Μάλιστα μου είπαν ότι βλέπουν την απόστασή από το κέντρο στα 1600μ, ενώ ο τεχνικός της Net One από το τηλέφωνο έλεγε ότι βλέπει την απόσταση της γραμμής που τους έχει παραδώσει ο πΟΤΕ στα 1200μ.  Οπότε μπορούμε να πούμε ότι οι πΟΤΕδες παρέδωσαν το καλώδιό μου σε κάποια πολυκατοικία που απέχει γύρω στα 400μ από εμένα. Μέσα έπεσαν  :ROFL: 

Το άλλο το αστείο που μου είπαν είναι ότι στη γραμμή της Vivodi που ήδη έχω άκουσαν βραχυκύκλωμα, και για αυτό προφανώς η γραμμή έχει attainable rate 9700 Kbps ενώ έχει μήκος μόλις 1600μ. 

Και το απίστευτο είναι ότι το έχω πάρει με πολύ αστεία διάθεση και δεν έχω εκνευριστεί.  :Razz: 
Θα προσπαθήσω να μιλήσω με τη Vivodi (ευτυχώς έχω μέσο, γιατί αν έπαιρνα το 13880...) για να δούμε αν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι για το βραχυκύκλωμα.

----------


## yuk

Να δω μετά από αυτά αν θα ξαναβρείς το κουράγιο να γράψεις για FΤTH...  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 
Μήπως έχεις κανέναν συγγενή στη γειτονιά και κονόμησε τσάμπα έτοιμο βρόχο;  :ROFL: 

Χωρίς πλάκα, περαστικά και υπομονή...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## apok

> Δεν ενεργοποιήθηκα!
> Τα παιδιά που ήρθαν (όχι της Net One, αλλά άλλης εταιρίας που συνεργάζεται με αυτούς) έψαξαν όλα τα νεκρά ζεύγη στον κατανεμητή μου αλλά δε βρήκαν το επιθυμητό σήμα.
> 
> Μάλιστα μου είπαν ότι βλέπουν την απόστασή από το κέντρο στα 1600μ, ενώ ο τεχνικός της Net One από το τηλέφωνο έλεγε ότι βλέπει την απόσταση της γραμμής που τους έχει παραδώσει ο πΟΤΕ στα 1200μ.  Οπότε μπορούμε να πούμε ότι οι πΟΤΕδες παρέδωσαν το καλώδιό μου σε κάποια πολυκατοικία που απέχει γύρω στα 400μ από εμένα. Μέσα έπεσαν


3 άτομο ( μαζί με εμένα και τον Νεκτάριο ) στο ίδιο ΑΚ ( Αλυσίδας ) μέσα σε 1 μέρα.

Και στους 3 τα ίδια..

Μπας και να ζωστουμε με εκρηκτικά και να πάμε απο την Αλυσίδα μια βόλτα;;;;

----------


## lewton

> 3 άτομο ( μαζί με εμένα και τον Νεκτάριο ) στο ίδιο ΑΚ ( Αλυσίδας ) μέσα σε 1 μέρα.
> 
> Και στους 3 τα ίδια..
> 
> Μπας και να ζωστουμε με εκρηκτικά και να πάμε απο την Αλυσίδα μια βόλτα;;;;


Ο πΟΤΕ Αλυσίδας σαμποτάρει τα στελέχη του adslgr.com!  :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy: 


Εγώ το έχω πάρει εντελώς στην πλάκα! Μου άρεσε που βρήκαν οι τεχνικοί της Net One το βραχυκύκλωμα στη γραμμή της Vivodi.  :Razz:

----------


## apok

> Ο πΟΤΕ Αλυσίδας σαμποτάρει τα στελέχη του adslgr.com!   
> 
> 
> Εγώ το έχω πάρει εντελώς στην πλάκα! Μου άρεσε που βρήκαν οι τεχνικοί της Net One το βραχυκύκλωμα στη γραμμή της Vivodi.


Εσυ έχεις τουλαχιστον μια γραμμή να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου!!

Εγώ και ο Νεκ που ουτε τηλέφωνο δεν έχουμε δεν μπορούμε να το παρουμε στην πλάκα  :Razz:

----------


## lewton

> Εσυ έχεις τουλαχιστον μια γραμμή να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου!!
> 
> Εγώ και ο Νεκ που ουτε τηλέφωνο δεν έχουμε δεν μπορούμε να το παρουμε στην πλάκα


Σωστός συγνώμη.  :Embarassed:

----------


## No-Name

Περίεργο διότι ο ΟΤΕ Αλύσίδας σε φίλο με HOL(αυτόν με τη καμμένη πόρτα ) τα έκανε όλα τάχιστα, θυμάμαι lewton είχες κάνει και θετικό σχόλιο για τους τεχνικούς της περιοχής.

Αpok εσένα τι πρόβλημα βρέθηκε και δεν έχεις ενεργοποιηθεί?

----------


## lewton

> Περίεργο διότι ο ΟΤΕ Αλύσίδας σε φίλο με HOL(αυτόν με τη καμμένη πόρτα ) τα έκανε όλα τάχιστα, θυμάμαι lewton είχες κάνει και θετικό σχόλιο για τους τεχνικούς της περιοχής.
> 
> Αpok εσένα τι πρόβλημα βρέθηκε και δεν έχεις ενεργοποιηθεί?


Όντως είχα κάνει θετικά σχόλια, γιατί και τη shared μου το 2004, και τη full μου σε ανενεργό το 2006 τις παρέδωσαν μέσα σε ένα ημερολογιακό μήνα.
Για αυτή τη full (πάλι σε ανενεργό) έκαναν 1,5+ μήνα, και την έδωσαν και αλλού για αλλού.  :Drunk:   :Drunk:

----------


## No-Name

Πάντως κάποιο χαρτάκι δεν βρήκες έτσι???
Αν και δεν νομίζω ότι αν ύπήρχε θα σου ξέφευγε...πλέον έχουμε γίνει γάτοι σε αυτά :Razz:

----------


## lewton

> Πάντως κάποιο χαρτάκι δεν βρήκες έτσι???
> Αν και δεν νομίζω ότι αν ύπήρχε θα σου ξέφευγε...πλέον έχουμε γίνει γάτοι σε αυτά


Ναι, χαρτάκι πουθενά, αλλά τα παιδιά μου είπαν ότι πλέον τα χαρτάκια είναι ξεπερασμένα.
Απλά έχουν το νούμερο του άκρου που μου έχει δωθεί.

----------


## aitos

> Πάντως κάποιο χαρτάκι δεν βρήκες έτσι???
> Αν και δεν νομίζω ότι αν ύπήρχε θα σου ξέφευγε...πλέον έχουμε γίνει γάτοι σε αυτά


χμμμ  εμένα  παίδες με κυνήγησε ο διαχειριστής της πολυκατοικίας με την φράση ...."" ρεεεεε τι κάνεις εκεί ????????""'  σε πολύ έντονο ύφος , όταν με αντιλήφθηκε ( μετά από καταγγελία γείτονα )  ότι μπαίνω - βγαίνω 2 - 3 φορές στον κατανεμητή  :Smile: 


   ΗΘΙΚΟ ΔΙΔΑΓΜΑ .....""οι καταγγελίς του γείτονα έχουν άμεσο αποτέλεσμα σε σχέση με τις καταγγελίες στην εετ "". απόδειξη ότι και .......... ο βρόχος του lewton έχει πάει στον γείτονα .......... :ROFL:   :ROFL:  


   ( παρεπιμπτόντως φίλε noname δεν μου είπες τι μαντεύεις από το ....ιατρικό ιστορικό μου ανωτέρω  :Smile:

----------


## No-Name

> χμμμ εμένα παίδες με κυνήγησε ο διαχειριστής της πολυκατοικίας με την φράση ...."" ρεεεεε τι κάνεις εκεί ????????""' σε πολύ έντονο ύφος , όταν με αντιλήφθηκε ( μετά από καταγγελία γείτονα ) ότι μπαίνω - βγαίνω 2 - 3 φορές στον κατανεμητή 
> 
> 
> ΗΘΙΚΟ ΔΙΔΑΓΜΑ .....""οι καταγγελίς του γείτονα έχουν άμεσο αποτέλεσμα σε σχέση με τις καταγγελίες στην εετ "". απόδειξη ότι και .......... ο βρόχος του lewton έχει πάει στον γείτονα ..........  
> 
> 
> ( παρεπιμπτόντως φίλε noname δεν μου είπες τι μαντεύεις από το ....ιατρικό ιστορικό μου ανωτέρω


ότι τα έχουν κάνει ..... εσύ επέμενε στην νετ1 και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις ίσως κάποια μέρα τα βρεί με τον ΟΤΕ :Wink: 

Lewton μπα ακόμα χαρτάκια βάζουν τουλάχιστον πριν 7-8 μέρες που έγινε ενεργοποιηση σε ένα γνωστο με ΟΝ Στο Κορυδαλλό

----------


## NeK

> Μάλιστα ... εσύ κι εγώ δηλαδή, αίτηση με διαφορά μιας ημέρας. Εγώ όμως μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκα (επιτέλους!) 
> 
> Ποιος ξέρει, ίσως έρχονται σε εσένα οι τεχνικοί που μόλις έφυγαν από δω! Πάντως, ο ΟΤΕ έχει κάνει τις απίστευτες βλακείες, τα νούμερα που έδωσε για το βρόχο μου είναι ΠΑΛΙ λάθος, ψάχναμε στα τυφλά να τα βρούμε... 
> 
> Ελπίζω η ποιότητα του βρόχου να είναι καλή, η τηλεφωνία φάινεται να παίζει (εισερχόμενες από ΟΤΕ και εξερχόμενες μέχρι στιγμής ΟΚ), για το internet θα ξέρω άμα βάλωτο router πάνω στο δίκτυο.
> 
> Αρχικά το όργανο ελέγχου έδειξε να συγχρονίζει στα 6Mbps περίπου, έξω στο Box, αλλά μετά έδειξε ότι έπιασε τα 10Mbps, που θα έπρεπε δηλαδή, μιας και είμαι κάπου 1924 μέτρα από το Α/Κ. Να δούμε τι θα κάνει και μέσα στο σπίτι


Επειδή βλέπω ότι σου παρέδωσαν και εσένα την γραμμή σου σε λάθος box και τελικά το διόρθωσαν και σε ενεργοποίησαν, μπορείς να μας δώσεις το ιστορικό έτσι ώστε να δούμε και εμείς οι 3 (Apok, Lewton και εγώ) πότε μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε να μας το φτιάξει, που έτυχε και στους τρεις μας να παραδώσει ο ΟΤΕ σε λάθος box;

----------


## apok

> Περίεργο διότι ο ΟΤΕ Αλύσίδας σε φίλο με HOL(αυτόν με τη καμμένη πόρτα ) τα έκανε όλα τάχιστα, θυμάμαι lewton είχες κάνει και θετικό σχόλιο για τους τεχνικούς της περιοχής.
> 
> Αpok εσένα τι πρόβλημα βρέθηκε και δεν έχεις ενεργοποιηθεί?


Δεν το ειπα;;

( χχμμ.. αλλου το ειπα. σωστά )

Απλά.. τα παλουκάρια του ΟΤΕ έδωσαν σαν όριο μια γραμμή στην οποία...*υπάρχει ήδη adsl*και ανήκει σε άλλο διαμέρισμα της πολυκατοικίας μου.
Ψάχνωντας ολα τα ελεύθερα ζεύγη στον κατανεμητή, *δεν βρήκαμε* κάποια γραμμή από ΟΤΕ.

----------


## dio_

Διαβαζω τα μηνυματα των φιλων στο φορουμ της Νετ1 και αλλων εταιριων και διαπιστωνω οτι η κατασταση ειναι ακρως σουρεαλιστικη. Φανταστειτε ενα Γαλλο ή ενα Άγγλο να περιμενει τρεις μηνες να τον συνδεσουν!Να παιρνει τηλεφωνο καθε μερα στην εταιρια και να εισπραττει αγνοια! Ή το το καλυτερο να ψανχει τον κατανεμητη και το καφαο για να βρει αυτοκολλητα! Φοβερη η κατασταση!  Ειναι ακρως τραγελαφικη! Κουραγιο σε ολους και υπομονη.

----------


## johnp2007

Έκανα αίτηση στην netone την περασμένη εβδομάδα…
Μου είπαν ότι σε 13 εργάσιμες περίπου θα είμαι online…
Για να δούμε…. :-)

----------


## akaloith

*Μπορουν να γραψουν αυτοι που εχουν καθυστερησεις σημαντικες αν εχουν κανει αιτηση για ενεργο η ανενεργο βροχο?
Εγω πχ ειχα κανει για ανενεργο και γενικοτερα εχω βγαλει το συμπερασμα πως πηγαμε στον ανενεργο μετα απο προτροπη της Netone για πιο γρηγορη ενεργοποιηση και αντιθετως καθυστερησαμε κιολας*

----------


## androul

> *Μπορουν να γραψουν αυτοι που εχουν καθυστερησεις σημαντικες αν εχουν κανει αιτηση για ενεργο η ανενεργο βροχο?
> Εγω πχ ειχα κανει για ανενεργο και γενικοτερα εχω βγαλει το συμπερασμα πως πηγαμε στον ανενεργο μετα απο προτροπη της Netone για πιο γρηγορη ενεργοποιηση και αντιθετως καθυστερησαμε κιολας*


Για ανενεργό έκανα αίτηση και είμαι "ανενεργός" για πάνω από ένα μήνα. Με κατασκευάζει ο ΟΤΕ με τα χεράκια του!

----------


## valen01

Αντε βρε χεριοποιήτος θα είναι ο βρόχος σου !!!!!!!!!!! Ποιός τη χάρη σου . 

Εγώ πάλι έκανα αίτηση για ενεργό βρόχο. Πάντως παιδιά στην περιοχή μου οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως οι Οτετζήδες δουλέυουν πολύ σκλήρα. Τρέχουν συνεχώς και γενικώς έχουν πάρει ...... φωτιά. ( Hint : μένω στην περιοχή του Χαλανδρίου οπότε θα καταλάβετε μάλλον ύφος των παραπάνω αν συνδοιάσετε και την επικαιρότητα )

----------


## BaGeR

Και εγώ για ανενεργό απο 16/5 αίτημα στον ΟΤΕ και ακόμα είναι "πρός κατασκευή".
Και το καλό είναι οτι η νετ1 μου λέει οτι δεν μπορεί να κάνει τπτ.
Τότε ποιος σκατά μπορεί μου λέτε?
Αισθάνομαι εντελώς ξεκρέμαστος απο την μεριά τις Netονε...κρίμα.
Έχω φτάσει να βάζω "βίσμα" γνωστό ενός γνωστού που είναι στον ΟΤΕ σε άσχετο κατάστημα με τις Ν.Ιωνίας που ανήκω, μπάς και μπορεί να σπρώξει λίγο τα πράγματα.
Που φτάσαμε.
Και μετά σου λένε για 13 εργάσιμες παράδοση ανενεργού. ΧΑΧΑ!  :ROFL:

----------


## rdaniel

> Lewton μπα ακόμα χαρτάκια βάζουν τουλάχιστον πριν 7-8 μέρες που έγινε ενεργοποιηση σε ένα γνωστο με ΟΝ Στο Κορυδαλλό


Όχι, επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ, χαρτάκι δεν υπήρχε ούτε στην δική μου περίπτωση. Μόνο το box/όριο όπου έπεφτε ο βρόχος είχε δωθεί σε μια φόρμα στους τεχνικούς της NetOne (υποτίθεται δηλαδή, γιατί αλλού γι' αλλού ήταν στην πραγματικότητα!)

----------


## rdaniel

> Και μετά σου λένε για 13 εργάσιμες παράδοση ανενεργού. ΧΑΧΑ!


Δυστυχώς φαίνεται να είναι γενικότερο το φαινόμενο την καθυστέρησης κατασκευής του βρόχου από τον ΟΤΕ (σε εμένα πήρε πάνω από 17 εργάσιμες). Και επιπλέον, ακόμη και όταν παραδίνεται ο βρόχος είναι συχνό το φαινόμενο (από ότι αποδεικνύεται καθημερινά) να δίνονται λάθος στοιχεία στους τεχνικούς που θα έρθουν για την σύνδεση, με αποτέλεσμα να ψάχνουν να βρουν άκρη...

Για να μην πω ότι και από την πλευρά της η NetOne, με τις καθυστερήσεις που δημιουργούνται και την σχετική έλλειψη δικών της τεχνικών, καταλήγει να καθυστερεί τα ραντεβού για τη σύνδεση. Και επιπλέον, δεν υπάρχει και πραγματικός έλεγχος ποιότητας του βρόχου από πλευράς ΟΤΕ, οπότε όταν έρχονατι οι τεχνικοί μπορεί να ανακαλύψεις ότι ο βρόχος είναι άχρηστος και πρέπει να δωθεί "βλάβη" στον ΟΤΕ για να διορθωθεί.

Εμένα χρειάστηκε να έρθουν 3 φορές για να με συνδέσουν. Βάλτε τώρα πόση ώρα έφαγαν κάθε φορά (μιάμιση την τελευταία, αν και για κάποιους άλλους χρειάστηκαν και πάνω από 4 ώρες  :Wink: ) και καταλαβαίνετε γιατί υπάρχουν καθυστερήσεις και εκνευρισμός.

Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να πέσει βαριά καμπάνα στον ΟΤΕ για το κατενάτσιο, αλλά και σε όλους όσους καθυστερούν αναίτια, και τα χρήματα μα περάσουν σε ΕΜΑΣ που ταλαιπωρούμαστε. Να μην πω δηλαδή ότι θα πρέπει να εξαναγκάζεται ο φταίχτης να ΜΗΝ έχει έσοδα από κάποιες LLU. Πώς οι τράπεζες έχουν ποινές "άτοκης δέμσευσης κεφαλαίων" στην Τραπεζα της Ελλάδος; .... Ε, κάτι παρόμοιο, ώστε να δημιουργείται απώλεια εσόδων για όποιον παρανομεί!

----------


## lewton

Νομίζω ότι τελικά αξίζει τον κόπο να παραγγέλνει κανείς μια γραμμή ΟΤΕ και στη συνέχεια να μετατρέπει αυτή σε full LLU.

----------


## NeK

> Όχι, επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ, χαρτάκι δεν υπήρχε ούτε στην δική μου περίπτωση. Μόνο το box/όριο όπου έπεφτε ο βρόχος είχε δωθεί σε μια φόρμα στους τεχνικούς της NetOne (υποτίθεται δηλαδή, γιατί αλλού γι' αλλού ήταν στην πραγματικότητα!)


Μετά από πόσες μέρες διορθώθηκε το λάθος και ενεργοποιήθηκες από την ημέρα που εντοπίστηκε ότι ήταν αλλού για αλλού;

----------


## vvvippperrr

ΔΕΝ, ενεργοποιηθηκα
ο 4ος σημερα, αν δε κανω λαθος... ειχα ραντεβου 10:00-13:00. ΑΚ Αλυσίδας.
Τα παιδια ηρθαν κανονικα, αλλα...
Υπαρχει βραχυκυκλωμα στον νεο βροχο και ο πΟΤΕ εχει δωσει λαθος γραμμη στην εταιρεια!!! (...)

----------


## lewton

> ΔΕΝ, ενεργοποιηθηκα
> ο 4ος σημερα, αν δε κανω λαθος... ειχα ραντεβου 10:00-13:00. ΑΚ Αλυσίδας.
> Τα παιδια ηρθαν κανονικα, αλλα...
> Υπαρχει βραχυκυκλωμα στον νεο βροχο και ο πΟΤΕ εχει δωσει λαθος γραμμη στην εταιρεια!!! (...)


*4 στα 4 στην Αλυσίδα!*  :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## kx5

Τι μπάχαλο είναι αυτό με την αλυσίδα?  :Razz: 

Με βλέπω να μένω στην 56αρα για πολύ ακόμα  :ROFL: 
Άραγε τώρα που έχουν κατατεθεί οι αιτήσεις για ανενεργό να γίνεται με κάποιο τρόπο να το γυρίσω σε ενεργό βρόχο? Μπας και τελειώσουμε πιο γρήγορα?

----------


## pajoee

Καλησπέρα και από μένα,

Έκανα αίτηση στις 5-6-07 (σε ενεργό βρόχο με κόψιμο ΟΤΕ και Forthnet ADSL). Χτες το πρωί κόπηκε το τηλέφωνο και το internet. Το μεσημέρι πήρα τηλέφωνο στην Netone για να μάθω αν είμαι έτοιμος (δεν μου είχε έρθει το modem - ούτε με είχε πάρει κάποιος τηλέφωνο). Η κοπελιά μου είπε ότι το σύστημα δείχνει οτι είμαι "υπο κατασκευή". Της άφησα τηλέφωνο να με καλέσει αν έχει κάποιο νεότερο.
Τελικά σήμερα το μεσημέρι ήρθε το courier (χωρίς καμιά προηγούμενη επικοινωνία) και άφησε το modem σπίτι. 
Θέλω να πιστέυω ότι συνδέοντάς το σε λίγο που θα πάω σπίτι θα δουλέψει  :Whistle: . Σήμερα είναι η 13η εργάσιμη από την αίτησή μου οπότε θεωρώ ότι είμαι από τους τυχερούς :One thumb up: . Μπράβο στην Netone για την γρήγορη δουλειά που κάνει. Θα προτιμούσα όμως να υπάρχει μια στοιχειώδης ενημέρωση (Είχα αφήσει σταθερό, κινητό και e-mail....) :Thinking: 

Φεύγω σιγά σιγά για τους ενεργοποιημένους
PS: Το ωραίο είναι ότι σήμερα έληγε η συνδρομή μου ADSL (είχα πάρει την περσινή προσφορά της 1ης Ιουνίου)

----------


## Sebu

Εγω σημερα κλεινω 15 μερες εργασιμες απο την ημερα της αιτησης και αν κρινω απο αυτα που τραβατε ολοι εσεις που ειστε και πριν απο μενα με βλεπω για τελη Ιουλη δλδ πανω απο 1 εργασιμο μηνα.

Και να φανταστει κανεις οτι εκανα αιτηση για ανενεργο ακριβως για να αποφυγω την ταλαιπωρια και να εχω γρηγορη ενεργοποιηση οπως ελεγε η ΝετΟνε.

Παντως αν δω οτι περναει το 1ο 10ημερο του Ιουλη και δεν εχω ακομα νεα και δω οτι τα 24 της 4νετ πανε καλα, δεν το εχω σε τιποτα να τους ακυρωσω και να παω στη 4νετ.
Η αλλη λυση ειναι η καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ αν δω οτι περνανε οι μαχιμες εργασιμες μερες (δλ 5 για να στειλουν στον ΟΤΕ+3 για να απαντησει ο ΟΤΕ+13 για να φτιαξει το βροχο αν απαντησει θετικα).Δλδ μαξ σε 21 εργασιμες θα πρεπει να εχω τηλεφωνημα για παραλαβη εξοπλισμου και ραντεβου τεχνικου για συνδεση εντος 5 εργασιμων το αργοτερο.

Αρα μεχρι την μεθεπομενη Δευτερα οταν και κλεινουν οι 21 εργασιμες.Μετα μια ωραια επιστολη στην ΕΕΤΤ οπως εχω κανει και στο παρελθον και ασε τους αλλους να τρεχουν με τις ζεστες.

Σοβαρες ιδιωτικες εταιρειες σου λεει μετα.Ευτυχως που δεν εχουμε σοβαρη καταναλωτικη συνειδηση οπως στην Αμερικη που εχουν δυνατες οργανωσεις και οχι καφενεια τυπου ΙΝΚΑ.Αλλιως κατι τετοιες εταιρειες θα "τρεχανε" σαν το Βεγγο και δεν θα χρειαζοντουσαν RUO και θεσμικοι μπαμπουλες τυπου ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## Astaroth7

> Καλησπέρα και από μένα,
> 
> Έκανα αίτηση στις 5-6-07 (σε ενεργό βρόχο με κόψιμο ΟΤΕ και Forthnet ADSL). Χτες το πρωί κόπηκε το τηλέφωνο και το internet. Το μεσημέρι πήρα τηλέφωνο στην Netone για να μάθω αν είμαι έτοιμος (δεν μου είχε έρθει το modem - ούτε με είχε πάρει κάποιος τηλέφωνο). Η κοπελιά μου είπε ότι το σύστημα δείχνει οτι είμαι "υπο κατασκευή". Της άφησα τηλέφωνο να με καλέσει αν έχει κάποιο νεότερο.
> Τελικά σήμερα το μεσημέρι ήρθε το courier (χωρίς καμιά προηγούμενη επικοινωνία) και άφησε το modem σπίτι. 
> Θέλω να πιστέυω ότι συνδέοντάς το σε λίγο που θα πάω σπίτι θα δουλέψει . Σήμερα είναι η 13η εργάσιμη από την αίτησή μου οπότε θεωρώ ότι είμαι από τους τυχερούς. Μπράβο στην Netone για την γρήγορη δουλειά που κάνει. Θα προτιμούσα όμως να υπάρχει μια στοιχειώδης ενημέρωση (Είχα αφήσει σταθερό, κινητό και e-mail....)
> 
> Φεύγω σιγά σιγά για τους ενεργοποιημένους
> PS: Το ωραίο είναι ότι σήμερα έληγε η συνδρομή μου ADSL (είχα πάρει την περσινή προσφορά της 1ης Ιουνίου)




Μια χαρά σου έκατσε! :One thumb up: 
Άντε με το καλό και καλές υπηρεσίες! :One thumb up:

----------


## vvvippperrr

Καποιοι υποτιμανε με *θρασος* τη νοημοσυνη μας…

----------


## pajoee

> Μια χαρά σου έκατσε!
> Άντε με το καλό και καλές υπηρεσίες!


Για να δούμε.... ας μην λέω μεγάλα λόγια..... .είναι και Παρασκευή σήμερα και δεν λέει να μείνω όλο το weekend χωρίς τηλέφωνο (και internet....)

----------


## rdaniel

> Μετά από πόσες μέρες διορθώθηκε το λάθος και ενεργοποιήθηκες από την ημέρα που εντοπίστηκε ότι ήταν αλλού για αλλού;


7/6 πρωτοήρθαν οι τεχνικοί της NetOne και διαπίστωσαν ότι δεν υπήρχε γραμμή ενεργή στο όριο που είχε δηλώσει ο ΟΤΕ. Εδώ καθυστέρησαν (κατά τη γνώμη μου) να το πιστοποιήσουν 100/% (οκ, μια μέρα μόνο) και δηλώθηκε βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ στις 11/6 (μεσολάβησε ΣΚ).

15/6 ξαναήρθαν για σύνδεση και βρήκαν την γραμμή αλλά σε άλλο box/όριο από εκεί όπου θα έπρεπε και χωρίς δυνατότητα να συνδεθώ! Ξαναδώθηκε βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ.

Μεσολάβησε πάλι ΣΚ και 20/6 που ξαναήρθαν οι τεχνικοί βρήκαν πάλι λάθος στοιχεία box/ορίου. Ο ΟΤΕ τους είχε αλλάξει το όριο, αλλά είχε κρατήσει το λάθος box (σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία του ΟΤΕ). Επειδή όμως ΟΥΤΕ εκεί υπήρχε γραμμή, ψάξανε όλα τα όρια στο δεύτερο (το σωστό...) box και αυτή τη φορά βρέθηκε η γραμμή της NetONe, πραγματικά αλλού για αλλού (τα στοιχεία τα έβλεπα κάθε φορά στο χαρτί που είχαν οι τεχνικοί από τον ΟΤΕ).

Οπότε, θα έλεγα ότι για κάθε βλάβη ο ΟΤΕ θέλει 2-3 εργάσιμες, με τη διαφορά ότι και να σου πει ότι φτιάχτηκε μην το δέσεις κόμπο!  :Wink:  Με αυτά και μ' εκείνα, πήρε 2 εβδομάδες σχεδόν (ημερολογιακά) από την πρώτη προσπάθεια σύνδεσης μέχρι να συνδεθώ!

----------


## akaloith

> *4 στα 4 στην Αλυσίδα!*


*"αλυσιδα* στη καρδια μου περασμενη
αλυσιδα μου τρελα ερωτευμενη
Να σε σπάσει πια κανένας δε μπορεί
*μ' εχεις δεσει για μια ολοκληρη ζωηηηηη (με τον ΟΤΕ)"*

Προφητικο το ασμα

Ρε παιδια που ειναι αυτη η αλυσιδα? Περιοχη ειναι αυτο? τι ειναι?

----------


## apok

> *"αλυσιδα* στη καρδια μου περασμενη
> αλυσιδα μου τρελα ερωτευμενη
> Να σε σπάσει πια κανένας δε μπορεί
> *μ' εχεις δεσει για μια ολοκληρη ζωηηηηη (με τον ΟΤΕ)"*
> 
> Προφητικο το ασμα
> 
> Ρε παιδια που ειναι αυτη η αλυσιδα? Περιοχη ειναι αυτο? τι ειναι?


Στα Α. Πατησια ειναι

----------


## lewton

> Στα Α. Πατησια ειναι


Καλύπτει και Κάτω Πατήσια.

----------


## akaloith

και γιατι δε το λενε Πατησια και το λενε αλυσιδα;

----------


## winzig

αμαν αδερφακι μου θεμα που βρηκαμε να ασχοληθοιυμε!
ξεκολλατε ρεεεε

----------


## akaloith

ε ακουω αλυσιδα, ακουω ΑΡΗΣ αντε να καταλαβω τι ειναι  :Smile: 
Anyway  :Smile:

----------


## winzig

κατανοητο.  :Wink:  το θεμα ειναι να μη χανουμε το δασος βλεποντας μονο ο δεντρο. εχω μεινει χωρις νετ εδω και 5 μηνες και αυτο με καιει. ελπιζω η νετ1 να με αποζημιωσει. κλεινω τα αυτια μου λοιπον και περιμενω. τα συμπερασματα στο τελος.

----------


## lewton

> και γιατι δε το λενε Πατησια και το λενε αλυσιδα;


Υπάρχει άλλο κέντρο Πατήσια. 
Γενικώς, η γεωγραφική περιοχή Πατήσια καλύπτεται από 5 Κέντρα:
-Άρης: ένα πολύ μικρό τμήμα των Κάτω Πατησίων (τα κάτω-κάτω Πατήσια  :Razz: ).
-Πατήσια: το ανατολικό τμήμα (επίσης καλύπτει και πολύ μεγάλο μέρος της Κυψέλης).
-Δαγκλής: το κυρίως τμήμα των Κάτω Πατησίων.
-Αλυσίδα: το τμήμα προς Γαλάτσι.
-Νέα Φιλαφέλφεια: το τμήμα προς Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια.

Διαβάστε το καλά γιατί αύριο θα το σβήσω και θα γράψετε διαγώνισμα.  :Razz:

----------


## nxenos

Δεν ξερω ρε παιδια,παντως εγω αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι πως 3 χρονια που ειχα adsl δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα.Τωρα με το που εκανα την κινηση για ανενεργο βροχο τωρα ξαφνικα παρουσιαστηκανε ολα!Μια τα καλωδια του σπιτιου,μια η γραμμη και αντε βγαλε ακρη!Και τελκα αρχιζω και πιστευω πως δεν φταιει η νετ1 γιαυτο.ΠΟιος μενει???ΟΕΟΕΟ??

----------


## Koumooo

ακουστε να γελάσετε... ξαναπαίρνω σηεμρα παρασκευη και μου λενε το ιδιο που μου ειπαν και την δευτερα και την τριτη"

"σημερα θα στειλουμε την αιτηση σας στον ΟΤΕ"
( να σημειώσω οτι εχω κανει την αιτηση στις 12/6 την περασμενη Δευτέρα

εκει τα παίρνω αρχιζω τις φωνες και αρχιαζουν τα μα μου ξερετε δεν εχει απσοταλει και να σας βαλω λιγο σε αναμονη να δω τι γινεται.,

οκ λεω

μετα απο 5 λεπτα μου λεει ξερετε δεν εχει φυγει γιατι εχουμε φορτο εργασιας.

εκει ερχισα τα μπινελικια

γιατι¨α

με δουλεουνε μου ειπανε ακριβως τα ιδια και πριν 4 και 3 ημερες

μου το ειπαν το ιδιο πριν πω οτι εχω ξαναπαρει == λενε συστηματικα ψεμματα και δεν ηταν "τυχαιο"

επισης τους ειπα οτι μου ειναι παγερα αδιαφορο αν εχουν φορτο εργασιας ( ασε που δεν μπορω να ακταλαβω τι φορτο εργασια ςμπορει ν αδημιουργει η προωθηση μιας αιοτηξσης..) και ΑΝ δεν εχουν προσωπικο 

Η να πάρουν

Η οτι παιρνει καποιος να κανει  να αρνουνται και ν αλενε οτι ξερετε δεν μπορουμνε να σας εξυπηρετησουμε


ερωτηση προς εσας που το εχετε ψαξει πιο πολυ¨σε πιο χρονικο διαστημα εχουν υποχρεωση να προωθησουν την αιτηση ??? μονο ο οτε εχει υποχρεωσεις?

επιση ςοπως τους το ειπα αν δευτερα πρωι δεν εχει απσοταλει θα ακυρωσω την αιτηση μου...

----------


## ronaldinio

Φόρτος εργασίας όντως υπάρχει.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση η αίτησή σου να είναι να φύγει από μέρα σε μέρα αλλά η τηλ. εξυπηρέτηση να μην είναι σε θέση να το γνωρίζει στο ακριβώς.

Πάντως η ειλικρίνεια είναι η καλύτερη τακτική και από τη στιγμή που τη διαλαλούν, θα έπρεπε να την προσφέρουν κιόλας...

Τ' ακούτε Νετουνιανοί;

----------


## Sebu

Νομιζω οτι με βαση το RUO 2007 πρεπει ο παροχος εντος 5 εργασιμων να αποστειλει την αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ.
Εσυ την εκανες 12/6 ημερα Τριτη (Δευτερα ειχε 11).Εστω οτι την εκανες αργα την Τρίτη και αρα θα επεξεργαζοταν την Τετάρτη.Ακομα και ετσι απο την Τετάρτη θα επρεπε μαξιμουμ να φυγει αυτη τη Τρίτη που μας περασε στις 19/6.

Σημερα ο μηνας εχει 22/6 αρα νομιμοποιεισαι να κανεις μια ωραια καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ με κοινοποιηση στην ΝετΟνε.Ακομα και αν μετα το σημερινο εστειλαν την αιτηση σου στον ΟΤΕ καθυστερημενα, τουλαχιστον θα τους ταρακουνησεις λιγο για να σπρωξουν το πραγμα στα επομενα βηματα.

----------


## akaloith

> Υπάρχει άλλο κέντρο Πατήσια. 
> Γενικώς, η γεωγραφική περιοχή Πατήσια καλύπτεται από 5 Κέντρα:
> -Άρης: ένα πολύ μικρό τμήμα των Κάτω Πατησίων (τα κάτω-κάτω Πατήσια ).
> -Πατήσια: το ανατολικό τμήμα (επίσης καλύπτει και πολύ μεγάλο μέρος της Κυψέλης).
> -Δαγκλής: το κυρίως τμήμα των Κάτω Πατησίων.
> -Αλυσίδα: το τμήμα προς Γαλάτσι.
> -Νέα Φιλαφέλφεια: το τμήμα προς Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια.
> 
> Διαβάστε το καλά γιατί αύριο θα το σβήσω και θα γράψετε διαγώνισμα.


αφοπλιστικα ακριβης οπως παντα! Κοιτα να δεις τα Πατησια!
Η αλυσιδα και ο άρης εχουν καθυστερησεις ή μονο η αλυσιδα?

----------


## Koumooo

> Νομιζω οτι με βαση το RUO 2007 πρεπει ο παροχος εντος 5 εργασιμων να αποστειλει την αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ.
> Εσυ την εκανες 12/6 ημερα Τριτη (Δευτερα ειχε 11).Εστω οτι την εκανες αργα την Τρίτη και αρα θα επεξεργαζοταν την Τετάρτη.Ακομα και ετσι απο την Τετάρτη θα επρεπε μαξιμουμ να φυγει αυτη τη Τρίτη που μας περασε στις 19/6.


Δευτέρα την έκανα, εψαξα και βρηκα το φαξ και το αποδεικτικο μαζι τα εχω ακομα. αυτοι μου ειπαν 12/6 και με μπερδεψαν χτές.

και μολις συνειδητοποιησα οτι σημερα ληγει η συνδρομη μου σε forthnet και να δω τι ανανεωση θα κάνω ( βλέπετε αυτοι δεν εχουν μικροτερη ανανεωση απο την τριμηνη..). Να πάρω καμια νετκαρτα....ισως?

----------


## SaTuRn

21/05 Αποστολή αίτησης στην Netone για ανενεργή γραμμή (δεύτερη γραμμή στο σπίτι) για Full llu.
  21/05 Αποστολή αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ.
  05/06 Παραλαβή modem.
  12/06 Με πήραν(!) από την Netone και με ενημέρωσαν λόγο προβλήματος με την φορητότητα από τον ΟΤΕ θα πάρει ακόμα 9 εργάσιμες και μου επιβεβαίωσαν μετά από ερώτηση μου ότι μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα θα είμαι σίγουρα οκ. 
  21/06 Μετά από τηλεφώνημα μου με ενημέρωσαν πως η γραμμή είναι ακόμα “προς κατασκευή”.

  Ελπίζω να είμαι εντάξει μέχρι τέλος του μήνα, όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά έχω στείλει αίτηση ακύρωσης στην vivodi για την άλλη γραμμή (λαλακία μου!) και δεν θέλω καθόλου να μείνω χωρίς Net.

----------


## Sebu

> Δευτέρα την έκανα, εψαξα και βρηκα το φαξ και το αποδεικτικο μαζι τα εχω ακομα. αυτοι μου ειπαν 12/6 και με μπερδεψαν χτές.
> 
> και μολις συνειδητοποιησα οτι σημερα ληγει η συνδρομη μου σε forthnet και να δω τι ανανεωση θα κάνω ( βλέπετε αυτοι δεν εχουν μικροτερη ανανεωση απο την τριμηνη..). Να πάρω καμια νετκαρτα....ισως?


Εξαρταται τι εχεις.

Εχεις γραμμη απο ΟΤΕ και παροχο τη 4νετ???Σε αυτη την περιπτωση μπορεις να γυρισεις σε αοριστου στη 4νετ και να πληρωνεις 21 στη 4νετ και 17 στον ΟΤΕ για τη γραμμη,ή να κοψεις τη 4νετ και να πληρωνεις μονο τον ΟΤΕ και να παρεις μια netcarta ή μια demo για μια βδομαδα απο τη 4νετ.

Αν τωρα εισαι σε πακετο εχεις προβλημα γιατι η γραμμη adsl δεν σου ανηκει επομενως αν διακοψεις με τη 4νετ μενεις χωρις adsl και δεν μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις ουτε νετκαρτα (καθως απαιτειται ενεργη γραμμη adsl απο τον ΟΤΕ).

Αν και νομιζω πως αν εισαι σε πακετο και ληξει και δεν παρεις αλλο η 4νετ σε γυριζει αοριστου.Καλυτερα ομως να σου πει καποιος που την εχει κανει με πακετο ή παρτους ενα τηλεφωνο εσυ (αν καταφερεις να πιασεις γραμμη).

----------


## aitos

http://www.geocities.com/techxoops/homelan.jpg


  καλησπερα συνοδυποροι  αιτημενοι  :Smile:    το παραπανω  link ειναι απο την γειτονα βουλγαρια , που δειχνει τιμες lan και τιμολογηση ( 2 λεβα = 1 euro ) 

  τωρα τι σχεση εχει με εμας ?....το εβαλα για παρηγορια και για να μην νομιζουν ο οποιοδηποτε παροχος - οτε κλπ  παρατετραχεμνος  , οτι προσφερει τιποτε αξιολογο ......και δυσαναλογα ακριβο μαλιστα , σε σχεση και με την χρονικη ταλαιπωρια  :Whistle: 


  ( λες να θιχτουν στο φιλοτιμο  και να ανταγωνιστουν την ....φτωχη βουλγαρια ??  :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

Mη το βλέπεις έτσι. Πόσα leva είναι ο μέσος μισθός? Από εκεί  να ξεκινήσεις  :Wink:  (Όχι πως εδώ  είναι φθηνά, αλλά πάντως είναι καλά σε σχέση με μόλις 2 χρόνια πριν)

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> http://www.geocities.com/techxoops/homelan.jpg
> 
> 
>   καλησπερα συνοδυποροι  αιτημενοι    το παραπανω  link ειναι απο την γειτονα βουλγαρια , που δειχνει τιμες lan και τιμολογηση ( 2 λεβα = 1 euro ) 
> 
>   τωρα τι σχεση εχει με εμας ?....το εβαλα για παρηγορια και για να μην νομιζουν ο οποιοδηποτε παροχος - οτε κλπ  παρατετραχεμνος  , οτι προσφερει τιποτε αξιολογο ......και δυσαναλογα ακριβο μαλιστα , σε σχεση και με την χρονικη ταλαιπωρια 
> 
> 
>   ( λες να θιχτουν στο φιλοτιμο  και να ανταγωνιστουν την ....φτωχη βουλγαρια ??


Βλέπεις όμως διαφορά σε International και εσωτερικό bandwidth  :Whistle:  . Η σύνδεση με το εξωτερικό κοστίζει . Και βέβαια παίζει ρόλο και υτό που λέει ο Νικαετός . Μία γραμμή 1024 στη Ρουμανία κόστιζε πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι περίπου 10 ευρώ . Δε θες όμως να μάθεις τον βασικό μισθό της Ρουμανίας  :Whistle:  . Σε μας ο βασικός μισθός είναι στα 590 ευρώ .


Και για να επνάλεθω ον-τόπικ , θεωρητικά πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθώ μέχρι την Παρασκευή  :Whistle:  , μιας και τότε συμπληρώνονται οι 13 εργάσιμες , αλλά δεν τρέφω φρούδες ελπίδες . Οτιδήποτε πριν τα μέσα Ιούλη θα ναι πολύ καλά .

----------


## evripidis

Για πειτε μου βρε παιδια να καταλαβω...
Αυτη η ''αλυσιδα'' για το Γαλατσι τι καθυστερησεις εχει? Στην ταχυτητα ή στις αιτησεις...???

----------


## aitos

Και για να επνάλεθω ον-τόπικ , θεωρητικά πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθώ μέχρι την Παρασκευή  , μιας και τότε συμπληρώνονται οι 13 εργάσιμες , αλλά δεν τρέφω φρούδες ελπίδες . Οτιδήποτε πριν τα μέσα Ιούλη θα ναι πολύ καλά .

===========================

 φιλε τυρεμπορα , δεν έβαλα και την πληροφορία , ότι σε δύο μερες έχεις την σύνδεση  :Smile:   έχετε δίκιο με το νικαετό για την αντιστοιχία μισθού - κόστους , αλλά προσέξτε το εύρος συχνοτήτων και την αντιστοιχία down : up  1: 1 

     όσο για το δικό μας θέμα ....έχουν ενεργοποηιθεί  άτομα που έκαναν αίτηση 5/6  !! ? ....αιτήσεις απο 12/6 δεν έχουν σταλεί  ακόμη στον οτε .....!! ...και εγώ με αίτηση απο 14/5  , περνάω την ώρα μου με έρευνα αγοράς ...βουλγαρία - ρουμανία    :Smile: 

   σε αυτό το κομφούζιο τρομερής δυσαρμονίας ανά περιοχή , χρονική περίοδο , ημέρα ενεργοποίησης και τελική ποιότητα γραμμής ....ευθύνονται άπαντες πλήν των υποφαινομένων ... :Wink: 

  όλοι έχουμε αντιληφθεί πλέον ότι θα ενεργοποηθούμε την ........δευτέρα παρουσία , εκτός και αν αναβληθεί και αυτή .....επ ΄αόριστον     :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## aitos

> Για πειτε μου βρε παιδια να καταλαβω...
> Αυτη η ''αλυσιδα'' για το Γαλατσι τι καθυστερησεις εχει? Στην ταχυτητα ή στις αιτησεις...???


...από ότι προκύπτει στις σχετικές αναφορές έχει πρόβλημα στη ....ταχύτητα των αιτήσεων  :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

  ""  :Whistle: μην περιμένεις ευριπιδη 
                  γονάτι στο σανίδι       
                  σήκω με θάρος 
                  και πιάσε τον οτε από το ........φρύδι  :Whistle:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Koumooo

> Εξαρταται τι εχεις.
> 
> Εχεις γραμμη απο ΟΤΕ και παροχο τη 4νετ???


αυτο εχω.. το πρόβλημα ειναι πώς γυρνάω σε αορίστου... απο το e-shop τους οσο και ν αψαξα τετια επιλογη δεν βρικσω και στο τηλέφωνο εχω περασει περι τις 2μιση ωρες ( σε 3 τηλεφωνηματα) χωρις να απαντησει ποτε κανενας...

----------


## Sebu

> αυτο εχω.. το πρόβλημα ειναι πώς γυρνάω σε αορίστου... απο το e-shop τους οσο και ν αψαξα τετια επιλογη δεν βρικσω και στο τηλέφωνο εχω περασει περι τις 2μιση ωρες ( σε 3 τηλεφωνηματα) χωρις να απαντησει ποτε κανενας...


Τοτε δεν ανησυχεις.Μπορεις να αφησεις να περασει.Αν δεν σε γυρισουν σε αοριστου θα σε κοψουν  :Razz: 

Στην περιπτωση αυτη αφου εχεις (adsl προσβαση απο τον ΟΤΕ) παιρνεις μια Νετκαρτα ή ζητας ενα demo απο τη 4νετ και κανεις τη δουλεια σου.Αν και η Νετκαρτα ειναι η προφανης επιλογη.

Εχεις ζητησει ενεργο βροχο απο τη ΝετΟνε ή ανενεργο???Γιατι στην 1η περιπτωση οταν θα πλησιαζει η ενεργοποιηση θα σου κοψουν και την adsl προσβαση του ΟΤΕ.Οποτε κοιτα μην σου μεινει η Νετκαρτα αμανατι και την αγορασεις μονο για 2-3 μερες.

----------


## akaloith

> Εχεις ζητησει ενεργο βροχο απο τη ΝετΟνε ή ανενεργο???Γιατι στην 1η περιπτωση οταν θα πλησιαζει η ενεργοποιηση θα σου κοψουν και την adsl προσβαση του ΟΤΕ.Οποτε κοιτα μην σου μεινει η Νετκαρτα αμανατι και την αγορασεις μονο για 2-3 μερες.


Τελικα μπορεις να κανεις αιτηση για ενεργο βροχο χωρις να εχει καθαρισει γραμμη σου απο dsl? Εμενα μου ειχαν πει οτι ακομα αυτο δεν ισχυει. Πρεπει να εχει κοπει η dsl για 15 μερες ωστε να καθαρισει η γραμμη για να μη φαει αποριψη η αιτηση. Τελικα τι ισχυει?

----------


## vagskarm

> Τελικα μπορεις να κανεις αιτηση για ενεργο βροχο χωρις να εχει καθαρισει γραμμη σου απο dsl? Εμενα μου ειχαν πει οτι ακομα αυτο δεν ισχυει. Πρεπει να εχει κοπει η dsl για 15 μερες ωστε να καθαρισει η γραμμη για να μη φαει αποριψη η αιτηση. Τελικα τι ισχυει?


Εχει να κάνει με το αν είσαι llu ή όχι η ερώτησή σου και καθαρά για λόγους που αφορούν τα πληροφοριακά συστήματα του ΟΤΕ.

Εγώ που είχα Tellas ΑΡΥΣ (ΟΤΕ) έκανα ζήσησα ενεργό και μέσα σε 17 εργάσιμες όλα καλά (τι καλά, τέλεια)

----------


## aitos

> Τελικα μπορεις να κανεις αιτηση για ενεργο βροχο χωρις να εχει καθαρισει γραμμη σου απο dsl? Εμενα μου ειχαν πει οτι ακομα αυτο δεν ισχυει. Πρεπει να εχει κοπει η dsl για 15 μερες ωστε να καθαρισει η γραμμη για να μη φαει αποριψη η αιτηση. Τελικα τι ισχυει?



 θεωρητικά η εετ αναφέρει ότι μπορείς να μεταφερθείς από πάροχο σε πάροχο ,υποβάλοντας τις ανάλογες αιτήσεις . 

 τώρα  αν ισχύει στην πράξη .....μόνο η δοκιμή θα μας το αποδείξει 

  κανένας εθελοντής για ..........το πείραμα ?...... :Smile:

----------


## akaloith

> Τελικα μπορεις να κανεις αιτηση για ενεργο βροχο χωρις να εχει καθαρισει γραμμη σου απο dsl? Εμενα μου ειχαν πει οτι ακομα αυτο δεν ισχυει. Πρεπει να εχει κοπει η dsl για 15 μερες ωστε να καθαρισει η γραμμη για να μη φαει αποριψη η αιτηση. Τελικα τι ισχυει?



για full llu μιλαω παντα

----------


## Koumooo

λοιπόν βρηκα που στο site the 4net αναφερετα και ναι ισυχει και για ανανεωση , αλλα οχι μεσω eshop... τηλεφωνο δε σηκώνουν....

επίσης επειδη η αρυσ ειναι "δικια μου " ( = αγορασμενη απο οτε και οχι απο isp) Μπορω να κανω αιτηση για νεργο χωρι ςνα υπαρξει διακοπη ( αν πχ την ειχα απο forthnet θα περπεπ να υπαρξει η διακοπη που ανεφερε ο φιλτατος πιο πάνω) .

Επίσης αποφασισ ανα τραβηξω αυριο την καταγγελια στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ετσι για να μαθουν να ειναι σοβαροι...

----------


## kastel

Τελικά η παροιμία που λέει: "Όπου ακούς πολλά κεράσια κράτα και μικρό καλάθι", επιβεβαιώνεται για μία ακόμη φορά.
25/5 έκανα την αίτηση,
13/6 παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό,
24/6 ακόμη τίποτα για ενεργοποίηση.
Μετά από τηλέφωνο που έκανα στη Netone μου είπαν ότι ήρθε ο ΟΤΕ στο σπίτι μου και δε με βρήκαν. Αυτό συνέβη στις 15/6. Το αστείο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι το η δουλειά μου με το σπίτι μου απέχουν μόνο ένα όροφο, είναι αδύνατο να μη τους είδα αν είχαν έρθει, μιας και το ωράριο που δουλεύω είναι απ' τις 8πμ μέχρι τις 7μμ συνεχόμενα και τα Σάββατα.
Όποτε ένα από τα δύο μπορεί να συμβαίνει. Ή κάποιος με δουλεύει (βλέπε: Netone) ή ο ΟΤΕ άρχισε να κάνει υπερωρίες και δουλεύει μετά μεσονύκτια και Κυριακές.
Ουουουουστ από δω.

----------


## aitos

> Τελικά η παροιμία που λέει: "Όπου ακούς πολλά κεράσια κράτα και μικρό καλάθι", επιβεβαιώνεται για μία ακόμη φορά.
> 25/5 έκανα την αίτηση,
> 13/6 παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό,
> 24/6 ακόμη τίποτα για ενεργοποίηση.
> Μετά από τηλέφωνο που έκανα στη Netone μου είπαν ότι ήρθε ο ΟΤΕ στο σπίτι μου και δε με βρήκαν. Αυτό συνέβη στις 15/6. Το αστείο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι το η δουλειά μου με το σπίτι μου απέχουν μόνο ένα όροφο, είναι αδύνατο να μη τους είδα αν είχαν έρθει, μιας και το ωράριο που δουλεύω είναι απ' τις 8πμ μέχρι τις 7μμ συνεχόμενα και τα Σάββατα.
> Όποτε ένα από τα δύο μπορεί να συμβαίνει. Ή κάποιος με δουλεύει (βλέπε: Netone) ή ο ΟΤΕ άρχισε να κάνει υπερωρίες και δουλεύει μετά μεσονύκτια και Κυριακές.
> Ουουουουστ από δω.


  υπάρχει και ..τρίτη περίπτωση ..."" να μην ήρθε ο οτε ποτε ή όταν ήλθε να έλειπε το ....σπίτι "" :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  

 ( αν μη τι άλλο έχει γέλιο πλέον  η φάση  :Smile:       ... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## dimpard

> Νομίζω ότι τελικά αξίζει τον κόπο να παραγγέλνει κανείς μια γραμμή ΟΤΕ και στη συνέχεια να μετατρέπει αυτή σε full LLU.


Συμφωνώ,  γιατί το "μοντέλο" αυτό ακολούθησα και στάθηκα τυχερός. Δεν είχα προβλήματα καθυστέρησης ούτε ποιότητας γραμμής. Δεν στερήθηκα τηλέφωνο & internet.
Τελευταία από όσο βλέπω αυξάνονται τα κρούσματα παράδοσης βρόχου από τον ΟΤΕ σε "λάθος" box ή με κακή ποιότητα. Ή κάνω λάθος?

----------


## lewton

> Συμφωνώ,  γιατί το "μοντέλο" αυτό ακολούθησα και στάθηκα τυχερός. Δεν είχα προβλήματα καθυστέρησης ούτε ποιότητας γραμμής. Δεν στερήθηκα τηλέφωνο & internet.
> Τελευταία από όσο βλέπω αυξάνονται τα κρούσματα παράδοσης βρόχου από τον ΟΤΕ σε "λάθος" box ή με κακή ποιότητα. Ή κάνω λάθος?


Πόσο καιρό κράτησες τη γραμμή του ΟΤΕ;

----------


## dimpard

> Πόσο καιρό κράτησες τη γραμμή του ΟΤΕ;


Aν πρόσεξες έκανα αίτηση για shared, άρα έχω ακόμη την γραμμή του ΟΤΕ και απέφυγα να ζητήσω φορητότητα (δεν είχε νόημα για μένα).
Την αίτηση στην Net One την έκανα λίγες ημέρες μετά την παράδοση της από τον ΟΤΕ, που πήρε ~15 μέρες από την αίτηση στο 134.

Σκοπεύω να μείνω στο shared για κάποιο διάστημα και όταν περάσουν οι δυσκολίες στις ενεργοποιήσεις και εφόσον εξακολουθεί να είναι ικανοποιητική η Net One σε τηλεφωνία και ταχύτητες -όπως είναι τώρα- να κάνω αίτηση για full.

----------


## dimpard

Off Topic


		Lewton αλλάζει συχνά το avatar σου, απόψε ή με έχει πειράξει η ζέστη?

----------


## lewton

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Lewton αλλάζει συχνά το avatar σου, απόψε ή με έχει πειράξει η ζέστη?


Άλλαξε μόνο μια φορά, που επέστρεψα στο κλασικό μου.
Πού και πού αλλάζω για λίγες μέρες, ανάλογα με τα κέφια μου.

----------


## Koumooo

λοιποοον επιεδη και σημερα ακριβώς τα ιδια ακουσα με την παρασκευη ( η αιτηση μου δεν εχει αποσταλεί, ειναι "πρωτη πρωτη" στη λιστα προς αποστολή, και θα με καλεσουν για να με ενηεμρωσουν σχετικα) εκανα μια καταγγελία για να δω αν υπάρχουν συνεπειες οταν καποιςο πουλαει φουμαρα.

να σημειωσω εδώ οτι ειμαστε 2 εβδομαδες απο την ημέρα που εκανα αίτηση.

----------


## dimpard

> λοιποοον επιεδη και σημερα ακριβώς τα ιδια ακουσα με την παρασκευη ( η αιτηση μου δεν εχει αποσταλεί, ειναι "πρωτη πρωτη" στη λιστα προς αποστολή, και θα με καλεσουν για να με ενηεμρωσουν σχετικα) εκανα μια καταγγελία για να δω αν υπάρχουν συνεπειες οταν καποιςο πουλαει φουμαρα.
> 
> να σημειώσω εδώ οτι ειμαστε 2 εβδομαδες απο την ημέρα που εκανα αίτηση.


Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν στέλνουν έγκαιρα μια αίτηση. Παρακολουθώ από Γενάρη τα σχετικά νήματα της Forthnet αρχικά και μετά στην Net One. Από ότι έχω καταλάβει η προώθηση της αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ δεν είναι μεγάλη διαδικασία. Πόση ώρα μπορεί να χρειάζεται? Για ποιόν "αξεπέραστο" λόγο δεν λύνεται αυτό το θέμα?
Η παράδοση του βρόχου λογικό είναι να έχει κάποιες καθυστερήσεις σε κάποιο στάδιο με την εμπλοκή του ΟΤΕ, αλλά η αποστολή της αίτησης?
Σε μένα χρειάστηκαν 6 εργάσιμες ημέρες και τελικά μου είπαν ότι την έστειλαν στις 10/6 που ήταν Κυριακή!!




> 12/6 Η αιτηση σας απεσταλει στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ
> 18/6 πρωτοκολήθηκε


Αδικαιολόγητη καθυστέρηση τόσων ημερών για να την πρωτοκολλήσουν. Μάλλον κάπου είχε κρυφτεί η αίτηση :Razz: 
Από τις 18/6 πάντως μέχρι σήμερα είναι 6 εργάσιμες. Ίσως και να την στείλουν σήμερα. :Thinking:

----------


## yuk

> Σε μένα χρειάστηκαν 6 εργάσιμες ημέρες και τελικά μου είπαν ότι την έστειλαν στις 10/6 που ήταν Κυριακή!!


To σύστημα του ΟΤΕ δουλεύει 24/7.  :Wink:

----------


## apok

> To σύστημα του ΟΤΕ δουλεύει 24/7.


Το σύστημα δουλεύει 24/7.. Κανείς δεν αντιλέγει..

Αυτοί που το κοιτάνε δουλεύουν 2/7 ( 2 μέρες από τις 7 ). Σε μέρες όπως αυτές βεβαια γινεται 0/7

----------


## kastel

*25/5* ημερομηνία αποστολής αίτησης 
*13/6* παραλαβή εξοπλισμού
*15/6* μετά από τηλέφωνο που έκανα στη Netone μου είπαν ότι *ήρθε ο ΟΤΕ στο σπίτι μου και δε με βρήκαν.*
*25/6* νέο τηλεφώνημα στη netone, το παραμύθι άλλαξε *ο ΟΤΕ ήρθε αλλά δε βρήκε τον κατανεμητή (καφάο)??????* και θα γίνει νέο αίτημα στον OTE.
Άντε και να τους πιστέψω. Και ρωτώ από τις 15/6 έως και τις 25/6 τι έχει γίνει από μεριάς netone, ...οεο?

----------


## harris

> *ο ΟΤΕ ήρθε αλλά δε βρήκε τον κατανεμητή*


Λες να μην έβρισκε το καφαο;  :ROFL:  :Razz: 

Ο κατανεμητής είναι στην πολυκατοικία σου, και αν ήρθε χωρίς να κλείσει πρώτα ραντεβού είναι πιθανό να συνέβη κάτι τέτοιο  :Wink:

----------


## kx5

Λοιπόν...
*4/6* αποστολή αιτήσεων.
*26/6* (αύριο δηλαδή) παραλαβή εξοπλισμού.

Να υποθέσω ότι πλησιάζει η πολυπόθητη στιγμή;  :Whistle:

----------


## mich83

> Λοιπόν...
> *4/6* αποστολή αιτήσεων.
> *26/6* (αύριο δηλαδή) παραλαβή εξοπλισμού.
> 
> Να υποθέσω ότι πλησιάζει η πολυπόθητη στιγμή;



Καλύτερα να μην υποθέσεις τίποτα.. Εμένα πέρασαν 15-20 μέρες από τότε που παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθώ..

----------


## kx5

Από την επόμενη βδομάδα αν είναι θα αρχίσω τα παράπονα  :Razz: 
*16 εργάσιμες* και συνεχίζουμε...

----------


## yuk

> Καλύτερα να μην υποθέσεις τίποτα.. Εμένα πέρασαν 15-20 μέρες από τότε που παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθώ..


Νομίζω ότι είχε αναφερθεί παλιότερα ότι ο εξοπλισμός στέλνεται αν η αίτηση δεν απορριφθεί από τον ΟΤΕ. Τώρα πότε θα κατασκευάσει το βρόχο ο ΟΤΕ και πότε θα γίνει η ενεργοποίηση από τη Νet One, είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## aitos

μία από τα..........γίδια  :ROFL:   :ROFL:  

  τι έχεις γιάννη ..........τι είχα πάντα 

  άλλαξε ο μανωλιός και έβαλε τα ρούχα του αλλιώς 


    έχει καταντήσει κωμική η κατάσταση .....ενεργοποιήσανε 10 άτομα και μόλις πλάκωσαν άλλοι 100 ...............πάπαλα το μικρό γλυκό .  φταίει ο οτε ......φυσκά δεν το συζητώ.

  αλλά κυρα-νετονε ....εμείς ΔΕΝ προπληρώσαμε τον οτε ...ΠΡΟΠΛΗΡΏΣΑΜΕ ΕΣΕΝΑ ...εάν εσύ ΔΕΝ μπορείς να είσαι συνεπής σε ότι υπόσχεσε , τι περιθώρια μας αφήνεις ?? 

 :RTFM:   :RTFM:   :RTFM:   :Whistle:

----------


## kastel

> Λες να μην έβρισκε το καφαο; 
> 
> Ο κατανεμητής είναι στην πολυκατοικία σου, και αν ήρθε χωρίς να κλείσει πρώτα ραντεβού είναι πιθανό να συνέβη κάτι τέτοιο


Γι' αυτό απόρησα κι εγώ. Η διευκρίνιση ήταν ότι δεν βρήκαν το καφάο.
Κατανεμητή δεν έχω, γιατί δε μένω σε πολυκατοικία.

----------


## yuk

Aν δεν έχεις κατανεμητή, τότε σίγουρα ψάχνανε το κουτάκι του ΟΤΕ που υπάρχει σε κάποιο τοίχο του σπιτιού σου. Μερικές φορές είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να το βρεις γιατι μοιάζει με το κουτί της ΔΕΗ ή μπορεί και να μη φαίνεται καθόλου.  :Wink:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Θεωρητικά πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθώ την Παρασκευή 29/06 . Είχα κάνει αίτηση την Τρίτη 12/06 και η αίτηση  είχε περαστεί στις 13/06 . Βέβαια ούτε τηλέφωνο για παραλαβή εξοπλισμού δεν έχουν κάνει ακόμα  :Whistle:  . Να δούμε πόσο θα τραβήξει , αν και συνηθισμένος από τις καθυστερήσεις της Βιβόντι , εχω πάθει  ανοσία σε αυτά τα πράγματα  :Razz:  .

----------


## kastel

> Aν δεν έχεις κατανεμητή, τότε σίγουρα ψάχνανε το κουτάκι του ΟΤΕ που υπάρχει σε κάποιο τοίχο του σπιτιού σου. Μερικές φορές είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να το βρεις γιατι μοιάζει με το κουτί της ΔΕΗ ή μπορεί και να μη φαίνεται καθόλου.


Και δηλαδή τώρα μου λες ότι οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ δεν ξεχωρίζουν τα κουτιά τους;
Μην τρελαθούμε τελείως. :Whistle:  Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που έρχεται ο ΟΤΕ. Και όταν είχαν έρθει για τη Vivodi, πως το βρήκαν; Και όταν είχα πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή μου πάλι το βρήκαν. Τώρα ξαφνικά χάθηκε; :Thinking: 
Το παραμύθι πάει σύννεφο. :Thumb down:  Τελικά σ' αυτή τη χώρα τίποτα δεν προκειται ν΄αλλάξει.  :Sad:

----------


## Koumooo

χτες και μολις ενα δυωρο μετα την καταγγελια μου στην ΕΕΤΤ ( την οποια κοινοποιησα και στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ φυσικά) με πηραν ν αμου πουν οτι εστάλη η αιτηση μου στον ΟΤΕ, και μου δωσσαν εκαι τον αριθμο που πηρε η αιτηση.

Μόλις 14 ημερες για να σταλει μια αιτηση κυριες και κυριοι..

----------


## yuk

> Και δηλαδή τώρα μου λες ότι οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ δεν ξεχωρίζουν τα κουτιά τους;
> Μην τρελαθούμε τελείως. Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που έρχεται ο ΟΤΕ. Και όταν είχαν έρθει για τη Vivodi, πως το βρήκαν; Και όταν είχα πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή μου πάλι το βρήκαν. Τώρα ξαφνικά χάθηκε;
> Το παραμύθι πάει σύννεφο. Τελικά σ' αυτή τη χώρα τίποτα δεν προκειται ν΄αλλάξει.


Bασικά δε σου λέω τίποτα συγκεκριμένο. Δε μίλησα ούτε για το κουτί σου, ούτε για το που βρίσκεται, αλλά ούτε και για τους τους τεχνικούς που ήρθαν, αν τελικά ήρθαν.  :Razz:  Γενικά μιλούσα και δυστυχώς αυτά ισχύουν σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις.  :Wink:

----------


## SPIRONIK

έκανα αίτηση και εγώ, στο πολύπαθο κέντρο της Τερψιθέας - Άνω Γλυφάδα όπου η ΝΕΤ1 δηλώνει παρούσα απο 1/7/2007. ίδωμεν.

----------


## aitos

καλησπέρα συνοδοιπόροι αιτηθέντες  :Smile:   παραθέτω παρα κάτω ένα απόσπασμα αιτηθέντων από άλλη εταιρία ( άλλαξα το  όνομα της σε etairia ...γιατί δεν μου αρέσει να θεωρηθώ ότι ....διαφημίζω - δυσφιμίζω κάποιον ...)  απλά πιστεύω ότι εμείς οι υποψήφιοι .....νετουανοφόροι   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:    ακόμη δεν ακούμε τα κάτωθι γλαφυρά  :Thinking:  

==========================================
α. δεν υπάρχουν πόρτες
β. υπάρχει τεχνικό πρόβλημα etairias
γ. πρόβλημα στο σύστημα αποστολής της etairias
δ. πρόβλημα στο σύστημα λήψης (φαντάζομαι του ΟΤΕ)
ε. οι αιτήσεις στελνονται, απορρίπτονται και επαναπροωθούνται
στ. απλά η αίτηση είναι ακόμα σε αρχικό στάδιο (20 μέρες έχουν περάσει)

αυτές τις δικαιολογίες ανακατεμένες, με διαφορετική σειρά, σε συνδιασμούς ανά 2 ή και 3 και γενικά ΠΡΑΣΙΝΑ ΑΛΟΓΑ
==========================================

   ελπίζω φυσικά ότι δεν θα φτάσουμε στο σημείο αυτό   :Smile: 

 :Whistle:   κουράγιο παληκάρια στης  κρήτης στα στενά 
                 ζωστήτε τα φουσέκια να δούμε ξαστεριά  :Whistle: 

    ( δεν υπάρχει νετονε στην κρήτη βέβαια αλλά ...δεν πειράζει ...μου αρέσει να συνδεθώ έστω και μέσω ....Αγίου - Νικολάου Κρήτης   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## penetrator

Το θέμα είναι να κάνεις συγκρίσεις με τους καλύτερους και όχι με τους χειρότερους. Και αν ο isp σου είναι ο καλύτερος στην Ελλάδα, κάνεις συγκρίσεις με εταιρίες του εξωτερικού  :Wink:

----------


## aitos

Link Information


Uptime: 0 days, 10:44:13 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]: 2,91 / 11,35 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 16,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 5,5 / 14,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,0 / 25,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 1.900 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 122 / 1.738 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 244 / 868 

==========================

  καλησπέρα παίδες ....καλλά νέα σήμερα  :Smile:    ενεργοποιήθκε και ο παρών   εεεεεοοοοεεεεεε :Smile:  :Smile: 

  πάω και στους παλιούς να τους δώσω ανφορά και να μου πούν πως βλέπουν την γραμμή μου  :Smile:  

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## vaiosr

:No no: 


> καλησπέρα συνοδοιπόροι αιτηθέντες   παραθέτω παρα κάτω ένα απόσπασμα αιτηθέντων από άλλη εταιρία ( άλλαξα το  όνομα της σε etairia ...γιατί δεν μου αρέσει να θεωρηθώ ότι ....διαφημίζω - δυσφιμίζω κάποιον ...)  απλά πιστεύω ότι εμείς οι υποψήφιοι .....νετουανοφόροι       ακόμη δεν ακούμε τα κάτωθι γλαφυρά  
> 
> ==========================================
> α. δεν υπάρχουν πόρτες
> β. υπάρχει τεχνικό πρόβλημα etairias
> γ. πρόβλημα στο σύστημα αποστολής της etairias
> δ. πρόβλημα στο σύστημα λήψης (φαντάζομαι του ΟΤΕ)
> ε. οι αιτήσεις στελνονται, απορρίπτονται και επαναπροωθούνται
> στ. απλά η αίτηση είναι ακόμα σε αρχικό στάδιο (20 μέρες έχουν περάσει)
> ...


τα γ,δ,στ τα ακουσα σημερα: :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## winzig

Μετα απο 19 ημερολογιακες ημερες μου ηρθε σημερα ο εξοπλισμος. Μου ειπαν το αργοτερο μεχρι 5 Ιουλίου θα είμαι ενεργοποιημενος. Αποστολη αίτησης 8/6. Στον πΟΤΕ πηγε 15/6. αναμενω τα σπουδαια.

----------


## andreasp

Εκανα αιτηση πριν απο 7 μέρες.
Δεν ειχα υπογραψει την 2η σελίδα. Με πήραν κατευθείαν τηλέφωνο να μου το πούνε. Μέσα σε ένα λεπτο την ειχα ξαναστείλει υπογεγραμμένη.
Επρεπε να περασουν 7 μερες, να τυχει να παρω εγω τηλεφωνο και να μου πουνε οτι δεν εχω υπογραψει το συμβόλαιο.
Θεωρώ οτι θα μπορούσε κάποιος να το δει οτι δεν πηγε το Fax.
Αλλιως θα περίμενα κανα μήνα και εκει που θα έλεγα γιατι δεν ενεργοποιήθηκα , ακόμα θα περίμενε το ανυπόγραφο συμβόλαιο.

----------


## vaiosr

Λοιπον μην μασατε το παραμυθι η απαντηση της NETONE σε εμενα ηταν 14 μερες αφου παει η αιτηση στον ΠΟΤΕ στην περιπτωση μου ομως δεν την εχουν στειλει ακομη 15 μερες μετα αντε να  δουμε ποτε.

----------


## Koumooo

λοιποοον δεν μπηκα 2 μερες γιατι δεν ειχα δικτυο ουτε δουλεια ουτε σπιτι.

την δευτερα, παιρνω ρωταω μου λενε ξανα την ιδια ατακα "δεν εχει σταλει ακομα η αιτηση σαας λογ ωφορτου εργασιας", οκ λεω ξερετε θα κανω καταγγελια εχουν περάσει 15 ημέρες.

ΑΜ τι λετε θα σας βαλουν πρώτο στη λσιτα αποστολής, κλπ.

κανω την καταγγελια με κοινοποιηση στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ, ετα απο 2 ωρες με παιρνυν τηλέφωνο να μου πουν οτι η αιτηση μου απεστάλει. Οκ λεω περιμένω ( απο οτι θυμαμαι εχει και ο οτε διορία μεσα στην οποια πρέπει να διεκπαιρεώσει την αίτηση...).

Α και χτές με πηραν απο και που εστειαλ την καταγγελια για να μου στείλουν τα επίσημα εγγραφα στο σπιτι ( πρπεει να τα υπογράψω για να προχωρήσει η καταγγελια΄...πράγμα που θα κανω βεβαιως βεβαίως)..

εν τω μεταξυ υπάρχουν και χειρότερα. Η συνδεση μου στον προηγουμενο παροχο εληγε 22 του μηνα, παινρω τους λεω ξερετε θελω να το κανουεμ αοριστου ( υπολογιζοντας κανα 2 μηνο μεχρι να με ενεργοποιησει η νετοονε). εδω και 2 μερες δεν εχω νετ γιατι ( ακουσον ακουσον) εχει κολησει το συστημα υποβολης αιτηματων συνδεσης ( το εσωτερικο της ίδιας της εταιρίας !!!) και παρο τι υποβάλουν αιτησεις για τους πελατες τους, αυτες δεν προωθούνται ποτε για να τις ενεργοποιησει το τεχνικο τμημα ( κολανε οι servers λογω ζεστης... μου ειπανε.. λετε να τους εχουν σε καμια αυλη η ταράτσα???)

----------


## andreasp

> Εκανα αιτηση πριν απο 7 μέρες.
> Δεν ειχα υπογραψει την 2η σελίδα. Με πήραν κατευθείαν τηλέφωνο να μου το πούνε. Μέσα σε ένα λεπτο την ειχα ξαναστείλει υπογεγραμμένη.
> Επρεπε να περασουν 7 μερες, να τυχει να παρω εγω τηλεφωνο και να μου πουνε οτι δεν εχω υπογραψει το συμβόλαιο.
> Θεωρώ οτι θα μπορούσε κάποιος να το δει οτι δεν πηγε το Fax.
> Αλλιως θα περίμενα κανα μήνα και εκει που θα έλεγα γιατι δεν ενεργοποιήθηκα , ακόμα θα περίμενε το ανυπόγραφο συμβόλαιο.


Και πως μου εκοψε να παρω και σημερα ενα τηλεφωνο, να ρωτησω αν την πήραν την δευτερη σελιδα! (Υπόψιν οτι μου απαντησαν στο email που τους την εστειλα σαν attach, οτι "OK! Το πήραμε!")
Αφου ψάχνει-ψάχνει και περιμενω... μου λεει οτι θα με πάρει σε 5 λεπτά....
Ακόμα ψάχνει... 

Μου φαίνεται οτι τα ίδια και χειρότερα θα ειναι και η NetONE σε σχέση με όλους τους υπόλοιπους.

----------


## sa1901

> την δευτερα, παιρνω ρωταω μου λενε ξανα την ιδια ατακα "δεν εχει σταλει ακομα η αιτηση σαας λογ ωφορτου εργασιας"


Μία από τα ίδια και εδώ.

Αίτηση στις 13/06. Η αίτησή μου λέει, προωθήθηκε στο αρμόδιο τμήμα στις 15/06, αλλά δεν έχει αποσταλεί ακόμα στον ΟΤΕ λόγω φόρτου εργασίας.

- Και τι προβλέπετε για να γίνει από εδώ και πέρα; ... ρωτάω
- Από την εμπειρία μου, μου λέει, μπορεί να κάνει και 20 μέρες να γίνει αυτό...

 :Thumb down: 


Όποιοι ήταν τυχεροί και ανήκαν στα πρώτα κέντρα που υπήρχε διαθεσιμότητα, την βγάλαν καλά. Οι υπόλοιποι... καλά κρασιά...

Κρίμα τις καλές πρώτες εντυπώσεις...  :Thumb down:

----------


## dio_

> Μία από τα ίδια και εδώ.
> 
> Αίτηση στις 13/06. Η αίτησή μου λέει, προωθήθηκε στο αρμόδιο τμήμα στις 15/06, αλλά δεν έχει αποσταλεί ακόμα στον ΟΤΕ λόγω φόρτου εργασίας.
> 
> - Και τι προβλέπετε για να γίνει από εδώ και πέρα; ... ρωτάω
> - Από την εμπειρία μου, μου λέει, μπορεί να κάνει και 20 μέρες να γίνει αυτό...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Υπολογισε σε ενα μηνα ημερολογιακα. Εκανα αιτηση 6/6 με εμαιλ και τις 15 με πηραν τηλ να τους την ξανα ξαναστειλω με φαξ. Μου ειπαν και μενα λογω φορτου εργασιας οτι θα αργησει. Νομιζω μεχρι ενα μηνα ειναι λογικο. 
Τυχεροι ηταν οι πρωτοι που εκαναν αιτηση και το εδαφος ηταν παρθενο. Τωρα πλεον αρχισαν τα ζορια. Υπομονη

----------


## Koumooo

αν μας εξηγησουν γαιτι υπαρχει καθυστερηση να προωθηθει μια αιτηση στον Οτε θα το σκεφτω να ειμαι τοσο μεγαλοψυχος.

Αν η αιτηση στελνεταο ως εχει ( hard copy) με φαξ γι απαράδειγμ αοττε ειναι αστειο...

αν στελνεται με ψηφιοποιηση της και επρασμα σε καποιο πληροφοριακο συστημα και παλι αστειο ειναι, απλα πρπεει να εχουν ΠΟΛΥ λγιο προσωπικο για την δουλεια: σε αυτη την περίπτωση να προσλάβουν και αλλου ςη να το κλεισουν το μαγαζι, και ν αμην μας το παιζουν σοβαρη εταιρία.

----------


## sa1901

Συγνώμη... αλλά 20 μέρες έκανε και η forthnet για να προωθήσει την αίτησή μου στον ΟΤΕ. Και η forthnet πολλάσιες αιτήσεις από την netone...

Οπότε μάλλον το image της εταιρείας έχει αρχίσει να χαλάει κατά την γνώμη μου...

----------


## ToroLoco

Aitos: Άντε με το καλό να παίρνουμε σειρά και εμείς που είμαστε από τους αργοπορημένους.

Για τους υπόλοιπους που έχετε κάνει τώρα αίτηση, θα πρέπει να έχετε αρκετή υπομονή γιατί η περίοδος που η net1 λειτουργούσε ομαλά πέρασε μιας και οι αιτήσεις τους αυξήθηκαν απότομα.
Για να σας αναφέρω και την δική μου περιπέτεια να σας αναφέρω ότι έχω κάνει αίτηση από τις 18/05 και στο ΟΤΕ στάλθηκε στις 22/05 και μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί. 
Άρα οπλιστείτε με περίσσια υπομονή γιατί το καλοκαίρι είναι ακόμα στην αρχή και προβλέπετε θερμό

----------


## Mars_Man

Καλησπέρα!
Σήμερα παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό (28/6). Ρώτησα πότε προβλέπετε ενεργοποίηση και μου είπαν οτι υπάρχει μιά ημερομηνία στον ΟΤΕ (29/6), παράδωσης της γραμμής. Έχω ζητήσει σε ενεργό βρόγχο. Ας ελπίσουμε να μην με φάει το Σαβ/ριακο!!! :Thumb down: 

Υ.Γ. Αποστολή αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ: 14/6

----------


## Geotzourmi

Εκανα και γω χτες αίτηση στα γραφεία τους...Αρκετά εξυπηρετικοί...Μόνο που δεν είχε βάλει μια υπογραφή ο πατέρας και έστειλα τη δεύτερη σελίδα σήμερα...Πήρα τηλέφωνο αφού την έστειλα με fax, τη βρήκε (μαζί με τη πρώτη σελίδα που την είχανε αυτοί) και μου πε όλα ΟΚ...Τους είπα να μου τη στείλουνε ολόκληρη και με fax επειδή δεν είχα κρατήσει αντίγραφο της πρώτης σελίδας...Θα δω όταν γυρίσω σπίτι...Αν το κάνανε και αυτό ειναι πολύ  :Respekt:  αν σκεφτώ τι έχω περάσει τόσο καιρό με τη vivodi...Θα δείξει.

----------


## dimitris233

παιδιά με shared netone έχει προεπιλογή για την τηλεφωνία την netone και ισχύουν τα δωρεάν αστικά-υπεραστικά??? δηλαδή με shared έχεις με 29,90+πάγιο ΟΤΕ 10/1 και δωρεάν τηλ?

----------


## mich83

Από το τηλέφωνο που θα σου δώσει η NETONE το VoIP θα έχεις τα δωρεάν  :Cool:

----------


## kx5

*~~~~~~~~~~ Ο ΓΚΑΝΤΕΜΗΣ ~~~~~~~~~~*

Έφυγα χθες ταξίδι με σκοπό να επιστρέψω σήμερα. Όταν βρισκόμουν 220χλμ μακριά από την Αθήνα σκάει τηλέφωνο από τους τεχνικούς της Netone: "ερχόμαστε σε μισή ώρα να σας συνδέσουμε, μπορείτε?"
...
...
 :Wall:   :Wall:   :Wall: 

Τη γκαντεμιά μου μέσα!  :Wall: 

Τελικά έκλεισα ραντεβού για τη Δευτέρα. 
Όπως λέει και ο Cartman: Come ooon, come ooooon...!!!  :Worthy:

----------


## mich83

Είχες ζητήσει να σε καλέσουν μια μέρα ή κάποιες ώρες νωρίτερα;

----------


## kx5

Όχι. Τυχαία με καλέσανε.

----------


## Mars_Man

Φίλοι μου καλοί, καλοί μου φίλοι! ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΑ! Περιμένω φυσικά την φορητότητα.
Τα λεμε στο club των ενεργοποιημένων!

----------


## aitos

> *~~~~~~~~~~ Ο ΓΚΑΝΤΕΜΗΣ ~~~~~~~~~~*
> 
> Έφυγα χθες ταξίδι με σκοπό να επιστρέψω σήμερα. Όταν βρισκόμουν 220χλμ μακριά από την Αθήνα σκάει τηλέφωνο από τους τεχνικούς της Netone: "ερχόμαστε σε μισή ώρα να σας συνδέσουμε, μπορείτε?"
> ...
> ...
>   
> 
> Τη γκαντεμιά μου μέσα! 
> 
> ...


  φίλε kx5 μία βδομάδα ΔΕΝ απομακρυνόμουν από το σπίτι , έπερνα 3- 4 φορές κάθε μέρα και ρωτούσα αν είμαι στην λίστα....χαχαχαχαχαχα,,,,όσο τα θυμάμαι απορώ με το πάθος μας  :Smile: 
.....και όταν με κάλεσαν για ραντεβού.....ούτε για να ψωνίσω δεν έβγαινα....μόνο στο μπαλκόνι βόλτες  :Smile:  :Smile:  


    ( ααααααααααα   με τέτοιες ταλαιπωρίες που φάγαμε φέτος  για τις αναβαθμίσεις ...θα έχουμε να λέμε στα εγγόνια μας  :Smile:

----------


## mich83

> Φίλοι μου καλοί, καλοί μου φίλοι! ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΑ! Περιμένω φυσικά την φορητότητα.
> Τα λεμε στο club των ενεργοποιημένων!



Kαλορίζικη  :One thumb up:

----------


## kx5

> φίλε kx5 μία βδομάδα ΔΕΝ απομακρυνόμουν από το σπίτι , έπερνα 3- 4 φορές κάθε μέρα και ρωτούσα αν είμαι στην λίστα....χαχαχαχαχαχα,,,,όσο τα θυμάμαι απορώ με το πάθος μας 
> .....και όταν με κάλεσαν για ραντεβού.....ούτε για να ψωνίσω δεν έβγαινα....μόνο στο μπαλκόνι βόλτες  
> 
> 
>     ( ααααααααααα   με τέτοιες ταλαιπωρίες που φάγαμε φέτος  για τις αναβαθμίσεις ...θα έχουμε να λέμε στα εγγόνια μας


Μα που να το φανταστώ ότι θα ερχόντουσαν απροειδοποίητοι  :Worthy: 
Και μάλιστα μια βδομάδα πριν το αναμενόμενο.

----------


## Sovjohn

Έκανα και γω την πολυπόθητη αίτηση σήμερα...Για μεταφορά από ΧΕΠ κιόλας, και ότι βρέξει ας κατεβάσει! Το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα αποπειραθώ να δοκιμάσω το νέο RUO...Αν μου διακοπεί η οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσία πριν την ενεργοποίηση της νέας, κάποιος (Netone? Vivodi? OTE?) θα φάει καντήλια...

Για να δούμε, για να δούμε...

----------


## voithostyrempora2

We've drunk him που λεν και στο χωριό μου. Η αίτηση μου δεν έχει σταλεί ακόμα στον ΟΤΕ . Θυμίζω ότι είχα κάνει αίτηση Τρίτη 12 ιουνίου και καταχωρήθηκε στις 13 Ιουνίου . Δεν έχει σταλεί ακόμα λόγω φόρτου εργασίας  :Whistle:  , αλλά θα σταλεί τη Δευτέρα ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ (έτσι μου είπε η τηλεφωνήτρια) . Οπότε μετράω 13 εργάσιμες από Τρίτη , δλδ 19/07 πρέπει να χει παραδοθεί ο βρόχος μου   :Whistle:  .

----------


## vaiosr

> We've drunk him που λεν και στο χωριό μου. Η αίτηση μου δεν έχει σταλεί ακόμα στον ΟΤΕ . Θυμίζω ότι είχα κάνει αίτηση Τρίτη 12 ιουνίου και καταχωρήθηκε στις 13 Ιουνίου . Δεν έχει σταλεί ακόμα λόγω φόρτου εργασίας  , αλλά θα σταλεί τη Δευτέρα ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ (έτσι μου είπε η τηλεφωνήτρια) . Οπότε μετράω 13 εργάσιμες από Τρίτη , δλδ 19/07 πρέπει να χει παραδοθεί ο βρόχος μου   .


Μία απο τα ιδια φιλε μου

----------


## andreasp

Τα ιδια και εγω.
10 μέρες τώρα η αίτηση λιπνάζει στα συρτάρια τους! 
Θα σταλεί και εμένα σίγουρα την Δευτέρα.
Για αυτά τα χάλια, σίγουρα ΔΕΝ φταίει ο ΟΤΕ.
Κρατάνε 10 μέρες τις αιτήσεις στο συρτάρι τους, και υπόψιν οτι ακόμα σε βρίσκουν με το ονοματεπώνυμο σου, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι έχουν λίγη κίνηση.

----------


## jimaras

εμενα η αιτηση για τον οτε σταλθηκε στις 26/06!ενω τους την ειχα στειλει στις 12 και την διορθωσα στις 13!!ειχαν πει οτι θα εφευγε στις 18!!μια φορα πηρα τηλ και μια τωρα που ρωτησα!!δεν πανε να κανουνε οτι θελουν!σιγα μην  τους παιρνω ολη τ ην ωρα τηλεφωνο!!αν ξεπερασει τον μηνα με βλεπω για forthnet!ο λογος που δεν επελεξα forthnet ηταν ο χρονος παραδοσης!δεν βλεπω καμια διαφορα τωρα!!

----------


## Koumooo

κάντε καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ, εχουν υποχρέωση να προωθήσουν την αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ ή οχι εντός 5 ημερών?

----------


## No-Name

Tυπικά πρέπει....αλλά. :Whistle:

----------


## ToroLoco

Πρέπει να δράσετε γρήγορα, η κατάσταση έχει αρχίσει να ξεφεύγει από τον έλεγχο τις Netone.

Εγώ είμαι στις 33 εργάσιμες μέρες και ακόμα περιμένω. Νομίζω ότι δεν πρόκειται να ενεργοποιηθώ ποτέ. Θα περιμένω μέχρι τις 04/07 που μου έδωσαν σαν τελευταία ημερομηνία και μετά καταγγελίες παντού και θα κινηθώ και νομικά όσο μπορώ. :RTFM:

----------


## No-Name

Για να μην έχουν αυταπάτες κάποιοι.....*δυστυχώς*  :Thumb down:

----------


## valen01

Πήρα πριν απο λίγο τηλ να διαπιστώσω που βρίσκεται η αίτησή μου. Έχω καταθέσει την αίτηση για ενεργό βρόχο στα γραφεία τους στις 14/06 και μου λένε οτι δεν έχει σταλεί ακόμα. Δεν έχω όρεξη να κάνω καταγγελίες κλπ. Αυτοί χάνουν. . . .  Πάμε για αλλα. Άλλωστε σκάνε και οι προσφορές των κινητών εντος ολίγων ημερών. ( η vodafone την κοινοποίησε )

----------


## No-Name

Απλά ακύρωσε πριν πάς για αλλού μην έχεις τρεχάματα μετά

----------


## Zorz

> Πρέπει να δράσετε γρήγορα, η κατάσταση έχει αρχίσει να ξεφεύγει από τον έλεγχο τις Netone.
> 
> Εγώ είμαι στις 33 εργάσιμες μέρες και ακόμα περιμένω. Νομίζω ότι δεν πρόκειται να ενεργοποιηθώ ποτέ. Θα περιμένω μέχρι τις 04/07 που μου έδωσαν σαν τελευταία ημερομηνία και μετά καταγγελίες παντού και θα κινηθώ και νομικά όσο μπορώ.


Πάντως ενημερωτικά στην forthnet οταν τους λες οτι περιμένεις 1 μήνα σου λένε εντάξει ακόμα στην αρχή είσαι...

----------


## No-Name

Αν είσαι στη Τούμπα Ναι.....ή σε κάποιο DSLAM που ενεργοποιήθηκε πρόσφατα

----------


## Zorz

Και στο χαλάνδρι ο άλλος 6 μήνες περιμένει με forthnet  :Wink:

----------


## No-Name

Aν δεν αρέσει σε κάποιον μπορεί αν πάει αλλού,δεν είναι δεδομένο ότι η 4νετ κάνει 6 μήνες για όλους η ο χ πάροχος 20 μέρες κτλ κτλ

----------


## lewton

> Και στο χαλάνδρι ο άλλος 6 μήνες περιμένει με forthnet


Ο κανόνας στη Forthnet είναι ότι δεν καθυστερεί. Εξαιρέσεις υπάρχουν, αλλά είναι λίγες.
Να της προσάψουμε ότι χρειάζεται επειγόντως προσωπικό στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο, αλλά από οργάνωση είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## Zorz

Νομίζω είμαστε off-topic αν θες να το πείς αυτο στο board της forthnet πιστεύω θα πάρεις αρκετές απαντήσεις επι του θέματος για το αν καθυστερεί.

----------


## harris

> ή σε κάποιο DSLAM που ενεργοποιήθηκε πρόσφατα


Άρα να μην ακούσω το τμήμα πωλήσεων που μου είπε να κάνω την αίτηση τέλος Ιουλίου για ενεργοποίηση αρχές Σεπτεεμβρίου στο Α/Κ Διοκ. Μεγάρου, που *ΘΑ* δοθεί εμπορικά στις 15/7/07...  :Thinking: 

Μάλλον αύριο θα στείλω την αίτηση για να είμαστε σίγουροι  :Whistle: 



Off Topic


		(Και φυσικά θα προσθέσω και διάφορους δικούς μου όρους στην αίτηση που θα του στείλω!!! Ε ρε που μπλέξανε οι άνθρωποι... μετά την HOL θα με μάθει κι η 4νετ με το μικρό μου όνομα  :Twisted Evil:  :ROFL:  :Razz:  )

----------


## kotsos188

παιδια χρειαζεται να γινει πριν καταγγελια συμβασης στην οτενετ 
για διακοπη on dsl kit  για την ενεργοποιοηση σε ενεργο βροχο με φορητοτητα απο την  νετ1

----------


## No-Name

όχι όλα γίνοντα αυτόματα με την αίτηση στη νετ1 διαβασε τι υπογράφεις το αναφερει

----------


## ZX1234R

Παίδες ΕΥΓΕ στην NETONE!!! Χθές το πρωί με έκοψε (σαν συνδρομή) η Tellas, το μεσημέρι ο ΟΤΕ, και σήμερα με συνέδεσε η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και με πήραν για παράδοση εξοπλισμού. ΕΥΓΕ ΕΥΓΕ ΕΥΓΕ ΕΥΓΕ!!!!

----------


## mich83

> Παίδες ΕΥΓΕ στην NETONE!!! Χθές το πρωί με έκοψε (σαν συνδρομή) η Tellas, το μεσημέρι ο ΟΤΕ, και σήμερα με συνέδεσε η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και με πήραν για παράδοση εξοπλισμού. ΕΥΓΕ ΕΥΓΕ ΕΥΓΕ ΕΥΓΕ!!!!




Πότε έκανες αίτηση; Γιατι μέχρι τώρα δε μας είπες και τίποτα που να αξίζει τόσα εύγε, πέρα από τα φυσιολογικά  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ZX1234R

> Πότε έκανες αίτηση; Γιατι μέχρι τώρα δε μας είπες και τίποτα που να αξίζει τόσα εύγε, πέρα από τα φυσιολογικά


Είχα κάνει την αίτηση στις 31/05/07 αλλά μέχρι τώρα δεν με απενεργοποιούσε η TELLAS. Με έκοψαν τελικά εχθές και στο καπάκι το ανέλαβε η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ.

----------


## mich83

> Είχα κάνει την αίτηση στις 31/05/07 αλλά μέχρι τώρα δεν με απενεργοποιούσε η TELLAS. Με έκοψαν τελικά εχθές και στο καπάκι το ανέλαβε η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ.


Η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ σε ενεργοποίησε δηλαδή; Αν ναι καλορίζικος  :One thumb up:

----------


## kx5

Μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκα.
*1.023 / 10.239*  :One thumb up: 

Τελικά οι τεχνικοί ήρθαν σχεδόν απροειδοποίητοι. Μια χαρά ευγενικοί και κάναμε τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις.
Τα λέμε στους ενεργοποιημένους. 
Υπομονή σε όσους περιμένουν ακόμη.

----------


## dio_

Αγανακτησα

Εκανα πληρη αιτηση στις 6/6 και μου ειπαν σε 16-19 μερες θα εχω φορητοτητα. Τους πηρα τηλ την παρασκευη αυτη και ακομη δεν ειχαν στειλει την αιτηση στον Οτε. Μετα απο εντονες διαμορτυριες που εκανα ο υπαλληλος που ειπε θα το επισπευσει το θεμα. Σημερα τους ξαναπηρα και το αποτελεσμα ηταν οτι η αιτηση ηταν ακομα στο συρταρι τους. Αφου απειλησα οτι θα τη διακοψω διοτι δεν θα βρισκομαι εδω την μεθεπομενη εβδομαδα(οντως) μου απαντησε οτι θα τη στειλει αμεσως και θα με ενημερωσει. Περασε η μερα και ακομα τιποτα....αν δεν με παρουν αυριο, λεω να ακυρωσω.Ελεος πια, αγανακτησα

----------


## mich83

> Αγανακτησα
> 
> Εκανα πληρη αιτηση στις 6/6 και μου ειπαν σε 16-19 μερες θα εχω φορητοτητα. Τους πηρα τηλ την παρασκευη αυτη και ακομη δεν ειχαν στειλει την αιτηση στον Οτε. Μετα απο εντονες διαμορτυριες που εκανα ο υπαλληλος που ειπε θα το επισπευσει το θεμα. Σημερα τους ξαναπηρα και το αποτελεσμα ηταν οτι η αιτηση ηταν ακομα στο συρταρι τους. Αφου απειλησα οτι θα τη διακοψω διοτι δεν θα βρισκομαι εδω την μεθεπομενη εβδομαδα(οντως) μου απαντησε οτι θα τη στειλει αμεσως και θα με ενημερωσει. Περασε η μερα και ακομα τιποτα....αν δεν με παρουν αυριο, λεω να ακυρωσω.Ελεος πια, αγανακτησα




 :Whistle:  Welcome the club των αγανακτισμένων  :Whistle:

----------


## sdikr

> Αγανακτησα
> 
> Εκανα πληρη αιτηση στις 6/6 και μου ειπαν σε 16-19 μερες θα εχω φορητοτητα. Τους πηρα τηλ την παρασκευη αυτη και ακομη δεν ειχαν στειλει την αιτηση στον Οτε. Μετα απο εντονες διαμορτυριες που εκανα ο υπαλληλος που ειπε θα το επισπευσει το θεμα. Σημερα τους ξαναπηρα και το αποτελεσμα ηταν οτι η αιτηση ηταν ακομα στο συρταρι τους. Αφου απειλησα οτι θα τη διακοψω διοτι δεν θα βρισκομαι εδω την μεθεπομενη εβδομαδα(οντως) μου απαντησε οτι θα τη στειλει αμεσως και θα με ενημερωσει. Περασε η μερα και ακομα τιποτα....αν δεν με παρουν αυριο, λεω να ακυρωσω.Ελεος πια, αγανακτησα


Μα δεν έκανες αίτηση στις 6

Περισσότερα εδώ 



> Υπολογισε σε ενα μηνα ημερολογιακα. Εκανα αιτηση 6/6 με εμαιλ και τις 15 με πηραν τηλ να τους την ξανα ξαναστειλω με φαξ. Μου ειπαν και μενα λογω φορτου εργασιας οτι θα αργησει. Νομιζω μεχρι ενα μηνα ειναι λογικο. 
> Τυχεροι ηταν οι πρωτοι που εκαναν αιτηση και το εδαφος ηταν παρθενο. Τωρα πλεον αρχισαν τα ζορια. Υπομονη

----------


## mich83

Σωστή παρατήρηση αλλά και πάλι είναι 2 βδομάδες + που δεν έχει σταλεί.

----------


## sdikr

> Σωστή παρατήρηση αλλά και πάλι είναι 2 βδομάδες + που δεν έχει σταλεί.


Ναι σε αυτό έχεις δικαιο,  απλά τους δίνω και κάποιο ελαφρυντικό,   αυτό λόγο του προσώπου που έχουν παρουσιάσει ώς τώρα,   όπως είπα η νεκροψία θα δίξει

----------


## dio_

Προς αποφυγην παρεξηγησεων

Στις 4/6 ρωτησα τον υπαλληλο αν μπορω να στειλω την αιτηση με εμαιλ, Η απαντηση ηταν "ναι κανενα προβλημα"

Στις 15 που την ξαναεστειλα με φαξ με διαβεβαιωσαν οτι θα την εστειλαν στον Οτε  την τρεχουσα εδομαδα

Σημερα η υπαλληλος απαντησε *"ναι εχετε δικιο η αιτηση σταλθηκε στις 6/6 και κακως εχει καθυστερησει, θα φροντισω να σταλει σημερα και θα σας παρω τηλεφωνο"
*
Και μετα εγω βγαινω ο κακος της ιστοριας

----------


## vagskarm

Υπάρχει ένα λεπτό σημείο. Στο mail ήταν σκαναρισμένα τα έγγραφα με την υπογραφή σου επάνω ? Εάν ναι και αφού σου είπαν ότι μπορείς να στείλεις την αίτηση έτσι τότε έχουν κάνει φάουλ αυτοί.

Εμένα πάντως μου είχαν πει ότι πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να τα στείλω με fax.

----------


## valen01

dio εγώ την έκανα στα γραφεία τους 14/06 και μέχρι προχτες δεν είχε φύγει η αίτηση. Ο υπάλληλος απόρησε που έχει περάσει τόσος καιρός. Τους ανέφερα οτι δεν έχω διάθεση να μπω σε διαδικασία καταγγελίας κλπ και μου είπαν οτι θα επιλυφθούν για να σταλεί αν όχι εκείνη τη στιγμή ( απόγευμα ) αλλά το επόμενο πρωί. Παρόλα αυτά έστειλα email διακοπής της αίτησης . 
Σε 10 λεπτά με πήραν και με ρώτησαν το λόγο διακοπής και οτι πρέπει να έχουν υπογεγραμένο έγγραφο για να είναι έγκυρη η διακοπή. Σε 20 λεπτά το είχα ετοιμάσει το είχεα στείλει με fax και στο καπάκι έστειλα την αίτηση με courier σε άλλο πάροχο. :-( Κρίμα

----------


## kastel

> *25/5* ημερομηνία αποστολής αίτησης 
> *13/6* παραλαβή εξοπλισμού
> *15/6* μετά από τηλέφωνο που έκανα στη Netone μου είπαν ότι *ήρθε ο ΟΤΕ στο σπίτι μου και δε με βρήκαν.*
> *25/6* νέο τηλεφώνημα στη netone, το παραμύθι άλλαξε *ο ΟΤΕ ήρθε αλλά δε βρήκε τον κατανεμητή (καφάο)??????* και θα γίνει νέο αίτημα στον OTE.
> Άντε και να τους πιστέψω. Και ρωτώ από τις 15/6 έως και τις 25/6 τι έχει γίνει από μεριάς netone, ...οεο?


*4/7* ΑΚΟΜΗ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!
Ζώ στιγμές δόξας με τη Netone :Thumb down:

----------


## dio_

> Υπάρχει ένα λεπτό σημείο. Στο mail ήταν σκαναρισμένα τα έγγραφα με την υπογραφή σου επάνω ? Εάν ναι και αφού σου είπαν ότι μπορείς να στείλεις την αίτηση έτσι τότε έχουν κάνει φάουλ αυτοί.
> 
> Εμένα πάντως μου είχαν πει ότι πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να τα στείλω με fax.


Φιλε Vagskarm η απαντηση ειναι ναι. "Μπορειτε να το στειλετε και με εμαιλ"

valen01 καλα εκανες και ακυρωσες. Λεω να τους δωσω και σημερα περιθωριο και αν αυριο μου πουν τα ιδια θα ακυρωσω κι εγω.

----------


## ssotiris

εγώ έκανα αίτηση χτες 3/7/2007, και ταυτόχρονα διακοπή από την HOL, ζήτησα νέο βρόχο, και μου είπαν περίπου 1 μήνα (ημερολογιακό) με την φορητότητα να αργεί 5--10 ημέρες μετά το internet.

σε 5-6 ημέρες τους τηλεφωνώ πάλι , για να δω εάν έχουν στείλει την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ, σύμφωνα με τον νόμο....για μένα πλέον έχει καταντήσει κριτήριο ο πάροχος να έχει γραφεία κοντά στο σπίτι μου και κοντά στην ΕΕΤΤ....πρωινά να έχουμε να χάνουμε τον χρόνο μας .....

----------


## lewton

Από σήμερα είμαι στο κλαμπ των ενεργοποιημένων.
Καλή τύχη σε όλους!  :Smile:

----------


## harris

> Από σήμερα είμαι στο κλαμπ των ενεργοποιημένων.
> Καλή τύχη σε όλους!


Ο lewton στην εποχή της ευρυζωνικότητας!!!  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

Καλορίζικος μικρέ  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## lewton

> Ο lewton στην εποχή της ευρυζωνικότητας!!! 
> 
> Καλορίζικος μικρέ


Ευχαριστώ!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## magnan

εγω εκανα αιτηση σε ανενεργο χωρις φορητοτητα 10/5, εσταλη στον ΟΤΕ 14/5 και ενεργοποιηθηκα 2/7...
ενδιαμεσα δεν ειχα ουτε σταθερο τηλ ( ελεω 4ΝΕΤ ). Τελικα πηγα στα μεσα Ιουνιου απο ΟΤΕ ( περιοχη Ιλισια- DSLAM Μικρας Ασιας - Αμπελοκηπων ), βρηκα τους τεχνιικους οι οποιοι μου απαντησαν: " τι να σου κανω ρε φιλε, ακομα φτιαχνουμε βροχους που ηταν για 31/5 ...!, ειναι πολλες οι αιτησεις..."  Με το ζορι ( τους επεισα να το δουν λιγο καλυτερα το θεμα ) τελικα 18/6 δινουν το βροχο στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ. Την ιδια μερα ερχονταοι οι τενικοι της ΝΕΤ1 και βλεπουν οτι δεν υπαρχει σημα. Εκατσαν 2 ωρες και επεστρεψαν την επομενη 19/6 οπου και καταλαβαν πως το σημα ειχε παει σε λαθος ΚΑΦΑΟ ! οποτε δηλωσαν βλαβη στον ΟΤΕ αμεσως και ειπαν πως συνηθως θελει 3-5 μερες να δουν το θεμα...
Παρασκευη 29/6 και ενω δεν ειχαμε κανενα νεο ξαναπαω απο ΟΤΕ και Ξαναβρισκω τους τεχνικους. Τους λεω το προβλημα και πως εχει δηλωθει βλαβη...Απαντηση: "ολα φαινονατι ΟΚ εχει παραδωθει ο βροχος" Μετα απο λγο ψαξιμο στα χαρτια τους.... μου λενε..." πραγματι εχει δηλωθει βλαβη απο 19/6!!!" οπως καταλαβαινετε αν δεν ειχα παει απο κει ακομα θα περιμενα... (εδω ειναι που ριχνω ευθυνη και στη ΝΕΤ1, διοτι δεν πιεσε και περιμενε απαντηση απο τον οτε ) τελικα 2/7 ηρθε ενας τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ πολυ εξυπηρετικος και ευγε του, εφερε το σημα στον κατανεμητη και ...ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ μετα απο προσπαθεια σε 3 διαφορετικους ISPs(vivodi,4NET. NET1 )και αναμονη ...8 μηνων

----------


## Geotzourmi

Εγώ πάλι τι να πω 28/6 έκανα την αίτηση, το χρονικό περιθώριο των 5 ημερών που δίνουνε δε έχει περάσει ακόμα οπότε με αυτά που ακούω είπα να τους πάρω ένα τηλέφωνακι να τους υπενθυμίσω την παρουσία μου για να το στείλουν μέσα στη βδομάδα...Ε τους παίρνω τηλέφωνο και μου απαντάνε όλα οκ η αίτηση σας πρωτοκολλήθηκε και απεστάλει στον ΟΤΕ εχτές!!

----------


## ssotiris

Έκανα  και εγώ αίτηση στις 3/7, στα γραφεία τους, αύριο θα επικοινωνησω μαζί τους να μάθω τι γίνεται με την αίτηση μου.

Να ρωτήσω κάτι που ξέχασα να τους ρωτήσω προχτές, μήπως ξέρει κανείς.

Πόσο BW έχουν με το εξωτερικό, και σε τι αναλογία χρηστών παίζουν?

Επίσης αληθεύει ότι η εταιρία είναι στην ουσία μεταπωλητής της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ?

----------


## A_gamer

> Έκανα  και εγώ αίτηση στις 3/7, στα γραφεία τους, αύριο θα επικοινωνησω μαζί τους να μάθω τι γίνεται με την αίτηση μου.
> 
> Να ρωτήσω κάτι που ξέχασα να τους ρωτήσω προχτές, μήπως ξέρει κανείς.
> 
> Πόσο BW έχουν με το εξωτερικό, και σε τι αναλογία χρηστών παίζουν?
> 
> Επίσης αληθεύει ότι η εταιρία είναι στην ουσία μεταπωλητής της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ?


Δε λένε πόσο bandwidth έχουν με το εξωτερικό, αλλά φήμες λένε για 1 Gbps. Απ' ό,τι έχουν πει, η αναλογία στο bandwidth εξωτερικού είναι κάπου στο 1/40 στη χειρότερη, αν και... δεν είναι και τόσο ξεκάθαροι στην απάντησή τους.

Όσο για το τελευταίο, ψέματα, FUD του κερατά (εδώ κερατάς=ΟΤΕ; ).

----------


## ssotiris

*μακάρι να είναι ψέματα*, αλλά μόλις μίλησα με ένα υψηλό στέλεχος μια εταιρίας του χώρου, και τον ρώτησα σχετικά με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ (θέλωντας να μάθω περισσότερα για την νέα αυτή εταιρία, μια που έκανα αίτηση σε αυτήν για full llu), και αυτός μου είπε τα παραπάνω...φυσικά δεν μπορώ να τα διασταυρώσω και για αυτό ρωτάω μήπως ξέρει κανείς τίποτα περισσότερο.

μου είπε ότι στην ουσία αγοράζουν υπηρεσία από την otenet και την μεταπωλούν, χρησιμοποιώντας την υποδομή της οτενετ στα δικά της κέντρα.
μου είπε και μια άλλη ιστορία με κάτι τερματισμούς από την επαρχία στην Αθήνα, με μεσολαβητή κάποια άλλη εταιρία, με στόχο την μείωση της τιμής, αλλά είναι θέμα που δεν αφορά εμάς...

έχω μια κακή συνήθεια να ψάχνω όσο μπορώ τους συνεργάτες μου, και ο Πάροχος για μένα είναι συνεργάτης στην δουλειά μου.

----------


## sdikr

> *μακάρι να είναι ψέματα*, αλλά μόλις μίλησα με ένα υψηλό στέλεχος μια εταιρίας του χώρου, και τον ρώτησα σχετικά με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ (θέλωντας να μάθω περισσότερα για την νέα αυτή εταιρία, μια που έκανα αίτηση σε αυτήν για full llu), και αυτός μου είπε τα παραπάνω...φυσικά δεν μπορώ να τα διασταυρώσω και για αυτό ρωτάω μήπως ξέρει κανείς τίποτα περισσότερο.
> 
> μου είπε ότι στην ουσία αγοράζουν υπηρεσία από την otenet και την μεταπωλούν, χρησιμοποιώντας την υποδομή της οτενετ στα δικά της κέντρα.
> μου είπε και μια άλλη ιστορία με κάτι τερματισμούς από την επαρχία στην Αθήνα, με μεσολαβητή κάποια άλλη εταιρία, με στόχο την μείωση της τιμής, αλλά είναι θέμα που δεν αφορά εμάς...
> 
> έχω μια κακή συνήθεια να ψάχνω όσο μπορώ τους συνεργάτες μου, και ο Πάροχος για μένα είναι συνεργάτης στην δουλειά μου.


Πωλήτης ήταν;

Φυσικά και δεν μπορείς να τα διασταυρώσεις,  δεν μπορείς να τα διασταυρώσεις,  απλά θα σου έλεγα  να μην τον ξαναρώτησεις και να μην πας στην εταίρια του ποτε

Αν είναι συνεργάτης,  αλλάξε τον αμέσα,  αν είναι κατι άλλο ας προσεχές

----------


## ssotiris

Δεν είναι πωλητής, υψηλόβαθμο στέλεχος σε εταιρία που βλεπουμε και διαφημίσεις της,στην τηλεόραση...τέλος παντων, ελλείψει στοιχείων ας το σταματήσουμε εδώ...απλά ρώτησα μήπως είχε ακούσει και κάποιος άλλο τίποτα παρόμοιο.

Εσύ πάλι πως είσαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι είναι ψέμματα όλα αυτά? 

Θα επικοινωνήσω αύριο με τον ΟΤΕ να μάθω εάν μπορώ τίποτα σχετικά...

Προσωπικά δεν με απασχολεί είτε είναι αλήθεια είτε όχι..αρκεί η εταιρία αυτή, που ομολογώ δείχνει σωστή πορεία και σωστή αντιμετώπιση (από όσα διαβάζω εδώ μέσα 2 μέρες τώρα) να διατηρήσει την πολιτική της προς τους πελάτες της, να ενδιαφέρεται για τα προβλήματα, να τηρεί αυτά που υπόσχεται και να βελτιώνεται συνεχώς.
Εγώ με αυτά θα είμαι υπερ καλυμένος και θα την διαφημίσω όσο μπορώ, αλλιώς παίξαμε και χάσαμε όλοι μας.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν είναι πωλητής, υψηλόβαθμο στέλεχος σε εταιρία που βλεπουμε και διαφημίσεις της,στην τηλεόραση...τέλος παντων, ελλείψει στοιχείων ας το σταματήσουμε εδώ...απλά ρώτησα μήπως είχε ακούσει και κάποιος άλλο τίποτα παρόμοιο.
> 
> Εσύ πάλι πως είσαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι είναι ψέμματα όλα αυτά? 
> 
> Θα επικοινωνήσω αύριο με τον ΟΤΕ να μάθω εάν μπορώ τίποτα σχετικά...
> 
> Προσωπικά δεν με απασχολεί είτε είναι αλήθεια είτε όχι..αρκεί η εταιρία αυτή, που ομολογώ δείχνει σωστή πορεία και σωστή αντιμετώπιση (από όσα διαβάζω εδώ μέσα 2 μέρες τώρα) να διατηρήσει την πολιτική της προς τους πελάτες της, να ενδιαφέρεται για τα προβλήματα, να τηρεί αυτά που υπόσχεται και να βελτιώνεται συνεχώς.
> Εγώ με αυτά θα είμαι υπερ καλυμένος και θα την διαφημίσω όσο μπορώ, αλλιώς παίξαμε και χάσαμε όλοι μας.


Εσύ πως είσαι τόσο σίγουρος;  όταν ενα στέλεχος απο αντίπαλο παρόχου σου λεει ο ταδέ δεν είναι καλός;

Αν θες αποδείξεις,  δες ΕΕΤΤ  για τις Αδείες,  δες  την σελίδα τους, δες το support forum
δεν το ότι δίνουν 10Mbit  κάτι που ο ΟΤΕ δεν δίνει ακόμα (ακόμα το δίνουν και σε σημεία που ο ΟΤΕ δεν δίνει ακόμα 4-8)

Για να δείς απόψεις μου ψαξέ μηνύματα,  θα δείς οτι αλλον υποστηρίζω συνήθως

----------


## Sovjohn

Συνεχίζει να με εκπλήσσει ο sdikr...Όντως,




> Για να δείς απόψεις μου ψαξέ μηνύματα, θα δείς οτι αλλον υποστηρίζω συνήθως


 (και δεν εννοεί την sdikrnet  :Wink:  )...Παρόλα αυτά,

όπως όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε όταν μια εταιρία αποφασίζει να δείξει μια Α σχέση εμπιστοσύνης με τους πελάτες της (γιατί, αν έκανε το ξεκίνημα της ΟΝ στους οικιακούς...Ζήσε Μάη μου...Και η ΟΝ καινούργια ήταν...) τα όρνια πάνε να τη φάνε.

Εγώ, και το ομολογώ με κάθε ειλικρίνεια, έχω κάνει αίτηση. Σκέφτηκα τις προάλλες να την ακυρώσω γιατί τελικά μάλλον δεν με συμφέρει και ΤΟΣΟ το 37.99 για τα τηλεφωνήματα, αλλά με την αντιμετώπιση που έλαβα και παρατήρησα από το προσωπικό της Netone, και στο φόρουμ αυτό, και τηλεφωνικά, και όταν έγραψα κάτι στο φόρουμ με "εντόπισαν" και με ενημέρωσαν διεξοδικά, ΔΕΝ ΦΕΥΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΔΩ!

Θα την προτείνω (ειδικά αφού ενεργοποιηθώ), σε όλους...Περιμένω να βγάλει και εταιρικά πακέτα για να την προτείνω και στις εταιρίες που συνεργάζομαι...

Σκεφτείτε το εξής: Από όταν ξεκίνησε η υπηρεσία της...Πόσες καταγγελίες (βάσιμες) είδαμε στο φόρουμ για την ΕΕΤΤ? Πόσες καταγγελίες για "ανεξήγητες καθυστερήσεις" 3 μήνες+? (Εξαιρούνται περιπτώσεις ανενεργού βρόχου συνήθως, όπου ο ΟΤΕ δίνει ρέστα και τις 13 εργάσιμες τις κάνει 30 εύκολα...)

Και πόσα βλέπουμε κάθε μέρα στους περισσότερους άλλους πάροχους?

I rest my case...Viva Netone!

ΥΓ: Είμαι από τους πρώτους πελάτες της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ που επιχειρεί το νέο RUO σε όλο του το μεγαλείο - Μετάβαση από ΧΕΠ σε full LLU με φορητότητα - Οι περισσότεροι με ΧΕΠ είχαν κάνει ανενεργό βρόχο...Ευχηθείτε μου καλή τύχη  :Wink:

----------


## lewton

> Συνεχίζει να με εκπλήσσει ο sdikr...Όντως,
> 
>  (και δεν εννοεί την sdikrnet  )...Παρόλα αυτά,
> 
> όπως όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε όταν μια εταιρία αποφασίζει να δείξει μια Α σχέση εμπιστοσύνης με τους πελάτες της (γιατί, αν έκανε το ξεκίνημα της ΟΝ στους οικιακούς...Ζήσε Μάη μου...Και η ΟΝ καινούργια ήταν...) τα όρνια πάνε να τη φάνε.
> 
> Εγώ, και το ομολογώ με κάθε ειλικρίνεια, έχω κάνει αίτηση. Σκέφτηκα τις προάλλες να την ακυρώσω γιατί τελικά μάλλον δεν με συμφέρει και ΤΟΣΟ το 37.99 για τα τηλεφωνήματα, αλλά με την αντιμετώπιση που έλαβα και παρατήρησα από το προσωπικό της Netone, και στο φόρουμ αυτό, και τηλεφωνικά, και όταν έγραψα κάτι στο φόρουμ με "εντόπισαν" και με ενημέρωσαν διεξοδικά, ΔΕΝ ΦΕΥΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΔΩ!
> 
> Θα την προτείνω (ειδικά αφού ενεργοποιηθώ), σε όλους...Περιμένω να βγάλει και εταιρικά πακέτα για να την προτείνω και στις εταιρίες που συνεργάζομαι...
> ...


Καλή τύχη Γιάννη.

----------


## vagskarm

> ΥΓ: Είμαι ο πρώτος πελάτης της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ που επιχειρεί το νέο RUO σε όλο του το μεγαλείο - Μετάβαση από ΧΕΠ σε full LLU με φορητότητα - Οι περισσότεροι με ΧΕΠ είχαν κάνει ανενεργό βρόχο...Ευχηθείτε μου καλή τύχη


Πλανάσαι πλάνην οικτράν. Εγώ πρέπει να είμαι από τους πρώτους - ίδια περίπτωση - και ενεργοποιήθηκα σε 17 εργάσιμες. Πάντως έχεις δίκιο ότι εκείνες τις μέρες όλοι έκαναν αίτηση ανενεργού.

----------


## Sovjohn

Τυπογραφικό  :Smile: ..Διορθώθηκε!

----------


## vagskarm

> Τυπογραφικό ..Διορθώθηκε!


Καλά ντε, δεν στην είπαμε κι όλας. Καλή ενεργοποίηση!

----------


## antonatos

Και εγω παιδια απο τη προιγουμενη εβδομαδα μπηκα στο club και περιμενω :Wink:

----------


## pantakos

antonatos ... Απο κεφαλλονιά? 

 :Respekt:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Σα να μη μας τα λέει καλά η NetOne . Μόλις πήρα τηλ. για να δω την πορεία της αίτησής μου . Θυμίζω ότι την είχα στείλει την Τρίτη 12/06 και καταχωρήθηκε την Τετάρτη 13/06 .

Είχα πάρει τηλ πάλι για τον ίδιο λόγο το προηγούμενο Σαββατο 02/07 και η υπάλληλος μου πε ότι τη Δευτέρα 04/07 θα την έστελναν στον ΟΤΕ και ότι επειδή είχε καθυστερήσει θα ήταν σε πρώτη προτεραιότητα . Πήρα πάλι σήμερα Παρασκευή 08/07 και ο υπάλληλος μου είπε ότι η αίτηση μου έχει σταλεί στον ΟΤΕ από την Τρίτη 19/06 και ότι μες στην επόμενη βδομάδα θα έρθουν οι τεχνικοί να συνδέσουν τον βρόχο , ενώ εξεπλάγην όταν άκουσε ότι δεν έχω παραλάβει το ρούτερ ακόμα . Μου είπε ότι αρχές της επόμενης βδομάδας θα το παραλάβω και τέλη θα έρθουν οι τεχνικοί .

Πάντως δε βλέπω γιατί να έχει σταλεί η αίτηση από τις 19/06 και να μη μου το πει η υπάλληλος την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή που πήρα τηλ . Τουλάχιστον ένας από τους δύο μου είπε ψέμματα , όχι απαραίτητα εσκεμμένα , πάντως ψέμματα ...

----------


## Sovjohn

> Σα να μη μας τα λέει καλά η NetOne . Μόλις πήρα τηλ. για να δω την πορεία της αίτησής μου . Θυμίζω ότι την είχα στείλει την Τρίτη 12/06 και καταχωρήθηκε την Τετάρτη 13/06 .
> 
> Είχα πάρει τηλ πάλι για τον ίδιο λόγο το προηγούμενο Σαββατο 02/07 και η υπάλληλος μου πε ότι τη Δευτέρα 04/07 θα την έστελναν στον ΟΤΕ και ότι επειδή είχε καθυστερήσει θα ήταν σε πρώτη προτεραιότητα . Πήρα πάλι σήμερα Παρασκευή 08/07 και ο υπάλληλος μου είπε ότι η αίτηση μου έχει σταλεί στον ΟΤΕ από την Τρίτη 19/06 και ότι μες στην επόμενη βδομάδα θα έρθουν οι τεχνικοί να συνδέσουν τον βρόχο , ενώ εξεπλάγην όταν άκουσε ότι δεν έχω παραλάβει το ρούτερ ακόμα . Μου είπε ότι αρχές της επόμενης βδομάδας θα το παραλάβω και τέλη θα έρθουν οι τεχνικοί .
> 
> Πάντως δε βλέπω γιατί να έχει σταλεί η αίτηση από τις 19/06 και να μη μου το πει η υπάλληλος την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή που πήρα τηλ . Τουλάχιστον ένας από τους δύο μου είπε ψέμματα , όχι απαραίτητα εσκεμμένα , πάντως ψέμματα ...


Βλέπω ότι είσαι συνδρομητής (προς το παρόν) της Vivodi...Εκεί, δεν σου έτυχε ποτέ να μιλήσεις με 3++ υπαλλήλους και να σου λέει ο καθένας τα δικά του? Γιατί και εγώ, και πολλοί γνωστοί μου το έχουμε πάθει...(ειδικά τις εποχές που η εταιρία τα έκανε μπάχαλο με τιμοκαταλόγους κτλ κτλ).

Κουράγιο...Και καλή ενεργοποίηση!

----------


## Cosmonaut

Μόλις παρέλαβα το router της NetOne. Λέτε να πλησιάζει η ώρα;   :Thinking:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Βλέπω ότι είσαι συνδρομητής (προς το παρόν) της Vivodi...Εκεί, δεν σου έτυχε ποτέ να μιλήσεις με 3++ υπαλλήλους και να σου λέει ο καθένας τα δικά του? Γιατί και εγώ, και πολλοί γνωστοί μου το έχουμε πάθει...(ειδικά τις εποχές που η εταιρία τα έκανε μπάχαλο με τιμοκαταλόγους κτλ κτλ).
> 
> Κουράγιο...Και καλή ενεργοποίηση!


Όχι  :Razz:  . Ποτέ δεν είχα τεχνικό πρόβλημα στη Βιβόντι που να ευθύνεται η Βιβόντι . Ποτέ δε χρειάστηκε να πάρω τηλ ούτε για πρόβλημα (μηδέν λεπτά downtime εδώ και 16 μήνες) , ούτε για χαμηλές ταχύτητες (80-86% της ονομαστικής σε 24/7 βάση εδώ και 16 μήνες).

Οταν είχα κάνει αίτηση δεν ασχολήθηκα καν επειδή είχα εξεταστική και μετά από 45 μέρες , την πρώτη μέρα του νέου εξαμήνου στο Πολυτεχνείο , ήμουν έτοιμος να τους πάρω τηλ για να ρωτήσω πώς πάει η αίτηση μου και έκείνη την ώρα με παίρνουν αυτοί να συνεννοηθούμε πότε θα μου δώσουν τους κωδικούς  :Razz:  . 

Πάντα όταν ήθελα να κάνω αίτηση μετατροπής , σύνδεσης , πληρωμή λογαριασμών κτλ. ανέβαινα Χαλάνδρι και με αξυπηρετούσαν πάντα αμέσως  :One thumb up: .

Οπως βλέπεις , ποτέ δε χρειάστηκα την ΤΥ της Βιβόντι. και τώρα στη NetOne πήρα πιο πολύ για να δω πότε θα ενεργοποιηθώ πάνω-κάτω και όχι με σκοπό να πλακωθώ μαζί τους επειδή έχουν ψιλοκαθυστερήσει . Γενικά είμαι άνθρωπος με αααααααπειρη υπομονή και έτσι κι αλλιώς και τώρα στα 4 μβιτ παίζω.

Πάντως το ότι η ΤΥ δεν είχε υπεύθυνα άτομα και σου έλεγαν 3 άτομα 3 διαφορετικά πράγματα , δε 'νομιμοποιεί' τη NetOne να κάνει τα ίδια , ειδικά όταν κεντρικό της μότο είναι το 'Μιλάμε ξεκάθαρα' (ή κάπως έτσι  :Cool: ) .

Τεσπα , δε με πείραξε τόσο πολύ αυτό καθαυτό το γεγονός όσο το ότι θέλω να έχω ξεμπερδέψει πριν το τέλος της εξεταστικής μου (27/07) γιατί την ίδια μέρα φεύγω για το νησί και θέλω να τα έχω τακτοποιήσει όλα . Να μου ρθει και τον Αύγουστο ο εκκαθαριστικός των Δημόσιων , να τον πληρώσω και μετά να τον κάψω , να τον θάψω και να χορεύω πάνω από τον τάφο του  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  .

----------


## kastel

*25/5* ημερομηνία αποστολής αίτησης 
*13/6* παραλαβή εξοπλισμού
*15/6* μετά από τηλέφωνο που έκανα στη Netone μου είπαν ότι *ήρθε ο ΟΤΕ στο σπίτι μου και δε με βρήκαν.*
*25/6* νέο τηλεφώνημα στη netone, το παραμύθι άλλαξε *ο ΟΤΕ ήρθε αλλά δε βρήκε τον κατανεμητή* και θα γίνει νέο αίτημα στον OTE.
Άντε και να τους πιστέψω. Και ρωτώ από τις 15/6 έως και τις 25/6 τι έχει γίνει από μεριάς netone, ...οεο?
*4/7* ΑΚΟΜΗ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!
*6/7* Το πράγμα γίνεται ακόμη ποιο αστείο. Μετά από επαννηλημένα τηλεφωνήματα στη Netone μου λένε ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν και πολλά πράγματα. Ο ΟΤΕ ήρθε για δεύτερη φορά στο σπίτι μου και ότι δεν βρήκε και πάλι τον κατανεμητή και η αίτησή μου οδεύει προς κατάργηση, δίνοντάς μου στοιχεία του "πορίσματος" του OTE. Και δεν ξέρουν που οφείλεται το κόλλημα.
Προσπαθώντας να κατάλάβω τη συμβαίνει και γιατί το αίτημά μου πέρνει αυτή την τροπή αναλαμβάνω να πάρω εγώ τον ΟΤΕ και να ρωτήσω για το πρόβλημα. Ο χρόνος που χρειάστηκε για να εντοπίσω τον υπεύθυνο ήταν 5 λεπτά κάνοτας δύο τηλεφωνήματα.
Η απάντηση από τον υπεύθυνο του τμήματος κατασκευής των βρόγχων είναι ότι πράγματι έχει γίνει έλεγχος αλλά δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερο ζεύγος καλωδίων και γι' αυτό το αίτημα πάει προς απόρριψη.
*Και τώρα ρωτάω εγώ.
Γιατί αφού δεν υπήρχε ελεύθερο ζεύγος καλωδίων η αίτηση προχώρησε (από τις 4/6) προς την κατασκευή του βρόγχου;
Αν στο οικοδομικό τετράγωνο και στον κατανεμητή του ΟΤΕ που ανήκω, γίνει μια αίτηση τον ΟΤΕ για να γίνει μια νέα τηλεφωνική σύνδεση, θα βρεθεί ζευγάρι καλωδίων;
Γιατί θα έπρεπε να περάσουν 20 ήμερες και να ενεργήσω προσωπικά για να μάθω το λόγο της καθυστέρησης;*
Τελικά σε αυτή τη χώρα τίποτα δεν πρόκειται ν΄αλλάξει.
Μια ζωή θα είμαστε θύματα της γραφειοκρατίας, ανοργανοσιάς, και ότι άλλο συνεπάγεται με αυτά.

----------


## dio_

Αλλα κολπα απο τη νετ1

Μετα απο ενα μηνα που κρατουσαν την αιτηση μου στο συρταρι τους, αποφασισαν την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα να ττην καταθεσουν στον Οτε.
Δηλαδη ενας μηνας και αλλες επιπλεον 13 μερες για τον Οτε
ποιος με βεβαιωνει οτι αν μου στειλουν το ρουτερ δε θα κανουν αλλες 15 για να ενεργοποιησουν τη  γραμμη?
Ωραιο κολπο αυτο. Λεμε στην αρχη 13-15 εργασιμες αλλα αφου στειλουμε την αιτηση στον Οτε. Την επομενη φορα θα την κρατησουμε 5 μηνες στα συρταρια μας

----------


## n3tst4t

Έκανα και εγώ αίτηση (25/6 έφυγε με courrier)...Αναμένω νέα τους...Αν και μάλλον αύριο θα τους χτυπήσω ένα τηλεφωνάκι! :P

----------


## antonatos

Καλημέρα παιδιά, σήμερα σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ μου είπαν στις 
31 / 7 / 2007 θα παραδοθεί ο βρόχος και θα γίνει και η φοριτοτιτα.

οπότε σύμφωνα με τα δάχτυλα του χεριού μου έχουμε 37 days

25/6/2007 Έστειλα με FAX αίτηση και λογαριασμό ΟΤΕ (για φοριτοτιτα)
27/6/2007 Έστειλα με FAX λογαριασμό VIVODI (για φοριτοτιτα, είχαν ξεχάσει να το ζητήσουν)
31/7/2007 Πιθανή παράδοση βρόχου, πιθανών δίχως βλάβες, πιθανών να ζω μέχρι τότε 

Οπότε σύμφωνα με το ρητό του παππού μου (ΑΜΑ ξημερωθούμε πρώτα Ο ΘΕΟΣ μετά η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και μετά ΕΜΕΙΣ βλέπουμε ) λέω διακοπές να πάω Τήνο  μπας και βάλει Η Μεγαλόχαρη το χέρι της και δούμε άσπρη μέρα.

Anyway: Η ΕΕΤΤ έδωσε σε εφαρμογή το νέο RUO. Τι έγινε τελικά γιατί δεν ισχύει? 



ΥΓ. Ναι φίλε μου PANTAKO είμαι από Κεφαλληνιά  αλλά και από Μύκονο

----------


## mich83

> Anyway: Η ΕΕΤΤ έδωσε σε εφαρμογή το νέο RUO. Τι έγινε τελικά γιατί δεν ισχύει?



Όχι δυστυχώς δεν εφαρμόζεται ούτε από τον Ο.Τ.Ε ούτε από τους ISPs. Πιθανά να έχουν μειωθεί κάπως οι χρόνοι αλλά σίγουρα οι περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων είναι εκτός χρονοδιαγράμματος R.U.O.

----------


## Koumooo

γυρνωντας στο σπιτι απο την δουλεια σημερα βρηκα τον router να με περιμενει, μου αρεσε που τους ειχα πει να με πάρουν τηλεφωνο πριν ερθουν ( απλα ετυχε και ηταν ο πατέρας μου στο κάτω σπίτι  και τον παρέλαβε..).

Αυτο προφανως σημαινει οτι ο οτε δεχτηκε να ξεκινήσει την διαδικασία παράδοσης του βρόγχου. για να δούμε ποσο θα πάρει ( αυριο πάντως ειναι 15 ημέρες απο τότε που υπέβαλε η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ οπότε λέω να κάνω μια καταγγελία στον ΟΤΕ), μιας και εχουν περάσει 10 εργάσιμες απο τότε που εγινε η αίτηση.

Έχει κανεις ιδεα σε ποιο email του ΟΤΕ πρέπει να κάνω κοινοποιηση της καταγγελίας ΜΠΑΣ και εχει καμία επίδραση?

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Μετά από 4 μήνες που περίμενα, μεσ'τα ψέμματα και το δούλεμα, τη Vivodi, έστειλα και εγώ αίτηση στη NetOne (σήμερα δήλωσαν διαθεσιμότητα στο ΑΡΗΣ), μαζί με φορητότητα.
Ελπίζω να μην το μετανοιώσω.  :Razz:

----------


## pstr

Το ωραίο είναι ότι έχουμε μαζευτεί πολλοί (πρώην) Vivodianoi στη NetONE. :Razz:

----------


## Astale

και εγω τα ιδια. 4 μηνες ψεμα και αγανακτηση και κοροιδια. θα εμπιστευτω μια μικρη και σοβαρη εταιρεια και οχι την 4νετ. ελπιζω να δικαιωθω.

Πρεπει να βαλει η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ μια διαφημιση εξω απο το κτιριο της βιβο που να την κοροιδευει. πιστευω ειναι η εταιρεια που πηρε τους περισσοτερους πελατες της.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Το ωραίο είναι ότι έχουμε μαζευτεί πολλοί (πρώην) Vivodianoi στη NetONE.


Ω ναι . Ακόμη ένας εδώ . Δεν με πήραν ούτε σήμερα τηλ.  :Thinking:  , οπότε μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να κάνω εγώ ένα αύριο  :Whistle:  .

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Ω ναι . Ακόμη ένας εδώ . Δεν με πήραν ούτε σήμερα τηλ.  , οπότε μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να κάνω εγώ ένα αύριο  .


Εσύ τραβάς τα ίδια από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα.  :Laughing:  :Razz:

----------


## kastel

> *25/5* ημερομηνία αποστολής αίτησης 
> *13/6* παραλαβή εξοπλισμού
> *15/6* μετά από τηλέφωνο που έκανα στη Netone μου είπαν ότι *ήρθε ο ΟΤΕ στο σπίτι μου και δε με βρήκαν.*
> *25/6* νέο τηλεφώνημα στη netone, το παραμύθι άλλαξε *ο ΟΤΕ ήρθε αλλά δε βρήκε τον κατανεμητή (καφάο)??????* και θα γίνει νέο αίτημα στον OTE.
> Άντε και να τους πιστέψω. Και ρωτώ από τις 15/6 έως και τις 25/6 τι έχει γίνει από μεριάς netone, ...οεο?
> *4/7* ΑΚΟΜΗ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!
> Ζώ στιγμές δόξας με τη Netone


*5/7* ξανά επικοινωνώ με Netone και μου λένε ότι η αίτηση μου πάει προς κατάργηση απ' τον ΟΤΕ γιατί ξαναήρθε ο ΟΤΕ και δεν βρήκε και πάλι τον κατανεμητή. :Thinking: 
*6/7* επικοινωνώ με τον ΟΤΕ (συγκεκριμένα με τον προϊστάμενο του τμήματος κατασκευής βρόγχων) και μου λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερο ζεύγος καλωδίων και αυτός είναι ο λόγος που καταργεί την αίτηση. :Sad: 
Και ρωτώ αυτό που έκανα εγώ δηλαδή να πάρω δύο τηλέφωνα και να χάσω 15 λεπτά σε χρόνο, δε μπορούσε να το κάνει η Netone, και με ταλαιπωρεί ένα μήνα τώρα;
Σιγά μην ασχοληθούν με τόσο ασήμαντα θέματα. :Whistle: 
*9/7* Το ποτήρι έχει ξεχειλίσει. Πάω απ' τα γραφεία της Netone και κάνω αίτηση για την κατάργηση της αίτησης ενεργοποίησης. :Closed topic:

----------


## patouhas

Σήμερα ήρθε το courier με τον εξοπλισμό! Αντε να δούμε πόσο ακόμα....

----------


## R-evil-S

Μπήκα και εγώ πλέον στο club των αιτηθέντων.

2/7 Αίτηση στην Netone για shared llu (Κέντρο Κολωνού)
6/7 Αποστολή αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ (από ότι μου είπαν)

Και τώρα στην αναμονή...

----------


## Sovjohn

Αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι το Τ/Κ Πειραιά (κατ' επέκταση το DSLAM Φρεαττύδας όπου ανήκω) είναι πολύ σωστό στις υποχρεώσεις του...Μπράβο τους!

6/7 (σύμφωνα με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ) αποστολή αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ
11/7 Έγκριση βρόχου και φορητότητας
Καταληκτική ημερομηνία παράδοσης βρόχου και φορητότητας: 23/7
Ακόμα λιγότερο από 13 εργάσιμες με βάση το πότε εστάλει η αίτηση...Αναμένουμε!

Το καλύτερο είναι ότι απ' ότι φαίνεται η παλιότερα "περίπλοκη" περίπτωση της γραμμής μου θα ολοκληρωθεί επιτυχώς (ΧΕΠ από Vivodi, προεπιλογή από Wind - πρώην Q-) και θα διακοπούν όλα μόνο όταν διακοπεί η γραμμή  :Respekt:

----------


## dimpard

> Αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι το Τ/Κ Πειραιά (κατ' επέκταση το DSLAM Φρεαττύδας όπου ανήκω) είναι πολύ σωστό στις υποχρεώσεις του...Μπράβο τους!
> ....
> 
> Το καλύτερο είναι ότι απ' ότι φαίνεται η παλιότερα "περίπλοκη" περίπτωση της γραμμής μου θα ολοκληρωθεί επιτυχώς (ΧΕΠ από Vivodi, προεπιλογή από Wind - πρώην Q-) και θα διακοπούν όλα μόνο όταν διακοπεί η γραμμή


Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά  :Smile: 
Φαίνεται περίπλοκο εγχείρημα.

----------


## jimaras

ενεργοποιηθηκα χθες!πολυ καλο το τηλεφωνο!κατεβαζει σανιδα!

----------


## pstr

> ενεργοποιηθηκα χθες!πολυ καλο το τηλεφωνο!κατεβαζει σανιδα!




Off Topic


		Κατεβάζει σανίδια το τηλέφωνο!!!  :Razz: 



Καλωσήρθες και εσύ. Φτιάξε και το profile σου να δείχνεις τα νέα δεδομένα...

----------


## ssotiris

> Μπήκα και εγώ πλέον στο club των αιτηθέντων.
> 
> 2/7 Αίτηση στην Netone για shared llu (Κέντρο Κολωνού)
> 6/7 Αποστολή αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ (από ότι μου είπαν)
> 
> Και τώρα στην αναμονή...


Μάλλον είσαι αρκετά τυχερός. :One thumb up:

----------


## R-evil-S

> Μάλλον είσαι αρκετά τυχερός.


Το ελπίζω. Απλά δεν μπορείς ποτέ να είσαι σίγουρος για αυτό και έγραψα ότι η αίτηση εστάλη στις 6/7 _από ότι μου είπαν._

----------


## Koumooo

που λετε, χτες το βράδυ αρχισαν κάτι κουλά. Ειμουν ακομα με την γραμμη του ΟΤΕ, το dsl λειτουργουσε μια χαρά μεν, αλλα απο τις 10 μεχρι τις 2 που κοιμηθηκα το τηλεφωνο εκανε κουλα. Μιλαγες για 10 λεπτα, οπου ενδιαμεσα ακουγες κάτι "κλικ, κλακ, κλοκ" και εχανες το συνομιλητη για 10-15 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά επανερχόταν.

Και μια στο τοο, ασ πουεμ καθε 20 λεπτα επεφτε εντελώς η συνδεση ( η τηλεφωνική) ετσι για να μαθεις. Ξυπνάω το πρωί νεκρό εντελώς το τηλέφωνο. Βάζω πάνω το router, αναβουν τα λαμπάκια και εχουμε συνδεση. Σας χαιρετώ και πάω στους ενεργοποιημένους.

Απλα΄είπα να μοιραστώ  τι εγινε γιατι μου φανηκε κουλο, θα ηταν λογικο να με "κοψει" ο οτε, αλλα αυτο το κόλπο που ποτε ειχα τηλέφωνο και πότε όχι για μερικές ωρες δε το πιασα.

Παρεπιπτώντος. Το netmod τι το κάνω  παίδες? το παώ μονος μου στον ΟΤΕ ( μη μου το χρεώσουεν κιόλας)  η μου το ζητάνε καποια στιγμή?

----------


## Kombatant

Μόλις έκανα και εγώ αίτηση στη Netone για ανενεργό βρόχο (την έστειλα με fax πριν λίγο). Κοινώς, αυτή θα είναι η τρίτη γραμμή που θα έχω στο σπίτι (η γραμμή της Vivodi είναι σήριαλ, κάποια στιγμή θα κάνω post με τα τραγελαφικά που έχουν συμβεί με αυτή την εταιρεία, ιστορία από τις λίγες!). 

Άιντε να δούμε  :Smile:

----------


## ssonic

Έχεις τσεκάρει αν υπάρχει πρόβλεψη για 3η γραμμή στο σπίτι σου;

----------


## Sovjohn

> που λετε, χτες το βράδυ αρχισαν κάτι κουλά. Ειμουν ακομα με την γραμμη του ΟΤΕ, το dsl λειτουργουσε μια χαρά μεν, αλλα απο τις 10 μεχρι τις 2 που κοιμηθηκα το τηλεφωνο εκανε κουλα. Μιλαγες για 10 λεπτα, οπου ενδιαμεσα ακουγες κάτι "κλικ, κλακ, κλοκ" και εχανες το συνομιλητη για 10-15 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά επανερχόταν.
> 
> Και μια στο τοο, ασ πουεμ καθε 20 λεπτα επεφτε εντελώς η συνδεση ( η τηλεφωνική) ετσι για να μαθεις. Ξυπνάω το πρωί νεκρό εντελώς το τηλέφωνο. Βάζω πάνω το router, αναβουν τα λαμπάκια και εχουμε συνδεση. Σας χαιρετώ και πάω στους ενεργοποιημένους.
> 
> Απλα΄είπα να μοιραστώ  τι εγινε γιατι μου φανηκε κουλο, θα ηταν λογικο να με "κοψει" ο οτε, αλλα αυτο το κόλπο που ποτε ειχα τηλέφωνο και πότε όχι για μερικές ωρες δε το πιασα.
> 
> Παρεπιπτώντος. Το netmod τι το κάνω  παίδες? το παώ μονος μου στον ΟΤΕ ( μη μου το χρεώσουεν κιόλας)  η μου το ζητάνε καποια στιγμή?


Το πας μόνος σου...αλλιώς 150 Ε (ναι ναι, ΤΟΣΑ!)

 :Wink: 

Όσο για τον Kombatant...τον ήρωα με την 512ρα της Vivodi...έχει πριβέ καφάο αυτός δε μασάει  :Razz:

----------


## Kombatant

To CAT6 καλώδιο έρχεται κατευθείαν από το ΚΑΦΑΟ, μπαίνει από τον τοίχο και είναι συνδεδεμένο στη πρίζα που θα είναι κ το router. Έχω μονοκατοικία  :Wink:

----------


## dio_

Χθες ελαβα το ρουτερ. 

Πηρα στο καπακι τη Νετ1 και μου εδωσαν ημερομηνια (πιθανης) ενεργοποιησης 23 Ιουλιου. Αν ολα πανε καλα, εχει παρει μονο 40 ημερολογιακες μερες για τη φορητοτητα. Ελπιζω μετα την ενεργοποιηση να πανε ολα καλα και να μην εχω προβληματα τυπου χαμηλες ταχυτητες, αποσυνδεσεις, θορυβο, κακη ποιοτητα κτλ.
Ιδωμεν...

----------


## jimaras

εχω ενεργοποιηθει απο την πεμπτη!και με τις δυο γραμμες ενεργες κατευθειαν!!εμενα εγινε το εξης κουφο και αστειο!ενεργοποιηθηκα και δεν μου ειχε ερθει το ρουτερ!το θεμα ειναι οτι πεταει η γραμμη(σανιδα που λεμε στο κατεβασμα)τηλεφωνο μια χαρα πολυ καλο ηχο!!!!ικανοιποιημενος καργα!!!αυτα!

----------


## Sovjohn

Σήμερα είχαμε το επόμενο θετικό βήμα για την ενεργοποίηση μου, που παραμένει για 1 βδομάδα από σήμερα...Παρέλαβα το router!

Δεν είχα κλείσει κάποιο ραντεβού, βέβαια, και πάλι καλά που ήμουν εδώ στις 6:30 το απόγευμα που ήρθε ο κούριερ, αλλά το έχω στα χέρια μου...Όμορφο είναι  :Smile: 

Αν όλα πάνε καλά, το επόμενο ποστ μου εδώ θα είναι για την ενεργοποίηση και μόνο...I keep my fingers crossed  :Wink:

----------


## R-evil-S

Στην δική μου περίπτωση ο ΟΤΕ κάνει ότι μπορεί για να καθυστερήσει την όλη διαδικασία. Είχε σταλή το αίτημα για shared llu στις 6 Ιουλίου και απορρίφθηκε γιατί  η γραμμή του ΟΤΕ είναι στο πατρικό όνομα της μητέρας μου και εκείνη υπέγραψε την αίτηση με το επώνυμο του πατέρα μου. Εντωμεταξύ στην ταυτότητα της φαίνονται φυσικά και το πατρικό και το τρέχον επώνυμο. Έλεος δηλαδή. Και γι αυτό έπρεπε να υπογράψει ξανά την αίτηση με το τρέχον επώνυμο για να την ξαναστείλει η Νetone στον ΟΤΕ.

Φτου και από την αρχή δηλαδή!

Y.Γ. Αν η αίτηση ήταν για πακέτο OTENET θα είχαμε τέτοια επιπλοκή; Πολύ αμφιβάλλω...

----------


## No-Name

Μα δεν στέλνουν χειρόγραφα την αίτηση....για να απορριφθεί λόγω υπογραφής.Εφόσον στην αίτηση έχει αναφερθεί το όνομα που γράφει ο λογαριασμός αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα.

Επίσης και για ΟΤΕνετ όπως για όλες τις ΑΡΥΣ είναι το ίδιο...

Μη βγάζεις συμπεράσματα εαν δεν γνωρίζεις τις διαδικασίες

----------


## R-evil-S

Δηλαδή θελεις να μου πεις πως δεν λαμβάνει ο ΟΤΕ αίτηση με υπογραφή του αιτούντος; Πως τότε διασφαλίζεται ότι εγώ έκανα την αίτηση και όχι αυθαίρετα η Netone; Είναι extreme αυτό που λέω. απλά μιλάω για την διασφάλιση του ΟΤΕ ως προς την εγγυρότητα της αίτησης. 

Πάντως, αυτή ήταν η επίσημη πληροφόρηση από την Νetone. Αν ήταν κάτι άλλο γιατί να μην μου πουν τον πραγματικό λόγο. Ακόμα και όταν καθυστερούν να στείλουν την αίτηση, στο λένε συνήθως.

----------


## No-Name

Αγόραρε μου ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει αίτηση στα χέρια του καταλαβε το.

Ηλεκτρονικά λαμβάνει τις αιτήσεις.

Δεν μπορεί να σου διασφαλίσει ο ΟΤΕ κάτι όταν λάβει αίτηση με σωστά στοιχεία από το πάροχο την υλοποιεί.

Για τα υπόλοιπα μόνο ο "πάροχος..." σου ξέρει

.-

----------


## lewton

> Αγόραρε μου ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει αίτηση στα χέρια του καταλαβε το.
> 
> Ηλεκτρονικά λαμβάνει τις αιτήσεις.
> 
> Δεν μπορεί να σου διασφαλίσει ο ΟΤΕ κάτι όταν λάβει αίτηση με σωστά στοιχεία από το πάροχο την υλοποιεί.
> 
> .-


Για αυτό φωνάζω για MAC κωδικούς!

----------


## No-Name

Και πολύ καλά κάνεις  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## R-evil-S

> Αγόραρε μου ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει αίτηση στα χέρια του καταλαβε το.


Ενδεχομένως να μου λένε ανακρίβειες από την Netone και να είμαι και εγώ λάθος αλλά *οφείλεις να απαντάς πιο ευγενικά*.

----------


## No-Name

Το *αγοραρε* μου ήταν φιλικό :Wink: ....γιατι δεν το καταλαβες δεν με ενδιαφέρει.Οφειλω να απαντήσω σωστά στην ερώτηση σου και τίποτα άλλο...

Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## R-evil-S

Δεν πρόκειται να ξεκινήσω καυγά. Δεν έχω τίποτα μαζί σου, απλά το ύφος σου μου φάνηκε κάπως και νομίζω πως εκτός του να απαντάμε σωστά, πρέπει να απαντάμε και σε κόσμιο επίπεδο. Αν εσύ το εννοούσες φιλικά, δεν υπάρχει θέμα. 
No hard feelings.

----------


## aitos

> Το *αγοραρε* μου ήταν φιλικό....γιατι δεν το καταλαβες δεν με ενδιαφέρει.Οφειλω να απαντήσω σωστά στην ερώτηση σου και τίποτα άλλο...
> 
> Καλή συνέχεια



 ναι παίδαρε μου ναι άντρα μου καραβοκύρη .......... :Razz: ........... :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Με πήρανε σήμερα το πρωί στις 9.30 από 210-75ΧΧΧΧΧ και κανονίσαμε την παραλαβή του ρούτερ . Λογικά ήταν από την εταιρία κούριερ , αλλά δεν παίρνω κι όρκο , μιας και κυριολεκτικά με πιάσανε στον ύπνο  :Razz: . Μεθαύριο Πέμπτη λοιπόν θα πάρω το ρούτερ , κούριερ επιτρέποντος  :Razz: .

Ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ , λέει η Net One , θα έρθει αύριο 18/07 και οι τεχνικοί της Net One στις 27/07  :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:  . Εν τω μεταξύ εγώ 27/07 πρωί γράφω Διαφορικές Εξισώσεις και μετά από λίγες ώρες φεύγω με το καραβι για το νησί  :Thinking:  και θα παραμείνω εκτός Αθήνας για έναν μήνα . Τους το πα και μου είπαν θα το δούμε  :Whistle:  . 

Τεσπα , αύριο έχω την 8η εξέταση σε 12 μέρες  :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:  και από πέμπτη που χαλαρώνουμε λίγο θα συνεννοηθώ . 

Υπενθυμίζω :

Αποστολή Αίτησης στην Net One 12/06
Καταχώρηση Αίτησης  13/06
Αποστολή στον ΟΤΕ 
α)πρώτη εκδοχή Net One 09/07
β)δεύτερη εκδοχή Net One 19/06
Τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ 18/07 (Δημόσιου θέλοντος)
Παραλαβή ρούτερ 19/07 (κούριερ θέλοντος)
Ενεργοποίηση (27/07) (ελπίζω πιο νωρίς)

----------


## pstr

Προσπάθησε να τους πείσεις να έρθουν πιο νωρίς (οι τεχνικοί της NetONE) για να προλάβεις να τεστάρεις τη γραμμή.

Αααα, και καλές διαφορικές εξισώσεις :Razz:

----------


## mich83

To ενδιαφέρον της υπόθεσης είναι ότι επιτέλους κλείνουν συγκεκριμένα ραντεβού σε βάθος χρόνου. Βέβαια η αργοπορία παραμένει αλλά τουλάχιστον να ξέρει ο κόσμος τι γίνεται..

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Υπενθυμίζω :
> 
> Αποστολή Αίτησης στην Net One 12/06
> Καταχώρηση Αίτησης  13/06
> Αποστολή στον ΟΤΕ 
> α)πρώτη εκδοχή Net One 09/07
> β)δεύτερη εκδοχή Net One 19/06
> Τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ 18/07 (Δημόσιου θέλοντος)
> Παραλαβή ρούτερ 19/07 (κούριερ θέλοντος)
> Ενεργοποίηση (27/07) (ελπίζω πιο νωρίς)


Σαν πολύ δεν σ'εχουν παιδέψει??  :Thinking:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Σαν πολύ δεν σ'εχουν παιδέψει??


Μπα , εκπαιδευμένος για δύσκολες αποστολές από Βιβόντι. Μου φαίνεται σχεδόν παιχνιδάκι  :Cool:  . Ετσι κι αλλιώς με την εξεταστική στο φουλ της αυτές τις μέρες ούτε που καταλαβα πώς πέρασαν οι μέρες ...
Οπως έχω ξαναπει με νοιάζει να ξεμπερδέψω από τα της σύνδεσης πριν να φύγω για το νησί στις 27/07 , αλλά δε φαίνεται και 100% σίγουρο με τα τελευταία δεδομένα .




> Προσπάθησε να τους πείσεις να έρθουν πιο νωρίς (οι τεχνικοί της NetONE) για να προλάβεις να τεστάρεις τη γραμμή.


Καλά , στάνταρ αυτό. Απλά φοβάμαι μήπως έχει καμιά βλάβη ο βρόχος ή δεν τον βρουν καν  :Thinking:  και πρέπει να ξαναρθουν . 

Η ενεργοποίηση θα γίνει ή μέχρι και τις 26/07 ή ΜΕΤΑ τις 28 Αυγούστου. Στο ενδιάμεσο , όσο και να με ψάξουν δε θα με βρουν (αφού θα λείπω  :Razz: )... 



Off Topic





> Αααα, και καλές διαφορικές εξισώσεις


Ευχαριστώ . να δούμε τί θα μας βάλει φέτος  :Whistle: . Τον Ricatti & τον Dirichlet μου μέσα  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  .

----------


## Zorz

Παιδιά γιατι επειμένουν να κάνεις την αίτηση τηλεφωνικά και να σου την στείλουν να την υπογράψεις ? Και μάλιστα ακόμα και με fax δεν μπορούν να την στείλουν νωρίτερα απο 2-3 ημέρες ! Εδω κοιτάμε πως να κερδίσουμε χρόνο να ενεργοποιηθούμε και χτυπάει άσχημα αυτο το πράγμα.

----------


## pstr

Πιθανόν για να συμπληρωθεί πιο σωστά και να γίνει ο πρωταρχικός έλεγχος από τα αρμόδια γραφεία.
Βέβαια αν εσύ είσαι σίγουρος για την ορθότητα όλων των στοιχείων και των επιλογών, την συμπληρώνεις και τη στέλνεις με fax μαζί με όλα τα άλλα δικαιολογητικά.

----------


## miltosko

Έστειλα και εγώ προχθές 16/7 αίτηση για νέα γραμμή με το FAX.

Πριν την στείλω για να είμαι σίγουρος, πήρα τηλέφωνο και ρώτησα ορισμένα πράγματα που είχα συμπληρώσει, εαν τα είχα συμπληρώσει σωστά.  Έπεσα σε ένα πολύ εξυπηρετικό παιδί.

Μετά 30 λεπτά πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου επιβεβαιώσανε την παραλαβή του FAX.

Η πρώτη εντύπωση ήταν πολύ καλή, χωρίς αναμονές, που έχω συνηθίσει από Τελλάς και Βιβόντι. :Smile: 

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να μου είπαν για 15 ημέρες ενεργοποίηση. :Thinking:

----------


## pstr

Καλά, συλλογή από providers κάνεις;  :Razz: 

Vivodi Shared, Tellas Full και τώρα και NetONE. Δεν έχουν μείνει και πολλοί, κουράγιο  :ROFL:

----------


## miltosko

> Καλά, συλλογή από providers κάνεις; 
> 
> Vivodi Shared, Tellas Full και τώρα και NetONE. Δεν έχουν μείνει και πολλοί, κουράγιο


Το προπληρωμένο πακέτο Vivodi Shared λήγει τέλος Αυγούστου και ελπίζω να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί 

η ΝetOne για να την κάνω διακοπή.

----------


## pstr

Ωπ, ζήτησες η ενεργοποίηση να γίνει σε ενεργό βρόχο (σε αυτή τη γραμμή που έχεις τη Vivodi Shared) ; Αν δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι, τότε θα πρέπει να κόψεις πρώτα τη Vivodi Shared και μετά να γίνει ενεργοποίηση NetONE. 
Αν βέβαια έχεις ζητήσει ανενεργό (καινούργια γραμμή) τότε δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## miltosko

> Ωπ, ζήτησες η ενεργοποίηση να γίνει σε ενεργό βρόχο (σε αυτή τη γραμμή που έχεις τη Vivodi Shared) ; Αν δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι, τότε θα πρέπει να κόψεις πρώτα τη Vivodi Shared και μετά να γίνει ενεργοποίηση NetONE. 
> Αν βέβαια έχεις ζητήσει ανενεργό (καινούργια γραμμή) τότε δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.


Νέα γραμμή ζήτησα και επειδή το κτήριο είναι παλιό και δεν διαθέτει 2ο ζευγάρι καλωδίου 

τηλεφώνου, εχω αγοράσει καλώδιο UTP με 4 ζευγάρια μέσα, το οποίο θα το εγκαταστήσω

εξωτερικά το Επόμενο Σάββατο.

----------


## sa1901

> Έστειλα και εγώ προχθές 16/7 αίτηση για νέα γραμμή με το FAX.
> 
> Πριν την στείλω για να είμαι σίγουρος, πήρα τηλέφωνο και ρώτησα ορισμένα πράγματα που είχα συμπληρώσει, εαν τα είχα συμπληρώσει σωστά.  Έπεσα σε ένα πολύ εξυπηρετικό παιδί.
> 
> Μετά 30 λεπτά πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου επιβεβαιώσανε την παραλαβή του FAX.
> 
> Η πρώτη εντύπωση ήταν πολύ καλή, χωρίς αναμονές, που έχω συνηθίσει από Τελλάς και Βιβόντι.
> 
> * Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να μου είπαν για 15 ημέρες ενεργοποίηση*.


Aυτό έχει γίνει ανέκδοτο πια.  :Laughing:

----------


## miltosko

> Aυτό έχει γίνει ανέκδοτο πια.


Για αυτό το λόγο το αναφέρω. Μου φάνηκε παράξενο 15 ημέρες εργάσιμες προφανώς θα ενοούσαν.

Και επειδή ξέρω τι σημαίνει "χρόνος ενεργοποίησης" για αυτό το λόγο έκανα αίτηση 45 ημερολογιακές
ημέρες πριν την λήξη του πακέτου μου.

Ελπίζω η ΝetOne να με διαψεύσει και όταν θα έχω γυρίσει από τις διακοπές στις 20 Αυγούστου
να είμαι ενεργοποιημένος.

----------


## patouhas

Λοιπον σήμερα ενεργοποιηθηκα!!

Πάω στο άλλο νήμα....

----------


## miltosko

> Λοιπον σήμερα ενεργοποιηθηκα!!
> 
> Πάω στο άλλο νήμα....


Καλορίζικη η νέα σου σύνδεση, καλές ταχύτητες χωρίς προβλήματα. :One thumb up: 

Ελπίζω και εγώ να είμαι ενεργοποιημένος εντός μηνός. :Thinking:

----------


## patouhas

> Καλορίζικη η νέα σου σύνδεση, καλές ταχύτητες χωρίς προβλήματα.
> 
> Ελπίζω και εγώ να είμαι ενεργοποιημένος εντός μηνός.


Φίλε μου διάβασε στο αλλο νήμα τη έκανα και με ενεργοποιήσανε σήμερα!
Εαν δεν τους  είχα πάρει χτες και να απειλούσα για καταγγέλια ακόμα θα περίμενα

----------


## harris

Βοηθέ τυρέμπορα τι έγινε τελικά; Ήρθε ο πΟΤΕς σήμερα;  :Thinking:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Βοηθέ τυρέμπορα τι έγινε τελικά; Ήρθε ο πΟΤΕς σήμερα;


How shall i know?  :Thinking:  και καλά θα έπρεπε να δω τον τεχνικό ?  :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:  δεν υποτίθεται ότι ό,τι δουλειά είναι να κάνει , την κάνει μόνος του και φεύγει? έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν είχαμε κλείσει ραντεβού και ψιλοσυμπτωματικά έμαθα πότε θα ερχόταν  :Thinking: .

Το πρωί (9-12 δλδ σχεδόν αξημέρωτα  :Razz: ) περιμένω τον κούριερ ...
Λέω να πάρω ένα τηλ αύριο στη Net One να δούμε τί θα γίνει  :Thinking:  .

----------


## No-Name

Η μεταφορά για πότε εχει οριστεί?

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Η μεταφορά για πότε εχει οριστεί?






> Με πήρανε σήμερα το πρωί στις 9.30 από 210-75ΧΧΧΧΧ και κανονίσαμε την παραλαβή του ρούτερ . Λογικά ήταν από την εταιρία κούριερ , αλλά δεν παίρνω κι όρκο , μιας και κυριολεκτικά με πιάσανε στον ύπνο . Μεθαύριο Πέμπτη λοιπόν θα πάρω το ρούτερ , κούριερ επιτρέποντος .
> 
> Ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ , λέει η Net One , θα έρθει αύριο 18/07 και οι τεχνικοί της Net One στις 27/07  . Εν τω μεταξύ εγώ 27/07 πρωί γράφω Διαφορικές Εξισώσεις και μετά από λίγες ώρες φεύγω με το καραβι για το νησί  και θα παραμείνω εκτός Αθήνας για έναν μήνα . Τους το πα και μου είπαν θα το δούμε  . 
> 
> Τεσπα , αύριο έχω την 8η εξέταση σε 12 μέρες  και από πέμπτη που χαλαρώνουμε λίγο θα συνεννοηθώ . 
> 
> Υπενθυμίζω :
> 
> Αποστολή Αίτησης στην Net One 12/06
> ...


 :Wink:  ...

----------


## No-Name

18/7 δηλαδή γίνεται παράδοση βρόχου(βασικά έγινε ήδη).....παρακάλα της net1 να κάνει όσο πιο σύντομα γίνεται.

Καλή ενεργοποίηση φίλτατε :One thumb up:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> 18/7 δηλαδή γίνεται παράδοση βρόχου*(βασικά έγινε ήδη)*.....παρακάλα της net1 να κάνει όσο πιο σύντομα γίνεται.


Hopefully  :Whistle:  ...  :Razz: 




> Καλή ενεργοποίηση φίλτατε


Ευχαριστώ  :One thumb up:  , αν και τη γραμμή θα την χαρώ ουσιαστικά με την έναρξη του νέου εξαμήνου στις 5 *Νοεμβρίου*   :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:  .

----------


## No-Name

Off Topic


		Θα σε χάσουμε δηλαδή? :Sad:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Off Topic





> Θα σε χάσουμε δηλαδή?


Οπως με χάσατε τις προηγούμενες δύο βδομάδες που είχα εξεταστική  :Razz:  . Υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτερες αντιΟΤΕτζίδικες φωνές  :Razz:  από τη δική μου , οπότε no worries   :Whistle:  . Κι εσένα βλέπω θα σε χάσουμε  :Sorry:  . Ποιος θα απομείνει να υπερασπίζεται τη 4νετ?  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## No-Name

όχι ρε εγω θα μπάινω κανονικά από Ολλανδία στο φόρουμ....είπαμε είναι τρόπος ζωής πώς να το κάνουμε  :Smile:

----------


## spyII

> Για αυτό το λόγο το αναφέρω. Μου φάνηκε παράξενο 15 ημέρες εργάσιμες προφανώς θα ενοούσαν.
> 
> Και επειδή ξέρω τι σημαίνει "χρόνος ενεργοποίησης" για αυτό το λόγο έκανα αίτηση 45 ημερολογιακές
> ημέρες πριν την λήξη του πακέτου μου.
> 
> Ελπίζω η ΝetOne να με διαψεύσει και όταν θα έχω γυρίσει από τις διακοπές στις 20 Αυγούστου
> να είμαι ενεργοποιημένος.



Έκανα αίτηση στις 2 Ιουλίου.4 πήγε στον ΟΤΕ  και την Δευτέρα 23 Ιουλίου ενεργοποιούμε!!!!!!!!!

21 ημερολογιακές.......15 εργάσιμες ακριβώς!

Αν και μου είχαν πει γύρω στις 20 εργάσιμες...

Μένω Περιστέρι.
Και κάτι άλλο , τους είπες ότι όταν αυτοί θα προσπαθούν να σε ενεργοποιήσουν εσύ ακόμη θα έχεις άλλο πάροχο?Μάλλον τους πακέτωσες!Για ρώτα!!

----------


## spyII

> Aυτό έχει γίνει ανέκδοτο πια.


Και οι δικές μου 15 εργάσιμες ανέκδοτο σου φαίνονται?

----------


## Geotzourmi

εμένα μου είπανε 31/7 πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης (αίτηση κατατέθηκε νομίζω 5 ιούλη αν θυμάμαι)... Βέβαια θα 'μαι διακοπές...ελπίζω να μην έρθω 15 αυγούστου και να περιμένω ακόμα!!!Γενικά τηρούνε τις πιθανές ημερομηνίες που σας έχουνε αναφέρει??

----------


## Zorz

Απο σήμερα ανήκω και εγώ στο club αιτηθέντων  :Smile:

----------


## sa1901

> Έκανα αίτηση στις 2 Ιουλίου.4 πήγε στον ΟΤΕ  και την Δευτέρα 23 Ιουλίου ενεργοποιούμε!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 21 ημερολογιακές.......15 εργάσιμες ακριβώς!
> 
> Αν και μου είχαν πει γύρω στις 20 εργάσιμες...
> 
> Μένω Περιστέρι.
> Και κάτι άλλο , τους είπες ότι όταν αυτοί θα προσπαθούν να σε ενεργοποιήσουν εσύ ακόμη θα έχεις άλλο πάροχο?Μάλλον τους πακέτωσες!Για ρώτα!!





> Και οι δικές μου 15 εργάσιμες ανέκδοτο σου φαίνονται?


Κάτσε να γίνει πρώτα η ενεργοποίηση με το καλό και μετα το συζητάμε.

Και σε μένα είπαν 13 εργάσιμες και όμως θέλαν 13 ημερολογιακές απλά και μόνο για να στείλουν την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ (αν την στείλαν τότε που μου είπαν).

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι 13-15 μέρες που λένε είναι η εξαίρεση και όχι ο κανόνας. Τόσο απλά.

----------


## pstr

> Έκανα αίτηση στις 2 Ιουλίου.4 πήγε στον ΟΤΕ και την Δευτέρα 23 Ιουλίου ενεργοποιούμε!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 21 ημερολογιακές.......15 εργάσιμες ακριβώς!
> 
> Αν και μου είχαν πει γύρω στις 20 εργάσιμες...
> 
> Μένω Περιστέρι.
> Και κάτι άλλο , *τους είπες ότι όταν αυτοί θα προσπαθούν να σε ενεργοποιήσουν εσύ ακόμη θα έχεις άλλο πάροχο*?Μάλλον τους πακέτωσες!Για ρώτα!!


Έχει πει ήδη ο miltosko ότι έχει ζητήσει ανενεργό βρόχο (νέα γραμμή) οπότε δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1050

----------


## miltosko

Σωστά τα λες pstr.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Πριν από λίγο παρέλαβα το ρούτερ . Ομορφούτσικο είναι  :Razz:  (αν και λίγο μεγάλο  :Whistle: ). Btw , η πίσω θύρα που γράφει PSTN τί είναι ?  :Thinking: 

Μόλις πήρα τηλ και στο 13860 . Τους εξήγησα ότι 27/07 δεν παίζει να ενεργοποιηθώ και ότι μέχρι το αργότερο 26/07 πρέπει να γινει αυτό , αλλιώς μετά τις 28/08 . Ο υπάλληλος μου είπε ότι δεν έχουν λάβει ακόμα το ΟΚ από τον ΟΤΕ , πράγμα που γίνεται συνήθως σε 2-3 εργάσιμες , άρα ή αύριο ή τη Δευτέρα ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ο ΟΤΕ θα δώσει το ΟΚ και θα έρθουν οι τεχνικοί της Net One όσο το δυνατόν πιο γρήγορα και κατά πάσα βεβαιότητα μέχρι και τις 26/07  :One thumb up:  .

Υπενθυμίζω :

Αποστολή Αίτησης στην Net One 12/06
Καταχώρηση Αίτησης  13/06
Αποστολή στον ΟΤΕ 
α)πρώτη εκδοχή Net One 09/07
β)δεύτερη εκδοχή Net One 19/06
Τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ 18/07 
Παραλαβή ρούτερ 19/07 
Ενεργοποίηση (27/07) (ελπίζω πιο νωρίς)

----------


## kvate

Έχει ενεργοποιηθεί κανείς στη Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια;
Όπως βλέπετε και στην υπογραφή, έχω φτάσει στις 42 ημερολογιακές μέρες (30 εργάσιμες!!!) από την αίτηση και αρχίζω να φρικάρω...

----------


## Cosmonaut

Με πήραν τηλέφωνο οτι πάνε στο σπίτι για την σύνδεση.  :Respekt: 
Καλά που είναι ο πατέρας μου Αθήνα και τον έχωσα να πάει να τους ανοίξει. :Embarassed: 

Δεν βλέπω την ώρα να φύγω απο την δουλειά... :Whistle:

----------


## Geotzourmi

και από σήμερα αποχαιρετώ το νήμα!!!Ενεργοποιήθηκα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!19/7 αντί για 31/7 όπως μου είπαν ...χτες!!!!!

Απίστευτο...Ούτε η κοπέλα στο τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης δε το πίστευε ότι την έπαιρνα από το τηλέφωνο της netone. Αυτή έβλεπε ακόμα ότι είμαι υπό κατασκευή!!!Της πήρε κάποια λεπτά να με βρει!

----------


## Stelios GR

Αποφάσισα να κάνω και 'γω μια νέα αρχή σήμερα, με NetOne. Εταιρεία που αρχικά δεν πήρα στα σοβαρά, κι ας είχαν ακουστεί καλά σχόλια. Λοιπόν, μίλησα το μεσημέρι με έναν ευγέστατο κύριο, δώσαμε τα χέρια μας και τώρα περιμένω να μου στείλουν την αίτηση μέσω e-mail για να τη ζωγραφίσω λίγο [καλλιτεχνική άποψη βέβαια!  :Cool: ].

Φυσικά και NetOne με αναμονή περίπου 1 μήνα, όχι τίποτα 3-4 από κάτι άλλα φιλαράκια που ακούνε στα ονόματα Tellas & Vivodi. No mo' sacrifices babe. Και να φανταστείς ήθελα προχθές να βάλω το Telefonet+... ξανά 3 μήνες αβεβαιότητας. Εντάξει, θα έτρεχα σίγουρα στη Forthnet με τα [έως] 24 Mbps αλλά είμαι προσωρινά ακάλυπτος, είτε έχουμε έλλειψη πορτιέρηδων.  :Wink: 

Anyway, ανανέωση της υπογραφής και προχωράμε μπροστά!

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Όπως φαίνεται και στην υπογραφή μου, μετά από χτεσινή ενημέρωση, στάλθηκε η αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ στις 16/7 (Δευτέρα). Τι λες τώρα!!! Στη Vivodi περίμενα 5 μήνες και πάλι δεν στείλαν την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ.  :ROFL: 
Σοβαρά τώρα, ελπίζω να ενεργοποιηθώ μέχρι την πρώτη εβδομάδα του Αυγούστου, και η υπηρεσία να είναι πάνω απ'όλα *αξιόπιστη*.

----------


## spyII

> Κάτσε να γίνει πρώτα η ενεργοποίηση με το καλό και μετα το συζητάμε.
> 
> Και σε μένα είπαν 13 εργάσιμες και όμως θέλαν 13 ημερολογιακές απλά και μόνο για να στείλουν την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ (αν την στείλαν τότε που μου είπαν).
> 
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι 13-15 μέρες που λένε είναι η εξαίρεση και όχι ο κανόνας. Τόσο απλά.



Τέτοια πες μου τέτοια πες μου!!!!!
Μου είπαν ότι έστειλαν την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ στις 4 Ιουλίου.
Προχθές που πήρα τηλ. μου είπαν πως από τον ΟΤΕ η παράδωση του βρόχου θα γίνει στις 23 Ιουλίου.

Δε θα χρειαστεί να έρθει τεχνικός και ότι θα κοπεί το τηλ περίπου στις 16:00 το μεσημέρι και θα ενεργοποιηθώ μετά από περίπου 2 ώρες.....Να δούμε.....

----------


## antonatos

Σημερα πηρα το ρουτερ και περιμενω την παραδωση του βροχου. Αντε να δουμε τι πουλαει η νετονε. 

Υ.Γ. πλακα ειχε ο κουριερ ειναι παλατησ μου

----------


## dimitris_28

> Όπως φαίνεται και στην υπογραφή μου, μετά από χτεσινή ενημέρωση, στάλθηκε η αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ στις 16/7 (Δευτέρα). Τι λες τώρα!!! Στη Vivodi περίμενα 5 μήνες και πάλι δεν στείλαν την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ. 
> Σοβαρά τώρα, ελπίζω να ενεργοποιηθώ μέχρι την πρώτη εβδομάδα του Αυγούστου, και η υπηρεσία να είναι πάνω απ'όλα *αξιόπιστη*.


συναδελφε ...μετα απο 4-5μηνη αναμονη στη vivodi (και ακυρωση βεβαια) εφτασε η αιτηση μου απο netone στον οτε στις 19/7 ....! αντε....παμε μια κοντρουλα τωρα ...να δουμε ποιος θα ενεργοποιηθει πρωτος!   :Laughing:   ( παντως το βλεπω 20 ημερολογ. μερουλες)  :Wink:

----------


## Kombatant

Και γώ έκανα update το signature με τις νέες εξελίξεις... είναι και ανενεργός βρόχος που ζήτησα, οπότε ίδωμεν  :Smile:

----------


## Zorz

Kombatant κατι offtopic για την υπογραφη σου, η Παρασκευή και 13 δεν είναι γρουσούζικη, η τρίτη και 13 είναι η γρουσούζικη  :Wink: 
Και ολα να μας πάνε καλα με την αίτηση...

----------


## Sovjohn

Off Topic





> Kombatant κατι offtopic για την υπογραφη σου, η Παρασκευή και 13 δεν είναι γρουσούζικη, η τρίτη και 13 είναι η γρουσούζικη 
> Και ολα να μας πάνε καλα με την αίτηση...


Ο Kombatant έχωντας γνώση του δυτικού / λατινογενούς και αγγλοσαξωνικού πολιτισμού (όπως και εγώ) ξέρει ότι ΕΚΕΙ η Friday the 13th θεωρείται γρουσούζικη για τους ίδιους λόγους που εδώ έχουμε την Τρίτη  :Razz: 

Αλλά πιστεύω όλα θα πάνε καλά με τις αιτήσεις μας...

----------


## ssotiris

Και ο δικός μου καιρός έρχεται....Δευτέρα μεσημέρι περιμένω του τεχνικούς της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ.

Το παράξενο είναι ότι ενώ περίμενα τον ΟΤΕ την Παρασκευή, αυτός δεν ήρθε...καλώδιο στο κατανεμητή δεν βλέπω, χαρτάκι προς τον πάροχο πάλι δεν βλέπω....αλλά με πήραν χτες οι τεχνικοί της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και κλείσαμε ραντεβού για Δευτέρα, γιατί λένε αυτοί βλέπουν ότι όλα είναι οκ....βέβαια ούτε μόντεμ έχω παραλάβει ακόμη....

Τα νεότερα αύριο...μάλλον...

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Μου δώσανε ως ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 2 Αυγ. Αυτές τις μέρες θα λάβω και τον εξοπλισμό.
Μια ερώτηση: είναι φυσιολογικό να πληρώνουμε το τέλος ενεργοποίησης στο κούριερ? Θέλω να πω πως το τέλος αφορά *ενεργοποίηση* της υπηρεσίας, και το κούριερ έρχεται πριν την ενεργοποίηση. Δλδ πληρώνεις 50 ευρώ για μια υπηρεσία που *θα* ενεργοποιηθεί. Και αν, για τον Χ ή Υ λόγο, η υπηρεσία τελικά ΔΕΝ ενεργοποιηθεί, τα 50 ευρώ τί γίνονται?
Εν πάσει περιπτώσει, θεωρώ ότι είναι παρατυπία να πληρώνεις το τέλος ενεργοποίησης πριν τη στιγμή ενεργοποίησης, ασχέτως από το γεγονός ότι η NetOne δεν έχει δείξει δείγματα εξαπάτησης.

----------


## pstr

Έχει δωθεί μία απάντηση στο support forum: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...07#post1164507

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Νο βρόχος , no party  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil: .

Πριν από λίγο έφυγαν οι τεχνικοί της Net One .Δήλωση βλάβης στον ΟΤΕ και βλέπουμε. Δεν έβρισκαν καθόλου σήμα . Κάπου έχει γίνει η ζημιά από τον ΟΤΕ  :Thumb down: . Το θέμα είναι ότι εγώ την Παρασκευή φεύγω και γυρνάω τέλη Αυγούστου , άρα η ενεργοποίηση πάει για τότε...

Υπενθυμίζω :

Αποστολή Αίτησης στην Net One 12/06
Καταχώρηση Αίτησης 13/06
Αποστολή στον ΟΤΕ
α)πρώτη εκδοχή Net One 09/07
β)δεύτερη εκδοχή Net One 19/06
Τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ 18/07 
Παραλαβή ρούτερ 19/07 
Ενεργοποίηση 29/08 (μείον ένας μήνας και δύο μέρες που θα είμαι εκτός Αθηνών ...)

Βέβαια είχαμε και δύο καλα :

α)ανακάλυψα ότι το σπίτι έχει και δεύτερη καλωδίωση  :Cool: . Δεν χρησιμοποιώ την κεντρική πρίζα και δεν είχα δει ότι έχει δύο ζεύγη  :Cool: .

β)βρίσκομαι 111 μέτρα από τον ΟΤΕ  :One thumb up: . Βέβαια , αυτό με προβληματίζει γιατί το attenuation στη γραμμή της Βιβόντι που έχω είναι 16 dB  :Thinking: , δλδ τραγικά πολλά για 111 μέτρα  :Thinking:  , ίσως βέβαια να φταίει και η εσωτερικά καλωδίωση της πολυκατοικίας που είναι 40 χρόνων  :Thinking:  , η οποία όμως παρά τα 40 χρόνια της έχει και δεύτερη καλωδίωση  :One thumb up:  .

----------


## No-Name

Πώς ξέραν ότι εισαι 111 μέτρα εφόσον δεν έχει σήμα η γραμμή?Εννοώ εφόσον κάπου χάνει και δεν ειναι συνδεδεμένη στο άλλο άκρο(στη προκειμένη στο dslam netone)?

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Πώς ξέραν ότι εισαι 111 μέτρα εφόσον δεν έχει σήμα η γραμμή?Εννοώ εφόσον κάπου χάνει και δεν ειναι συνδεδεμένη στο άλλο άκρο(στη προκειμένη στο dslam netone)?


Προφανώς έτσι θα έλεγε ο ΟΤΕτζης  :Thinking:  , πλάκα-πλάκα σωστή σκέψη , είδες δεν ρώτησα  :Cool: .

Βασικά τα 111 μέτρα μου τα παν πριν δουν ότι δεν έχει σήμα η γραμμή , κοιτώντας το χαρτί του ΟΤΕ με τον αριθμό βρόχου κτλ.  :Thinking:  . Βέβαια , τι έγινε ξαφνικά? χάθηκε η γραμμή ?  :Thinking:

----------


## No-Name

Δεν πάς να συνδέσεις το ρούτερ πάνω?

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Δεν πάς να συνδέσεις το ρούτερ πάνω?


Μπα , τους πήρα τηλ. στο κινητό  :Cool: . Δεν είναι η απόστασή μου 111 μέτρα . Αλλά κόβεται ο βρόχος 111 μέτρα μακριά από το DSLAM πριν να φτάσει σε μένα . Βέβαια όταν είχαν έρθει εδώ άλλα μου παν  :Thinking:  , αλλά ίσως να καταλαβα λάθος εγώ  :Thinking:  , ίσως να μην το παν καλά αυτοί  :Thinking: , ίσως και τα δύο  :Thinking: , ποιος ξέρει . Γιατί πράγματι δεν είμαι τόσο κοντα στον ΟΤΕ αλλά κάπου στα 300-400 μέτρα (άσχετο , είμαι στην ευθεία)  :Thinking: . 

Τεσπα , καλό φθινόπωρο για τη  NetOne  :Cool:  .

----------


## ronaldinio

Λοιπόν, τα νέα από το μέτωπο δεν είναι ευχάριστα...

Σε επικοινωνία μου προ ολίγου με το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών σχετικά με την περίπτωσή μου μια καθόλα ευγενική και εξυπηρετική κοπέλα μου είπε τα εξής:

Η καθυστέρηση στους ανενεργούς βρόχους από τον ΟΤΕ είναι συχνό φαινόμενο στην εταιρία. Ο λόγος είναι λίγο-πολύ προφανής και λέγεται αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός...
Η μόνη δύναμη που έχουν για να πιέσουν είναι να κάνουν reports τις καθυστερήσεις σε ΟΤΕ και ΕΕΤΤ.

Για μένα έχουν λάβει ενδεικτική ημερομηνία κατασκευής 18/7, ο μήνας έχει 23  και ακόμα τίποτα.
Είναι πολύ πιθανό η όλη διαδικασία να με πάει μέχρι 15αύγουστο!

Μου ανέφερε και η κοπέλα μια περίπτωση ενός παιδιού που πήγε στον ΟΤΕ της περιοχής του και απείλησε με μηνύσεις. Τελικά με τα πολλά τα κατάφερε το παιδί να κάνει τη δουλειά του.
Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει και γω να αντιδράσω κάπως έτσι.
Ίσως να το αφήσω σαν έσχατη λύση.

Αν δεν είχα τα πάγια της Vivodi να τρέχουν δε θα με ένοιαζε, με 60κάτι ευρώ πάγιο όμως με νοιάζει και με τρώει!

Τι να κάνω ρε παιδιά, προτείνετε κάτι άλλο εκτός από υπομονή;

----------


## penetrator

Να πας διακοπές και ίσως όταν γυρίσεις, ο ΟΤΕ να έχει παραδώσει την γραμμή  :One thumb up:

----------


## spyII

Να τα μαααααααας!

+1 μέρα καθυστέρησης και βλέπουμε...

Ενώ ήταν να γίνει η ενεργοποίηση στις 23 Ιουλίου και ώρα 16:00 περίπου....Θα γίνει αύριο....
Αλλά υπάρχει μια μικρή πιθανότητα να μη γίνει και στις 24 μου είπαν....
Θα ενημερωθώ τηλεφωνικά.....Ε τα κάνει αυτά ο ΟΤΕ μερικές φορές μου είπαν.Δεν παραδίδει τις γραμμές στην ώρα τους....

Άντε να δούμε....... :Thinking:

----------


## No-Name

Ψυχραιμία πάιδες όλα θα γίνουν.....

Μια μέρα πάνω μια κάτω δεν χαθηκε και ο κόσμος!!!

Καλές ενεργοποιήσεις ευχομαι :Smile:

----------


## harris

> Ψυχραιμία πάιδες όλα θα γίνουν.....
> 
> Μια μέρα πάνω μια κάτω δεν χαθηκε και ο κόσμος!!!


Έτσι ακριβώς!  :One thumb up:  Ας ήταν το πρόβλημά μας η μία μέρα!!!  :Wink:

----------


## kvate

Για 1 μέρα όχι... αλλά όταν ο ΟΤΕ έχει κάνει 26 εργάσιμες να παραδώσει το βρόχο (όπως φαίνεται και στην υπογραφή), τότε τι γίνεται; Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να έχω το ρεκόρ καθυστέρησης ενεργοποίησης στη Net One...

----------


## Kombatant

Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε και από την υπογραφή, είχαμε εξελίξεις σήμερα... ήρθε το courier και μου παρέδωσε το router, και πήρα κατευθείαν τηλέφωνο στην Netone - σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά τους, ο ΟΤΕ τους έδωσε ημερομηνία παράδοσης 6/8. Αίντε να δούμε, ως πρώην Vivodiκος όλα αυτά μου φαίνονται πολύ παράξενα, να απαντάνε αμέσως στο τηλέφωνο, να μη στη λένε όταν παραπονιέσαι για τη βλάβη που έχεις για 8 μήνες, να γίνονται άμεσα οι διαδικασίες..  :Razz: 

Τουλάχιστον εδώ στο κέντρο του Αιγάλεω από εμπειρία μου οι ΟΤΕτζήδες είναι καλά παιδιά οπότε έχω βάσιμες ελπίδες  :Smile:  Τώρα πρέπει να βρώ τρόπο να μάθω πότε θα μου ενεργοποιήσουν την πόρτα στο ΚΑΦΑΟ, όταν γίνει αυτό, βάζω το καλωδιάκι μόνος μου κ δε χρειάζεται καν να κουράζονται τα ΟΤΕ-όπαιδα να έρθουν από εδώ  :Wink:

----------


## miltosko

*Αίντε να δούμε, ως πρώην Vivodiκος όλα αυτά μου φαίνονται πολύ παράξενα,*


Μα τι γίνεται ;   Όλοι που φεύγουν από την Vivodi στην Netone πάνε ;

----------


## Kombatant

Ναι, καί όχι μόνο χρήστες...  :Wink:

----------


## ronaldinio

> Ναι, καί όχι μόνο χρήστες...


Για πες τι ξέρεις...

----------


## spyII

1 ημέρα καθυστέρησης τελικά!!!!!

Όπως το είπανε!!!!

Είμαι ΚΟΜΠΛΕ!
Αντε και στα δικά σας!!!!!!!!!
Τα τηλ και οι 2 γραμμές λειτουργούν άψογα!

----------


## spyII

> *Αίντε να δούμε, ως πρώην Vivodiκος όλα αυτά μου φαίνονται πολύ παράξενα,*
> 
> 
> Μα τι γίνεται ;   Όλοι που φεύγουν από την Vivodi στην Netone πάνε ;


114 ημερολογιακές περίμενα στη μπαχαλοεταιρία!!!!ΟΥΣΤ μακριά!!

Δεν πιστεύω να συγκρίνονται με τις 20 ημερολογιακές της NETONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> 114 ημερολογιακές περίμενα στη μπαχαλοεταιρία!!!!ΟΥΣΤ μακριά!!
> !


Σε έχω άνετα.  :Razz:  128 ημερολογιακές μέρες!  :Whistle: 
Ούτε που κατάλαβα πως έφτασα να είμαι μια εβδομάδα πριν την ενεργοποίηση στη NetOne.

----------


## BaGeR

> Για 1 μέρα όχι... αλλά όταν ο ΟΤΕ έχει κάνει 26 εργάσιμες να παραδώσει το βρόχο (όπως φαίνεται και στην υπογραφή), τότε τι γίνεται; Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να έχω το ρεκόρ καθυστέρησης ενεργοποίησης στη Net One...



Το ρεκόρ καθυστέρισης σαφώς και το κατέχω εγώ.  :No no: 
Αίτηση 15/5 στα γραφεία τους για ανενεργό χωρίς φορητότητα.
Αποστολή αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ 16/5. 
Μέτρα πόσες εργάσιμες έχουν περάσει..
Εύχομαι να μην περιμένεις όσο καιρό (θα)περιμένω εγώ.
Αν και έβαλα ήδη conn-x μέσα σε *2 μέρες* στην παλιά γραμμή που έχω απο οτε, θα συνεχίσω να περιμένω να δώ πότε θα παραδωθεί η γραμμή στην Net One.  :ROFL:

----------


## harris

> Αποστολή αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ 16/5.


Έχεις επιβεβαιώσει στο 134 ότι η αίτησή σου έχει φθάσει στον ΟΤΕ?!  :Whistle:

----------


## Kombatant

> Έχεις επιβεβαιώσει στο 134 ότι η αίτησή σου έχει φθάσει στον ΟΤΕ?!




Off Topic


		Ερώτηση λιγάκι offtopic... άμα πάρω στο 134 δλδ και τους πω το ονομά μου κ τη Netone θα ξέρουν τι παίζει με το βρόχο;;

----------


## harris

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ερώτηση λιγάκι offtopic... άμα πάρω στο 134 δλδ και τους πω το ονομά μου κ τη Netone θα ξέρουν τι παίζει με το βρόχο;;


Θα πάρεις στο 134, θα δώσεις τα στοιχεία σου (αριθμό τηλεφώνου κλπ) και θα ρωτήσεις αν υπάρχει αίτημα από την netone για αλλαγή παρόχου  :Wink: 

Γαι τον BaGeR όμως είπα κοτσάνα  :Embarassed: , γιατί δεν ισχύει αυτό για ανενεργό βρόχο χωρίς φορητότητα, αφού δεν ξέρει το νούμερο  :Thinking: 

Πάντως ακόμα και στη netone, ζητείστε να μπούν στο wcrm και να δουν αν έχει καταχωρηθεί η αίτηση... λογικά μπορούν αν λειτουργούν όπως η HOL  :Wink:

----------


## No-Name

Mπορούν μπορούν εδώ στέλνουν screenshot στους πελάτες από το WCRM αλήθεια όταν υπέγραψαν σύμβαση για είσοδο στο WCRM και έκδοση user/pass το επισήμαναν αυτό? :Whistle:

----------


## Zorz

19/07 η αίτηση και 23/07 αποστολή στον ΟΤΕ. Σε δυο εργάσιμες!  :Respekt:

----------


## miltosko

Πριν λίγο ήρθε το courier και έφερε τον εξοπλισμό, πήρε και 50 ευρώ για την ενεργοποίηση.

Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα δεν μου έδωσαν ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης αλλά μου 

είπαν ότι θα ενεργοποιηθεί σύντομα, αυτή ή το αργότερο την επόμενη εβδομάδα. :One thumb up:

----------


## BaGeR

*harris* και *NoName22* εννοείτε πως είναι εξακριβομένο το οτι η αίτηση μου στάλθηκε στον ΟΤΕ στις 16/5. Έχω και το screenshot απο το WCRM, που όπως πολύ σωστά λέει ο noname22, το στέλνουν σε αρκετούς, και μάλιστα εγώ το έστειλα και στην καταγγελία μου που έχω κάνει απο τις αρχές 7ου στην ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## BaGeR

Α ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι μου έχουν στήλει και έχω παραλάβει εννοείτε, το modem απο τις 22/5! πληρώνοντας τα 50 ευρώ φυσικά. 
Το έχω και το βλέπω στο κουτί του τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες και κάτι μέρες δλδ.

----------


## BaGeR

Off Topic


		Το άλλο με τον τοτό το ξέρεις;
Τα ίδια πράγματα είναι όλοι οι εναλακτικοί.
Ψάχνονται για να εξαγοραστούν.  :Very Happy: 
Όσο μεγαλύτερο πελατολόγιο τόσο περισσότερα χρήματα.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Ενεργοποιήθηκα τελικά σήμερα  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:   :Worthy:  . Περισσότερα στο club των ενεργοποιημένων  :Worthy:  .

----------


## Sovjohn

Στούς φίλους με καθυστέρηση στον ανενεργό, θα πρότεινα αν θέλουν να περάσουν από τον ΟΤΕ της περιοχής τους για μια "φιλική κουβεντούλα"...Δεν  βλάπτει αν μπορείτε να το κάνετε.

Στον Kombatant, εύχομαι για μια φορά στη ζωή του να του πάνε όλα καλά με μια γραμμή εναλλακτικού (ξέρει αυτός)

Στα σχόλια για τη Vivodi, ναι πολλοί χρήστες πάνε από το μαύρο στο άσπρο (3+ μήνες ενεργοποίηση vs 20 ημέρες) και εξ' όσων γνωρίζουμε (και εγώ και ο Kombatant και κάποιοι άλλοι που έχουν γίνει θρύλοι στη Vivodi lol -όσοι κατάλαβαν κατάλαβαν-) και κάποιοι υπάλληλοι την έχουν "κάνει" προς τα εκεί, σε τμήματα NOC κτλ κυρίως.

ΥΓ: Εννοείται ότι ενεργοποιήθηκα εδώ και 3-4 μέρες, απλά δεν πέρασα να σας το πω...Θα παρακολουθώ το thread για τυχόν συμβουλές κτλ καθαρά  :Wink:

----------


## Zorz

Παιδιά παρέλαβα σήμερα τον εξοπλισμό με courier, όταν γίνεται αυτο σημαίνει οτι έχει υπάρξει κάποια εξέλιξη απο τον ΟΤΕ η είμαστε κοντά στην ενεργοποίηση η δεν έχει να κανει ?

----------


## No-Name

Από 23/7 μετράς 10 εργασιμες.....

----------


## Zorz

Για 13 με 15 μου είπαν απο την netone

----------


## No-Name

Εώ σου λέω τι ορίζει το RUO.Το τι λένε οι πάρχοι το έχω .....απλά ξεχασμένο

----------


## Zorz

Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, θα έρθουν οτετζήδες στο σπίτι για να βρούν το κουτί του ΟΤΕ και πρέπει να είμαι εδω για να τους ανοίξω και να τους δείξω που είναι ? γιατι δεν εχω ιδέα που είναι.

----------


## rdaniel

Όχι απαραίτητα. Πολλές φορές ο ΟΤΕ απλά ενεργοποιεί τη σύνδεσή σου στο "box" όπου ανήκει το σπίτι σου (ένα μικρό κουτάκι όπου καταλήγουν καλώδια από το ΚΑΦΑΟ) και δίνει το αντίστοιχο νούμερο στην NetOne.

Βέβαια, δεν είναι σπάνιο σε αυτήτην περίπτωση άλλο νούμερο να έχουν δώσει και άλλο να έχουν ενεργοποιήσει, να μην πω ότι σε εμένα την πρώτη φορά είχαν στείλει τη γραμμή και σε εντελώς άλλο box που ΔΕΝ επικοινωνούσε με το σπίτι μου ...  :Thumb down:  Συνολικά χρειάστηκε να έρθουν 3 φορές οι τεχνικοί της NetONe μέχρι να βρεθεί και να ενεργοποιηθεί ο βροχος ... Και ΚΑΘΕ φορά ο ΟΤΕ ισχυριζόταν ότι δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα.

Βέβαια, δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτό θα συμβεί και σε εσένα και σου εύχομαι γρήγορη ενεργοποίηση και με καλό βρόχο  :Wink:

----------


## savaspar

Παιδιά σκεύτομαι να κάνω κι εγώ αίτηση για Netone Full. Αξίζει?? Έχω διαβάσει όλο σχεδόν το thread απο την αρχή και έχω δει και κάποια άτομα (αρκετά δηλαδή) με σοβαρά προβλήματα..
Εγώ είχα κάνει αίτηση αρχές Μαρτίου για Vivodi Cable TV --- μετά ακύρωση τον Ιούνιο λόγω καθυστέρησης, παράλληλη αίτηση στην ΟΝ Telecoms --- τώρα ακύρωση λόγω τρομερών προβλημάτων γραμμής όπου δεν μου φτιάχνουν  +++ ότι ψάχνω πάροχο. Έχω κάνει ήδη αίτηση για Cable TV για άλλη μια φόρα μήπως αυτή την φορά (λόγο φορητότητας από την ON γίνουν πιο γρήγορα τα πράγματα) αλλά μ'αυτά που διαβάζω εδω μέσα μάλλον δεν βλέπω χαΐρι... Κι έτσι σκεύτομαι για ΝetΟne.  :Clap: 

           ---                ----                ------              ---------             -----------             -------------

Μένω Αγ. Δημητρίου κοντά στο γήπεδο στην Πυθαγόρα και έχω κέντρο το Καλαμάκι. Και έχω έναν βρόνχο.. άστα να πάνε. Έχω κλείσει ραντεβού με έναν εξ. ηλέκτρολόγο του "μα πΟΤΕ όμως!!!" που τυχαίνει να είναι γνωστός μου, την Τετάρτη να έρθει να μου αλλάξει βρόνχο. Θα δοκιμάσει λέει όλα τα ζευγάρια του τετραγώνου με ειδική συσκευή και όποιο είναι το ποιο καλό & καθαρό, θα το τραβήξει κολώνα κολώνα στο μπαλκόνι μου. Το έκανε κι ένας φίλος μου στην Καλλιθέα που είχε τέτοια προβλήματα και σώθηκε. Λέει πως αν δεν γίνει τίποτα και φταίει η γραμμή από το Dslam (που μάλλον αυτό υποψιάζομαι), θα βάλει κάποιον να συνδέσει άλλη πόρτα από το κέντρο εκείνη την στιγμή (γιατί θα έρθουνε 2. Μάλλον ο άλλος θα πάει στο κέντρο αν χρειαστεί.)

(Είναι φοβερός πάντως και φτηνος και σου κάνει την δουλειά σου αμέσως, χωρίς να περιμένεις τον πΟΤΕ και τις δικαιολογίες του!!! :No no:  Βάζει και οπτικές ίνες με ψηφιακούς μετατροπείς αν χρειαστεί για πολύ μεγάλες αποστάσεις. Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να μου στείλει pm.)



ΤΩΡΑ ΟΣΑΝ ΑΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΝΕΤONE,, ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ??? :Thinking:

----------


## sa1901

> Από 23/7 μετράς 10 εργασιμες.....


Μην τα λέτε αυτά ρε παιδιά. Ούτε για ανέκδοτο δεν κάνει πια.

Από 28/6 έχει πάει το αίτημα στον ΟΤΕ και ακόμα δεν έχει παραδώσει τον βρόχο (ανενεργό ζήτησα). Και όλα αυτά χωρίς προβλήματα στην διαδικασία. Απλά ο ΟΤΕ αργεί. Αυτό μου λένε.

----------


## datum

> Παιδιά σκεύτομαι να κάνω κι εγώ αίτηση για Netone Full. Αξίζει?? Έχω διαβάσει όλο σχεδόν το thread απο την αρχή και έχω δει και κάποια άτομα (αρκετά δηλαδή) με σοβαρά προβλήματα..
> Εγώ είχα κάνει αίτηση αρχές Μαρτίου για Vivodi Cable TV --- μετά ακύρωση τον Ιούνιο λόγω καθυστέρησης, παράλληλη αίτηση στην ΟΝ Telecoms --- τώρα ακύρωση λόγω τρομερών προβλημάτων γραμμής όπου δεν μου φτιάχνουν  +++ ότι ψάχνω πάροχο. Έχω κάνει ήδη αίτηση για Cable TV για άλλη μια φόρα μήπως αυτή την φορά (λόγο φορητότητας από την ON γίνουν πιο γρήγορα τα πράγματα) αλλά μ'αυτά που διαβάζω εδω μέσα μάλλον δεν βλέπω χαΐρι... Κι έτσι σκεύτομαι για ΝetΟne. 
> 
>            ---                ----                ------              ---------             -----------             -------------
> 
> Μένω Αγ. Δημητρίου κοντά στο γήπεδο στην Πυθαγόρα και έχω κέντρο το Καλαμάκι. Και έχω έναν βρόνχο.. άστα να πάνε. Έχω κλείσει ραντεβού με έναν εξ. ηλέκτρολόγο του "μα πΟΤΕ όμως!!!" που τυχαίνει να είναι γνωστός μου, την Τετάρτη να έρθει να μου αλλάξει βρόνχο. Θα δοκιμάσει λέει όλα τα ζευγάρια του τετραγώνου με ειδική συσκευή και όποιο είναι το ποιο καλό & καθαρό, θα το τραβήξει κολώνα κολώνα στο μπαλκόνι μου. Το έκανε κι ένας φίλος μου στην Καλλιθέα που είχε τέτοια προβλήματα και σώθηκε. Λέει πως αν δεν γίνει τίποτα και φταίει η γραμμή από το Dslam (που μάλλον αυτό υποψιάζομαι), θα βάλει κάποιον να συνδέσει άλλη πόρτα από το κέντρο εκείνη την στιγμή (γιατί θα έρθουνε 2. Μάλλον ο άλλος θα πάει στο κέντρο αν χρειαστεί.)
> 
> (Είναι φοβερός πάντως και φτηνος και σου κάνει την δουλειά σου αμέσως, χωρίς να περιμένεις τον πΟΤΕ και τις δικαιολογίες του!!! Βάζει και οπτικές ίνες με ψηφιακούς μετατροπείς αν χρειαστεί για πολύ μεγάλες αποστάσεις. Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να μου στείλει pm.)
> 
> ...



Αν και μόνο εσύ μπορείς να σου πεις τι να κάνεις....
μόνο που βλέπω εκείνο το "ΟΝ" δεν μπορώ παρά να φωνάξω:
ΝΕΤΟΝΕ - ΝΕΤΟΝΕ

----------


## miltosko

Σήμερα πέρασε ο τεχνικός της Νetone. Κατεβήκαμε στο υπόγειο, στον κατανεμητή, αλλά ο ΟΤΕ δεν είχε δώσει την γραμμή.   Έτσι η Νetone δήλωσε βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ και θα πρέπει ο τεχνικός να ξαναπεράσει σε 3 εργάσιμες ημέρες, όσες είναι υποχρεωμένος   ο ΟΤΕ για να αποκαταστήσει την βλάβη. Υπομονή.

----------


## harris

Off Topic


		Προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ πότε ήταν η τελευταία φορά που διάβασα σε αντίστοιχο νήμα άλλου παρόχου το "Σήμερα πέρασε ο τεχνικός της ΧΧΧ"...  :Sad:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Εμένα ρε παιδιά (αύριο είναι προγραμματισμένη η ενεργοποίηση) μου είπαν από το 13860 ότι δεν χρειάζεται να περάσει τεχνικός. Μήπως επειδή πρόκειται για ενεργό βρόχο?

----------


## No-Name

Ναι στον ενεργό δεν χρειάζεται τεχνικός

----------


## vagskarm

> Εμένα ρε παιδιά (αύριο είναι προγραμματισμένη η ενεργοποίηση) μου είπαν από το 13860 ότι δεν χρειάζεται να περάσει τεχνικός. Μήπως επειδή πρόκειται για ενεργό βρόχο?



Σύνδεσε το ρούτερ και όλα θα γίνουν, μην ανησυχείς και εγώ με ενεργό ήρθα στη NetOne. Πριν μπεις internet φόρα ζώνη και κράνος.
Με το καλό!

----------


## ronaldinio

Εγώ πάλι έχω αρχίσει και κουράζομαι.

11/6 αίτηση
18/7 πιθανή κατασκευή ανενεργού βρόχου από ΟΤΕ
1/8 και ο ΟΤΕ ακόμα πουθενά...

Όλο reports κάνουν και ουσία μηδέν!
Τι να τα κάνω τα reports; Ουσιαστικός τρόπος πίεσης υπάρχει;
Το συμφέρον του πελάτη συμπίπτει με το συμφέρον της εταιρίας.
Άντε κάντε στον ΟΤΕ μια μήνυση μπας και στρώσουν κώλο!

Έχει αρχίσει και μου τη δίνει η κατάσταση, βαράνε και οι ζέστες, δε θέλω και πολύ να τα ακυρώσω όλα και να σηκωθώ να φύγω!

Α και προς θεού έτσι;
Μην τολμήσει κανένας νέος που ψάχνεται, να κάνει αίτηση ανενεργού βρόχου, είναι σα να βγάζει τα μάτια του μόνος του!!

----------


## kx5

Αύγουστος... η χειρότερη εποχή για τέτοιες δουλειές. Ειδικά αν μέσα σε αυτές εμπλέκεται το δημόσιο (πΟΤΕ).

----------


## tolism30

> Α και προς θεού έτσι;
> Μην τολμήσει κανένας νέος που ψάχνεται, να κάνει αίτηση ανενεργού βρόχου, είναι σα να βγάζει τα μάτια του μόνος του!!


Και άν δέν έχει τηλέφωνο στο σπίτι τί θα πρέπει να κάνει; Να συνδεθεί με ΟΤΕ και να πληρώσει 2 μήνες και μετά να κάνει αίτηση;

----------


## ronaldinio

> Και άν δέν έχει τηλέφωνο στο σπίτι τί θα πρέπει να κάνει; Να συνδεθεί με ΟΤΕ και να πληρώσει 2 μήνες και μετά να κάνει αίτηση;


Πλάκα, πλάκα πιο γρήγορα θα κάνει τη δουλειά του...

----------


## Kombatant

Λοιπόν ακούστε ανέκδοτο. Ήμουν στην παραλία χθες, και με παίρνουν τα παλικάρια της Netone. Ο ΟΤΕ έκανε πάλι το θαύμα του, τους έστειλε άκυρο γιατί υποτίθεται ότι δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερο ζεύγος από το ΚΑΦΑΟ στο σπίτι μου. Η πλάκα είναι ότι από το ΚΑΦΑΟ στο σπίτι μου υπάρχει ΕΝΑ μόνο καλώδιο, CAT6, το οποίο πέρασα εγώ πριν κάτι μήνες, και έχει 3 ελεύθερα ζεύγη  :Thumb down: 

Θα πάω από τον ΟΤΕ Αιγάλεω αύριο να δω άμα μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη...

----------


## No-Name

Σε αφήσαν να βάλεις cat6 στο ΚΑΦΑΟ?

----------


## Kombatant

> Σε αφήσαν να βάλεις cat6 στο ΚΑΦΑΟ?


Το θέμα δεν είναι αυτό, το θέμα είναι ότι δε μπήκαν καν στον κόπο να δουν τι υπάρχει... :Thumb down:

----------


## No-Name

Μάθε ότι ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο και μετά κράξε...επειδή στο είπε η net1 δεν σημαίνει ότι ισχυει

----------


## No-Name

Γραπτά ζήτα το και πήγαινε στον ΟΤΕ μετά....

----------


## Kombatant

Εκτός κ αν υπονοείς ότι η Netone μου είπε ψέμματα επίτηδες, δεν έχω λόγο να αμφισβητήσω τα λεγόμενά τους, ιδιαίτερα όταν με προέτρεψαν οι ίδιοι να πάω από τον ΟΤΕ και να μιλήσω με τους τεχνικούς.

Οπότε θα κράζω μέχρι αποδείξεως του αντιθέτου γιατί συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ έχει έρθει από εδώ.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Εγώ πάντος ήταν να ενεργοποιηθώ σήμερα το πρωϊ, και μέχρι τώρα τζίφος... Γιατί ρε γαμώτο τέτοια ανοργανωσιά και ασυννενοησία?

----------


## BaGeR

Το πρωί με πήραν οι τεχνικοί τις Νετ1 για να έρθουν για την σύνδεση ανενεργού.
Αφου συνήλθα, γιατί εχτές το cc μου είπε οτι ο ΟΤΕ ακόμα δεν έχει παραδώσει την γραμμή, κλείσαμε ραντεβού σήμερα κιόλας και ήρθαν. Βρέθηκε η γραμμή στον κατανεμιτή κανονικά αλλά δεν υπάρχει ενωμένο καλώδιο απο τον κατανεμιτή μέχρι το σπίτι μου. Μεσολαβούν και 3 σπίτια ενδειάμεσα απο μένα και τον κατανεμιτή. Όπως θα  καταλάβατε πρόκειτε για παλιά εγκατάσταση με τον κατανεμιτή όπου κάτσει. Εγώ έχω ενα μικρό κουτάκι στρογγυλό έξω απο το σπίτι μου.
Οπότε πρέπει να τραβήξω εξωτερικό καλώδιο απο τον κατανεμιτή εώς το σπίτι μου εκεί που θέλω την πρίζα.
Εντύπωση μου κάνει πάντως το οτι ο ΟΤΕ έδωσε την γραμμή, που είχαμε αιτηθεί απο τις 16/5, μετά απο *52 εργάσιμες*.!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Ρε παιδιά, σε σας πόση ώρα κάνανε για να σας συνδέσουν την ημέρα ενεργοποίησης, σε ενεργό βρόχο? Μου έχουν κόψει το τηλέφωνο από το πρωϊ πριν τις 9, και μέχρι τώρα είμαι χωρίς τηλέφωνο και το ρούτερ δεν έχει συγχρονίσει (κοινώς, από το πρωϊ που έχουν κόψει το τηλέφωνο δεν έχει γίνει τπτ).  :Mad:

----------


## No-Name

εντός της ημέρας θα εισαι ΟΚ εαν όλα πάνε καλά....εξάλλου ορίζεται διακοπή το πολύ μιας εργασιμής. :Wink: 

Ψυχραιμια :Smile:

----------


## Sovjohn

...Βεβαιώσου απλά ότι έχεις πάρει το σωστό εξοπλισμό (ST 780WL σκέτο για full llu...όχι τίποτα "i" για ISDN...), γιατί εγώ είχα παραλάβει ISDN εξοπλισμό από λάθος τους, και όταν το πήρα είδηση είχε πάει πολύ αργά  :Wink:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Όχι, το σωστό έχω.

----------


## vagskarm

> Ρε παιδιά, σε σας πόση ώρα κάνανε για να σας συνδέσουν την ημέρα ενεργοποίησης, σε ενεργό βρόχο? Μου έχουν κόψει το τηλέφωνο από το πρωϊ πριν τις 9, και μέχρι τώρα είμαι χωρίς τηλέφωνο και το ρούτερ δεν έχει συγχρονίσει (κοινώς, από το πρωϊ που έχουν κόψει το τηλέφωνο δεν έχει γίνει τπτ).


 
Το πιο λογικό είναι  σήμερα κάποια στιγμή να έχεις internet και από αύριο τηλέφωνο, σε εμένα τουλάχιστον έτσι έγινε.

----------


## panajotisp

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, σκέφτομαι να μπω και εγώ στη παρέα της NETONE και έχω κάνει τη παρακάτω σκέψη.
Παλιά στο σπίτι είχα 2 γραμμές οπότε λέω να κάνω αίτηση για ανενεργό  βρόχο και μετά απο ένα μήνα και αφου είμαι σίγουρος (σχετικά) ότι η γραμμή μου είναι οκ, να διακόψω τον ΟΤΕ απο την άλλη γραμμή και να κάνω σε δεύτερο χρόνο αίτηση φορητότητας της άλλης γραμμής στη νετονε.
Έιναι κάτι εφικτό? Το ξέρω ότι για λίγο καιρό θα πληρώνω κάτι παραπάνω, γιατί τώρα έχω shared στη vivodi, αλλά θα ξεκινήσω παράλληλα και διαδικασίες διακοπής της παροχής shared llu.
Άσχετο αλλά ξέρει κανείς πόσο θέλει η vivo για να διακόψη τη γραμμή?
Δηλαδή αν κάνω τώρα την αίτηση θα μου το κόψει τέλος του μήνα?

----------


## ssotiris

Το δικό μου πρόβλημα έχει αρχίσει και γίνεται τρομερά εκνευριστικό.
2/7αίτηση στην νετονε για ανενεργό βρόχο και φορητότητα
5/7 πήγε στο αρμόδιο τμήμα της net1 για έλεγχο και διαβίβαση στον ΟΤΕ
12/7 φτάνει στον ΟΤΕ, την ίδια μέρα παίρνει αριθμό συνεγκατάστασης και φεύγει προς κατασκευή
13/7 παίρνει αρ. βρόχου

από τότε έχουμε πέσει σε ένα αέναο κύκλο ....ο ΟΤΕ λέει πως έχει παραδώσει βρόχο...η net1 δεν τον βρίσκει...δηλωνει βλάβη κλπ...η παραπάνω διαδικασία έχει γίνει 3 φορές (αυτό σημαίνει 3 επιπλέον εβδομάδες)...και αισίως πάμε για 4 φορά...ο γνωστό κύκλος που μπορεί να συνεχίζεται αιωνίως...

τονίζω ότι η netone, παρότι της ζητάω να με ενημερώσει σχετικά με το αίτημά μου, δεν το κάνει ...σε σημείο που θα με αναγκάσει την Δευτέρα να προβώ σε καταγγελίες και τα συναφή....πράγμα που δεν θα το ήθελα σε καμία περίπτωση.

----------


## vagskarm

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους, σκέφτομαι να μπω και εγώ στη παρέα της NETONE και έχω κάνει τη παρακάτω σκέψη.
> Παλιά στο σπίτι είχα 2 γραμμές οπότε λέω να κάνω αίτηση για ανενεργό  βρόχο και μετά απο ένα μήνα και αφου είμαι σίγουρος (σχετικά) ότι η γραμμή μου είναι οκ, να διακόψω τον ΟΤΕ απο την άλλη γραμμή και να κάνω σε δεύτερο χρόνο αίτηση φορητότητας της άλλης γραμμής στη νετονε.
> Έιναι κάτι εφικτό? Το ξέρω ότι για λίγο καιρό θα πληρώνω κάτι παραπάνω, γιατί τώρα έχω shared στη vivodi, αλλά θα ξεκινήσω παράλληλα και διαδικασίες διακοπής της παροχής shared llu.
> Άσχετο αλλά ξέρει κανείς πόσο θέλει η vivo για να διακόψη τη γραμμή?
> Δηλαδή αν κάνω τώρα την αίτηση θα μου το κόψει τέλος του μήνα?


Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να κάνεις αίτηση για ενεργό με φορητότητα της μιας γραμμής και αν δεις ότι όλα είναι οκ τότε κόψε την άλλη. Εχε υπόψη σου ότι έχουν αρχίσει καθυστερήσεις για ανενεργούς βρόγχους.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> εντός της ημέρας θα εισαι ΟΚ εαν όλα πάνε καλά....εξάλλου ορίζεται διακοπή το πολύ μιας εργασιμής.
> 
> Ψυχραιμια


Να κάνω και άλλη ψυχραιμία?
Από το πρωϊ χωρίς τηλέφωνο, από το πρωϊ το ρουτερ δεν έχει συγχρονίσει.
Είπα να αναβαθμίσω τις υπηρεσίες που έχω (βόιπ το λένε, το'χετε ακούσει?), και μου κόψανε (έστω και για 1 μέρα) ακόμα και το τηλέφωνο.  :Razz: 
Ισχυρίζονται ότι η διαδικασία έχει ολοκληρωθεί, αλλά το γεγονός είναι ότι εγώ δεν έχω καμιά υπηρεσία διαθέσιμη.  :Mad: 
Μου υποσχέθηκαν πως θα το κοιτάξουν αύριο το πρωϊ. Προς το παρόν τους πιστεύω. Για να δούμε. :Thinking:

----------


## CK_

> Shared και ξανα shared αντε γιατι με τις καινουργιες γραμμες φως δεν βλεπω


Shared σημαίνει ότι παιρνας απο τουνελ μέσα από το δίκτυο του οτε καταλήγεις στον ISP, τερματιζεται το ppp και ξαναβγαινεις έξω ξανά. μεγαλύτερα delay και μοιράζεσαι το bw με πολλούς άλλους. δεν ειναι και το καλύτερο.

----------


## A_gamer

> Shared σημαίνει ότι παιρνας απο τουνελ μέσα από το δίκτυο του οτε καταλήγεις στον ISP, τερματιζεται το ppp και ξαναβγαινεις έξω ξανά. μεγαλύτερα delay και μοιράζεσαι το bw με πολλούς άλλους. δεν ειναι και το καλύτερο.


Δεν έχει καμία διαφορά από την πλευρά του Internet το shared από το full.

----------


## sdikr

> Shared σημαίνει ότι παιρνας απο τουνελ μέσα από το δίκτυο του οτε καταλήγεις στον ISP, τερματιζεται το ppp και ξαναβγαινεις έξω ξανά. μεγαλύτερα delay και μοιράζεσαι το bw με πολλούς άλλους. δεν ειναι και το καλύτερο.


Αυτό που λές είναι το ΑΡΥΣ,  το shared  είναι καθαρή σύνδεση με τον πάροχο σου μέσω του καλωδίου που φεύγει απο το σπίτι σου

Πάντως και στα δύο υπάρχει delay και μοίρασμα  :Wink:

----------


## A_gamer

> Πάντως και στα δύο υπάρχει delay και μοίρασμα


...Που μόνο στις μισθωμ€ν€$$$ δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## CK_

> Αυτό που λές είναι το ΑΡΥΣ,  το shared  είναι καθαρή σύνδεση με τον πάροχο σου μέσω του καλωδίου που φεύγει απο το σπίτι σου
> 
> Πάντως και στα δύο υπάρχει delay και μοίρασμα


Σωστά. ΑΡΥΣ δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο για συνδρομητές αθήνας. κυριώς επαρχ. μια και οι γραμμές αρχίζουν από 1-100 μβ.

----------


## sdikr

> ...Που μόνο στις μισθωμ€ν€$$$ δεν υπάρχει.




Off Topic


		Και στις μισθωμένες υπάρχει,  απλά εκεί μπορείς να επιλέξεις πόσο θα είναι 
Απο default  εγγυημένο είναι το κομμάτι πελάτης εως τον πάροχο απο εκεί και πέρα οι διάφορες συμφωνίες

----------


## A_gamer

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Και στις μισθωμένες υπάρχει,  απλά εκεί μπορείς να επιλέξεις πόσο θα είναι 
> Απο default  εγγυημένο είναι το κομμάτι πελάτης εως τον πάροχο απο εκεί και πέρα οι διάφορες συμφωνίες




Off Topic


		Εντάξει, όσο το ελέγχει ο πάροχος. Φυσικά και δεν ισχύει σε όλη την πορεία.

----------


## panajotisp

> Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να κάνεις αίτηση για ενεργό με φορητότητα της μιας γραμμής και αν δεις ότι όλα είναι οκ τότε κόψε την άλλη. Εχε υπόψη σου ότι έχουν αρχίσει καθυστερήσεις για ανενεργούς βρόγχους.


Μάλλον δεν τα έγραψα καλά στο post μου  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed: , τώρα δεν έχω 2 γραμμές απλώς τις είχα στο παρελθόν και υπαρχει η εγκατάσταση στο σπίτι μου.

Όταν λες για καθυστερήσεις σε ανενεργούς βρόγχους, για πόσες ημέρες μιλάμε?
Στον κόμβο Χαλανδρίου πάντως δεν είδα και μεγάλες.
Εαν κάνει και η βιβο ένα μήνα να διακόψει το shared δεν νομίζω να έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## savaspar

Παιδιά καλημέρα.. Κι εγώ καινούριος στο club της netone. Στις 1/8 έκανα αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόνχο. Μένω Π. Φάληρο, λέτε να καθηστερήσει πολύ?? Πάντως ζευγάρια υπάρχουν όσα θέλετε στο [Καφαο<->Κατανεμητή]. Πως γίνεται η διαδικασία απο τον ΟΤΕ κατόπιν αιτήματος της Νetοne για νεο βρονχο? Πρέπει να περάσει καποιος απο εδώ του ΟΤΕ?? Δεν μπορουν να δουν οτι υπάρχουν ελεύθερα ζεύγη μέσω του συστήματός τους? (Μεσω διεύθυνσεως πχ??) Γιατί κάτι τέτοιο μου είπε η υπεύθυνη στην Netone. :Rock Band:

----------


## vagskarm

Στην περίπτωση ανενεργού έχουν αναφερθεί καθυστερήσεις σε αρκετές περιοχές, λόγω του ότι αργεί να παραδοθεί ο βρόγχος.

----------


## babis_sougias

> Παιδιά καλημέρα.. Κι εγώ καινούριος στο club της netone. Στις 1/8 έκανα αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόνχο. Μένω Π. Φάληρο, λέτε να καθηστερήσει πολύ?? Πάντως ζευγάρια υπάρχουν όσα θέλετε στο [Καφαο<->Κατανεμητή]. Πως γίνεται η διαδικασία απο τον ΟΤΕ κατόπιν αιτήματος της Νetοne για νεο βρονχο? Πρέπει να περάσει καποιος απο εδώ του ΟΤΕ?? Δεν μπορουν να δουν οτι υπάρχουν ελεύθερα ζεύγη μέσω του συστήματός τους? (Μεσω διεύθυνσεως πχ??) Γιατί κάτι τέτοιο μου είπε η υπεύθυνη στην Netone.



Ναι, περνάει υπάλληλος του ΟΤΕ.Κι εγώ ανενεργό βρόγχο ζήτησα.Ο ΟΤΕ έκανε τη δουλεία του μέσα σε 1 βδομάδα από τότε που πήρε την αίτηση από τη ΝετΟne,αλλά έφερε τη γραμμή σε λάθος κουτί και όχι σ'αυτό που συνδέεται με το σπίτι μου (μάλλον επειδή πριν μερικά χρόνια άλλαξαν οι αριθμοί των οδών στην περιοχή), οπότε έπρεπε να ξαναέρθει ο υπάλληλος και να τη φέρει στο σωστό κουτί.Τελικά συνδέθηκα 1 μήνα ακριβώς μετά την αίτησή μου. (παρότι η netone έκανε 12 μέρες να τη στείλει στον οτε).

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Σήμερα πρόσεξα ότι τελικά έχω λάβει το Speedtouch 780 WL *(i)*, ενώ έχω απλή γραμμή (είναι μεγάλη χαζομάρα να γράφεται το μοντέλο μόνο πάνω στη συσκευασία, και όχι και στο μηχάνημα). Από το 13860 μου είπαν πως για full llu δεν παίζει ρόλο αν θα έχω το σκέτο ή το isdn. Μιας και το ρούτερ δεν συγχρονίζει, και αυτοί ισχυρίζονται ότι η υπηρεσία έχει ενεργοποιηθεί, μπορεί να λένε βλακείες και να χρειάζομαι ρούτερ για απλή γραμμή?

----------


## No-Name

H full llu που σου δίνει η νετ1 ειναι pstn οπότε θέλεις απλό speedtouch...

όταν λένε δεν συγχρονίζει?τι εννοούν?Συνδεση με το χάος γίνεται δηλαδή???

Αλλαξε ρούτερ και θα εισαι ΟΚ.

----------


## Sovjohn

Όταν σου είπα εγώ Mercyful_Fate_666 ότι το ίδιο πρόβλημα με μένα είχες...

Αν είσαι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ότι έχεις λάβει το i, (ειδικότερα αν στη συσκευασία είχε κανένα ISDN splitter μέσα), τότε παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και ζητάς αντικατάσταση εξοπλισμού με PSTN.

Το ISDN router το δίνουν (κανονικά) μόνο σε όσους έχουν shared LLU και γραμμή ISDN από τον ΟΤΕ, και σε καμία άλλη περίπτωση δεν λειτουργεί.

Πάρε τηλ τη Δευτέρα το πρωί στο 13860 και ζήτα την άμεση και αυθημερόν αντικατάσταση του εξοπλισμού σου με αντίστοιχο PSTN (...τα courier δεν λειτουργούν Σ/Κ  :Sad:  )

Καλή τύχη  :Smile:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> H full llu που σου δίνει η νετ1 ειναι pstn οπότε θέλεις απλό speedtouch...
> 
> όταν λένε δεν συγχρονίζει?τι εννοούν?Συνδεση με το χάος γίνεται δηλαδή???
> 
> Αλλαξε ρούτερ και θα εισαι ΟΚ.





> Όταν σου είπα εγώ Mercyful_Fate_666 ότι το ίδιο πρόβλημα με μένα είχες...
> 
> Αν είσαι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ότι έχεις λάβει το i, (ειδικότερα αν στη συσκευασία είχε κανένα ISDN splitter μέσα), τότε παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και ζητάς αντικατάσταση εξοπλισμού με PSTN.
> 
> Το ISDN router το δίνουν (κανονικά) μόνο σε όσους έχουν shared LLU και γραμμή ISDN από τον ΟΤΕ, και σε καμία άλλη περίπτωση δεν λειτουργεί.
> 
> Πάρε τηλ τη Δευτέρα το πρωί στο 13860 και ζήτα την άμεση και αυθημερόν αντικατάσταση του εξοπλισμού σου με αντίστοιχο PSTN (...τα courier δεν λειτουργούν Σ/Κ  )
> 
> Καλή τύχη


Τους ξαναρώτησα γι'αυτό και η υπάλληλος που απάντησε μου είπε με βεβαιότητα ότι εφόσον δεν είναι shared δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο.
Και δεν λένε αυτοί ότι δεν συγχρονίζει, το λέω εγώ. Από χτες το πρωϊ που μου έχουν κόψει το τηλέφωνο έχω το ρούτερ συνδεδεμένο, και δεν έχει ανάψει ούτε για μια στιγμή κάποιο φωτάκι (εκτός του Power φυσικά).
Έχω μιλήσει αρκετές φορές μαζί τους, και η εντύπωση που αποκόμισα είναι ότι το πρόβλημα θα διαγνωστεί/λυθεί όταν "ωριμάσουν" οι συνθήκες.  :Mad:  :Mad:  Το γεγονός ότι είμαι δύο μέρες χωρίς τηλέφωνο δεν φαίνεται να τους συγκινεί ιδιαίτερα...  :Thumb down:

----------


## No-Name

Καλά ρε θα τρελαθούμε???στειλε κανα μήνυμα προς το support να κάνει κάποιος την αντικατάσταση...

έλεος δηλαδή δεν μπορούν να καταλάβoυν την διαφορά pstn/isdn???

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Λοιπόν, ξαναμίλησα ακριβώς μετά τα μηνύματά σας (και το δικό σου, και ένα πμ του Sovjohn που έλαβα), αλλα ο υπάλληλος της εξυπηρέτησης επέμενε... μανιωδώς (για να μην πω τπτ αλλο πιο χοντρό) ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει τπτ πριν αποφανθεί το τεχνικό τμήμα. Φυσικά του εξήγησα το θέμα μη συμβατού εξοπλισμού, και ότι μέχρι να αλλάξω εξοπλισμό δεν πρόκειται να συνδεθώ ποτέ, αλλά αυτό εκεί: "θα μας πούνε οι τεχνικοί". Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι δεν μπορούσε να μου πει πότε θα μοιραστούν οι τεχνικοί τη σοφία τους μαζί μας. Βέβαια είχε και μια συβουλή να μου δώσει: "υπομονή".  :Mad:  :Mad: 
Υπομονή λοιπόν, και ας μην έχω ούτε τηλέφωνο.

p.s.: του πρότεινα να πάω στα γραφεία τους ο ίδιος, να πάω πίσω το (i) και να πάρω ένα απλό ρούτερ να τελειώνουμε, αλλά τζίφος. "Θα μας πούνε οι τεχνικοί πιο είναι το πρόβλημα".  :Thumb down:

----------


## No-Name

Δεν έχεις ενα pstn να βάλεις πάνω να δείς εαν συγχρονίσει???έτσι ρε γμτ να σου φύγει και η περιεργια.....

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Έχω ένα παλιό speedtouch 530, το οποίο είναι adsl σκέτο, αλλά θέλει και κωδικούς (ξέρεις, username και password από τον isp).

----------


## No-Name

Δες απλά αν συγχρονίσει δεν σε νoιάζει αν πάρει ip  :Wink:  (οπότε δεν σε ενδιαφέρει για user/pass)

Επειδή είναι adsl και όχι 2+ θα πρέπει να δει μέχρι τα 8 mbps

----------


## lewton

Μπορεί να πάρει και ΙΡ...  :Whistle:

----------


## No-Name

Αυτά τα κόλπα τα ξέρετε εσείς οι ενεργοί :Razz:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Για να πω την αμαρτία μου, αυτό το έχω δοκιμάσει ήδη, αλλά στα info του modem ήταν όλα κενά και μηδενικά. Δεν το άφησα βέβαια και πολύ ώρα, αλλά κάτι δεν μου κολλάει καλά, γιατί το ρούτερ της NetOne πρέπει να κατεβάσει και τα templates την πρώτη φορά που συνδέεται, κάτι το οποίο δεν μπορεί να κάνει το 530.
Τώρα να το ξαναβάλω?  :Thinking:

----------


## No-Name

Απλά να δείς εαν συγχρονίζεις....εαν δεν σε καίει αυτό τότε άστο.

Βασικά το πρόβλημα είναι να σου κάνουν αντικατάσταση εξοπλισμού

----------


## dimitris_28

ρε παιδες..... 2/8 μου ειχαν πει απο την netone οτι θα ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος...και εχουμε 6/8 και ακομα τιποτα...! τι μπορει να παιζει?

----------


## largo

παιδια γεια χαρά.

Έκανα αίτηση αν. βρογχου στις 25 Ιουλίου. Σήμερα παρέλαβα το modem και πληρωσα. Πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 13 Αυγούστου (σιγά μην ενεργοποιηθώ παραμονες 15αυγουστου).

Τι συμβαίνει απο εδώ και πέρα ; Ποιος θα με επισκευθεί ; Τι πρέπει να κάνω (περα απο τον σταυρό μου) ;

Thanks !

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> ρε παιδες..... 2/8 μου ειχαν πει απο την netone οτι θα ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος...και εχουμε 6/8 και ακομα τιποτα...! τι μπορει να παιζει?


Σου έχουν κόψει και το τηλέφωνο?
Πάντος και εγώ για 2/8 ήμουν, 3/8 μου κόψανε το τηλέφωνο, και μέχρι τώρα που μιλάμε είμαι χωρίς ιnternet και χωρίς τηλέφωνο. Σήμερα, μετά από ολόκληρο γολγοθά, χρεώσεις στο κινητό για να μιλάω 3-4 φορές την ημέρα μαζί τους, και απειλές, κατάφερα να μιλήσω με τεχνικό, ο οποίος μου είπε ότι έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή (ξέρετε, το κλασικό, κομμένη στα τόσα μέτρα) και ότι το δώσανε στον ΟΤΕ για επισκευή.  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## savaspar

> παιδια γεια χαρά.
> 
> Έκανα αίτηση αν. βρογχου στις 25 Ιουλίου. Σήμερα παρέλαβα το modem και πληρωσα. Πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 13 Αυγούστου (σιγά μην ενεργοποιηθώ παραμονες 15αυγουστου).
> 
> Τι συμβαίνει απο εδώ και πέρα ; Ποιος θα με επισκευθεί ; Τι πρέπει να κάνω (περα απο τον σταυρό μου) ;
> 
> Thanks !





Κάνε μια εξομολόγηση καλού κακού, για να'σαι σίγουρος, και επίσης, φερε και κάποιον πνευματικό να σου "διαβάσει" & να Αγιάσει το σπίτι σου και ότι έχει σχέση με τηλεφωνική εγκατάσταση στην πολυκατοικία σου..  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris_28

:Mad: 


> Σου έχουν κόψει και το τηλέφωνο?
> Πάντος και εγώ για 2/8 ήμουν, 3/8 μου κόψανε το τηλέφωνο, και μέχρι τώρα που μιλάμε είμαι χωρίς ιnternet και χωρίς τηλέφωνο. Σήμερα, μετά από ολόκληρο γολγοθά, χρεώσεις στο κινητό για να μιλάω 3-4 φορές την ημέρα μαζί τους, και απειλές, κατάφερα να μιλήσω με τεχνικό, ο οποίος μου είπε ότι έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή (ξέρετε, το κλασικό, κομμένη στα τόσα μέτρα) και ότι το δώσανε στον ΟΤΕ για επισκευή.


δε μου το κοψανε....αυτο ειναι το θεμα....!τουλαχιστον αμα το κοψουν θα καταλαβω οτι κατι παει να γινει....τωρα ομως τι? [ειχα και εγω τα ιδια προβληματα με τη vivodi,μετα απο μηνες αναμονης ηρθα εδω και τωρα...περιμενω][ευτυχως η αδελφη μου δουλευει στο υπουργειο αναπτηξης στις καταγγελιες...και ετσι οταν αποφασισα να την κοψω ξεμπερδεψα γρηγορα.]

----------


## alexshmmy

Το Χαιδαρι καλυπτεται σε 13 μερες.Ειναι  κανεις απο Χαιδαρι που σκεφτεται να κανει αιτηση?

----------


## johnp2007

> Κάνε μια εξομολόγηση καλού κακού, για να'σαι σίγουρος, και επίσης, φερε και κάποιον πνευματικό να σου "διαβάσει" & να Αγιάσει το σπίτι σου και ότι έχει σχέση με τηλεφωνική εγκατάσταση στην πολυκατοικία σου..



ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΗΡΘΑΝ ΟΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 1 ΜΗΝΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ(ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ Η ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΟΦΕΙΛΕΤΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΛΟΓΟ ΦΟΡΤΟΥ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ!! ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΡΙΧΝΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ) . 
3 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΗΡΘΑΝ ΟΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΔΙΝΕ Ο ΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΔΙΝΑΝ ΒΛΑΒΗ. ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ 1 ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΞΑΝΑΕΡΧΟΤΑΝ… ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΣΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΜΒΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ, ΟΛΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΡΟΛΟΙ… ΙΣΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΓΟΛΓΟΘΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΑΒΗΞΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ VIVODI 3 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΤΗΣ, ΙΣΩΣ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΟΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΡΟΔΙΝΑ… ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ!!! ΟΜΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ADSL ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ.(ΔΕΝ ΚΟΛΛΑΕΙ ΠΙΑ ΤΟ MSN, ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΜΕΡΑ ΝΥΧΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ SKYPΕ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ.) ΑΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΛΛΑΞΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ VIVODI ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΑΚΟΥΓΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΝΟΜΙΛΗΤΗ ΜΟΥ…  
ΑΣΕ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΤΑΝΟΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΓΙΑΣΜΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ VIVODI… ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΝ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΜΕ VIVODI ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΟΧΙ ΑΓΙΑΣΜΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΕΣΩΖΑΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΟΙ ΘΕΟΙ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΘΡΗΣΚΕΙΩΝ!!!

----------


## johnp2007

> ρε παιδες..... 2/8 μου ειχαν πει απο την netone οτι θα ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος...και εχουμε 6/8 και ακομα τιποτα...! τι μπορει να παιζει?


ΤΟΥΣ ΠΗΡΕΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ?

----------


## largo

> ΑΣΕ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΤΑΝΟΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΓΙΑΣΜΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ VIVODI… ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΝ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΜΕ VIVODI ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΟΧΙ ΑΓΙΑΣΜΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΕΣΩΖΑΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΟΙ ΘΕΟΙ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΘΡΗΣΚΕΙΩΝ!!!


Να είμαστε λογικοί όμως. Εγώ ΕΙΜΑΙ Βιβόντι, μεταβαίνω στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ, και επί 3 χρόνια δεν είχα κανένα (σχεδόν) προβλήμα. Απλά ήθελαν χρήματα για να περάσω απο ΑΡΥΣ στο δικό τους δίκτυο, και αυτό μου φάνηκε απαράδεκτο μια που ήμουν πελάτης τους. 

Οπότε συμπεραίνω ότι αν είναι να σου τύχει, θα σου τυχει με οποιαδήποτε εταιρία. 

Με προβληματίζει λίγο ο αν. βρογχος, ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ που πρέπει νάρθει (;; :Wink:  να παραδώσει την γραμμή στο κουτί της πολυκατοικίας, και μετά ο άλλος τεχνικός της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ που θα μου βρεί με ποιό καλώδιο θάρθει στο σπίτι μου. Πιστευω εκεί θα είναι οι τρελλές καθυστερήσεις. Στους τεχνικούς. Και επειδή το "κουτί" της πολυκατοικίας είναι καινούργιο (10ετίας, εξαιρετικά σύγχονο), είναι και χαώδες, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορώ εγώ να το κάνω. 

Ευτυχώς παράλληλα έχω και την παλιά συνδεση τηλεφωνο/internet, οπότε δεν ζορίζομαι.

----------


## johnp2007

> Να είμαστε λογικοί όμως. Εγώ ΕΙΜΑΙ Βιβόντι, μεταβαίνω στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ, και επί 3 χρόνια δεν είχα κανένα (σχεδόν) προβλήμα. Απλά ήθελαν χρήματα για να περάσω απο ΑΡΥΣ στο δικό τους δίκτυο, και αυτό μου φάνηκε απαράδεκτο μια που ήμουν πελάτης τους. 
> 
> Οπότε συμπεραίνω ότι αν είναι να σου τύχει, θα σου τυχει με οποιαδήποτε εταιρία. 
> 
> Με προβληματίζει λίγο ο αν. βρογχος, ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ που πρέπει νάρθει (;; να παραδώσει την γραμμή στο κουτί της πολυκατοικίας, και μετά ο άλλος τεχνικός της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ που θα μου βρεί με ποιό καλώδιο θάρθει στο σπίτι μου. Πιστευω εκεί θα είναι οι τρελλές καθυστερήσεις. Στους τεχνικούς. Και επειδή το "κουτί" της πολυκατοικίας είναι καινούργιο (10ετίας, εξαιρετικά σύγχονο), είναι και χαώδες, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορώ εγώ να το κάνω. 
> 
> Ευτυχώς παράλληλα έχω και την παλιά συνδεση τηλεφωνο/internet, οπότε δεν ζορίζομαι.


ΚΑΛΑ ΒΑΛΕ ΑΛΛΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ… ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ VIVODI ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΝΟΡΓΑΝΩΤΟΙ… ΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΗΣΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΡΤΗ!!! ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟΥΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΑ… ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΑ…. ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΑ… ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ ΨΕΜΑΤΑ!!!!!!!! ΑΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΑΝ ΣΤΑ EMAIL ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ!!! ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΦΑΧ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΣ, ΤΟ ΕΧΑΝΑΝ Ή ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ NA ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΣΤΕΙΛΩ… 
ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΤΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΥΚΑΤΟΙΚΙΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΣΑΙ. ΘΑ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΙ ΤΗ ΛΥΣΗ. ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ… ΕΤΣΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ..  :-) AYTO EINAI TO ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙ...

----------


## largo

Ξέρει κανείς σε ποιο στάδιο δίνονται τα νούμερα των τηλεφώνων? Μετά την ενεργοποίηση ?

----------


## vagskarm

johnp2007, γράφε με μικρά ρε φίλε, μας έβγαλες τα μάτια...

Καλώς ήλθες στη NetOne, έυχομαι να συνεχίσεις έτσι, κι εγώ δεν έχω παράπονο μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## johnp2007

> ΚΑΛΑ ΒΑΛΕ ΑΛΛΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ… ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ VIVODI ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΝΟΡΓΑΝΩΤΟΙ… ΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΗΣΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΡΤΗ!!! ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟΥΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΑ… ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΑ…. ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΑ… ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ ΨΕΜΑΤΑ!!!!!!!! ΑΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΑΝ ΣΤΑ EMAIL ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ!!! ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΦΑΧ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΣ, ΤΟ ΕΧΑΝΑΝ Ή ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ NA ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΣΤΕΙΛΩ… 
> ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΤΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΥΚΑΤΟΙΚΙΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΣΑΙ. ΘΑ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΙ ΤΗ ΛΥΣΗ. ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ… ΕΤΣΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ..  :-) AYTO EINAI TO ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙ...


ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΡΧΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΑΣΧΕΤΕΣ ΧΡΕΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΒΑΖΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟΥΣΑ, ΟΥΤΕ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΗΞΕΡΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΜΕ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΧΡΕΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΓΝΟΗΣΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ ΠΑΛΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΙΣ ΕΣΤΕΛΝΑ…. 
ΟΙ VIVODI ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΛΟΥΚΕΤΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΞΩΠΟΡΤΑ…..

----------


## johnp2007

> johnp2007, γράφε με μικρά ρε φίλε, μας έβγαλες τα μάτια...
> 
> Καλώς ήλθες στη NetOne, έυχομαι να συνεχίσεις έτσι, κι εγώ δεν έχω παράπονο μέχρι στιγμής.


Γράφω με μικρά για να μη βάζω τόνους :-) αλλά αφού σε ενοχλεί να το αλλάξω :-)

----------


## johnp2007

> Ξέρει κανείς σε ποιο στάδιο δίνονται τα νούμερα των τηλεφώνων? Μετά την ενεργοποίηση ?


Την μέρα που θα έρθει ο τεχνικός να ενεργοποιήσει την σύνδεση στο σπίτι σου αμέσως παίρνεις τα νούμερα και κάνεις τηλέφωνα...

----------


## vagskarm

> Γράφω με μικρά για να μη βάζω τόνους :-) αλλά αφού σε ενοχλεί να το αλλάξω :-)


Δεν είμαι μόνο εγώ να είσαι σίγουρος, απλά βάζουμε κεφαλαία συνήθως όταν θέλουμε να δείηξουμε αγανάκτηση και να "κράξουμε" για κάτι.

Αν προσέξεις και εσύ ο ίδιος τα μηνύματα που έγραψες νοιώθεις πιο ευχάριστα να διαβάζεις αυτά με τα μικρά γράμματα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## johnp2007

> Δεν είμαι μόνο εγώ να είσαι σίγουρος, απλά βάζουμε κεφαλαία συνήθως όταν θέλουμε να δείηξουμε αγανάκτηση και να "κράξουμε" για κάτι.
> 
> Αν προσέξεις και εσύ ο ίδιος τα μηνύματα που έγραψες νοιώθεις πιο ευχάριστα να διαβάζεις αυτά με τα μικρά γράμματα.


Δίκιο έχεις και να που το βρήκες... αλλά αγανάκτηση έχω με την vivodi  :Evil:

----------


## tolism30

> Ξέρει κανείς σε ποιο στάδιο δίνονται τα νούμερα των τηλεφώνων? Μετά την ενεργοποίηση ?


Εμένα με κάλεσαν στο κινητό στις 31-5-07 και μου τα δώσανε και οι τεχνικοί για την ενεργοποίηση ήρθανε στις 4-6-07

----------


## dimitris_28

> ΤΟΥΣ ΠΗΡΕΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ?


εχουμε επικοινωνια καθε μερα κανα δυο φορες...τωρα περιμενω απαντηση απο το support. για  να δουμε. Οτι και να γινει...σαν εταιρεια εχει διαφορα απο ολες τις αλλες....και στην εξυπηρετηση και σε ολα...! το θεμα ειναι αυτο να μην αλλαξει αργοτερα

----------


## arouamparena

> Ξέρει κανείς σε ποιο στάδιο δίνονται τα νούμερα των τηλεφώνων? Μετά την ενεργοποίηση ?


!!!
εμένα δε μου το έδωσαν ποτέ.   το βρήκα κάνοντας κλήση κι από τα δυο τηλέφωνα  σε τρίτο  για να δω τους αριθμούς!!!!!!!!!

ωρε ξύλο - συγνώμη διαμαρτυρία που χρειάζεται

ΥΓ  Μη βιαστείς και τυπώσεις κάρτες με τα νέα νούμερα ή το δώσεις σε φίλους κλπ...

Κάτσε πρώτα να κλείσεις μήνα. Μέχρι ένα μήνα βάστηξέ το σαν μυστικό σου... μην εκτεθείς σε τρίτους αργότερα.

----------


## johnp2007

> εχουμε επικοινωνια καθε μερα κανα δυο φορες...τωρα περιμενω απαντηση απο το support. για  να δουμε. Οτι και να γινει...σαν εταιρεια εχει διαφορα απο ολες τις αλλες....και στην εξυπηρετηση και σε ολα...! το θεμα ειναι αυτο να μην αλλαξει αργοτερα


συμφωνώ!!!!!

----------


## No-Name

> εχουμε επικοινωνια καθε μερα κανα δυο φορες...τωρα περιμενω απαντηση απο το support. για να δουμε. Οτι και να γινει...σαν εταιρεια εχει διαφορα απο ολες τις αλλες....και στην εξυπηρετηση και σε ολα...! το θεμα ειναι αυτο να μην αλλαξει αργοτερα


Πέρνα από τους ενεργούς και δες πόσο διαφέρει

----------


## kle500

> Την μέρα που θα έρθει ο τεχνικός να ενεργοποιήσει την σύνδεση στο σπίτι σου αμέσως παίρνεις τα νούμερα και κάνεις τηλέφωνα...


Αυτό ισχύει μόνο για τις "Ενεργού Βρόχου".
Στις Ανενεργού, φέξε μου και γλύστρισε, εγώ μόνος μου το βρήκα τον αριθμό τηλέφωνου  211....
Ούτε με πήραν καν τηλέφωνο για να με ενημερώσουν.

----------


## johnp2007

> Αυτό ισχύει μόνο για τις "Ενεργού Βρόχου".
> Στις Ανενεργού, φέξε μου και γλύστρισε, εγώ μόνος μου το βρήκα τον αριθμό τηλέφωνου  211....
> Ούτε με πήραν καν τηλέφωνο για να με ενημερώσουν.


Παιδιά ηρεμήστε  γιατί θα σας στείλω την VIDODI!!!! Και μια ξανθιά θα σκεφτόταν να πάρει το κινητό της για να δει το νούμερο που της έδωσαν!! Τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίσατε πια??????

----------


## largo

> !!!
> εμένα δε μου το έδωσαν ποτέ. το βρήκα κάνοντας κλήση κι από τα δυο τηλέφωνα σε τρίτο για να δω τους αριθμούς!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ωρε ξύλο - συγνώμη διαμαρτυρία που χρειάζεται
> 
> ΥΓ Μη βιαστείς και τυπώσεις κάρτες με τα νέα νούμερα ή το δώσεις σε φίλους κλπ...
> 
> Κάτσε πρώτα να κλείσεις μήνα. Μέχρι ένα μήνα βάστηξέ το σαν μυστικό σου... μην εκτεθείς σε τρίτους αργότερα.


 
Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που δεν έχω διακόψει ΟΤΕ τηλέφωνο / Vivodi ΑΡΥΣ DSL. Θα τα διατηρήσω παράλληλα. Θα τα διακόψω και θα κάνω φορητότητα μετά ένα μήνα λειτουργίας. Θα πληρώσω ένα μήνα παγιο, αλλά better safe than sorry.

----------


## veliouras

παιδιά κι εγώ το νετ και την γραμμή του οτε θα τα κόψω πάνω στο μήνα. είπαμε, ότι στην αρχή χρειάζεται λίγη ανοχή και κατανόηση, πάντα στα πλαίσια του λογικού....

----------


## miltosko

> Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που δεν έχω διακόψει ΟΤΕ τηλέφωνο / Vivodi ΑΡΥΣ DSL. Θα τα διατηρήσω παράλληλα. Θα τα διακόψω και θα κάνω φορητότητα μετά ένα μήνα λειτουργίας. Θα πληρώσω ένα μήνα παγιο, αλλά better safe than sorry.


Και εγώ το ίδιο κάνω, κρατάω ΟΤΕ και Vivodi Shared γιατί με τόσα που ακούω με έχει πιάσει ανασφάλεια.

Ήδη η Νετ1 έχει δηλώσει 2 ή 3 φορές βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ για την νέα τηλεφωνική γραμμή που έχω αιτηθεί.  Κι αναρωτιέμαι μέχρι πόσες φορές θα δηλώνει βλάβη η Νετ1 και πόσες φορές θα έρχονται οι τεχνικοί την Νετ1 και θα φεύγουν αυτοί άπραγοι και εγώ με τα νεύρα τσατάλια.  

Σήμερα φεύγω διακοπές και θα γυρίσω στις 22 Αυγούστου και δεν ελπίζω ότι θα έχει γίνει τίποτα μέχρι τότε.  Οι τεχνικοί θα πηγενοέρχονται και δουλεία σωστή δεν νομίζω να γίνει. :Mad:

----------


## largo

Μια και η 1η (και τρέχουσα) συνδεση μου με adsl ήταν πάνω σε προυπάρχον νούμερο ... ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξης :

Τώρα που θα είναι νέα γραμμή, πως θα βρει ο ΟΤΕ τεχνικός ποια είναι η 2η γραμμή που καταλλήγει στο σπίτι μου ; Πρέπει να είμαι και εγώ παρών ;;;

----------


## dimitris_28

και ομως ενεργοποιηθηκα!!!!......αυτο ηταν! τερμα τα βασανα!  :Clap:

----------


## No-Name

Μακάρι....

----------


## aitos

> και ομως ενεργοποιηθηκα!!!!......αυτο ηταν! τερμα τα βασανα!



 kaloρίζικος και ....μακάρι δημητρη να είσαι τυχερός , γιατί χρειάζεται και τύχη όπωε έχει διαμορφωθεί η ιστορία με τις γραμές  :Smile:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> και ομως ενεργοποιηθηκα!!!!......αυτο ηταν! τερμα τα βασανα!


Εγώ όχι μόνο δεν ενεργοποίηθηκα ακόμα (κομμένο τηλέφωνο από την Παρασκευή  :Mad: ), αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι κύριοι της NetOne ξέρουν να το χειρίζονται το δούλεμα. Γιατί το λέω αυτό? Να γιατί: μετά από πολλή ταλαιπωρία και προσπάθεια αποκλειστικά από τη δική μου πλευρά, κατάφερα να μιλήσω με τεχνικό τη Δεύτερα, ο οποίος μου είπε πως η γραμμή έχει βλάβη, το δώσανε στον ΟΤΕ, και 1) μόλις το διορθώσει ο ΟΤΕ θα "ανοίξει" η γραμμή αυτόματα, γιατί η NetOne έχει κάνει τις απαραίτητες εργασίες. Σήμερα, 3 εργάσιμες μετά τη δήλωση της βλάβης στον ΟΤΕ (ο ΟΤΕ υποχρεούται να τη διορθώσει σε 2 εργάσιμες), ξαναμίλησα με τη NetOne. Αρχικά μου είπαν πως δεν υπάρχει καμία εξέλιξη, και μόλις άρχισα να λέω περί 2 εργάσιμων ημερών που φτιάχνεται η βλάβη από τον ΟΤΕ κλπ κλπ., και φυσικά μετά την κλασική αναμονή, ξαφνικά ανακαλύψανε ότι τελικά ο ΟΤΕ έχει φτιάξει τη βλάβη (!!!), και ότι 2) αύριο θα πάει στο DSLAM ο τεχνικός της NetOne να ολοκληρώσει την ενεργοποίηση.  :Whistle: 

Εάν τα 1) και 2) δεν είναι δούλεμα, τότε τι ειναι? Για να μην αναφέρω το γεγονός ότι ο ΟΤΕ διόρθωσε τη βλαβη της γραμμής σε χρόνο... μιας τηλεφωνικής αναμονής.  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

Τέλος πάντον, είμαι πολύ καλοπροαίρετος και ανεκτικός μέχρι τώρα, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα είμαι το ίδιο σε περίπτωση που δεν με ενεργοποίησουν και αύριο (υπενθυμίζω: κομμένο τηλέφωνο από την Παρασκευή).  :Mad:

----------


## dimitris_28

προχθες που ενεργοποιηθηκα....ξαφνικα μου αναβει το λαμπακι adsl στο router.....χωρις ομως να αναψει το λαμπακι του internet. Τους περνω...τους το λεω...και μου απαντανε...: θα το στειλουμε το θεμα στον Οτε και θα στο διορθωσει σε 3 μεχρι 10 εργασιμες....(εκει αρχιζω να τα περνω ασχημα!!!!!....πανω που ειπα επιτελους ....θα περιμενω αλλες 10 μερες!!!!) τελος παντων το πειρα αποφαση.....! το βραδακι...λεω κατσε να το αναψω παλι το router....που ξερεις ...μπορει να με λυπηθηκε ο θεος!...και ξαφνικα δουλευαν ολα ρολοι...και internet...και τηλ.....ολα! αρα το συμπερασμα απο ολα αυτα......ΚΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΥΧΗ...ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΘΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ! (το πιασατε το υπονοουμενο)  :Wink:

----------


## R-evil-S

Και εγώ πλέον διανύω την 13 εργάσιμη από την παράδοση της αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ για μεριζόμενη πρόσβαση... Φταίει ο Αύγουστος, φταίνε οι ζέστες; Ο νέος RUO δεν τηρείται πάντα για αρκετούς από ότι φαίνεται.

----------


## Zorz

Εγω ήταν να ενεργοποιηθώ εχθές... ούτε σήμερα καμία εξέλιξη και κλασικά δεν γνωρίζουν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Μετά από πολλή ταλαιπωρία τελικά ενεργοποιήθηκα σήμερα. Τηλεφωνία μέχρι τώρα σταθερή, και σχετικά καλή ποιότητα (χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτος, γιατί δεν την έχω τεστάρει πέραν 4-5 τηλεφωνημάτων), ωστόσο οι ταχύτητα του νετ (ειδικά το download) χάλια. Από το πολυτεχνίο δεν μπορώ να ξεπεράσω τα 300Κ.  :Thumb down: 
Ιδού και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου.

Uptime:	0 days, 2:21:49

Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	893 / 8.190

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	289,79 / 492,69

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 17,0

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	18,0 / 36,0

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	16,5 / 15,0

Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Link (Remote):	0

Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	1.860 / 0

FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0

CRC Errors (Up/Down):	712 / 2.022

HEC Errors (Up/Down):	3.660 / 1.170

----------


## alexshmmy

Ρε παιδια μου λετε τη διαφορα του ενεργου και του ανενεργου βροχου και τη ακριβως ειναι το καθενα για να μην ανοιγω καινουριο τοπικ?
Εγω για παραδειγμα που εχω DSL απο ΟΤΕ οταν κανω αιτηση στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ θα κανω για ενεργο?

----------


## aitos

> Ρε παιδια μου λετε τη διαφορα του ενεργου και του ανενεργου βροχου και τη ακριβως ειναι το καθενα για να μην ανοιγω καινουριο τοπικ?
> Εγω για παραδειγμα που εχω DSL απο ΟΤΕ οταν κανω αιτηση στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ θα κανω για ενεργο?


  ότι θέλεις κάνεις  :Smile:  

 αν είναι καλή η γραμή σου κάνεις αίτηση για ενεργό 

 αν έχει προβλήματα κάνεις για ανενεργό , με την ελπίδα να σου βάλουν καλύτερη καλύτερη γραμή

----------


## largo

Αίτηση 25 Ιουλίου

Παραλαβή modem / πληρωμή 6 Αυγούστου (επειδή έλειπα, ουσιαστικά το έστειλαν 3 ημέρες μετά την άιτησή μου)

Πιθανή ενεργοποίηση σήμερα 13 Αυγούστου. Αλλά δεν τηρήθηκε μια και η γραμμή δεν έχει παραδοθεί απο τον ΟΤΕ.

Περιοχή Μαρούσι.

----------


## savaspar

Την Τρίτη έλαβα τον εξοπλισμπό. Περιμένω όμως τον Οτετζη για να βρεί την καινούρια γραμμή.  :ROFL:  (Ουφ γελάσαμε πάλι...) Κατάλαβα.. κατα τον Οκτώβρη πιστεύω να'μαι συνδεμένος..... :Respekt:

----------


## aitos

> Την Τρίτη έλαβα τον εξοπλισμπό. Περιμένω όμως τον Οτετζη για να βρεί την καινούρια γραμμή.  (Ουφ γελάσαμε πάλι...) Κατάλαβα.. κατα τον Οκτώβρη πιστεύω να'μαι συνδεμένος.....


 xaxaxaxaxa.....σωστο σε βρισκω  :Smile:   αν λαβουμε υποψιν και τις εκλογες .....παμε για του χρονου  :ROFL:

----------


## Astaroth7

> ότι θέλεις κάνεις  
> 
>  αν είναι καλή η γραμή σου κάνεις αίτηση για ενεργό 
> 
>  αν έχει προβλήματα κάνεις για ανενεργό , με την ελπίδα να σου βάλουν καλύτερη καλύτερη γραμή




 :Razz: Ερώτηση:
Πως μπορούμε να μετρήσουμε την υπάρχουσα γραμμή την οποία έχουμε??
Σε ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## tolism30

> Ερώτηση:
> Πως μπορούμε να μετρήσουμε την υπάρχουσα γραμμή την οποία έχουμε??
> Σε ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


Άν το dsl είναι ενεργό σύνδεσε ένα router επάνω και κοίτα τα στατιστικά σου

----------


## largo

Υπάρχει κανείς που να ενεργοποιήθηκε απο 10 Αυγ. έως και σήμερα (20 Αυγ) ;

----------


## Kombatant

Λοιπόοοον... ακούστε τώρα περιπέτεια... αυτή η ευρυζωνικότητα εδώ στην Ελλάδα δε με θέλει τελικά  :Razz:  Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε και από την υπογραφή, υπολόγιζα γύρω στις 6/8 να ενεργοποιηθώ. Λογάριαζα όμως χωρίς τον αγαπητό ξενοδόχο, ο οποίος στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι ο ΟΤΕ. Λίγες μέρες λοιπόν πριν τις 6 του μήνα, με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο από τη Netone και μου λένε ότι ξερετε κάτι; ο ΟΤΕ μας έστειλε ακύρωση διότι ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν ελεύθερα ζεύγη από το ΚΑΦΑΟ στο σπίτι σας! Λέω αποκλείεται, διότι υπάρχουν 100%. Ήμουν σε διακοπές εντωμεταξύ, και τους λέω, μην ανησυχείτε, θα παω εγώ στον ΟΤΕ Αιγάλεω ο ίδιος, μόλις κατέβω Αθήνα, να το τακτοποιήσω. Πάω στον ΟΤΕ μετά από μερικές μέρες, τζίφος, δε μπορούσαν να με εξυπηρετήσουν, μου δίνουν ένα τηλέφωνο να συννενοηθώ, το οποίο μιλάει. ΜΟΝΙΜΑ. Εντωμεταξύ εγώ ξαναέφυγα για διακοπές.

Σήμερα λοιπόν ξαναπάω στον ΟΤΕ, και μιλάω στην προισταμένη, η οποία μου δίνει 2 νούμερα, και έναν κύριο να ζητήσω, μιας και "το τεχνικό τμήμα δεν δέχεται πελάτες". Πράγματι, παίρνω εκείνη την ώρα από το κινητό μου, το απαντάει ένας κύριος αμέσως και ακολουθεί η εξής όμορφη συνομιλία:
- Γεια σας, το και το, θέλω να βάλω δεύτερη γραμμή από Netone και να κρατήσω του ΟΤΕ, και απαντήσατε ότι δεν υπαρχει ζευγος ενώ υπάρχει 100%
- Και σεις που το ξέρετε κύριε; Θα πέρασε το συνεργείο και δε θα βρήκε ζεύγος
- Δίπλα στο σπίτι μου είναι, έχω μονοκατοικία, βλέπω πόσα ζεύγη χρησιμοποιούνται και συνεργείο ΔΕΝ έχει περάσει 100%, η μητέρα μου είναι σπίτι συνέχεια και θα το έβλεπε
- Και κοιτάξτε να δείτε, και μεις είμαστε ΟΤΕ, και άμα δηλαδή μου ζητήσετε εσείς 8 γραμμές όσοι είναι και οι εναλλακτικοί, και άλλες 8 ο γείτονας, εγώ πως θα τις δώσω; Να μετατρέψετε τη γραμμή του ΟΤΕ σε Netone!
- ;!;!;! Ευχαριστώ.

Μόλις έστειλα τα fax για ακύρωση της αίτησης που είχα κάνει, και έκανα εκ νέου αίτηση για διακοπή της γραμμής του OTE και μετατροπή σε Full LLU της Netone. Εφόσον δε με θέλουν για πελάτη, δε τους θέλω ούτε εγω...

----------


## R-evil-S

Στην περίπτωση μου, η παράδοση ήταν να γίνει στις 7/8 (shared) και όχι μόνο σήμερα δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί αλλά μου έχουν κόψει και το conn-x από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα και με έχουν αφήσει χωρίς καθόλου νετ.

Στην περίπτωση μου όπως και σε πολλών άλλων, ο νέος RUO πήγε περίπατο πάντως.

----------


## alexshmmy

> Στην περίπτωση μου, η παράδοση ήταν να γίνει στις 7/8 (shared) και όχι μόνο σήμερα δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί αλλά μου έχουν κόψει και το conn-x από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα και με έχουν αφήσει χωρίς καθόλου νετ.
> 
> Στην περίπτωση μου όπως και σε πολλών άλλων, ο νέος RUO πήγε περίπατο πάντως.


Zητα να σε συνδεσουν σε DEMO 2048/256

----------


## largo

> Στην περίπτωση μου όπως και σε πολλών άλλων, ο νέος RUO πήγε περίπατο πάντως.


 
Όντως περιπατο. Απο 13/8 που περίμενα, πήρα αναβολή επ αόριστον.

----------


## R-evil-S

> Zητα να σε συνδεσουν σε DEMO 2048/256


Μακάρι να γινόταν αλλά έχει διακοπεί και η γραμμή (πρόσβαση) adsl.

----------


## Astaroth7

> Άν το dsl είναι ενεργό σύνδεσε ένα router επάνω και κοίτα τα στατιστικά σου


Sorry, εγώ δεν το έθεσα καλά! Εάν κάποιος δεν έχει internet, πως μπορει να ξέρει σε τι κατάσταση είναι η γραμμή του? :Thinking:

----------


## R-evil-S

Δεν νομίζω πως είναι εφικτό να δεις την καταστάση της γραμμής σου χωρίς ενεγρή dsl.

----------


## Astaroth7

> Δεν νομίζω πως είναι εφικτό να δεις την καταστάση της γραμμής σου χωρίς ενεγρή dsl.


Μάλιστα!!
Ίσως να χρειάζεται κάποιος τεχνικός για να κάνει τις μετρήσεις στην γραμμή :Thinking:  ή και πιο απλά μπορώ να κάνω adsl σύνδεση αορίστου χρόνου για ένα μήνα και να δω τα στατιστικά! ε?
Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για την άμεση απάντηση!

----------


## miltosko

Ενεργοποιήθηκα σήμερα.  Είχα αφήσει ανοικτό το speedtouch και ενώ αναβόσβηνε το λαμπάκι DSL, (προσπαθούσε να συνδεθεί, αλλά δεν μπορούσε), ξαφνικά κοιτάω και είχε σταθεροποιηθεί πράσινο το λαμπάκι DSL, το Internet και το voice.

Αμέσως ένωσα τηλεφωνική συσκευή και καλώδιο ethernet.  H τηλεφωνία είναι σε καλό επίπεδο, όσο μπόρεσα να δοκιμάσω και σε σταθερά και σε κινητά. :Smile: 

Αλλά το internet είναι απαράδεκτο.  Μια ώρα για να ανοίξει μια ιστοσελίδα. Δεν έχω καταφέρει να δω πάνω από 100 kb/sec από όπου και αν προσπάθησα, rapidshare, ntua. (Χειρότερα και από 1 Μbps σύνδεση) :Mad: 

Ελπίζω την Δευτέρα που θα επιστρέψω να έχει λυθεί το πρόβλημα :Thinking:

----------


## miltosko

Αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά μου

DSL Connection  

 Link Information


Uptime: 0 days, 0:01:57 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 503 / 1.020 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]: 53,00 / 46,00 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 18,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 31,5 / 25,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,0 / 22,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 40 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 564 / 398 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 1.240 / 74 

Μαύρα χάλια δεν είναι ? :Sad:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά μου
> 
> DSL Connection  
> 
>  Link Information
> 
> 
> Uptime: 0 days, 0:01:57 
> 
> ...


Είναι λογικό να έχεις δει ταχύτητες "μόνο 100 kb/s" γιατί έχεις...συγχρονίσει στα 1000κάτι! Πάρε τηλέφωνο και δήλωσε τους το, το signal to noise ratio & attenuation που έχεις δεν δικαιολογούν τόσο χαμηλό συγχρονισμό...

----------


## Geotzourmi

Απίστευτο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Πώς το κάνανε τούτο!!!!!!!!Λες και έχουνε και κανα άλλο πακέτο ταχύτητας για να σε βάλουνε σε 1024/512 προφιλ..................

----------


## aitos

> Απίστευτο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Πώς το κάνανε τούτο!!!!!!!!Λες και έχουνε και κανα άλλο πακέτο ταχύτητας για να σε βάλουνε σε 1024/512 προφιλ..................



 είναι τ ο.....αναπληρωματικό μέχρι να μπεί στην κανονική ομάδα ... :Razz: ............... :ROFL:  :ROFL: 




   βρεεεεεεεεεεε γελάμε  με τα χάλια μας ..... αλλά υπάρχουν και χειρότερα  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## miltosko

> Είναι λογικό να έχεις δει ταχύτητες "μόνο 100 kb/s" γιατί έχεις...συγχρονίσει στα 1000κάτι! Πάρε τηλέφωνο και δήλωσε τους το, το signal to noise ratio & attenuation που έχεις δεν δικαιολογούν τόσο χαμηλό συγχρονισμό...



Δεν χρειάστηκε να πάρω τηλέφωνο, με πήραν αυτοί και μου είπαν ότι επειδή δεν έχω καλή

ποιότητα στην γραμμή μου (ή κάτι τέτοιο κατάλαβα), με είχαν συγχρονίσει τόσο χαμηλά και 

μου αύξησαν την ταχύτητα, αλλά το router έκανε συνεχεις επανεκκινήσεις και δεν μπορούσε να 

σταθεροποιηθεί σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη ταχύτητα. Προσπαθούσε να συγχρονίσει γύρω στα 8 Μbps.

Και εννοείται με τις επανεκκινήσεις δεν είχα ούτε και τηλέφωνο.

Στα θετικά της όλης ιστορίας είναι το ότι το προσωπικό ενδιαφέρεται χωρίς να τους ενοχλείς εσύ να κάνουν την δουλειά τους.  :One thumb up: 

 :Thinking: Στα αρνητικά είναι η ανασφάλεια που έχεις εάν την επόμενη ώρα θα έχεις τηλέφωνο - ιντερνετ  ή όχι.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Μαύρα χάλια δεν είναι ?


Πάρε τηλέφωνο και δήλωσε βλάβη για αδικαιολόγητα χαμηλό συγχρονισμό. Τα στατιστικά σου φαίνονται από αξιοπρεπή έως καλά ,οπότε τόσο χαμηλός συγχρονισμός δε δικαιολογείται  :Wink:  ...

----------


## largo

Σήμερα έκλεισα ένα μήνα απο την αρχική αίτηση. Ημερολογιακό μήνα. 

Θάπρεπε να έχω ενεργοποιηθεί απο τις 13 Αυγούστου.


and the beat goes on ....

----------


## Zorz

Για ανενεργό βρόγχο πρέπει να έρθουν και οι τεχνικοί της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ για την ενεργοποίηση ?

----------


## ariadgr

> Για ανενεργό βρόγχο πρέπει να έρθουν και οι τεχνικοί της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ για την ενεργοποίηση ?


Ναι, αφού πρώτα ο ΟΤΕ παραδόσει το βρόχο.

----------


## Zorz

Ρε παιδιά μπορώ να πάρω εγω τον ΟΤΕ να ρωτήσω αν μου έχουν παραδώσει τον βρόγχο ?
Να δοκιμάσω στο 134 ?

----------


## ariadgr

> Ρε παιδιά μπορώ να πάρω εγω τον ΟΤΕ να ρωτήσω αν μου έχουν παραδώσει τον βρόγχο ?
> Να δοκιμάσω στο 134 ?


Οχι, να πάρεις τη Netone και να τους πεις να κοιτάξουν στο σύστημα του ΟΤΕ και να σου πουν σε τι κατάσταση αναφέρει την αίτηση που έχει γίνει στη γραμμή σου.

----------


## ronaldinio

Μόλις γύρισα από διακοπές και ο βρόχος ακόμα να παραδοθεί, αιτηθείς από 11/6...

----------


## A_gamer

> Μόλις γύρισα από διακοπές και ο βρόχος ακόμα να παραδοθεί, αιτηθείς από 11/6...


Δε μας έχει συνηθίσει σε τέτοιες καθυστερήσεις η Net One.

----------


## savaspar

Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα.. Αίτηση στις 5 Αυγούστου.. Σχετικα γρήγορα.
Πρώτη μέρα σήμερα κι έχω πολλά προβλήματα με την σύνδεση Internet. Δεν κατεβάζει πάνω από 14-15kb/s απο nVindia & Microsoft που δοκίμασα, και το browsing που δοκίμασα είναι πεθαμένο. Εν το μεταξύ, την σελίδα www.netone.gr/broadbandfiles που μου την δώσανε απο το cc για να κατεβάσω δοκιμαστικα αρχεία, απο εκεί κατεβάζει με 900-1000kb/s. Τί λέτε να φταίει??? Ίσως το ότι είναι πρώτη μέρα??  :Thinking:  Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου είναι τα εξής:


*
Uptime: 0 days, 3:35:21 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 10,60 / 234,53 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 19,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 19,5 / 38,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,5 / 6,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 2 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 1.060 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 9.182 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 3.568* 

Πάντως έχω να πω πως εκεί που συγχρονίζει, το Margin είναι ικανοποιητηκό, εκεί που στα 7000kbps που με συγχρονιζε η ΟΝ είχα 4!!! Τώρα πρέπει να είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Και στα 9 να με συγχρονίσουν δεν με πειράζουν αν είναι να ανέβει το margin ωστε να έχω πιο σταθερή γραμμή!

Σας παρακαλώ πολύ δώστε μου την γνώμη σας..
Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## lewton

> Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα.. Αίτηση στις 5 Αυγούστου.. Σχετικα γρήγορα.
> Πρώτη μέρα σήμερα κι έχω πολλά προβλήματα με την σύνδεση Internet. Δεν κατεβάζει πάνω από 14-15kb/s απο nVindia & Microsoft που δοκίμασα, και το browsing που δοκίμασα είναι πεθαμένο. Εν το μεταξύ, την σελίδα www.netone.gr/broadbandfiles που μου την δώσανε απο το cc για να κατεβάσω δοκιμαστικα αρχεία, απο εκεί κατεβάζει με 900-1000kb/s. Τί λέτε να φταίει??? Ίσως το ότι είναι πρώτη μέρα??  Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου είναι τα εξής:
> 
> 
> *
> Uptime: 0 days, 3:35:21 
> 
> Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
> 
> ...


Σήμερα σερνόμαστε γενικώς από το απόγευμα και μετά, οπότε έπεσες στην περίπτωση.
Ελπίζω να συμβαίνει επειδή κάνουν κάποια αναβάθμιση.

----------


## Zorz

Δεν μπορούσαν να μας το πουν οτι ο ανενεργός βρόγχος καθυστερεί ?
Με ενεργό βρόγχο θα ήμουν τώρα ενεργοποιημένος αφου αυτοί την αίτηση την έστειλαν πολυ γρήγορα.
Εξάλλου δεν κερδίζω και τίποτα με τον ανενεργό βρόγχο, έχω μόνο την σπάνια ελπίδα να είναι καλύτερη η νέα γραμμή και το downtime λίγων λεπτων αντι μιας ημέρας.

----------


## dgound

> Μόλις γύρισα από διακοπές και ο βρόχος ακόμα να παραδοθεί, αιτηθείς από 11/6...


Μια από το ίδια. Αίτηση στις 12/06

Με πήραν τηλ. και μου είπαν πως σύντομα και πως δεν μπορούν να δώσουν στάνταρ ημερομηνία (κάτι τέτοια μου λέγανε και στη βιβο και περιμένα 4 μήνες για το τίποτα).

Όσο για το τηλ. είμαι σίγουρος πως με πήρανε λόγω ενός ποστ που έκανα στο support καθώς την ίδια στιγμή που κλειδώθηκε δέχθηκα και το τηλεφώνημα.

----------


## veliouras

αγαπητοί συναγωνιστές,

σήμερα γυρνώντας από διακοπές με πολύ καλή διάθεση είπα να πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο την φίλη μου την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ να δω πότε με το καλό θα με συνδέσει. έχει προηγηθεί η αποστολή του ρούτερ πριν 6 μέρες οπότε λέω: "θα ρθει άσπρη μέρα και για μας".... παίρνω τηλ. το σηκώνει μια ευγενέστατη κοπέλα και με ενημερώνει ότι η αίτηση μου απορρίφθηκε λόγω μη έγκυρης διεύθυνσης από τον ΟΤΕ!  :Crying: 
όταν της είπα ότι σε αυτήν την διεύθυνση ο ΟΤΕ στέλνει κάθε μήνα λογαριασμό, άρχισε να μασάει το ακουστικό και να λέει διάφορες χαζομάρες...

να σημειώσω ότι τα δικαιολογητικά για την αίτηση τα έχω στείλει με φαξ, με μειλ, με περιστέρι, με σήματα καπνού και όλως τυχαίως πάντα τα έχαναν! 
ΝΕΤΟΝΕ! κι αν σου κάτσει;

----------


## miltosko

Αυτά είναι τα καινούργια μου στατιστικά

Μπορεί κάποιος που ξέρει να μου πει, εάν είναι καλά ? 

DSL Connection  

 Link Information


Uptime: 0 days, 4:04:25 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 694 / 10.239 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 4,26 / 32,85 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 31,5 / 25,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 4,0 / 7,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 21 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 41.490 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 12.376 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 7.260 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## ariadgr

> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: *694* / 10.239


Το 694 ιδανικά θα έπρεπε να ήταν 1023. Ανεφερέ το ως πρόβλημα στην εταιρεία μήπως μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι από εκεί.

----------


## Sovjohn

Με SN Margin 4 στο upload δε νομίζω να γίνονται και πολλά πράγματα...

----------


## veliouras

να μαι πάλι!

σε συνέχεια του παραπάνω ποστ για την απόρριψη της αίτησης από τον ΟΤΕ, σήμερα μίλησα με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ για να δω τι μπορεί να γίνει και αυτοί με επιβεβαίωσαν ότι η αίτηση μου θα αποσταλεί ξανά αύριο και θα επισπεύσουν την διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης. επειδή δεν με έπεισε το όλο σκηνικό, κάλεσα τον ΟΤΕ για να ρωτήσω για τον λόγο που απέρριψαν την αίτηση. το χελπντεσκ του ΟΤΕ μου απάντησε ότι υπάρχει μια αίτηση σε αναμονή αλλά ΔΕΝ έχει απορριφθεί! αυτά για τώρα, αν συνεχιστεί με ανάλογο σασπένς το στόρι με βλέπω να το κάνω σήριαλ... για ψηφίστε, ποιός με εμπαίζει;

----------


## largo

> να μαι πάλι!
> 
> σε συνέχεια του παραπάνω ποστ για την απόρριψη της αίτησης από τον ΟΤΕ, σήμερα μίλησα με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ για να δω τι μπορεί να γίνει και αυτοί με επιβεβαίωσαν ότι η αίτηση μου θα αποσταλεί ξανά αύριο και θα επισπεύσουν την διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης. επειδή δεν με έπεισε το όλο σκηνικό, κάλεσα τον ΟΤΕ για να ρωτήσω για τον λόγο που απέρριψαν την αίτηση. το χελπντεσκ του ΟΤΕ μου απάντησε ότι υπάρχει μια αίτηση σε αναμονή αλλά ΔΕΝ έχει απορριφθεί! αυτά για τώρα, αν συνεχιστεί με ανάλογο σασπένς το στόρι με βλέπω να το κάνω σήριαλ... για ψηφίστε, ποιός με εμπαίζει;


Μου θυμίζει λίγο την Vivodi, σε light έκδοση.

----------


## Zorz

Δεν μας τα λέει καλα η ΝetOne...

----------


## Astaroth7

> να μαι πάλι!
> 
> σε συνέχεια του παραπάνω ποστ για την απόρριψη της αίτησης από τον ΟΤΕ, σήμερα μίλησα με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ για να δω τι μπορεί να γίνει και αυτοί με επιβεβαίωσαν ότι η αίτηση μου θα αποσταλεί ξανά αύριο και θα επισπεύσουν την διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης. επειδή δεν με έπεισε το όλο σκηνικό, κάλεσα τον ΟΤΕ για να ρωτήσω για τον λόγο που απέρριψαν την αίτηση. το χελπντεσκ του ΟΤΕ μου απάντησε ότι υπάρχει μια αίτηση σε αναμονή αλλά ΔΕΝ έχει απορριφθεί! αυτά για τώρα, αν συνεχιστεί με ανάλογο σασπένς το στόρι με βλέπω να το κάνω σήριαλ... για ψηφίστε, ποιός με εμπαίζει;



Από την στιγμή που υπάρχει αίτηση και είναι σε αναμονή πάει να πει ότι την κατέθεσε η Net One στον ΟΤΕ, και ο δεύτερος την έχει σε αναμονή, έτσι δεν είναι??! :Thinking: 
Άρα που φταίει η Net One? :Thinking:

----------


## largo

> Από την στιγμή που υπάρχει αίτηση και είναι σε αναμονή πάει να πει ότι την κατέθεσε η Net One στον ΟΤΕ, και ο δεύτερος την έχει σε αναμονή, έτσι δεν είναι??!
> Άρα που φταίει η Net One?


Οι συνδρομητές της NetOne (και της κάθε Net One), δεν ξέρουμε πως υλοποιεί τις υπηρεσίες της. Και δεν ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ να ξέρουμε. Αν χρησιμοποιεί τον ΟΤΕ, την OteGlobe, την Seabone.net, είναι δικό της θέμα. 

Αλλοίμονο εμείς, οι τελικοί λήπτες της υπηρεσίας, να ασχοληθούμε με τους άλλους εμπλεκόμενους. 

Δηλαδή αν χαλάσει κατι, εμείς θα πάρουμε τους παραπάνω (πχ) να δηλώσουμε την βλάβη ;

Φυσικα και όχι. 

Εμείς γνωρίζουμε την Net One. Πληρώνουμε την ΝΕΤ ΟΝΕ. Τα υπόλοιπα ας τα βρεί η Net One.

----------


## veliouras

σωστός ο λάργκο. η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ για μένα φταίει στο ότι στέλνει μια αίτηση, απ' ότι λέει απορρίπτεται ( ο ΟΤΕ λέει ότι απλά είναι σε αναμονή), εγώ αυτό το μαθαίνω με δική μου πρωτοβουλία και η μόνη της διορθωτική κίνηση είναι να ξαναστείλει την αίτηση με ίδια στοιχεία! (λογικά δεν θα απορριφθεί ξανά; ) 
σήμερα, μου πρότειναν επίσης να στείλουμε την αίτηση με άλλο τηλεφωνικό νούμερο της πολυκατοικίας μήπως και το δικό μου ήταν σε άλλο βρογχο...  :Smile: 

ενδιάμεσα μου χει στείλει το ρούτερ και εγώ έχω μεινει με την εντύπωση ότι η ενεργοποίηση μου είναι θέμα ημερών. δεν είναι λίγο χάσιμο η φάση;

----------


## Astaroth7

> σωστός ο λάργκο. η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ για μένα φταίει στο ότι στέλνει μια αίτηση, απ' ότι λέει απορρίπτεται ( ο ΟΤΕ λέει ότι απλά είναι σε αναμονή), εγώ αυτό το μαθαίνω με δική μου πρωτοβουλία και η μόνη της διορθωτική κίνηση είναι να ξαναστείλει την αίτηση με ίδια στοιχεία! (λογικά δεν θα απορριφθεί ξανά; ) 
> σήμερα, μου πρότειναν επίσης να στείλουμε την αίτηση με άλλο τηλεφωνικό νούμερο της πολυκατοικίας μήπως και το δικό μου ήταν σε άλλο βρογχο... 
> 
> ενδιάμεσα μου χει στείλει το ρούτερ και εγώ έχω μεινει με την εντύπωση ότι η ενεργοποίηση μου είναι θέμα ημερών. δεν είναι λίγο χάσιμο η φάση;




Έτσι όπως το καταλαβαίνω εγώ ή η Net One σου λέει ότι να ναι ή ο ΟΤΕ ή ο ΟΤΕ λέει ότι να ναι στη Νετ Ονε και αυτή με την σέιρά της τα μεταφέρει σε εσένα!! Διάλεξε και πάρε! :ROFL: 
Σοβαρά τώρα, είναι Αύγουστος, πόσες αιτήσεις λες να έχει πάρει η Net One? Λες και αυτές που έχει πάρει (και λογικά θα είναι  λίγες) να τις αγνοεί???! :Smile:  
Μου φαίνεται εντελώς παράλογο ε :Wink:

----------


## Kombatant

Πήρα σήμερα τηλέφωνο για να δω πως πάει η νέα αίτηση που έκανα, και μου είπαν είναι στο τελευταίο στάδιο για ενεργοποίηση και της φορητότητας, οπότε μέχρι 7/9 θα έχω ενεργοποιηθεί πλήρως. Άμήν  :Smile:

----------


## tugito

Παντως επειδη δουλευω σε παρομοια εταιρία και εχω τριβη με τους ΟΤΕ δυστυχως ειναι λίγο ότι να ναι ο οτε. Ειναι πολύ γρηγορος στα δικά του αλλα στα δικά μας εχουμε προβλήματα γερα.. Λεει σε πελάτες ψέματα οτι το προβλημα ειναι δικο μας ακόμα κι όταν αφορα το να μην εχει καν σημα το τηλεφωνό του (πραγμα που δεν εχει να κάνει με καμία εταιρία που βαζει πρόθεμα..) .Γενικώς μπορώ να σας πω χιλιες ιστοριες. Σε αλλα τόσα βεβαια ειναι σωστός και πιστευω θα γίνει και καλύτερος..
Παντως δεν θα μου φανει καθολου περιεργο αν οντως ο οτε ειχε πει στην Netone οτι αποριφθηκε!

----------


## veliouras

να μαι! χθες είχαμε 2 επικοινωνίες μια το μεσημέρι (πήρα εγώ) για να μου πουν ξανά ότι απορρίφθηκε η αίτηση και για να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα (κάτι που μάλλον έγινε) και μια το απόγευμα (με πήραν αυτοί) για να μου πουν ότι απορρίφθηκε η πρωινή αίτηση. τους είπα ότι είχα ήδη μιλήσει και ότι μάλλον το πρόβλημα λύθηκε και μου απάντησαν: α ναι; ε τότε προχωράτε κανονικά!  :Smile: 

σοβαρά τώρα, παρά την ασυνεννοησία, οι άνθρωποι είναι ευγενέστατοι και πολύ πρόθυμοι. δεν έχω πρόβλημα ούτε με την δικαιολογία-μπαλλάκι μεταξύ της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και του ΟΤΕ, ούτε με μια ανακρίβεια δικιά τους αρκεί να γίνουν ΜΟΝΟ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ! στο κάτω κάτω, είναι νέα εταιρεία και θα μάθει και λίγο "στου Κασίδη το κεφάλι"...

προσωπικά,μετά την περίοδο χάριτος μου αρκούν η σωστή εξυπηρέτηση, η συνέπεια και η διάθεση για βελτίωση των υπηρεσιών...

για να δούμε...

----------


## largo

35 εργάσιμες ημέρες απο την αίτησή μου. Και ακόμα τίποτα. Δεν γνωρίζει κανένας τίποτα.

Απλά μου λένε ότι κρεμώμαστε από τα μπελερίνια του ΟΤΕ. Αλλά κανένας δεν τολμάει να κυνηγήσει τον ΟΤΕ και να του πάρει και τα σώβρακα. Αν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ βέβαια, γιατί με αυτά που διαβάζω και βλέπω γύρω μου, πολύ αμφιβάλω. 

Στην περιοχή μου (Μαρούσι) εχω δύο φίλους που κάναμε (πάνω κάτω) μαζί τις αιτήσεις και αυτοί έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί. Και ναι μεν ο ένας είναι Connex αλλά ο άλλος είναι Forthnet ανενεργός βρόγχος (σαν και μένα). Δηλαδή ο ΟΤΕ στην μια περίπτωση έκανε στην Forthnet την σύνδεση, αλλά σε μένα και την NetOne δεν την κάνει ; Δεν μου κολλάει .... Κάτι μου βρωμάει ....


 :Evil: 

 ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΤΗΣ NetOne are you listening ...... Wake up and smell the coffee ...

----------


## ariadgr

> Στην περιοχή μου (Μαρούσι) εχω δύο φίλους που κάναμε (πάνω κάτω) μαζί τις αιτήσεις και αυτοί έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί. Και ναι μεν ο ένας είναι Connex αλλά *ο άλλος είναι Forthnet ανενεργός βρόγχος (σαν και μένα)*. Δηλαδή ο ΟΤΕ στην μια περίπτωση έκανε στην Forthnet την σύνδεση, αλλά σε μένα και την NetOne δεν την κάνει ; Δεν μου κολλάει .... Κάτι μου βρωμάει ...


Αποκλείεται ο φίλος σου να έχει κάνει αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόχο στη Forthnet, διότι η Forthnet δεν δίνει προς το παρόν ανενεργό βρόχο σε ιδιώτες.  :Exclamation:

----------


## No-Name

Ενεργό θα εννοούσε

----------


## SfH

> Λοιπόοοον... ακούστε τώρα περιπέτεια... αυτή η ευρυζωνικότητα εδώ στην Ελλάδα δε με θέλει τελικά  Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε και από την υπογραφή, υπολόγιζα γύρω στις 6/8 να ενεργοποιηθώ. Λογάριαζα όμως χωρίς τον αγαπητό ξενοδόχο, ο οποίος στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι ο ΟΤΕ. Λίγες μέρες λοιπόν πριν τις 6 του μήνα, με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο από τη Netone και μου λένε ότι ξερετε κάτι; ο ΟΤΕ μας έστειλε ακύρωση διότι ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν ελεύθερα ζεύγη από το ΚΑΦΑΟ στο σπίτι σας! Λέω αποκλείεται, διότι υπάρχουν 100%. Ήμουν σε διακοπές εντωμεταξύ, και τους λέω, μην ανησυχείτε, θα παω εγώ στον ΟΤΕ Αιγάλεω ο ίδιος, μόλις κατέβω Αθήνα, να το τακτοποιήσω. Πάω στον ΟΤΕ μετά από μερικές μέρες, τζίφος, δε μπορούσαν να με εξυπηρετήσουν, μου δίνουν ένα τηλέφωνο να συννενοηθώ, το οποίο μιλάει. ΜΟΝΙΜΑ. Εντωμεταξύ εγώ ξαναέφυγα για διακοπές.
> 
> Σήμερα λοιπόν ξαναπάω στον ΟΤΕ, και μιλάω στην προισταμένη, η οποία μου δίνει 2 νούμερα, και έναν κύριο να ζητήσω, μιας και "το τεχνικό τμήμα δεν δέχεται πελάτες". Πράγματι, παίρνω εκείνη την ώρα από το κινητό μου, το απαντάει ένας κύριος αμέσως και ακολουθεί η εξής όμορφη συνομιλία:
> - Γεια σας, το και το, θέλω να βάλω δεύτερη γραμμή από Netone και να κρατήσω του ΟΤΕ, και απαντήσατε ότι δεν υπαρχει ζευγος ενώ υπάρχει 100%
> - Και σεις που το ξέρετε κύριε; Θα πέρασε το συνεργείο και δε θα βρήκε ζεύγος
> - Δίπλα στο σπίτι μου είναι, έχω μονοκατοικία, βλέπω πόσα ζεύγη χρησιμοποιούνται και συνεργείο ΔΕΝ έχει περάσει 100%, η μητέρα μου είναι σπίτι συνέχεια και θα το έβλεπε
> - Και κοιτάξτε να δείτε, και μεις είμαστε ΟΤΕ, και άμα δηλαδή μου ζητήσετε εσείς 8 γραμμές όσοι είναι και οι εναλλακτικοί, και άλλες 8 ο γείτονας, εγώ πως θα τις δώσω; Να μετατρέψετε τη γραμμή του ΟΤΕ σε Netone!
> - ;!;!;! Ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Μόλις έστειλα τα fax για ακύρωση της αίτησης που είχα κάνει, και έκανα εκ νέου αίτηση για διακοπή της γραμμής του OTE και μετατροπή σε Full LLU της Netone. Εφόσον δε με θέλουν για πελάτη, δε τους θέλω ούτε εγω...




Off Topic


		Αν σου πω τώρα ότι ένας συγκεκριμένος τοπικός οτε έκανε πρόταση σε πελάτη μου για...70 adsl γραμμές, τι θα πεις ?  :Razz:

----------


## largo

> Αποκλείεται ο φίλος σου να έχει κάνει αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόχο στη Forthnet, διότι η Forthnet δεν δίνει προς το παρόν ανενεργό βρόχο σε ιδιώτες.


Προφανώς θα έχεις δίκιο, δεν θα είναι για ανενεργό. Δεν ήμουν και μπροστά ...

Εγώ βέβαια περιμένω ανενεργό απο την NetOne, οποτε διαφοροποιούμαι. Αλλά και οι 35+ ημέρες είναι γεγονός. Και τελικά ίσως να ήταν λάθος να πάω στην NetOne, σε συνδυασμό με όλα αυτά που διαβάζω εδώ πέρα.

----------


## ariadgr

> Προφανώς θα έχεις δίκιο, δεν θα είναι για ανενεργό. Δεν ήμουν και μπροστά ...
> 
> Εγώ βέβαια περιμένω ανενεργό απο την NetOne, οποτε διαφοροποιούμαι. Αλλά και οι 35+ ημέρες είναι γεγονός. Και τελικά ίσως να ήταν λάθος να πάω στην NetOne, σε συνδυασμό με όλα αυτά που διαβάζω εδώ πέρα.


Το ανέφερα για να καταλάβεις ότι δεν περιμένετε για το ίδιο.
Ο ενεργός με φορητότητα παραδίδεται συνήθως γρηγορότερα από τον ανενεργό, αφού ο ΟΤΕ δεσμεύεται από την ημερομηνία της φορητότητας, αλλά και δεν χρειάζεται να παραδώσει νέο καλώδιο στο χώρο του πελάτη.

Ποιά είναι η ημερομηνία αποστολής της αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ από τη Netone; Και τι ημερομηνία έχει δώσει ο ΟΤΕ στη Netone ως πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης;

----------


## A_gamer

> Forthnet ανενεργός βρόγχος


Εννοείς ενεργός. Δε δίνει ενεργοποίηση σε ανενεργό η Forthnet.

Edit: Ωχ... δεν είδα την τελευταία σελίδα, έχει ήδη αναφερθεί.  :Embarassed:

----------


## largo

> Ποιά είναι η ημερομηνία αποστολής της αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ από τη Netone; Και τι ημερομηνία έχει δώσει ο ΟΤΕ στη Netone ως πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης;


Αίτηση 24 Ιουλίου, και ο ΟΤΕ έδωσε παράδοση 13 Αυγούστου. Σήμερα έχουμε 4 Σεπτεμβρίου.

Και το χειρότερο και το highly αντιεπαγγελματικό απο την μεριά της NetOne, είναι ότι δεν ξέρουν να μου που το ΠΟΤΕ. Δεν θα είχα αντίρηση αν ήξερα ότι πχ κάνει 2 μήνες. Η τελος παντων αφού έχασαν τις 13 να μου πουν πχ στις 13 του επόμενου μηνα. 

Απαράδεκτοι (όπως και οι περισσότεροι εναλλακτικοί).

----------


## Astaroth7

> Αίτηση 24 Ιουλίου, και ο ΟΤΕ έδωσε παράδοση 13 Αυγούστου. Σήμερα έχουμε 4 Σεπτεμβρίου.
> 
> Και το χειρότερο και το highly αντιεπαγγελματικό απο την μεριά της NetOne, είναι ότι δεν ξέρουν να μου που το ΠΟΤΕ. Δεν θα είχα αντίρηση αν ήξερα ότι πχ κάνει 2 μήνες. Η τελος παντων αφού έχασαν τις 13 να μου πουν πχ στις 13 του επόμενου μηνα. 
> 
> Απαράδεκτοι (όπως και οι περισσότεροι εναλλακτικοί).


Δεν ξέρουν γιατί δεν έχουν ενημέρωση από τα συστήματα του ΟΤΕ :Wink:

----------


## tugito

Εγω εκανα την προηγουμενη βδομαδα αιτηση για νεα συνδεση ανενεργου λογω μετακόμισης στην Βικτώρια. Ολα καλα και σημερα μας πηραν απο netone και μας ειπαν οτι ο οτε ηρθε κι ΕΦΥΓΕ!!! Ηρθε, δεν χτυπησε καν κουδουνι ουτε πηρε τηλεφωνο κανεναν και επειδη λεει ηταν κλειστη η προσβαση στο υπογειο καταμετρητη εφυγε και τον ειδοπειησαν αμεσα απο νετονε να γυρισει η να γινει αλλο ραντεβου. Αν ειναι δυνατον, οταν τον πετυχω στο επομενο ραντεβου παιδια θα τις παιξουμε στα ισα. Ελεος πλεον με τον οτε. Και φυσικα τοσο μαλα*ες δεν ειναι ολοι στον οτε αλλα εχω γνωρισει 3 υπαλληλουτς και οι δυο δεν μου χτυπησαν καν και φυγανε. ΕΛΕΟΣ!

----------


## largo

> Δεν ξέρουν γιατί δεν έχουν ενημέρωση από τα συστήματα του ΟΤΕ


Ναι, αλλά

I Could Not Care Less.

 :No no:  :No no:  :No no:

----------


## wintech2003

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αν σου πω τώρα ότι ένας συγκεκριμένος τοπικός οτε έκανε πρόταση σε πελάτη μου για...70 adsl γραμμές, τι θα πεις ?


Για 70αρι μαγαζί? Μια dsl ανα PC?  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Τα έχουν ακούσει και μένα αυτά τα αυτάκια μου...

"Και γιατι να βάλεις ψηφιακό G.703 και να πληρώνεις τα μαλλιοκέφαλα σου? Θα σου φέρω 30 DSL μια για κάθε PC και θα πετας!" ειπε ο τοπικός ΟΤΕ σε πελάτη.

----------


## Kombatant

> Για 70αρι μαγαζί? Μια dsl ανα PC? 
> Τα έχουν ακούσει και μένα αυτά τα αυτάκια μου...
> 
> "Και γιατι να βάλεις ψηφιακό G.703 και να πληρώνεις τα μαλλιοκέφαλα σου? Θα σου φέρω 30 DSL μια για κάθε PC και θα πετας!" ειπε ο τοπικός ΟΤΕ σε πελάτη.




Off Topic


		Άστα, εμένα όταν μου το είπε αυτό ο θεϊκός ΟΤΕτζης, πήγα να του πώ "Εντάξει ρε φιλαράκι, άμα ποτέ αποφασίσω να γκρεμίσω τη μονοκατοικία που έχω κ χτίσω πολυκατοικία, θα έχει μόνο αυτός στο ισόγειο τηλέφωνο και οι υπόλοιποι ορόφοι θα το έχουν dublex"  :Worthy:   :ROFL:

----------


## Astaroth7

> Ναι, αλλά
> 
> I Could Not Care Less.



Από τη πλευρά σου έχεις δίκιο, απλά έτσι είναι τα πράγματα για όλους!
Το σύστημα είναι κοινό για όλους τους εναλλακτικούς, άμα δεν το ενημερώνει ο ΟΤΕ καμία εταιρία δεν θα έχει σωστή ενημέρωση!

----------


## largo

> Από τη πλευρά σου έχεις δίκιο, απλά έτσι είναι τα πράγματα για όλους!
> Το σύστημα είναι κοινό για όλους τους εναλλακτικούς, άμα δεν το ενημερώνει ο ΟΤΕ καμία εταιρία δεν θα έχει σωστή ενημέρωση!


και κανένας απο τους "εναλλακτικούς" της πλάκας (= όλοι) δεν τον κυνηγάει τον ΟΤΕ, για λόγους διαπλοκής. Η φόβου. Η απλά βλακείας.

Για μια ακόμα φορά φαίνεται η γύμνια της ΕΕΤΤ και του Ελληνικού κράτους και των τυχάρπαστων εναλλακτικών.

----------


## Astaroth7

> και κανένας απο τους "εναλλακτικούς" της πλάκας (= όλοι) δεν τον κυνηγάει τον ΟΤΕ, για λόγους διαπλοκής. Η φόβου. Η απλά βλακείας.
> 
> Για μια ακόμα φορά φαίνεται η γύμνια της ΕΕΤΤ και του Ελληνικού κράτους και των τυχάρπαστων εναλλακτικών.


Φίλε μου δυστυχώς είναι ένας τεράστιος φαύλος κύκλος! :Sad: 
Εμείς (οι καταναλωτες) και οι πάροχοι κυνηγάμε τον ΟΤΕ μέσω της ΕΕΤΤ. Η ΕΕΤΤ με την σειρά της λέει έχετε δίκιο, 27 εκ € πρόστιμο στον ΟΤΕ. Ο ΟΤΕ με την σειρά του λέει απαράδεκτα και εξοντωτικά τα πρόστιμα και δεν πληρώνει τίποτα! :Thinking:  Και ο κύκλος συνεχίζεται!!! :Thumb down: 
Που βλέπεις το υγειές και το λογικό σε όλο αυτό το σύστημα?? :ROFL:

----------


## largo

> Φίλε μου δυστυχώς είναι ένας τεράστιος φαύλος κύκλος!
> Εμείς (οι καταναλωτες) και οι πάροχοι κυνηγάμε τον ΟΤΕ μέσω της ΕΕΤΤ. Η ΕΕΤΤ με την σειρά της λέει έχετε δίκιο, 27 εκ € πρόστιμο στον ΟΤΕ. Ο ΟΤΕ με την σειρά του λέει απαράδεκτα και εξοντωτικά τα πρόστιμα και δεν πληρώνει τίποτα! Και ο κύκλος συνεχίζεται!!!
> Που βλέπεις το υγειές και το λογικό σε όλο αυτό το σύστημα??


Δεν βλέπω πουθενά να υπάρχει τίποτα σε αυτό το κράτος. Αν η ΕΕΤΤ δεν μπορει να επιβάλει και να εισπράξει τα πρόστιμα (γενικά), και το ίδιο και οι νομαρχίες, ο ΕΦΕΤ, η Αγορανομία,και οι λοιπες υπηρεσίες, τότε λέω να πάω να ζήσω στο ... Βέλγιο. 

Αλλά πάλι και εκει οι Βέλγοι έχουν άλλα (και ΑΛΛΟΥ είδους προβλήματα). Χειρότερα θάλεγα..  :Whistle:

----------


## Kombatant

Σύμφωνα με την Netone ο ΟΤΕ τους είχε ειδοποιήσει ότι σήμερα θα μου κοβόταν το τηλέφωνο και θα μεταπηδούσα στο δίκτυό της. Αλλά ξέχασα, είναι Παρασκευή σήμερα, σιγά μη μπαίνανε στον κόπο  :Razz:  Οπότε μάλλον από Δευτέρα με βλέπω εμένα...

----------


## tugito

Εδω σου λέω ειχαν ερθει απο τον οτε και φυγανε επειδη ηταν κλειδωμένα κατω τα συστηματα χωρίς ουτε καν τηλεφωνο να με πάρουν και φυσικά ούτε καν να χτυπήσουν κουδουνι. Και εξαιτίας του τώρα εχουν περάσερι αλλες 3 μερες και περιμένω να δω ποτε θα ξαναδρομολογήσει ραντεβου ο οτε να μας φέρει την γραμμη. Καλα θα πέσει ξύλο μολις τους πετύχω.
Ρε παιδιά κανενα τηλέφωνο δεν εχι κανείς να τους πάρω; να τους πω να ερθουν αμεσα? Ποιο ειναι το τηλεφωνο αυτον που πανε και βαζουν τις γραμμες?

----------


## No-Name

Βρες το τηλέφωνο των τεχνικών του τοπικού Α/Κ

----------


## harris

> Βρες το τηλέφωνο των τεχνικών του τοπικού Α/Κ


Ω, τι εύκολα που το λες!!!  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz: 

Και άντε και το βρήκες! Τι σου λέει ότι απαντάνε κιόλας;  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz:

----------


## No-Name

Στο Κορυδαλλό/Νίκαια απαντάνε...άντε και λέτε για τα Δ.Π μετά :Twisted Evil:

----------


## harris

Εμάς ρε στο Διοικ. Μέγαρο είναι κλασσάτοι! Δεν απαντάνε σε όποιον κι όποιον! Το τηλέφωνο έχει αναγνώριση, κι αν δεν είναι ο Βουρλούμης Θεός δεν απαντάται!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## largo

... και είμαστε ακόμα στο "περίμενε". Και κανένα φως στον ορίζοντα. 

Η επόμενη εβδομάδα είναι η τελευταία που θα τους δώσω σαν περιθώριο ενεργοποίησης. Το αποφάσισα.

----------


## Skia11

Άντε μετά απο 2,5 μήνες γείωμα απο την Vivodi τους τράβηξα μια ακύρωση και στο καπάκι αίτηση στην ΝetOne...κ' ο θεός βοηθός.

----------


## bassbabe

Γεια χαρα και απο μενα. Τη δικη μου ταλαιπωρια την κατεγραψα πριν λιγες μερες εδω:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=129901
Σε ολα αυτα που ρωτησα δεχτηκα (σε pm φυσικα) μια απαντηση τυπου "αν θελω να το δω στεγνα επαγγελματικα, και βεβαια εχω δικιο, αλλα εμεις προσπαθουμε κλπ κλπ". Εγω επεμεινα εννοειται στο οτι θελω να δω τις απαντησεις στα συγκεκριμενα ερωτηματα (οχι σε pm) και ακομα περιμενω. Ριξτε μια ματια να δειτε οτι παντα τα πραγματα μπορει να ναι χειροτερα απο ασχημα... :Whistle:

----------


## xaotikos

Εμένα με πήρανε τηλέφωνο οι τεχνικοί μετά από 10 περίπου εργάσιμες. Ας όψεται που έφυγα εξωτερικό.... Περιμένω από αύριο να κανονίσω ραντεβού. Μέχρι τώρα δηλαδή όλα καλά, να δούμε και τι υπηρεσία θα δώσει.

----------


## Zorz

Αυτο που δυστυχώς έχω καταλάβει για την NetOne είναι οτι σε κάποιους οι διαδικασίες γίνονται γρήγορα με ενημερώσεις απο την εταιρεία, εξυπηρετούν, ενδιαφέρονται κλπ. και για άλλους αδιαφορούν πλήρως, κάνουν σοβαρά λάθη, καθυστερούν και δεν ενημερώνουν ποτέ.
Δηλαδή η θα πάνε ολα πολυ καλά η θα σε έχουν γραμμένο απο την αρχη μέχρι το τέλος.

----------


## sa1901

> Αυτο που δυστυχώς έχω καταλάβει για την NetOne είναι οτι σε κάποιους οι διαδικασίες γίνονται γρήγορα με ενημερώσεις απο την εταιρεία, εξυπηρετούν, ενδιαφέρονται κλπ. και *για άλλους αδιαφορούν πλήρως, κάνουν σοβαρά λάθη, καθυστερούν και δεν ενημερώνουν ποτέ.*
> Δηλαδή η θα πάνε ολα πολυ καλά η θα σε έχουν γραμμένο απο την αρχη μέχρι το τέλος.


Ακριβώς αυτό συμβαίνει στην δική μου περίπτωση.

Έχω κάνει αίτηση από 13/6 και αν δεν τους πάρω τηλέφωνο, δεν θα μαθω τίποτα για την πορεία της αίτησης. Και τι μαθαίνω νομίζετε; ... "Το αίτημα σας έχει δωθει στον OTE και περιμένουμε την ενεργοποίηση, δεν γνωριζουμε για ποιον λόγο καθυστερεί"

3 Μηνες τώρα το ίδιο πράγμα ακούω. Προσωπικά η μόνη διαφορά που έχω δει από τους 'αλλους παρόχους είναι οι μικροί χρόνοι αναμονής στο τηλέφωνο. Κατά τα άλλα μία από τα ίδια.

 :Thumb down:

----------


## gusboc

Χαιρετώ τους κατοίκους της Νετονίας.  :Smile: 
Αίτηση: 13/9/2007
Παραλαβή router: 20/9/2007
Πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης: 02/10/2007
Υπάρχει παιδιά περίπτωση να γίνει νωρίτερα η ενεργοποίηση ;

----------


## Zorz

Ηρθαν οι τεχνικοί της NetOne και δεν βρήκαν γραμμή, δήλωσαν βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ!  :Laughing:

----------


## sa1901

Φίλε gusboc, μας δουλεύεις; Και ευχαριστημένος να είσαι αν γίνουν όλα όπως σου υπόσχονται.

----------


## Zorz

Αν είναι ενεργός βρόγχος πολύ πιθανό να ενεργοποιηθεί την ημέρα που του είπαν.

----------


## gusboc

Παιδιά ο βρόχος είναι ενεργός (ΟΤΕ), οπότε ελπίζω...
Μένω Χαιδάρι και κάποιοι άλλοι συντοπίτες συνδέθηκαν σε 8-10 εργάσιμες πριν λίγες μέρες, γιατί όχι κι εγώ ;  :Thinking:

----------


## Astaroth7

> Παιδιά ο βρόχος είναι ενεργός (ΟΤΕ), οπότε ελπίζω...
> Μένω Χαιδάρι και κάποιοι άλλοι συντοπίτες συνδέθηκαν σε 8-10 εργάσιμες πριν λίγες μέρες, γιατί όχι κι εγώ ;


εγώ σε 20 ημερολογιακές σε ενεργό, οπότε γιατί όχι και εσύ??
Good luck :One thumb up:

----------


## gusboc

Ευχαριστώ, 
είναι 10 εργάσιμες ημέρες από την αίτηση στην Netone και 7 ημέρες από την παραλαβή από τον ΟΤΕ. 
Ενδεικτική ημερ/νία ενεργοποίησης: 2/10.
Λέτε να το προλάβουμε το Σ/Κ ; :Thinking:

----------


## MARINIO

Εκανα αιτηση τηλεφωνικα 21/9.Ακομα δεν ηρθε με το ταχυδρομειο τιποτα.θα ενημερωσω για την σχετικη πορεια.  :Whistle: 

εχει κανεις εμπειρια απο Περιστέρι με ΝΕΤΟΝΕ?

----------


## LefterisK

Από αρχές Ιουλίου περιμένω στην Αγ.Παρασκευή και στο site τους συνεχώς αλλάζουν τις ημερομηνίες κάλυψης για την περιοχή μου...Αρκετά με την κοροιδία...Γεια σας, πάω σε άλλη εταιρεία...
Αν κρίνω και απ'όσα διαβάζω στο forum...μαύρα χάλια η Netone...σε κάνα χρόνο θα δούμε.  :Thumb down:

----------


## obelix3

Ναι κανω εδω μια ερώτηση αν και δεν ειναι το καταλληλο τοπικ...

Η ΝΕΤ ΟΝΕ δίνει μονο ιντερνετ, χωρις την τηλεφωνία? Τους πηρα τηλ κ μου απαντησαν οτι θα με παρουν να με ενημερωσουν. Έχει κανεις ιδεα?

----------


## Astaroth7

> Ναι κανω εδω μια ερώτηση αν και δεν ειναι το καταλληλο τοπικ...
> 
> Η ΝΕΤ ΟΝΕ δίνει μονο ιντερνετ, χωρις την τηλεφωνία? Τους πηρα τηλ κ μου απαντησαν οτι θα με παρουν να με ενημερωσουν. Έχει κανεις ιδεα?


Μπορεί να σου δώσει αλλά όχι σε υψηλες ταχύτητες και δεν αξίζει!

----------


## ariadgr

> Η ΝΕΤ ΟΝΕ δίνει μονο ιντερνετ, χωρις την τηλεφωνία? Τους πηρα τηλ κ μου απαντησαν οτι θα με παρουν να με ενημερωσουν. Έχει κανεις ιδεα?


Σε ιδιώτες δίνει μόνο τα 2 πακέτα που έχει στο site της.

----------


## SkyNet

Έχει κάποιος εμπειρία από Νέα Σμύρνη σχετικά με NetOne? 
Μετά από πόσες μέρες ενεργοποιηθήκατε?

----------


## Cosmonaut

Εγώ περίπου 30 ημέρες αλλά δεν ασχολήθηκα, δηλαδή να τους παίρνω τηλεφωνο να τους πιέζω και τα συναφή, γιατί κατάργησα τον ΟΤΕ αφού είχε ολοκληρωθεί η σύνδεση και είδα οτι είναι μια χαρά. 
Σε νέο βρόγχο αυτά...

----------


## stergios_ath

> Ναι κανω εδω μια ερώτηση αν και δεν ειναι το καταλληλο τοπικ...
> 
> Η ΝΕΤ ΟΝΕ δίνει μονο ιντερνετ, χωρις την τηλεφωνία? Τους πηρα τηλ κ μου απαντησαν οτι θα με παρουν να με ενημερωσουν. Έχει κανεις ιδεα?


Θα σε καλέσουν να σε ενημερώσουν πως υπάρχει αμα θες η δυνατότητα προεπιλογής. Απο ΄κει και πέρα το πακέτο περιλαμβάνει internet και τηλεφωνία.

----------


## veliouras

από 29/7 και κιπ γουόκιν'

σήμερα αύριο πάω για ακύρωση... τουλάχιστον το ρούτερ το έστειλαν γρήγορα για παρηγοριά...

----------


## Zorz

> από 29/7 και κιπ γουόκιν'
> 
> σήμερα αύριο πάω για ακύρωση... τουλάχιστον το ρούτερ το έστειλαν γρήγορα για παρηγοριά...


Για ανενεργό βρόχο είσαι και εσυ ?

----------


## gusboc

Ενεργοποιήθηκα !!! 
19 ημερολογιακές από την αίτηση :One thumb up: 
Τηλεφωνία super αλλά από ταχύτητες χάλια , ίσως να φταίει η ώρα :Thumb down:

----------


## dimpard

> Ενεργοποιήθηκα !!! 
> 19 ημερολογιακές από την αίτηση
> Τηλεφωνία super αλλά από ταχύτητες χάλια , ίσως να φταίει η ώρα


Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση.
Σε ενεργό ή ανενεργό βρόχο?
Όσο για τις ταχύτητες και εγώ είμαι χάλια, τώρα.

----------


## gusboc

> Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση.
> Σε ενεργό ή ανενεργό βρόχο?
> Όσο για τις ταχύτητες και εγώ είμαι χάλια, τώρα.


Ευχαριστώ .
Σε ενεργό , στο Χαιδάρι...

----------


## dimpard

> Ευχαριστώ .
> Σε ενεργό , στο Χαιδάρι...


Είδα και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου. Μια χαρά είσαι.  :One thumb up:

----------


## gusboc

> Είδα και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου. Μια χαρά είσαι.


Τα στατιστικά μπορεί να είναι καλά , στην πραξη όμως να τα δούμε ...

----------


## homo_digital

Καλησπέρα και απο μένα. Πριν απο μια βδομαδούλα έστειλα την αιτησούλα, σήμερα πήρα το μοντεμάκι, πότε θα χω συνδεσούλα; Εύχομαι σύντομα.
Ανενεργός βρόγχος στο Μαρούσι.

----------


## dimpard

> Καλησπέρα και απο μένα. Πριν απο μια βδομαδούλα έστειλα την αιτησούλα, σήμερα πήρα το μοντεμάκι, πότε θα χω συνδεσούλα; Εύχομαι σύντομα.
> Ανενεργός βρόγχος στο Μαρούσι.


Καλησπέρα,
διάβασε αυτό από την NetOne

----------


## sa1901

> Καλησπέρα και απο μένα. Πριν απο μια βδομαδούλα έστειλα την αιτησούλα, σήμερα πήρα το μοντεμάκι, πότε θα χω συνδεσούλα; Εύχομαι σύντομα.
> Ανενεργός βρόγχος στο Μαρούσι.


ανενεργός  :Laughing: 


ψάξε στον περιγυρό σου αν έχεις κανέναν γνωστό στον ΟΤΕ, διαφορετικά δεν πρόκειται να συνδεθείς ποτέ.

----------


## harris

> Ανενεργός βρόγχος στο Μαρούσι.


Σε ποιο Α/Κ, Αμαρουσίου ή Διοικητικό Μέγαρο;

----------


## No-Name

Οι ΑΝΤοΒ έχουν πρόβλημα...θα το λέω παντού μέχρι να το μάθουν όλοι.....μην περιμένετε κατασκευή σε 13 εργασιμες

----------


## harris

> Οι ΑΝΤοΒ έχουν πρόβλημα...θα το λέω παντού μέχρι να το μάθουν όλοι.....μην περιμένετε κατασκευή σε 13 εργασιμες


Όπως έλεγε και μια ψυχή "_ένα προστιματάκι 1 εκ ευρώ τη μέρα για κάθε μέρα καθυστέρησης μετά τις 13 εργάσιμες να δεις πως θα το έλυνε το πρόβλημα_"  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz:

----------


## No-Name

Από 14/9/207 που αναμένω το βρόχο εαν είχε τέτοιο τρόστιμο θα είχε κλήσει ο Οργανισμός

----------


## homo_digital

> Σε ποιο Α/Κ, Αμαρουσίου ή Διοικητικό Μέγαρο;


Μακάρι νά 'ξερα.
Το σπίτι είναι καινούργιο στη περιοχή του Αγ. Θωμά.

----------


## sa1901

> Από 14/9/207 που αναμένω το βρόχο εαν είχε τέτοιο τρόστιμο θα είχε κλήσει ο Οργανισμός


14/9 ...  :Laughing: 

εδώ περιμένουμε με αίτηση από 13/6 ...  :Laughing:

----------


## harris

> Μακάρι νά 'ξερα.
> Το σπίτι είναι καινούργιο στη περιοχή του Αγ. Θωμά.


Μάλλον στο Διοικ. Μέγαρο πέφτεις... τσέκαρε τον αριθμό σου στον adslwizard της 4νετ και θα σου πει  :Wink:

----------


## karavagos

Off Topic





> Οι ΑΝΤοΒ έχουν πρόβλημα...θα το λέω παντού μέχρι να το μάθουν όλοι.....μην περιμένετε κατασκευή σε 13 εργασιμες


Γιατί το λες αυτό?  :Whistle: 
Τώρα που η Forthnet ετοιμάζεται να αρχίσει την παροχή ΑΝΤοΒ?  :Razz:

----------


## No-Name

Ελπίζω η ερώτηση να είναι ρητορική...... :Wink: 

Αυτοι θα δωσουν ανενεργό ο Μεγάλος θα μπορεί να παρέχει όμως? :Thumb down:

----------


## A_gamer

> Από 14/9/207 που αναμένω το βρόχο εαν είχε τέτοιο τρόστιμο θα είχε κλήσει ο Οργανισμός


Πράγματι, τόσους αιώνες (18).  :Razz: 




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Γιατί το λες αυτό? 
> Τώρα που η Forthnet ετοιμάζεται να αρχίσει την παροχή ΑΝΤοΒ?


Ανάσταση!

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> Τώρα που η Forthnet ετοιμάζεται να αρχίσει την παροχή ΑΝΤοΒ?


ΑΝΤοΒ δεν υπάρχει... ΑΤοΒ υπάρχει  :Razz:

----------


## No-Name

ΑΝΤοΒ είναι ο ανενεργός.....

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> ΑΝΤοΒ είναι ο ανενεργός.....


Σωστά... λάθος μου  :Embarassed:  :Sorry:

----------


## stergios_ath

Guys έχω αιτηθεί εδώ και ένα μήνα μεριζόμενο με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ, χωρίς φορητότητα. Ο ΟΤΕ μου ακυρώνει την αίτηση με την δικαιολογία λάθος στοιχεία, που σημαίνει πολλά...

Το θέμα είναι οτι στον ΟΤΕ έκανα επαναφορά της γραμμής απο FULL που ήμουν στην ΗΟL. Τότε δώσαμε καινούργια ταυτότητα του πατέρα μου (κάτοχος γραμμής) και φοβάμαι μήπως με έχουν περασμένο με τα παλιά στοιχεία.

Όμως με παραξενεύει το γεγονός πως καλω στο 134 και μου αναφέρουν πως δεν υπάρχει δηλωμένη ταυτότητα, ακριβώς δηλαδή όπως εμφανίζεται πάνω στον λογαριασμό του ΟΤΕ πριν ακόμα την επαναφορα της γραμμής.

Μπορώ να ζητήσω κάποιο χαρτί απο τον ΟΤΕ της περιοχής μου ώστε να σιγουρευτώ πως τα στοιχεία είναι τα ίδια; Πιστεύω πως το ζήτημα κολλάει στο θέμα των στοιχείων γιατί η γραμμή είναι "καθαρή", δηλαδή χωρίς internet ή κάτι άλλο απο άλλη εταιρεία.

Καμία συμβουλη παρακαλώ; :Thinking:

----------


## ariadgr

> Μπορώ να ζητήσω κάποιο χαρτί απο τον ΟΤΕ της περιοχής μου ώστε να σιγουρευτώ πως τα στοιχεία είναι τα ίδια; Πιστεύω πως το ζήτημα κολλάει στο θέμα των στοιχείων γιατί η γραμμή είναι "καθαρή", δηλαδή χωρίς internet ή κάτι άλλο απο άλλη εταιρεία.
> 
> Καμία συμβουλη παρακαλώ;


Πέρνα από τον ΟΤΕ της περιοχής σου και ζήτησε να σου δώσουν εκτύπωση που να γράφει τα στοιχεία κατόχου της γραμμής τάδε όπως είναι καταχωρημένα στο σύστημα.
Μετά επικοινώνησε με τη Netone και βεβαιωθείτε ότι στέλνουν το αίτημα στον ΟΤΕ ακριβώς με τα ίδια στοιχεία που θα γράφει η εκτύπωση.

----------


## stergios_ath

> Πέρνα από τον ΟΤΕ της περιοχής σου και ζήτησε να σου δώσουν εκτύπωση που να γράφει τα στοιχεία κατόχου της γραμμής τάδε όπως είναι καταχωρημένα στο σύστημα.
> Μετά επικοινώνησε με τη Netone και βεβαιωθείτε ότι στέλνουν το αίτημα στον ΟΤΕ ακριβώς με τα ίδια στοιχεία που θα γράφει η εκτύπωση.


Μίλησα με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και μου ανέφεραν πως παίζει ο ΟΤΕ να έχει διαφορετικά στοιχεία κατόχου γραμμής αναλόγως το τμήμα. Αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση που καλώ το 143 και μου λένε τα στοιχεία που προ-υπήρχανε στη γραμμή.

----------


## ariadgr

> Μίλησα με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και μου ανέφεραν πως παίζει ο ΟΤΕ να έχει διαφορετικά στοιχεία κατόχου γραμμής αναλόγως το τμήμα. Αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση που καλώ το 143 και μου λένε τα στοιχεία που προ-υπήρχανε στη γραμμή.


ΟΚ, ωστόσο κάνε αυτό που σου έγραψα, και όταν πάρεις την εκτύπωση ζήτα από τη netone να ξαναστείλει άμεσα το αίτημα με τα επιβεβαιωμένα στοιχεία.

----------


## lalanis

Είμαι full LLu vivodi, και σήμερα έκανα αίτηση στη NETONE, για νέο κόμβο-αριθμδότηση κτλ...
Καταλαβαίνω ότι θα αργήσει λογικά, αλλά αφού θα έχω ίντερνετ μέχρι τότε, θα κάνω υπομονή...

----------


## rankx

Σήμερα παρέλαβα το ρούτερ, μετά από 12 ημερολογιακές μέρες από την αίτηση μου. Μέχρι εδώ όλα καλά. Να δούμε σε πόσες μέρες θα γίνει και η ενεργοποίηση να γλυτώσω από την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ  κ τον ΟΤΕ.
 :Worthy:

----------


## ariadgr

> Είμαι full LLu vivodi, και σήμερα έκανα αίτηση στη NETONE, για νέο κόμβο-αριθμδότηση κτλ...
> Καταλαβαίνω ότι θα αργήσει λογικά, αλλά αφού θα έχω ίντερνετ μέχρι τότε, θα κάνω υπομονή...


Έπρεπε να κάνεις αίτηση για ΕΝΕΡΓΟ βρόχο, ώστε να χρησιμοποιηθεί το υπάρχον καλώδιο της Vivodi και να μην περιμένεις τον ανενεργό.

----------


## lalanis

Το έκανα, αλλά χρειάζονται ενεργή τηλεφωνική γραμμή για να το κάνουν αυτό. Πριν 2 μήνες είχα dsl phone αλλά το έχω διακόψει, και η vivodi απορρίπτει την αίτηση αν γίνει με το νούμερο που είχα τότε (211-ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ).
Οι λύσεις είναι 2. Ή ξαναβάζω ΟΤΕ (μεγάλο μπέρδεμα, αιτήσεις-πάγια κτλ) ή ξαναβάζω dsl phone που δεν θα μπορώ να το διακόψω για 1 χρόνο....
Επομένως ο ανενεργός κόμβος είναι μονόδρομος, δυστυχώς... :Thumb down:

----------


## ariadgr

> Το έκανα, αλλά χρειάζονται ενεργή τηλεφωνική γραμμή για να το κάνουν αυτό. Πριν 2 μήνες είχα dsl phone αλλά το έχω διακόψει, και η vivodi απορρίπτει την αίτηση αν γίνει με το νούμερο που είχα τότε (211-ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ).
> Οι λύσεις είναι 2. Ή ξαναβάζω ΟΤΕ (μεγάλο μπέρδεμα, αιτήσεις-πάγια κτλ) ή ξαναβάζω dsl phone που δεν θα μπορώ να το διακόψω για 1 χρόνο....
> Επομένως ο ανενεργός κόμβος είναι μονόδρομος, δυστυχώς...


Για να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον ενεργό βρόχο, είναι απαραίτητο να κάνεις φορητότητα; Νόμιζα ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο.
Αν ναι, στην περίπτωσή σου πράγματι θα χρειαστεί να περιμένεις τον ανενεργό (τυπικά 13 εργάσιμες, πραγματικά ίσως αρκετά παραπάνω). 
Τελικά ίσως στην περίπτωσή σου είναι καλύτερα με τον ανενεργό, για να μη μπλέξεις με άλλες απορρίψεις από τη Vivodi, και αφού έχεις ήδη Internet που δουλεύει, άρα δεν βιάζεσαι.

----------


## lalanis

Δεν είναι θέμα φορητότητας. Απλά μου είπαν στη netone πως για να χρησιμοποιηθεί ενεργός κόμβος πρέπει να υπάρχει γραμμή τηλεφώνου. Οπότε έκαναν αυτό το "τρικ" με τη vivodi, και το dslphone, αφού δεν έχω τηλέφωνο, αλλά μόνο internet (MAxx 10)....
Την απέρριψε η vivodi καθώς δεν μου ανήκει πια ο αριθμός, οπότε και θα περιμένω τον ανενεργό....
Τι είχαμε τι χάσαμε...

----------


## dd68

Mηπως ξερετε αν η netone εχει βγαλει καμια ανακοινωση για τα σχεδια της για επαρχια, ειδικα αν και ποτε θα φτασει Λάρισα?

----------


## vagskarm

> Σήμερα παρέλαβα το ρούτερ, μετά από 12 ημερολογιακές μέρες από την αίτηση μου. Μέχρι εδώ όλα καλά. Να δούμε σε πόσες μέρες θα γίνει και η ενεργοποίηση να γλυτώσω από την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ κ τον ΟΤΕ.


Μην ξεχάσεις μόλις ενεργοποιηθείς να τσεκάρεις αν πρέπει να διακόψεις από OTENET, που μάλλον πρέπει εσύ να κάνεις την διακοπή. Μην πληρώνεις κερατιάτικα χωρίς υπηρεσία.

----------


## harris

> Μην ξεχάσεις μόλις ενεργοποιηθείς να τσεκάρεις αν πρέπει να διακόψεις από OTENET, που μάλλον πρέπει εσύ να κάνεις την διακοπή. Μην πληρώνεις κερατιάτικα χωρίς υπηρεσία.


Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνει κάτι... η netone θα μαζέψει τη σύνδεση πάνω της και αυτόματα θα διακοπούν ΟΤΕ και ΟΤΕΝΕΤ  :Wink:

----------


## SkyNet

20 εργάσιμες και δεν βλέπω φως.. Ελπίζω η αυριανή ημερομηνία την οποία μου έχουν πει τουλάχιστον να τηρηθεί.
Οι 13 εργάσιμες πλεον μου φαίνονται όνειρο θερινής νυκτός.

----------


## LoVis

εχω κανει και εγω αιτηση και τηρηθηκε ακριβως το χρονοδιαγραμμα απο τον ΟΤΕ ..δλδ μεσα σε 13 εργασιμες μου φέραν τον βρόχο απο τον ΟΤΕ ( πηγα κατω μονος μου στο κουτι και ειδα χαρτάκι που εγραφε ΒΡΟΧΟΣ ΝΕΤΟΝΕ .. ) ... ακομα απο ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ομως δεν καναν ενημερωση οποτε ακομα στην αναμονη ειμαι... χθες τον φέραν 6/11 και ακομα περιμένω να τους ενημερωσουν μαλλον... αντε να δουμε ...

----------


## dimpard

> εχω κανει και εγω αιτηση και τηρηθηκε ακριβως το χρονοδιαγραμμα απο τον ΟΤΕ ..δλδ μεσα σε 13 εργασιμες μου φέραν τον βρόχο απο τον ΟΤΕ ( πηγα κατω μονος μου στο κουτι και ειδα χαρτάκι που εγραφε ΒΡΟΧΟΣ ΝΕΤΟΝΕ .. ) ... ακομα απο ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ομως δεν καναν ενημερωση οποτε ακομα στην αναμονη ειμαι... χθες τον φέραν 6/11 και ακομα περιμένω να τους ενημερωσουν μαλλον... αντε να δουμε ...


Βοήθησε τους λιγάκι!! :Razz: 
Πάρε τηλ στο 13860 και πες τους, ότι έφερε ο ΟΤΕ τον βρόχο. Να προχωρήσει η σύνδεση.

----------


## stergios_ath

> Mηπως ξερετε αν η netone εχει βγαλει καμια ανακοινωση για τα σχεδια της για επαρχια, ειδικα αν και ποτε θα φτασει Λάρισα?


Απο του χρόνου Θεσσαλονίκη και μετά βλέπουμε...

----------


## LoVis

Ειχα παρει τηλ και τελικα μετα απο 1 ημέρα με ενεργοποιήσαν ! Ηρθαν τα παιδια και ολα οκ  :Smile:  
Μπορω να πω αψογη εξυπηρετηση , ταχυτητες δεν μιλαω γιατι ειναι απταιστες απο οποιαδηποτε εταιρια μακραν οι καλυτερες εως τωρα ...
Εξοπλισμος απο τους καλυτερους αν οχι ο καλυτερος ..και γενικως βαζω στην Εταιρια ενα 9.9 ( επιφυλλάσομαι για 10 ) ...

Αψογα ...
Και στατιστικά ...

Uptime:	0 days, 2:43:40
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 15.734
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	225,41 / 3,10
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 18,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 25,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,5 / 9,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	2 / 1.015
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	14 / 635



Γενικώς μπορω να πώ αψογα ολα...

Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## Tsour_ee

Έκανα και εγώ αίτηση παιδιά σήμερα και τώρα αναμένω να περάσουν οι 15 εργάσιμες για να ενεργοποιηθώ και εγώ!

----------


## aitos

έτσι μπράβο , να μπει νέο αίμα στην νετονια να αναβαθμιστούν όλα τα επίπεδα 

  οικονομικά   ....  τεχνικά .... ανθρώπινο δυναμικό  :Smile:

----------


## papia_dyths

γεια και απο μένα,

μια χαζή ερώτηση,ο τρόπος που θα καταλάβω ότι είμαι έτοιμος και συνδεδεμένος στο δίκτυο της Netone είναι οτι δε θα έχω πλέον σύνδεση στο internet με την Otenet που είμαι τώρα σωστα?Και τότε τοποθετώ το modem πρίζα ώστε να συγχρονίσει σε Netone ? Σκεφτόμουν να βάλω το modem που παρέλαβα απο Netone από τώρα αλλά μου είπαν πως δε θα δουλέψει με άλλο πάροχο εκτός Netone..

*Υποτίθεται ήμουν δρομολογημένος για ενεργοποίηση σήμερα αλλά δε το κόβω να πραγματοποιείται  :Sad:

----------


## pstr

Τι αίτηση έχεις κάνει; Shared LLU ή Full;

----------


## papia_dyths

shared

----------


## pstr

Σωστά σου είπανε ότι δεν θα δουλέψει με άλλον provider. Λογικά θα κοπεί το internet από Otenet και αμέσως θα ενεργοποιηθεί στη NetONE. Κάνε λίγο κουράγιο...

(Δεν το βάζεις έτσι για πλάκα να δοκιμάσεις και τώρα; Δες το σαν προπόνηση για να είσαι έτοιμος μόλις φτιαχτεί :Razz: ).

----------


## papia_dyths

το βαλα και δεν συγχρόνισε ποτε  :ROFL: 

πω παίζει ανυπομονησία ομολογουμένως ...από 1mb σε 16 (ok ξέρω 10 θα έχω πάνω κάτω αλλά και πάλι μιλάμε για γκάζια όχι αστεία  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## dimpard

> το βαλα και δεν συγχρόνισε ποτε 
> 
> πω παίζει ανυπομονησία ομολογουμένως ...από 1mb σε 16 (ok ξέρω 10 θα έχω πάνω κάτω αλλά και πάλι μιλάμε *για γκάζια όχι αστεία* )


Όταν με το καλό συνδεθείς, μη ξεχάσεις να βάλεις τη ζώνη στο κάθισμα σου  :Razz:

----------


## michael

Καλησπερα
Εκανα χθες αιτηση για Full. Ειπαν 15-20 ημερες εργασιμες.
Τολμω να πω οτι εχω ακουσει τα καλυτερα λογια για αυτην την εταιρεια (συγκριτικα με τις υπολοιπες εταιρειες του χωρου) και περιμενω να δω αποτελεσματα.
Οποτε Μετραμε απο Δευτερα και σε 20 εργασιμες θα εχω ΝΕΤΟΝΕ  :Smile: 
Ευελπιστο....

----------


## StavrosL

Καλημερα σε ολους
Εκανα και εγω αιτηση στις 8-11 περιμενω να δω ποτε θα ειναι ολα ΟΚ
Η πρωτη επαφη μαζι τους ηταν αψογη.

----------


## dimpard

Καλό θα ήταν όσοι γράφουν ότι έκαναν αίτηση, να αναφέρουν και το είδος της σύνδεσης που ζήτησαν. Shared, Full, ενεργό ή ανενεργό βρόχο για να υπάρχει μια πιο ακριβής εικόνα, για τον χρόνο αναμονής μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση.

----------


## lalanis

Μια ερώτηση ρε παιδιά για όποιον ξέρει. Έκανα αίτηση στη netone, αλλά πριν στη vivodi με αυτά τα στατιστικά 
DSL Status:  	Connected
DSL Modulation Mode: 	G.dmt
DSL Path Mode: 	Fast
Downstream Rate: 	4096 kbps
Upstream Rate: 	640 kbps
Downstream Margin: 	*12 db*
Upstream Margin: 	*12 db*
Downstream Line Attenuation: 	*29 db*
Upstream Line Attenuation: 	*7.5 db*
Downstream Transmit Power: 	*12 db*
Upstream Transmit Power: 	*18 db*

μου είχαν πει στη vivodi ότι το downstream rate δεν ανεβαίνει λόγω θορύβου (disconnects). Όντως με maxx10 η ταχύτητα έπαιζε από 5-8mbit , οπότε με κλείδωσαν στα 4...
Ξέρει κανένας αν στη netone με παρόμοια γραμμή (νέος κόμβος), θα έχω τα ίδια προβλήματα;
Γενικά το SNR με προβληματίζει....
Thanx...

----------


## mich83

επειδή το attenuation σου ειναι σχετικά καλό, άμα ο βρόχος ο καινούριος βγει σωστός θα μπορείς να παίξεις στα 12-16. Φυσικά μόνο εφόσον αιτήθηκες ανενεργό βρόχο.

----------


## michael

> Καλησπερα
> Εκανα χθες αιτηση για Full. Ειπαν 15-20 ημερες εργασιμες.
> Τολμω να πω οτι εχω ακουσει τα καλυτερα λογια για αυτην την εταιρεια (συγκριτικα με τις υπολοιπες εταιρειες του χωρου) και περιμενω να δω αποτελεσματα.
> Οποτε Μετραμε απο Δευτερα και σε 20 εργασιμες θα εχω ΝΕΤΟΝΕ 
> Ευελπιστο....




Αφου ζητηθηκε η αιτηση ειναι Full LLU ενεργου βρογχου

Απο αυριο αρχιζει η αντιστροφη μετρηση  :Whistle:

----------


## lalanis

> επειδή το attenuation σου ειναι σχετικά καλό, άμα ο βρόχος ο καινούριος βγει σωστός θα μπορείς να παίξεις στα 12-16. Φυσικά μόνο εφόσον αιτήθηκες ανενεργό βρόχο.


12-16; Με αυτά που διαβάζω άμα πιάσω 10 θα είμαι ευχαριστημένος.... :Sad:  :Sorry:

----------


## baltazar1999

Έκανα και εγώ αίτηση τηλεφωνικά σήμερα το πρωί και περιμένω να μου στείλουν να υπογράψω την αίτηση. Αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόγχο.
Μου είπαν ότι οι ανενεργοί αργούν, αλλά δεν με πειράζει ας κάνει όσο θέλει.
Έχω conn-x τώρα οπότε κυριλέ.

Είμαι περίεργος να δω πόσο θα συγχρονίσω με attenuation στα 38.

Είδομεν.

----------


## erateinos

σήμερα έκανα τηλεφωνική αίτηση στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ 
ο χρόνος ενεργοποίησης θα είναι 15 με 20 εργάσιμες μέρες (από ενεργό βρόχο)


για το πρόγραμμα ανταμοιβής όταν με ρώτησαν από που έμαθα για την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ
τους απάντησα από το adslgr.com   :Smile:  


Off Topic


		δεν θα κάνουν έκπτωση στο φόρουμ στον επόμενο λογαριασμό  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## vagskarm

Mr. Hereticous θα είμαστε και συν-συνδρομητές ? Welcome.  :Smile: 

Πάντως το 1mbit upload θα βοηθήσει να παίρνεις γρηγορότερα τους πόντους από τις πρωτεϊνες που τελειώνεις!!!  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> Mr. Hereticous θα είμαστε και συν-συνδρομητές ? Welcome. 
> 
> Πάντως το 1mbit upload θα βοηθήσει να παίρνεις γρηγορότερα τους πόντους από τις πρωτεϊνες που τελειώνεις!!!


σε ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα  :Smile: 



Off Topic


		θα το παίζω σε δυο ταμπλό  :Razz: 
θα σας τρελάνω στα συγκριτικά τεστ  :Crazy: 
1ΜΒ upload έχω και τώρα  :Wink:  
για να δούμε, θα έχουμε περισσότερες συμμετοχές το folding  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vagskarm

Τώρα έχεις 1mbit upload, αλλά άλλη η εμπειρία με τη NetOne, στο υπογράφω. Θα βάλεις ζώνη ασφαλείας στην καρέκλα σου...

----------


## baltazar1999

Πρέπει να κατεβάζεις πολλά torrents erateinos. :Razz: 
Άντε και καλές μας ενεργοποιήσεις. :Worthy:

----------


## mortal_kombat

Φιλοι μου καλησπερα...μετα απο την μεγαλη απογοητευση που ζω στην ontelecoms και μετα απο την αδυναμια τους να  λυσουν τα προβληματα μου,την παρασκευη εκανα αιτηση στην netone...σημερα μου ηρθε και το mail ενεργοποιησης!!το συμβολαιο μου φυσικα δεν εχει ληξει ακομα,ομως πολυ λιγο με ενδιαφερει..κουραστηκα μια να εχω ιντερνετ και μια να μην εχω,κουραστηκα τις ατελειωτες ωρες αναμονης για να λυσω μικρα η μεγαλα προβληματα...κουραστηκα να πληρωνω υπηρεσιες που  δεν μου παρεχουν,οποτε ερχομαι εδω και βλεπουμε ας ελπισουμε τα πραγματα να ειναι καλυτερα και κυριως...να εχω ιντερνετ!!!δεν αντεχω αλλο τις "μουφες". :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## fabiawrc

καλα εκανες μακρυα απο ον.και εγω το εψαξα πολυ και εβαλα netone. για να δουμε πως θα παει και  αυτη με πολυ κοσμο.

----------


## Tsour_ee

> σημερα μου ηρθε και το mail ενεργοποιησης!!


Τι ακριβώς mail έλαβες?Σε ρωτάω γιατί και εγώ πέρασα από τα γραφεία τους και τους παρέδωσα την αίτηση ενεργοποίησης.Αλλά δεν έλαβα ακόμα κάποια ενημέρωση.

----------


## mortal_kombat

Tsour_ee sorry αλλα ο δαιμων του τυπογραφειου...mail για να κανω αιτηση ελαβα και την εκανα...αυτο ηθελα να πω!συγνωμη και παλι...

----------


## Tsour_ee

Οκ!οπότε αναμένουμε!

----------


## mortal_kombat

μακαρι να γινουν ολα κατ ευχη...γιατι κουραστηκα!δεν μπορω αλλο να παιζω με τους isp,παντα καλη την πιστη ξεκιναω με ολους...ετσι εκανα και με την on και υπομονη μεχρι εκει που δεν παιρνει...αλλα ΕΛΕΟΣ,ενας σωστος provider δεν υπαρχει επιτελους?μακαρι αυτη εδω η επιλογη μου να ειναι καλη..και θα ειμαι πελατης ΧΡΟΝΙΑ...

----------


## New Bee

Μεγάλε, μακριά από Netone. Απαράδεκτη, χάλια ταχύτητες, ανύπαρκτο service, υψηλές χρεώσεις.

(για την ακρίβεια έχω κάνει κι εγώ αίτηση και φροντίζω να μη γίνουμε πολλοί και χαλάσουν τα πράγματα  :Very Happy: )

----------


## mortal_kombat

Φιλε new bee καταλαβαινω το χιουμορ σου και καλα κανεις χε χε χε...αμα θα ενεργοποιηθω με το καλο γινεται να γινουμε συνετεροι?lol lol  :Razz:  ομως θα σου πω κατι...πιο χαλια απο την on αποκλειεται να ειναι!!οποτε θα ερθω...δεν μασαω λεμεεε πινω καμπαρι και δεν παιρνω χαμπαρι lol lol lol lol lol

----------


## fabiawrc

στο τσακ ημουν να βαλω ον αλλα ευτυχως ανοιξα τα ματακια μου εδω στο φορουμ διαβασα καλα λογια για νετονε και προχωρησα σε αιτηση.

φιλος μου εβαλε ον κλειδωνει το ρουτερ στα 10mbit αλλα παντα και απο παντου κατεβαζει με 100kb.

----------


## mortal_kombat

εμενα το προβλημα μου δεν ηταν το download fabiawrc...ΟΤΑΝ ειχα ιντερνετ,το κατεβασμα μου εφτανε μεχρι και 1.400 kbits/sec το προβλημα μου ηταν και ειναι τα απειρα disconnect...ειναι ζητημα τους 5 μηνες που ειμαι στην on αν τα κανω σουμα να ειμαι 20 μερες on line...τοσα πολλα disconnect εχω την ημερα...και τα στατιστικα μου ειναι πολυ καλα μου το εχουν πει και απο την on αυτο,απλα οι ανθρωποι εχουν προβλημα δεν ξερω...ομως το μονο σιγουρο ειναι πως δεν θα τα λυσω εγω τα προβληματα τους..και σαφως θελω ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΤΗΤΑ!!!!

----------


## Tsour_ee

Σήμερα μου έστειλαν τον εξοπλισμό,την αίτηση την είχα κάνει στις 9/11,για να δούμε και πότε θα με ενεργοποιήσουν!

----------


## Avvocato

ειναι πολυ πιθανον φιλεμεχρι το τελος του μηνα να εισαι συνδεδεμενος. Συνηθως στο 20ημερο σε συνδεουν χωρις καθυστερησεις

----------


## LEFTKOYL

ποσους χρηστες ενεργους εχει φτασει η νετονε?

----------


## pstr

Μόνο η NetONE το ξέρει αυτό.

----------


## vagskarm

Με το καλό να ενεργοποιηθείτε παιδιά.

Αυτό που πρέπει να καταλάβουμε σαν καταναλωτές είναι ότι πρέπει να είμαστε ενεργοί, να ερευνούμε και να επιβραβεύουμε τις καλύτερες εταιρείες επιλέγοντάς τες. Ετσι θα καταλάβουν όλοι ότι οι λαμογιές δεν περνάνε.

Και αν κάποτε σκαρτέψει και η NetOne (που δεν το πολυπιστεύω) βλέπουμε τι θα γίνει.

----------


## pstr

Off Topic


		Συμπληρώνοντας στα πολύ σωστά λόγια του από πάνω μου :Razz: , σε όλες τις εταιρίες θα υπάρχουν προβλήματα. Σημασία έχει να λύνονται το συντομότερο δυνατόν και να υπάρχει σωστή αντιμετώπιση προς τους καταναλωτές...

----------


## Tsour_ee

> ειναι πολυ πιθανον φιλεμεχρι το τελος του μηνα να εισαι συνδεδεμενος. Συνηθως στο 20ημερο σε συνδεουν χωρις καθυστερησεις


Τόσο μου είχαν πει,15 εργάσιμες.Μέχρι τώρα έχω καλή γνώμη,ελπίζω να διατηρηθεί.

----------


## argal

Σημερα 16/11 εκανα και εγω αιτηση. Παρατησα τον ΟΤΕ που ο διμηνος λογαριασμος δεν επεφτε κατω απο 130 Ευρωπουλα και ελπιζω να δουλευει η Νetone.
Να υπολογιζω καμμια 20αρια μερες για ενεργοποιηση ή ειναι λαθος; :Thinking:

----------


## New Bee

> Με το καλό να ενεργοποιηθείτε παιδιά.
> 
> Αυτό που πρέπει να καταλάβουμε σαν καταναλωτές είναι ότι πρέπει να είμαστε ενεργοί, να ερευνούμε και να επιβραβεύουμε τις καλύτερες εταιρείες επιλέγοντάς τες. Ετσι θα καταλάβουν όλοι ότι οι λαμογιές δεν περνάνε.
> 
> Και αν κάποτε σκαρτέψει και η NetOne (που δεν το πολυπιστεύω) βλέπουμε τι θα γίνει.


 
Σωστό, και να συμπληρώσω και κάτι άλλο: Μακάρι η NetOne να μην ακολουθήσει την πεπατημένη άλλων εταιριών που φτιάχνουν πολύ συμφέρουσες προσφορές με προπληρωμένα πακέτα κτλ για να δελεάσουν νέους συνδρομητές ενώ αφήνουν τους αορίστου να πληρώνουν σαν ηλίθιοι. Ο συνδρομητής αορίστου δεν πρέπει να νιώθει ότι είναι κορόϊδο που παραμένει αντί να ψάχνει να αγοράσει κάποιο προπληρωμένο.

----------


## Insomniac

Κι εγω ειχα τετοιες ... φιλοδοξες απαιτησεις αλλα σημερα μου την σκασανε

----------


## New Bee

> Κι εγω ειχα τετοιες ... φιλοδοξες απαιτησεις αλλα σημερα μου την σκασανε


 
Δίκιο έχεις, και _μια ώρα_ καθυστέρηση είναι απαράδεκτη, αλλά για εμάς που μεταναστεύουμε από τη Vivodiland, τέτοιες καθυστερήσεις μας φαίνονται ανύπαρκτες  :Very Happy:

----------


## Insomniac

> Δίκιο έχεις, και _μια ώρα_ καθυστέρηση είναι απαράδεκτη, αλλά για εμάς που μεταναστεύουμε από τη Vivodiland, τέτοιες καθυστερήσεις μας φαίνονται ανύπαρκτες


 
Εγω δεν ειπα κια μια ωρα καθυστερηση αλλα για "δυο μερουλες και απο Δευτερα βλεπουμε..."

Φυσικα δεχομαι οτι υπαρχει και χαος αλλου και για αυτο μεχρι τωρα εξ αλλου δισταζα να κουνησω το μαντηλακι του αποχαιρετισμου στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Σημερα 16/11 εκανα και εγω αιτηση. Παρατησα τον ΟΤΕ που ο διμηνος λογαριασμος δεν επεφτε κατω απο 130 Ευρωπουλα και ελπιζω να δουλευει η Νetone.
> Να υπολογιζω καμμια 20αρια μερες για ενεργοποιηση ή ειναι λαθος;


Άντε με το καλό!περίπου τόσο υπολόγιζε.

----------


## erateinos

όποιος κάνει τηλεφωνικά την αίτηση και ζήτηση να του σταλεί με fax είναι 15 σελίδες συνολικά  :Cool:

----------


## Insomniac

> όποιος κάνει τηλεφωνικά την αίτηση και ζήτηση να του σταλεί με fax είναι 15 σελίδες συνολικά


Εγω πηγα απο τα γραφεια τους και 2 σελιδες ηταν ολες κι ολες !!!!

----------


## erateinos

> Εγω πηγα απο τα γραφεια τους και 2 σελιδες ηταν ολες κι ολες !!!!


2 σελίδες η αίτηση συνδρομής (που στέλνεις υπογεγραμμένη) 
6 σελίδες οροί σύμβασης
3 σελίδες σύντομος τηλεφωνικός κατάλογος
1 σελίδα αναλυτικός τηλεφωνικός κατάλογος
1 σελίδα αίτηση ηλεκτρονικού λογαριασμού
1 σελίδα αίτηση σύστασης συνδρομητή
1 σελίδα εξώφυλλο για τα παραπάνω με το τι περιλαμβάνετε στο fax 

15 σελίδες σύνολο  :Wink:

----------


## Insomniac

> 2 σελίδες η αίτηση συνδρομής (που στέλνεις υπογεγραμμένη) 
> 6 σελίδες οροί σύμβασης
> 3 σελίδες σύντομος τηλεφωνικός κατάλογος
> 1 σελίδα αναλυτικός τηλεφωνικός κατάλογος
> 1 σελίδα αίτηση ηλεκτρονικού λογαριασμού
> 1 σελίδα αίτηση σύστασης συνδρομητή
> 1 σελίδα εξώφυλλο για τα παραπάνω με το τι περιλαμβάνετε στο fax 
> 
> 15 σελίδες σύνολο


 
Εγω πηρα μονο φωτοτυπια της αιτησης και τους ορους συμβασης (τωρα τους θυμηθηκα) 

Τα αλλα που μπορω να τα βρω ???

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## erateinos

> Ε 
> Τα αλλα που μπορω να τα βρω ???


από την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ,  :Smile: 
παίρνεις στο 13860 και τους λες να σου τα στείλουν στο fax ή στο e-mail σου  :Wink: 


Off Topic


		παρακαλώ  :Smile:

----------


## Insomniac

> από την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ, 
> παίρνεις στο 13860 και τους λες να σου τα στείλουν στο fax ή στο e-mail σου 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		παρακαλώ


 
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## amnisia

Όλα αυτά μπορείς να τα βρεις και στο www.netone.gr δεν τα κρατάνε κρυφά  :Laughing:

----------


## michael

> Αφου ζητηθηκε η αιτηση ειναι Full LLU ενεργου βρογχου
> 
> Απο αυριο αρχιζει η αντιστροφη μετρηση



Λοιπον λογω ενος χαρτιου που δεν πηγε σωστα το εστειλα στις 14/11
Στις 16/11 μου ειπαν οτι εχει σταλει απο 15/11 (περιμεναν και το τελευταιο χαρτι) και παραδοση (καλως εχοντων των πραγματων) τελος Νοεμβριου!!!  :Clap:  :Thinking:  :Whistle: 

(Αν και εχω ενα ενδοιασμο, λογω αλλαγης ταυτοτητας που εχω κανει και ΔΕΝ εχω ενημερωσει τον ΟΤΕ γι'αυτο. Εδω να δουμε γραφειοκρατια.) :Thinking: 

Σημερα 21/11 παρελαβα τον εξοπλισμο!!!  :One thumb up: 

Παντως πανε πολυ γρηγορα  :Razz:  πιστευω. Δεν ξερω αν φταιει, μηπως υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα στην περιοχη που παιζει καποιο ρολο. Ειδωμεν :Thinking: 

Θα ενημερωνω τακτικα. Αν και ευχομαι η τελευταια ενημερωση να ειναι τελος Νοεμβριου  :One thumb up:

----------


## stergios_ath

> Λοιπον λογω ενος χαρτιου που δεν πηγε σωστα το εστειλα στις 14/11
> Στις 16/11 μου ειπαν οτι εχει σταλει απο 15/11 (περιμεναν και το τελευταιο χαρτι) και παραδοση (καλως εχοντων των πραγματων) τελος Νοεμβριου!!! 
> 
> (Αν και εχω ενα ενδοιασμο, *λογω αλλαγης ταυτοτητας που εχω κανει και ΔΕΝ εχω ενημερωσει τον ΟΤΕ γι'αυτο. Εδω να δουμε γραφειοκρατια*.)
> 
> Σημερα 21/11 παρελαβα τον εξοπλισμο!!! 
> 
> Παντως πανε πολυ γρηγορα  πιστευω. Δεν ξερω αν φταιει, μηπως υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα στην περιοχη που παιζει καποιο ρολο. Ειδωμεν
> 
> Θα ενημερωνω τακτικα. Αν και ευχομαι η τελευταια ενημερωση να ειναι τελος Νοεμβριου


Σχετικά με το παραπάνω, μην έχεις ανησυχία γι' αυτό. Αν είναι να σου ακυρώσει την αίτηση ο ΟΤΕ να ξέρεις πως δεν θα είναι γι' αυτό...

----------


## michael

Ακερο το θεμα, αλλα δεν εβρισκα αλλου απαντηση στην παρακατω ερωτηση

Εχω τον router της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και δεν μπορω να κανω login, ο αχρηστος.
Υπ'οψιν δεν εχω ενεργοποιηθει ακομα, αλλα θα ηθελα να παρω μια ιδεα.

Ξερει καποιος κατι?

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Insomniac

> Ακερο το θεμα, αλλα δεν εβρισκα αλλου απαντηση στην παρακατω ερωτηση
> 
> Εχω τον router της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και δεν μπορω να κανω login, ο αχρηστος.
> Υπ'οψιν δεν εχω ενεργοποιηθει ακομα, αλλα θα ηθελα να παρω μια ιδεα.
> 
> Ξερει καποιος κατι?
> 
> Ευχαριστω.


 
http://192.168.1.254/

Γραψε : user 

το s/n του royter σου.Το γραφει απο κατω.

----------


## jimnik

Καλησπέρα,
Αίτηση τηλεφωνική την Κυριακή 4/11/07
Με email έλαβα τα χαρτιά το βράδυ της Κυριακής
Αποστολή με fax την Δευτέρα 5/11/07
Την Τρίτη 6/11/07 τηλέφωνο από netOne εάν έστελα το fax !!!!!!
Την Τετάρτη 7/11/07 τηλέφωνο από netOne για τηλεφωνική επιβεβαιωση στοιχείων ταυτότητας !!!!!
Την Παρασκευή 16/11/07 τηλέφωνο στην netOne για την πορεία. Όλα εντάξει και ο χρόνος των 15 Ε.Η. μετράει από τις 14/11/07 !!!!!!
Την Πέμπτη 22/11/07 παραλαμβάνω τον εξοπλισμό. Γιούπιιιιιιιιιιιι
Την Τρίτη 27/11/07 τηλέφωνο στην netOne για την πορεία. Απάντηση όλα εντάξει και θα ενεργοποιηθώ στις 7/12/07.
Πόσες μέρες σύνολο;

Επειδή όμως είμαι συνδρομητής της ΟΝ και τα έχω παίξει τελείως με αυτήν (την ΟΝ) χαλάλι τους. Ελπίζω οι πληροφορίες που έχω πάρει να βγουν αληθινές και να δω κανένα ping διψήφιο (με την ΟΝ έχω Μ.Ο. 350ms) και Download/Upload σταθερό και όχι όπως της ΟΝ γιο-γιο.

----------


## rdaniel

> http://192.168.1.254/
> 
> Γραψε : user 
> 
> το s/n του royter σου.Το γραφει απο κατω.


Το σωστό είναι User, όχι user ...  :Wink:

----------


## michael

> Το σωστό είναι User, όχι user ...



Μεγαλε.....  :One thumb up: 

Το ειχα μπροστα  :RTFM: ... αλλα το εβλεπα  :Thumb down:

----------


## Valder

Τα στειλα όλα σήμερα με φαξ! Άντε κι ο Θεος βοηθός!

Για επιβεβαίωση, να τους πάρω λέτε σήμερα; :Thinking:

----------


## Insomniac

> Για επιβεβαίωση, να τους πάρω λέτε σήμερα;


 
Καθολου κακη ιδεα !!!!!

----------


## Valder

> Καθολου κακη ιδεα !!!!!




Off Topic


		Βασικά ήταν και  ιδέα ενός παιδιού από το θέμα "βοήθεια με την αίτηση". :Wink:  Έτσι για να αποδίδω τα εύσημα εκεί που πρέπει. :Razz: 

Άντε να σας έρθω!!! :Clap:

----------


## fabiawrc

εκανα αιτηση,στο οτε καταχωρηθηκε στις 22 του μηνα και επειδη εχω φιλο που δουλευει μεσα στον οτε,ειδε ημερομηνια κατασκευης στις 7 δεκεμβριου.

μου ειπε ομως οτι αν

 ο τεχνικος του οτε κοψει την γραμη και δεν παει τεχνικος,απο την neotn την ιδια μερα να συνδεσει πανω σε netone,εγω θα μεινω χωρις τηλ,και για να παει ο τεχνικος της netone πρεπει να συνενοηθει με τεχνικο του οτε αλλιως δεν μπορει να παει στον οτε.οποτε αν πχ δεν συνενοηθουν πχ για 5 μερες εγω θα εχω νεκρη γραμη.

ισχυει αυτο η ειναι μουφα?

----------


## ariadgr

> εκανα αιτηση,στο οτε καταχωρηθηκε στις 22 του μηνα και επειδη εχω φιλο που δουλευει μεσα στον οτε,ειδε ημερομηνια κατασκευης στις 7 δεκεμβριου.


Αυτό θα μπορούσες να το μάθεις και απευθείας από την εταιρεία, η NetOne δεν κρύβει τις ημερομηνίες (αντίθετα με κάποιες άλλες εταιρείες)...




> μου ειπε ομως οτι αν
> 
>  ο τεχνικος του οτε κοψει την γραμη και δεν παει τεχνικος,απο την neotn την ιδια μερα να συνδεσει πανω σε netone,εγω θα μεινω χωρις τηλ,και για να παει ο τεχνικος της netone πρεπει να συνενοηθει με τεχνικο του οτε αλλιως δεν μπορει να παει στον οτε.οποτε αν πχ δεν συνενοηθουν πχ για 5 μερες εγω θα εχω νεκρη γραμη.
> 
> ισχυει αυτο η ειναι μουφα?


Ο κανονισμός προβλέπει ο πάροχος να συνεννοείται με τον ΟΤΕ ώστε να μην μένεις χωρίς τηλέφωνο.

----------


## Insomniac

> ειδε ημερομηνια κατασκευης στις 7 δεκεμβριου.


 
Και ημερα Παρασκευη !!!! Θα εχεις πολυ καλο Σαββατοκυριακο !!!!!

----------


## Valder

Τι ήιθελα και μίλαγα ο γκαντέμης. Τους έλειπε ένα χαρτί. Είχα ρωτήσει χτες. "Το θέλετε κι αυτό;"
"-Όχι" μου λένε. Σήμερα λένε το θέλουν. Το στέλνω μια, λένε "Δε διαβάζεται, ξαναστείλτε το", το ξαναστέλνω και μου λένε πως θα το ψάξουν και "θα σας καλέσουμε". Τις άλλες φορές καλούσα εγώ. Τώρα νιέντε, νόθινγκ, καμία κλήση. Κακή αρχή. Γιατί έτσι;  :Sad:

----------


## mad_mar

Καλησπέρα,
μόλις έκανα τηλεφωνική αίτηση στην Netone  :One thumb up:  και περιμένω τα χαρτιά για υπογραφή και στη συνέχεια την ενεργοποίηση (βιάζομαι λιγο...  :Razz: ).
Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά και να μην έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τη σύνδεση.
Σύνδεση σε Αλεξάνδρας.
Έχει κανένας άλλος στη γειτονιά;

----------


## Link

> Τι ήιθελα και μίλαγα ο γκαντέμης. Τους έλειπε ένα χαρτί. Είχα ρωτήσει χτες. "Το θέλετε κι αυτό;"
> "-Όχι" μου λένε. Σήμερα λένε το θέλουν. Το στέλνω μια, λένε "Δε διαβάζεται, ξαναστείλτε το", το ξαναστέλνω και μου λένε πως θα το ψάξουν και "θα σας καλέσουμε". Τις άλλες φορές καλούσα εγώ. Τώρα νιέντε, νόθινγκ, καμία κλήση. Κακή αρχή. Γιατί έτσι;


Αααααχχχ...Βραστα!Και γω τα ιδια περναω.Μια λενε να ξαναστειλω την αιτηση και την ταυτοτητα γιατι δεν φαινονται καθαρα,μια να στειλω μονο την αιτηση και ολα τα αλλα ειναι ΟΚ,σημερα τους την ξαναστειλα και λενε οτι δεν την βλεπουν πουθενα!Ελεος!Και ολα αυτα με δικα μου τηλεφωνα.Αυτοι δεν με καλεσαν ουτε μια φορα να μου πουν,ξερετε τα στοιχεια σας δεν φαινονται μπλα μπλα μπλα...Καθολου καλη αρχη και για μενα... :Sad:

----------


## Thanos_21

Γειά σε όλους τους φίλους του forum. Είμαι νέο μέλος αν και παρακολουθώ αρκετό καιρό αυτό το forum.   :Wink:  
Θανάσης το όνομα μου, είμαι 32 ετών και μένω στο Γκύζη.
Μέχρι τώρα έχω τηλέφωνο (PSTN) στον ΟΤΕ και adsl 2mb από την Vivodi (από ταχύτητες πολύ ευχαριστημένος) το οποίο είχα προπληρώσει. Έφτασε το τέλος του και είπα να παω σε εναλλακτικό πάροχο γιατί το κόστος είναι αρκετά χαμηλώτερο και οι παροχές αρκετές.
Μετά από έρευνα κατέληξα στην Net One και εχτές έστειλα την αίτηση. Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά και να μην υπάρχουν καθυστερήσεις και προβλήματα. Υπάρχει κάποιος από εδώ στο Γκύζη και να έχει Net One για να μου πει εντυπώσεις?? 

Υ.Γ: Sorry για το μεγάλο post  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:

----------


## skotadi

αιτηση 20/11.Σημερα παρελαβα τον εξοπλισμο.Το ρουτερ φαινεται καλο.αντε τωρα περιμενω ενεργοποιηση

----------


## vagskarm

> Γειά σε όλους τους φίλους του forum. Είμαι νέο μέλος αν και παρακολουθώ αρκετό καιρό αυτό το forum.  
> Θανάσης το όνομα μου, είμαι 32 ετών και μένω στο Γκύζη.
> Μέχρι τώρα έχω τηλέφωνο (PSTN) στον ΟΤΕ και adsl 2mb από την Vivodi (από ταχύτητες πολύ ευχαριστημένος) το οποίο είχα προπληρώσει. Έφτασε το τέλος του και είπα να παω σε εναλλακτικό πάροχο γιατί το κόστος είναι αρκετά χαμηλώτερο και οι παροχές αρκετές.
> Μετά από έρευνα κατέληξα στην Net One και εχτές έστειλα την αίτηση. Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά και να μην υπάρχουν καθυστερήσεις και προβλήματα. Υπάρχει κάποιος από εδώ στο Γκύζη και να έχει Net One για να μου πει εντυπώσεις?? 
> 
> Υ.Γ: Sorry για το μεγάλο post


Εγώ είμαι πίσω από το ΕΛΠΙΣ, αλλά πέφτω πάνω στο κέντρο Αλεξάνδρας. Μάλλον πέφτουμε στο ίδιο κέντρο. Σε μένα είναι όλα άψογα και τηλεφωνία και σπινταριστό ιντερνέτ. Κανένα πρόβλημα. Να σκεφτείς μια φορά που υπήρχε κάποιο μικρό πρόβλημα, δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι εγώ, με πήραν εκείνοι.  :One thumb up:

----------


## alexshmmy

> αιτηση 20/11.Σημερα παρελαβα τον εξοπλισμο.Το ρουτερ φαινεται καλο.αντε τωρα περιμενω ενεργοποιηση


και εγω πριν απο λιγο παρελαβα τον εξοπλισμο με 19/11 αιτηση.Πειρα τηλ και μου ειπε μια κοπελα εκει για 6/12 ενεργοποιηση.Ρολοι η νετονε. :One thumb up: 
Μπραβο παιδια παντα τετοια.
Αργησα να κανω αιτηση στην νετονε γιατι ειχα ενα χρονο δεσμευση στο ΟΤΕ.

Edit:Ο τεχνικος ποτε ερχεται ρε παιδια μετα την ενεργοποιηση?

----------


## skotadi

Πηρα τηλ .Πιθανη ημερα 7/12 :Clap: 
Δεν νομιζω να ερχεται τεχνικος

----------


## dimpard

Τεχνικός έρχεται όταν η σύνδεση γίνεται σε ανενεργό βρόχο.
Διαφορετικά, απλά συνδέεις το speedtouch στην γραμμή και συγχρονίζει.

----------


## Thanos_21

> Εγώ είμαι πίσω από το ΕΛΠΙΣ, αλλά πέφτω πάνω στο κέντρο Αλεξάνδρας. Μάλλον πέφτουμε στο ίδιο κέντρο. Σε μένα είναι όλα άψογα και τηλεφωνία και σπινταριστό ιντερνέτ. Κανένα πρόβλημα. Να σκεφτείς μια φορά που υπήρχε κάποιο μικρό πρόβλημα, δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι εγώ, με πήραν εκείνοι.


Και αγώ στο κέντρο της Λ. Αλεξάνδρας είμαι. Όλα άψογα λοιπόν. Χαίρομαι και σε ευχαριστώ για την πληροφόριση.  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## alexshmmy

> Τεχνικός έρχεται όταν η σύνδεση γίνεται σε ανενεργό βρόχο.
> Διαφορετικά, απλά συνδέεις το speedtouch στην γραμμή και συγχρονίζει.


A οκ ενεργο ζητησα αρα απλα το συνδεω ευχαριστω.

----------


## polimnia_v

Καλησπέρα στο forum,
Ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης;
Εχω κανει αιτηση για νεα τηλ.γραμμη στην ΟΝ απο 15/9 κι ακομα δεν εχω ενεργοποιηθει.
Σκεφτομαι πολυ σοβαρα το ενδεχομενο να κανω υπαναχωρηση και αιτηση στη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ.
Θα ηθελα να μαθω τι maximum χρονους για ενεργοποιηση νεας τηλ. γραμμης εχει η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ?ποια ειναι η μεγαλυτερη αναμονη που εχει αντιμετωπισει καποιος;
Ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των προτερων.

----------


## vagskarm

Αν δεν παραδώσει τη γραμμή γρήγορα ο ΟΤΕ, δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Το θέμα είναι αν και πώς πιέζει η κάθε εταιρεία τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## turboirc

Παιδιά όλα καλά στην Νετ ονε ? Ετοιμάζομαι να φύγω από τελλας ζιστο και να κάνω αίτηση .... είχε κανενας άλλος πρόβλημα στην συγκεκριμένη μεταφορά ?

Μ.Χ.

----------


## pstr

Off Topic


		Παρατηρώ μεγάλη εισροή από χρήστες (ειδικά από ON) προς τη NetONE. Με το καλό να έρθετε παίδες...

----------


## fabiawrc

και εγω αιτηση εχω κανει στις 12 νοεμβριου,σημερα μου ηρθε το ρουτερ και πιθανη μερα ενεργοποιησης απο οτε στις 7/12.δεν μπορω να περιμενω!! :Cool:

----------


## Insomniac

> και εγω αιτηση εχω κανει στις 12 οκτωβριου,σημερα μου ηρθε το ρουτερ και πιθανη μερα ενεργοποιησης απο οτε στις 7/12.δεν μπορω να περιμενω!!


 
Πολυ αργησαν....

----------


## Valder

Εμένα μου είπαν χτες για την ταυτότητα που την ξανάστειλα πως θα το κοιτάξουν και θα με καλέσουν εκείνοι. Όσο πήραν εσάς, άλλο τόσο πήραν κι εμένα. Φταίω εγώ να τους καλέσω ξανά; :Thumb down: 

Γιατί Νετονιά μου με ταλαιπωρείς; Τα λεφτά μου θέλω να σου δώσω! :Razz:

----------


## ariadgr

> Εμένα μου είπαν χτες για την ταυτότητα που την ξανάστειλα πως θα το κοιτάξουν και θα με καλέσουν εκείνοι. Όσο πήραν εσάς, άλλο τόσο πήραν κι εμένα. Φταίω εγώ να τους καλέσω ξανά;
> 
> Γιατί Νετονιά μου με ταλαιπωρείς; Τα λεφτά μου θέλω να σου δώσω!


Οχι, δεν φταις εσυ να τους καλέσεις, για την ακρίβεια, μέχρι να σου πουν ότι όλα τα έγγραφα έχουν παραληφθεί και καταχωρηθεί, καλό είναι να το κυνηγάς το θέμα, ωστε να αποφύγεις περιττές καθυστερήσεις (αυτό είναι κάτι που ισχύει για όλες τις εταιρείες).

----------


## Valder

> Οχι, δεν φταις εσυ να τους καλέσεις, για την ακρίβεια, μέχρι να σου πουν ότι όλα τα έγγραφα έχουν παραληφθεί και καταχωρηθεί, καλό είναι να το κυνηγάς το θέμα, ωστε να αποφύγεις περιττές καθυστερήσεις (αυτό είναι κάτι που ισχύει για όλες τις εταιρείες).


Μη με καταχωρήσουν (λέμε τώρα) και καλά ως ενοχλητικό πελάτη σε καμια μπλακ λίστ. Σε καμια ώρα αν δεν έχουν καλέσει θα τους πάρω και αυτή τη φορά θα ζητήσω και ονοματεπώνυμο αυτού με τον οποίο/αυτής με την οποία θα μιλήσω για να μην τρέχω από τον Άννα στον Καϊάφα και εξηγώ την ιστορία 2 και 3 φορές.

Να ζητάμε και ονοματεπώνυμο λοιπόν! :Smile:

----------


## ariadgr

> Μη με καταχωρήσουν (λέμε τώρα) και καλά ως ενοχλητικό πελάτη σε καμια μπλακ λίστ. Σε καμια ώρα αν δεν έχουν καλέσει θα τους πάρω και αυτή τη φορά θα ζητήσω και ονοματεπώνυμο αυτού με τον οποίο/αυτής με την οποία θα μιλήσω για να μην τρέχω από τον Άννα στον Καϊάφα και εξηγώ την ιστορία 2 και 3 φορές.
> 
> Να ζητάμε και ονοματεπώνυμο λοιπόν!


*
Πάντα είναι καλό να γνωρίζεις με ποιόν μιλάς.

*Σε οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα δημιουργηθεί, είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να βρεθεί λύση αν γνωρίζεις ότι την τάδε μέρα μίλησες με τον κύριο Τάδε Ταδόπουλο και συνεννοηθήκατε αυτά και αυτά, παρά να προσπαθείς να εξηγήσεις "την τάδε μέρα μίλησα με κάποιον κύριο που μου είπε αυτά" και ο άλλος να σου λέει "δεν ξέρω με ποιόν μιλήσατε και τι συνενοηθήκατε, εξηγήστε το από την αρχή και σε μένα".
(και πάλι αυτό είναι κάτι που ισχύει για όλες τις εταιρείες)

----------


## Valder

> *
> Πάντα είναι καλό να γνωρίζεις με ποιόν μιλάς.
> 
> *Σε οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα δημιουργηθεί, είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να βρεθεί λύση αν γνωρίζεις ότι την τάδε μέρα μίλησες με τον κύριο Τάδε Ταδόπουλο και συνεννοηθήκατε αυτά και αυτά, παρά να προσπαθείς να εξηγήσεις "την τάδε μέρα μίλησα με κάποιον κύριο που μου είπε αυτά" και ο άλλος να σου λέει "δεν ξέρω με ποιόν μιλήσατε και τι συνενοηθήκατε, εξηγήστε το από την αρχή και σε μένα".
> (και πάλι αυτό είναι κάτι που ισχύει για όλες τις εταιρείες)


Έλα το έκανα! Τους πήρα και το σήκωσε μια ευγενικότατη κοπέλα, η οποία μετά από παράκλησή μου έλεγξε όλα τα χαρτιά πως έφτασαν καλώς και μου είπε πως αύριο θα σταλεί στον ΟΤΕ το αίτημα και πως θα πάρει 15 εργάσιμες το όλο σκηνικό.

Φυσικά αφού ζήτησα το όνομά της για να ξέρω πάνω κάτω σαν ιστορικό με ποιούς συνεννοούμαι, την ευχαρίστησα για την καλή εξυπηρέτηση! :One thumb up: 

Μπράβο κοπελιά! Να σαι καλά! :One thumb up:

----------


## fabiawrc

insomnniac λαθος εκανα.12 νοεμβριου οχι οκτωμβριου :Embarassed:

----------


## Insomniac

> insomnniac λαθος εκανα.12 νοεμβριου οχι οκτωμβριου


 
Ετσι μια χαρα ειναι...Με το καλο.

----------


## kok

Αίτηση  :Smile:  με Τηλεομοιοτυπία την 17 Νοεμβρίου (Σάββατο). Χθες μετά από δική μου επικοινωνία ενημερώθηκα ότι ο πιθανός χρόνος ενεργοποίησης είναι η 12η Δεκεμβρίου.  :Smile:

----------


## skotadi

> Αίτηση  με Τηλεομοιοτυπία την 17 Νοεμβρίου (Σάββατο). Χθες μετά από δική μου επικοινωνία ενημερώθηκα ότι ο πιθανός χρόνος ενεργοποίησης είναι η 12η Δεκεμβρίου.


Απο πια περιοχη?

----------


## kok

> Απο πια περιοχη?


Αγία Παρασκευή Αθήνα, η ΝetOne ήρθε στην περιοχή μου περίπου πριν ένα μήνα.

----------


## argal

Αιτηση στην NETONE 16/11/07 :RTFM: 
Παραλαβη modem 29/11/07 :Smile: 
Ενεργοποιηση, θα σας ειδοποιησω :Thinking: 
Περιοχη Π.Φαληρο

----------


## No-Name

Πιθανή ημ.κατασκευής δεν σου είπαν?

----------


## apan72

> Αίτηση  με Τηλεομοιοτυπία την 17 Νοεμβρίου (Σάββατο). Χθες μετά από δική μου επικοινωνία ενημερώθηκα ότι ο πιθανός χρόνος ενεργοποίησης είναι η 12η Δεκεμβρίου.


Φίλε καλημέρα,

Στις 12/12/07 έχει πανελλαδική απεργία και απεργεί και ο ΟΤΕ. Αν ο ΟΤΕ πρέπει να κάνει κάποια ενέργεια εκείνη την ημέρα προς την netone για να ενεργοποιηθείς, δυστυχώς ξέχνα το. Εγώ μετακομίζω μεθαύριο και ο ΟΤΕ μου είχε κλείσει ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής μου στο νέο σπίτι για 12/12. Τυχαία άκουσα για την απεργία και τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και τους ρώτησα. Μου είπαν ότι έχω δίκιο και καλά έκανα και τηλεφώνησα γιατί θα ακυρώνονταν τα ραντεβού και η νέα ημερομηνία θα είναι τον Ιανουάριο αλλά επειδή κινήθηκα γρήγορα και ύστερα από παρακλήσεις  :Worthy:  θα μου το συνδέσουν αύριο.

----------


## incisiv

Αιτηση στην NETONE 23/11/07 για shared llu.
Απο εχθες το απογευμα κοπηκε η συνδεση με vivodi shared llu 4096/512 και το router συχρονιζει στα 10240/890
Λογικα αυτη πρεπει να ειναι η NetOne.Tο attenuation  μειωθηκε και πηγε στο 16 απο 33 αλλα και παλι βλεπω οτι η γραμμη συχρονιζει στα 10.Επισης το SNR πεζει απο 0 εως 10.
Ολα  αυτα για την περιοχη Παλαιο Ηρακλειο.Χιλια μετρα πιο κοντα στο dslam απο οτι ο χρηστης insomniac.
Στο διπλανο διαμερισμα ο αδερφος μου με OnTelecoms ειναι στα 15227/1024.

----------


## Astaroth7

> Έλα το έκανα! Τους πήρα και το σήκωσε μια ευγενικότατη κοπέλα, η οποία μετά από παράκλησή μου έλεγξε όλα τα χαρτιά πως έφτασαν καλώς και μου είπε πως αύριο θα σταλεί στον ΟΤΕ το αίτημα και πως θα πάρει 15 εργάσιμες το όλο σκηνικό.
> 
> Φυσικά αφού ζήτησα το όνομά της για να ξέρω πάνω κάτω σαν ιστορικό με ποιούς συνεννοούμαι, την ευχαρίστησα για την καλή εξυπηρέτηση!
> 
> Μπράβο κοπελιά! Να σαι καλά!




Μπράβο φίλε μου, χαίρομαι που βοήθησα. Πάντως για καλό και κακό ξαναπάρτους ένα τηλεφωνάκι για να κοιμάσαι ήσυχος τα βράδια!! Δέν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα, το σηκώνουν στο λεπτό και έχει χρέωση αστικής μονάδας :Wink: 
Και μην ανησυχείς, δεν υπάρχουν black lists!!! :Razz: 
Όταν σου πουν στάνταρ ότι έχει πάει στον ΟΤΕ η αίτηση και οτι βρίσκεται στο στάδιο τάδε . . . χαλαρώνεις και περιμένεις!  :Razz:

----------


## ariadgr

> Αιτηση στην NETONE 23/11/07 για shared llu.
> Απο εχθες το απογευμα κοπηκε η συνδεση με vivodi shared llu 4096/512 και *το router συχρονιζει στα 10240/890*
> * Λογικα αυτη πρεπει να ειναι η NetOne*.


Ποιό router συγχρονίζει στα 10240/890, της NetOne ή αυτό που χρησιμοποιούσες με τη Vivodi;

----------


## kok

> Φίλε καλημέρα,
> 
> Στις 12/12/07 έχει πανελλαδική απεργία και απεργεί και ο ΟΤΕ. Αν ο ΟΤΕ πρέπει να κάνει κάποια ενέργεια εκείνη την ημέρα προς την netone για να ενεργοποιηθείς, δυστυχώς ξέχνα το. Εγώ μετακομίζω μεθαύριο και ο ΟΤΕ μου είχε κλείσει ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής μου στο νέο σπίτι για 12/12. Τυχαία άκουσα για την απεργία και τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και τους ρώτησα. Μου είπαν ότι έχω δίκιο και καλά έκανα και τηλεφώνησα γιατί θα ακυρώνονταν τα ραντεβού και η νέα ημερομηνία θα είναι τον Ιανουάριο αλλά επειδή κινήθηκα γρήγορα και ύστερα από παρακλήσεις  θα μου το συνδέσουν αύριο.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  :One thumb up:  μόλις τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι θα δοθεί σχετική εντολή τροποποίησης της ημερομηνίας, αν αυτό είναι δυνατό;  :Sorry:  Καλά η ατυχία μου δεν παίζετε!!!  :Badmood:

----------


## lewton

> Αιτηση στην NETONE 23/11/07 για shared llu.
> Απο εχθες το απογευμα κοπηκε η συνδεση με vivodi shared llu 4096/512 και το router συχρονιζει στα 10240/890
> Λογικα αυτη πρεπει να ειναι η NetOne.Tο attenuation  μειωθηκε και πηγε στο 16 απο 33 αλλα και παλι βλεπω οτι η γραμμη συχρονιζει στα 10.Επισης το SNR πεζει απο 0 εως 10.
> Ολα  αυτα για την περιοχη Παλαιο Ηρακλειο.Χιλια μετρα πιο κοντα στο dslam απο οτι ο χρηστης insomniac.
> Στο διπλανο διαμερισμα ο αδερφος μου με OnTelecoms ειναι στα 15227/1024.


Έχεις προλάβει να πάρεις το router της Net One;
Πολύ νωρίς μου φαίνεται... Μήπως απλά η Vivodi σε πήγε στο MaXx10;

----------


## incisiv

Μιλησα με cc της ΝετΟne και μου εδωσαν ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης 17/12/07.Οταν τους ειπα για το router και τις ενδειξεις μου ειπαν οτι ειναι της vivodi ακομη.
Μου εκανε εντυπωση γιατι ημουν σε Vivodi shared MAXX10 αλλα με ειχαν κλειδωσει στα 4096/512 λογω θορυβου και απο χτες το router γραφει 10240/890 ,και το attenuation απο 34 πηγε 16.
Νομισα οτι πηρε τη γραμμη η NetOne.
Σε λιγες μερες θα ξερουμε την αληθεια.

----------


## ariadgr

> Μιλησα με cc της ΝετΟne και μου εδωσαν ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης 17/12/07.Οταν τους ειπα για το router και τις ενδειξεις μου ειπαν οτι ειναι της vivodi ακομη.
> Μου εκανε εντυπωση γιατι ημουν σε Vivodi shared MAXX10 αλλα με ειχαν κλειδωσει στα 4096/512 λογω θορυβου και απο χτες το router γραφει 10240/890 ,και το attenuation απο 34 πηγε 16.
> Νομισα οτι πηρε τη γραμμη η NetOne.
> Σε λιγες μερες θα ξερουμε την αληθεια.


Εκτός από το οτι συγχρονίζει στα 10240/890, Internet από τη Vivodi έχεις; Ή βγάζει authentication failure ή κάποιο άλλο σφάλμα;

Ζήτα το συντομότερο το modem από τη NetOne, μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να σε άλλαξε ήδη και να μην έχει ενημερώσει κανένα.

----------


## michael

> Λοιπον λογω ενος χαρτιου που δεν πηγε σωστα το εστειλα στις 14/11
> Στις 16/11 μου ειπαν οτι εχει σταλει απο 15/11 (περιμεναν και το τελευταιο χαρτι) και παραδοση (καλως εχοντων των πραγματων) τελος Νοεμβριου!!! 
> 
> (Αν και εχω ενα ενδοιασμο, λογω αλλαγης ταυτοτητας που εχω κανει και ΔΕΝ εχω ενημερωσει τον ΟΤΕ γι'αυτο. Εδω να δουμε γραφειοκρατια.)
> 
> Σημερα 21/11 παρελαβα τον εξοπλισμο!!! 
> 
> Παντως πανε πολυ γρηγορα  πιστευω. Δεν ξερω αν φταιει, μηπως υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα στην περιοχη που παιζει καποιο ρολο. Ειδωμεν
> 
> Θα ενημερωνω τακτικα. Αν και ευχομαι η τελευταια ενημερωση να ειναι τελος Νοεμβριου


Λοιπον ...
30/11 και εγινε η ενεργοποιηση. Πολυ γρηγορα, αθορυβα και χωρις προβληματα.  :Worthy: 
παντως συγχρονιζει στ 14028/1023 και απο τηλεφωνο μια χαρα :One thumb up: 
Στατιστικα:
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	      12,0 / 18,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	14,0 / 29,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	           12,0 / 9,5

----------


## skotadi

Μπραβο τους!Με την ταχυτητα του φωτος!Για να δουμε κ εμεις!Καλοριζικος1 :Clap:

----------


## kok

> Αίτηση  με Τηλεομοιοτυπία την 17 Νοεμβρίου (Σάββατο). Χθες μετά από δική μου επικοινωνία ενημερώθηκα ότι ο πιθανός χρόνος ενεργοποίησης είναι η 12η Δεκεμβρίου.


Σήμερα 01 Δεκεμβρίου παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό  :Smile:  Ευτυχώς είναι η wifi έκδοση (Thomson Speedtouch 780 WL) και όχι η απλή που μου είχαν πει ότι θα μου δώσουν προσωρινά λόγω έλλειψης συσκευών wifi  :Smile:

----------


## stergios_ath

> Σήμερα 01 Δεκεμβρίου παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό  Ευτυχώς είναι η wifi έκδοση (Thomson Speedtouch 780 WL) και όχι η απλή που μου είχαν πει ότι θα μου δώσουν προσωρινά λόγω έλλειψης συσκευών wifi


Επιλύθηκε η έλλειψη αυτή! Thomson θέλοντος.. :Razz:

----------


## incisiv

Τελικα ειχα δικιο,καταλαβαν στην ΝΕΤONE οτι εχω ενεργοποιηθει και αυριο θα μου στειλουν το router.
Αιτηση 23/11/07.Απο τις 29/11/07 ειμαι στην ΝΕΤONE αλλα μολις σημερα το καταλαβαν.Η ταχυτητα μετρημενη με US9107 ειναι 12400/1024.Αυριο που θα βαλω πανω στη γραμμη το δικο τους θα σας πω.Οι μικροτερες μετρησεις ηταν με Fritz.Box.
Ολα αυτα Παλαιο Ηρακλειο Αττικης στο ενα χιλιομετρο και κατι απο το dslam.

----------


## Insomniac

> Τελικα ειχα δικιο,καταλαβαν στην ΝΕΤONE οτι εχω ενεργοποιηθει και αυριο θα μου στειλουν το router.
> Αιτηση 23/11/07.Απο τις 29/11/07 ειμαι στην ΝΕΤONE αλλα μολις σημερα το καταλαβαν.Η ταχυτητα μετρημενη με US9107 ειναι 12400/1024.Αυριο που θα βαλω πανω στη γραμμη το δικο τους θα σας πω.Οι μικροτερες μετρησεις ηταν με Fritz.Box.
> Ολα αυτα Παλαιο Ηρακλειο Αττικης στο ενα χιλιομετρο και κατι απο το dslam.


Μακαρι να εχεις και αυριο ιδιες ταχυτητες.Κι εγω στο ιδιο dslam ειμαι (Λυκοβρυση) αλλα ειμαι στα 7165 κλειδωμενος.

----------


## Valder

Παιδιά, για την πορεία της αίτησης και τα διάφορα στάδια, παίρνουν καθόλου τηλέφωνα αυτοί ή πρέπει να παίρνω εγώ συνέχεια και να ρωτάω; Από την Πέμπτη ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση! :Thinking:

----------


## Sovjohn

Δεν παίρνουν αυτοί. Κατά Μ.Ο. μια εβδομάδα αφού στείλεις τα χαρτία μπορείς να πάρεις και να μάθεις πότε πήγε στον ΟΤΕ. Αφού βεβαιωθείς ότι στάλθηκε την <τάδε> μέρα στον ΟΤΕ, 3 μέρες μετά θα μάθεις την ενδεικτική ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης. Μετά, στο μισό περίπου του όλου διαστήματος, θα πάρεις εξοπλισμό...Και αν όλα πάνε καλά, θα ενεργοποιηθείς την ημέρα που θα σου πει ο ΟΤΕ.

Κάποιες φορές αυτό καθυστερεί, αλλά κατά κανόνα είναι ΟΚ.

----------


## littleboyblue

Εγώ Παρασκευή είχα κάνει την αίτηση, πήρα την ίδια μέρα να ρωτήσω αν έφτασαν όλα τα χαρτιά σωστά. Μου είπε η κοπέλα ότι έστειλε την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ και σε 2-3 εργάσιμες θα ξέρουμε πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης. Πήρα ξανά την επόμενη Τετάρτη και ρώτησα αν απάντησε ο ΟΤΕ και μου είπαν και την ημερομηνία.
Από κει και έπειτα μου ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός μια εβδομάδα πριν την ενεργοποίηση (προσοχή! δεν τηλεφώνησε ο courier, ήρθε έτσι κατευθείαν) και την επομένη από την ημέρα που μου είχαν πει κόπηκε η σύνδεση με OTENET γύρω στις 12 το μεσημέρι, έβαλα το speedtouch και δούλεψε. 
Μόνο το νούμερο της φορητότητας πήρε 4 μέρες να δουλέψει (μεσολάβησε σαββατοκύριακο), το 211 δούλευε κανονικά, και με πήραν τη Δευτέρα και μου είπαν ότι είναι οκ και το τηλέφωνο.
Οπότε όχι, δεν επικοινώνησαν μαζί μου αλλά ούτε κι εγώ έπαιρνα συνέχεια. Για ποιο λόγο να τους παίρνεις να τους ρωτάς. Πάρε την Τετάρτη να ρωτήσεις αν απάντησε ο ΟΤΕ και αν έδωσε πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης και περίμενε να έρθει εκείνη η ημερομηνία. Ακόμη και αν δε συνδεθείς εκείνη την ημερομηνία, κάνε κουράγιο μια-δυο μέρες και μετά πάρτους να ρωτήσεις.  :Smile:

----------


## rdaniel

Γνωστός μου με αίτηση shared στην NetOne και ενδεικτική ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 13/12 ενεργοποιήθηκε αιφνιδιαστικά σήμερα, και έτρεχαν από το cc να του στείλουν router για να συνδεθεί! Ευτυχώς, μέσα σε λίγη ώρα το είχε, αλλά τι ανευθυνότητα είναι αυτή από μεριάς ΟΤΕ;!  :Thumb down:  

Δεν μπορούσαν να ειδοποιήσουν ΕΓΚΑΙΡΑ την εταιρεία να εξυπηρετήσει τον πελάτη της;! Είπαμε, καλές οι γρήγορες ενεργοποιήσεις, αλλά άμα γίνονται όταν και όποτε του καπνίσει του καθενός, χωρίς να ειδοποιούνται οι ενδιαφερόμενοι, μετά τρέχα γύρευε...

----------


## Valder

Θενξ παίδες! Καθότι η αίτηση εστάλη την Τετάρτη, θα πάρω να μάθω ή μεθαύριο ή την Παρασκευή και θα σας πω για να μοιραστούμε και την αγωνία!!! :One thumb up:

----------


## littleboyblue

Να μας ενημερώσεις αλλά μην ακούω για αγωνία! Ας ενεργοποιηθεί όποτε θέλει! Δεν είναι να κάθεσαι να σκας και να τσατίζεσαι και να χαλάς τα νεύρα σου για τέτοια θέματα!  :Wink:

----------


## dimpard

> Γνωστός μου με αίτηση shared στην NetOne και ενδεικτική ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 13/12 ενεργοποιήθηκε αιφνιδιαστικά σήμερα, και έτρεχαν από το cc να του στείλουν router για να συνδεθεί! Ευτυχώς, μέσα σε λίγη ώρα το είχε, αλλά τι ανευθυνότητα είναι αυτή από μεριάς ΟΤΕ;!  
> 
> Δεν μπορούσαν να ειδοποιήσουν ΕΓΚΑΙΡΑ την εταιρεία να εξυπηρετήσει τον πελάτη της;! Είπαμε, καλές οι γρήγορες ενεργοποιήσεις, αλλά άμα γίνονται όταν και όποτε του καπνίσει του καθενός, χωρίς να ειδοποιούνται οι ενδιαφερόμενοι, μετά τρέχα γύρευε...


Υποψιάζομαι, ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί που έχουν κάνει αίτηση -όχι μόνο στην Netone- και θα παρακάλαγαν να ενεργοποιηθούν πριν την ώρα τους. :Razz:

----------


## pan.nl

Σήμερα έκανα αίτηση τηλεφωνικά. Μου είπαν πως σε 2 ημέρες θα με καλέσουν από την υπηρεσία courrier για να μου φέρουν την αίτηση προς υπογραφή.  

Θα κάνω σύνδεση στην υπάρχουσα γραμμή ΟΤΕ (Shared LLU) η οποία μου έδινε καλά στατιστικά όταν είχα ΑΡΥΣ (μετρημένα με το απλο ADSL router US Robotics 9105 - πώς τα βλέπετε?):

Downstream Upstream
SNR Margin (dB): 30.3 31.0 
Attenuation (dB): 26.5 10.0 
Output Power (dBm): 10.7 12.1 
Attainable Rate (Kbps): 8544 1004 
Rate (Kbps): 384 128  

Οπότε ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να συγχρονίσει πάνω από τα 5 Mbits που έχω τώρα. Με ενημέρωσαν πως κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί η σύνδεση τέλη Δεκεμβρίου/αρχές Ιανουαρίου  :One thumb up: .

Φυσικά σημαντικό ρόλο έπαιξαν τα θετικά σχόλια που διάβασα, η όλη αντιμετώπιση από την εταιρεία, το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης τον πρώτο μήνα σε περίπτωση που δε μείνω ευχαριστημένος αλλά και το 1 Mbit στο upload.

Αναμένω λοιπόν.

Φιλικά

ΥΓ: Θερμές ευχαριστίες στο μέλος που προσφέρθηκε να συμμετάσχει μαζί μου στο πρόγραμμα ανταμοιβής της NetOne  :One thumb up:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Σήμερα έκανα αίτηση τηλεφωνικά. Μου είπαν πως σε 2 ημέρες θα με καλέσουν από την υπηρεσία courrier για να μου φέρουν την αίτηση προς υπογραφή.  
> 
> Θα κάνω σύνδεση στην υπάρχουσα γραμμή ΟΤΕ (Shared LLU) η οποία μου έδινε καλά στατιστικά όταν είχα ΑΡΥΣ (μετρημένα με το απλο ADSL router US Robotics 9105 - πώς τα βλέπετε?):
> 
> Downstream Upstream
> SNR Margin (dB): 30.3 31.0 
> Attenuation (dB): 26.5 10.0 
> Output Power (dBm): 10.7 12.1 
> Attainable Rate (Kbps): 8544 1004 
> ...


Καλή ενεργοποίηση! Στο είπα και στο thread της Vivodi, αλλά με αυτά τα στατιστικά εκτός σοβαρού απροόπτου θα συγχρονίσεις στα 15.997 / 1.023 όπως όλες οι καλές γραμμές...Σίγουρα καλύτερα από 5-6 MBps!

Κρατήστε μας ενήμερους για την πορεία των αιτήσεων σας παιδιά, να δούμε πόσο καιρό θα σας πάρει τώρα που έρχονται και γιορτές.

----------


## Link

Σε τηλεφωνημα που τους εκανα, με ενημερωσαν πως σημερα στειλαν την αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ. Για να δουμε...

----------


## incisiv

ΟΚ,τελικα ειχα δικιο.Σημερα ηρθε ο εξοπλισμος.
Link Information


Uptime: 0 days, 1:09:36 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex B 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 13.067 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 285,95 / 260,74 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 14,5 / 24,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 5,5 / 9,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 4 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 5.240 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 1.684 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 1.592 
Ακομη δεν εχω βαλει κανενα τηλεφωνο πανω στο router για να δοκιμασω την τηλεφωνια.

----------


## fabiawrc

εγω περιμενω την παρασκευη να συνδεθω,το φιλαρακι μου μεσα στο οτε μου ειπε οτι γινανε καποιες εργασιες για την κατασκευη της γραμμης μου οιποτε μαλον παρασκευη θα ειμαι ετοιμος.

το θεμα ποιο ειναι?οτι απο την προηγουμενη τριτη ο οτε εχει σκαψει για να συνδεσει μια καινουργια πολυκατοικια,με αποτελεσμα εγω και αλλοι 2 απο την πολυκατοικια μου να μην εχουμε τηλ.

ερχονται οι τεχνικοι το κοιτανε λιγο και φευγουν.θα το φτιαξουμε αυριο το ακουμε απο την τριτη.το αποκορυφωμα σημερα ηρθε τεχνικος,του λεω τι φταιει?και μου λεει δεν παει το καλωδιο απο το κατανεμητη στο καφαο.του λεω εχει τοσα ζευγη καβατζα γιατι δεν κανουμε καμια τραμπα?και επειδη βαριοταν και ηθελε να φυγει μου λεει δεν ειναι δικια μου δουλεια θα το στειλω στο τμημα για τα υπογεια καλωδια....

αντε να ξεμπλεξεις τωρα.. :RTFM:

----------


## dimpard

> ΟΚ,τελικα ειχα δικιο.Σημερα ηρθε ο εξοπλισμος.
> Link Information
> 
> 
> Uptime: 0 days, 1:09:36 
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 13.067 
> 
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,5 
> ...


Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση 
Βλέπω πως έχεις χαμηλό SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:* 5,5* / 9,5 
Αποσυνδέσεις, έχεις  παρατηρήσει??

Και κάτι άλλο. Έχω παρόμοιο Line Attenuation με εσένα, αλλά καλύτερο SN Margin και το Speedtouch σε μένα κλειδώνει 931ΚΒ πιο ψηλά από το δικό σου. 
Μήπως πρέπει να τσεκάρεις τη καλωδίωση στο σπίτι για να βελτιώσεις το SN Margin και το κλείδωμα του Speedtouch ??

----------


## pan.nl

Το απόγευμα με κάλεσαν από τη NetOne. Πρότειναν να περάσει ο υπάλληλος από το courrier την Παρασκευή αλλά λόγω κάποιας δικής μου εκκρεμότητας δεν ήταν δυνατόν, οπότε κλείσαμε ραντεβού για Δευτέρα απόγευμα. Καλά πάμε μέχρι τώρα. Το καλύτερο είναι πως μου είπε πως αναμένεται να πάρει φύρω στις 10 ημερολογιακές ημέρες για την ενεργοποίηση. Αισιόδοξο το βρίσκω, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις! Αναμένω λοιπόν  :One thumb up: .

----------


## zeos

Ερώτηση: Πόσο απέχει η πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης από την πραγματική; Είχα πιθανή 4/12 και ακόμα τίποτα... Μου είπαν από τη νετονιά κάνα διήμερο...

----------


## Link

Απορριψη απο μεριας ΟΤΕ στη δικια μου αιτηση...Oh well...

----------


## Insomniac

> Ερώτηση: Πόσο απέχει η πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης από την πραγματική; Είχα πιθανή 4/12 και ακόμα τίποτα... Μου είπαν από τη νετονιά κάνα διήμερο...


Εμενα ηταν να γινει στις 16/9 Παρασκευη και εγινε Δευτερα 19/9




> Απορριψη απο μεριας ΟΤΕ στη δικια μου αιτηση...Oh well...


 
Για ποιο λογο απεριψαν την αιτηση ???

----------


## alexshmmy

> Ερώτηση: Πόσο απέχει η πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης από την πραγματική; Είχα πιθανή 4/12 και ακόμα τίποτα... Μου είπαν από τη νετονιά κάνα διήμερο...


Ναι και εμενα ειχαν πει για σημερα αλλα τιποτα ακομα.
Κανα 2ημερο?Αμα ειναι 2ημερο μια χαρα

----------


## Insomniac

> Ναι και εμενα ειχαν πει για σημερα αλλα τιποτα ακομα.
> Κανα 2ημερο?Αμα ειναι 2ημερο μια χαρα


 
Παρε ενα τηλ και ρωτα αλλα μην αποκλειεις και το σημερα.

----------


## alexshmmy

> Παρε ενα τηλ και ρωτα αλλα μην αποκλειεις και το σημερα.


Πειρα αλλα μου ειπαν οτι δεν εχουν καποια ενημερωση

----------


## Insomniac

> Πειρα αλλα μου ειπαν οτι δεν εχουν καποια ενημερωση


 
Ετσι μου ειχαν πει κι εμενα στις 16/11 που ηταν να γινει και εγινε στις 19/11 (μεσολαβησε Σαββατοκυριακο).

----------


## stergios_ath

Εμένα μου είχαν δώσει πιθανή ημερομηνία παράδοσης στις 29/11, αλλά ακόμα τίποτα!!!

Μεριζόμενο βρόχο έχω ζητήσει χωρίς φορητότητα.

Ίδωμεν..

----------


## sportis

λοιπον μολις εκανα και εγω αιτηση σημερα στην netone γιατι δεν παει αλλο η κατασταση με την ontelecoms. πιστευω εδω να μην εχω προβλημα. καλη φαση η προσφορα τρεις μηνες δωρεαν μια χαρα.

----------


## Insomniac

> λοιπον μολις εκανα και εγω αιτηση σημερα στην netone γιατι δεν παει αλλο η κατασταση με την ontelecoms. πιστευω εδω να μην εχω προβλημα. καλη φαση η προσφορα τρεις μηνες δωρεαν μια χαρα.


 
Ποιανου προσφορα ειναι αυτη ???

----------


## sportis

της netone απο σημερα εχει προσφορα τρεις μηνες δωρεαν.

----------


## alexshmmy

> Ποιανου προσφορα ειναι αυτη ???


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...0&postcount=37

----------


## Insomniac

> της netone απο σημερα εχει προσφορα τρεις μηνες δωρεαν.


 
Μαλιστα...Την εχασα για 15 μερες !!!!

----------


## fabiawrc

παιδες για πειτε μου,την ημερα που σας ειπανε να  σας ενεργοποιηουν τελικα γινοταν η συνδεση η επαιρνε καποιες μερες ακομα?

ρωταω γιατι μου ειπανε οτι θα με συνδεσουν αυριο και θα ειμαι πολυ happy αν εχω netone μεσα στο σαβατοκυριακο.

----------


## papia_dyths

> παιδες για πειτε μου,την ημερα που σας ειπανε να σας ενεργοποιηουν τελικα γινοταν η συνδεση η επαιρνε καποιες μερες ακομα?
> 
> ρωταω γιατι μου ειπανε οτι θα με συνδεσουν αυριο και θα ειμαι πολυ happy αν εχω netone μεσα στο σαβατοκυριακο.


Χωρίς να θέλω να σε γρουσουζέψω η να σε ξενερώσω αλλα κυρίως για να σε ενημερώσω,τα πράγματα δεν είναι παντα ρόδινα . Έυχομαι να μη χρειαστεί να ποστάρεις ποτε στο παρακάτω και να σταθείς τυχερός φίλε μου  :Smile:  . Απλά συμβουλεύω να προετοιμαστείς για πολυ αναμονή ώστε αν ενεργοποιηθείς να χαρείς αλλα ΑΝ ΔΕΝ να μην είσαι πάνω απο το router και το κοιτας ανυπομονώντας.. (κατι που έκανα 9/11) ...

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=149897

----------


## erateinos

Σήμερα που δεν είχα πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο με τον πάροχο που έχω, θυμήθηκα την αίτηση που είχα κάνει στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ. 

Για να μην σας κουράζω έστειλα το παρακάτω  e-mail στο helpdesk@netone.gr 





> Αξιότιμοι κύριοι
> 
> Είχα στείλει αίτηση στην εταιρεία σας με Fax στης 16/11/2007 για μεταφορά από ενεργό βρόχο, isdn κεφαλικό νούμερο το 21098ΧΧΧΧ και msn το 21098ΧΧΧΧ
> Επιβεβαίωσα το καλώς έχει, με την κυρία ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ στης 21/11/07 .
> Σήμερα επικοινώνησα με την εταιρια σας για να δω την πορεία που έχει η αίτηση μου.
> Εκπληκτος άκουσα ότι είχε απορριφθεί από τον ΟΤΕ γιατί στον ίδιο χώρο υπάρχει με το ίδιο επίθετο συνδρομητή, άλλος εναλλακτικός πάροχος.
> Ρώτησα γιατί δεν ενημερώθηκα ενώ το είχα δηλώσει από την αρχή ότι στην άλλη μου γραμμή υπάρχει εναλλακτικός πάροχος.
> Μου απάντησε ότι δεν το γνωρίζει και δεν μπορεί να μου απαντήσει.
> 
> ...

----------


## Insomniac

> παιδες για πειτε μου,την ημερα που σας ειπανε να σας ενεργοποιηουν τελικα γινοταν η συνδεση η επαιρνε καποιες μερες ακομα?
> 
> ρωταω γιατι μου ειπανε οτι θα με συνδεσουν αυριο και θα ειμαι πολυ happy αν εχω netone μεσα στο σαβατοκυριακο.


 
Εμενα ενα Σαββατοκυριακο καθυστερησαν μονο.

----------


## skotadi

Τελικα δεν ξερουμε ποιον να πιστεψουμε ! Τελικα ποιος φταιει που τραβαμε τοση ταλαιπωρια ρε παιδια?, ενω στην Αγγλια μια φορητοτητα αριθμου διαρκει μονο 2 ωρες!Κ μολις  γινει η περιφημη ενεργοποιηση αρχιζουν τα προβληματα!

----------


## erateinos

Συνέχεια από το προηγούμενο ποστ, που έκανα εχτές.

Με κάλεσαν στο κινητό από την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ, για να μου εξηγήσουν τι έχει συμβεί.

Από παράληψη που έκαναν σχετικά με την αίτηση μου,
δεν είχε σταλεί στον ΟΤΕ και μου ζήτησαν συγνώμη.  

Εχω αλλάξει αρκετούς παρόχους, τα 12 τελευταία χρόνια.
Πρώτη φορά βλέπω πάροχο, να αναγνωρίζει το λάθος του και να ζητάει συγνώμη. 

Συγχαρητήρια στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ 


Υ.Γ. Συνεχίζω να έχω καλές εντυπώσεις

----------


## CMS

> Συνέχεια από το προηγούμενο ποστ, που έκανα εχτές.
> 
> Με κάλεσαν στο κινητό από την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ, για να μου εξηγήσουν τι έχει συμβεί.
> 
> Από παράληψη που έκαναν σχετικά με την αίτηση μου,
> δεν είχε σταλεί στον ΟΤΕ και μου ζήτησαν συγνώμη.  
> 
> Εχω αλλάξει αρκετούς παρόχους, τα 12 τελευταία χρόνια.
> Πρώτη φορά βλέπω πάροχο, να αναγνωρίζει το λάθος του και να ζητάει συγνώμη. 
> ...


μάλιστα ...αλλά η παράλειψη ...παραλειψάρα ...  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> μάλιστα ...αλλά η παράλειψη ...παραλειψάρα ...


πες μου ότι είναι η πρώτη που το βλέπεις από πάροχο  :Whistle: 

προσωπικά δεν είχα ακούσει  ''κάναμε λάθος, σας ζητάμε συγνώμη''

αυτό και μόνο, μου αρκεί   :Smile:

----------


## Valder

Νεότερα από το μέτωπο:

Αίτηση στις 28/11

Εστάλη στον ΟΤΕ 5/12

δεν μπορούσαν να μου πούν πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης. Ο νεαρός είπε από Δευτέρα θα ξέρουν.


ΥΓ: Η κοπελίτσα την περασμένη Πέμπτη είπε ότι θα την στέλνανε Παρασκευή 30/11.

Λογικά όλα αυτά ε; :Thinking: 

ΥΓ2: Αναμονή 2 λεπτά μόνο! Μπράβο!

----------


## CMS

> πες μου ότι είναι η πρώτη που το βλέπεις από πάροχο 
> 
> προσωπικά δεν είχα ακούσει  ''κάναμε λάθος, σας ζητάμε συγνώμη''
> 
> αυτό και μόνο, μου αρκεί


σε μένα πια δεν αρκούν τα λόγια και οι συγγνώμες κανενός ...

καλύτερα πράξεις ...ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι υπάρχει και αυτό το RUO στην μέση ..θα το τηρήσουν στις χρονικές του προθεσμίες ? :Thinking: 

εκτός αν το ότι ξέχασε κάποιος την αίτηση ...τυπικά δεν υπάγεται στο RUO ... τί τραβάει ο καταναλωτής ...

----------


## erateinos

> σε μένα πια δεν αρκούν τα λόγια και οι συγγνώμες κανενός ...


έχεις ακούσεις πολλές συγνώμες από παρόχους?  :Thinking: 




> καλύτερα πράξεις ...ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι υπάρχει και αυτό το RUO στην μέση ..θα το τηρήσουν στις χρονικές του προθεσμίες ?


ναι, ναι!! το βλέπω καθημερινά και στα υπόλοιπα νήματα  :Razz: 
μόνο εδώ αποτελούν παραφωνία  :Crazy: 




> εκτός αν το ότι ξέχασε κάποιος την αίτηση ...τυπικά δεν υπάγεται στο RUO ... τί τραβάει ο καταναλωτής ...


σήμερα ανακαλύψαμε ότι η γη γυρίζει  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## skotadi

Γιατι δεν ανοιγουμε ενα νεο post μετους χρονους ενεργοπ.?

----------


## zeos

Update
Από 4/12 συνεχίζουμε να περιμένουμε. Παρηγορήθηκα από το φίλο που περιμένει από τις 29/11. Αν περάσουν τρεις μέρες ακόμα, με βλέπω να υπαναχωρώ και να κοπανάω νέα αίτηση μετά τις γιορτές για να πιάσω και την προσφορά ώστε να πατσίσω και τα 36 το μήνα που πληρώνω τώρα στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ περιμένοντας τη νετονιά....
Μήπως είμαι παρανοϊκός;

----------


## Sovjohn

Χμμμ όχι, απλά αν θες νέα αίτηση με προσφορά στη netone, είναι μέχρι 12/12 όχι 12/1 :P

Από κει και πέρα ότι θέλεις κάνεις =)

----------


## fabiawrc

τελικα δεν με ενεργοποιησανε την παρασκευη.οποτε παμε απο δευτερα και βλεπουμε.

----------


## stergios_ath

> Update
> Από 4/12 συνεχίζουμε να περιμένουμε. *Παρηγορήθηκα από το φίλο που περιμένει από τις 29/11*. Αν περάσουν τρεις μέρες ακόμα, με βλέπω να υπαναχωρώ και να κοπανάω νέα αίτηση μετά τις γιορτές για να πιάσω και την προσφορά ώστε να πατσίσω και τα 36 το μήνα που πληρώνω τώρα στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ περιμένοντας τη νετονιά....
> Μήπως είμαι παρανοϊκός;


That's me! :Razz:  :Razz: 

..Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν φταίει ολοκληρωτικά η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ. Ας όψετε η HOL!!

----------


## CMS

> έχεις ακούσεις πολλές συγνώμες από παρόχους? 
> 
> 
> ναι, ναι!! το βλέπω καθημερινά και στα υπόλοιπα νήματα 
> μόνο εδώ αποτελούν παραφωνία 
> 
> 
> σήμερα ανακαλύψαμε ότι η γη γυρίζει


δύο συγγνώμες είχα από την ΟΝ ... και μάλιστα στην αρχή που δεν υπήρχε και RUO ..πιο αυθόρμητες λοιπόν  :Wink: ...αλλά τί να τις κάνω ρε Μάρκο ? αφού το κακό γίνεται ...η παράλειψη υπάρχει ... 

αλλά απάντηση δεν πήρα ...τί θα γίνει με την εφαρμογή του RUO ? :Thinking: 

από όλους τους εναλλακτικούς ... ΝΕΤΟΝΕ (για να μην παρεξηγείσαι  :Razz: ) αλλά και όλους τους υπόλοιπους ...

εγώ λέω να αρχίσουν να πέφτουν πρόστιμα σε όλους τους εναλλακτικούς για κάθε παράβαση του RUO ...να δεις στο τέλος που θα τρέχουν για κάθε ένα καταναλωτή ...

μπορείς μάλιστα να ξεκινήσεις και εσύ με μία καταγγελία για την δική σου περίπτωση ... :Wink: 

εκτός αν αλλού κάνουμε καταγγελίες και αλλού μένουμε με τις συγγνώμες ... :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

μήπως χρωστάμε σε κανέναν από τους εναλλακτικούς χρήματα ή χάρη για να υπομένουμε τις παρατυπίες τους ?

----------


## stergios_ath

> ναι...αλλά απάντηση δεν πήρα ...τί θα γίνει με την εφαρμογή του RUO ?
> 
> από όλους τους εναλλακτικούς ... ΝΕΤΟΝΕ (για να μην παρεξηγείσαι ) αλλά και όλους τους υπόλοιπους ...
> 
> εγώ λέω να αρχίσουν να πέφτουν πρόστιμα σε όλους τους εναλλακτικούς για κάθε παράβαση του RUO ...να δεις στο τέλος που θα τρέχουν για κάθε ένα καταναλωτή ...
> 
> μπορείς μάλιστα να ξεκινήσεις και εσύ με μία καταγγελία για την δική σου περίπτωση ...
> 
> εκτός αν αλλού κάνουμε καταγγελίες και αλλού μένουμε με τις συγγνώμες ...
> ...


Πρίν σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα έπεσαν πρόστιμα απο την ΕΕΤΤ. Η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ δεν έλαβε ούτε 1€!!

----------


## CMS

> Πρίν σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα έπεσαν πρόστιμα απο την ΕΕΤΤ. Η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ δεν έλαβε ούτε 1€!!


υπάρχουν παρατυπίες φίλε μου από όλους τους παρόχους ...τώρα αν οι χρήστες δεν κάνουν καταγγελίες ... δική τους η επιλογή ...

άσε που και η ΟΝ μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό δεν είχε πάρει πρόστιμο ...αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν είχε κάνει παρατυπίες στο παρελθόν ...η άποψή μου μάλιστα είναι όπως την είπα ...προστιμάκια σε όλους να τρέξουν ...οι μικροί μάλιστα θα τρέξουν περισσότερο ...γιατί εκεί και το μικρό πρόστιμο τσούζει περισσότερο ...
σου υπενθυμίζω ότι στην περίπτωση του φίλου μου παραπάνω είχαν ξεχάσει να στείλουν την αίτησή του στον ΟΤΕ ...τί σημασία έχει ο λόγος που το ξέχασαν ή το αμέλησαν ?

επιτέλους θα πρέπει όλοι να απαντάνε υπεύθυνα και να ενεργούν έγκαιρα ... τουλάχιστον να ξέρουμε πού πάμε βρε αδελφέ ...τί θα επιλέξουμε ...να και άλλος ένας φίλος που προβληματίζεται ...γκρεμός ή ρέμα ? Σκύλλα ή Χάρυβδη ? εδώ

μόνο έτσι θα ξέρουμε καλύτερα π.χ. ότι ..έκανα αίτηση σήμερα ...αν είναι σωστή ... την τάδε του μηνός θα πρέπει όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι , εναλλακτικός-ΟΤΕ και λοιπές δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις ...να έχουν φροντίσει την υποχρέωσή τους κατά RUO ...το κατά RUO ευαγγέλιο ... :Smile:

----------


## baltazar1999

Εγώ πάντως με αίτηση αρχές Νοεμβρίου μου για ανενεργό βρόγχο μου είπαν εκτιμώμενη
ημερομηνία στις 5 Δεκεμβρίου. Μετράμε +μέρες τώρα. Αλλά ευτυχώς έχω conn-x ακόμα οπότε δεν καίγομαι. Θα τους πάρω από Δευτέρα να δω τί θα μου πουν.

----------


## erateinos

> δύο συγγνώμες είχα από την ΟΝ ... και μάλιστα στην αρχή που δεν υπήρχε και RUO ..πιο αυθόρμητες λοιπόν ...αλλά τί να τις κάνω ρε Μάρκο ? αφού το κακό γίνεται ...η παράλειψη υπάρχει ...


από παράληψη δεν τις διάβασα ή δεν τις έγραψες  :Thinking:  



> μπορείς μάλιστα να ξεκινήσεις και εσύ με μία καταγγελία για την δική σου περίπτωση ...


γνωρίζεις ότι μου αρέσουν τα άτομα με χιούμορ  :Smile:  



> εκτός αν αλλού κάνουμε καταγγελίες και αλλού μένουμε με τις συγγνώμες ...


ίσως τις τελευταίες μέρες να ωρίμασα και να ακολουθώ τα χνάρια σου  :Whistle: 



> μήπως χρωστάμε σε κανέναν από τους εναλλακτικούς χρήματα ή χάρη για να υπομένουμε τις παρατυπίες τους ?


 :ROFL:  σίγουρα δεν γράφει άλλος με το nick σου, ε ?  :Razz:

----------


## mortal_kombat

Eγω παντως εκανα αιτηση στις 8/11 και προχτες που πηρα τηλ.μου ειπαν πως περιμενουν τα στοιχεια μου απο τον παλιο μου παροχο..(on telecoms)ρωτησα βεβαια ποτε προβλεπεται να γινει αυτο αλλα δεν ηξεραν να μου πουν,η μαλλον μου ειπαν πως ειναι καθαρα θεμα του παλιου μου παροχου,βεβαια οπωσδηποτε θα κανω κινηση μεσα στην ερχομενη εβδομαδα να παρω τηλ.την on να ακουσουν κανα "χρονια πολλα" lol και θα δουμε,παντως εγω εκλεισα ενα μηνα αιτηθεις στην netone και ακομα περιμενω....

----------


## dimpard

> Eγω παντως εκανα αιτηση στις 8/11 και προχτες που πηρα τηλ.μου ειπαν πως περιμενουν τα στοιχεια μου απο τον παλιο μου παροχο..(on telecoms)ρωτησα βεβαια ποτε προβλεπεται να γινει αυτο αλλα δεν ηξεραν να μου πουν,η μαλλον μου ειπαν πως ειναι καθαρα θεμα του παλιου μου παροχου,βεβαια οπωσδηποτε θα κανω κινηση μεσα στην ερχομενη εβδομαδα να παρω τηλ.την on να ακουσουν κανα "χρονια πολλα" lol και θα δουμε,παντως εγω εκλεισα ενα μηνα αιτηθεις στην netone και ακομα περιμενω....


Δηλαδή, περιμένουν στην NetOne 1 μήνα να "στείλει η ON τα στοιχεία σου"?
Δεν έπρεπε να είναι πιο σύντομη αυτή η διαδικασία?  :Thinking: 

Έχω την εντύπωση πως μέσα σε 5 εργάσιμες ημέρες η NetOne πρέπει να προωθήσει το αίτημα στον ΟΤΕ και ότι μετά η ON πρέπει να απαντήσει μέσα σε 2 εργάσιμες ημέρες.
Αν κάνω λάθος, ας με διορθώσει όποιος τα κατέχει αυτά, καλά.

Μήπως να ξαναπάρεις ένα τηλέφωνο στην NetOne ?

----------


## CMS

> από παράληψη δεν τις διάβασα ή δεν τις έγραψες



το είχα γράψει ...όπως και τις καταγγελίες που είχα κάνει τότε ... :Wink: 

 μάλλον δεν θα κάνεις καταγγελία δηλαδή ...καλά που τους θύμησες τουλάχιστον ότι είχες κάνει αίτηση  εγγραφής  :Wink: 

είναι θέμα ωριμότητας οι αυθόρμητοι δικηγόροι στην περίπτωση της ΟΝ ? έλα τώρα ... και ήταν πράγματι ωριμότητα να μην μου επιβάλει την πρακτική αυτή ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ... δεν μπορώ τους αυθόρμητους δικηγόρους, εσύ πάλι τους χρειάζεσαι στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ? προφανώς όχι ...

γράφω πάντα με το ίδιο nickname ... τί θα γίνει με την εφαρμογή του RUO ? :Whistle: 

ΥΓ . πρόσεξε λίγο και το παραπάνω μήνυμα ... συμφωνείς ή όχι ? εγώ μόνο αυτό είπα ...το αυτονόητο ...

δεν πρέπει δηλαδή όλοι οι εναλλακτικοί να συμμορφώνονται με το RUO ...? γιατί στην περίπτωσή σου προφανώς η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ δεν το έκανε ... αν νομίζεις σκεφτόμουνα ποτέ για να αλλάξω σε NETONE ...δεν θα με πείραζε να ταλαιπωρηθώ στην ενεργοποίησή μου ?

----------


## mortal_kombat

Φιλε dimpard οπως θα ειδες ειχα παρει στην netone τηλεφωνο την παρασκευη...η απαντηση ηταν αυτη που εγραψα,τωρα βεβαια απο βδομαδα θα παρω τα φυντανια της on να δω τι γινεται...ελπιζω φυσικα να μην μου πουν κανενα κουλο η να μου ζητησουν τιποτα παγια...η οτιδηποτε αλλο!!μακαρι να ηταν τα χρονικα διαστηματα τοσο συντομα οσο λες..αλλα δυστυχως δεν ειναι!ηδη ενα μηνα και περιμενω..μακαρι να τελειωνει γρηγορα αυτο το θεμα αν και εδω που τα λεμε δεν νομιζω η on να τα δωσει τα στοιχεια μου ευκολα οσο υσχιει το συμβολαιο μου...

----------


## erateinos

> ΥΓ . πρόσεξε λίγο και το παραπάνω μήνυμα ... συμφωνείς ή όχι ? εγώ μόνο αυτό είπα ...το αυτονόητο ...


δεν θα συνεχίσω την αντιπαράθεση, γιατί είμαστε και οι δυο εκτός θέματος 



Off Topic


		αυτά όμως γιατί δεν τα γράφεις στο νήμα με τον πάροχο που έχουμε ?  :Thinking: 
που σέβεται τον συνδρομητή-πελάτη, 
τηρεί κατά γράμμα το RUO, 
έχει (διαφημιζόμενες) ''σωστές'' υπηρεσίες στο 3play    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## polimnia_v

Μόλις πριν λίγο έκανα τηλεφωνική αίτηση στη NETONE για νέα τηλεφωνική γραμμή.
Τώρα περιμένω το mail με την αιτηση για να υπογράψω και να τη στείλω με φάξ.
Έχω βέβαια εδώ και 3 μήνες κάνει αίτηση στην ΟΝ που την περιμένω εδω και 2 μηνες απο στιγμή σε στιγμή να ενεργοποιηθεί....
Αποφάσισα όμως να κάνω κι αλλού αίτηση κι όποια έρθει πρώτη...
Ελπίζω η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ να μη με καθυστερήσει κι αυτή όσο η ΟΝ.

----------


## CMS

> δεν θα συνεχίσω την αντιπαράθεση


 :whiteflag:

----------


## stergios_ath

> Μόλις πριν λίγο έκανα τηλεφωνική αίτηση στη NETONE για νέα τηλεφωνική γραμμή.
> Τώρα περιμένω το mail με την αιτηση για να υπογράψω και να τη στείλω με φάξ.
> Έχω βέβαια εδώ και 3 μήνες κάνει αίτηση στην ΟΝ που την περιμένω εδω και 2 μηνες απο στιγμή σε στιγμή να ενεργοποιηθεί....
> Αποφάσισα όμως να κάνω κι αλλού αίτηση κι όποια έρθει πρώτη...
> Ελπίζω η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ να μη με καθυστερήσει κι αυτή όσο η ΟΝ.


Τους ενημέρωσες πως έχεις ήδη υποβάλλει αίτηση στην ΟΝ; Σε ρωτάω γιατί ο ΟΤΕ βλέπει μόνο μία αίτηση. Οπότε εάν υπάρχει ήδη αίτηση που εκκρεμεί απο την ΟΝ, το πιο πιθανό είναι να φάει απόρριψη η αίτηση της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ.

----------


## ariadgr

> Τους ενημέρωσες πως έχεις ήδη υποβάλλει αίτηση στην ΟΝ; Σε ρωτάω γιατί ο ΟΤΕ βλέπει μόνο μία αίτηση. Οπότε εάν υπάρχει ήδη αίτηση που εκκρεμεί απο την ΟΝ, *το πιο πιθανό είναι να φάει απόρριψη η αίτηση της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ*.





> Μόλις πριν λίγο έκανα τηλεφωνική αίτηση στη NETONE *για νέα τηλεφωνική γραμμή*.


 :Wink:  ......

----------


## pan.nl

Σήμερα υπέγραψα και έστειλα την αίτηση λοιπόν. Όμως παρατήρησα πως ο υπάλληλος στον οποίο έκανα την αίτηση τηλεφωνικά είχε κάνει ορθογραφικό λάθος στο όνομα της οδού και επίσης είχε γράψει λανθασμένο ΤΚ. Τα διόρθωσα χειρόγραφα και τα έστειλα. Από τη NetOne μου είπαν πως δεν πειράζει που θα φαίνονται αλλαγμένα τα στοιχεία χειρόγραφα. Επίσης, κάτι που με ανησυχεί είναι πως στον ΟΤΕ είχα κάνει αίτηση για τηλ. σύνδεση με την παλιά μου αστυνομική ταυτότητα. Πρόσφαρα άλλαξα ταυτότητα (άρα και αριθμό ταυτότητας) και φοβάμαι μην απορρίψει ο ΟΤΕ την αίτηση. Τους έστειλα με Φαξ μια ειδοποίηση σχετικά με την αλλαγή ταυτότητας για να ενημερώσουν τον ΟΤΕ, όπως μου είπαν στο τηλέφωνο, και ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## skotadi

> Σήμερα υπέγραψα και έστειλα την αίτηση λοιπόν. Όμως παρατήρησα πως ο υπάλληλος στον οποίο έκανα την αίτηση τηλεφωνικά είχε κάνει ορθογραφικό λάθος στο όνομα της οδού και επίσης είχε γράψει λανθασμένο ΤΚ. Τα διόρθωσα χειρόγραφα και τα έστειλα. Από τη NetOne μου είπαν πως δεν πειράζει που θα φαίνονται αλλαγμένα τα στοιχεία χειρόγραφα. Επίσης, κάτι που με ανησυχεί είναι πως στον ΟΤΕ είχα κάνει αίτηση για τηλ. σύνδεση με την παλιά μου αστυνομική ταυτότητα. Πρόσφαρα άλλαξα ταυτότητα (άρα και αριθμό ταυτότητας) και φοβάμαι μην απορρίψει ο ΟΤΕ την αίτηση. Τους έστειλα με Φαξ μια ειδοποίηση σχετικά με την αλλαγή ταυτότητας για να ενημερώσουν τον ΟΤΕ, όπως μου είπαν στο τηλέφωνο, και ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά.


Οπλισου με υπομονη και κουραγιο κ να ευχεσαι να φιλοτιμηθουν να σε ενεργοποιησουν καποτε

----------


## pan.nl

> Οπλισου με υπομονη και κουραγιο κ να ευχεσαι να φιλοτιμηθουν να σε ενεργοποιησουν καποτε


Ε, για Shared LLU έκανα αίτηση. Λογικά δε θα πάρει πολύ καιρό, αφού δε χρειάζεται ο ΟΤΕ να κατασκευάσει νέο βρόχο.

----------


## skotadi

μακαρι φιλε μου :Smile:

----------


## stergios_ath

> Ε, για Shared LLU έκανα αίτηση. Λογικά δε θα πάρει πολύ καιρό, αφού δε χρειάζεται ο ΟΤΕ να κατασκευάσει νέο βρόχο.


Απο 29/11 πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης σε shared και ακόμα τίποτα! :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: stergios_ath added 1 Minutes and 7 Seconds later........




> ......


Ένα μυαλό πρωί, μεσημέρι και βράδυ τι να πρωτοθυμηθεί!!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Art2007

Παίδες το έκανα το βήμα....  :Clap:  Το μεσημέρι έστειλα αίτηση για FULL LLU και φορητότητα....!

Ελπϊζω -και πιστεύω- οτι όλα θα πάνε καλα.

Πάντα κρατάω βέβαια μια μικρη δοση αγωνίας....

Εύχομαι στα υπόλοιπα μέλη του κλαμπ, 

ΚΑΛΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ!!!   :Smile:

----------


## vagskarm

Με το καλό να ενεργοποιηθείς, welcome

----------


## fabiawrc

o ote εχει παραλαβει την αιτηση μου απο τις 22 νοεμβριου.πιθανη μερα ενεργοποιησης 7 δεκεμβριου.

η netone δεν με εχει συνδεσει ακομα,αλλα ο κολητος μου δουλευει μεσα στον οτε και μου εχει πει οτι η γραμμη ειναι ετοιμη απο πλευρας οτε,οποτε ολη η καθυστερηση οφειλεται στον τεχνικο της netone που δεν εχει παει να γυρισει την γραμμη.

----------


## skotadi

Οταν μου λενε οτι δεν μπορουν να μιλησουν με τον οτε καταλαβαινεις.Ποιος να μιλησει εγω?!!!!Κ στη τελικη θελω μια σοβαρη κ υπευθυνη απαντηση την οποια δε μπορουν να δωσουν γιατι ειναι κ αυτοι αχρηστοι :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Evil: 

Κστη τελικη να ρωτησω,αν οταν με το καλο ερθει ο λογαριασμος τι θα κανουν αν τους καθυστερησω να τους τον πληρωσω?! ! !Γελουν απο μας να ειμαστε ενταξει απεναντι τους, αυτοι ειναι?! Ο Χ Ι

----------


## pstr

> o ote εχει παραλαβει την αιτηση μου απο τις 22 νοεμβριου.πιθανη μερα ενεργοποιησης 7 δεκεμβριου.
> 
> η netone δεν με εχει συνδεσει ακομα,αλλα ο κολητος μου δουλευει μεσα στον οτε και μου εχει πει οτι η γραμμη ειναι ετοιμη απο πλευρας οτε,οποτε ολη η καθυστερηση οφειλεται στον τεχνικο της netone που δεν εχει παει να γυρισει την γραμμη.


Αν ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει ενημερώσει την NetONE μέσω των συστημάτων του, η NetONE δεν μπορεί να το ξέρει αυτό. Πάρτους τηλέφωνο και πες τους αυτά που ξέρεις.

----------


## stergios_ath

> Αν ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει ενημερώσει την NetONE μέσω των συστημάτων του, η NetONE δεν μπορεί να το ξέρει αυτό. Πάρτους τηλέφωνο και πες τους αυτά που ξέρεις.


Στην ίδια περίπτωση είμαι και εγώ. Πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 29/11, έμαθα από τον αδερφό μου που δουλεύει στον ΟΤΕ και είδε στο CRM ότι η γραμμή έχει κατασκευαστεί από 16/11!!!!! Αλλά ακόμα τίποτα.....

Όταν τους ανέφερα τα παραπάνω, απλά μου είπαν πως δεν έχει ενημερωθεί το σύστημα την μία φορά, εκ μέρους του ΟΤΕ και τις υπόλοιπες πως κάτι τέτοιο δεν υφίσταται και πολύ απλά πρέπει να περιμένω.... :Whistle:

----------


## ariadgr

> Στην ίδια περίπτωση είμαι και εγώ. Πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 29/11, έμαθα από τον αδερφό μου που δουλεύει στον ΟΤΕ και είδε στο CRM ότι η γραμμή έχει κατασκευαστεί από 16/11!!!!! Αλλά ακόμα τίποτα.....
> 
> Όταν τους ανέφερα τα παραπάνω, απλά μου είπαν πως δεν έχει ενημερωθεί το σύστημα την μία φορά, εκ μέρους του ΟΤΕ και τις υπόλοιπες πως κάτι τέτοιο δεν υφίσταται και πολύ απλά πρέπει να περιμένω....


Έχεις παραλάβει το modem της NetOne, το έχεις συνδέσει, και δεν συγχρονίζει;
Αν όχι, ζήτα να σου αποσταλλεί άμεσα και δοκίμασέ το.

----------


## stergios_ath

> Έχεις παραλάβει το modem της NetOne, το έχεις συνδέσει, και δεν συγχρονίζει;
> Αν όχι, ζήτα να σου αποσταλλεί άμεσα και δοκίμασέ το.


Μία εβδομάδα πριν γίνει η πιθανή ενεργοποίηση (δηλαδή 29/11) έλαβα το router. Ουδέποτε έχει ανάψει άλλο λαμπάκι εκτός από το Power & WiFi.

----------


## fabiawrc

μα πρεπει να κοπει το τηλ.αν εχει τηλ κανονικα δεν εχει νοημα να δοκιμασεις.

----------


## stergios_ath

> μα πρεπει να κοπει το τηλ.αν εχει τηλ κανονικα δεν εχει νοημα να δοκιμασεις.


Έχω αιτηθεί για shared LLU.

----------


## fabiawrc

οκ τοτε! :Smile:

----------


## baltazar1999

> Μία εβδομάδα πριν γίνει η πιθανή ενεργοποίηση (δηλαδή 29/11) έλαβα το router. Ουδέποτε έχει ανάψει άλλο λαμπάκι εκτός από το Power & WiFi.


Εγώ παρέλαβα το router μία βδομάδα σχεδόν μετά την αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόγχο.

έκτοτε έχουν περάσει 18 εργάσημες Κ.Σ. και άκρα του τάφου σιωπή.

Η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ σφυρίζει αδιάφορα  :Whistle:  λέγοντας "Όταν είναι ΘΑ ΘΑ ΘΑ σας ειδοποιήσουμε"
Τους είπα μπας και φταίει ο ΟΤΕ και κάνοιυμε καταγγελία μπας και πιέσουμε λίγο τα πράματα και μου λένε "Α.Είναι νωρίς ακόμα για καταγγελία".
Μάλλον πρέπει να περιμένω 100 εργάσημες και μετά να αξιωθούν να κουνήσουν τον πωπό τους.

Αυτά.

----------


## Link

Κατι λιγο off-topic.Ξερει κανεις, η αιτηση που μας στελνουν ειτε με e-mail, ειτε με φαξ, ειτε με courrier αν μου την στειλουν με courrier χρεωνομαι τιποτα?Ή τα εξοδα ειναι δικα τους?Ευχαριστω.

----------


## argal

Αιτηση μεταφορας απο ΟΤΕ στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ στις 16/11/2007.
Παραλαβη εξοπλισμου στις 29/11/07.
Πιθανη ενεργοποιηση στις 6/12/07, αλλα μεχρι σημερα τιποτα.
Απαντηση: ο ΟΤΕ καθυστερει.
Περιοχη Π. Φαληρο
 :Thumb down:

----------


## baltazar1999

> Αιτηση μεταφορας απο ΟΤΕ στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ στις 16/11/2007.
> Παραλαβη εξοπλισμου στις 29/11/07.
> Πιθανη ενεργοποιηση στις 6/12/07, αλλα μεχρι σημερα τιποτα.
> Απαντηση: ο ΟΤΕ καθυστερει.
> Περιοχη Π. Φαληρο


Έλεος με την καραμέλα του ΟΤΕ

----------


## skotadi

ΕΛΕΟΣ.Δε μπορει απο διαφορετικες περιοχες να υπαρχουν ατομα με καθυστερησεις κα να λενε οτι φταιει ο οτε.Μηπως φταιει καποιος αλλος? :Thinking:

----------


## stergios_ath

> Κατι λιγο off-topic.Ξερει κανεις, η αιτηση που μας στελνουν ειτε με e-mail, ειτε με φαξ, ειτε με courrier αν μου την στειλουν με courrier χρεωνομαι τιποτα?Ή τα εξοδα ειναι δικα τους?Ευχαριστω.


Η χρέωση είναι της εταιρείας.

........Auto merged post: stergios_ath added 8 Minutes and 29 Seconds later........

Ο ΟΤΕ αναβάθμισε τον "προμηθέα", πράγμα που σημαίνει πρακτικά πως υπάρχουν καθυστερήσεις σε ενεργοποιήσεις και στον ΟΤΕ.

Τώρα αν αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα και την ενημέρωση του Wcrm δεν το γνωρίζω.

----------


## Link

OK ευχαριστω.

----------


## Valder

Ήρθε το Thomson!

Αίτηση 28/11
Αποστολή στον ΟΤΕ 5/12
Παραλαβή μόντεμ 12/12
Ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης, μου είπαν την Παρασκευή που πήρα πως δεν γνώριζαν. Από αυτή τη βδομάδα θα ήξεραν.

Να υποθέσω δηλαδή (δε τους έχω πάρει τηλ) ότι εγκρίθηκε από τον ΟΤΕ η αίτηση και πάμε για πανηγυρισμούς σύντομα;

Και μια άλλη ερώτηση. Το Thomson συνδέεται μέσω USB λέει με το πισί. Έχει όμως από πίσω και 4 έθερνετ θύρες. Μπορώ να παραλείψω τη USB και να συνδέσω εκεί επάνω κατευθείαν τα 2 pc μου; (όταν ενεργοποιηθώ)

Ευχαριστώ! :Wink:

----------


## stergios_ath

> Ήρθε το Thomson!
> 
> Αίτηση 28/11
> Αποστολή στον ΟΤΕ 5/12
> Παραλαβή μόντεμ 12/12
> Ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης, μου είπαν την Παρασκευή που πήρα πως δεν γνώριζαν. Από αυτή τη βδομάδα θα ήξεραν.
> 
> Να υποθέσω δηλαδή (δε τους έχω πάρει τηλ) ότι εγκρίθηκε από τον ΟΤΕ η αίτηση και πάμε για πανηγυρισμούς σύντομα;
> 
> ...


Για να σου αποστέλλεται ο εξοπλισμός έχει γίνει, όπως πολύ σωστά λες, δεκτή η αίτηση απο τον ΟΤΕ. Σχετικά με την συνδεσμολογία, μπορείς κανονικά να συνδέσεις κατευθείαν τους υπολογιστές με ethernet.

----------


## Valder

> Για να σου αποστέλλεται ο εξοπλισμός έχει γίνει, όπως πολύ σωστά λες, δεκτή η αίτηση απο τον ΟΤΕ. Σχετικά με την συνδεσμολογία, μπορείς κανονικά να συνδέσεις κατευθείαν τους υπολογιστές με ethernet.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη διευκρίνηση φίλε! Να 'σαι καλά! :Wink:

----------


## A_gamer

> Ο ΟΤΕ αναβάθμισε τον "προμηθέα", πράγμα που σημαίνει πρακτικά πως υπάρχουν καθυστερήσεις σε ενεργοποιήσεις και στον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Τώρα αν αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα και την ενημέρωση του Wcrm δεν το γνωρίζω.


Το W-CRM θα αναβαθμιστεί, αλλά όχι ακόμα.  :Wink: 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=155501

----------


## zeos

Το λινκ που έβαλες γράφει για αναβάθμιση στις 16/12. Οπότε μάλλον μέχρι τότε δεν προβλέπεται να ενεργοποιηθούμε (λέω εγώ με το μικρό μου το μυαλό). Και αν συνδεθούμε τότε και προκύψει κάνα "τρελό" πρόβλημα -από αυτά τα ωραία του ΟΤΕ και των παρόχων- όπως να χαθούν τίποτα αιτήσεις ας πούμε ή τίποτα πληροφορίες των αιτηθέντων ή τίποτα στοιχεία για φορητότητες κ.λπ. καταλαβαίνετε τι γέλιο (χαρμολύπη δηλαδή) θα πέσει. Με το 2008 το ίντερνετ...
Στο τσακ είμαι να κάνω εξάμηνο συμβόλαιο με την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, γιατί τώρα στο αορίστου πληρώνω 36 ευρώ το μήνα περιμένοντας τον κάθε εναλλακτικό να με συνδέσει και έχω χάσει ήδη τέσσερις μήνες από τον Σεπτέμβριο περιμένοντας ΟΝ και τώρα ΝΕΤΟΝΕ.
Τελικά beta testers είμαστε όλοι στην Ελλάδα μου φαίνεται... Με τα δικά μας λεφτά...

----------


## pstr

> ...
> Και μια άλλη ερώτηση. Το Thomson συνδέεται μέσω USB λέει με το πισί. Έχει όμως από πίσω και 4 έθερνετ θύρες. Μπορώ να παραλείψω τη USB και να συνδέσω εκεί επάνω κατευθείαν τα 2 pc μου; (όταν ενεργοποιηθώ)
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!


Οπωσδήποτε το συνδέεις με ethernet, ξέχνα USB.

----------


## Valder

> Οπωσδήποτε το συνδέεις με ethernet, ξέχνα USB.


Standard, γι' αυτό ρώτησα, μην έγινε κανά κουλό και πρέπει ντε και καλά να βάλω τη usb. Θενξ κι εσένα! :One thumb up:

----------


## deltaphreakuenc

Μετα απο πολλη σκεψη πηρα την αποφαση και το μεσημέρι έστειλα αίτηση για FULL LLU και φορητότητα.Πολυ καλο και χωρις μεγαλο χρονο αναμονης to c.s.Αντε,για να δουμε...Μηπως ο Αγιος Βασιλης μου φερει κανενα καλο δωρο.

----------


## skotadi

> Μετα απο πολλη σκεψη πηρα την αποφαση και το μεσημέρι έστειλα αίτηση για FULL LLU και φορητότητα.Πολυ καλο και χωρις μεγαλο χρονο αναμονης to c.s.Αντε,για να δουμε...Μηπως ο Αγιος Βασιλης μου φερει κανενα καλο δωρο.


Μακαρι να σε ενεργοποιησουν γρηγορα.Εκει ειναι το θεμα.Μη περιμενεις κανα μηνα οπως εγω

----------


## fabiawrc

μολις μιλησα με εναν ευγενεστατο κυριο της netone και με διαβεβαιωσε,οτι το να γυρισει την γραμμη απο οτε σε netone, ειναι θεμα καθαρα του οτε  και οχι μαζι με καποιο τεχνικο απο την netone,οπως μου ειπε ο κολητος μου που δουλευει στον οτε.

ετσι αν ολα αυτα ειναι σωστα,ο οτε εχει καθυστερησει την κατασκευη και ολοκληρωση του βρογχου και αφου εχουν περασει 12 εργασιμες,ο οτε πληρωνει προστιμο στην netone.

μου ειπε οτι θα ειδοποιησει τους τεχνικους να μιλησουν με οτε,ωστε να δουν γιατι καθυστερει η παραδοση και να φτιαχτει γρηγορα.

παμε netone γερα!!! :One thumb up:

----------


## skotadi

Μηπως τη συμφερει τη νετονια να ειναι ετσι το πραγμα ωστε να της πληρωσει ο οτε το προστιμο?

----------


## tugito

Δυστυχώς τα πρόστιμα δεν πληρώνονται ποτέ, οπότε ούτε αυτό συμφέρει την νετονε..
Οσο για το wcrm που λένε κάποιοι ,αυτο ειναι το συστημα του οτε που αναφερει για τις συνδέσεις και ενημερώνονται οι εναλακτικοι παροχοι που βρισκονται οι αιτήσεις των πελατών τους απο μεριάς οτε. Δεν νομίζω οτι η αναβάθμιση αφορά κατι αλλο περα του software αυτου.. δεν νομίζω ότι εχει να κάνει με ενεργοποιήσεις και τίποτα αλλο, απλά προφανώς θα διορθώσουν κάποια λάθη του wcrm. Μακάρι να εχει να κάνει και με τις ενεργοποιήσεις.. ΜΑΚΑΡι!

----------


## harris

> Μηπως τη συμφερει τη νετονια να ειναι ετσι το πραγμα ωστε να της πληρωσει ο οτε το προστιμο?


Οι ρήτρες που προβλέπονται από το RUO είναι γελοίες. Δεν υπάρχει θέμα τέτοιου συμφέροντος σε καμμία περίπτωση.

----------


## No-Name

Oι ρήτρες ακόμα δεν έχουν γίνει πράξη οπότε μην αγχώνεστε από 2008 βλεπουμε...

----------


## kok

> Αίτηση  με Τηλεομοιοτυπία την 17 Νοεμβρίου (Σάββατο). Χθες μετά από δική μου επικοινωνία ενημερώθηκα ότι ο πιθανός χρόνος ενεργοποίησης είναι η 12η Δεκεμβρίου.


Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα  :Worthy:  ακολουθούν οι πληροφορίες της σύνδεσης:

Uptime:	0 days, 8:53:40

Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	858 / 14.044

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	55,20 / 146,59

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 0,0

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	18,0 / 36,0

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 5,5

Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / GSPN

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0

Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	12.194 / 0

FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0

CRC Errors (Up/Down):	1 / 671.003

HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 519.634

----------


## alexshmmy

Εγω που εκανα 19/11 αιτηση 2 μερες αργοτερα απο εσενα να περιμενω απο Δευτερα? :Thinking:

----------


## skotadi

Φιλε alexshmmy κ εγω ιδια μερα εκανα.Μαλλον απο βδομαδα

----------


## Hetfield

Παιδια κι εγω 19/11 εκανα! Για να δουμε!  :Smile:

----------


## skotadi

> Παιδια κι εγω 19/11 εκανα! Για να δουμε!


σου εδωσαν πιθανη ημ/νια ενεργ.?

----------


## Hetfield

> σου εδωσαν πιθανη ημ/νια ενεργ.?


Ναι, 11/12! Δεν εχουν καμια ενημερωση απο τον ΟΤΕ. Αν μεσα σε μια βδομαδα δεν ενεργοποιηθω, θα παρω screenshot απο το wrcm και θα το τριψω στη μαπα των οτετζηδων! Να δω τοτε τι θα μου πουνε :Razz:

----------


## skotadi

Πως γινεται αυτο 'θα παρω screenshot απο το wrcm΄?

........Auto merged post: skotadi added 47 Minutes and 46 Seconds later........

[QUOTE=kok;1635430]Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα  :Worthy:  ακολουθούν οι πληροφορίες της σύνδεσης:

Uptime:	0 days, 8:53:40

Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	858 / 14.044

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	55,20 / 146,59

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 0,0

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	18,0 / 36,0

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 5,5

Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / GSPN

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0

Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	12.194 / 0

FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0

CRC Errors (Up/Down):	1 / 671.003

HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 519.634[/QUOTE

*Εισαι ευχαριστημενος με ταχυτητες κ  τηλεφωνο?*

----------


## Hetfield

> Πως γινεται αυτο 'θα παρω screenshot απο το wrcm΄?


Θα το ζητησω απο τη Netone. Δε νομιζω πως εχουν λογο να μου το αρνηθουν.
Παντως εχω δει ατομα εδω μεσα στο adslgr.com που εχουν παρει screenshots απο το wcrm του ΟΤΕ.

EDIT
Οριστε ενα παραδειγμα και μαλιστα απο τη Netone!

----------


## lalanis

*4/11* αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ για νέα γραμμή.
*20/11* Πιθανή ημερομηνία
*13/12* Γραμμή δίνεται στη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ...
*13/12* Βλάβη γραμμής, βραχυκυκλώματα, δεν συγχρονίζει καν το modem...Οι τεχνικοί θα επιστρέψουν next week....
*25/12* Χριστούγεννα: Last Christmas I gave you....

----------


## skotadi

> *4/11* αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ για νέα γραμμή.
> *20/11* Πιθανή ημερομηνία
> *13/12* Γραμμή δίνεται στη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ...
> *13/12* Βλάβη γραμμής, βραχυκυκλώματα, δεν συγχρονίζει καν το modem...Οι τεχνικοί θα επιστρέψουν next week....
> *25/12* Χριστούγεννα: Last Christmas I gave you....


Σε λυπαμαι κ ευχομαι να λυθουν ολα γρηγορα κ να μην εχουμε εμεις οι υπολοιποι την ατυχια σου
Φιλικά :Wink:

----------


## zeos

Δηλαδή, αν κρίνω από σένα, φίλε lalanis, εμένα που προβλεπόταν 4/12, θα μου έρθει η γραμμή 23 μέρες αργοτερα! Δηλαδή καλή πρωτοχρονιά... ΧΑ! Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση! Θα έχω ήδη ανανεώσει ΟΤΕΝΕΤ... Χαλάλι τα λεφτά... 
Καταλαβαίνω ότι μπορεί να φταίει αποκλειστικά ο ΟΤΕ, αλλά αν εγώ είχα εταιρεία και έχανα τους πελάτες μου θα τους έτρεχα τους ΟΤΕτζήδες μέχρι εκεί που δεν παίρνει. Δεν μπορεί οι εναλλακτικοί να περιμένουν από τον ΟΤΕ να τους "χαρίσει" τους πελάτες του και να βιαστεί κιόλας!
Επρεπε να έχουν πιέσει περισσότερο για να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους... Ετσι κι αλλιώς οι πολιτικοί είναι υπέρ τους. Είναι δεδομένη η απόφαση να συρρικνωθεί ο ΟΤΕ. Και αυτοί αντί να διεκδικήσουν *απόλυτη* συμμόρφωση με το RUO, δεν κάνουν τίποτα. 
Αλλά μάλλον η ζήτηση για ιντερνετ είναι πολύ μεγάλη και δεν τους νοιάζει... Να δω σε 2-3 χρόνια που θα παρακαλάνε τον πελάτη, όχι τώρα που παρακαλάμε εμείς να μας συνδέσουν. Τότε θα γελάσει κάθε πικραμένος... Θα μας τηλεφωνούν όπως οι τράπεζες που σε ζαλίζουν να πάρεις πιστωτική. Και αν πουλάνε σήμερα κάτω του κόστους, τότε να δείτε! Να δίνουν triple play με 10 ευρώ το μήνα και να μας κυνηγάνε με το ντουφέκι... Τέλος πάντων, ήταν στιγμιαίο ξέσπασμα... Συγχωρήστε με...

----------


## skotadi

συμφωνω με ολα οσα ειπες zeos.
O Aρης πρεπει να ειναι ενα απεραντο μπου...ο.
Ποτε εκανες αιτηση?

----------


## zeos

10/11, αλλά "έγιναν όλα σωστά" στις 14/11.

----------


## skotadi

Aς ελπισουμε σημερα μπας κ φιλοτιμηθουν κ καουν τιποτα μαζικες ενεργ.
Η Netone τι σου λεει?
Εμενα ,οτι περιμενουμε τον οτε

----------


## zeos

Εγώ δεν περιμένω άλλο φίλε, έχω την αίτηση υπαναχώρησης υπογεγραμμένη και αυριο το απόγευμα που θα πάω στο γραφείο θα τη στείλω... Περίμενα την ΟΝ ενάμιση μήνα. Περιμένω και τη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ένα μήνα.
Δεν χάλασε και ο κόσμος. Βάζω 16 στο μέλλον. Καλή είναι και η 4άρα της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και θα γίνει με ένα τηλεφώνημα σε 10 λεπτά. 

Το μόνο που λυπάμαι είναι ότι έβαλα καινούργια γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ (οι μπαγάσηδες σε 3 μέρες μου την έβαλαν ενώ αν κάνεις για ανενεργό από άλλη εταιρεία θα περιμένεις τρεις μήνες) και θα πρέπει να δώσω κάνα 30άρι να την κόψω.

----------


## skotadi

Ποσο κοστιζει η τεσσερα?

----------


## zeos

38.5 για έξι μήνες connx. Να σκεφτείς πληρώνω τώρα 36 για αορίστου τη 2άρα.

----------


## Sovjohn

Τι να σας πω βρε παιδιά...Απ' ότι φαίνεται όντως η περιοχή σας έχει πρόβλημα...Δεν πιστεύω ότι η netone δεν έχει κάνει ότι πρέπει σε θέμα καθυστέρησης / ενημέρωσης ΟΤΕ, απλά ότι αφού τους γειώσει ο ΟΤΕ, there are so much things one can do μετά - ΕΕΤΤ, διαμαρτυρία, μπλαμπλαμπλα, ΤΕΛΟΣ.

Φυσικά και μπορείτε να πάτε σε 4ρα conn-x (ο ΟΤΕ αυτό βλέπει και χαίρεται, να υπαναχωρούν αιτήσεις για να πηγαίνουν...σ' αυτόν, να δίνουν ΧΧ $ για ΥΥ υπηρεσία που κατ' ουσίαν είναι κατώτερη), και δικαίωμα σας να το κάνετε δεν λέω, αλλά εγώ θα πρότεινα να ακολουθήσετε "τον ελληνικό τρόπο πρώτα" - δηλαδή, να πάτε μια μέρα στον περίφημο ΟΤΕ Άρεως και να δείτε τι γίνεται από κοντά. 

Δεν μου αρέσει που πρέπει να το προτείνω αυτό σε κάποιον, αλλά σοβαρά, είναι μια λύση! Και άλλοι εδώ ανέφεραν ότι με επίσκεψη στον ΟΤΕ ενεργοποιήθηκαν αυθημερόν...

Αν μετά από αυτό δεν ενεργοποιηθείτε...Πάρτε ένα τηλ και η τεσσάρα αυθημερόν θα μπει...Αλλά εγώ θα το δοκίμαζα πρώτα, στην θέση σας (Αν και επειδή όπως έχω ξαναπει ο ΟΤΕ Πειραιά / Φρεαττύδας ΓΑ(μπιπ)ΕΙ, δεν χρειάστηκε ποτέ να το κάνω...Έκαναν 11 εργάσιμες, ούτε καν 13!). Είναι απλά κρίμα να πληρώσετε το ίδιο ποσό με ένα "μπουκέτο" υπηρεσιών εναλλακτικού, μόνο και μόνο για μια 4096/384 ή κάτι τέτοιο.

Φιλικά πάντα,

Γιάννης

----------


## zeos

Δίκιο έχεις φίλε. Αλλά απλώς εγώ, ακολουθώντας τους νόμους που θέσπισε το κράτος για τη συγκεκριμένη αγορά των τηλεπικοινωνιών ΕΞΟΥΣΙΟΔΟΤΗΣΑ τη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ να βρίζει για μένα, διότι πώς να το κάνουμε, έχω υψηλή πίεση ας πούμε και δεν την παλεύω να βρίζω στις υπηρεσίες. Πληρώνω κάποιον να το κάνει.

Με τη συμφωνία της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και του κάθε εναλλακτικού προέκυψε η εξουσιοδότηση για να αποφεύγεται η ταλαιπωρία των πελατών έτσι; Αρα τώρα ποιος αθετεί τη συμφωνία, που δεν μπορεί να βρίσει;

Και δεν έχω καμιά διάθεση να τα σκάσω στον ΟΤΕ. Αλλά έχουμε φτάσει στο άλλο άκρο. Δυστυχώς φίλε, στην ελληνική αγορά τηλεπικοινωνιών -που ακόμα μπουσουλάει- το θέμα δεν είναι ΠΟΣΑ θα δώσεις για μια υπηρεσία, αλλά ΑΝ θα πάρεις την υπηρεσία.

Ας πούμε ότι προς το παρόν μπορώ να πληρώσω 300 ευρώ παραπάνω το χρόνο και να μη βρίζω κανένα και να μη χαλάει τίποτα, μέχρις ότου θα μπορεί να μου δώσει την υπηρεσία η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και η κάθε ΝΕΤΟΝΕ. Αν δεν μπορούσα, δεν θα είχα καν Adsl στο σπίτι. Δεν θα είχα καν δύο γραμμές για να σου γράφω τώρα και θα περίμενα μήνες χωρίς τηλέφωνο και νετ να με συνδέσει ο κάθε εναλλακτικός, όπως έπαθαν πολλοί. 
Δυστυχώς σε αυτόν τον κόσμο μόνο το χρήμα σου λύνει τα προβλήματα. Και πραγματικά λυπάμαι πολύ γι' αυτό.

........Auto merged post: zeos added 3 Minutes and 14 Seconds later........



Off Topic


		Αλήθεια, που κατοικοεδρεύει ο ΟΤΕ ΑΡΗΣ;

----------


## skotadi

3ης Σεπτεμβριου 100 (Πλ.Βικτωριας)

----------


## zeos

Ψήνεσαι για... ντου;

----------


## Sovjohn

Κοιτάξτε, εγώ τα παραπάνω με διάθεση να βρείτε μια άκρη τα έγραψα - Δηλαδή, μιας και δυστυχώς (επειδή τους εκτιμώ) δεν τυγχάνω εργαζόμενος στην netone, και εγώ ήδη ενεργοποιημένος είμαι, και δεν έχω κάποιο συγγενικό πρόσωπο π.χ. που να περιμένει ενεργοποίηση, νομίζω είμαι αρκετά "αμερόληπτος" στο θέμα.

Βλέπω όμως τον ΚΑΘΕΝΑ που τραβάει τα πάνδεινα και επιστρέφει στον ΟΤΕ πριν καν δοκιμάσει κάτι άλλο, σαν μια επιτυχία...Επιτυχία του ΟΤΕ, του θεσμικού πλαισίου, της "χαλαρής εφαρμογής" που μας χαρακτηρίζει σαν αγορά τηλεπικοινωνιών, σαν νομοθεσία, σαν χώρα.

Αντίθετα, χαίρομαι αν κάποιος αποφασίσει να αλλάξει εταιρία (ή και να πάει πίσω στον ΟΤΕ) αν το επίπεδο υπηρεσιών που του προσφέρθηκε ήταν χαμηλό, γιατί αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να ανέβει το επίπεδο ώστε να υπάρξει καλύτερος ανταγωνισμός.

Για αυτούς ακριβώς τους λόγους λοιπόν, και επειδή αν και σιχαίνομαι να το λέω ή να το ακούω (είμαι Ευρωπαιστής και μάλιστα federalist), "εδώ είναι ΕΛΛΑΔΑ", αν η έσχατη προσπάθεια να λάβει κάποιος ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ και αυτό που ΕΧΕΙ ΥΠΟΓΡΑΨΕΙ δεν πιάσει...Καλώς θα κάνει να την αφήσει τότε (αφού πρώτα στείλει ένα μπαράζ καταγγελιών για να μαζεύονται, και στο π.χ. RUO 2009 να έχει 10πλάσιες, άμεσα εφαρμόσιμες, ρήτρες...) και να κάνει ό,τι τραβάει η ψυχή του με τα δικά του, στο κάτω κάτω, χρήματα!

Just my 2 cents για το θέμα...Και σας μιλάω από εποχές που μόνο η vivodi έδινε llu, και για να το πάρεις στο μήνα πάνω έπρεπε να είχες γνωστό στον ΟΤΕ (το 2μηνο+++ ήταν επίσης "τυχερό", τότε...)

----------


## stergios_ath

Καλώς με βρήκατε στο club!!!!! :Clap:  :Clap: 

Από χθες είμαι και εγώ ένας ενεργοποιημένος πελάτης της εταιρείας. Χαλάλι η καθυστέρηση παιδιά!

Η τηλεφωνία είναι ικανοποιητικότατη και το internet με πρώτο download 1.1Mbs σε torrents, νομίζω παραπάνω από καλά για αρχή!!! :Respekt: 

Forca NETONE! :Razz: 
Viva NETONE! :Razz:

----------


## Hetfield

> Ψήνεσαι για... ντου;


Αν δεν εχω ενεργοποιηθει τη Τριτη, θα κανω ντου την ιδια μερα στον ΟΤΕ Αρης.
Δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που με καθυστερουν...

----------


## troll

Γεα σας μάγκες είμαι και εγώ ΑΙΤΩΝ στην νετ1 από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα .... προσωπικά δεν με νοιάζει το πότε θα ενεργοποιηθώ ... έχω ξεπεράσει την αδημονία του πρωτάρη ... άντε καλώς με βρήκατε

----------


## Valder

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση... To router έχει από πίσω 2 πράσινες θύρες για τηλέφωνα. Έχω δύο συσκευές. Μια siemens (ασύρματο) στο σαλόνι και μια σταθερή στο υπνοδωμάτιο. Όταν με συνδέσουν, πως θα έχω τις 2 τηλεφωνικές γραμμές που λένε; Κάθε συσκευή στη δική της θύρα;

Κι αν θέλω να συνδέσω 2 συσκευές στον ένα αριθμό και μια καινούρια στον νέο πως θα το κάνω;


ΥΓ: Καλά τα παλικάρια από τον ΟΤΕ δεν παίζονται, χτύπησε 1305 το πρωί κι όμως ο λογαριασμός είναι εξοφλημένος κανονικότατα πρίν 3 βδομάδες!!! :Thumb down:  Για μπελάδες ψάχνουν; :Evil:

----------


## ariadgr

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση... To router έχει από πίσω 2 πράσινες θύρες για τηλέφωνα. Έχω δύο συσκευές. Μια siemens (ασύρματο) στο σαλόνι και μια σταθερή στο υπνοδωμάτιο. Όταν με συνδέσουν, πως θα έχω τις 2 τηλεφωνικές γραμμές που λένε; Κάθε συσκευή στη δική της θύρα;
> 
> Κι αν θέλω να συνδέσω 2 συσκευές στον ένα αριθμό και μια καινούρια στον νέο πως θα το κάνω;


Για να χρησιμοποιήσεις και τις 2 τηλεφωνικές γραμμές, πρέπει να συνδέσεις συσκευές (ή πρίζες) και στις 2 εξόδους Phone του Speedtouch.

Δες:
 :Arrow:  *Τηλεφωνια σε ολο το σπιτι απο μια κεντρικη γραμμη*

Επίσης μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις έναν adapter που από μία RJ11 δίνει δύο RJ11 για να συνδέσεις 2 τηλέφωνα σε μία θύρα του Speedtouch (πωλείται σε καταστήματα ηλεκτρολογικών).

----------


## Insomniac

> Επίσης μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις έναν adapter που από μία RJ11 δίνει δύο RJ11 για να συνδέσεις 2 τηλέφωνα σε μία θύρα του Speedtouch (πωλείται σε καταστήματα ηλεκτρολογικών).


Υπαρχει και* με τρεις* εξοδους ανταπτορας.Εχω βαλει απο εναν σε καθε θυρα για τηλεφωνο.

........Auto merged post: Insomniac added 1 Minutes and 8 Seconds later........




> ΥΓ: Καλά τα παλικάρια από τον ΟΤΕ δεν παίζονται, χτύπησε 1305 το πρωί κι όμως ο λογαριασμός είναι εξοφλημένος κανονικότατα πρίν 3 βδομάδες!!! Για μπελάδες ψάχνουν;


 
Τι εννοεις χτυπησε 1305 ???? Ευρω ???

----------


## mortal_kombat

Εμενα παντως μετα απο ενα μηνα + με πηραν τηλ απο την netone και μου ειπαν το εξης κουλο!!!ο ΟΤΕ απερριψε την αιτηση μου λογω του οτι τα στοιχεια μου δεν ηταν επαρκη...και τοτε η υπαλληλος που με πηρε διεπιστωσε αφου της το ειπα φυσικα πως εγω ΔΕΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ!!!!!!!!και τοτε μου λεει....χμμμμμ καποιο λαθος θα εγινε,ενω εγω απο την αρχη ειχα δηλωσει και στην αιτηση πως ημουν στην ontelecoms...δεν ξερω τι θα γινει τελικα!!μου ειπε πως σημερα θα κοιταξει το θεμα μου διεξοδικα,- 1 για την netone λοιπον ακομα δεν αρχισαμε...βεβαια η on ειναι στο - 100,ας ελπισουμε πως δεν θα (ξανα)απογοητευθω...

----------


## Valder

> Για να χρησιμοποιήσεις και τις 2 τηλεφωνικές γραμμές, πρέπει να συνδέσεις συσκευές (ή πρίζες) και στις 2 εξόδους Phone του Speedtouch.
> 
> Δες:
>  *Τηλεφωνια σε ολο το σπιτι απο μια κεντρικη γραμμη*
> 
> Επίσης μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις έναν adapter που από μία RJ11 δίνει δύο RJ11 για να συνδέσεις 2 τηλέφωνα σε μία θύρα του Speedtouch (πωλείται σε καταστήματα ηλεκτρολογικών).


Αυτόν τον αντάπτορα έχω τώρα αλλά αν τον βάλω θα μου κλείσει και τις δύο θύρες, γιατί το "κωλαράκι" του δεν είναι σαν αυτού στη φωτό αλλά κουμπώνει άμεσα στη θύρα.

Θα ψάξω ένα σαν αυτό που μου έδειξες στη φωτό, θα κουμπώσει στη θύρα 1 προφανώς χωρίς να μου φάει και τη 2η αφού θα προηγείται καλώδιο στο "κωλαράκι" του και εκεί θα βάλω τις 2 συσκευές να χτυπάνε στο 210-.... Μετά θα πάρω μια φτηνή ενσύρματη και θα την κοτσάρω στην άλλη θύρα, να χω και το 211! :One thumb up: 




> Υπαρχει και* με τρεις* εξοδους ανταπτορας.Εχω βαλει απο εναν σε καθε θυρα για τηλεφωνο.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Insomniac added 1 Minutes and 8 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Τι εννοεις χτυπησε 1305 ???? Ευρω ???


Όχι φίλε μου! 1305, ο γνωστός αριθμός που σου υπενθυμίζει ότι χρωστάς (ηχογραφημένη φωνή). Το θέμα είναι ότι εγώ τον ξόφλησα στα τέλη Νοέμβρη και έληγε την περασμένη βδομάδα. Κι όμως το 1305 γκρινιάζει!!! Ρε μπας και είδαν ότι φεύγω και πάνε να μου κάνουν λαδιά; :Razz:  Τι στα κομμάτια συστήματα έχουν στον ΟΤΕ; :Evil: 

Το χειρότερο είναι ότι με ξύπνησε το παλιόπραμα! :Evil: 

ΥΓ: Έχω κρατήσει μια χαρά τον εξοφλημένο λογαριασμό. Ας με ξαναενοχλήσουν και θα φάνε καλά!

----------


## Insomniac

Δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχει νουμερο που σε πειρνει οταν...χρωστας.

Εμενα για να μην μου κλεισει ο ανταπτορας την αλλη θυρα εκανα το εξης:

Εκοψα δυο καλωδιακια 10 εκατοστων με δυο φισακια στα ακρα τα εβαλα στις τηλεφωνικες εξοδους του modem και μετα με ανταπτορα προσαρμοσα σε καθε καλωδιακι το spliter-ακι !!!

Και ετσι εχω 6 υποδοχες για τηλεφωνα.
3+3

----------


## erateinos

> Αυτόν τον αντάπτορα έχω τώρα αλλά αν τον βάλω θα μου κλείσει και τις δύο θύρες, γιατί το "κωλαράκι" του δεν είναι σαν αυτού στη φωτό αλλά κουμπώνει άμεσα στη θύρα.


υπάρχει ίδιος αντάπτορας με 10 πόντους καλώδιο, οπότε την μια θύρα την έχεις ελεύθερη

----------


## kok

Συνεχώς γίνονται ρυθμίσεις της γραμμής μου με σκοπό τη βελτίωση του SN Margin καθώς αρχικά είχε πολύ μικρή τιμή, τώρα τα δεδομένα της γραμμής μου είναι:

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 862 / 13.945
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 18,0 / 36,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,0 / 6,5

H ποιότητα της τηλεφωνίας δεν είναι ΟΤΕ αλλά είναι σταθερή χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις. Έχω κάνει το ίδιο κόλπο και με το ISDN του ΟΤΕ και δίνω τηλεφωνικό σήμα σε όλες τις μπρίζες. Το  ASDL όπως προείπα βελτιώνεται συνεχώς τώρα κατεβάζω με 1,4Mb.  

[QUOTE=skotadi;1635710]Πως γινεται αυτο 'θα παρω screenshot απο το wrcm΄?

........Auto merged post: skotadi added 47 Minutes and 46 Seconds later........




> Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα  ακολουθούν οι πληροφορίες της σύνδεσης:
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	858 / 14.044
> 
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	18,0 / 36,0
> 
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 5,5
> 
> *Εισαι ευχαριστημενος με ταχυτητες κ  τηλεφωνο?*

----------


## Insomniac

> υπάρχει ίδιος αντάπτορας με 10 πόντους καλώδιο, οπότε την μια θύρα την έχεις ελεύθερη


 
Εγω επειδη δεν τον βρηκα ετοιμο ετσι...τον εφτιαξα ετσι !!!!

----------


## Valder

> υπάρχει ίδιος αντάπτορας με 10 πόντους καλώδιο, οπότε την μια θύρα την έχεις ελεύθερη


Κάπως έτσι θα παίξω μπάλα. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, όπως και τον φίλτατο Γιάννη. :Smile: 

Δεν αγχωνόμαστε!!! Όλα θα τα ρυθμίσουμε! :One thumb up:

----------


## Link

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι συμβαινει με μενα.Για αλλη μια φορα εφαγα μια ωραια ακυρωση απο τον ΟΤΕ λογω λαθος στοιχειων!Τι λαθος στοιχειων γμτ?Τα εχω τσεκαρει 5.345.528 φορες! :Wall:  Πραγματικα τι αλλο πρεπει να κανει κανεις για να απαλλαγει απο δαυτους?Με την αναβαθμιση του w-crm υπαρχει περιπτωση να μαθαινουμε που ακριβως υπαρχει το προβλημα και οχι γενικα και αοριστα?

----------


## Sovjohn

Link,

βεβαιώσου ότι έχουν ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΣΩΣΤΑ τα ΑΦΜ / ταυτότητα...Αυτά κάνουν συνήθως τη ζημιά...

----------


## skotadi

> Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι συμβαινει με μενα.Για αλλη μια φορα εφαγα μια ωραια ακυρωση απο τον ΟΤΕ λογω λαθος στοιχειων!Τι λαθος στοιχειων γμτ?Τα εχω τσεκαρει 5.345.528 φορες! Πραγματικα τι αλλο πρεπει να κανει κανεις για να απαλλαγει απο δαυτους?Με την αναβαθμιση του w-crm υπαρχει περιπτωση να μαθαινουμε που ακριβως υπαρχει το προβλημα και οχι γενικα και αοριστα?


Αλλη μια καλη πολιτικη του οτε υποψιαζομαι εγω

----------


## fabiawrc

απο της 22 του μηνα εχει παρει την αιτηση στον οτε,7/12 πιθανη μερα ενεργοποιησης.
εχουμε παει 16 του μηνα και τιποτα ακομα. :Thinking:

----------


## skotadi

Καλο  Πασχα σε ολους μας :Sad: 
Η νετονια μας εχει αφησει στο ελεος του θεου

----------


## Sovjohn

> Καλο  Πασχα σε ολους μας
> Ο ΟΤΕ στο Α/Κ Άρεως μας εχει αφησει στο ελεος του θεου



Τώρα συμφωνώ με το post σου  :Smile:

----------


## Link

> Link,
> 
> βεβαιώσου ότι έχουν ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΣΩΣΤΑ τα ΑΦΜ / ταυτότητα...Αυτά κάνουν συνήθως τη ζημιά...


Mα αυτο ειναι το θεμα.Τα εχω κοιταξει μαζι με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ πολλες φορες και λαθος δεν εχει βρεθει.Τελος παντων ειδωμεν...

----------


## Insomniac

> Mα αυτο ειναι το θεμα.Τα εχω κοιταξει μαζι με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ πολλες φορες και λαθος δεν εχει βρεθει.Τελος παντων ειδωμεν...


Ακομα και η ορθογραφια εχει σημασια.Εμενα με ειχε καταχωρησει η netone με ενα *Ν* στο επωνυμο μου ενω ειναι με δυο και εμαθα οτι υπηρξε απορριψη αλλα διορθωθηκε αμμεσως Συνολο αναμονης 20 ημερολογιακες μερες.

----------


## littleboyblue

> Mα αυτο ειναι το θεμα.Τα εχω κοιταξει μαζι με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ πολλες φορες και λαθος δεν εχει βρεθει.Τελος παντων ειδωμεν...


Έχεις κοιτάξει φαντάζομαι πώς εμφανίζονται ακριβώς τα στοιχεία στο λογαριασμό του ΟΤΕ έτσι? ΑΦΜ, ΔΟΥ κλπ.
Φαντάζομαι αν πας στο κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ της περιοχής σου, μπορείς να ζητήσεις μια εκτύπωση των στοιχείων σου που έχουν αυτοί ώστε να είσαι 100% σίγουρος ότι τα στέλνει έτσι η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ.

----------


## Link

Nαι τους τα εχω πει και τονισει να ειναι ακριβως οπως τα βλεπω.Αληθεια με την αναβαθμιση του w-crm αληθευει οτι θα ξερουμε που ακριβως ειναι το προβλημα??

----------


## markont

Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλές γιορτές.

Έχω κάνει και εγώ αίτηση και ήδη διανύω την τρίτη εβδομάδα χωρίς τηλέφωνο. Ο ΟΤΕ ρίχνει το φταίξιμο στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ στον ΟΤΕ.

Η δική μου γνώμη: Σίγουρα φταίει ο ΟΤΕ (δεν πρόκειται να με ξαναδεί και χαίρομαι που έφυγα), αλλά και η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ κοιμάται τον ύμνο του δικαίου και δεν πιέζει ως όφειλε.

Συμπέρασμα: Το έχω σκυλομετανιώσει που επέλεξα την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι αν ποτέ συνδεθώ θα έχω και διάφορα άλλα προβλήματα.

Ερώτηση: Κύριοι πάροχοι (ειδικά εσείς της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ) γιατί ξεκινάτε να προσφέρετε υπηρεσίες για τις οποίες δεν είστε έτοιμοι;

Απάντηση δεν περιμένω να πάρω και σίγουρα δεν ρίχνω το φταίξιμο στους μηχανικούς και στους υπόλοιπους εργαζόμενους της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ. 

Η ερώτηση απευθύνεται στους μεγάλους νέους ιδιοκτήτες της εταιρίας.

----------


## vagskarm

Για πες μας περισσότερα, με φορητότητα είσαι ? Ο ρούτερ δεν συγχρονίζει καθόλου ?

----------


## RIBO06

6/12 αιτηση στην νετονε 11/12 απορριψη απο ΟΤΕ για άγνωστους λόγους,12/12 επανακατάθεση και περιμένουμε

----------


## markont

Φίλε δεν έχω τηλέφωνο καθόλου, υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την γραμμή. Ο ΟΤΕ την έχει κόψει αλλά οι τεχνικοί της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ που ήρθαν από το σπίτι (Αγ. Παρασκευή - Αττικής) διαπίστωσαν ότι υπάρχει μία άγνωστη γραμμή πάνω στην δική μου (την κομμένη από τον ΟΤΕ) και δεν γνωρίζει κανείς τίποτα. Οπότε....

Άγιε Βασίλη θα ήθελα να μου φέρεις τηλέφωνο και internet στο σπίτι και υπόσχομαι να κάθομαι στα αυγά μου και να μην την ψάχνω από εδώ και πέρα με παρόχους και double play κτλ  :Clap:

----------


## Art2007

Σήμερα Δευτέρα 17/12/2007 παρέλαβα εξοπλισμό!!!  :One thumb up: 

(Αίτηση για πλήρη βροχο με φορητότητα τη Δευτέρα 10/12/07)
(Πιθανή ημ/νία ενεργοποίησης σύμφωνα με ΌΤΕ 28/12/2007)

Ίδωμεν...

----------


## vagskarm

> Φίλε δεν έχω τηλέφωνο καθόλου, υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την γραμμή. Ο ΟΤΕ την έχει κόψει αλλά οι τεχνικοί της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ που ήρθαν από το σπίτι (Αγ. Παρασκευή - Αττικής) διαπίστωσαν ότι υπάρχει μία άγνωστη γραμμή πάνω στην δική μου (την κομμένη από τον ΟΤΕ) και δεν γνωρίζει κανείς τίποτα. Οπότε....
> 
> Άγιε Βασίλη θα ήθελα να μου φέρεις τηλέφωνο και internet στο σπίτι και υπόσχομαι να κάθομαι στα αυγά μου και να μην την ψάχνω από εδώ και πέρα με παρόχους και double play κτλ


Προσπαθώ κι εγώ να καταλάβω: Είσαι με φορητότητα. Ο ΟΤΕ έκοψε το τηλ. κι η NetOne δεν μπορεί να σε συνδέσει γιατί υπάρχει άλλη γραμμή πάνω στη δική σου. Δηλαδή στον κατανεμητή είναι το πρόβλημα ? Ή έχει γίνει τίποτα στο κέντρο ? Δεν σου διευκρίνισαν λεπτομερώς τι συμβαίνει ? Παράξενο. Ανοιξε θέμα και στο subforum που έχουμε εδώ για προβλήματα. Πολύ πιθανό να σου ζητήσουν τα στοιχεία σου και να το ψάξουν καλύτερα. Κρίμα είναι να μένεις χωρίς τηλέφωνο.

----------


## markont

Ο ΟΤΕ έχει κόψει τη γραμμή αλλά υπάρχει άλλη γραμμή πάνω την οποία και δεν μου λέει πότε θα έρθει να κόψει. Τραμπουκισμοί του Κ@λο@! (θυμάσαι στις ελληνικές ταινίες τους βλάχους ενωματάρχες - κάπως έτσι). Σε επικοινωνία μαζί τους είπαν ότι μιλάνε μόνο στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και όχι σε εμένα (δεν είμαι πλέον πελάτης τους).

Η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ δεν κάνει κάτι γι αυτό, οπότε αν σήμερα δεν κανονίσουν κάποιο ραντεβού με ΟΤΕ, θα σταματήσω εδώ και θα κάνω αίτηση συνδρομής σε άλλη εταιρία με άλλο νούμερο.

Αρκετά με όλα τα νούμερα!!! :No no:

----------


## vagskarm

Μην συνεχίσει το ίδιο βιολί και με άλλη εταιρεία (όποια κι αν διαλέξεις) λόγω αυτής της κατάστασης.

----------


## troll

Ωχ τώρα με βάλατε σε σκέψεις ... το ξέρω ότι οι ΟΤΕμεν κάνουν ότι μπορούν να για να μειώσουν την φυγή των πελατών τους αλλά ... και μεις που θα βρούμε το δίκιο μας.

----------


## markont

Δεν ξέρω αν θα έχω τα ίδια ή αντίστοιχα προβλήματα, πάντως η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ φάνηκε λίγη και δεν ανταποκρίθηκε στις ανάγκες μου. 

Ίδωμεν!! (ευελπιστώ σε λύση του προβλήματος αλλά οι μέχρι τώρα κινήσεις μόνο αυτό δεν δείχνουν)

----------


## Sovjohn

> Πάλι τα ίδια και τα ίδια λέμε...Δεν ξαναγράφω, απλά παραπέμπω στα παλιότερα ποστ μου:
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1563
> 
> και
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1567
> 
> Δικαιολογημένα μπορεί να έχει κάποιος τα νεύρα του επειδή π.χ. το θεσμικό πλαίσιο ΔΕΝ επιτρέπει στον εναλλακτικό που ενδιαφέρεται (και που ως netone είναι η μειοψηφία των εναλλακτικών, μαζί ίσως με το support της Altec, η οποία βέβαια δεν έχει LLU, μόνο ΑΡΥΣ) να πάρει τηλέφωνο τον ΟΤΕ και να αρχίσει τα καντήλια...
> ...


Αν η netone, που θεωρείται ότι ενδιαφέρεται περισσότερο για το να μην συμπληρώνουν...3μηνο αναμονής οι πελάτες σε σχέση με άλλες, δεν σας φαίνεται αρκετά καλή, τότε δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία. Αλήθεια το λέω. Ο ΟΤΕ της περιοχής σας μπορεί να έστειλε όλους τους τεχνικούς σε παρατεταμένη άδεια Χριστουγέννων, for all I know.

Να δω πόσες φορές ακόμα θα ξανακάνω quote το παραπάνω post γιατί θα διαβάζω τα ίδια...

----------


## alexshmmy

Παρατηρω σε πολλα ποστς οτι οσοι καναμε αιτηση στο διαστημα 10-20/11 περιπου δεν εχουμε ενεργοποιηθει ακομα.τι γινεται? :Thinking:

----------


## skotadi

Ελα μου ντε.Κ η νετονε σφυριζει αδιαφορα ,εγω ακομα δεν εχω ημ/μηνια ενεργοπ

----------


## Stilskin

Σήμερα υπέγραψα την αίτηση που έφερε ο κούριερ και από αυριο θα αρχίσω να μετράω μέρες.  :Smile:

----------


## pan.nl

Είναι φυσιολογικό το να έχω υπογράψει και αποστείλει την αίτηση την περασμένη Δευτέρα και να μην την έχουν στείλει ακόμα στον ΟΤΕ? Μου είπαν πως αύριο θα σταλεί. Σαν πολλές δεν είναι οι ημέρες?  :Thinking:

----------


## lalanis

> *4/11* αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ για νέα γραμμή.
> *20/11* Πιθανή ημερομηνία
> *13/12* Γραμμή δίνεται στη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ...
> *13/12* Βλάβη γραμμής, βραχυκυκλώματα, δεν συγχρονίζει καν το modem...Οι τεχνικοί θα επιστρέψουν next week....
> *25/12* Χριστούγεννα: Last Christmas I gave you....


Ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση από ΟΤΕ-Netone...
Το δεύτερο μεγάλο γέλιο θα πέσει αν η νέα γραμή είναι χειρότερη απ' αυτή που έχω τώρα...
DSL Status:  	Connected
DSL Modulation Mode: 	G.dmt
DSL Path Mode: 	Fast
Downstream Rate: 	4096 kbps
Upstream Rate: 	640 kbps
Downstream Margin: 	13 db
Upstream Margin: 	12 db
Downstream Line Attenuation: 	28 db
Upstream Line Attenuation: 	7 db
Downstream Transmit Power: 	12 db
Upstream Transmit Power: 	14 db

----------


## Sovjohn

Σε έχασα, lalanis. 4/11 έκανες αίτηση για νέα γραμμή ΟΤΕ? Και 20/11 στην έφερε ο ΟΤΕ? Και μετά τι έγινε? Χάθηκα λίγο.

----------


## lalanis

20/11 μου είπαν θα ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή. Τελικά υποτίθεται όλα ήταν έτοιμα 13/12, αλλά η γραμμή είχε πρόβλημα...Από τότε keep walking...

----------


## Sovjohn

Α, σου παρέδοσαν ελαττωματικό βρόχο δηλαδή? (Η γραμμή ειναι δεύτερη, καινούργια, και ανεξάρτητη?)

Αν είναι έτσι πιστεύω μπορείς να πετύχεις μια αλλαγή βρόχου.

----------


## lalanis

> Α, σου παρέδοσαν ελαττωματικό βρόχο δηλαδή? (Η γραμμή ειναι δεύτερη, καινούργια, και ανεξάρτητη?)
> 
> Αν είναι έτσι πιστεύω μπορείς να πετύχεις μια αλλαγή βρόχου.


Ναι καινούργια γραμμή... Τι εννοείς αλλαγή βρόχου;

----------


## Sovjohn

Εννοώ ότι αν ο βρόχος που σου παραδόθηκε από τον ΟΤΕ (και τον χρησιμοποίησες στη netone) είναι ελαττωματικός, υπάρχει μια διαδικασία για να καθαριστεί ("εξυγίανση βρόχου"), και αν συνεχίζει, να αλλαχτεί ("αλλαγή βρόχου").

Βέβαια δεν γίνονται τόσο σύντομα αυτά, οπότε ελπίζω να μην χρειαστείς τίποτα από τα 2 και η γραμμή σου να είναι ΟΚ όταν την ξαναδούν οι τεχνικοί...Αλλά τουλάχιστον στην netone γίνονται (Ζήτα αλλαγή βρόχου από τη Vivodi π.χ. και αν σου κάνουν, φώναξε με να σε κεράσω φαγητό στο Χίλτον, και παίξε ένα Τζόκερ...  :Wink:  )

----------


## markont

> Αν η netone, που θεωρείται ότι ενδιαφέρεται περισσότερο για το να μην συμπληρώνουν...3μηνο αναμονής οι πελάτες σε σχέση με άλλες, δεν σας φαίνεται αρκετά καλή, τότε δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία. Αλήθεια το λέω. Ο ΟΤΕ της περιοχής σας μπορεί να έστειλε όλους τους τεχνικούς σε παρατεταμένη άδεια Χριστουγέννων, for all I know.
> 
> Να δω πόσες φορές ακόμα θα ξανακάνω quote το παραπάνω post γιατί θα διαβάζω τα ίδια...



Φίλε καλημέρα, το ότι κάνεις quote το post δεν αλλάζει την κατάσταση ούτε το μπάχαλο που δημιουργείται. 

Ο ΟΤΕ συμπεριφέρεται μεν όπως ακριβώς το γράφεις αλλά δεν μιλάει με μένα, μιλάει με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ (έχω μιλήσει πάνω από 3 φορές με τον ΟΤΕ και μου κοπανάνε συνεχώς αυτό-- καμία σχέση με αυτά που έγραψες πληρώνω και μ@μ@ω)

Αν η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ δεν έχει την υποδομή να υποστηρίξει αυτό που διαφημίζει ας το κλείσει το μαγαζί.

Δεν πρόκειται να ξαναγράψω για αυτό το θέμα εδώ και εύχομαι σε όλους καλά Χριστούγεννα.

----------


## dimpard

> .........................
> Αν η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ δεν έχει την υποδομή να υποστηρίξει αυτό που διαφημίζει ας το κλείσει το μαγαζί.


Από όσα έχεις περιγράψει, από που προκύπτει ότι η ευθύνη της NetOne?


Εμάς μας ρώτησες αν θέλουμε να κλείσει το μαγαζί?  :Razz: 
Καλά Χριστούγεννα και σε σένα.

----------


## coltpower

Η αίτηση εστάλη στις 27/11 (φορητότητα σταθερού), αλλά ακυρώθηκε λόγω λάθος στοιχείων.

Κάλεσα στις 11/12, διορθώσαμε τα λάθος στοιχεία και την έστειλε ξανά η Netone στις 12/12

Σήμερα 18/12 παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό και έμαθα πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 31/12

Βέβαια επειδή γνωρίζω ότι στην Νίκαια έχουμε γενικότερο πρόβλημα με τις ενεργοποιήσεις σε όλους τους παρόχους, δεν θα ξαφνιαστώ εάν ενεργοποιηθεί του χρόνου  :Wink:

----------


## Stilskin

Εχετε ακούσει τίποτα για έλλειψη ρούτερ 780WL? Γιατί στην αίτηση που υπέγραψα ήταν τσεκαρισμένο το απλό ρούτερ,έκανα την διόρθωση και σήμερα τους κάλεσα για διευκρίνιση οτι θέλω το ασύρματο και μου είπαν οτι υπάρχει έλλειψη ασυρμάτων ρούτερ.

----------


## lalanis

> *4/11* αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ για νέα γραμμή.
> *20/11* Πιθανή ημερομηνία
> *13/12* Γραμμή δίνεται στη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ...
> *13/12* Βλάβη γραμμής, βραχυκυκλώματα, δεν συγχρονίζει καν το modem...Οι τεχνικοί θα επιστρέψουν next week....


*19/12 Οι τεχνικοί επέστρεψαν , η γραμμή συνεχίζει τα ίδια...Γεια σου ρε ΟΤΕ με τις διαφημίσεις σου!*

----------


## dimpard

> *19/12 Οι τεχνικοί επέστρεψαν , η γραμμή συνεχίζει τα ίδια...Γεια σου ρε ΟΤΕ με τις διαφημίσεις σου!*


Έρχομαι στην θέση σου και μπορώ να πω ότι σε καταλαβαίνω.
Θα σου πω όμως, τι μου συνέβη όταν πέρσι μετακόμισα και ζήτησα μεταφορά της γραμμής (ISDN & ADSL ΟΤΕ) και ήρθε ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ.

Αρχικά συνέδεσε την γραμμή την μέτρησε και βρήκε ότι "είχε πολύ θόρυβο". Μου εξήγησε ότι πρέπει να πάει μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ για να βρει ένα καλύτερο ζεύγος καλωδίων και έφυγε. Επανήλθε και πήγαμε στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας, όπου έρχεται το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ με πολλά ζεύγη, διάλεξε ένα άλλο ζεύγος, αλλά πάλι "είχε πολύ θόρυβο" και ξαναπήγε στο ΚΑΦΑΟ. Στην 3η επιλογή ζεύγους πάλι "είχε πολύ θόρυβο" και μου είπε ότι δεν γίνεται τίποτα γιατί "με τόσο θόρυβο δεν θα δουλέψει το ούτε το ISDN, πόσο μάλιστα το πιο ευαίσθητο και απαιτητικό ADSL -του ΟΤΕ πάντα). Μου είπε να φωνάξω ηλεκτρολόγο να *αλλάξω την εσωτερική καλωδίωση της πολυκατοικίας !!!!*  :Sorry: και μετά θα επανέλθει. Κόκαλο, εγώ. 
Με άφησε χωρίς τηλέφωνο -ήδη ήμουν *15 μέρες χωρίς* τηλέφωνο- και έγινε καπνός.. :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

Από περιέργεια και απόγνωση συνέδεσα μόνος μου τα καλώδια και σαν από θαύμα είχα σήμα και μπορούσα να καλώ, αλλά όχι να με καλούνε.
Μετά από μερικά τηλεφωνήματα στο 134 και τα απαραίτητα "γαλλικά"  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: πείστηκαν ότι ήμουν συνδεδεμένος στο δίκτυο και προχώρησαν στην πλήρη ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής, ώστε σε μερικές ώρες να μπορούν να με καλούν και σε 3-4 μέρες είχα και ADSL.
Είχα πειστεί πως στο θέμα του ADSL, θα είχα πρόβλημα στον συγχρονισμό, αλλά το modem συγχρόνισε στο maximum, χωρίς προβλήματα για όσο καιρό είχα αυτή την σύνδεση.

Μετά από 6 μήνες θέλησα να μειώσω τα 200€ που πλήρωνα ανά δίμηνο στον Οργανισμό με το "μεγάλο κοινωνικό έργο" και είδα την λύση της NetOne.
Αν ζητούσα ανενεργό βρόχο από την NetOne, πιστεύεις ότι ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ θα παρέδιδε κάποιο καλό ζεύγος και ότι θα πηγαινοερχόταν 2-3 φορές μέχρι να βρει το κατάλληλο και να το ετοίμαζε για την ανταγωνίστρια εταιρεία -παράσιτο-???

Καταλαβαίνεις πολύ καλά, ποιο βρόχο θα της έδιναν.
Θα έφταιγε η  NetOne, αν βρισκόμουν με ένα χάλια ζεύγος και χαμηλά στατιστικά γραμμής, αποσυγχρονισμούς και κακή ποιότητα υπηρεσίας??
Θα έφταιγε η -όποια- NetOne για το γεγονός ότι τα νεύρα μου θα ήταν χάλια και θα προσπαθούσα επί μέρες στο τηλέφωνο να βρω άκρη με το cc και την τεχνική τους υπηρεσία, χάνοντας την ώρα μου???

Αποφάσισα να κάνω αίτηση στη "σταθερή τους σχέση" για νέα τηλεφωνική γραμμή και όταν ήρθαν οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ με ένα σωστό "επιχείρημα" εκ μέρους μου, ένα νέο *πολύ καλό σε ποιότητα ζεύγος* βρέθηκε και κατέληξε στο διαμέρισμα.
Στην συνέχεια σε αυτή την καλή γραμμή ζήτησα να ενεργοποιηθεί η NetOne και έγινε σε 18 ημερολογιακές μέρες με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχω κανένα πρόβλημα ούτε στο internet ούτε στην τηλεφωνία, να είμαι ευχαριστημένος και να μην τηλεφωνώ στο 13860.

ΥΓ1 Φαντάζομαι ότι είναι κατανοητός ο όρος "επιχείρημα".
ΥΓ2 Ζούμε στην Ελλάδα και ότι βιώνουμε είναι ανάλογο του επιπέδου των κατοίκων της και σε τελική ανάλυση είναι αυτό που μας αξίζει.
ΥΓ3 Όπως συνηθίζεται να λέγεται σε κάθε κλάδο υπάρχουν λίγοι κακοί επαγγελματίες και όλοι οι άλλοι είναι άριστοι,  :ROFL:  το ίδιο πιστεύω ισχύει και για τους εργαζόμενους στο τεχνικό τμήμα του "...κοινωφελούς Οργανισμού" .
ΥΓ4 Ας βγει όποιος εργαζόμενος του ΟΤΕ θέλει να με διαψεύσει.
ΥΓ5 Πέρα από τη χασούρα του ίδιου Οργανισμού από τα εναλλακτικά "παράσιτα", χάνουν και οι "κακοί" τεχνικοί του, διότι μειώνονται τα "επιχειρήματα" ενώ αυξάνεται η δουλειά τους.
ΥΓ6 Καταλαβαίνεις γιατί *δεν συμμερίζομαι την άποψη σου για τις διαφημίσεις του ΟΤΕ*.
ΥΓ7 Εύχομαι να λυθούν γρήγορα τα προβλήματα της σύνδεσης και να περάσεις ήρεμα τις γιορτές.

----------


## fabiawrc

καλα τα λες dimpard.

εμενα ο οτε πηρε την αιτηση  απο την netone στις 22 νοεμβριου και ειναι υποχρεωμενος σε 12 μερες να φτιαξει την γραμμη μου.

σημερα εχουν περασει 28 μερες και ακομα δεν εχει κανει τπτ ωστε να με συνδεσει.και απο την στιγμη που ειναι θεμα καθαρα οτε να με συνδεσει,δεν θα παει καποιος τεχνικος απο netone η ολη καθυστερηση ειναι του οτε.

και μετα βγαζει τις διαφημισεις και κραζει τους εναλακτικους αφου ο ιδιος ο οτε δεν τους βοηθαει.

αστα διαλα!!! :Evil:

----------


## dimpard

> καλα τα λες dimpard.
> 
> εμενα ο οτε πηρε την αιτηση  απο την netone στις 22 νοεμβριου και ειναι υποχρεωμενος σε 12 μερες να φτιαξει την γραμμη μου.
> 
> σημερα εχουν περασει 28 μερες και ακομα δεν εχει κανει τπτ ωστε να με συνδεσει.και απο την στιγμη που ειναι θεμα καθαρα οτε να με συνδεσει,δεν θα παει καποιος τεχνικος απο netone η ολη καθυστερηση ειναι του οτε.
> 
> και μετα βγαζει τις διαφημισεις και κραζει τους εναλακτικους αφου ο ιδιος ο οτε δεν τους βοηθαει.
> 
> αστα διαλα!!!


Δες και αυτό το post στο thread 
Χρονος ενεργοποίησης OTEnet & Εναλλακτικοι.

Και μετά πήγαινε στο thread  Μειώσεις τιμών από τον ΟΤΕ στα ευρυζωνικά προϊόντα

και θα κατανοήσεις τον ορισμό του "συνδρόμου της Στοκχόλμης" σε μαζική κλίμακα.

----------


## skotadi

δηλαδη οταν εχουμε ηδη μια 'καλη γραμμη' τη ειδους αιτηση ειναι πρωτιμοτερο να κανουμε?

----------


## alexshmmy

> δηλαδη οταν εχουμε ηδη μια 'καλη γραμμη' τη ειδους αιτηση ειναι πρωτιμοτερο να κανουμε?


Αμα εχεις ηδη καλη γραμμη κανεις αιτηση για ενεργο βρογχο.Ετσι νομιζω δηλαδη.

----------


## Sovjohn

Σωστά. Έτσι δεν σου αλλάζει το καλώδιο με κάποιο αμφιβόλου ποιότητας.

----------


## danonito

Καλησπέρα σας!
Έκανα αίτηση για NetOne και εγώ!
Ξέρει κάποιος πόσο καιρό κάνουν να σου στείλουν την αίτηση με email αφού την έχεις συμφωνήσει τηλεφωνικά? Δεν έχω καταλάβει εαν πρέπει να περιμένω να εγκριθεί πρώτα απο τον ΟΤΕ π.χ. και μετά να μου τη στείλουν για υπογραφή, ή εαν έπρεπε να έχει ήδη γίνει.

----------


## Sovjohn

2-3 ημέρες...Και μετά αφού την στείλεις υπογεγραμμένη ξεκινάει η διαδικασία  :Smile:

----------


## baltazar1999

Εγώ πάντως στέλνω ακύρωση αίτησης αύριο προυνό-προυνό.
Έχουν ήδη καθυστερίσει 10 εργάσιμες και κανείς τους δεν ξέρει τίποτα.

Ξέρω-ξέρω φταίει ο ΟΤΕ.

Τί τους θέλω τους ενναλακτικούς, αφού και με την ΟΝ την πάτησα.

το δις εξαμαρτείν...

----------


## Astaroth7

> Εγώ πάντως στέλνω ακύρωση αίτησης αύριο προυνό-προυνό.
> Έχουν ήδη καθυστερίσει 10 εργάσιμες και κανείς τους δεν ξέρει τίποτα.
> 
> Ξέρω-ξέρω φταίει ο ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Τί τους θέλω τους ενναλακτικούς, αφού και με την ΟΝ την πάτησα.
> 
> το δις εξαμαρτείν...



Τι αίτηση έχεις κάνει?
Για ενεργό ή ανενεργό?
Για ενεργό λογικά αυτές τις μέρες θα ενεργοποιηθείς (κάνει λιγότερο χρόνο και νομίζω ότι αξίζει να περιμένεις)
Για ανενεργό ο χρόνος υλοποίησης διαφέρει κατά πολύ ανάλογα την περίπτωση!

----------


## VirusSnake

κατσε με τα 1μβ τοτε και να σε και ευχαριστημενος...αναψε και μια λαμπαδα στον οτε και εισαι κομπλε  :Laughing:

----------


## lalanis

Πω πω, μου κάνατε την καρδιά περιβόλι...
Αίτηση για νέα γραμμή έκανα αναγκαστικά γιατί, λόγω του ότι δεν έχω τηλέφωνο, δεν μπορούσε να γίνει απευθείας μεταφορά LLU από την υπάρχουσα γραμμή Vivodi...
Όπως τα λέτε παιδιά, με βλέπω να παίρνω γραμμή με attenuation 450.... Γ@μw τις διαφημίσεις τους... Έλεος...
Και στα προηγούμενα posts μου *εννοείται* πως δεν κατηγορώ τη Netone...
Οι μπακαλιές είναι του ΟΤΕ...

----------


## Astaroth7

> Πω πω, μου κάνατε την καρδιά περιβόλι...
> Αίτηση για νέα γραμμή έκανα αναγκαστικά γιατί, λόγω του ότι δεν έχω τηλέφωνο, δεν μπορούσε να γίνει απευθείας μεταφορά LLU από την υπάρχουσα γραμμή Vivodi...
> Όπως τα λέτε παιδιά, με βλέπω να παίρνω γραμμή με attenuation 450.... Γ@μw τις διαφημίσεις τους... Έλεος...
> Και στα προηγούμενα posts μου *εννοείται* πως δεν κατηγορώ τη Netone...
> Οι μπακαλιές είναι του ΟΤΕ...



Μην αγχώνεσαι φίλε μου, ότι είναι να γίνει θα γίνει!
Υπάρχουν αυτοί που παίρνου φοβερή γραμμή (δες τον Valder στους ενεργοποιημένους) και υπάρχουν και αυτοί που παίρνουν  τα  . . . . . 
Το μέλλον θα δείξει! Μην χαλιέσαι προκαταβολικά για κάτι που δεν μπορείς να έχεις τον έλεγχο!

----------


## baltazar1999

> κατσε με τα 1μβ τοτε και να σε και ευχαριστημενος...αναψε και μια λαμπαδα στον οτε και εισαι κομπλε


Κατ'αρχάς δεν έχω 1mb. Έκανα αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόγχο που ακύρωσα σήμερα βλέποντας και τις νέες τιμές τουτ ΟΤΕ λέω να μείνω στο connexάκι μου. Ούτως ή άλλως πάνω από 6mb δεν πιάνω λόγω απόστασης.

Υ.Γ. Τί εμπάθεια είναι αυτη με τον ΟΤΕ και με τους πελάτες τους. Ύμαρτον :No no:

----------


## Astaroth7

> Κατ'αρχάς δεν έχω 1mb. Έκανα αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόγχο που ακύρωσα σήμερα βλέποντας και τις νέες τιμές τουτ ΟΤΕ λέω να μείνω στο connexάκι μου. Ούτως ή άλλως πάνω από 6mb δεν πιάνω λόγω απόστασης.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Τί εμπάθεια είναι αυτη με τον ΟΤΕ και με τους πελάτες τους. Ύμαρτον



Δεν είναι εμπάθεια αλλά αποθημένα! :Razz: 
Μη δίνεις σημασία!
Ο ανενεργός είναι όντως περίεργη υπόθεση γιατί εμπλέκεται πολύ ο ΟΤΕ και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πότε θα δεήσει να σου φέρει την γραμμή! :Wink: 
Anyway, ο καθένας πράττει όπως νομίζει!! :One thumb up:

----------


## dimpard

> ....
> Υ.Γ. Τί εμπάθεια είναι αυτη με τον ΟΤΕ και με τους πελάτες τους. Ύμαρτον


Δίκιο έχεις. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος για εμπάθεια προς τους *πελάτες* του ΟΤΕ, ή άλλου provider.

Για τον ΟΤΕ, -αλλά και για άλλους providers- όμως υπάρχει δικαιολογημένη αγανάκτηση από πολλούς καταναλωτές.

Και να μη ξεχνάμε, ότι αν δεν υπήρχαν οι εναλλακτικοί με τα προβλήματα τους και τις προσφορές τους, καθώς και οι πρόθυμοι καταναλωτές να δοκιμάσουν το "νέο" προϊόν, αφήνοντας την "σιγουριά" της "σταθερής σχέσης", ούτε οι τιμές του ΟΤΕ θα είχαν κατέβει, αλλά ούτε και οι ταχύτητες του ΟΤΕ θα είχαν ανέβει.

----------


## turboirc

Εκανα αίτηση σήμερα, φεύγοντας απο τελλας. Υπάρχει κάποια προσφορά στα πάγια από ότι άκουσα ?

Μ.

----------


## danonito

Ναι και εγω εκανα αιτηση και μου ειπαν για προσφορα!
3 παγια δωρο!

----------


## Hetfield

Αυτο νομιζω ισχυε μεχρι την προηγουμενη (οχι αυτη που μας περασε δλδ) Τεταρτη!

----------


## Sovjohn

Όχι, τελικά υπάρχει κάποια σιωπηρή παράταση στην προσφορά...Δεν ξέρω μέχρι πότε, είναι όμως για περιορισμένο αριθμό αιτήσεων, από το 13860 μόνο.

----------


## danonito

Η κοπελα που μιλησα μου ειπε οτι ισχυει σιγουρα μεχρι και σημερα!
Γενικα ομως αυτες οι προσφορες συνηθως ισχυουν για "παντα"
Να ρωτησω καποιος αν ξερει!
Εαν γινει μια μειωση των τιμων θα ισχυει και για εμας τους "παλιους"?? Δεν μιλαω για προσφορα του στυλ 3 μηνες δωρο, αλλα να παει αντι 37.9 το παγιο 32.9 ας πουμε!
Γιατι ετσι πιστευω θα γινει με τις νεες τιμες του ΟΤΕ

----------


## stergios_ath

> Όχι, τελικά υπάρχει κάποια σιωπηρή παράταση στην προσφορά...Δεν ξέρω μέχρι πότε, είναι όμως για περιορισμένο αριθμό αιτήσεων, από το 13860 μόνο.


Υπάρχει ακόμα η προσφορά ελαφρά τροποποιημένη. Πιο συγκεκριμένα δίνει 2 μήνες δώρο πλέον!

----------


## fabiawrc

εχουν περασει 23 εργασιμες και ακομα τπτ ρε γμτ μου.

ξερει κανεις να απαντησει αν μπορουμε να ξερουμε οτι εχουμε γραμη πανω σε ethernet dslam?

γιατι ειχα διαφωνια με ενα φιλο μου και του ειπα,οταν συνδεεσαι σε adsl 2+ το noise margin πεφτει και με εκραζε και μου λεγε διαφορα.εγω επεμεινα βεβαια γιατι ειναι σιγουρο.τωρα για το ethernet dslam δεν ξερω αν αλαζουν τα στατιστικα.

----------


## danonito

Πω οσο κοιταω το φορουμ καπως φοβαμαι για την αιτηση που εκανα  :Sorry: 
Βλεπω προβληματα σε χρηστες της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και το κυριοτερο που με φοβιζει ειναι οτι διαβαζω συνεχεια αυτο το* " Ειναι πολιτικη της εταιρειας να σας ριξουμε την ταχυτητα γιαυτο μη διαμαρτυρεστε"* που το ακουνε ολο και πιο συχνα μελη εδω  :Thinking: 

H εταιρεια εχει να απαντησει κατι σε αυτο στο Forum??

----------


## Hetfield

> Πω οσο κοιταω το φορουμ καπως φοβαμαι για την αιτηση που εκανα 
> Βλεπω προβληματα σε χρηστες της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και το κυριοτερο που με φοβιζει ειναι οτι διαβαζω συνεχεια αυτο το* " Ειναι πολιτικη της εταιρειας να σας ριξουμε την ταχυτητα γιαυτο μη διαμαρτυρεστε"* που το ακουνε ολο και πιο συχνα μελη εδω 
> 
> H εταιρεια εχει να απαντησει κατι σε αυτο στο Forum??


Προτιμας δηλαδη να εχεις αποσυνδεσεις και χαλια τηλεφωνια? Για αυτο σου ριχνουν τη ταχυτητα, για να ειναι σταθερη η γραμμη.  :Wink:

----------


## magnan

να μην ανησυχεις φιλε μου !
τα αλλα μαγαζια δεν τα βλεπεις??? ( που λεει και ο Big Mac Ψωμιαδης... :ROFL:   )
χωρις πλακα τωρα εξαρταται παντα απο το τι ζευγος θα σου φερει ο οτε...
ξερεις εσυ..μωρε ...αυτος ο παπαγαλος δε μιλαει ..κτλ κτλ!!

πιστευω οτι θα πανε ολα καλα!  :Wink:

----------


## marsupilami

Μηπως γνωριζει καποιος να μου πει πως να κανω port forward στο ρουτερ μου γιατι δεν ξερω?

----------


## dimpard

> Μηπως γνωριζει καποιος να μου πει πως να κανω port forward στο ρουτερ μου γιατι δεν ξερω?



Από το web interface του speedtouch. Πήγαινε
εδώ. Θα βρεις κάποιες προεπιλογές για Games ή Applications. Αν δεν σε καλύπτουν αυτά, μπορείς να κοιτάξεις στο 
portforward.com Το link σε οδηγεί στην σελίδα με τις ρυθμίσεις του Speedtouch780 για πολλά Games ή Applications.

----------


## user1

> Προτιμας δηλαδη να εχεις αποσυνδεσεις και χαλια τηλεφωνια? Για αυτο σου ριχνουν τη ταχυτητα, για να ειναι σταθερη η γραμμη.


προτιμω να δοκιμασουν μια υψηλοτερη ταχυτητα. Αυτοι δεν δοκιμαζουν καν 
Αλλοι στον οτε με χειροτερα στατιστικα πιανουν μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες
εγω πριν με αλλο εναλλακτικο επιανα διπλασια ταχυτητα. Μπορεις να μου το εξηγησεις αυτο σε παρακαλω

----------


## skotadi

Συμφωνω κ εγω .Ας κανουν μια δοκιμη

----------


## Hetfield

> προτιμω να δοκιμασουν μια υψηλοτερη ταχυτητα. Αυτοι δεν δοκιμαζουν καν 
> Αλλοι στον οτε με χειροτερα στατιστικα πιανουν μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες
> εγω πριν με αλλο εναλλακτικο επιανα διπλασια ταχυτητα. Μπορεις να μου το εξηγησεις αυτο σε παρακαλω





> Συμφωνω κ εγω .Ας κανουν μια δοκιμη


Οι πρωτες μερες ειναι περιοδος δοκιμης για τη γραμμη.  :Wink:  
Μη βγαζετε ακομα συμπερασματα, ουτε μια βδομαδα δεν εκλεισε απο την ενεργοποιηση σας. Τουλαχιστον, στη Netone, οι τεχνικοι ασχολουνται με τη καθε γραμμη ξεχωριστα, σε αντιθεση με αλλες εταιριες (βλεπε forthnet) που κλειδωνουν οσο παει, με αποτελεσμα να εχει παραγινει το κακο με τις αποσυνδεσεις!  :Wink:

----------


## skotadi

Φιλε Hetfield εγω* δεν* εχω ενεργοποιηθει

----------


## Hetfield

> Φιλε Hetfield εγω* δεν* εχω ενεργοποιηθει


Δεν εισαι ο μονος! Εχω κλεισει μηνα. Γενικα στο ΑΡΗΣ υπαρχει προβλημα.

----------


## makiro3

Καλημέρα, χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά σε όλους μας.
Πρώτη φορά γράφω εδώ, αν και έχω διαβάσει λίγο.
Είμαι πελάτης της ΟΝ (το συμβόλαιο μου λήγει σε λιγότερο από 3 μήνες ), και χθες έκανα αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόχο στη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ με σκοπό να τις τσεκάρω στο ίδιο σπίτι με τις ίδιες ακριβώς συνθήκες.
Όποια με κερδίσει από τις δυο, όποια δηλαδή έχει λιγότερα προβλήματα, θα είναι αυτή που θα παραμείνει κιόλας.
Το άσχημο είναι ότι η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ λόγω του ανενεργού, θα καθυστερήσει να έρθει, αλλά έχω υπομονή και σύνδεση που τρέχει. Αλλιώς δεν θα είχα. :Wink: 
Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω...και πάλι χρόνια πολλά. :Smile:

----------


## Insomniac

> Καλημέρα, χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά σε όλους μας.
> Πρώτη φορά γράφω εδώ, αν και έχω διαβάσει λίγο.
> Είμαι πελάτης της ΟΝ (το συμβόλαιο μου λήγει σε λιγότερο από 3 μήνες ), και χθες έκανα αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόχο στη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ με σκοπό να τις τσεκάρω στο ίδιο σπίτι με τις ίδιες ακριβώς συνθήκες.
> Όποια με κερδίσει από τις δυο, όποια δηλαδή έχει λιγότερα προβλήματα, θα είναι αυτή που θα παραμείνει κιόλας.
> Το άσχημο είναι ότι η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ λόγω του ανενεργού, θα καθυστερήσει να έρθει, αλλά έχω υπομονή και σύνδεση που τρέχει. Αλλιώς δεν θα είχα.
> Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω...και πάλι χρόνια πολλά.


 
Οταν ερθει η netone  θα μπορεσεις να κανεις εκει φορητοτητα τον τηλεφωνικο αριθμο που εχεις  στην ON ????

----------


## makiro3

> Οταν ερθει η netone  θα μπορεσεις να κανεις εκει φορητοτητα τον τηλεφωνικο αριθμο που εχεις  στην ON ????


Αφού κρατήσω και τις δυο τουλάχιστον για ένα δυο μήνες, για να μπορέσω να τις τσεκάρω στο χρόνο , και αν τελικά επιλέξω τη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ, μπορώ το 210χχχ που έχω στην ΟΝ, να το μεταφέρω στη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και χωρίς κόστος, αφού ασφαλώς μου αφαιρέσουν το ένα 211χχχχχ.

----------


## erateinos

> Καλημέρα, χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά σε όλους μας.


επίσης makiro3  :Smile: 

υγεία και οτι καλύτερο για την νέα χρόνια  :One thumb up: 



Off Topic


		κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό το nick name  :Razz: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## makiro3

Χρόνια πολλά και σε σένα erateine.


Off Topic


		Ο κόσμος είναι μικρός, άσε που είναι συνηθισμένο nick στα μέρη μου :Razz:

----------


## danonito

Παιδια ξερει καποιος εαν μπορουμε να δουμε καπου online την πορεια της αιτησης μας η μονο απο το τηλεφωνο?

----------


## Insomniac

> Παιδια ξερει καποιος εαν μπορουμε να δουμε καπου online την πορεια της αιτησης μας η μονο απο το τηλεφωνο?


 
Μονο τηλεφωνικα γινεται.

----------


## erateinos

είχα άλλη μια απόρριψη από τον ΟΤΕ, από ότι με ενημέρωσαν σήμερα από την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ 

ο λόγος ξανά ο ίδιος, πολλαπλά συνδρομητικά νούμερα 
από τον ΟΤΕ του Π.Φαλήρου που ανήκω  δεν βλέπουν κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά δεν μου δίνουν ένα χαρτί που να το λέει αυτό  :Rant:  



Off Topic


		από άλλο σύστημα του ΟΤΕ θα το βλέπουν   :Crazy:  ότι έχω πολλαπλά νούμερα, αλλά δεν με χρεώνουν για αυτά  :Razz: 
 :ROFL:  

λες να είμαι στον Τειρεσία των παρόχων και να μην το ξέρω ?  :Razz: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## danonito

> Μονο τηλεφωνικα γινεται.


ευχαριστώ  :Wink: 
Το μοντεμ πως και ποτε το παραλαμβανουμε? Μετα την ενεργοποιηση η πριν?

----------


## Insomniac

> ευχαριστώ 
> Το μοντεμ πως και ποτε το παραλαμβανουμε? Μετα την ενεργοποιηση η πριν?


 
Μερικες μερες πριν με courier.Αν δεν σε εχουν παρει τηλ για την παραδοση μια βδομαδα πριν την πιθανη ενεργοπιηση παρε εσυ τηλ στο 13860.

----------


## makiro3

> είχα άλλη μια απόρριψη από τον ΟΤΕ, από ότι με ενημέρωσαν σήμερα από την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ 
> 
> ο λόγος ξανά ο ίδιος, πολλαπλά συνδρομητικά νούμερα 
> από τον ΟΤΕ του Π.Φαλήρου που ανήκω  δεν βλέπουν κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά δεν μου δίνουν ένα χαρτί που να το λέει αυτό  
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> ...


Τι τις θες και εσύ τι πολλαπλές συνδέσεις;;

Καλά δεν είσαι εκεί που είσαι; :Razz:

----------


## Insomniac

> ο λόγος ξανά ο ίδιος, πολλαπλά συνδρομητικά νούμερα


 
Τι εννοουν με αυτο ??

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Τι τις θες και εσύ τι πολλαπλές συνδέσεις;;
> 
> Καλά δεν είσαι εκεί που είσαι;


μέχρι τον Μάρτιο θα είμαι εκεί που είμαι  :Razz: 

απλά δοκιμάζω και κάτι ακόμα  (την τύχη μου ....  :Twisted Evil: )



........Auto merged post: erateinos added 5 Minutes and 19 Seconds later........




> Τι εννοουν με αυτο ??


ότι έχω περισσότερα από 1 msn  :Whistle: 

έχω ένα νούμερο το κεφαλικό και ένα msn στην isdn γραμμή μου  :Wink:

----------


## StavrosL

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> μέχρι τον Μάρτιο θα είμαι εκεί που είμαι 
> 
> απλά δοκιμάζω και κάτι ακόμα (την τύχη μου .... )
> 
> ...


Πηγαινε εσυ στον ΠΟΤΕ και καταργησε το msn.
Και μην σου πουν οτι δεν γινεται............... ειναι υποχρεομενοι να το κανουν

----------


## erateinos

> Πηγαινε εσυ στον ΠΟΤΕ και καταργησε το msn.
> Και μην σου πουν οτι δεν γινεται............... ειναι υποχρεομενοι να το κανουν


γιατί να το καταργήσω ? 

τώρα πως γίνετε και το έχω ?   :Thinking: 

από άλλο χαλκό θα περνάει μετά ? 

2 νούμερα έχω και τα θέλω (+1 pstn στον πάροχο που είμαι τώρα)

----------


## danonito

Ιnsomniac σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις!  :Smile: 

Και μια ακομα για οποιον ξερει! Στα ποσα Gbps ειναι η συνδεση της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ με το εξωτερικο?

----------


## kx5

> Ιnsomniac σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις! 
> 
> Και μια ακομα για οποιον ξερει! Στα ποσα Gbps ειναι η συνδεση της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ με το εξωτερικο?


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=143193

----------


## Stilskin

Αυριο παραλαμβάνω τον εξοπλισμό και πιθανή ημερομηνία κατασκευής βρόγχου 11/1. Καθόλου άσχημα.  :Smile:

----------


## Cacofonix

> Παιδια ξερει καποιος εαν μπορουμε να δουμε καπου online την πορεια της αιτησης μας η μονο απο το τηλεφωνο?


Την ίιδια απορία είχα κι εγώ, μας έλυσε την απορία ο Insomniac.

Την αίτηση την έκανα στις 12/12 πότε λέτε να υπολογίζω;

----------


## ariadgr

> Την αίτηση την έκανα στις 12/12 πότε λέτε να υπολογίζω;


Τηλεφώνησε να μάθεις την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης που έχει δώσει ο ΟΤΕ.  :Wink:

----------


## alexshmmy

> Αυριο παραλαμβάνω τον εξοπλισμό και πιθανή ημερομηνία κατασκευής βρόγχου 11/1. Καθόλου άσχημα.


Εγω ειχα πιθανη ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης 6/12 και ακομα περιμενω...

----------


## Sovjohn

Δεν έχει τον ίδιο φόρτο εργασίας ο ΟΤΕ σε όλα τα κέντρα. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις (myself included) που ενεργοποιούνται ΠΡΙΝ το νόμιμο όριο, και περιπτώσεις που δυστυχώς, είναι μετά το όριο. Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως...ευτυχώς...δεν έχω δει ακόμα τους τερατώδεις χρόνους αναμονής που έχω δει αλλού (κυρίως γιατί για 3-4 μήνες η αίτηση μπορεί αντί να πάει στον ΟΤΕ, να μείνει στο συρτάρι τους...). Ευτυχώς.

----------


## alexshmmy

Δεν με πειραζει και 3 μηνες να κανουν χωρις ιντερνετ δεν θελω να μεινω.
Απλα μετανιωσα που δεν εκανα αιτηση νωρις οταν ενεργοποιουσαν σε χρονο dt.

----------


## Stilskin

> Εγω ειχα πιθανη ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης 6/12 και ακομα περιμενω...


Κοίτα και να αργήσει 2 εβδομάδες η ενεργοποιήση δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Για παραπάνω δεν το συζητάμε. :Razz:   :No no:   :Twisted Evil: 
Τουλάχιστον έχουν γίνει κάποια βασικά βήματα για την ενεργοποιήση. Σε άλλο πάροχο είχε περάσει 1 μήνας και ακόμα η αίτηση δεν είχε σταλθεί στον Οτε.

----------


## Andreas_99

Ακύρωσα ήδη 2 άλλους επειδή... ας το πω ευγενικά δεν έιμεινα ευχαριστημένος (ούτε μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση δεν αντεξα να φτάσω) και έκανα αίτηση στη νετone στις 19/12 για πλήρη βρόγχο στην περιοχή του Χαϊδαρίου, μετά απο καλές κριτικές που διάβασα εδω.
Υπάρχει κανενας γείτονας να πει εντυπώσεις?

----------


## karaflas13

Γειά σας...
μετά από πολύ καλά σχόλια που άκουσα, αποφάσισα να κάνω αίτηση στην Netone. Έτσι στις 12/12 έκανα αίτηση που είχε προσφορά 3 μήνες χωρίς παγιο.
Χτές μετά απο 2 βδομάδες πήρα τηλέφωνο για να δώ πως παέι.Μου είπαν πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 7/1.Όταν τους ρώτησα πότε θα έρθει το router, μου είπαν μέσα στην άλλη εβδομάδα.Το απόγευμα χτυπάει το κουδούνι και ήταν το κουριερ με το ρουτερ(δε με χαλασε).
Μέχρι στιγμης είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος!
Διαβάζω πολλόυς που υπερασπίζονται τους παρόχους τους λες και πέρνουν ποσοστά από τα κέρδη.Εμένα δεν με ενδιαφέρει ούτε ο οτε, ούτε η φορθνετ, ουτε η νετονε, μόνο ο εαυτός μου.-
Ήδη βλέπουμε τα αποτελέσματα του σωστού ανταγωνισμου.Οι υπηρεσιες έχουν αναβαθμιστει σε τεράστιο βαθμο, πολύ γρηγορα.Κερδισμενοι είμαστε ολοι!Εγω προσωπικά έχω 3 μήνες δωρεάν με την νετονε,αμα δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένος δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να ξαναγυρίσω πίσω στον οτε.Αυτό το ξέρει η νετονε γι'αυτο θα κάνει το καλύτερο.Αμα δεν τα καταφερει κακό δικό της θα κάνει ,οχι δικό μου.

Τώρα έχω καποιες απορίες, πολλές από τις οποίες τις έχετε απαντήσει, απλά θέλω να τις σιγουρέψω.

1)Στις γραμμές του τηλεφώνου που υπάρχουν σε όλο το σπιτι θα μπορω να βαζω κανονικα το τηλέφωνο και θα έχω το νούμερο που έχω τώρα?Δεν χρειάζεται να συνδέσω το κάθε τηλέφωνο με το ρουτερ?
2)Η δεύτερη γραμμή θα είναι μόνο απο το ρουτερ?
3)Είδα από το ρουτερ μου, την απόσταση που έχω απο το DSLam και έιναι 28.Αυτο είναι του οτε που έχω τώρα, για την νετονε ειναι διαφορετικό?

ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Sovjohn

(Σύμφωνα με τους εδώ κανόνες απαγορεύονται τα greeklish...Γράψε στα ελληνικά για να μη σε σβήσουν).

1) Ναι, αλλά πρέπει να συνδέσεις την κεντρική γραμμή με το router...Μου διαφεύγει που υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα για αυτό, ο Πετράν (ariadgr) το έχει εύκαιρο συνήθως.

2) Ότι συνδέσεις στην phone2 θα είναι η δεύτερη γραμμή...Αν θες, σύνδεσε και 10 συσκευές.

3) Το ίδιο ισχύει αλλά θα αλλάξει το SNR/Attenuation με βάση την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού. Όταν ενεργοποιηθείς, θα δεις πως είσαι.

----------


## karaflas13

ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση....
ηταν το πρωτο ποστ σορρυ για τα greeklish....

----------


## alexshmmy

> Ακύρωσα ήδη 2 άλλους επειδή... ας το πω ευγενικά δεν έιμεινα ευχαριστημένος (ούτε μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση δεν αντεξα να φτάσω) και έκανα αίτηση στη νετone στις 19/12 για πλήρη βρόγχο στην περιοχή του Χαϊδαρίου, μετά απο καλές κριτικές που διάβασα εδω.
> Υπάρχει κανενας γείτονας να πει εντυπώσεις?


Που ακριβως μενεις στο Χαιδαρι?
Το DSLAM παντως ειναι πισω απο τον Βενετη στη Λεοφωρο Αθηνων.
Εγω περιμενω ακομα ειχα κανει αιτηση στις 19/11.

----------


## ariadgr

> 1)Στις γραμμές του τηλεφώνου που υπάρχουν σε όλο το σπιτι θα μπορω να βαζω κανονικα το τηλέφωνο και θα έχω το νούμερο που έχω τώρα?Δεν χρειάζεται να συνδέσω το κάθε τηλέφωνο με το ρουτερ?
> 2)Η δεύτερη γραμμή θα είναι μόνο απο το ρουτερ?


 :Arrow:  *Τηλεφωνια σε ολο το σπιτι απο μια κεντρικη γραμμη*

----------


## karaflas13

> *Τηλεφωνια σε ολο το σπιτι απο μια κεντρικη γραμμη*


να'σαι καλα...

----------


## Andreas_99

> Που ακριβως μενεις στο Χαιδαρι?
> Το DSLAM παντως ειναι πισω απο τον Βενετη στη Λεοφωρο Αθηνων.
> Εγω περιμενω ακομα ειχα κανει αιτηση στις 19/11.



Είμαι στην "Παναγίτσα", μια απόσταση την έχω απο εκεί που λές..

----------


## alexshmmy

> Είμαι στην "Παναγίτσα", μια απόσταση την έχω απο εκεί που λές..


Mμμ εισαι λιγο μακρια...Τωρα τι στατιστικα εχεις?

----------


## fabiawrc

εδω δασος χαιδαριου,ο οτε εχει παρει την αιτηση απο την νετονε στις 22 νοεμβριου και ακομα περιμενω ρε παιδια ελεος.με πιιθανη μερα ενεργοποιησης 7/12. :Thumb down: 

και μετα σου βγαζει ο οτε τις διαφημισεις και σου λενε μηπως παιζουν με την νοημοσυνη σας?και μου ερχεται να σπασω την τηλεοραση. :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## alexshmmy

> εδω δασος χαιδαριου,ο οτε εχει παρει την αιτηση απο την νετονε στις 22 νοεμβριου και ακομα περιμενω ρε παιδια ελεος.με πιιθανη μερα ενεργοποιησης 7/12.
> 
> και μετα σου βγαζει ο οτε τις διαφημισεις και σου λενε μηπως παιζουν με την νοημοσυνη σας?και μου ερχεται να σπασω την τηλεοραση.


και εγω Δασος Χαιδαριου και ειχα πιθανη μερα ενεργοποιησης 6/12 αρα λογικα μαζι θα ενεργοποιηθουμε.Ποιυ ακριβως μενεις?Εγω ειμαι διπλα απο τα καυσοξυλα και το DSLAM ειναι διπλα απο το Βενετη στην Λεοφορο Αθηνων.Περιμενω να εχω καλα στατιστικα για να δουμε...

----------


## fabiawrc

εγω μενω πιο ψηλα 5 στενα πιο πανω απο τον πεζοδρομο του Δασους.

----------


## ariadgr

Η συζήτηση συνεχίζεται εδώ:
 :Arrow:  Το club των αιτηθέντων 24/1 Mbps από τη NetOne (v.2 - 2008)

----------

